#launchpad 2004-10-11
<debonzi> lifeless, hi.. is the PQM blocked again?
<debonzi> elmo, ping
<debonzi> elmo_, ping
<elmo_> I'll check
<elmo_> but you guys should get some sleep
<elmo_> yeah, lalo broke it
<debonzi> elmo_, first I need to get some cprov stuf :)
<debonzi> elmo_, and you guy, before sleep, please fix it :)
<elmo_> I can't dude, my connection keeps dieing
<elmo_> is yours working?
<debonzi> elmo_, yes.. seems to be
<debonzi> elmo_, Im using the cable on
<debonzi> one
<lifeless> I'll fix it
<lifeless> hey
<lifeless> I don't have time to be futzing with launchpad at the moment.
<lifeless> is there stuff from Marks edict that is needed for the canonical.arch subdir or canonical.soyuz subdir ?
<cprov> lifeless: btw, RAW runs with some hacks on imports but I still missing doc/guides
<lifeless> thanks
<cprov> lifeless: you're welcome
<stub> lifeless: canonica.soyuz probably. Don't know about canonical.arch.
<stub> I'm not actually sure what problem he is trying to solve, so I'm not sure what exactly needs to be done.
<lifeless> I've got the monthly ACS meeting tonight.
<lifeless> oh bah. ignore that, I'll just ring SteveA tonight.
<cprov> stub: morning, I need your suggestion about how to integrate a full DB dump with real packages imported in 
<stub> I don't think we can do that with the new system Mark setup for the sample data - it will have to all be rekeyed somehow or tossed (at least those tables being used in production - this may not be a problem as it is probably better sample data)
<cprov> stub: I've already done something on this direction, have you seen the current.sql ?
<stub> Yes, but I don't know what changes you are talking about
<cprov> stub: we have now the Ubuntu universe imported to soyuz context using a nice script called gina
<cprov> stub: soyuz context = source/bin/person/etc
<stub> Yes - but did you suck that in from the production database dump?
<stub> I'm not sure what your original question was about now.
<cprov> stub: just to clarify, I removed all package info from the original DB, then insert everithing from the real universe, now I have a dump of this table (filled)
<kiko> right
<kiko> we have a 130 (or so) MB file
<stub> If you removed all package info from he original DB, then wouldn't you have destroyed the Malone sample data while you are at it?
<cprov> stub: the question is : How to integrate it as our Production DB or whatever ?
<stub> So we want to install this on Emperor?
<cprov> stub: nop, I leave you  mozilla(dummy) sourcepackage there :)
<kiko> stub, it still needs some validation, but maybe
<kiko> the question is how to populate new databases -- do we use this data?
<stub> To install it on emperor, I would need to run a script that inserts records into the database but doesn't remove anything.
<kiko> because it's a *lot* of data
<stub> Oh... so this is for the dev database, not production?
<kiko> that's doable, we can isolate copy froms there
<kiko> still for devs
<kiko> when it goes into production, we'll have gina running in a cronjob
<kiko> it can incrementally process packages
<stub> ok. I think I'm on the correct page now :-)
<stub> I wouldn't want that entire database installed by default, so running 'make' in database/schema should just import current.sql.
<stub> Running 'make full' could import the large dataset.
<kiko> but I still want to make sure it's all good data
<kiko> or maybe make soyuz-extra
<stub> Does that sound usable?
<kiko> given that "full" is a bit ungeneric
<kiko> err
<kiko> generic
<cprov> oopps ... we already have soyuz-extra :)
<kiko> I don't know, should full bring more data?
<kiko> is our target having more blobs of rosetta/malone data?
<kiko> stub, I have 13,000 packages for you :)
<stub> The 'full' target can have dependancies on 'full-soyuz' etc.
<kiko> come to think of it
<cprov> yeah, now the current.sql is enough for all the other apps( it's suposed to be) the real imported data is like a alpha DB 
<stub> so 'make full-soyuz' would just import the extra soyuz data and 'make full' extra soyuz data and perhaps some rosetta stuff.
<stub> Hmm... actually...
<stub> It would be nice if this wasn't stored in the launchpad--devel branch so people don't have to download it.
<cprov> stub: look nice to me ... but we still having 130 Mb files (:-0)
<cprov> stub: off course : |
<stub> So it is a seperate package you can enable in your configs/canonical.com/launchpad/development file that doen't involve modifying launchpad--devel at all ?
<cprov> stub: or simple download it from some of canonical machines (KISS)
<cprov> stub: anyway ... do you think it would be possible ? any suggestion ?
<stub> I would create a new branch designed to be installed into the top level launchpad directory containing a simple makefile and the output of pg_dump
<stub> As long as the pg_dump format is the default (text), diffs should make updates efficient.
<cprov> stub: yes 
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> we're discussing it with mark & steve
<SteveA> hi stub
<SteveA> are you available for a phone call with mark in a bit?
<stub> Sure
<SteveA> great
<SteveA> also...
<stub> How bit a bit? (Me was thinking of dinner)
<SteveA> tomorrow morning, we'll be moving interfaces, page templates, and database classes around
<SteveA> and consolidating them into one place
<SteveA> want us to just move the malone ones?
<SteveA> if so, can you get all your changes checked in by then?
<stub> Morning UTC you mean?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> starting 10amutc
<SteveA> stub: how about you go get dinner, and call mark on his cellphone when you're done?
<stub> I'll be done in 30 mins
<SteveA> oh, not 10am utc
<SteveA> 10am BST
<SteveA> that's 9am UTC I think
<SteveA> ok, I'll tell mark 30 mins
* stub sods off
<carlos> morning
<debonzi> carlos, morning
<carlos> debonzi: hey, yesterday I saw that we born the same day :-P
<carlos> not sure if the same year :-)
<debonzi> realy.. ? Nice.. :)
<kiko> debonzi, carlos: spiv and I were born on the same date as well
<carlos> 11st November
<carlos> hmm or it's 11th ?
<dilys> New bug 2057 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Hilight interpolations in c-format messages
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2057
<carlos> daf: ?
<carlos> hmm, that bug will be interesting
<kiko> 11th
<daf> carlos: yeah, interesting :)
<carlos> daf: I'm still thinking about using the same "special chars" for the new line and space for the entry field
<daf> carlos: it's an interesting idea
<daf> carlos: would that work through JavaScript?
<carlos> phone, sorry
* carlos is back
<carlos> daf: Yes, I suppose it should be done with JavaScript
<dilys> New bug 2058 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Show template completeness statistics on translation page
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2058
<carlos> should I file a bug report for limi about it?
<kiko> hey!
<kiko> who got this dilys thing?
<daf> carlos: file a bug on it, but don't assign it to anyone yet
<kiko> daf! 
<kiko> daf rox0r
<daf> :)
<dilys> New bug 2059 for Launchpad/Database: Better constraints on 'name' columns
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2059
<kiko> dude
<kiko> I need to file some bugs now
<kiko> to get the title of top bugspammer
<kiko> npmccallum, be sure to ping me when you're in 
<carlos> kiko, our personal irc flooder :-P
<dilys> Bug 2045 resolved: Debug skin & authentication don't mix
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2045
<dilys> New bug 2060 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Glyphs should be changed also in the edition fields
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2060
<dilys> Bug 1968 resolved: SQLObject needs to use the DEFAULT value for a column as defined in the database
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1968
<sabdfl> stub: around?
<stub> sabdfl: Sure
<sabdfl> stub: will call shortly, higher bandwidth :-)
<kiko> stub, you da man
<stub> Closing all those bugs except for yours ;)
<carlos> daf: the upload link is still there in the alpha server...
<carlos> https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/gnome-panel/main-2.8/upload
<daf> kiko: http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/Unicode.html
<daf> carlos: is it linked from anywhere?
<carlos> daf: yes
<carlos> https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/gnome-panel/main-2.8
<daf> hmm
<kiko> oh no
<kiko> I'm going to have to *understand* unicode now :-(
<daf> carlos: at least it doesn't do anything :)
<carlos> daf: :-P
<kiko> stub, I'll reassign it
<carlos> daf: seems like gettext wraps the lines before we do it:
<carlos> msgid ""
<carlos> -"Failed to locate a program for configuring the date and time. Perhaps none "
<carlos> -"is installed?"
<carlos> +"Failed to locate a program for configuring the date and time. Perhaps none is
<carlos> "
<carlos> +"installed?"
<daf> hmmm
<carlos> msgid ""
<carlos> -"The use of this key was deprecated in GNOME 2.6 in favour of the 'format' "
<carlos> -"key. The schema is retained for compatibility with older versions."
<carlos> +"The use of this key was deprecated in GNOME 2.6 in favour of the 'format' key. "
<carlos> +"The schema is retained for compatibility with older versions."
<daf> perhaps the default is off by one?
<daf> 79 instead of 80, or whatever it is?
<carlos> Yes, it seems to be that
<carlos> I'm going to change it
<daf> thanks
<carlos> daf: I think it's 78
<carlos> 78 + 2 for the char quotes
<carlos> 78 + 2 for the quotes
<kiko> stub, dude
<kiko> psql:comments.sql:99: ERROR:  relation "scrapedproject" does not exist
<kiko> stub, are those droppings yours? :)
<stub> Yes
<stub> spiv: Did you get my comments on the scrapedproject yesterday?
<stub> kiko: Leave the dropping please
<kiko> okay but it's starting to smell
<cprov> stub: aha, don't worry he is maniac
<kiko> who? lalo?
<cprov> kiko: hehe
<stub> lalo is starting to smell????
<kiko> NO
<kiko> your droppings
<kiko> stub, ping me when you get cprov's request merged, I want it so gina can breathe easier
<stub> the gpg one? doing that now.
<daf> carlos: so, what are you working on right now?
<carlos> at this moment I'm reviewing the exported .po files from our alpha server
<carlos> when I finish, I will retake the bug #1970
<kiko> thanks stub
<kiko> it is such a pleasure working with you man
<kiko> you just get all of our crap moving
<kiko> uhm, I didn't mean it to come out that way
<daf> carlos: I think #2058 would be a pretty quick fix
<carlos> I will look at it then before #1970
<daf> also, could you comment on #2042?
<carlos> we should priorize all our bugs for the beta release...
<carlos> daf: done, I will answer lalo's question as soon as I finish the po export review
<daf> carlos: thanks
<stub> cprov: What is the value for a 'D' algorithm GPG key? I havn't got the constants in my copy of lp/dbschema.py
<elmo_> DSA/ElGamal
<cprov> stub: I didn't commit yet, but for instance they are attached on bug 2055
<stub> ta
<cprov> stub: btw, we need also lower() constraint in Person.name, could you arrange it too ?
<stub> Sure
<stub> cprov: It is already there actually
<cprov> stub: yep, I just saw, sorrry 
<carlos> daf: the devel server is down
<daf>     NameError: name 'UTC_NOW' is not defined                                                                                                                              
<daf> ^^^ that's why
<carlos> daf: stub did some changes about it, perhaps you need latest version from rocketfuel
<daf> nope
<daf> latest RF crashes with that error
<carlos> daf: then, look at the import section
<daf> lib/canonical/database/constants.py", line 9:
<daf>     nowUTC = UTC_NOW                                                                                                                                                      
<stub> Me fix
* stub really should test 'simple' changes
* carlos detected a new bug with the export code :-?
<carlos> daf: could you do a check for me, please?
<daf> carlos: sure
<carlos> daf: get a evolution .po file from your rosetta server
<daf> for which language?
<carlos> and check that msgid_plural is not always the msgid value
<carlos> daf: es.po 
<carlos> but I suppose it should be the same always
<daf> ??
<daf> msgid != msgid_plural
<stub> kiko, daf: patches with PQM
<carlos> the alpha server does it correctly, but my local server has that bug
<kiko> stub, you da rockstar
<carlos> daf: I kwonot they are different 
<carlos>  /s/kwonot/know/
<daf> :)
<daf> what do you mean by "should be the same always"?
<carlos> if you have the bug, they should be always the same
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> msgid "%d contact"
<carlos> msgid_plural "%d contact"
<carlos> msgstr[0]  "%d contacto"
<carlos> msgstr[1]  "%d contactos"
<carlos> well, that one is not a good example
<carlos> because it's also broken in the alpha server
<carlos> so perhaps it's aproblem with sample data
<carlos> but this one has the bug:
<carlos> msgid ""
<carlos> "Opening %d contact will open %d new window as well.\n"
<carlos> "Do you really want to display this contact?"
<carlos> msgid_plural ""
<carlos> "Opening %d contacts will open %d new windows as well.\n"
<carlos> "Do you really want to display all of these contacts?"
<carlos> that's the correct value
<carlos> and I get:
<carlos> msgid ""
<carlos> "Opening %d contact will open %d new window as well.\n"
<carlos> "Do you really want to display this contact?"
<carlos> msgid_plural ""
<carlos> "Opening %d contact will open %d new window as well.\n"
<carlos> "Do you really want to display this contact?"
<daf> hmmmmmmmmm
<daf> bug! bug!
<kiko> spammer!
<carlos> daf: could you confirm it? 
* carlos wants to know if it's in rocketfuel or in his local archive
<daf> kiko: er, the pot calling the kettle black?
<carlos> kiko: :-D
<daf> carlos: should I star-merge from RF before I check?
<carlos> daf: no, that way we could try to detect where is the problem
<carlos> check it now
<daf> ok
<carlos> if it works correctly, star-merge and if it fails we could look only to the new patchsets you got from rocketfuel
<daf> are any of our tests failing? :)
<carlos> daf: the functional tests should fail...
<carlos> let me check
<carlos> daf: yes, it fails
<dilys> New bug 2061 for Launchpad/Launchpad: SQLObject better Error Handler engine 
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2061
<daf> carlos: ah, good
<daf> carlos: it seems to work here
<daf> msgid ""
<daf> "Opening %d contact will open %d new window as well.\n"
<daf> "Do you really want to display this contact?"
<daf> msgid_plural ""
<daf> "Opening %d contacts will open %d new windows as well.\n"
<daf> "Do you really want to display all of these contacts?"
<daf> a regression!
<carlos> daf: is it ok for you to merge now with rocketfuel or is it a problem now?
<carlos> for you
<daf> I can do that now
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> daf: are you getting the msgsets ordered by sequence?: https://rosetta.shuttleworthfoundation.org/projects/gnome/evolution/evolution-2.0/translate
<dilys> New bug 2062 for Launchpad/Soyuz: dbschema doesn't tell you it wants multiple lines when it dies
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2062
<lalo> hello
<carlos> lalo: hey!, hello
<kiko> LALO LALO LALO
* lalo :-)
<lalo> almost two days without internet! that's torture
<lalo> someone should pass a law that cutting a person's internet is against human rights
<limi> it's actually a human right in some european country, can't remember which :)
<lalo> I must move, then.
* lalo packs up
<daf> carlos: yeah
<daf> carlos: I'm probably sorting them the wrong way :)
<carlos> daf: I think you are not sorting them
<carlos> :-P
<daf> hmm
<daf> I'm check
<daf> I'll check
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: Will we have a meeting now or could I go to have lunch?
<daf> let's have a quick meeting
<lalo> yay meeting
<daf> orderBy='sequence'
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: then something is not working as it should :-P
<daf> hmm, belay that
<daf> I think you're right; it's not sorted
<daf> I was looking at the wrong thing
<daf>             return RosettaPOMessageSet.select(query)[key] 
<carlos> daf: could we start the meeting?
<daf> sure
<daf> ok, what have we been working on today?
<carlos> I was reviewing the export code
<carlos> and detected two bugs, one fixed, another one is in being debugged (the one I asked you)
<daf> and you found a bug?
<daf> which was the fixed one?
<carlos> the line wrap
<daf> ah, right
<carlos> I fixed also the functional test because It did not saw the wrap bug
<daf> nice!
<daf> lalo: what have you been up to? :)
<lalo> statistics
<lalo> I progressed as far as I could without net connection... then I was forced to take 1.5 days off :-)
<lalo> yesterday night I committed what I had
<daf> groovy
<daf> I saw your comment on the bug -- can you and Carlos liaise on working out the rosettaUpdates part?
<carlos> My next task in my TODO list is answer lalo's question
<lalo> great
<lalo> I realized rosettaCount is actually two categories of msgsets
<lalo> 1. msgsets that we have translations for in Rosetta, and were not in the PO
<lalo> 2. msgsets that had no translation in the PO and have some in Rosetta
<lalo> 1 is what I'm counting now, but I don't know how to find 2 with sql
<carlos> lalo: origin
<carlos> but we could talk about it after the meeting
<lalo> yes
* carlos wants to go to have lunch :-P
<daf> sure
* lalo is having bf *during* meeting :-)
<lalo> what more? are we done?
<lalo> daf: do you want me to move stuff around after we're done with stats?
<daf> I've been doing various stuff related to the alpha
<lalo> I suppose you answered my email, but I haven't got to it yet
<daf> I just took on 2057
<daf> lalo: I think the people here in London are thinking of doing all the moving, but I'm not sure
<daf> SteveA: is that correct?
<daf> lalo: at any rate, can you confirm with Steve before you start?
<daf> lalo: I assume you've seen his mail to the list
<lalo> if it's in the last 12h, not yet
<SteveA> we will do all the moving here
<daf> SteveA: great
<daf> lalo: do you have enough tasks to keep you occupied?
<SteveA> between 0900 and 1200 UTC tomorrow
<lalo> daf: yes
<lalo> well
<carlos> daf: any chance to get a list of bugs sorted by priority?
<lalo> since I'm at a later timezone, I can make myself responsible for fixing anything that happens to break after the moving
<lalo> although I don't expect anything to break :-)
<daf> carlos: why not?
<carlos> daf: so?
<carlos> :-P
<daf> carlos: well, we can assign priorities to bugs, can't we? :)
<carlos> yes
* SteveA pings daf
<carlos> My question is more: "Who should do that?" than "How could we do that?"
<daf> I see
<daf> well, don't be afraid to assign priorities to bugs
<daf> I'll try and use the priority field more myself
<carlos> ok
<daf> limi: I know your priority is Malone at the moment, but have you had a chance to look at any of the Rosetta bugs assigned to you?
<limi> daf: almost finished the autofocus
<daf> limi: cool!
<carlos> daf: anything else?
<daf> limi: I suspect #1950 would be easy to fix -- I could do it, but when I tried it looked really ugly
<daf> (https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1950)
<daf> carlos: no, I think we're done
<daf> oh, by the way:
<daf> I'll be travelling back to Wales this afternoon, so I'll be offline for a few hours
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you later, lunch time
<daf> later
* lalo finally gets to read work mail
<limi> daf: looking...
* limi wants to skin bugzilla :P
<daf> :)
<dilys> New bug 2063 for Launchpad/Launchpad: prettify "logged in as" thingy
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2063
<limi> daf: yes, should be easy - let me see if I can fit it in today or early monday
<daf> spiv: so, apparently you can get information on bugs as XML from Bugzilla very easily, but not XML notifications
* limi is working on Lurker at the moment
<daf> limi: great!
<lalo> ooh, I must be really good at python
<kiko> either that or you've had too much mescaline
<lalo> I seem to have been granted access to Guido's time machine
<lulu> limi: Mark is also able to do the upload for you, when you're ready Limi.
<lalo> daf: do you want to get a say in my priorities, or can I just pick my own way trough it?
<daf> lalo: time machine?
<daf> lalo: I'd like to have a say
<lalo> you don't know Guido's time machine? man, you're not properly educated in Python lore yet :-)
<limi> lulu: well, it's more involved than an upload
<lalo> it's an old in-joke in the Python community for when a bug is fixed in a commit a few days before it's reported
<limi> we need to link in the style sheet in Lurker template etc
<lalo> (or feature request)
<lalo> Guido took that to a form of art - he sometimes does that with *releases*
<daf> haha :)
<lalo> my tasks for today are: (a) #1975 (make script able to update statistics en masse); (b) move my transaction hack from poimport.py to sqlbase.py; (c) work on the rosettaCount query with Carlos
<lalo> (c) will be done, I suppose, whenever Carlos can :-)
<daf> are there bugs open for each of those tasks?
<lalo> (a) and (c) but not (b)
<lalo> although if I made a bug for (b) I could probably make a half-dozen bugs depend on it
<lalo> [off: and access to the Time Machine is supposedly reserved for the greatest gurus, so when someone demonstrates having access for the first time, it's usually occasion for commemoration ;-)] 
<daf> well, if it has a short lifespan, it's probably not worth doing the dependency stuff
<daf> [what was the bug in this case? :)] 
<lalo> [#2042, but I didn't fix the bug itself, the time-machine usage was on a technical detail of how to fix it] 
<lalo> actually doing the transaction thing would *fix* a few bugs straight away, I believe - at least one
<daf> which one?
<lalo> looking
<lalo> #1986. In fact, I could "turn" #1986 into the bug for this task, with a simple rename.
<lalo> I suppose I'll do that - saying #1986 depends on having transactions is being too anal; I think #1986 *is*, pragmatically, the lack of transactions.
<lalo> I need more clothes, brb
<daf> that seems reasonable to me
<daf> or, as you say, make a new bug and make #1986 depend on it
<lalo> I'll rename #1986
<dilys> New bug 2064 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Import "chosen ones" as default users with chosen usernames
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2064
<daf> lalo: liberate those transactions! :)
<lalo> dude. apps which mess with the window stacking should be taken out and shot. :-/
<daf> which app are you thinking of?
<lalo> I hate it when I'm typing something, then Firefox pops up because it finished loading an app, and my Enter keypress event ends up going to the button labeled "Delete all your important files, send your credit card number to a very visible public location, and mail a death thread to George W. Bush"
<lalo> not that I have a credit card, but you get my point.
<daf> indeed
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> we have a "problem"
<carlos> there is no way to calculate the rosettaCount number
<carlos> with our current database
<lalo> I suspected that :-P
<lalo> not even, maybe, with a subtransaction?
<carlos> because the sequence will be != 0 if the .po file has a null translation but has the msgid
<carlos> hmmm, perhaps we could play with dates
<lalo> (09:46:32) lalo: I realized rosettaCount is actually two categories of msgsets
<lalo> (09:46:47) lalo: 1. msgsets that we have translations for in Rosetta, and were not in the PO
<lalo> (09:47:03) lalo: 2. msgsets that had no translation in the PO and have some in Rosetta
<lalo> (09:47:16) lalo: 1 is what I'm counting now, but I don't know how to find 2 with sql
<carlos> lalo: I saw that
<lalo> I know
<lalo> I'm repeating for reference, as it's relevant
<carlos> the problem is that we don't have a way to know if that translation was already reimported from the database
<lalo> I'll go make mate, think on, I'll brb
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> perhaps a datefirstseen == datelastactive could do the work
<carlos> until we split the msgid and the translations
<carlos> if we add a translation from rosetta they will be the same
<carlos> if we export a .po and import it again
<carlos> the dates will be different
<carlos> yes, it should do the work
<daf> perhaps this should be documented on the wiki under RosettaTranslationStates
<carlos> ok
<carlos> let me check that I'm right and if it works, we add it :-)
<lalo> carlos: what if we only imported the .po once?
<lalo> (and added no translations trough the web)
<lalo> then datefirstseen == datelastactive
<carlos> lalo: that's the origin field :-)
<carlos> origin = 1 --> comes from a .po file
<carlos> origin = 2 --> comes from Rosetta
<carlos> that field will not change
<lalo> aha
<carlos> so datefirstseen == datelastactive && origin == 2
<lalo> hmm
<carlos> well, and inlastrevision=TRUE
<lalo> daf: when I was writing the code, I detected a conceptual problem
<lalo> it boils down to - when you import a file, you can be either updating from revision control, or submitting translations as an user
<lalo> do we handle that?
<daf> when we do an import, we currently assume it's from revision control
<lalo> because the only place where this makes a difference is statistics
<lalo> yes
<lalo> so for now we keep assuming that?  If we do (which is fine given alpha/beta constraints), we should say so in the upload page
<lalo> (I don't know if we already do, I'm just dumping my brain)
<daf> the upload page doesn't do anything
<daf> (yet)
<lalo> ah, well. Then that's ok :-P
<lalo> back to the problem at hand
<daf> when the upload page is implemented (there's a bug open and a partial implementation in a branch), that assumption will need to change
<lalo> hmm. that would require substantial changes to pofile_adapters.  Would you like me to do that change before I leave?
<carlos> daf: I think we decided to handle the web upload as SCM uploads after talking about it with Mark
<lalo> (like, probably, next week)
<daf> carlos: for now, yes
<daf> carlos: but in future we should be able to do other uploads too
<carlos> ok
<carlos> like xml-rpc ? :-P
<daf> no, I mean uploads of translator owrk
<daf> owrk
<daf> work
<daf> grr
<daf> I mean not-from-SCM translations
<carlos> daf: if we develop an application that connect to rosetta using xml-rpc (like gtranslator or kbabel..), that's other origin
<daf> oh, right, yeah
<lalo> ok, set 2 is something like: WHERE PotSet.sequence > 0 AND PotSet.primeMsgID = POSet.primeMsgID AND POSet.fuzzy = FALSE AND POSet.sequence > 0 AND (SELECT COUNT from POTranslationSighting POSighting WHERE POSighting.POMessageSet = POSet.id AND POSighting.inLastRevision = TRUE) = 0 AND (SELECT COUNT from POTranslationSighting RosettaSighting WHERE POSighting.POMessageSet = POSet.id AND POSighting.active = TRUE) > 0
<lalo> but the syntax I used for subqueries is pseudolanguage, I don't think that would actually work
* lalo decides to just test it
<carlos> lalo: the POSet.sequence > 0 should be removed
<carlos> also,  (SELECT COUNT from POTranslationSighting POSighting WHERE POSighting.POMessageSet = POSet.id AND POSighting.inLastRevision = TRUE) = 0
<carlos> that's incorrect
<lalo> that's what I just said :-)
<carlos> I mean
<carlos> it should be > 0 :-)
<lalo> ah, ok
<lalo> right, I think I typed on inertia :-)
<lalo> it's not SELECT COUNT, tough - what is it?
<carlos> SELECT COUNT(*)
<lalo> thanks
<lalo> it's not "=0" - it's correct
<lalo> check again
<carlos> ?
<lalo> your first correction, it's already the way you say
<carlos> <carlos> lalo: the POSet.sequence > 0 should be removed ?
<lalo> DUDE, I'M AWESOME :-p
<lalo> WHERE PotSet.sequence > 0 AND PotSet.primeMsgID = POSet.primeMsgID AND POSet.fuzzy = FALSE AND POSet.sequence > 0 AND (SELECT COUNT from POTranslationSighting POSighting WHERE POSighting.POMessageSet = POSet.id AND POSighting.inLastRevision = TRUE) = 0 AND (SELECT COUNT from POTranslationSighting RosettaSighting WHERE POSighting.POMessageSet = POSet.id AND POSighting.active = TRUE) > 0
<lalo> oops, pasted the old one again, sorry
<lalo> SELECT COUNT(*) from POMsgSet PotSet, POMsgSet POSet WHERE PotSet.sequence > 0 AND PotSet.primeMsgID = POSet.primeMsgID AND POSet.fuzzy = FALSE AND POSet.sequence > 0 AND (SELECT COUNT(*) from POTranslationSighting POSighting WHERE POSighting.POMsgSet = POSet.id AND POSighting.inLastRevision = TRUE) = 0 AND (SELECT COUNT(*) from POTranslationSighting RosettaSighting WHERE RosettaSighting.POMsgSet = POSet.id AND RosettaSighting.active = TRUE) > 0;
<lalo> this one runs and prints the right result
<lalo> awesome :-P
<carlos> POSet.sequence > 0 <--- That's incorrect
<lalo> why?
<carlos> because the that pomsgset could be out of the .po file last time we imported it
<carlos> you only need to check the potset
<lalo> yes, well
<lalo> I'm looking for only subset 2 here
<lalo> I suppose if I remove that clause I get the entire correct query for rosettaCount, but I haven't looked into that yet
<carlos> please, could you explain me this:
<carlos> (SELECT COUNT(*) from POTranslationSighting POSighting WHERE POSighting.POMsgSet = POSet.id AND POSighting.inLastRevision = TRUE) = 0
<carlos> the inLastRevision != than "it exists in the .po file"
<lalo> if this message set has any translations that come from SCM, we're not interested on it
<carlos> you have a conceptual error
<carlos> that's origin != 1
<carlos> or even better origin == 2
<lalo> I assume inLastRevision means "it exists in the *latest* import file", which is more useful than "it exists in the .po file"
<carlos> no, that's not true
<lalo> ok
<carlos> that flag is to know, when we have more than one translation
<carlos> which one is the newer one
* lalo changes the query
<lalo> hmm, no, that's "active" and "dateLastActive"
<lalo>     inLastRevision = Attribute("True if this sighting is currently in the upstream POFile, otherwise false.")
<lalo>     origin = Attribute("Where the sighting originally came from.")
<carlos> let me check...
<lalo> actually it would be wrong to query on origin, because a translation may have been first submitted into Rosetta, then later incorporated into SCM, and origin would still be Rosetta
<lalo> but I should probably add "active = TRUE" to both subqueries
<carlos> lalo: that's why you need to check that it's not already in a po file we imported
<carlos> hmm 
<lalo> which is precisely what I'm doing :-)
<carlos> I'm not completely sure about all this
<lalo> me neither
<lalo> my sql level is far from wizard
<carlos> ok, that's what I know about all this (or I thought I know)
<carlos> daf: ping
<daf> pong
<carlos> daf: we need you
<lalo> but I'm quite sure about the meaning of the columns
<carlos> ok
<daf> carlos: what's the problem?
<lalo> daf: I suppose you have to scroll back :-) up to "oops, pasted the old one again, sorry", I believe
<carlos> potranslationsighting.active is equal TRUE when it's a useful translation and equal to FALSE if it's not valid (like a German translation that was imported by error into a Spanish translation)
<carlos> potranslationsighting.inlasttranslation is equqal TRUE if it's that translation is the latest one revised so we should only export that one
<lalo> carlos: yes - so we want to completely discard these, or we'll have bogus numbers on the query
<carlos> and equal FALSE if we change the translation with a new one (from a po import or from rosetta)
<lalo> no, that's not correct, at least not according to the interface and to how we've been using it
<lalo> a translation from Rosetta is *not* inLastRevision
<carlos> why?
<carlos> I mean
<lalo> because it's not in revision at all
<carlos> how are you mapping it with our database?
<lalo> "revision" means SCM in this context
<carlos> lalo: no, that's why we renamed from "inPoFile" to "inLastRevision"
<lalo> precisely
<daf> I think the documentation for "inLastRevision" is misleading
<carlos> lalo: it makes no sense to have a flag that only tells us if a translation is in SCM but not in rosetta, that's the point of origin
<lalo> no
<lalo> origin means where it's from *originally*
<carlos> daf: the one in interfaces.py?
<daf> carlos: yes
<carlos> daf: do we agree then
<lalo> I don't know why we want to know that, but that's what it is :-)
<carlos> lalo: Could you explain me why do you think the rename from inPoFile to inLastRevision is so natural to use the way you think?
<lalo> the code states somewhere that origin never changes
<carlos> lalo: origin must not be changed
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> we agree on that
<lalo> then I'm right
<carlos> no :-P
<lalo> if you create a translation in Rosetta, then incorporate it in SCM, and import the PO, origin is still Rosetta
<carlos> or I'm wrong, but I don't see it yet :-)
<carlos> lalo: right
<lalo> but inLatestRevision is True
<carlos> when you insert a new translation from Rosetta
<carlos> inLastestRevision should be changed to True
<carlos> for the new insert
<carlos> and the old ones changed to False
<lalo> can you rephrase your question about the column renaming? I couldn't parse it
<carlos> when I told you about the rename, you told me "<lalo> precisely"
<carlos> so I suppose that with the rename you see it as a better name to use it that way
<carlos> and I think we renamed it to prevent the rationale you are thinking :-)
<lalo> precisely - inPOFile could mean "In any PO File", while inLatestRevision means "in the PO File present in the latest revision of whatever SCM upstream uses"
<lalo> you remember wrong :-)
<carlos> daf: could we know your point of view?
<carlos> lalo: perhaps
<lalo> we renamed to make it *clearer* that it's about SCM
<daf> inLastRevision is not about SCM
<daf> because it's also necessary for Rosetta translations
<lalo> how so?
<lalo> if it's not about SCM, then it's misnamed, and I'm pretty sure that's not the case.
<daf> when you create new transaltions through the web, you need to indicate that the translation sightings you're creating are current
<daf> which is done by setting inLastRevision to True
<lalo> I believe that's an incorrect usage of the field
<carlos> lalo: take it as "in last revision of the translation"
<daf> (I think)
<daf> now I'm confused also
<lalo> if neither of us is sure, we should ask Mark
<carlos> daf: that's what I thought
<lalo> (in fact I *am* sure, but I'm minority :-P)
<carlos> lalo: yes, perhaps it's a good thing to do
<daf> lalo: if I'm wrong, so is the code
<daf> sigh
<daf> this should not be unclear
<lalo> same for me :-0
<carlos> and fix our interface documentation
<lalo> if I'm wrong, there are a few places that must be fixed
<daf> ok, a question:
<daf> if inLastRevision doesn't indicate that a translation sighting is the one that is current for a message set, what does?
<lalo> active
<lalo> and if you have more than one active, you want the one with the latest lastActive timestamp
<carlos> lalo: then, how could we mark some translations that are completely wrong to be "deprecated"?
<daf> lalo: that's a field on message sets, isn't it?
<lalo> no
<lalo> maybe there is one in message set too, but I'm talking about translation sighting
<carlos> active and inlastrevision comes from potranslationsighting
<carlos> there is another inlastrevision for the pomsgsets
* lalo runs "make fullcheck" for great justice and tries not to think about how nightmarish it would be to make a functional test for statistics
<carlos> no, sorry
<carlos> a typo in my sql query :-P
<daf> carlos: I think Lalo is correct
<carlos> daf: then, could you (or lalo) write it down in any place
<carlos> so it's clear?
<carlos> for instance the interfaces.py
<carlos> BTW, I think we should validate it with Mark before doing any change
<lalo> sabdfl: ping?
<lalo> (doesn't hurt to try)
<daf> he's on the phone
<lalo> daf: and what about the other two tasks? any preference?
<lalo> or maybe you have some other task for me I wasn't thinking about?
<daf> no, I don't
<lalo> argh. Made 4 commits with the wrong tla id :-/
<daf> I don't think I have a preference for the order
<lalo> ok
<daf> lalo: all-to-easily done
* daf twiddles his thumbs waiting for PQM
* lalo ponders subscribing arch-users
* lalo decides he definitely should
<carlos> daf: did you tested the po export I asked this morning?
* carlos is not sure
<daf> no, I didn't
<daf> I've just merged from RF
<daf> I'll do it now
<carlos> ok, thanks
<daf> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/evolution-2.0/translate?offset=15
<daf> \o/
<dilys> Bug 2057 resolved: Highlight interpolations in c-format messages
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2057
<carlos> daf: hmmm, good feature :-P, but please, change the color :-D
<daf> I was feeling lazy :)
<daf> if you like, feel free to make it better
<daf> carlos: export seems to still work for me
<carlos> daf: :-P
<lalo> hmm. LP doesn't run for me :-(
<carlos> the functional tests works?
<daf> lalo: UTC_NOW error?
<lalo> yes
<daf> lalo: fixed in RF
<lalo> wha? but I just merged in
<lalo> o.O
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-451?log
* lalo merges again
<sabdfl> lalo: pong
<lalo> hello
<sabdfl> hey
<lalo> we're confused about the inLastRevision field of POTranslationSighting, again :-)
<sabdfl> ok
<lalo> I believe it means that translation is in SCM - is that correct?
<sabdfl> afaicr it means it was present in the last SCM version we parsed
<lalo> s/believe/am pretty sure/
<carlos> well, it should mean the same in pomsgset, potranslationsighting and pomsgidsighting
<sabdfl> yes
<carlos> sabdfl: and the active field?
<sabdfl> that's to indicate the one we would give as the *current best*
<sabdfl> so say we parse a PO file from SCM and find a new translation
<sabdfl> that becomes true in both inlastrevision and active
<sabdfl> then, someone gives us a new translation over the web
<sabdfl> that becomes active=true, but inlastrevision=false
<sabdfl> wile the old one remains inlastrevision=true
<sabdfl> then the maintainer downloads the po from us
<sabdfl> we give him the translations that have active-true
<sabdfl> so he gets the new one
<sabdfl> he commits it
<sabdfl> we sync from scm
<sabdfl> and parse the po file
<sabdfl> we see the new translation in there, so we mark it inlastrevision=true
<sabdfl> of course that means the old one is now inlastrevision=false
<sabdfl> clearer?
<carlos> then, we should set active = false for the old ones when we get a new translation
<carlos> ?
<carlos> if that's the case, we don't have a way to "disable" bad translations (like german strings imported by error as Spanish ones)
<lalo> didn't we use to have an obsolete field?
<lalo> what I'm doing now is to assume there are more than one with "active = TRUE" and fetch the one with the latest lastActive timestamp
<carlos> lalo: it was renamed to active :-)
<lalo> carlos: ah.
<lalo> my head hurts :-p
<sabdfl> lalo: no, there should only ever be one with active=true and one with inlastrevision=true
<lalo> ok
<carlos> sabdfl: then, what should we do with the case I'm talking about?
<lalo> so we still need a field for a translation that should be completely disregarded
<lalo> "deprecated" or "deleted" or something
<sabdfl> carlos, lalo, i have to be in #ubuntu-meeting for a meeting, catch me afterwards
<carlos> ok
<carlos> sabdfl: later
<carlos> lalo: could you write down all this so we don't get confused again? (I'm asking you because seems like you know it well)
<lalo> ok
<carlos> also, we should review all code and fix it so it works that way :-(
<daf> carlos: can you file a bug on that?
<carlos> daf: sure
<lalo> I'll expand on the docstrings that are currently in the interfaces. But these docstrings are correct
<lalo> (the ones that exist)
<carlos> lalo: ok
<carlos> that's even better than a document
<daf> carlos: changing the colour of the hilighting is a one-line change to launchpad.css, by the way
<daf> lalo: great!
* carlos miss the comments in the DB schema file
<daf> carlos: yeah, we should add some there
<carlos> daf: don't worry, the hard part is done the UI changes could come from limi :-P
<daf> carlos: true
<daf> carlos: I think limi is really busy at the moment, though
<daf> carlos: Malone and Lurker are higher priorities for him right now
<carlos> do we have already a timeline for the beta and the final release?
<daf> no
<carlos> I know
<daf> once we decide on all the features we want in the beta, then we can estimate how long each one will take and how long the beta will take
<carlos> I thought we had a timeline for the final release already 
<carlos> (something like warty release date)
<carlos> that's why I'm asking
<daf> I can't remember :)
<lalo>      Untranslated messages: -32     
<lalo> :-P
<carlos> lalo: yes, that one is funny
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> seems like somepeople is going to do the same we are doing with arch but with subversion
<carlos> for GNOME
<lalo> hmm, I can't set language preferences at all in my local lp
<carlos> lalo: it should not be a problem anymore, I did a patch so pt_BR should work
<lalo> yes
<carlos> and it's in rocketfuel since yesterday or even earlier
<lalo> but I can't choose *at all* right now, regardless of country code
<lalo> eg if I choose Arabian and Chinese it breaks
<carlos> could you show me a traceback?
* lalo tries
<lalo> I can't get to the debug skin either :-/
<dilys> New bug 2065 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Review all code so we are using the database as it should
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2065
<carlos> lalo: It works here with latest code from rocketfuel
<lalo> bummer
<lalo> http://localhost:8085/++skin++Debug/rosetta/ -> 404
<lalo> is this the right url?
<daf> make debugging-on?
* daf will be away for a few hours
<daf> see you all later
<lalo> hmm
<carlos> nice, the ++skin++Debug works with authentication now :-P
<carlos> daf: later
<lalo> it is disabled by default? I didn't know about that change
<lalo> later daf, boa viagem
<carlos> lalo: It was disabled always
<carlos> you need to copy a file (that's what make debugging-on does)
<carlos> to activate it
<lalo> but it used to work for me
<lalo> o.O
<carlos> did you checked out launchpad recently?
<lalo> ah, duh
<lalo> yes
<carlos> that's the problem :-P
<lalo> I threw away my old tree
<carlos> you have lost the file :-)
<lalo> that's when :-)
<lalo> carlos: can you get to my IP maybe? http://201.10.27.117:8085/++skin++Debug/rosetta/prefs
<carlos> yes
<lalo> great :-)
<carlos> I'm in
<carlos> but it's slow...
<carlos> I see the error
<carlos> lalo: are you using your sqlobject branch?
<carlos> because I think that's the problem, that you are not using it...
<carlos> not sure, but it's similar to a problem I had with the scripts until I moved to your sqlobject branch
<lalo> I believe I am
<lalo> let me check
<lalo> ah, well, of course I am, otherwise my script would not be running
<carlos> and are you using latest version of the database?
<lalo> yes
<carlos> then I don't understand it
<lalo> well, latest as of two or three days. Should I recreate it?
<carlos> any pending change to commit into rocketfuel?
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> yes, please
<carlos> I'm not sure if it could be an issue
<carlos> but I did somechanges that perhaps sqlobject is not able to handle without the indexes or unique keys in the database
<lalo> yes, but none in code that is at all touched by this prefs page - I have changes to pofile_adapters, poimport.py and sql.RosettaPOFile.updateStatistics()
<carlos> ok, let's try the db tehn
* lalo recreates the db
<lalo> done
<lalo> carlos: that fixed it   O.o
<carlos> perfect
<lalo> thanks
<lalo> carlos: I get an error if I try to add english :-P
<carlos> same error?
<carlos> let me check
<lalo> looks like - I don't have the old one around anymore to compare
<carlos> yes, same error
<carlos> and it fails also here
<carlos> I think I know where is the problem, but I don't know why It's a problem...
<carlos> could you file a bug report?
<lalo> ok
<lalo> hmm, I don't seem to have plural form info in the db - is it being imported by the makefile?
<lalo> ah, well, nm
<lalo> I do have that info
<lalo> only I thought it did have info on some of the languages I chose, and it doesn't :-)
<carlos> phone
* carlos is back
<dilys> New bug 2066 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Error if I add English to my languages
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2066
<dilys> New bug 2067 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Translate page: Batch widget on the bottom too
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2067
<lalo> ok, now I have translations I can test statistics against.
<lalo> ARGH
<lalo> #2042 now depends on #2065 :-/
<dilys> Bug 2058 resolved: Show template completeness statistics on translation page
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2058
<lalo> I'll take a break, I'm hurting all over
<lalo> bbl
<carlos> lalo: yes, we should have it fixed for the beta
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry, I saw #2065 and I thought about #1965 :-P
<lalo> it would be rather interesting for a bug to depend on 1965 :-P "I can't fix this unless the beta is released"
<spiv> lalo: I guess the final release would ;)
<sabdfl> ok, i'm back
<carlos> sabdfl: we were talking about a missing field
<carlos> we need a way to set a potranslationsighting as "wrong" so we don't care about it ever
<carlos> if we see it again from a pofile we could forget about it because we already know it will be wrong
<carlos> with the scenario we were talking we don't have such flag
<carlos> (or I don't see it)
#launchpad 2004-10-12
* lalo adds more to his reputation for being weird by switching to dvorak
<jdub> ahar
<jdub> launchpad dudes
<jdub> now i have the megaphone
<jdub> muhahaha
<jdub> https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/Launchpad/Testers
<jdub> just added a page for potential launchpad testers
<jdub> give it love
<jdub> and stuff
* jdub blows kisses
<kiko> boing
<kiko> stub?
<sabdfl> any idea what creates a ,,star-merge directory, and whether i can safely delete it?
<kiko> hey lunchpad
<kiko> stub, around?
<SteveA> sabdfl: AIUI, any files beginning with ,, are working files
<SteveA> so, if the star merge is done, then you won't need it any more
<sabdfl> tnx
<stub> kiko: Yo
<stub> kiko: Re your indexes
<kiko> and the gpg thingies
<kiko> :)
<kiko> those indexes are gold dude
<stub> I'm trying to work out if two of them are necessary (which I will get to when my mail folder opens...)
<kiko> I spent a lot of time in explain, I am quite sure they are
<kiko> these fields are not unique 
<kiko> so they are not indexed by default
<kiko> given we join on them (for instance sourcepackage.sourcepackagename) a lot, seq scan shows its ugly head everywhere
<kiko> I can paste in some killer queries if you still need convincing
<stub> The index on binarypackage (binarypackagename) should not be necessary, as the unique (binarypackagename, version) index should be used.
<kiko> it isn't
<stub> The index on sourcepackageupload(sourcepackagerelease) should not be used if you are also matching on distrorelease (which you might not be)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> it was also necessary
<kiko> well
<kiko> here's how I proceeded
<kiko> timed query, explained it
<kiko> added index
<kiko> timed query, explained it
<kiko> repeat
<stub> Did you run a vacuume analyze, explain, create index, vacuume analyze, explain?
<kiko> obviously the second query benefits from cached data
<kiko> yes, but I wasn't too interested in the time, more in the explain output
* stub can't spell
<kiko> this set of indexes removed all the seq scans but one in both the queries that were biting us
<stub> Ok. If you did the analyze before trusting the explain output I'll add them too.
<kiko> interestingly enough vaccum analyze didn't change the explain output (iirc)
<stub> It is more a paranoia check - I think a goal for postgres would be to make it totally unnecessary ;)
<kiko> stub, there was something else I wanted to ask you
<kiko> yeah, definitely
<kiko> we used a view to make the package list render in non-geological time in the end
<stub> It might be that it is more expensive to use the combined index, and postgres decided a seq scan was more efficient.
<kiko> maybe
<kiko> I am not concerned with the time it takes to insert a new package
<kiko> because that is not the bottleneck in that task (we need to open and process the package and that makes me sleepy)
<kiko> anyway, about the view
<kiko> the trick is that is allows me to "pre-query" for all the attributes on the object I wanted
<kiko> I was doing a query on sourcepackage and then when displaying their names *each* package resulted in a query for the sourcepackagename.name 
<kiko> which means that queries scaled according to O(n) which is evil
<kiko> the view allows us to prefetch all the information and just use it
<kiko> what's your view on this, and how do you think we should deal with this on the sqlobject level
<stub> Hmm... sqlobject should cache the sourcepackagename instance
<kiko> it does
<kiko> but not the sourcepackagename's name 
<kiko> ah, I see what you mean
<kiko> well
<kiko> it *could* add fields to the join output to make sure it has all the data it might need to display all possible traverses from that object
<kiko> but I think that would require hinting
<stub> By caching I mean 'assert id(SourcepackageName.get(1)) == id(SourcepackageName.get(1))' succeeds
<kiko> doesn't it do that?
<kiko> I thought we cached instances properly in sqlobj
<kiko> the issue is pre-filling their dicts based on joins they participated in :)
<stub> So why is getting the sourcepackage's name causing extra database hits?
<kiko> because sourcepackagename's instance's dict doesn't prefill
<kiko> we just have its id
<kiko> not the "name" attribute
<kiko> does that make sense?
<kiko> (sortof like a "ghosted" zodb persistent object if you are familiar with that)
<kiko> so
<kiko> print sourcepackagename.get(1).__dict__ just contains {"id": 2232}
* kiko cries
<kiko> gina needs dbschema
<stub> oic what you are getting at now :-)
<stub> I personally would rather destroy the sourcepackagename table and move the field back into sourcepackage
<stub> It doesn't gain us anything, and just makes queries hairier.
<stub> (ditto binarypackagename)
<kiko> that will get you in trouble with sabdfl
<sabdfl> stub: normalisation tradeoff? may be worth it
<stub> There isn't really a normalisation tradeoff - there is only one column of data in the sourcepackagename table so you don't gain anything. 
<kiko> well
<kiko> it avoids duplicating the string in sourcepackage/binarypackage
<stub> update sourcepackagename set name='newname' where name='oldname' vs. update sourcepackage set name='newname' where name='oldname'.
<kiko> that's about it though.
<stub> It is a bigger waste of space to maintain the extra table, so that is a furfy.
<kiko> thank god someone knows what a furfy is
<stub> I just don't think I can spell it :-)
<stub> (or is that right?)
<kiko> I had never even heard the word but I assume I know what it is
<kiko> anyway, if this bothers us enough I'll ask you to kill it
<kiko> however, it doesn't invalidate the sql view discussion because hah
<kiko> there are other tables we want to get data from :-/
<stub> just let me know how many views, the queries and how often they need to be updated (I suspect they need to be 'live' and maintained with triggers)
<stub> Or maybe it would be better to work out how to 'prefetch' all the data. eg. If you did SourcepackageName.select('1==1'), it might suck the entire table in.
<stub> Mmm.... sweet potatoe and tofu daal with couscous....
<kiko> I think prefetch could be done easily by providing an extraFields argument to query() but you didn't hear that from me :)
<kiko> the views are just regular create view views -- they are fast enough as it is.
<kiko> the only reason we're using them is to make sqlobject back
<stub> ok. sounds like a plan.
<kiko> sqlobject happy, sorry.
<stub> I wonder if you can flag a SQLObject subclass as 'readonly'... Hmmm...
<stub> I guess it is called 'documentation'
<stub> sabdfl: Can I revert sourcepackagename and binarypackagename? Can I do it now or wait until after the migration work?
<stub> kiko: I'll want to give the views a prefix so people don't confuse them with tables. Lowercase 'v'? 'SoyuzView'? 'SView' ?
<spiv> stub: wait until after the migration
<kiko> I'd rather we suffixed them just with View -- I don't think they are application-specific
<lalo> 'morning
<SteveA> The work on re-arranging the source code will be starting very soon.
<SteveA> Who has outstanding merges?
<spiv> Looks like a merge from stub is being processed atm.
<lalo> oooh. I don't merge my stuff into rf ever since I crashed it a few days ago.
* lalo goes submit a merge
<SteveA> lalo: I sent an email to the list yesterday
<SteveA> lalo: I was very clear that all merges must be submitted by 0900 UTC
<lalo> SteveA: I read it
<SteveA> and...
<lalo> well
<SteveA> tell me why seven people here should be delayed by however long it takes your merge to go through
<SteveA> sitting around doing nothing productive?
<lalo> if you need to begin, go on - I'll sort out my conflicts later
<SteveA> ok.  don't merge.  we'll start as soon as the pqm queue is empty
<sabdfl> lalo: that's not good teamwork
* kiko tap taps for pqm
<lalo> when I said I was going to submit, I didn't consider that it is already more than 9UTC; and I would have realized that and given up submitting, if you didn't warn me
<SteveA> apt-get install grandfatherclock
<lalo> so, sorry for thinking out loud :-P I'm still waking up
<lalo> (as a matter of policy I never commit anything *or* submit merges till I'm sure I'm safely awake)
* lalo goes read mail
<lalo> 'morning carlos
<carlos> morning
<dilys> New bug 2068 for Launchpad/Launchpad: Wishlist: view PQM's pending queue
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2068
<elmo_> "dilys" ??
<lalo> that's daf's bugzilla-watching bot
<elmo_> oh
<elmo_> I thought it was his new nick ;)
<SteveA> daf: ping
<daf> SteveA: pong
<carlos> SteveA: could we work with rocketfuel or should we wait for the changes you are doing ?
<kiko> hey daf dude
<kiko> can you roll the database on at rosetta.wh?
<daf> "roll"? :)
<kiko> well every second page generates a programming error traceback
<kiko> so that's bad publicity for soyuz
<daf> you want me to reset it?
<kiko> you're missing the "name" changes
<kiko> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/++skin++Debug/soyuz/distros/ubuntu
<kiko> fmi check the uri above
<daf> done
<kiko> invalid gateway?
<kiko> or bad gateway?
<daf> interesting
<daf> didn't run
<kiko> daf, kick that lunchpad man
<daf>     IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/home/daf/launchpad-devel/launchpad/lib/canonical/doap/sql.zcml'
<daf> spiv: was that you? :)
<kiko> it was sabdfl
<kiko> so we need to wait now
* kiko grumbles
<daf> sabdfl: you broke Launchpad
<daf> sabdfl: naughty!
<kiko> daf, maybe just touch the file or somthing?
<daf> I'll try it
<daf> nope, doesn't work
* kiko cries crocodile tears
<daf> ah, got it running
<kiko> ah dude you are da man
<kiko> let me run my crapola tester again
<daf> "crapola tester"?
<daf> is this the wget -r testing thing?
<kiko> a traceback checker through wget
<kiko> yes
<daf> groovy
<kiko> you make me decide it's going to be called crapola 
<daf> that explains the request rate
<kiko> it's as slow as molasses right now though
<kiko> I'll put it on chinstrap or something 
<daf> kiko: when you're done, you need to write an input thingy for dilys to show results :)
<kiko> wow that would rock 
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> i'll email dilys and you parse the output?
<daf> exactly
<kiko> wow
<kiko> yeah
<daf> well, you email me and procmail catches it and feeds it to dilys
<kiko> "page foo just busted, latest checkin was by stub the nasty penguin "
<SteveA> daf: how has sabdfl broken launchpad?
<daf> SteveA: by adding an include in ZCML for a file which doesn't exist
<daf> SteveA: AFAICT
<SteveA> ok, that will be fixed soon
<SteveA> daf: did all the rosetta test failures get fixed?
<SteveA> we talked about this a week or so ago
<lalo> daf: you should hook it to pqm
<kiko> I'm thinking lunchpad
<SteveA> we will be making all launchpad checkins run all tests
<carlos> the unittest are working
<SteveA> all unit tests are passing?
<carlos> we have a functional test failing (hope will be fixed today)
<sabdfl> daf: what'd i do?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Source code re-arrangement in progress.  No merges into rocketfuel until further notice!
<SteveA> sabdfl: the missed file
<sabdfl> daf, sorry, it exists in my tree, forgot to add it
<SteveA> don't worry about it, it will be fixed when we merge stuff soon
<daf> sabdfl: no worries
<carlos> shit 
<carlos> It was passing yesterday
<carlos> 5 errors today?
<daf> sabdfl: by the way, I think "tla tree-lint" would have complained about the file if you didn't add it
<daf> carlos: have you modified your database?
<daf> carlos: they're affected by that
<SteveA> we need an "I want to commit" script
<SteveA> it should run tree-lint
<SteveA> and run tests
<sabdfl> yes, it would... does it also give a useful exit code?
<carlos> daf: the unittest should not depend on that, right?
<SteveA> the unit test should not depend on any zcml
<daf> sabdfl: I think the --strict option gives you that
* carlos should leave to have lunch so will be back in time for the daily meeting
<carlos> later
<daf> do we need to have the broken symlinks in lib/?
<SteveA> daf: yes
<SteveA> or, you can install the extra software
<SteveA> so that the symlinks will not be broken
<daf> why aren't the symlinks created when the extra software is installed?
<SteveA> if you remove these symlinks then lifeless will complain at you
<SteveA> and then add them back
<SteveA> please ask lifeless about them :-)
<daf> will do :)
<daf> having tree-lint perpetually complaining is like having tests that perpetually fail
<daf> people get used to it and don't fix it
<SteveA> daf: I'm kinda busy, but please file a bug for this!
<daf> good idea
<BradB> daf: We've got some problems coming from the rosetta tests. I ran 81 launchpad tests, 5 failures, 8 errors. These seem to be mostly shallow, e.g. test_TranslatePOemplate_mungeMessageID has a few "NameError: name 't' is not defined" which appears to be because of the t = TranslatePOTemplate(context, request) assignment failing.
<daf> BradB: interesting
<BradB> It's possible that it's only on my machine. It's possible that it's a Real Problem though.
<daf> I'll try and duplicate it
<BradB> ok, thanks
<daf> how are you running the tests?
<daf> lalo: wow, canonical.rosetta.ftests.test_poexport.POExportTestCase is really intense
<daf> lalo: it's been running at ~90% CPU for a minute or two
<lalo> daf: import is worse :-P
<daf> !!
<lalo> these ftests suck
<daf> can they be improved?
<carlos> BradB: it's a real problem
<lalo> it's the kind of thing that is a nightmare to test automatically
<BradB> daf: python test.py -u
<lalo> I've been beating them in a branch, but nothing concrete came out of it yet
<daf> BradB: works for me
<daf> lalo: is it the size of the test data?
<lalo> there's always some greater priority coming up
<carlos> daf: not here
<BradB> daf: Maybe you have something carlos and I don't.
* carlos recreating the db
<daf> BradB: or you have something I don't :)
<carlos> daf: I don't have any change that is not already in rocketfuel
<lalo> no, it's probably, to begin with, that it's still on autocommit
<daf> autocommit?
<daf> oh, right
<daf> is that easy to fix?
<lalo> no :-)
<carlos> same problem after the db refresh
<daf> carlos: which test is failing for you?
<carlos> Failure in example: t._mungeMessageID(u'foo\nbar', [] )
<lalo> but the *proper* fix is already in my work list
<carlos> FAIL: test_TranslatePOemplate_mungeMessageID
<carlos> hmm, I think it should be TranslatePOTemplate...
<carlos> not POemplate
<carlos> :-P
<daf> carlos: dude, that's a unit test -- it doesn't touch the DB at all :)
<carlos> daf: I know, I told you that already :-P
<daf> no, Rocketfuel is not missing any changes from me
<carlos> daf: btw, the functional test fails also with the bug I told you yesterday that has msgid_plural == msgid
<daf> carlos: hmmm
<daf> carlos: what happens if you run "tla missing -s daf@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0" in your tree?
<carlos> none missing
<daf> sigh
<carlos> I'm executing make fullcheck inside rosetta directory
<daf> I think my patch 451 changed the tests
<daf> sorry, rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-451
<carlos> I changed the tests somedays ago
<carlos> for the line wrap fix
<carlos> but that's unrelated to this bug, or are you talking about other change?
<daf> another change
<daf> when I added the c-format hilighting
<daf> I added a new test and changed some existing ones
<carlos> carlos@frodo ~/Work/launchpad $ tla missing -s rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<carlos> gpg: Good signature from "Patch Queue Manager (Canonical.com arch-pqm) <pqm@canonical.com>"
<carlos> gpg: Good signature from "Patch Queue Manager (Canonical.com arch-pqm) <pqm@canonical.com>"
<carlos> patch-422
<carlos>     get bug browsing by source package under way
<carlos> patch-462
<carlos>     Stub files for canonical.launchpad
<carlos> is that normal?
<daf> carlos: so I changed then in patch-451 and you changed them in patch-453
<daf> I don't have patch-453, so perhaps that broke them
<daf> I'll star-merge and try again
<carlos> should I get the patch-422 by hand?
* carlos is confused
<daf> ask an arch person
<carlos> lifeless?
<daf> carlos: it's 22:15 in Sydney
<carlos> [lifeless]  idle 00:00:02, signon: Tue Sep 28 02:05:33
<carlos> I suppose he's online :-P
<lifeless> carlos: no, but I haven't time to look at it right now. just ignore it
<carlos> ok
<daf> okay, the tests fail now
<carlos> daf: so it's a problem with my patch?
<daf> I think so
<carlos> I changed only the line wrap :-?
<carlos> lalo: could you look at it?
<carlos> please
<daf> no
<daf> it was the statistics that broke it
<daf> the changes to browser.py
<carlos> daf: ok, you are talking about the unittest
<daf> yes
<carlos> that makes sense, I forgot to upgrade the tests for the browser.py
<carlos> what about the functional test?
<carlos> daf: I will fix it now
<daf> that should not have been affected
<daf> carlos: I'm already fixing it :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> btw, I will look at it to know how works those tests
<daf> sure
<daf> the problem is this:
<daf> since the unit tests can't depend on the database, they use dummy objects
<daf> DummyPOFile doesn't have the statistics attributes, so the browser.py code that tries to access them fails
<carlos> oh, you are using stub like objects
<carlos> ok, I get the idea
<daf> --- orig/lib/canonical/rosetta/tests/test_browser.py
<daf> +++ mod/lib/canonical/rosetta/tests/test_browser.py
<daf> @@ -56,6 +56,12 @@
<daf>  class DummyPOFile:
<daf>      pluralForms = 4
<daf> 
<daf> +    def __init__(self, template):
<daf> +        self.poTemplate = template
<daf> +
<daf> +    def translatedCount(self):
<daf> +        return 3
<daf> +
<daf> 
<daf>  class DummyMessageID:
<daf>      msgid = "foo"
<daf> @@ -83,7 +89,7 @@
<daf>          self.language_code = language_code
<daf> 
<daf>          if language_code in ('ja', 'es'):
<daf> -            return DummyPOFile()
<daf> +            return DummyPOFile(self)
<daf>          else:
<daf>              raise KeyError
<daf> ^^^ the fix
<daf> by the way, the unit tests should test the statistics code
<carlos> daf: Now that you talk about the statistics, we should talk about the policy we will follow to get/update that information...
<daf> well
<daf> if we update the statistics
<daf> 1) when we import
<daf> 2) when we get new translations through the web
<daf> then they should always be up to date
<daf> agreed?
<carlos> yes
<daf> lalo is working on (1)
<carlos> but, when will be updated "through the web"?
<carlos> with every commit?
<daf> yes
<carlos> sorry, submit
<daf> yes
<lalo> but 2 is only +1/-1, right?
<carlos> lalo: not really
<carlos> you can update more than one string
<daf> door
<carlos> I think our limit is 5 now
<lalo> it doesn't involve actually calling pofile.updateStatistics()?
<lalo> because that method is awfully slow, and I don't think that is fixable
<carlos> lalo: we could get the value and increment or decrement it as needed
<carlos> but we could get some race conditions
<lalo> ugh
<carlos> we could forget that for now
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> so don't worry
<carlos> lalo, daf: could you confirm me that the functional tests fails for you?
<lalo> I do
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<daf> can we avoid race conditions by having atomic database queries?
<daf> okay, my unit test merge has gone in
<daf> BradB: a star-merge should fix it
<SteveA> daf: what does the channel title say?
<SteveA> daf: and what do you mean "atomic database queries?"  we're using transactions.
<daf> SteveA: sorry
<daf> SteveA: does changing lib/canonical/rosetta/tests/test_browser.py affect the rearranging?
<SteveA> just don't touch it in RF until further notice 
<daf> SteveA: I'm thinking of ways of accessing the database that avoid race conditions
<SteveA> what race conditions
<carlos> daf: the problem is not the access to one field
<carlos> daf: is that you could increment the count from the web interface
<SteveA> daf: please express what you are saying in terms of multiple transactions
<carlos> and at the same time import a new .po file so the cache is out of sync
<daf> I was just thinking of concurrent accesses through the web
<carlos> daf: that's easy to fix
<carlos> with a "select for update" or things like that
<SteveA> daf: each is in a separate transaction
<carlos> you block the field, you can read it and write into it later and will be blocked for other transactions
<SteveA> daf: this is fundamental to web applications
<SteveA> daf: do not try to "fix" this, unless you can explain to me clearly what the problem is
<daf> I won't try to fix it unless I'm sure there's a problem
<daf> and I'm not sure at the moment
<daf> I thinking of a situation like this:
<daf> A: x = (SELECT foo FROM bar WHERE baz);
<daf> B: y = (SELECT foo FROM bar WHERE baz);
<daf> A: UPDATE foo SET bar=(x + i) WHERE baz;
<daf> B: UPDATE foo SET bar=(y + j) WHERE baz;
<lalo> to this point, I believed the plan was to update the stats from cron or something like that
<daf> lalo: I'd like to avoid out-of-date stats if possible
<lalo> I mean - on import AND from cron
<daf> I suspect that caching the statistics may have been a premature optimisation
<carlos> daf: UPDATE foo SET bar =(bar +i) WHERE baz; should work
<daf> carlos: I think that would avoid the proble,
<daf> problem
<carlos> http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/static/dml-update.html
<carlos> lalo: yes, but from the interface, is interesting to know the real statistics when you are translationg
<carlos>  /s/translationg/translating/
<daf> not only "interesting", but useful
<daf> if the statistics say that there are 5 untranslated messages when there are actually 0, you're going to wonder where they are
<carlos> yeah
<lalo> maybe we should either uncache the stats, or cache them more?
<daf> more?
<lalo> option 1. leave everything as is
<lalo> 2. uncache
<carlos> daf: http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.4/static/transaction-iso.html
<carlos> we should use the cache
<daf> lalo: by 2, you mean always calculate
<daf> lalo: right?
<carlos> that way any query to see status will be fast
<lalo> yes
<daf> carlos: but we don't know how fast it is not to use the cache
<daf> carlos: premature optimisation
<carlos> and we try to update it always that it could change (an import or translation update from rosetta)
<daf> carlos: (the root of all evil)
<lalo> 3. add a "state" enum field to POMessageSet
<carlos> daf: well, I can tell you that it will not scale, as lalo says, the current rutine to update the cached values takes some time
<lalo> 4. add that field *and* remove *count from POFile
<daf> carlos: have we tried optimising it?
<carlos> and that should be executed every time we get a request...
<daf> lalo: how would this new field work?
<carlos> daf: <daf> carlos: premature optimisation <daf> carlos: (the root of all evil)
<carlos> :-P
* carlos hides
<daf> carlos: if it's fast enough, it doesn't matter if it gets executed each time
<lalo> (missing, current, updated, in_rosetta, obsolete)
<daf> since we already have the cache, let's just try keeping it up to date as much as we can
<carlos> daf: sure, but it will be executed with every page request, I don't think it will scale...
<lalo> so currentCount = select count(*) from pomessageset where state = current;
<carlos> lalo: I don't see the "state" enum field, I mean I don't understand it :-)
<daf> lalo: ah, so the point of this new field is to speed up the statistic calculations?
<lalo> yes
<daf> well, I suppose it could be useful in other ways too
<lalo> what I meant by "cache more" :-)
<carlos> hhmm, well, I think we have something like that already 
<carlos> if iscomplete == TRUE
<lalo> do we?
<carlos> it's translated
<kiko> hey guys
<lalo> carlos: that's orthogonal
<carlos> so if iscomplete == TRUE && primemsgid = pot.primemsgid && pot.sequence > 0
<carlos> it's the same
<carlos> po.iscomplete == TRUE && po.primemsgid = pot.primemsgid && pot.sequence > 0
<carlos> kiko: hey
* daf goes to make food
<kiko> hey big c
<dilys> Bug 2066 resolved: Error if I add a language that has a label from sampledata to my languages
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2066
<kiko> lifeless, we're blowing up the repo :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Source code re-arrangement pretty much done.
<SteveA> the major changes are now in rocketfuel
<SteveA> please merge from RF, and start fixing up things you find are broken in the apps that you're responsible for.
<SteveA> it is likely that the zcml files will be pointing to the wrong places for the SQL object classes
<SteveA> All templates are now in lib/canonical/launchpad/templates
<SteveA> All interfaces that we own are now in lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces.py
<SteveA> All SQL classes are now in lib/canonical/launchpad/database.py
<SteveA> (or, will be once various other merges go through)
<carlos> so is it better if we wait some minutes until pqm finish all merges?
<kiko> carlos, I'd wait. it's not even running currently
<carlos> daf, lalo: Are you going to fix Rosetta?
* carlos is ready to do it now, if I don't see anything against it I will start in 5 minutes
<lalo> I suppose :-)
<carlos> lalo: well, we should do it only one time :-P
<lalo> ok, do it if you wish
<lalo> I'm doing sth else
<carlos> ok
<carlos> What's imark.py, ikiko.py, etc...?
<kiko> carlos, temparary crap that is to be consolidated
* carlos waits more time
<carlos> :-P
<SteveA> daf: ping
<daf> pong
<SteveA> there's some sql classes in rosetta/sql.py that need moving
<SteveA> they need moving into lib/canonical/launchpad/database.py
<SteveA> can you, or one of your team, do this?  (and fix up the consequences) ?
<daf> ok
<lalo> is POFile one of these?
<lalo> if it is, I ask to be responsible for doing this, as I can do it in the same process as merging my conflicts (which won't even be actual conflicts in this case)
<kiko> just do it fast
<SteveA> daf: and, like, do it now? ;-)
<daf> lalo: why is it diffcult to get the functional tests running without autocommit?
<lalo> daf: no relation
<daf> lalo: I know there's no relation, but I'd like to know
<daf> lalo: will you take repsonsibility for moving stuff out of rosetta/sql.py?
<daf> SteveA: what's a vocabulary?
<kiko> no idea eiter
<lalo> daf: there is no relation between ftests being hard and transactions; I never said there is
<SteveA> daf: stub is using them to make widgets for malone
<lalo> there is, however, relation between ftests being SLOW and transactions
<SteveA> a vocabulary is an interface to a queriable list of things
<daf> lalo: ok, I got the impression that it would be difficult earlier
<daf> lalo: if it's easy to make the functional tests use transactions, can you do it?
<daf> SteveA: ok
<lalo> it is difficult too, for completely unrelated reasons :-)
<lalo> yes, that's what I'm doing
<daf> oh, it *is* difficult
<lalo> making ftests - and everything zopeless at once - use transactions
<daf> that's what I was asking :)
<daf> why is it difficult?
<lalo> but now I'll interrupt that to integrate stuff
<lalo> aha, I understand your question now :-) we had a precedence mismatch
<kiko> lalo, dude, land these changes :)
<lalo> I had understood "daf: lalo: why is it diffcult to (get the functional tests running) without autocommit?" and you meant "daf: lalo: why is it diffcult to get the functional tests (running without autocommit)?"
<lalo> kiko: merging in
<kiko> thanx
<lalo> daf: it's not, per se. But we agreed in the list that, rather than doing that, I'd make zopeless itself use transactions.
<lalo> which is what I'm working on.
<daf> ok, and that's difficult?
<lalo> in a 1..10 scale, 4 or 5
<daf> ok
<daf> that's fine
<lalo> SteveA: should I stick them into database.py for great justice, or use a temp drosetta (or dlalo) module like you guys did?
<carlos> daf: I have the import script running with curl, thanks for the idea, works perfectly
<daf> carlos: nice
<lalo> there is the problem of integrating RosettaProduct with the canonical [:-)]  Product class
<kiko> yes
<kiko> dont worry stuff it into ilalo or whatever
<lalo> should I touch "your" code and do that?
<kiko> and we'll sort it out (steveA says at least ;)
<kiko> nah, keep rosettaproduct around but in ifoo.py
<kiko> and we'll have to fix up the dupes after that
<lalo> ok
<daf> looks like I'll be offline for a while -- does anyone need something from me urgently before that happens?
<lalo> and rename it to Product so that it conflicts, or leave it RosettaProduct so that it's easy to find?
<daf> leave it for now, I think
<carlos> daf: nothing from Spain :-P
<daf> carlos: ok
<kiko> lalo, leave it
<daf> London? Brazil?
<kiko> brazil wants a pillow
<lalo> daf: I'm fine :-)
<SteveA> daf: how long for?
<daf> SteveA: no more than an hour or two, I think
<SteveA> ok, see you later
<lalo> SteveA: I assume helper classes like RosettaLanguages are going along
<kiko> lalo: only SQLBase-inheriting stuff for now, I think
<kiko> lalo, and hold off from mergeing anything else until this mess is sorted out
<lalo> hmm. where do I leave RosettaLanguages etc then?
<kiko> what sort of class is it?
<lalo> set-of-all-foo
<lalo> an utility to fetch Foo's
<kiko> it will probably go as well, but it can be later
<kiko> I'm going to suggest we have multiple database modules at least 
<lalo> well, it'd be easier if it went all at once :-/
<lalo> otherwise some integration work gets done twice
<kiko> have you actually seen how hard the tree has been whacked?
<lalo> yes :-)
<lalo> precisely, I'd rather only have to recover from sth like that once ;-)
<kiko> moving a couple of classes later shouldn't be hard, in comparison
<lalo> what did other subprojects do with similar classes?  I notice most sql.py's are gone
<lalo> hmm
<lalo> I can't test my changes, because yours don't actually import
<SteveA> I think RosettaLanguages should go in database.py
<lalo> thanks
<lalo> do you want me to commit the important part (actually moving the classes) so that you guys can resume work, while I chase the orphan dependencies?
<lalo> that part is done, I can commit right now
<SteveA> lalo: don't check in now
<SteveA> update from rf and see what mark has moved
<lalo> ok
-dmwaters_(dmwaters@dmwaters-gentoo.staff.freenode)- {global notice} Hi all! You guys can blame this netsplit on me.:) I restarted the firewall on that server, and didn't realize it wasn't running to start with, so it dropped all active connections.... sorry about that.... Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<lalo> I'm up to date now
<kiko> now the *real* trouble begins
<carlos> kiko: I have already troubles with the local changes I did this morning...
<carlos> so, I'm not scared :-P
<kiko> well
<lalo> SteveA: what about stuff that are not classes, like our pet ugly hack personFromPrincipal?
* lalo ready to commit
<SteveA> how is that a hack?
<SteveA> ;-)
<SteveA> that should live in lp for now
<SteveA> it is an application component
<SteveA> or, an application function
<SteveA> or adapter
<SteveA> or whatever
<lalo> well, I'll leave it with the rest of the stuff then
<lalo> you can sort out a "helpers.py" module later if you wish :-)
* lalo merges AGAIN before submitting his stuff
<dilys> New bug 2069 for Launchpad/Launchpad: lib/canonical/database/configure.zcml should go to hell
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2069
<spiv> lalo: Um, you didn't update launchpad.database.__init__ to import dlalo ;)
<lalo> oops.  I lost that when I used "undo" before updating from RF
<lalo> I restored only dlalo from the undo :-)
<dilys> New bug 2070 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Update the Wiki Documentation
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2070
<lalo> I'll take a few hours break, then when you guys are done beating this stuff till it imports, I'll beat Rosetta till it runs again -- ok?
<lalo> ("runs" defined as "accessible from the web, tests pass, scripts run")
<lalo> I believe daf and carlos will soon be past their working hours anyway
<carlos> lalo: but I will be online if you need anything from me
<lalo> thx
<carlos> I have still about two hours of work
<lalo> well
<lalo> if you want to merge from RF and start fixing orphan imports and references, have fun :-)
<carlos> but did they finished all changes?
* carlos has some conflicts waiting for the end of the merge to be able to fix it
<carlos> Working on a unrelated part, a script that does not needs anything from launchpad 
<lalo> fix the mess or leave it for me, either way it's fine with me.  Now I'm leaving, bbl.
<carlos> lalo: later
<dilys> New bug 2073 for Launchpad/Soyuz:  James Troup(elmo) as Soyuz Tester/Guide
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2073
<dilys> New bug 2074 for Launchpad/Soyuz: Create the Postgresql Views for Soyuz App
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2074
<cprov> dilys: sorry, why are you in CC by default ?
<carlos> cprov: he wants to have full control
<carlos> cprov: he's THE big brother!!
<cprov> carlos: aha
<cprov> dilys: anyway, sorry for the spams :) 
<dilys> cprov: no problem
<daf> carlos: it's "she", not "he" :)
<carlos> daf: dilys is a girl name?
<carlos> dilys: sorry :-P
<daf> carlos: yep
<carlos> daf: man, that sounds like she's your girlfriend :-P
<daf> carlos: are you jealous?
<carlos> kiko, cprov, SteveA: Are  the rocketfuel changes over?
<carlos> daf: not really :-P
* carlos is really loves python, with a 90 lines script I'm downloading and uncompressing all sources that are using cdbs, and I'm sure there should be a way to reduce the line numbers
<cprov> carlos: not yet ...
<carlos> well, please, forget the "is" in "carlos is really"
<carlos> cprov: ok
<kiko> carlos, no, the world is falling on my head
<carlos> kiko: go go go
* lalo lends kiko a helmet
<kiko> now it's raining scissors
!lilo:*! Hi all.  Please welcome sysfault's #philosophy channel....if you are interested in such things, please stop by and look in!
#launchpad 2004-10-13
<SteveA> sabdfl: ?
<sabdfl> hi! have a good dinner?
<sabdfl> what's the idiom Interface(arg, none) all about?
<sabdfl> stevea: ping?
<sabdfl> hey stevea
<SteveA> hi
<sabdfl> what's the idiom return IPerson(xxx, None) about?
<sabdfl> i think i have an authentication problem at the moment
<sabdfl> she runs (!) but then falls over
<SteveA> sorry -- flaky networking for a while
<SteveA> <sabdfl> hi! have a good dinner?
<SteveA> <sabdfl> what's the idiom Interface(arg, none) all about?
<SteveA> <SteveA> dinner was pretty good
<SteveA> <SteveA> japanese thai from chinatown
<SteveA> <SteveA> one of the rosetta team screwed up the IPerson adapter
<SteveA> <SteveA> I'm fixing it
<SteveA> <SteveA> the idiom is IFoo(obj) or IFoo(obj, default_value)
<SteveA> <SteveA> you get the default value if the object is not adaptable to IFoo
<SteveA> <SteveA> kiko, celso, daniel and andrew say hi
<SteveA> <SteveA> they're still getting the ad-hoc wireless hacking up
<SteveA> <SteveA> yay! fuxed big!
<sabdfl> how was yr dinner?
<sabdfl> festive?
<SteveA> yes, I'm checking in a fix
<SteveA> one of the rosetta team screwed up the IPerson adapter
<SteveA> dinner was good
<SteveA> japanese / thai place
<sabdfl> out of curiousity where was the fix?
<SteveA> not so expensive
<SteveA> dmark.py
<sabdfl> what needed fixing?
<sabdfl> i've been staring at it for half an hour, but didn't know where to enable auth or what the codepath was for the IPerson(principal, None) code
<sabdfl> hey celso
<SteveA> I had to add some imports, and change a little code in personFromPrincipal
<SteveA> wtf is sys.path.append('../..') doing in there?
<SteveA> that's seriously evil
<daf> where was that?
<sabdfl> SteveA: that was me, getting "import imark" or "import dmark" to work this afternoon
<sabdfl> it worked, but you can happily remove it now
<SteveA> the rosetta team really must get out of the habit of checking in code without testing it
<SteveA> and I'm not just talking about unit testing -- just running the darn server and looking at a page
<sabdfl> is the auth / iperson fix checked in now?
<SteveA> I found the bug by using the postmortem debugger
<sabdfl> we have some overlapping work by lalo and i
<sabdfl> dlalo and dmark have a lot of common classes :-/
<sabdfl> should i remove the common classes from dmark and let lalo work on them in dlalo?
<sabdfl> or remove them from dlalo?
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<kiko> hey sabdfl
<kiko> SteveA is lagged as always
<sabdfl> do they have a decent wifi setup in the hotel?
<kiko> well
<sabdfl> or are you guys surfing courtesy of public dns?
<kiko> not in the fifth floor, no
<kiko> but they have ethernet cables in the rooms
<kiko> we're surfing ad-hoc off debonzi's laptop
<kiko> who in turn is connected through the hotel ethernet
<sabdfl> ok
<kiko> on the ground floor it's pretty good
<kiko> so
<kiko> I managed to land everything to get lp running
<sabdfl> stevea: if there is a trivial fix to that launchpad issue, please just jabber it to me, it's not coming through arch
<sabdfl> thanks kiko
<kiko> however there's an auth fix that's needed
<sabdfl> did the breakage come after that?
<sabdfl> yes, that's what i'm staring at
<kiko> apparently something that landed this morning in the pre-"freeze" checkins
<sabdfl> is there a fix?
<kiko> yes, SteveA has it in-hand but the network is on crack
<kiko> let me try something
<sabdfl> if it's quite, jabber it to me and i'll commit it
<sabdfl> quick
<kiko> let's see if he can get back on
<kiko> jesus this room is full of raving madmen
<sabdfl> welcome to canonical :-)
<SteveA> hi
<kiko> so SteveA is removing locks
<SteveA> my archive mirror on chinstrap is locked
<sabdfl> nice
* SteveA looks for arch experts
<sabdfl> geez, how is that even possible, if a chinstrap archive is just a mirror?
<kiko> now that's a good question. I think the issue is that SteveA had a failed rocketfuel submission to PQM and well, the mirror locked because it failed "mid-stream".
<SteveA> --- orig/lib/canonical/launchpad/dmark.py
<sabdfl> blush. why did it have to be dmark?
<SteveA> +++ mod/lib/canonical/launchpad/dmark.py
<SteveA> @@ -3,6 +3,8 @@
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  # Zope interfaces
<SteveA>  from zope.interface import implements
<SteveA> +from zope.component import ComponentLookupError
<SteveA> +from zope.app.security.interfaces import IUnauthenticatedPrincipal
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  # SQL imports
<SteveA>  from sqlobject import DateTimeCol, ForeignKey, IntCol, StringCol, BoolCol
<SteveA> @@ -1354,12 +1356,12 @@
<SteveA>  def personFromPrincipal(principal):
<SteveA>      """Adapt canonical.lp.placelessauth.interfaces.ILaunchpadPrincipal 
<SteveA>          to IPerson
<SteveA> -
<SteveA>      """
<SteveA> -    # Adapter shouldn't return None
<SteveA> -    #if IUnauthenticatedPrincipal.providedBy(principal):
<SteveA> -    #    return None
<SteveA> -
<SteveA> +    if IUnauthenticatedPrincipal.providedBy(principal):
<SteveA> +        # When Zope3 interfaces allow returning None for "cannot adapt"
<SteveA> +        # we can return None here.
<SteveA> +        ##return None
<SteveA> +        raise ComponentLookupError
<SteveA>      return Person.get(principal.id)
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> my arch mirror is fucked in a way I don't immediately know how to repair
<kiko> sabdfl, can you manage that patch?
<kiko> we're in a precarious situation here
<sabdfl> in progress...
<kiko> in fact
<sabdfl> ok, get a whole new traceback now. progress :-)
<sabdfl> want me to commit this, then get working on the new one?
<sabdfl> want me to commit that?
<kiko> sabdfl, can you manage that commit?
<SteveA_> yes please
<SteveA_> I tried to jabber it to you too
<sabdfl> coming up
<sabdfl> it's at pqm now
<kiko> w00t
<kiko> lalo, 
<sabdfl> ok, phew, looks like we have a launchpad again :-)
<sabdfl> thanks guys
<kiko> lunchpad!
<sabdfl> kiko see you for lunchpad action tomorrow
<sabdfl> steve, celso, daniel, enjoy the weekend!
<kiko> sabdfl, will do
<sabdfl> night guys
<lifeless> night
<kiko> http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/python/2004/09/23/plone_features.html?page=2
<kiko> bradb wrote that one
<dilys> Bug 2068 resolved: Wishlist: view PQM's pending queue
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2068
<kiko> BradB|London dude?
<BradB|London> dude
<BradB|London> just committed the sqlobject patch
<kiko> you rock man
<kiko> sabdfl managed to land some lp fixes
<kiko> so lp is live
<BradB> cool
<kiko> but apparently your patch aint live
<kiko> or so it seems
<BradB> eh, that can't be good
* BradB merges
<BradB> it was patch-457
<BradB> ...but I'm still waiting for the star-merge that started 10 minutes ago...
<BradB> wow, that finished quickly; now i "just" have to do another commit
<cprov_> found a bug there
<cprov_> fixed
<BradB> i'm still in the middle of grabbing the latest changes
<BradB> 17 minutes to cvs -q up. Sweet.
<BradB> We need paste.canonical.com or some such.
<BradB> After merging, the app doesn't start for me.
<BradB> zope.configuration.xmlconfig.ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/Users/bradb/launchpad/lp/site.zcml", line 5.2-5.33
<BradB> ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'factory', "Couldn't import canonical.lp.tales, No module named icelso in canonical.lp.tales.RequestAPI")
<cprov_> heh
<cprov_> fixed nicely now
<kiko> BradB, merging dude
<spiv> Gah.
<spiv> tla on chinstrap is spinning on mark's merge.
<spiv> Maybe he forgot to mirror or something.
<spiv> elmo, lifeless: please work your magic on PQM.
<lifeless> done
<kiko> wait
<kiko> lifeless, done what?
<spiv> kiko: PQM needed a poke.
<lifeless> spivs request
<spiv> kiko: Mark had an empty merge.
<SteveA> lifeless: I asked tla to mirror my archive.  The process was interrupted.  Now, I get a complaint about a lock being held on the mirror.  How do I break this? 
<lifeless> tla lock-revision -b
<SteveA> I tried that
<lifeless> whats the command you used?
* SteveA tries again, now the network is working again
<SteveA> hmm, worked this time
<SteveA> must have been flaky network problems
<SteveA> ta
<spiv> SteveA: crappy error messages to go with crappy connectivity? :)
<kiko> dude
<kiko> are you on cable, or ad-hoc, SteveA?
<spiv> He's on the KKGeorge ap I think.
<spiv> lifeless: Thanks, btw.
<lifeless> SteveA: whats the beef with the symlinks ?
<lifeless> Other than many projects not punning their checkouts as packages.
* kiko wakes up
* kiko_fud stumbles off for food
<sabdfl> ping?
<kiko_fud> pong?
<kiko_fud> hey brad
<kiko_fud> where are you?
<kiko_fud> oh, dumb question
<BradB> yo dude, hotel
<BradB> what's everyone doing today?
<kiko_fud> dude lets hit the road, steve's waiting for us
<BradB> heh, ok
<kiko_afk> I'm downstairs in 5 mins
<BradB> where are you/we going?
<BradB> i.e. should i bring my laptop?
<kiko_afk> we're going downtown, and no
<BradB> ok, cool, see ya in a bit
<sabdfl> daf, lalo: ping?
<sabdfl> carlos: ping
<carlos> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> can you update the languages file as follows, please?
<carlos> sure
<sabdfl> change "English from United States" to be "English (United States)"
<sabdfl> look ok?
<carlos> for all languages?
<sabdfl> yes, lang (country)
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> hows the alpha going?
<carlos> I'm going to the cinema now, I will change it tonight or tomorrow morning
<sabdfl> have you seen my huge merge now?
<sabdfl> ok
<carlos> sabdfl: we are not getting as much feedback as I thought...
<sabdfl> how many people are using it?
<carlos> sabdfl: no, I'm scared about it :-P
<carlos> hmm, let me check..
<sabdfl> the merge is just starting to clear up a lot of duplication in the code
<carlos> about 13 alpha testers
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> let's keep it small like that for a few weeks while we clean up... there's lots of cleaning up to do
<carlos> sabdfl: I know, and I like it, but I have some local changes that are broken now and I need to work on them to prevent any regression, that's the problem, but It's not more than one hour or so 
<sabdfl> ok, enjoy the movie, what are you going to see?
<carlos> that's why I'm scared about the changes :-P
<carlos> "El bosque"
<sabdfl> hhrm.... stuff has moved ALL OVER the place
<sabdfl> and is going to move again Monday
<sabdfl> like RosettaPOTemplate -> POTemplate
<carlos> I know
<carlos> but If I catch up with the current changes
<carlos> my additions will be moved also on Monday, right?
<carlos> or should I wait?
<carlos> I found it!! (I was looking for the english name of the movie :-P)
<carlos> "The Village"
<carlos> Sometimes they change the name completely
<carlos> time to leave
<carlos> later
<kiko_afk> hey
<kiko_afk> braderoo
<BradB> yo
<BradB> what time are we taking off
<BradB> ?
<kiko_afk> dunno, 15mins?
<kiko_afk> I wont even bother changing nicks if so
<kiko_afk> sabdfl, how's the Great Refactoring going?
<BradB> Woohoo, glad Mark's advocating a sane way to name columns. StudlyCapsAreTooOftenMisused
<kiko_afk> I'm against studly anything
<BradB> even studly methods?
<kiko_afk> just studly ClassNames.
<kiko_afk> yeah, I don't know, maybe comes from a gtk+ thing
<kiko_afk> instance and method names are lowercase
<kiko_afk> class names are uppercase
<kiko_afk> and never do unqualified imports of lowercase things.
<BradB> Yeah, in this case I meant mixedCase actually, not StudlyCaps.
<BradB> kiko_afk: so we'll meet in the lobby at 8:45?
<kiko_afk> sounds good
<kiko_afk> ring 517 and 519
<kiko_afk> and tell them
* kiko_afk tries calling his gf
<BradB> ok, rang them
<kiko_afk> gf' probably out with bf#2
<kiko_afk> or hmm do I get to be #2 now <wink>
<BradB> serious dude?
<kiko_afk> nah
<kiko_afk> said yesterday she was going to the movies to see the village
<kiko_afk> like carlos up there
<BradB> the village!
<kiko_afk> I just remembered the whole thing because the name in portuguese is different and she said the name offhandedly
* BradB smiles at stub's good intentions of writing a doctest to describe to me what his sqlobject unicode patches were intended to do, noting that sqlobject's test suite is, well, terrible, let alone actually being written as doctests. ;)
<kiko_afk> stub's so cool
<kiko_afk> time to dash
<sabdfl> stub: ping
#launchpad 2004-10-14
<stub> sabdfl: pong
-dmwaters(dmwaters@dmwaters-gentoo.staff.freenode)- {global notice} Hi all! It looks as though our main EU hub has died. I'm currently looking at the problem. Any further messages about this will be given in wallops '/mode +w your_nick' Thanks for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<sabdfl> lifeless: ping
<cprov> stub: hi dude ! how are you ?
<stub> Tired and going to bed - just realized I need to be picking up my wife from the airport in < 8 hours...
<cprov> stub: :0 ! man, just go now !
<SteveA> hi
#launchpad 2004-10-15
* spiv waves from Mallorca
<carlos> morning
<carlos> BradB: if you merge into rocketfuel what you have, I could finish fixing rosetta's tests
<BradB> hi, yeah, i'm merging right now. it'll take a while though.
<carlos> ok
<limi> morning :)
<carlos> limi: good morning
<debonzi> limi, morning
<limi> SteveA :)
<SteveA> morning
<limi> sabdfl: what is the highest priority UI-wise on Malone right now?
<sabdfl> portlets
<limi> (or anyone from the Malone team, obviously :)
<limi> ok
* limi updates and has a look
<sabdfl> stu1: stub?
<sabdfl> limi: i've just finished the first cut of a working DOAP framework
<limi> aha
<sabdfl> would appreciate some love on the following templates:
<sabdfl> project-new.pt
<sabdfl> product-new.pt
<sabdfl> project-edit.pt
<sabdfl> product-edit.pt
<sabdfl> project-index.pt
<limi> will do
<carlos> wow, I was able to run launchpad today :-D
<carlos> sabdfl: could I fix the problems I found with rosetta or should I wait until the integration work is finished?
<sabdfl> carlos: i'm all merged in now
<sabdfl> plese be careful with objects in dlalo and dmark that are very similar, we have to resolve that cleanly
* limi is still amazed at how long it takes to merge
<stub> limi: I think the portlets on the main bug view page (wherever that is now ;) ) are ready for you to play with. And if they are not, I'll need more info about what you need.
<limi> sabdfl: getting lots of good feedback on Ubuntu in the Plone community, btw - congrats to the team :)
<carlos> sabdfl: then, what should I do? work on dlalo on dmark or on both?
<limi> stub: ok, cool
<sabdfl> stevea is working on something to allow us to have a different browser:defaultview for a Project object in Rosetta and Malone
<limi> guess I will know in a few minutes ;)
<stub> I suspect there is too much info for one page, but I'll let that be your decision
<sabdfl> way too much
<limi> too much info is easily dealt with ;)
<limi> it's the other way around that is the problem
<sabdfl> stub: i've been trying to get doap to the point where we can cut project stuff out of all the other launchpad components and just refer to doap
<sabdfl> it's finally there after a good run on the weekend
<sabdfl> project / product create / edit is all set
<sabdfl> stub: brad b and i are going to start work on malone in a few hours, is there anything you want us to focus on?
<limi> sabdfl: and Jeff has Queen's Birthday Holiday today, right :)
<sabdfl> i'll be continuing the cleanup post-renaming
<sabdfl> limi: if jdub wants i could go round to her house and drop off a card ;-)
<limi> hehe
<limi> or enter her bedroom, like that guy recently
<stub> limi: Its one reason for staying a monarchy - if we lose the queen that is almost all of our public holidays gone ;)
<stub> sabdfl: The audit trail would be good.
<stub> sabdfl: And BradB might have some ideas on utilizing SQLObject to do the heavy lifting
<limi> . o O ( still merging )
<limi> is BradB still in London?
<SteveA> yes
<sabdfl> stub: i think iniitally we'll refactor stuff to bring it into line with new conventions etc
<sabdfl> give me a day to get a full handle on it
<stub> sabdfl: Sure.
<sabdfl> stub: can you get going on the bug watch thing?
<stub> sabdfl: Bug watch thing?
<sabdfl> we want to be able to watch bugs in bugzilla, as that's the best way to migrate to malone from bugzilla for warty
<sabdfl> "bug watch thing" -> adding and updating bug watches
<stub> That was in and working last I looked
<sabdfl> so you can say "this bug is the same as bug #1980 in bugzilla.ubuntu.com" and it will tell you the status in that remote bug system?
<stub> At least as far as the web code goes - it just needs Dave's daemons to drive it.
<stub> sabdfl: You can say 'this bug is the same as bug #1980 in bugzilla.ubuntu.com' and the status will sit there as unknown
<cprov> stub: after you finish with mark can we talk ?
<stub> cprov: now is fine
<cprov> stub:  so, I need to figure out how will be the best way to insert my postgres dump on soyuz
<debonzi> spiv, ping
<stub> cprov: You need to explain that a bit better. I'm not sure what you mean by 'insert my postgres dump on soyuz'.
<Kinnison> cprov: is your svn server listening?
<cprov> stub: of course, we have maid a script to import all the packages information from a ubuntu mirror inside the current database
<Kinnison> cprov: my svn process is sat there doing nothing (seemingly)
<cprov> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> connect(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(8080), sin_addr=inet_addr("196.168.1.26")}, 16
<Kinnison> that's never returning
<cprov> Kinnison: let me see
<limi> anybody know why I get this error when starting Launchpad? http://paste.plone.org/1619
<stub> cprov: Where does the data need to be? The production database, rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com, or developers' local databases?
<SteveA> it means you have two SQLObject classes both called "Product", in different places
<cprov> Kinnison: http://192.168.1.26:8080/svn/gina/trunk/ is working
<spiv> debonzi: pong
<Kinnison> How remarkably odd
<debonzi> spiv, hi.. a question for you
<Kinnison> I managed to fail to c&p properly the first itme
<Kinnison> s/itme/time/. Please give me the 'MUD' hat
<debonzi> spiv, supose I have a SQLObject selection of bin packages
<cprov> stub: that is the question I don't know if we should use that Huge (25 Mb gz) data, but for sure it should be the production DB
<debonzi> spiv, I would like to get from this selection the binpackage with version 1.0.0
<debonzi> spiv, do you know a nice way to do that?
<stub> cprov: ok. So can we stick it into the production database by rerunning your script, or do we need to use your database export (eg. did you need to do any cleanups?)
<cprov> stub: no, now you need to drop the current DB and create a new one by hand and run psql -f my_dump
<spiv> cprov: How long does the extraction script take to run?
<cprov> stub: 4 1/2 hour
<spiv> debonzi: Hmm...
<stub> cprov: The reason I am asking is that a database dump will contain all the keys, which will conflict with the rows that already exist on the production database. 
<cprov> stub: on zhongshan
<stub> cprov: So ideally, if we need the database on production I'd rerun the script and let it take 4 1/2 hours.
<debonzi> spiv, actualy, I am geting the selection clause attribute, adding ' AND binarypackage.version = %s' and selection again, but Im not sure if it is a good way
<cprov> stub: yes, I'm working with a pre-filled DB on gina (importer script)
<carlos> spiv: ping
<spiv> carlos: Also pong...
<debonzi> s/section again/selecting again
<limi> SteveA: and how do I fix it? :)
<spiv> carlos: But still thinking about debonzi's problem :)
<carlos> I'm having some problems with sqlobject transactions 
<carlos> spiv: :-P
<debonzi> carlos, I came first :)
<carlos> debonzi: O:-)
<spiv> debonzi: By "selection", you mean a SelectResults object?
* carlos joins the spiv's queue
<debonzi> yep
<SteveA> limi: remove the offending other class.  Realistically, update from rf
<limi> I just did :] 
<debonzi> spiv, sorry for not be clear enougth
<spiv> debonzi: So you're doing mySelectResults.clone(clause=mySelectResults.clause + ' AND binarypackage.version = %s' % version) ?
<cprov> stub: better for now I think is share the dump as it is between the soyuz member, latter I can work with an empty (I need the warty related fields and components) DB 
<spiv> Or actually doing a new BinaryPackage.select?
<debonzi> spiv, doing a new BinaryPackage.select
<limi> I'm at launchpad--devel--0--patch-490, and I still get the error :(
<cprov> elmo_: btw, I need permission to run gina on zhongshan as kiko did last week
<debonzi> spiv, the clone method is the right way?
<spiv> debonzi: The clone method is slightly nicer, I think, but it doesn't really make much difference :)
<stub> cprov: ok. Just so long as I don't end up with a postgres dump that I'm somehow expected to migrate into the live database ;-)
<spiv> SQLObject won't actually send a query until you try to get the actual results out of the object, either way :)
<debonzi> spiv, I see.. in that case it is not realy bad right?
<elmo_> cprov: done - there's a postgres user for you now
<limi> anybody else with a current Launchpad that are getting SQLObject errors?
<limi> (patch-490)
<limi> or is it just my wonderful Mac? :] 
<stub> cprov: So did you need me to help setup how to share the dump, or are you right with setting that up?
<carlos> limi: executing launchpad?
<limi> yes, doing make run
<spiv> debonzi: Right.  So it doesn't really matter :)
<carlos> last time I was told to use lalo's branch until we get new slqobject merged into rocketfuel
<carlos> limi: did you saw lalo's mail from last week about sqlobject?
<debonzi> spiv, nice.. thanks for your help 
<limi> lalo's branch of SQLObject or Launchpad? yes, saw the mail, but assumed it had been resolved by now
<carlos> debonzi: so,  is spiv free? :-P
<carlos> lalo's branch of SQLObject
<spiv> carlos: Yeah, what's up? :)
<cprov> stub: I think I can create by myself, thanks for the hints !
<limi> what's the magic incantation to switch to lalo's branch?
<cprov> elmo_: tks
<carlos> spiv: I have a form that updates two different objects (Person and PersonLabel) depending on the submit button you select
<spiv> limi: lalo's branch sounds unrelated to your problem.
<limi> is there an arch switch statement?
<limi> ok
<limi> http://paste.plone.org/1619 is the traceback
<stub> cprov: No problem. If you go with an uncompressed text-format dump in arch, please don't put it in the rocketfuel archive as some of us keep local mirrors of it ;)
<carlos> spiv: the first one (Person) executes the END transaction, but the other does not so it's lost when launchpad is shutdown
<spiv> stub: Well, arch stores changesets as .tar.gz of patches... 
<carlos> spiv: any idea about how to debug it?
<spiv> (it'll sure pad out revlibs and pristine trees nicely, though ;)
<spiv> carlos: Hmm, that's odd.  The SQLOS glue is supposed to take care of the transactions for you (by starting and ending a transaction for the star tand end of each web request).
<spiv> carlos: Where's the code? :)
<carlos> rosetta/browser.py #414
<carlos> "SAVE-PERSONAL" works, but "SAVE-LANGS" does not works
<carlos> the template is rosetta-preferences.pt
<carlos> btw, I need to request a merge to fix them after all changes we have since last week (givenName -> givenname) so the template will fail if you try to visit it
<limi> spiv: do you run patch-490 at the moment?
<spiv> limi: what happens when you do 'PYTHONPATH=lib python -c "import canonical.launchpad.database"'?
<spiv> limi: Yep.
<limi> will rebuilding the DB do any difference?
<limi> s/do/make
<limi> the command ran fine, no errors
<spiv> carlos: Hmm, I think it's the relatedjoin that's breaking it.
<spiv> limi: Nah, this error is before it tries to access the DB.
<limi> ok
<carlos> spiv: could be, but that means a bug in sqlObject, right?
<spiv> carlos: SQLObject/SQLOS.
<spiv> carlos: I sent a mail about this to the list a few weeks back, iirc.
<cprov> stub: ok, I'll  keep it in somewhere far away from arch :), tks
<spiv> "SQLOS vs. RelatedJoin"
<carlos> hmm
<stub> cprov: I'm not saying don't keep it in arch, just don't keep it in the rocketfuel@canonical.com archive. You can just create a new archive on chinstrap for it.
<cprov> elmo_: can you send me the zhongshan full address ?
<carlos> spiv: but it was working until recently
<carlos> I mean, yes, it seems to be the same problem
<cprov> stub: do you think we need to it on arch ?  it is a 25 Mbyte gziped file !!
<carlos> but I think the problem came when I move to lalo's sqlobject branch
<sabdfl> limi: is it possible to replace the <style>...</style> declarations in the body with <link rel=...> in the head?
<limi> sabdfl: possible, but not advisable
<limi> it will kill NS4
<stub> cprov: It depends if you are going to be updating it. If you are, it would become quicker to distribute changes because arch would just send the diffs. If you aren't going to be updating it there is not much point.
<limi> not recommended, I mean
<sabdfl> it's just.... i can find the xsl that gives me the <link rel...> but have no idea how to change the xsl to do it the way you describe
<limi> aha
<limi> well, make it do that for now, and we can change it later
<limi> NS4 should be mostly extinct in geek circles now anyway
<limi> and I assume it doesn't ship with Ubuntu ;)
<limi> sabdfl: in any case - there shouldn't be any XSLT required in that part anyway - it's just static HTML
<cprov> stub: the second option is more atractive to me, but you from malone and rosetta should decide if is relevant for you test your apps with a real DB, I don't know.
<spiv> carlos: Wow.  I've no idea what would've been making that work ;)
<limi> if Lurker uses some dynamic way of getting the CSS, you can just remove that part
<limi> the ubuntulinux.org CSS includes all the Lurker styles
<sabdfl> limi: can i have multiple link rel= elements in the head?
<limi> yes
<spiv> carlos: I'll look into it deeper later today.
<sabdfl> ok, i'll try that
<carlos> spiv: I'm not 100% sure, but as soon as daf comes, I will be able to tell you if I'm wrong or if it's working, I think our rosetta alpha server has it working
<spiv> carlos: Hmm!
<stub> cprov: I will be wanting a copy, but aren't fussed on how I get it so just dump the dump.gz somewhere on chinstrap then.
<spiv> carlos: If you're using lalo's sqlobject branch, I think I have a patch for you to try...
<carlos> spiv: sure
* spiv hunts for the bug he attached it to
<limi> sabdfl: just make it look like http://paste.plone.org/1621
<limi> the only change is removing the one <link> element and inserting the <style> elements instead
<spiv> carlos: https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=13
<sabdfl> limi: thanks, willdo
* SteveA notes that we could do with our very own canonical pastebin
<spiv> cd to lib/sqlos and apply that.
<cprov> stub: I will do so, today afternoon
<spiv> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> also, when I get a webpage on launchpad, it connects to plone.org
<SteveA> I guess it is getting a stylesheet from there
* limi has a look
<limi> it shouldn't :)
<sabdfl> spiv: thanks for your work here last week
<carlos> spiv: done
<limi> SteveA: grepped for plone.org, in the templates, couldn't find anything
<carlos> spiv: seems like it fixed the problem
<carlos> yes, it's fixed
<spiv> sabdfl: Oh, which reminds me... it seems I misunderstood the requirements for the sourceforge import.
<sabdfl> spiv, SteveA: where is that code from Morgan to be found?
<sabdfl> spiv: a little, was coming to that, mea culpa for being in a hurry with the explanation
<sabdfl> we just need two fields in project: sourceforgeproject and freshmeatproject
<spiv> carlos: Ah, interesting!
<sabdfl> we'll just store the actual project name there
<carlos> spiv: what does exactly that change?
<sabdfl> we'll poll their servers for the details when we actually want them
<spiv> carlos: I'm not 100% sure ;;)
<carlos> X-)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: we need to update Gina to do some freshmeat / sourceforge magic too
<spiv> carlos: It uses a new SQLObject.Transaction for each web request, rather than a new SQLObject.Connection...
<spiv> carlos: I think the fact it fixes RelatedJoins is an accident :)
<spiv> sabdfl: Oh, right.  That makes sense :)
<carlos> well, it's a good accident :-P
<carlos> spiv: do you want any other test with that patch?
<spiv> carlos: Yeah, but it means we'll need to be wary of it breaking with upgrades to SQLObject, etc, because it's guaranteed behaviour.
<spiv> carlos: Well, the main problem with that patch is it requires fixes taht are in SQLObject 0.6 (or lalo's branch).  So we can't merge that in until we get our SQLobject snashot updated.
<limi> sabdfl: did it work? (the XSLT)
<carlos> spiv: do we have a planned date for that? :-D
<spiv> carlos: last week :/
<carlos> lol
<spiv> carlos: lifeless was doing it, but he's on a holidy today.
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> not sure yet limi
<carlos> spiv: thanks 
<spiv> (It probably should be holiday for me too, come to think of it ;)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: *nod* I'm currently trying to get an instance going for myself on zhongshan
<sabdfl> limi: erk. http://lists.ubuntu.com/lurker/
<cprov> Kinnison: are you running gina ?
<Kinnison> cprov: not yet
<spiv> Although working from Malloca is quite nice :)
<sabdfl> spiv: broadband?
<cprov> Kinnison: I'm able to run, should I ?
<spiv> er, Mallorca.
<cprov> Kinnison: I mean, we just need one 
<Kinnison> cprov: gina appears to run for me now
* Kinnison is running loading into launchpad_dsilvers
<spiv> sabdfl: yeah, although only 256 and shared with a couple of others.  Thankfully, the others are largely holidaying rather than reading their email ;)
<spiv> But good enough.
<sabdfl> could you ask around about the general state of broadband in spain?
<spiv> (Better than the wireless on the 5th floor of the KK George).
<limi> sabdfl: no reference to the CSS in that source code
<SteveA> it's okay in the lobby, though
<carlos> spiv: they are upgrading our DSL lines now to 512 
<carlos> sabdfl: what do you need to know?
<limi> failing that, the Norwegian Bandwidth Conference
<limi> 100Mbit/s dedicated connection for everyone
<limi> :P
<sabdfl> carlos: we need to find a venue for our december conf
<carlos> limi: perhaps next century in Spain...
* spiv workraves for 10min
<sabdfl> probably ideal would be a university with (a) good bandwidth, (b) cheap accomodation so other open source guys can come along themselves cheaply
<carlos> sabdfl: will it be open like Oxford one?
* mdz underscores (a)
<elmo_> oxford's bandwidth kicked ass - you guys are just jealous you don't have bandwidth like that at home
<limi> any volunteers for tracking down why my launchpad doesn't come up?
* limi has investigated the obvious possibilities
<carlos> sabdfl: also, could be interesting to know more or less the number of people that will come
<limi> btw, are we standardizing on "add" or "new" for template names? (there's project-new.pt, but product-add.pt)
<sabdfl> limi: i think i forgot the ;
<limi> sabdfl: aha
<sabdfl> limi: "new" is my latest choice
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> "add probably makes more sense"
<sabdfl> please work on the -new templates, we can rename them later
<sabdfl> we will delete the old / unused templates once i'm sure there is nothing in there i want to merge
<limi> ok
<limi> can I move the CSS from lp to launchpad, since that is where the templates are now?
<sabdfl> limi: please do, and fixup
<Kinnison> Can someone with admin privs on the launchpad list accept the mail I just sent
<limi> can't do the proper fix until my Launchpad works, but will do it once I have the chance
<limi> I'm working with the static HTML right now
<limi> some sort of SQLObject error
<spiv> limi: Ok, I'm back now... I'll take a look.
<limi> great
<limi> anything I can do?
<spiv> limi: Is your mirror on chinstrap up to date?
<limi> no, let me commit it
<spiv> I might try running from a checkout from your code.
<limi> ok
<limi> ls
<limi> bah :] 
<spiv> :)
<limi> too many windows
* limi wants the ESP windows focus mode
<spiv> (seeing as tla actually runs quite quickly for me, unlike for our poor OS X users)
<limi> yeah, poor us
<limi> we lead a hard life
<limi> ;)
<spiv> limi: It's mindboggling how slowly it runs for BradB, and I hear it's the same for you.
* limi isn't surprised by anything regarding arch anymore :)
<limi> committing...
<spiv> I am ;)
<Kinnison> limi: You could use a real OS
<limi> or a versioning system that doesn't think the FS is a database
<Kinnison> It is though
<BradB> spiv: Though I must say now that my main arch-related complaint is about how slow it is. I can live with the rest of it. :)
<limi> only in the widest possible definition
<limi> spiv: ok, should be up to date now
* BradB installs a new workflow into the Ubuntu plone site.
<limi> does Apache 2 have explicit cache invalidation, or do you have to use squid for that?
<spiv> limi: Ok, sorry for the delay, I'm looking at your prooblem now :)
<sabdfl> spiv: please could you have a look over the latest doap code and let me have your comments?
<sabdfl> i'd like to converge on common conventions for naming, form handling etc
<sabdfl> then get the whole codebase using those conventions
<sabdfl> i'd like to use doap as the proving ground, because it's a simple problem area (nothing difficult to model and represent)
<spiv> Ok, after I see if I can figure out why launchpad is broken for limi.
<limi> I'll do lunch in the meantime
<BradB> spiv: Where are the users in the Ubuntu Plone site getting accessed from again? I want to make sure I understand why it's not auth'ing users on my local copy of the sitee.
<BradB> s/sitee/site/
<BradB> s/accessed/authenticated/
<spiv> BradB: From the production launchpad database on emperor, via an XML-RPC service on macquarie.
<BradB> woo, ok
<spiv> limi: Ok, I've checked out your code, and it fails to work.
<BradB> spiv: Steve says you have a demo thing you can turn on so that I can auth into the Plone site on my machine to test my workflow changes. Can you do that?
<spiv> BradB: You mean run an authserver locally, against your launchpad_test DB?
<spiv> Yeah, that's easy.  Or even against a stub server, although it's not very useful... (it just refuses authentication ;)
<spiv> BradB: see the README.txt in lib/canonical/authserver
* BradB looks
<spiv> BradB: The test.tac config file is probably the one you want
<spiv> The default db sampledata inserts a user foo.bar@canonical.com (pw: test) that you can use.
<spiv> (Mini-Twisted tutorial: .tac files are config files written in Python)
* BradB gives it a shot
<SteveA> (Which is WRONG WRONG WRONG)
<lifeless> spiv: you know, I think you've broken buttress for importd
<lifeless> SteveA: I haven't seen a new mail from you
<SteveA> lifeless: I am still being shafted by my unfamiliarity with the details of diff patch and tar
<lifeless> SteveA: oh.
<SteveA> my brain is not yet attuned to diff and patch
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, I'll take a look sometime today... that isn't going to cause a major crisis in the meantime, I hope?
<SteveA> I follow recipies or think about it a lot and make mistakes
<lifeless> spiv: the thing is, that importd a la buildbot needs to connect to the database - it was calling connect from taxi (buildbot/importd/taxi.py)
<lifeless> spiv: only if we do a production update before its fixed.
<BradB> spiv: How do I point the user source at localhost?
<BradB> When I click on it in the ZMI I get a timeout.
<spiv> lifeless: Given it's your day off, we should be ok ;)
<spiv> BradB: If you're asking how to configure Roche's changes to plone, I've no idea :)
<spiv> lifeless: Ok.  Having the connect method there as really the wrong way to do that, I think.  I'll take a look, thanks for letting me know :)
<spiv> (The tests pass though, which is more than the did before ;)
<spiv> s/the/they/
<spiv> limi|llunch: You seem to have a different lib/canonical/soyuz/sql.zcml to rocketfuel.
<spiv> limi|llunch: If I use the one from rocketfuel, your latest revision of launchpad works for me.
<limi> great, thanks
<sabdfl> daf: am switching everything i find from RosettaTable to Table, as Lalo seems to have provided renamed classes already
<limi> spiv: it still gives me:
<limi> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/Users/limi/Work/Canonical/launchpad/launchpad/lib/canonical/soyuz/sql.zcml'
<spiv> limi: That's odd... that file should exist.
<limi> yes, double checking the update now
<limi> argh
<limi> arch again
<limi> .orig and .rej files
<limi> spiv: is there any way to explicitly get the sql.zcml file? even after deleting the .orig/rej files, it won't grab the one from rocketfuel
<spiv> limi: Well, I do it by "tla get --link rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 ,,upstream ; cp ,,upstream/...", but then getting a new working tree only takes about 3 seconds on my laptop :)
<limi> ouch
<spiv> (The --link hard-links the files from the revision library, which helps the speed...)
<limi> isn't there a way to say "get the missing files"?
<limi> like cvs/svn does when you do an update?
<spiv> There probably is, but I don't know it off-hand.
<spiv> You can grab the file from here, though: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-494/lib/canonical/soyuz/sql.zcml?download
<limi> SteveA, any idea?
<limi> and then commit it?
<SteveA> limi: any idea about what?
<spiv> Yeah.  Check tla changes --diffs before commit, of course.
<spiv> (I find that's a really useful habit to catch stupid mistakes :)
<limi> SteveA: how to do the equivalent of "svn up", so I get missing files
<SteveA> missing files from where?
<SteveA> I think I'm missing some background
<limi> my sql.zcml file is gone
<limi> and I need to get the clean version from rocketfuel
<SteveA> how did it get gonned?
* SteveA wins the grammar award
<spiv> SteveA: lazy SVN/CVS way to revert a file to upstream's version is to deelte your copy, and {cvs,svn} update.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I see
<spiv> limi's asking about the arch equivalent, I believe.
<SteveA> svn revert is good
<SteveA> what I do in arch is to get the category from rocketfuel, then copy the file over
<spiv> I think I may have a solution, I'm just testing...
<spiv> (Well, for a single file)
<carlos> tla file-diffs foo.zcml | patch -p1 -R ?
<cprov> SteveA: something related to tla file-diffs ...
<spiv> carlos: That'll grab limi's version.  Might as well just use tla undo ;)
<carlos> tla undo for the whole archive and "tla undo -nq" if you don't want the changes you did
<spiv> But you can give a revision to file-diffs...
<spiv> So possibly you can do tla file-diffs sql.zcml rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 | patch -p1 -R
<spiv> But I'm just checking first ;)
<limi> wow, that's insane
<limi> this is a *very* common operation 
<spiv> limi: Please tell our arch guys that ;)
<cprov> maybe:  -N, --new-file  Treat missing file as empty (tla file-diffs --help)
<ddaa> limi: I do not think that is a very common operation. It appear to be a common operation to former cvs users who do "rm ; cvs up" where they want a selective undo.
<limi> well, it should support it if you remove the wrong file or something
<limi> in my case, there was no file there, only the .rej and .orig files, and I wanted to get whatever was in the rocketfuel repo
<spiv> limi: There are two distinct operations here...
<ddaa> That's a part of "selective undo", the fact that is does not work (yet) when there are inventory changes is a limitation that needs fixing.
<limi> it should be robust enough to handle it in any case
<spiv> For "revert my working tree to be identical to the last revision", use tla undo (or the tla file-diffs hack for single files)
<ddaa> But front-ends like fai or raw tend to help a lot with that. fai has a much improved undo. I dunno about raw, yew.
<ddaa> * yet.
<ddaa> spiv: correct
<ddaa> the problem with the missing file is that you do not have the id.
<spiv> For "give me the version of this file from another arhive", arch doesn't have any automatic facilities for that (that I know of)
<spiv> Arch doesn't even have a builtin notion of which version is teh "upstream" of another.
<ddaa> So, you have to do something like "cp $(library-find REV)/file ./file
<limi> well, when I tell it to get the latest version from rocketfuel, it should notice that the file is missing, and sync it
<spiv> (I think fai or raw might, though??)
* spiv -> lunch
<ddaa> limi: "get the latest version from rocketfuel" is what you do with "tla undo REV"
<ddaa> Which is probably not what you want to do...
<ddaa> I suspect you are applying cvs mental models to tla.
<ddaa> Which does cause a lot of confusion...
<limi> all I know is that arch gets in the way every time I want to do a simple operation, hence my bitching ;)
* ddaa checks the wiki for what you want to do
<limi> when you need to look it up on a wiki page, it's not very obvious
<ddaa> The "do the same thing as cvs up for missing files" is a common request.
<limi> anyway, back to work
<ddaa> limi: saying that tla is not obvious is a truism. Saying that's it's not obvious when you expect it to do the same thing as cvs is... a bit redundant...
<cprov> daad: not so redundant when you treat arch as another RCS, it may do the things in a different way or do more things, but anyway it should be able to easily recover a file deleted by a user mistake, don't you agree with me ?
<ddaa> I agree. That needs to be done in tla itself. Actually, I would not be suprised if it just needs to be merged....
<limi> I tried a merge, didn't work
<ddaa> But, most of the time, the rm is deliberate.
<limi> that's tla rm, not rm
<ddaa> I mean, maybe the feature is out there and needs to be merged in tla.
<limi> if you want to remove it from your repo
<cprov> ddaa: it would be really nice, I'm using the tla sarge package and ask myself everyday if can I have a fresh copy of it ... 
<ddaa> cprov: in case you have not noticed, the tla release process is slightly horked atm...
<cprov> I agree with limi, tla rm is deliberated not rm, neither sometimes rm *
<ddaa> what additional difference do you expect? "tla rm" is "remove the file and its explicit tag if present".
<ddaa> arch has no concept of "remove a file from the repository" that I can tell.
<ddaa> (well, the release process was horked one week ago, I still have to catch up)
<cprov> ddaa: keep the arch tag only inside the files has already caused some confused when you are moving or copying files inside rep
* ddaa curses himself for being so bad at communicating with users...
<limi> stub, spiv: are you the ones working on Malone these days? anyone else?
<ddaa> Sorry folks, I do not mean to talk down to you, but I'm not very good at user support.
<cprov> ddaa: keep the ids inside .arch seems more explicity to me, just it 
<ddaa> cprov: that's more or less a matter of taste.
<stub> limi: Me, sabdfl and BradB atm.
<limi> aha
<cprov> ddaa: don't worry, I'm just asking for possible feature that could turn arch friendly for me 
<spiv> ddaa: It's currently almost random whether a file inn rocketfuel has explicit or implicit tags :(
* spiv blinks
<ddaa> People seem to disagree...
<ddaa> I love taglines.
<ddaa> Other people love explicit tags.
<limi> stub: got this when trying to edit an issue: http://paste.plone.org/1622
<limi> Error type: psycopg.ProgrammingError
<ddaa> spiv: that should probably be fixed by policy. SteveA?
<limi> hm, maybe I should rebuild the DB
<spiv> ddaa: Definitely.  I'm ambivalent about implicit vs. explicit, but the inconsistency is clearly bad.
<limi> how do I rebuild the DB now? launchpad_test doesn't seem to exist anymore
<spiv> limi: cd database/schema; make
<limi> aha
<limi> thanks
<ddaa> spiv: I'm not sure it's really big problem. But if it confuses people it should be addressed.
<spiv> I'm glad I was finally able to give a simple answer to a question ;)
<limi> Postgres and Zope 3 I normally get along with ;)
<ddaa> http://wiki.gnuarch.org/moin.cgi/Arch_20Recipes#head-90e29eeae2d9483787b2d1792014dfbc744c50a6
<ddaa> ^ Undoing changes to a single file
<SteveA> ddaa: I think we're going to decide on no taglines for launchpad.
<spiv> That does something slightly difffernt to limi's case, iirc.
<limi> of course, you just touch it and do file-diffs and pipe that to patch
<limi> :P
<limi> simple!
<ddaa> SteveA: then all you need is a sweet spot in the development process where you can break merging.
<SteveA> why would it break merging?
<ddaa> Switching from tagline to explicit changes the id.
<spiv> ddaa: We've just done that pretty much, anyway...
<ddaa> Being able to switch in both directions while preserving the id is another feature which should be implemented eventually.
<ddaa> It has been talked to death on the mailing list a couple of times.
<spiv> ddaa: limi wanted to revert a file in his tag off rocketfuel to a version in rocketfuel, which that recipe doesn't help with.
<spiv> (if "m understanding the situation correctly)
<ddaa> spiv: file-diffs can accept a revision name
<ddaa> and for the last recipe, it would need to be "tla logs --full 
<ddaa> oops
<spiv> ddaa: Right... but that recipe doesn't use that or mention that... :)
<ddaa> "tla logs -f VER" instead of just "tla logs -f"
<ddaa> spiv: feel free to augment the wiki. I guess people are expected to dig the usage of commands they are not familiar with. I agree that "users are curious about tla" is a strong assumption...
<spiv> ddaa: Btw, why does tla logs require you to be in a working tree, even if you passa it a fully-qualified acbv?
<ddaa> because this command lists the patchlogs in the tree.
<ddaa> compare with "tla revisions" which lists revisions in the archive.
<spiv> Oh, the working tree.  I see.
<limi> stub: works after I updated the DB, sorry for the noise
<SteveA> ddaa: can't you just stick the id from the arch-tag: xxxxx into the .id file?
<ddaa> No, explicit ids have a different namespace that tagline ids.
<spiv> An error saying "logs: not in project tree (.).  Perhaps you meant revisions" would have helped me there ::)
* ddaa grins at spiv
<ddaa> spiv: same answer as usual.
<spiv> ddaa: I've no idea how to drive that bizarre bug-goo thing.
<ddaa> spiv: to perform what operation?
<ddaa> For a bug report, just start the mail subject with "[BUG] "
<ddaa> but, as usual, you should start by checking it's not already in the database.
<ddaa> bugs.gnuarch.org
<carlos> spiv: I'm getting this error and I don't understand why:
<carlos> raise ValueError, "Unknown SQL builtin type: %s for %s" % \
<carlos> ValueError: Unknown SQL builtin type: <type 'member_descriptor'> for <member 'name' of 'file' objects>
<carlos> that comes from:
<carlos> (sorry, some "spam")
<carlos> poTemplate = POTemplate(product=product,
<carlos>                             name=options.name,
<carlos>                             title=options.title,
<carlos>                             description=options.description,
<carlos>                             path=file.name,
<carlos>                             isCurrent=True,
<carlos>                             dateCreated=datetime.utcnow(),
<carlos>                             copyright='XXX: FIXME',
<carlos>                             priority=2, # XXX: FIXME
<carlos>                             branch=1, # XXX: FIXME
<carlos>                             license=1, # XXX: FIXME
<carlos>                             messageCount=0,
<carlos>                             owner=person)
<carlos> the owner=person part
<carlos> person is a valid Person object
<spiv> carlos: file is the builtin file...
<carlos> oh, true, I did not saw it
<spiv> carlos: You're passing the .name attribute of the file builtin as the value of path, rather than whatever it was you meant to bpass in :)
<carlos> crapt, then it's broken in the other script from where I copied it
<cprov> Kinnison: can you tell how many gpg keys do you have in your old DB copy ?
<Kinnison> the count(*) is 26
<cprov> Kinnison: tks 
<cprov> Kinnison: you can have the newest DB dump on http://192.168.1.26/cprov/warthogs/gina/data/lp_dump_zhongshan.sql.gz
<cprov> Kinnison: also get my fresh changes on rocketfuel
<Kinnison> cprov: I'm not currently fiddling with that stuff; but thanks
<carlos> daf, lalo: Sorry for the bugzilla spam :-P
<daf> hi carlos
<lalo> carlos: np
<carlos> daf: hi
<daf> shall we have a Rosetta meeting?
<lalo> if you wish
<carlos> daf, lalo: feel free to change the priorities, that's my view of them
<carlos> daf: sure, but please, not more than 30 minutes, I should go to the university 
<daf> ok, let's keep it short
<cprov> Kinnison: ok
* daf just arrived in London
<daf> I'll be here for the week
<daf> what are you working on?
<carlos> I catch up with all rocketfuel changes
<carlos> fixed the functional test and the sample data
<daf> how are our tests?
<daf> do we have them all passing?
<carlos> (we pass now all tests, thanks BradB)
<daf> that's great!
<lalo> great
<daf> is that including functional tests?
<carlos> yes, my fix to the functional test was the only one remaining, but it's now in rocketfuel
<carlos> daf: yes
<daf> ah good, I'm very happy about that
<daf> lalo: what have you been up to?
<carlos> hmm, also we have the createtemplate script that was waiting in my laptop for the "big merge"
<lalo> I've been away most of the weekend
<carlos> lalo: that's the idea behind the weekends :-P
<daf> carlos: quite :)
<lalo> Friday I worked in the Big Move... which later proved to be a miscommunication in the sprint, and Mark seems to have spent a good portion of *his* weekend undoing what I did
<lalo> now I,m ready to go on working on transactions, then the script to update stats
<daf> sounds good!
<lalo> but as you can infer from my typing skills, I'm not yet entirely awaken. :-)
<daf> have we resolved most of the problems related to the rearrangement?
<carlos> lalo: :-P
<carlos> daf: not sure, I fixed  the preferences template
<carlos> but there are still somethings that will change
<lalo> I don't know, I was just merging and running tests to find out
<daf> ok
* daf star-merges
<carlos> we have new things in rosetta :-P
<carlos> Revision Control System
<carlos> [ Add SourceSource ] 
<daf> > tla changes | wc -l
<daf> 612
<carlos> but it does not works :-P
<carlos> funny, we have a project editor
<carlos> well, product
<carlos> daf: I was planning to work tonight or tomorrow (depending on when I'm back from the university) on the code review so we do "the right thing (c)" about the potranslationsighting (#2065)
<carlos> but if you want to take it, I don't have anything done yet
<daf> carlos: can we make the title more specific?
<daf> it's about inlastrevision only, isn't it?
<carlos> and active
<daf> or is there more to it than that?
<daf> right
<daf> I think most of the calls to fake_person() are in the translation effort code -- can you take responsibility for fixing them, Carlos?
<daf> #1976
<carlos> sure
<daf> ok, any other business?
<carlos> daf: could we arrange a date for the Beta?
<carlos> not now
<carlos> but when you could, talk about it with Mark and/or Lu
<carlos> (now that you are in London :-P)
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> daf: the login status message is not working correctly
<daf> carlos: no?
<carlos> I'm loged into rosetta but the places where you can visit without a login account
<carlos> says I'm not logged in
<carlos> for instance:
<carlos> http://localhost:8085/rosetta
<carlos> says:  Not logged in.
<daf> does reloading the page change anything?
<carlos> but http://localhost:8085/rosetta/prefs says:  Logged in as Carlos Perell Marn
<carlos> daf: no
<carlos> same thing
<daf> grr
<carlos> I will file a bug report now
<spiv> We use HTTP (basic) auth?
<carlos> yes
<carlos> well, I think so :-P
<daf> I think so too
<spiv> It might be the browser being clever, and not sending the credentials every page request unless challenged by teh server.
<carlos> daf: I suppose you need to get the user from "Principal" always (not sure how are you doing it)
<daf> carlos: look in main_template.pt
<carlos> spiv: makes sense
<carlos> yes, that's it
<carlos> the log says that Anonymous is who asked that page
<carlos> insted of an authenticated user
<spiv> Cookie-based auth wouldn't have this problem.
<carlos> I think the plan is  move to cookie auth in the future
<daf> bring on cookie-based auth!
<carlos> so perhaps we could forget about this bug until that moment..
<spiv> carlos: No, still file it.
<carlos> ok
<spiv> carlos: And if there's a bug about cookie auth, maybe make it depend on that.
<spiv> (else we probably should have a bug for it too :)
<carlos> ok
<daf> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1947
<carlos> we have it
<carlos> yes, that one
<carlos> daf: dude, you are too fast for me :-P
<daf> :)
<carlos> daf: your "girlfriend" is not here, what happens?
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> do you run the bot from your laptop?
<daf> no...
<daf> dilys is running
<daf> I wonder what happened to her
<carlos> she's angry because you are in London this week :-P
<carlos> ok, see you later, time to go to the university
<sabdfl> stub has done good work on malone
<sabdfl> limi: ping?
<limi> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> how's are the malone page templates coming?
<limi> well, slowly - arch keeps getting in the way - are there any specific things that are a priority? there's a lot of different things to fix here, portlets are the thing I should be working on?
<sabdfl> i'd like to see some concrete changes. send me diffs if it's easier
<sabdfl> i'm working on malone full time myself right now
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> maybe we should have a look at the main page that needs work and discuss it together?
<limi> sounds good to me
<limi> looking at the main page now
<sabdfl> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/malone/bugs/1
<sabdfl> i'd like the "follow up" fieldset to be closed initially
<limi> yup
<sabdfl> for the product assignments, i'd like to use colour to indicate priority and severity
<sabdfl> and the portlet to be on the site of the page, not below the comments
<limi> obviously :)
<sabdfl> today
<sabdfl> same for source package assignments
<sabdfl> trick with source package is going to be that we have more info to display
<limi> ok, and that info is in the system right now?
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> tonight i'll confirm all the interfaces that you can use to get the info you need
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> brad points out that we *shouldn't* have more than one ProductBugAssignment
<sabdfl> although there might definitely be many SourcepackageBugAssignments
<limi> sounds sane
<sabdfl> so perhaps product assignments should be in the main body, not portlets?
<sabdfl> technically in the db there could be multiple product assignments
<sabdfl> so i'm happy to leave it as a portlet till we find a neat way to lay it out in the main body of the page
<limi> ok - I'll see what works best
<sabdfl> extrenal references... these are trickier
<sabdfl> best make notes
<limi> I am
<sabdfl> there are two kinds of ext ref at this stage
<sabdfl> URL's
<sabdfl> and CVE numbers
<sabdfl> we probably want to present these differently
<sabdfl> both types take a comment (description)
<limi> CVE is that centralized security DB, right?
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> so the portlet needs to be able to display a list of external references, along with a link to add a new one
<limi> and the URLs are used for the same (keeping track of the bug in other systems), or just as generic references?
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> maybe a mouseover for the description?
<sabdfl> re your question
<sabdfl> for "remote bug systems" we have a different approach, BugWatch'es
<sabdfl> like Baywatches, without the breasts
<limi> ok, so red, then
<sabdfl> ;-)
<daf> sabdfl: if we put Sabrina in Malone...
<limi> but the URL reference is just a "related link"?
<limi> nothing magic?
<sabdfl> external url refs would be for example pointers to mailing list discussions
<sabdfl> and that would be a very good start
<limi> sounds doable by tonight
<limi> as long as all the API calls are in there already
<limi> (which they seem to be)
<sabdfl> yes, i think they are
<sabdfl> btw, are portlets in separate page templates and then referenced in the main file?
<limi> I'll fake the missing ones, if any
<sabdfl> yes please
<limi> not sure what Malone has done
<limi> this is the first time I have seen any of the portlets in Malone :)
<sabdfl> is it possible to have fragments of re-usable page template and an include statement?
<limi> yes
<limi> that's the plan
<limi> I'll fix that if it isn't that way already
<sabdfl> ok, i won't touch those files then
<sabdfl> or will document my interface changes so it's easy for you to catch up tomorrow
<sabdfl> or will just merge it tomorrow myself :-)
<limi> hehe
<limi> first commit wins ;)
<limi> my arch-fu notwithstanding
<sabdfl> ok, brad and i will start working through the code now
<limi> ok - close to dinner time over here
<sabdfl> limi: before you go, did you get the lurker xsl done?
<sabdfl> i can install it
<limi> I don't know XSLT :(
<sabdfl> ok, we have the stylesheets included already
<sabdfl> just need the headers
<limi> if just inserting the static HTML doesn't work (it should), then I don't know what is wrong
<limi> and inserting them didn't work?
<sabdfl> maybe i broke something when i added the static html
<sabdfl> but i don't know how to test xslt
<limi> me neither
<sabdfl> stevea does know a little about that, maybe he can help, i'll ask
<limi> ok
<limi> I can probably figure it out, but not in 5 minutes :)
<sabdfl> ok, don't worry about the xslt, i'll get steve to sort that out
<sabdfl> did you need any changes to the div's lurker generates to make it easier to position the elements you want?
<limi> no, I left the HTML alone
<sabdfl> or is it pure css with header+footer?
<limi> pure CSS w/header/footer
<sabdfl> i know you did in that first pass, but do you need a second pass at it with additional div's?
<limi> depends on if you want any changes
<limi> it works pretty well the way it is now
<sabdfl> youre the expert. we can get better images done separately
<limi> I would try it for a while, and see if you like it
<limi> :)
<sabdfl> ok willdo
<limi> I need to use lurker for a while before I can suggest UI changes 
<limi> haven't really seen it before
<sabdfl> ok. i'll try to get it integrated to our site nicely with some apache reverse proxy magic
<sabdfl> thanks for your work alex, chat again tomorrow
<limi> yup, the Support tab is highlighted, so it should look pretty naative
<limi> native
<limi> we can fake the navtree if required ;)
<sabdfl> ok!
<limi> it will be static, though - so will need updates if you change the top level stuff
<limi> see you tomorrow - will try to get the Malone changes in tonight
<sabdfl> ok thanks
#launchpad 2004-10-16
<limi> so, where are all the resources hidden at the moment? want to move the declarations out of lp/resources.zcml, where should I put them?
<limi> daf: you aren't really idling ;)
<daf> no, I'm not
<daf> but I'm not working :)
<limi> figured it out ;)
<limi> I'll just keep them in lp for now
<limi> wow, it actually worked :] 
* limi upgrades his Z3 zen
<daf> :)
<lalo> z3 is full of fnords
<daf> yeah?
<lalo> heh. that would be a nice slogan - "the OS with no fnords". Too bad the joke would be a bit obscure.
<limi> stub: there?
<stub> justdave: ping
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> brb -- rebooting
<Kinnison> Morning
<stub> Yo
<sabdfl> hey stub
<sabdfl> i have code for remote bug systems
<sabdfl> committing shortly
<stub> cool.
<stub> justdave: ping
<daf> stub: there seems to be some agreement and no objections on the removal of schema owners -- shall we go ahead with it?
<sabdfl> daf: please don't
<stub> sabdfl: Can I make owner nullable then?
<sabdfl> schemas are not actually meant to be used the way rosetta is currently using them
<sabdfl> stub: not for the moment
<stub> oic
<sabdfl> the longer term plan for schemas is to have someone able to say "i want to create a new schema"
<sabdfl> then they can add labels to that schema etc
<sabdfl> and they would of course own that schema
<stub> So does rosetta need a table(s) to replace Schema that it can use instead?
<daf> sabdfl: ok
<daf> sabdfl: we discussed this on the mailing list, and there were no objections, so I thought there was agreement
<daf> so the thing to do is to create a new table for the thing we're using schemas for
<SteveA> daf: if the schema isn't going to be edited in the application while it is running, then we shouldn't be using a schema.
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks for merging the zope.
<carlos> morning
<cprov> carlos: morning
<stub> Is there an easy way to see pqm status atm?
<elmo_> you mean "is it inf looping" oir something more useful?
<stub> I want to see if my pqm request got to the queue before my machine locked up.
<stub> Doh... i should check my mail log :-)
<elmo_> the queue dir (if not the files) is world readable in /home/pqm/arch/queue/
<elmo_> combined with 'ps auxfw' it's fairly easy to see what it's doing
<sabdfl> lifeless: ping, again
<sabdfl> stub: just sent pqm mail for merging bugsystem adding / editing
<stub> Ta
<sabdfl> stub: am trying to figure out what if anything will break if we update the production environment to current rocketfuel
<stub> justdave: ping
<sabdfl> i need the bugsystem add/edit stuff in place so justdave can capture his top100 bugzillas
<sabdfl> also, need the new project/product setup in place, which is working in rocketfuel
<stub> Which we need lifeless for I guess, since it is his baby that is currently running live
<sabdfl> yes, need to figure out what will break if we update
<stub> Time for a staging server?
<sabdfl> could be :-)
<stub> I can easily create a duplicate of the database on emperor - just need to decide on where to run a staging instance of rocketfuel for testing
<stub> SO WHO LEFT A PRINT STATEMENT SOMEWHERE I CAN'T FIND MAKING THE TEST OUTPUT UNREADABLE!
<sabdfl> the harder bit is figurering out which parts to test
* stub hopes it wasn't him
<SteveA> I'd really like us to have a staging server
<SteveA> like, soon
<SteveA> hi alex
<stub> For launchpad at least, it doesn't need a dedicated box although the box it runs on *will* need access to emperor
<SteveA> really?
<SteveA> I thought the staging server would work on a recent copy of emperor's database
<stub> Emperors database might get rather large, so I suspect it would be impractical (in the long term - now it is fine)
<SteveA> hmm
<stub> Although strictly speaking that is a nono, in case the staging server does nasty things to the database that cause the production systems to become unresponsive
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> how large is too large?
<stub> That question can only be answered in hindsight :-)
<spiv> stub: Let's get some hindsight then ;)
<SteveA> in a sense, that would be nice problem to have
<SteveA> it means we've got enough data to kick ass
<stub> I guess we should just run with a local instance and cross the other bridge when we come to it
<stub> I had some hindsight, but I've forgotten where I put it.
<limi> hi Steve
<limi> and stub :)
<stub> limi: Morning
<limi> and spiv :)
<daf> SteveA: ConfigurationError: ('Unknown directive', u'http://namespaces.zope.org/apidoc', u'rootModule')
<daf> SteveA: (when trying to run Launchpad with an updated Zope)
<SteveA> daf: update RF
<stub> SteveA: Hmm... Z3 doesn't like sqlobject storing a connection cache - the test suite complains about garbage for every single test :-(
<SteveA> can we junk the cache?
<daf> SteveA: ok, it starts now
<SteveA> does it really gain us anything?
<SteveA> also, perhaps the connection cache should be registered with the placelesssetup's teardown
<SteveA> that way, we can trash the cache on each test
<stub> SteveA: We already junk the cache - just at transaction start rather than end :-)
<SteveA> hmm
<carlos> SteveA: I think the zope migration broke something here: http://localhost:8085/++skin++Debug/rosetta/prefs
<carlos> it was working yesterday
<carlos> The problem is when it lists all languages we have in the database:
<carlos> def languages(self):
<carlos>         return getUtility(ILanguages)
<carlos>     *  Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 52, in traverse
<carlos>       raise NotFoundError(subject, name)
<carlos>       __traceback_info__: (<Language at 0x31ee88d0>, 'name', [] )
<carlos> NotFoundError: (<Language at 0x31ee88d0>, 'name')
<SteveA> carlos: I'll take a look shortly'
<carlos> ok, thanks
<stub> SteveA: placelesssetup won't help - it is all tests (not just the ones using placeless setup). Which means it isn't sqlos but sqlobject...
<limi> sabdfl: ok, changes checked in, want to update and have a look?
<sabdfl> limi: will do
<daf> carlos: are there any other pages which exhibit the same problem?
<carlos> daf: not sure
<daf> ok, you don't know of any
<sabdfl> limi: did you get the pqm success message?
<limi> not yet, it seems
<sabdfl> limi: ping me when you do, i can't fetch your patches till that's done
<carlos> daf: seems like the problem is only with the getUtility(Languages)
<sabdfl> stub: just updated the malone dia to include assignee on both sourcepackagebugassignment and productbugassignment
<limi> sabdfl: yup, thought it was pretty much instant these days
<carlos> daf: we have also a problem with the http://localhost:8085/rosetta/projects/gnome/evolution/ template, it does not lists anymore the list of resources to translate, so the navigation is broken
<daf> carlos: right, we know about the navigation problem
<sabdfl> stub: we need to change SourcepackageBugAssignment.binarypackage to SourcepackageBugAssignment.binarypackagename and of course point it at the correct table
<daf> carlos: Steve has a pending fix for that which should be merged soon
<stub> sabdfl: Ta. Should I be keeping them up to date? (I thought we were not going to worry)
<carlos> ok
<daf> carlos: why do you think that getUtility(ILanguages) is involved?
<sabdfl> stub: it's nice to see the system as a whole, visually, but it's low priority, renice the task :-)
<carlos> daf: because it's what the template is using
<stub> sabdfl: I don't understand why we would want to link the assignment to the binarypackagename rather than the binarypackage
<carlos> we have:
<carlos> <div metal:fill-slot="main"
<carlos>      tal:define="languages view/languages">
<carlos> and then:
<carlos> <option tal:repeat="language languages"
<carlos>                             tal:content="language/name"
<carlos>                             tal:attributes="name language/code" />
<carlos> and view/languages is a call to getUtility
<carlos> the other option is that tal is broken
<daf> Steve and I are debugging it, and it seems to us that there's a problem with authentication
<sabdfl> stub: binarypackage *used to* be a virtual thing
<sabdfl> now it's basically a single deb
<sabdfl> on a single architecture
<sabdfl> built for a specific processor
<sabdfl> for a single versioned releasre
<sabdfl> so...
<sabdfl> what you want to be saying is "this bug is in that sourcepackage, but it shows up in the binary package called foo"
<daf> sabdfl: in that case, it's a confusing table name :)
<sabdfl> in the previous iteration of the dbschema for this stuff i had a "binarypackge" which was name/title/description, and "binarypackagebuild" which was the deb
<sabdfl> daf: whats a better one?
<daf> sabdfl: not sure
<sabdfl> ping when you are :-)
<daf> when you say "binary package", I think of it in the abstract
<stub> sabdfl: So why do you want to link a sourcepackagebugassignment to a set of binarypackages that happen to have the same name?
<daf> not a specific file
<limi> sabdfl: arch is happy
<daf> sabdfl: I think "BinaryPackageBuild" was a better name
<limi> +1
<sabdfl> daf: unfortunately, that is confusing too
<sabdfl> because we actually record builds as well
<limi> :] 
<sabdfl> so we can tell you information about how long, when etc the package was built
<sabdfl> limi: i see some patches from you, will have a look now
<limi> btw, is Lurker running on top of Mailman, or are they independent?
<stub> sabdfl: I thought the user would report the specific binarypackage (version, platform etc.), which we could then use to create a confirmed buginfestation (the binarypackage that was reported), and whole heap of possible bug infestations (earlier builds, later builds)
<sabdfl> limi: mailman handles all the mailing list traffic
<sabdfl> it then passes a copy of each message to lurker
<limi> aha, so it's independent
<sabdfl> yes
<limi> ok
<limi> just curious :)
<sabdfl> so we need skins for the mailman registration, deregistration pages
<sabdfl> for the rest we will just use lurker i think
* limi was talking to Barry Warsaw about using ZPT for Mailman 3 earlier
<sabdfl> stub: yes, that data goes into buginfestation
<sabdfl> not bugassignment
<sabdfl> assignment is all about "who's going to fix it"
<sabdfl> infestation is all about "what was affected"
<sabdfl> limi: ok, nice work, thank you
<stub> sabdfl: So why is the sourcepackagebugassignmented linked to a binarypackagename at all then? Are we unable to infer the binarypackage infestation stuff from the sourcepackage?
<sabdfl> it has nothing to do with infestation, and more to do with organising who fixes it
<sabdfl> for example, the XFree86 source package produces a zillion binary packages
<sabdfl> and different people care about different parts of it more
<sabdfl> same with gnome, etc
<sabdfl> so they have a bunch of ways to organise the bugs assigned to "xfree86-server"
<sabdfl> priority and severity are obvious
<sabdfl> binarypackage is also useful in the packaging context
<sabdfl> because maintainer teams tend to organise themselves that way
<stub> sabdfl: Ok. That all makes sense to me now :-)
<sabdfl> we also give them the "assignee" field so they can actually say "bob will fix this"
<sabdfl> later on, i want to add the ability for them to create their own schema and organise that way
<sabdfl> for example, they might have some bugs which are "doc", some "branding", some "code", some "build"
<sabdfl> they could create that schema, and organise the bugs assigned to their product or source package accordingly
<sabdfl> spiv: i think your scrapeddata table idea might actually have been a winner
<spiv> sabdfl: Heh.  Why's that? :)
<stub> Grrr....
<sabdfl> because sf blocked this IP as soon as we started testing the script
<spiv> Ah.
<spiv> How many IPs do we have? ;)
<elmo_> 128 ;-)
<Kinnison> mmmm loadbalanced DoS
<stub> I assume that we can't just ask sf for a dump of the information we want?
<sabdfl> stub: good assumption
<stub> Just roll out the scraper with the ubuntu gold - 60,000 distributed scrapers :-)
<sabdfl> make that 175,000
<limi> sabdfl: ok, want to go through the Malone changes quickly, or should we talk after lunch?
<sabdfl> limi: can give some feedback right away
<limi> ok
* limi brings out the note pad
<sabdfl> let's pass on nested followups till we have strong demand for it
<sabdfl> that means we can flatten things out and just have a single follow-up section
<sabdfl> let's order comments "newest first"
<sabdfl> and put the followup form above the comments, but default closed
<sabdfl> limi?
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> the "people" portlet
<sabdfl> ised to link to a page which let you edit the subscription, please restore the link
<sabdfl> used to, sorry
<limi> ok
<limi> I have no people data that I can see
<limi> that's probably why it's missing ;)
<sabdfl> the sample data does include some, are you working with that?
<sabdfl> limi: ^?
<sabdfl> the previous version did include the link
<limi> yes, I believe I am
<limi> what issue has people?
<limi> I have one issue about Firefox SVG
<limi> and one about deletion
<limi> none of those seem to have people associated
<sabdfl> ok, I will add some people, dump the db and commit it. 'sec
<limi> great
<limi> I assume I can add my own too
<stub> I was wondering it the People portlet should be renamed 'Subscribers' or 'Nosy' 
<stub> limi: Yup
<limi> ok, anything else I should know? there are some remaining things like colorization of status etc that are not done yet, and I plan on fixing after lunch
<BradB> stub: oh yeah, it looks like we'll need ignore for, as mark noted, cases where the sourcepackage maintainer changes
<sabdfl> limi: yes, you can
<limi> ok, then it should be easy to fix :)
<sabdfl> limi: external references
<sabdfl> for CVS types we want the following:
<limi> yes, wondered a bit about that - can I create categories?
<sabdfl> CVE:data
<sabdfl> which is a link to the correct url (i think it's right, thanks)
<stub> BradB: Is this so if the sourcepackage maintainer changes they don't have to go and subscribe to all the open bugs?
<sabdfl> and the mouseover should give you the description
<sabdfl> for URL's:
<limi> but it should have something like "CVE:<number>" as title?
<BradB> stub: yeah, so that we don't have to un and resubscribe a person to bugs in this scenario
<sabdfl> limi not title, the visible text in the portlet should just be "CVE:data" where data is from the data field
<limi> ok
<sabdfl> that text should be a link to the CVE page, as it is crrently
<sabdfl> and when you mouse over the link, the tooltip should be the full description
<limi> yup
<BradB> stub: and the point is, well, if you're a sourcepackage maintainer then tough, you're responsible for getting annoyed^Winformed about bugs reported and can't turn that off for now :)
<sabdfl> for URL type, we want a different handling
<sabdfl> the text in the portlet should be the URL for the moment (we will get a title to replace this with)
<sabdfl> that url text should be a link to the... url :-)
<limi> (surprise!)
<limi> :)
<limi> ok, that's what confused me - because I had no proper title to show there
<sabdfl> and again the mouseover tooltip should be the description
<sabdfl> we'll get one
<limi> yes
<limi> great
<limi> as long as everything has title and description, I'm a happy UI designer :] 
<limi> makes everything much easier to represent sanely
<sabdfl> well, we want to change it to title and shortdesc, but i'll leave the interface in place so you don't need to change it
<limi> also added some explanatory text to the headings of portlets, see if you like that approach
<limi> Bug Watches is an example
<sabdfl> where do i see the text?
<limi> hover
<limi> not all portlets have it yet
<limi> just testing it on Bug Watches
<sabdfl> ok, i don't see it on BugWatches
<sabdfl> can we make the people list more compact?
<limi> when hovering the header?
<sabdfl> nope
<limi> sabdfl: yes, as I have no people, I haven't had a chance to look at that properly yet :)
<sabdfl> ok, is that enough feedback till this afternoon?
<limi> strange, should be there - it's a normal title attribute - which browser are you on?
<sabdfl> firefox 1.0
<limi> yes, I believe so - I have some web site stuff to fix for Lu too
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<limi> ok, Firefox 1.0 here too
<sabdfl> lu gets two hours a day from you per my deal with her :-)
<limi> yes ;)
* limi feels like his soul is being bargained with ;)
<limi> "you can have two hours of limi time if I get..." ;9
<limi> ;)
<limi> ok, thanks for the feedback - we still have to come up with something good for the Product/SourcePackage assignments, not entirely happy with those
<limi> see you in a bit
<SteveA> carlos: I have found a bug
<SteveA> rosetta-preferences.pt:                            tal:content="language/name"
<carlos> SteveA: where?
<SteveA> a Language object does not have a name attribute
<SteveA> that is the bug
<carlos> :-?
<carlos> let me check
<SteveA> if I change that to language/englishName, the prefs page works
<SteveA> so, it is not a change in zope
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> true
<carlos> sorry, I did assume that the template was right
<stub> BradB: canonical/lp/z3batching - is that our code or Zope corps?
<BradB> zope corp
<BradB> written by stephan, i think
<BradB> batching.py is what I did to extend it for our uses.
<stub> ok. it should probably live in lib/z3batching rather than lib/canonical/lp/z3batching then (although not urgent). 
<carlos> archzoom is sloooooooe
<carlos> archzoom is slooooooow
<carlos> SteveA: are you fixing the template or should I do it?
<SteveA> please do it
<carlos> ok
<daf> BradB: is this something which should be pushed upstream?
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> I don't think we want it in lib/z3batching particularly
<SteveA> I mean, it does no harm there I suppose
<daf> if it's Canonical-specific, shouldn't it be in lib/canonical?
<stub> Woohoo... found the test suite litterer 
<SteveA> cool
<carlos> limi: where are now the account settings ?
<carlos> to change name, surname and password?
<dilys> New bug 2077 for Launchpad/Librarian: Librarian test suites disabled
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2077
<SteveA> hey kiko
<SteveA> good flight back?
<sabdfl> stub: ping (brad here on mark's machine)
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> so, we're having a problem with vocabularies. when a vocabulary is named (i.e. specified as a string), the value gets saved to the database, however it does not get displayed in the widget properly on rerendering. i'm told you're the guy who might have the quickest answer as to why that might be.
<stub> So the select box has integers or something stoopid instead of nice text?
<stub> (There were some changes recently made in Z3 making the vocabularies better, which will be the cause of this)
<cprov> sabdfl: w3.sf.net has just unblocked our IP, do you have time to see some previous results of *nicole* ?
<elmo_> cprov: sabdfl's wandered off - he's on the phone to lifeless
<cprov> elmo_: aha :)
* daf wonders who Nicole is
<carlos> daf: something like dilys? a.k.a. a bot :-P
<kiko> hey st
<kiko> hey SteveA
<kiko> yeah, was okay (slept all 11h of it, unsurprisingly)
<cprov> daf: ask elmo_, but in our context is a script to grab info about sourcepackages names on SF and FM and insert it in DOAP system
<sabdfl> stub: no, as in, it's loaded properly, but it's not selecting the correct option (i.e. the one we just chose and saved)
<kiko> fala cprov, debonzi
<stub> Oh - the default value is not correctly selected when the form is loaded? I've got a bugzilla bug open on that one. I had a quick look when I was doing that but couldn't see the problem. Don't know if it is a Z3 bug or mine.
<kiko> hey sabdfl, BradB, elmo_
<sabdfl> yo kiko
<kiko> how's the good life
<daf> cprov: ah
<elmo_> sabdfl: impostor
<sabdfl> heh
<cprov> kiko: !
<kiko> fala big cprov
<sabdfl> stub: not the default value; the one we just saved
<elmo_> kiko: cprov and debonzi have like totally slacked off since you left dude.. it's terrible.. they're like out the door at 5 and stuff.. in the pub the rest of the vening
<cprov> elmo_: lol
<kiko> elmo_, thanks for the feedback. I'm going to turn off their oxygen allowance for wednesday
<debonzi> kiko, opa
<stub> sabdfl: Yes - I think we are talking about the same thing. It didn't seem a show stopper so I dumped it from short term memory straight into bugzilla, and thus can't quite remember the details :-)
<sabdfl> it seems like a showstopper to me
<sabdfl> to the user, it makes it look like the value they just selected didn't get saved
<stub> sabdfl: At the time, the users were just going to be us. Now Mark wants it more public so the priority has changed on it I guess ;)
<stub> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1904
<stub> daf: is it trivial to make dilys pull the subject from an arch commit email and echo it here?
<daf> stub: should be
* limi is still annoyed by the fact that PQM doesn't include the check-in message when you get a success notice
<daf> stub: spiv has been threatening to do this for a while
<daf> stub: the code is in daf@muse.19inch.net--2004/dilys--devel--0
<limi> hard to know which commit failed
<daf> limi: file a bug :)
<limi> ;)
<daf> seriously
<limi> is there a dedicated tracker for that?
<daf> there's a place for filing them
<carlos> daf: could you help me to understand some code you wrote?
<daf> judging by https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1899, it's the LP bug tracker
<limi> in relation to canonical, or gnu arch?
<daf> carlos: sure
<carlos> well, it's only to check if I'm understanding it correctly
<limi> aha
<carlos> browser.py line #880 the for sentence
<daf> limi: PQM is lifeless' fault
<carlos> well, the whole for block
<limi> ok ;)
<daf> carlos: it says "continue"
<daf> :)
<carlos> :-?
<carlos> do we have the same file ?
<carlos> :-D
<carlos> rosetta/browser.py
<daf> oops, sorry
<daf> vim was confusing me
<daf> for index in new_translations:
<daf> ?
<carlos> yes, that one
<daf> new_translations is a dictionary
<daf> mapping plural forms to translations
<stub> daf: you got a sftp: line for that archive or something?
<daf> stub: http://muse.19inch.net/~daf/arch/
<carlos> ok, but you are not setting the old translation as noncurrent or something like that
<daf> that should happen in makeTranslationSighting, shouldn't it?
<carlos> daf: true
<daf> if the code is not clear, perhaps it should be changed
<carlos> daf: no, don't worry, I think this time I'm the problem here :-P
<carlos> lunch time
<carlos> see you later
<daf> later
<sabdfl> stub: i (brad) am going to write a unit test for TitledTableVocabulary to hopefully expose the problem behind this bug, and accidentally write down how to use vocabularies
<stub> ok. That code is a bit of a mess due to some column changes so feel free to refactor it :-)
<sabdfl> ok :)
<SteveA> well -- let's get a unit test for it first
<sabdfl> stub: so first off (writing the doctest) what is a TitledTableVocabulary?
<SteveA> brad -- change your nick!
<stub> ;-P
<bradb_> i enjoyed being a cosmonaut for a while there
<SteveA> there we were thinking mark could type on irc while on an intense phone call waving his arms around
<elmo_> I told y'all he was an impostor
<stub> A TitledTableVocabulary is an IIterableVocabulary that pulls its items from a database table with a 'title' column.
<stub> Which is a stupid name now that the tables don't have title columns...
<SteveA> stub: did you see the zope3 vocab refactorings?
<SteveA> they aren't so severe really
<SteveA> mainly, getQuery is gone (hurrah)
<stub> SteveA: Haven't looked yet - doesn't seem to have affected us
<SteveA> and the vocabulary interfaces have a better hierarchy
* SteveA tries to spell heirarchy
<stub> SteveA: I never bothered to wrap my brain around the query stuff
<daf> stub: hierarchy
<daf> s/stub/SteveA/
<SteveA> daf: yes, I know
<SteveA> but I tend to type it before I remember how to spell it
<bradb_> stub: IOW a TTV is a listing of the values in the column "title" of a table, keyed by, well, the PK (probably called id, or some such), right?
<stub> bradb_: Pretty much. Z3 terminology might be a bit different (tokens and whatnot)
<Kinnison> spiv: ping?
<kiko> bradb_, did you check out my changes cprov landed to paging?
* carlos is back
<limi> stub: can we fix it so that the list of comments show latest first, and so that I have a comment # to print in the header?
<stub> limi: Sure
<limi> I want to be able to say "This is comment #3" etc
<limi> that way I can generate anchors too
<limi> which is useful :)
<stub> If I could find anything... 
<daf> stub: you too, eh?
<stub> Everything seems scattered :-( zcml in canonical/malone which references templates somewhere else... urgh...
<SteveA> templates are all in one place
<SteveA> for all else, use ctags :-)
<kiko> stub, I hand-hacked some ../s into your code, I apologize up-front
<limi> yes, the moving of all templates to one dir could have been handled better ;)
* limi has added ../ too
<carlos> daf: I will leave in about 15 minutes for about two hours, do you need anything from me? (I think I will be able to close #2065 before leaving)
<kiko> I would rather templates be gradually migrated back to app-specific locations 
<kiko> after the mass duping is fixed
<daf> carlos: don't think so
<carlos> ok
<limi> stub: what is the correct expression to edit a subscription? I seem to have deleted it by accident when I did the portlet rewrite
<stub> erm - the url to the edit page you mean?
<stub> kiko: I don't see what the templates had to do with duping at all 
<limi> stub: yes
<limi> it is probably a TAL expression to get the correct subscription etc
<limi> I don't know how to retrieve an older version of the template with arch
<daf> limi: you can do tla get launchpad--devel--0--patch-NNN if you know the NNN
<limi> I don't ;)
<daf> limi: of course, the problem is knowing NNN :)
<limi> exactly
<daf> I think there's a tool which could help
<limi> we don't have anything like ViewCVS or svn history?
<daf> la-file-log
<daf> tla-file-log
<daf> limi: ArchZoom is a bit like ViewCVS
<limi> URL for archzoom?
<daf> I don't know how to use ArchZoom to view the history a file
<limi> oh, ok
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/
<daf> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/alexander.limi@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--devel--0 is probably where you want to start looking
<stub> limi: $bug.id/watches/+new
<kiko> stub, well, basically, templates that implemented the same thing were duped, but they were hardly the main issue.
<kiko> we can move them back..
<stub> limi: Sorry - that is for a new one. $bug.id/watches/$watch.id/+edit
<limi> thanks
<stub> limi: ignore that. it isn't watches.
<limi> ;)
<stub> people
<stub> $bug.id/people/+new and $bug.id/people/$subscriber.id/+edit
<limi> renamed the People portlet to Subscribers, btw
<stub> SteveA: So you would advocate just sticking *everything* in a single directory? Thats about as central as we can get! :-)
<stub> Hmm... arch handles symlinks... this might be fixable...
<limi> stub:                tal:attributes="href string:$bug.id/people/$subscriber.id/+edit" doesn't work, I assume there are some qualifiers missing?
<stub> Oh... that wasn't tal I read out...
<limi> well, TAL is the only thing that works here ;)
<daf> limi: ${bug.id}/people/${subscriber.id}/+edit ?
* limi tests
<stub> probably not - simplest to pull it out of arch zoom, or wait until I can find the relevant class that will tell me the answer
<limi> archzoom makes no sense to me
<elmo_> ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM
<elmo_> (mazda stole my brain)
<daf> bradb_: can I ask you a quick question about BatchNavigator?
<bradb_> sure
<daf> I have to do this:
<daf> BatchNavigator(Batch(foo, 0, 20), self.request)
<limi> stub: would be nice if you could find it, so I can check this in and move on to work on the website stuff - this is the last piece I'm missing :)
<daf> it would be really nice to have a convenience method which makes the Batch for me
<daf> since I have to look at paramters to work out the start and end
<daf> i.e. magicBatchNavigatorMaker(foo, self.request)
<stub> limi: I can't do the message sorting until the codereorg is done. Put it in bugzilla if you don't want it lost. You should be able to get the message id right now though by just doing tal:content="message/id" inside the tal:repeat="message context/messages"
<BradB> daf: Okay...I used to have them be the same object, but I intentionally split them apart.
<BradB> daf: Because it doesn't make sense for a BatchNavigator to behave like a Batch.
<stub> limi: oh - might be able to do the sort
<daf> BradB: fair enough -- I just want the BatchNavigator stuff to do the grubbing aroudn in the parameters for me :)
<limi> stub: the watch edit link is the most important right now :)
<daf> BradB: you wouldn't necessarily modify BatchNavigator, just add a canonical.lp.batching.convenienceFunction
<daf> BradB: something like this:
<daf> def navigatorMaker(list, request):
<daf>     if 'batch_start' in request.form:
<daf>         start = request.form['batch_start'] 
<daf>     else:
<daf>         start = 0
<daf>     if 'batch_end' in request.form:
<daf>         end = request.form['batch_end'] 
<daf>     else:
<daf>         end = start + 20
<daf>     return BatchNavigator(Batch(list, start, end), request)
<limi> so there is really no way to say "give me the previous 5 versions of this template" in arch?
<daf> limi: shrug
<daf> that would be really useful
<limi> you think? ;)
<limi> as a feature that every other versioning system has... yes.
<limi> stub: can't get message/id to work
<limi> Module zope.app.traversing.adapters, line 52, in traverse
<limi> raise NotFoundError(subject, name)
<limi> __traceback_info__: (<BugMessage at 0x387f590>, 'id\n name message', ['id'] )
<limi> NotFoundError: (<BugMessage at 0x387f590>, 'id\n name messag
<stub> limi: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/archzoom/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-400/lib/canonical/malone/templates/bug-people-portlet.pt
<limi> thanks
<limi> how did you find it?
* limi is utterly confused by the archzoom UI
<stub> first select the 'rocketfuel' archive at the top level
<stub> Then the project (launchpad)
<stub> (or actually the '0' under launchpad)
<stub> Find a 'patch' that corresponds to the date you want to go back to. 
<stub> (so no you can't see 'the previous version' as far as I know, which sucks)
<stub> click on, say 'patch-400'
<stub> browse the tree till you find the file you want
<stub> limi: message/id works for me - I suspect a tal error? I just replaced 'message/title' with 'message/id' in my copy and it worked.
<limi> hm
* limi double checks 
<limi> yup, missing semi-colon
* limi is used to python ;)
<stub> justdave: ping
<limi> stub: can you enlighten me on the bug reference stuff? Mark said he wanted CVE:data in there, how do I get hold of that?
<spiv> Kinnison: pong
<stub> So if it is a CVE reference you want to do tal:content="string:CVE:{ref/data}" ?
<dilys> Bug 2001 resolved: soyuz/distros/ubuntu has inconsistent use of +s
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2001
<dilys> Bug 1988 resolved: Personal information missing
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1988
<Kinnison> spiv: The librarian....
<Kinnison> spiv: It gives me a file id and an alias id when I upload a file
<Kinnison> spiv: what are they; what's the difference; do I need both to retrieve a file; what about the filename I give it; etc.
<spiv> Ah, right.
<spiv> The file id is a unique identifier for a particular blob of data.
<spiv> The alias id is a name and mime type for a file id, because the same blob could potentially have many names.
<spiv> (Or rather, the alias id is a unique identifier for the name & mime type...)
<spiv> Btw, have you seen bugs #1921 and #1922?
<Kinnison> so the fileid is the ref to the data, the aliasid is the ref to the (name,mimetype) tuple?
<spiv> Right.
<spiv> And at the moment, we require both to access the data.
<Kinnison> right
* Kinnison may come back to you about things later; but for now I'm elsewhere doing utility stuff for lucille
<spiv> Ok :)
<Kinnison> thanks for the explanantion though; it'd be cool if some use-cases were documented in there
<spiv> Yeah, it would...
<spiv> Librarian currently suffers from being code that isn't actually used yet ;)
<dilys> New bug 2078 for Launchpad/DOAP: Product doesn't match IProduct
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2078
* Kinnison imagines it'll start getting used a lot soon; what with malone and lucille surging forward
<spiv> daf: Ta :)
<daf> spiv: welcome :)
<daf> spiv: any better way of getting the total number of projects than Project.select().count()?
<spiv> daf: Nope.
<daf> ok
<spiv> Well... you could add a count = property(lambda self: self.select().count()) to the class definition ;)
<spiv> I'm not sure that that would be "better", though.
<stub> limi: What times do you need me tomorrow?
* stub just read the email sent 2.5 hours ago
<daf> spiv: well, in this case, it's for a __len__ definition
<spiv> daf: I'd leave it as Project.select().count(), I think :)
<stub> daf: So I should create that table as specified in your last email?
<stub> daf: Or should I do it tomorrow morning after there has been more discussion?
<dilys> New bug 2079 for Launchpad/Launchpad: x[y:z]  implicitly calls __getslice__ rather than __getitem__
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2079
<daf> stub: it can wait until tomorrow
<limi> stub: my core time is 09:00-17:00 UTC
<limi> so anytime during that
<stub> ok. I seem to be 03:00UTC onwards at the moment
* stub goes to bed
<limi> good night
<limi> see you tomorrow
<daf> spiv: I'm getting an error on POST to /doap/projects/+new
* spiv looks
<daf> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/doap/projects/+new
<daf> actually
<daf> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/++skin++Debug/doap/projects/+new
<kiko> spiv, how's the beach?
<spiv> kiko: very nice :)
<spiv> I suddenly realised how pale my skin had become from three weeks in the UK ;)
<spiv> I didn't realise this apartment would be so ridiculously close to the beach (about 5-10 mins walk)
<daf>     *  Module canonical.doap.browser, line 69, in newproject
<daf>       homepageurl = self.form['homepageurl'] 
* spiv is very happy in Mallorca atm.
<daf> is the beach in range of the wireless? :)
<daf> spiv: I think Mark wants this code working ASAP so he can demo it to someone
<spiv> daf: Found it -- the template was calling that input 'url', rather than 'homepageurl'.
<spiv> Fix in the works.
<daf> ah, I've also foudn it
<daf> found it
<daf> :)
<spiv> :)
<daf> I've applied a temporary fix
<spiv> Cool.
<justdave> stub: pong
<cprov>  spiv: have you seen bug #2007 ? can you give me some instructions ...
<stub> justdave: Are you happy with the check-watches.py code? I haven't tested it myself so I am unsure if it needs loving or not. Mark is keen to get this live with everything else.
<justdave> I would bet it's probably broken right now, I haven't touched it in a few weeks and I think I remember seeing some of the stuff it was depending on getting moved around (where the libraries are in the archive, etc)
<justdave> Mark mentioned it to me last night, I was going to try to make sure it works again this afternoon
<stub> I don't think the migration stuff is comlete yet :-/
<stub> It would be good if you can test it. I don't think the database definitions it would be using have changed, but I suspect you are correct about the libraries.
<spiv> cprov: I'll comment in the bug.
<cprov> spiv: tks
* stub goes to bed, for real this time
<daf> spiv: DatabaseException: ERROR: new row for relation "project" violates check constraint "$2"
<justdave> yeah, all that's in there that I'm positive was working at one point is the code to actually pull the data out of Bugzilla.  Seems like the code to loop through the watch list and actually update the bug watches was only partially complete.
<justdave> that should be easy enough to polish off this afternoon though
<spiv> daf: Check constraints:
<spiv>     "$2" CHECK (name = lower(name))
<daf> spiv: weird
<daf> spiv: that check should be passing
<spiv> (use \d tablename in psql to see that)
<daf> ah, cunning
<daf> hmm, something seems to be uppercasing the name somewhere
<daf>                 <input type="text" name="name" size="30"
<daf>                        value="" style="text-transform: lowercase" />
<daf> :-/
<Kinnison> that's only render-style though yes?
<spiv> There's no guarantee that the browser will support that style attribute -- we need to handle this case more gracefully.
<daf> the problem was this:
<daf> I'd typed O
<daf> but it was displaying it as o
<daf> the code should convert it to lowercase, I think
<daf> it was still being submitted as O
<spiv> I see.  That's almost certainly valid behaviour for a browser to have :)
<daf> https://rosetta.warthogs.hbd.com/++skin++Debug/doap/projects/ovofrob
<daf> yes, I agree
<spiv> daf: Similarly, we don't handle duplicate names gracefully either.
<daf> right, error reporting is a more general problem
<daf> it would be nice if it said "This project has no products." rather than "This project has the following products:" when there are no products
<spiv> Also yes :)
<daf> bugs! bugs! :)
<BradB> stub: Why is the constraint for productbugassignment.product: "$2" FOREIGN KEY (product) REFERENCES sourcepackage(id)?
<BradB> It should be s/sourcepackage/product/ no?
* daf leaves
<kiko> spiv, --> bbaetz (~bbaetz@c211-30-0-2.wavrl1.nsw.optusnet.com.au) has joined #mozwebtools
<kiko> :)
<spiv> kiko: :)
#launchpad 2004-10-17
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<sabdfl> stub: how painful are table renamings?
<sabdfl> bugsystem -> bugtracker
<sabdfl> projectbugsystem -> projectbugtracker
* kiko cheers sabdfl on
<kiko> sabdfl, do you have time for a code-related question?
<sabdfl> kiko: just have to land the patch for the renaming I just accidentally mailed about :-)
<sabdfl> pressed send before i had committed... doh
<kiko> heh
<sabdfl> 5 minutes ok?>
<kiko> hopefully PQM will be merciful
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> sabdfl, my question pertains to the intended location of the application component interfaces
<kiko> I understand the database class interfaces should live in lauchpad/interfaces/
<kiko> however what about application component classes and views?
<sabdfl> kiko: some views are strongly bound to the domain object and generally useful
<sabdfl> for example, tonight I just reused a method from the BugSystemSetView onto ProjectView to allow for the creation of a BugTracker on a Project as well as from scratch
<sabdfl> the code was common so I took the View method, made it a freestanding function, then got both View's to call that
<sabdfl> and it seems to make sense to have a place to keep view code that can be commonly used with the domain objects in some domain-oriented place rather than in the app itself
<sabdfl> i just don't know exactly where yet
<sabdfl> kiko: your suggestion?
<kiko> I'm not sure yet, I wanted to hear your opinion on it now that you have your hands dirty
<kiko> that's definitely true
<kiko> in a new system we're architecting the domain classes are actually packages that have multiple modules in them -- you have product/ and then klass.py, queries.py, helpers.py, etc.
<kiko> you could even have local views though I currently don't like that very much because it makes domain depend on interface classes
<sabdfl> let's get a little dirtier for a while then figure out where to put it
<sabdfl> should be less work that the last one :-)
<kiko> yes, that's definitely the right way to do it
<kiko> oh, you saw my timezone message then <wink>
<kiko> having the domain classes be packages allows you to keep a lot of useful code bound together with it
<kiko> the actual views and application components can then just pull stuff from them and compose the interface
<kiko> sabdfl, this function you created, where did you put it?
<kiko> in project.py?
<sabdfl> no, in canonical.malone.browser
<sabdfl> it's really a view function
<sabdfl> and really related to bug trackers
<sabdfl> so canonical.doap.browser.py just imported it from canonical.malone.browser.py
<kiko> so it couldn't for instance be reused in a soyuz view of a project?
<sabdfl> yes it could
<kiko> somehow I don't like cross-package imports like that -- it seems like it should be moved somewhere "higher" 
<kiko> OTOH we don't have a place to peg this sort of common code right now
<kiko> in our projects I solve that by providing a components/ package that has interface+domain glue that all applications can use
<kiko> so there's a components/person/ that actually provides multiple views of person that any app can choose to use at any time
<kiko> I figure we should have something like portlets/ at least
<kiko> so that soyuz knows exactly where to look for portlets that display bug data, for instance
<kiko> I wonder
<kiko> does the code in your function actually depend on anything UI-related?
<kiko> (if it's not big, perhaps privmsg it to me?)
<sabdfl> kiko: it needs a form and an owner
<sabdfl> so i just pass both as arguments
<sabdfl> the view object calls newBugTracker(form, owner)
<sabdfl> i could have done newBugTracker(request) which I guess would give you enough to work it all out in the function
<kiko> I guess it's still pretty tied to UI code, though, if we're dealing with requests and forms
<sabdfl> yes, it is, which is why i put it in browser
<sabdfl> i guess we could have a canonical.launchpad.browser/
<sabdfl> which has a bunch of View's in it which are generally useful
<sabdfl> and then the REAL app stuff could be in canonical.rosetta etc
<sabdfl> but let's see how it goes
<sabdfl> unless you see a pressing need to reorg that too :-)
<kiko> I reckon we can wait till people think it's safe to go back to their little directories
<stub> The cross imports between canonical.doap.browser and canonical.malone.browser is leading towards ugly cross import problems. The component architecture should make this unnecessary.
<kiko> and then hit them with a 10am-13pm UTC surprise
<kiko> stub, do you have a good solution for storing view-specific code that is common between apps?
<stub> I'd have to see what doap.py is currently importing from malone and why... is that committed?
<sabdfl> stub: should be now
<sabdfl> morning
* stub waits for its mirror to finish
<stub> In this case I guess to want to register the common functionality as a Utility
<stub> (assuming it is just a function in malone/browser.py you need to share)
<sabdfl> how do I do a many to many join in sqlobject?
<sabdfl> in other words I want to return Project.bugtrackers 
<sabdfl> where bugtrackers is the set of BugSystem obejcts as joined through the ProjectBugSystem table?
<sabdfl> stub: yes it's just a function
<sabdfl> stub: any idea on the ManyToMany join questioN?
<stub> Yer - I'm just looking it up. Haven't used it myself though.
<lifeless> lucille ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: archive management stuff for james
<stub> http://www.sqlobject.org/docs/SQLObject.html#relatedjoin-many-to-many
<stub> Unfortunately I don't think you can use RelatedJoin until the SQLObject update has been done
<sabdfl> stub: thanks
<sabdfl> hmm... is the sqlobject NOT done?
<sabdfl> lifeless: ?^?
<lifeless> hmm ?
<stub> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2020
<lifeless> ah, crossed wires.
<lifeless> I was waiting for a definative list of which local patches we wanted preserved.
<lifeless> the code import itself is done and in rocketfuel since the 28th.
<lifeless> SteveA: does sqlobject 0.6 have your feature to error on duplicate sqlobject class names ?
<stub> lifeless: No - we need to reapply that patch. BradB only put it in upstream a few days ago I think.
<lifeless> ok sqlobject--test--0.6 now has all our local changes
<sabdfl> AttributeError: 'SORelatedJoin' object has no attribute 'otherClass'
<sabdfl> anybody seen that before?
<lifeless> do we have the update-database without-losing-contents script yet ?
<dilys> Bug 2020 resolved: Update our SQLObject snapshot to 0.6 release
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2020
<sabdfl> stub: how hard is table renaming?
<stub> alter table foo rename to bar;
<stub> trivial
<stub> Fallout on the Python level is more what you would worry about, and grep will normally see to that.
<sabdfl> stub: ok, please do the following,I'll clean up and commit working code:
<sabdfl> bugsystem -> bugtracker
<lifeless> should there be a launchpad_unittest target in database/schema ?
<sabdfl> projectbugsystem -> projectbugtracker
<sabdfl> are fieldnames as easy?
<stub> ALTER TABLE SourcepackageBugAssignment ADD FOREIGN KEY (binarypackage) REFENRECES BinarypackageName  <-- should this go in now too (patch is in my pending queue)
<lifeless> ok, trying to do this production update test, but the unit & functional tests are failing.
<sabdfl> stub: i think we want to change the name of the field as well if we change it's target
<sabdfl> binarypackagename
<lifeless> is that expected ?
<sabdfl> otherwise it would be inconsistent
<stub> sabdfl: I agree - I was just trying to minimize changes since we have a deadline ;)
<sabdfl> let's get them in now
<sabdfl> while you're at it
<lifeless> eek.
<sabdfl> can we rename projectbugtracker.bugsystem to projectbugtracker.bugtracker
<lifeless> I can only confirm stuff isn't broken at the revision I'm merged to...
<sabdfl> stub: what's the sql to do the field renames?
<sabdfl> lifeless: none of these tables are stuff you depend on
<sabdfl> even indirectly
<stub> ALTER TABLE foo RENAME COLUMN bar TO baz;
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> then It'll be your problem :)
<lifeless> I'd like to have the unit & functional tests passing though.. is there any comment on the fact they are failing at all ?
<sabdfl> alter table projectbugtracker rename column bugsystem to bugtracker;
<sabdfl> this after the previous table renames
<kiko> lifeless, brad shot off some emails on the issues this week
<lifeless> kiko: so make test is expected to fail ? Ok then.
<kiko> err, rather, today.
<stub> sabdfl: Just testing the patch now before I commit that with the other pending changes
<kiko> yes, it currently fails, though people are expected to fix that ASAP as we want to turn tests back on.
<kiko> (in PQM, lifeless)
<stub> justdave: I suspect this will definitely break check-watches.py
<lifeless> kiko: yes, I was wondering about that :)
<kiko> andrew was a bit unhappy about it
<justdave> stub: yes it will, but I was expecting that :)
<lifeless> sabdfl: ok, the first thing that brakes is /soyuz/projects/view-a-project
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless> AttributeError: 'Product' object has no attribute '_poTemplatesJoin'
<sabdfl> lifeless: there's a much newer and better doap framework
<lifeless> and equally
<lifeless> doap/projects/iso-codes
<lifeless> with the same error
<lifeless> that works for for the project aaa.
<lifeless> garh.
<stub> database patches are with pqm
<lifeless> ok, importantly, the do-not-use-info-imports project fails
<lifeless> and thats the one I need access to.
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless> AttributeError: 'Product' object has no attribute '_poTemplatesJoin'
<lifeless> ditto for the 'Launchpad mirroring project'
<sabdfl> stub:
<sabdfl> alter table bugtracker rename column bugsystemtype to bugtrackertype;
<sabdfl> stub: ok?
<sabdfl> lifeless: it most certainly does... where are you importing Project from?
* stub missed the bugsystem -> bugtracker rename.
<stub> IRC is probably not the best medium for this :-)
<sabdfl> stub: also need a unique name on bugtracker
<sabdfl> also, need unique (project, bugtracker) on projectbugtracker
<sabdfl> stub: i have working code for the post-rename platform
<sabdfl> hmm... for a loose definition of woring, given the state of our tests
<stub> unique(project,bugtracker) is already there.
<sabdfl> oops, true
<lifeless> sabdfl: what do you mean by 'importing Project' ?
<sabdfl> import canonical.launchpad.database is the way to do it
<sabdfl> is that where you are finding your Project object?
<lifeless> I've just : grabbed the latest code, run the schema makefile to update the database, run make run in the top
<sabdfl> lifeless: or just give me a url that is breaking
<lifeless> I then browsed to the new doap stuff
<sabdfl> ok
<lifeless> http://localhost:8085/++skin++Debug/doap/projects/launchpad-mirrors
<sabdfl> 'sworking fine here
<lifeless> garh.
<lifeless> ok, I'll nuke my database and retest. The concern though is - we can't do that to emperor.
<lifeless> (new sample data works fine under the same /doap/projects/
<lifeless> (its only existing sample data or production data it has trouble with)
<sabdfl> stub: 
<sabdfl> DatabaseException: ERROR:  relation "bugtracker_id_seq" does not exist  SELECT NEXTVAL('BugTracker_id_seq')
<sabdfl> does the rename automatically rename the seq tables?
<kiko> nope.
<kiko> it doesn't.
<sabdfl> nice
<stub> No it doesn't, and I don't think we want to (it involves creating a new sequence with the new name, setting its current value correctly, and resetting the default value on the tables primary key). 
<stub> oh...
<sabdfl> hmm... what about
<sabdfl> alter table bugsystem_id_seq rename to bugtracker_id_seq
<sabdfl> seems to work here
<sabdfl> kiko?
<lifeless> sabdfl: its a canonical.launchpad.dmark.Product product instance, but it has not _poTemplatesJoin attribute
<kiko> sabdfl, that's peculiar -- you're using alter table on a sequence?
<kiko> or do you mean alter sequence bugsystem_id_seq?
<lifeless> sabdfl: going to the gimp project, doesn't trigger the same code path.
<kiko> ack
<kiko> bizarre. pgsql has no alter sequence, you're right
<kiko> sabdfl, sounds correct then. you alter the table and then the sequences it should use.
<stub> kiko: I think they just overloaded the alter table command to deal with sequences, or it is possibly just a useful side effect
* stub has learnt something new
<sabdfl> lifeless: i'll commit to my latest revision, which works on the arch-mirrors project
<lifeless> sabdfl: thanks
<lifeless> I'm tracking it down, nearly there :)
<lifeless> oh, I know why
<lifeless> the same data has no products.
<lifeless> so the code int he template that fails is never triggered. you need products to trigger it.,
<lifeless> does your arch-mirrors project have any products ?
<lifeless> separate question, how do I give myself a usercode ?
<sabdfl> you guys seeing chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com?
<lifeless> yes, just fine
<lifeless> its idling.
<sabdfl> lifeless: i think that's fixed in a recent commit. sec//
<sabdfl> stub, lifeless: pqm mail on the wire
<stub> lifeless: Sample data has no products at the moment, as the inserts are failing because there are no people :-/
<sabdfl> lifeless: the page template still links to "+add-sourcesource"
<sabdfl> what is the correct url for me to test with locally?
<sabdfl> stub: where are all the people?
<lifeless> sabdfl: it used to be /soyuz/project/product/+add-sourcesource , then .../sourcesourcename
<stub> sabdfl: Being created *after* the projects are trying to be created :-/
<stub> Yes - I think somebody has stuck a load of inserts manually at the top of current.sql
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> does pg_dump do things in a fashion that avoids this?
<sabdfl> maybe we should create new-samledata.sql with a big warning at the top of the file:
<stub> Don't worry - I think it was me :-)
<sabdfl> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<sabdfl> ?
<stub> Must have sneezed at the wrong time and made vim do something nasty ;)
<lifeless> stub: so how do I add a person for me ?
* stub pulls the correct version from rocketfuel@
<stub> lifeless: There is a readme file that Mark wrote in database/sampledata
<stub> lifeless: But don't do it yet, as the new method of making sampledata will not merge well and I'm playing with it atm.
<sabdfl> stub: hmm.. merges could be fun
<lifeless> stub: the readme doesn't tell me
<lifeless> that talks about updating the sample data, not about bootstrapping a usercode with password when you don't have one in the first place.
<stub> Oh... ic. The script is in rosetta - look for createuser.py
<stub> You would use that to create your user (crypt your password and insert into the Person table basically), then do the stuff described in sampledata/README to make a snapshot of your database.
<sabdfl> lifeless: foo.bar@canonical.com
<sabdfl> password test
<lifeless> sabdfl: thanks.
<sabdfl> but.. your scripts want you, i guess
<lifeless> I'll need to do the createuser thing on emperor though...
<lifeless> nope, your tweaks don't fix it.
<lifeless> its the lack of products that stop you seeing it I think.
<lifeless> oh bah, and now a problem with _bugtrackers.
<sabdfl> lifeless: i think i've found the problem code
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> I'll go grab a late breakfast.
<lifeless> as I'm starving
<stub> patch going to pqm now
<sabdfl> lifeless: were you tracking the renaming at all?
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes, but at the email level, not hte code level - no time to do more
<sabdfl> ok, theres a lot to clean up
<sabdfl> i'm on it now, may as well pull an all nighter
<lifeless> get some sleep... sleep is important.
<sabdfl> no, i think i want to commit this so I can as you to replace the "duh" lines with something more... explanatory
<lifeless> sure thing.
<lifeless> that was all the last day @ london :[
<sabdfl> sure, time to clean it up though
<sabdfl> ill get everything renamed and in the right places
<sabdfl> and running
<lifeless> thank you
<lifeless> I'll go back to default-branch handling for now then
<sabdfl> lifeless: please don't use arch-tag in new files
<sabdfl> let's stick to tla add
<lifeless> sabdfl: why not ?
<lifeless> (arch tag is faster, able to carry data via patch | inclusion in svn etc, able to just be 'mv'ed)
<sabdfl> lifeless: when you copy the file, arch bitches
<lifeless> sabdfl: right, because you have the same id present, so you just update the tag, same as if you copy a file then run tla add.
<sabdfl> right now, half the files have them, half don't and i don't like it
<sabdfl> nor does the rest of the launchpad team
<lifeless> oh.
* lifeless shrugs
<lifeless> ok, for launchpad, I won't arch-tag files.
<sabdfl> lifeless: how do you specify an Interface for a method that takes **kwargs
<sabdfl> ?
<lifeless> erm, the usual I'd have said:
<lifeless> method(known, arguments, *args, **kwards)
<sabdfl> thankjs
<lifeless> did you know i'm up to 320 tests in cscvs ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: you're making baby jesus cry over here
<lifeless> sorry baby jesus
<lifeless> baby sqlite is making me cry now
<sabdfl> what do you use sqlite for ? cscvs?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> the temporary cache of CVS changesets
<sabdfl> i have had to really brutalise the classes you created for sync db insertion
<sabdfl> where are you using those classes, and are there tests?
<lifeless> what file where they int ?
<sabdfl> if it's enough just to get the data in the db, that's up and running now
<sabdfl> when?
<lifeless> if they came from canonical.arch.*, then I was using them in buildbot and in launchpad and there is good test coverage.
<lifeless> if they came from canonical.soyuz.*, then just stashing the data in the database is enough.
<lifeless> but there isn't great test coverage for the soyuz ones ( the functional test framework wasn't present when I was writing the bulk of that code)
<sabdfl> the latter, phew
<stub> sabdfl: When Malone sends an email to a Person, which email address does it use? I think we need a 'preferredemail'  column in the People table
<sabdfl> agreed, but what if there isn't a preferred email, o any email?
<lifeless> preferred contactdetails ?
<stub> It should be set automatically to the first confirmed address. If there  is no preferred email or no email we don't send them anything
<stub> (or better yet, refuse to let them be subscribed as a CC in the first place in that situation, although we still need to cope if they remove their email addresses later or they become invalid)
<stub> lifeless: I was thinking of just a foreign key referencing the emailaddress table
<stub> Or perhaps a preferred boolean column on the emailaddress table would be better...
<lifeless> I was thinking just tack an object against the Person... represent that in the db the easiest way.
<stub> It is tied to the emailaddress table though, where we store the status (new, confirmed, old).
<stub> Hmm... actually we *could* just use the existing status column. 
<sabdfl> i like the idea of doing nothing till we have a confirmed email for them
<sabdfl> at that point, they are a user
<sabdfl> till then, they are data
<sabdfl> what's the magic to get Table.select(name='foo')?
<sabdfl> stub?
<kiko> magic?
<kiko> Table just needs to inherit from SQLOS or whatever our base clase is :)
<sabdfl> kiko: can you give me an example using Product?
<sabdfl> I want the product with name='foo'
<kiko> sure
<sabdfl> >>> p.select(name='gnome')
<sabdfl> Traceback (most recent call last):
<sabdfl>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in ?
<sabdfl> TypeError: select() got an unexpected keyword argument 'name'
<sabdfl> >>>
<sabdfl> p = Project
<kiko> Project.select(Project.q.id == 23) 
<kiko> for instance
<kiko> there are examples in soyuz/sql.py I suspect
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> thanks
<kiko> I don't have a tree to peek at right now
<lifeless> sabdfl: usually though I think its best to abstract that.
<lifeless> it makes the code very dependent on the exact db structure.
<kiko> lifeless, abstracting by providing class methods like getProjectByID?
<lifeless> kiko: for example, yes.
<lifeless> actually, the DataMapper pattern from POEAA is a much better way, which I started implementing for Product Project and Sync in soyuz
<kiko> well, okay, but I tend to think that the domain code is helplessly intertwined with SQL and therefore tightly coupled to the db schema
<lifeless> but, any abstraction that decouples data representation and semantics is the key,
<kiko> in practice at least
<lifeless> kiko: thats the whole point of the abstractions, they prevent that.
<lifeless> Have you got a copy of POEAA ?
<kiko> Patterns of ... ?
<kiko> maybe I do
<lifeless> patterns of enterprise application architecture
<lifeless> fowler
<kiko> martin
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> the problem I see is that IRL unless the abstraction is really flexible you end up cheating here and there to get things to just go as you need them to.
<kiko> I'm okay with cheating though
<kiko> and if you accept that I'll agree that providing abstractions that are cheatable are much better than sprinkling column and table names around application code if possible.
<kiko> if your abstraction is just a dictionary mapping X to Y however.. ;-)
<sabdfl> kiko: how do i use tal to specify a url that's like /xxx/name/
<sabdfl> where xxx is fixed
<sabdfl> and name comes from tal
<sabdfl> like:
<kiko> hummm
<sabdfl> like: /srcpkg/5/
<sabdfl> if i use tal:attributes it replaces the whole href
<lifeless> kiko: sabdfl string('xxx') + context/name
<kiko> hmmmm, can I see the whole statment
<lifeless> I think you need python: or something in there too.
<lifeless> kiko: right, so what you do is you encapsulate the semantics of the domain<->persistence in the data mapper.
<sabdfl> <a tal:attributes="href string('sourcesource/') + source/name"
<lifeless> then when you need to cheat, you just extend the datamapper appropriately.
<lifeless> you can tie data mappers into your transaction framework, and that then takes care of lazy commits and so on.
<lifeless> it all hangs together /very/ nicely. I understand that APE is based on much of POEAA
<kiko> sabdfl, does that actually work?
<sabdfl> lifeless: the Mapper code is horrible to follow
<lifeless> the quick stuff I'd put together ?
<sabdfl> kiko: python: string('sdfsdf')+source.name
<sabdfl> works
<sabdfl> lifeless: yes
<kiko> I think data mappers tend to be kind of complex, given my experience with APE
<sabdfl> maybe a nice fancy framework but the codepaths are too horrendous for words
<lifeless> cause if thats what you mean, I won't disagree, I was simply aiming to keep the two things separate and build it out as appropriate.
<sabdfl> thanks for the fun evening ;-)
<kiko> heh
<lifeless> sabdfl: nyah, that wasn't a nice fancy framework :)
<sabdfl> what's wrong with this:
<sabdfl>         return SourceSource.select(SourceSource.q.name=="%s" % \                                     quote(sourcesourcename))[0] 
<lifeless> kiko: yes, data mappers are complex for trivial projects - but for something the size of launchpad... I think they are a simplification.
<lifeless> sabdfl: are you asking me whats wrong with it stylisically, or functionally ?
<kiko> it looks okay
<sabdfl> functionally, it's 6:30 am
<kiko> could be there are no SourceSource objects in the database and [0]  is breaking things
<lifeless> kiko: yeah, deliberate exception in that case.
<kiko> yes, but I need to see a traceback
<lifeless> sabdfl: is there a traceback from that ?
<sabdfl> list index out of range
<sabdfl> but the same code works in a console
<kiko> it just means that the [0]  is breaking things
<kiko> are you looking at the same database?
<lifeless> sabdfl: it means that there is not a matching source source for that sourcesourcename
<kiko> are you running into an sqlobject-caching-my-data thing?
<lifeless> I'd add a import pdb;pdb.set_trace() before the return, and poke a little after you trigger it 
<kiko> I suspect it's just a consistency of db view issue, but ...
<sabdfl> ok i'm in pdb
<sabdfl> how do i print out variables etc?
<lifeless> u
<lifeless> will take you up the stack
<lifeless> d 
<lifeless> will take you down the stack
<sabdfl> kiko: there are sourcesrouce rows
<lifeless> list will show you the code
<lifeless> <expression> will be evaluated in that context.
<lifeless> ie.
<lifeless> print quote(sourcesourcename)
<lifeless> or print self.foo.bar
<sabdfl> ok, sourcesourcename is coorect
<lifeless> is quote(sourcesourcename) correct ?
<lifeless> you can assign variables too:
<lifeless> temp=SourceSource.select(SourceSource.q.name=="%s" % quote(sourcesourcename))
<sabdfl> hmm... the unicode thing seems to be an issue
<lifeless> print temp
<sabdfl> (Pdb) quote(sourcesourcename)
<sabdfl> u"'ytyu'"
<lifeless> thats not good :)
<kiko> argh
<sabdfl> suggestions?
<kiko> what are you querying for?
<lifeless> has sourcesourcename already been quoted by chance ?
<lifeless> quote isn't idempotent.
<sabdfl> (Pdb) sourcesourcename
<sabdfl> u'ytyu'
<sabdfl> (Pdb)
<lifeless> yes, its already quoted. so you
<lifeless> youve added a quote call before this method was called.
<lifeless> either remove the quote here, and ensure all callers quote, or remove the quote up the call stack.
<lifeless> (I think. Its a theory)
<lifeless> what is str(sourcesourcename)
<sabdfl> (Pdb) str(sourcesourcename)
<sabdfl> 'ytyu'
<lifeless>  actually, that does look ok.
<lifeless> I was misreading before :[
<lifeless> I presuem that ytyu is your sample data?
<sabdfl> seems to work without the quoting
<sabdfl> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> heh, then yeah, nuke the quote call, maybe leaving a comment.
<kiko> it's odd that it's coming in quoted, though.
<lifeless> yay, sqlite beaten into shape
<sabdfl> lifeless: "har har"?
<lifeless> where?
<kiko> ouch
<kiko> 3am
<kiko> time to sleep or people will be unhappy tomorrow
<kiko> see you guys in 6h
* kiko bikes off home
<sabdfl> lifeless: what are branchfrom and archarchive in sourcesource? don't see them in the table at all
<lifeless> they should be in the table.
<lifeless> erm let me see.
<lifeless> what file are they in now ?
<lifeless> branchfrom is the element in Job that the cvs source branch is recorded in.
<lifeless> in the database that is cvsbranch.
<lifeless> archarchive appears to have been lost
<lifeless> but I'm stilldigging
<lifeless> actually, where are you seeing archarchive ? I need to check the context
<lifeless> bbs
<lifeless> sabdfl: where are you seeing archarchive ?
<SteveA> morning
<carlos> morning
<cprov> carlos: morning
<Kinnison> Morning
<daf> SteveA: did we work out what to do with the patch for SQLOS at https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2005 ?
<lifeless> my bet is sabdfl went to sleep :] 
<Kinnison> There's klingons off my starboard bow
<sabdfl> lifeless: it was a 40 minute power nap :-)
* Kinnison imagines tesla towers at each corner of sabdfl's bed
<sabdfl> lifeless: archarchive is in the page template
<sabdfl> klingons in "shoot to kill" mode
<lifeless> on the sideboard bow jim
<stub> daf: spiv has commit rights to sqlos now I believe so he can push it upstream. lifeless will need to patch our local copy, or perhaps just make a snapshot after upstream is updated?
<sabdfl> lifeless: from the db, there is no place to store arch archive details, can i pull  that out of the page template?
<lifeless> sabdfl: there used to be.
<sabdfl> which field?
<lifeless> that field is where I put 'cvs@arch.ubuntu.com'
<sabdfl> for new classes, please only ever use the fieldnames in the db in the db access class
* Kinnison doubts klingons have any other setting
<sabdfl>  newarchive             | text                        |
<sabdfl>  newbranchcategory      | text                        |
<sabdfl>  newbranchbranch        | text                        |
<sabdfl>  newbranchversion       | text                        |
<sabdfl> are those the ones?
<lifeless> I'm just checking
<sabdfl> the page templates use names that are completely different from the db, in a very opaque way
<sabdfl> i'm just going to remap them straight to the obvious names
<lifeless> yes, newarchive.
<lifeless> as long as you update the infoImporter logic, I'm happy.
<sabdfl> lifeless: no, sorry, up to you to make that stuff work
<lifeless> then please don't remap it, as I won't know whats canges and it'll triple the time to to it.
<sabdfl> i've basically spent all ight rewriting these core classes to follow thelaunchpad conventions
<sabdfl> lifeless: too late, it was broken, obtuse and not maintainable
<lifeless> sabdfl: I've no problem with it changing, but if you change foo->bar, then heop that I can figure that bar was foo - thats difficult. I'd much rather you either tell me 'change foo to bar', or change foo to bar throughout all at once.
<lifeless> s/heop/hope/
<sabdfl> lifeless: all i am doing is reverting to the name used in the database
<lifeless> as for the conventions being different, the Job datatype in importd predates all of launchpad, which is what I needed to get the data in - I'm sorry if I caused confusion
<sabdfl> the previous code had objectname._instancevar which was different to table.field and also different to the form context/value
<sabdfl> it's not the access pattern, it's the naming that's totally inconsistent
<lifeless> sabdfl: ah that was a different thing, that was my rough mapper where the domain object wasn't a sqlobject.
<sabdfl> i'm feeling a little grumpy about it
* lifeless can tell
<lifeless> ok, what do I need to do from here ?
<sabdfl> so, when i'm done, you will be able to:
<sabdfl>  * create a new SourceSource
<sabdfl>  * edit a sourcesource
<sabdfl> and your code will be able to access db fields through Object.fieldname
<sabdfl> very straightforward
<sabdfl> lifeless: is sourcesource.branch the db table of the branch we created into which we sync this upstream?
<sabdfl> lifeless: what is the "hosted" field?
<lifeless> the hosted field is used to record things like 'sourceforge', 'savannah'
<lifeless> where we can add logic to infer cvs tarball locations and the like
<lifeless> branch is a foreign key into the branch table IIRC.
<sabdfl> tnx
<lifeless> but we can't populate branch until the sync has completed.
<lifeless> (chicken and egg problem).
<lifeless> so the actual sync engine ignores it.
<lifeless> dinner time.
<sabdfl> lifeless: the page template refers to archsourcename and archsourceurl
<sabdfl> what are they in the db?
<lifeless> I thought they were the same in the db.
<lifeless> they are for full archive mirroring - thats the archive name, and the url we can find it at.
<sabdfl> they are not in the db at all
<sabdfl> please verify
<sabdfl> lifeless: ^
<lifeless> looking
<lifeless> sabdfl: ok, they were specced but not-yet-implemented.
<lifeless> you can ignore them safely.
<sabdfl> ok, they will disappear from the template
<lifeless> I have to test some code here before generating the sql patch for stub
<lifeless> sabdfl: can you <!-- --> comment them out? 
<sabdfl> sure
<lifeless> thanks
<sabdfl> with a real comment?
<lifeless> FIXME lifeless get off your arse --> will do
<lifeless> I had limi put the form layout on the template is all, I don't want to have to recreate it later.
<lifeless> equally you could just delete the tal: bits.
<sabdfl> stub: why did launchpad-2-00-0.sql get modified today?
<sabdfl> surely the renamings coming in as alter table snippets?
<stub> If I create new tables, I need to add drop table commands in there (or I guess I could have a pre-launchpad-2-00-0-drop.sql script or something instead)
* stub remembers he didn't turn the checksum back on
<sabdfl> stub: ah, thanks
<sabdfl> phew :-)
<sabdfl> stub: is it possible to check the schema revision of the db, and refuse to run if the db is not in sync with the code?
<lifeless> ok really off to get myself dinner now.
<sabdfl> like, have a place where we store a revision for the db
<stub> Yes, quite possible. It just hasn't been implemented
<sabdfl> each alter table scriptlet would also update that
<lifeless> that was our plan...
<dilys> New bug 2080 for Launchpad/Database: SQLObject iterators disobey the iteration protocol
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2080
<lifeless> sabdfl: the table scriptlets shouldn't do that: the makefile that runs them should
<sabdfl> then the code checks at startup if the db revision is correct
<stub> We would need to move to something more intelligent than a makefile I suspect, but that is no hardship.
<sabdfl> ok
<stub> sabdfl: We actually already have a similar check to what you are after - launchpad refuses to run if the database encoding is not set correctly.
<limi> hello
<limi> :)
<stub> Morning
<debonzi> limi, hi :)
<daf> limi: found your adapter? :)
<limi> yes :)
<limi> must have been tired this morning
<limi> it's usually second nature when I pack the laptop :)
<daf> I did silly things this morning
<daf> I left my mobile in the hotel room
<daf> I went back for it, found it and then left the key in the room on the way back down
<limi> and; of course - the tram was stuck behind a bus with engine problems, so I had to walk half the distance and do the subway instead :P
<limi> hehe
<limi> maybe it's contagious
<daf> you'll like this hotel
<daf> it has duvets
<elmo_> and tiles
<Kinnison> And wireless (just not in daf's room)
<daf> :)
<daf> well, it seemed to work if you stayed within that 10cm area
* Kinnison nods
<limi> duvets! ;)
<cprov> daf: aha, just don't move and it'll work (nice kind of wireless mobility) <wink> , anyway you have a cable :P
<daf> cprov: yeah, I resorted to the cable :)
<daf> far less flaky
<elmo_> the wireless is useless even in 109 fwiw
<Kinnison> It's fine in 519
<cprov> better than the old Canonical Hotel (Claverly?!?) , no NET  
<sabdfl> lifeless: we need the new code running in production before you crash tonight, ok?
<stub> sabdfl: Will that require a database upgrade?
<sabdfl> stub: yes, to the current state
<sabdfl> :w
<lifeless> sabdfl: ok, tell me when you've committed to I can test in staging.
<sabdfl> ok
<dilys> New bug 2081 for Launchpad/Rosetta: add option to translation page to show untranslated messages only
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2081
<limi> is https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/ down for everyone else too?
<Kinnison> limi: https://wiki.canonical.com/ ?
<limi> ok, just tried to follow the link Jane posted
<limi> on the warthogs list
<elmo_> https://www.warthogs.hbd.com/ works for me
<limi> I get "unknown host" here
<limi> oh well
<limi> I'll use the canonical one, that works
<stub> elmo_: /etc/postgresql/postgrsql.conf and /etc/postgresql/pg_hba.conf are no longer writable by user postgresql
<stub> (on emperor)
<elmo_> hmm,t he upgrade chown'ed them but not chgrp
<elmo_> stub: fixed
<stub> Ta.
<limi> there's no way RSS can support authentication, right?
* limi ponders bug tracker UI ideas
<elmo_> stub: are all thos idle clients normal/expected?
<stub> limi: You could encode the username in the URL (ala amazon session ids)
<limi> stub: yes, that's an option
<limi> thinking about having personalized RSS feeds for bugs
<stub> elmo_: we should be getting 4 for each launchpad. I don't know how many importds are running but each of them probably has a connection.
<limi> anyway, planet.ubuntu skinning time ;)
<limi> stub: tell me when you have some time, and I'll explain the grouping stuff I need for the Malone UI
<dilys> Bug 2080 resolved: SQLObject iterators disobey the iteration protocol
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2080
<stub> limi: Yo
<limi> stub: yo - just going out for lunch, are you here for a while more?
<stub> I think there is an upgrade going on later, so I guess so ;)
<limi> ok ;)
<limi> see you in a bit
<dilys> New bug 2082 for Launchpad/Launchpad: SQLObjectVocabularyBase needs a doctest
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2082
<dilys> New bug 2083 for Launchpad/Rosetta: Do the split of .pot and .po records from POMsgSet to two different tables
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2083
<sabdfl> stub: just discussing a column rename with BradB
<sabdfl> bugwatch.bugsystem->bugwatch.bugtracker
<sabdfl> and saying i'd like the guys who changes it to commit the new alter table scriptlet in the same changeset as the code changes that depend on it
<sabdfl> ideally, you work up the scriptlet till you are happy with it, assign it a filename, then give it to them to commit
<sabdfl> if we were really being arch-ish you'd tag off them, add it, they'd merge your changeset, then merge it all up to rocketfuel, but i don't think that's workable
<stub> It isn't just a scriptlet - it is also sample data and possibly modifications to launchpad-2-0-0.sql
<sabdfl> sound good?
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> so what's the best way to coordinate?
<stub> if it is done like this, then there can only be one pending database change in the pipeline, as the database changes need to be done in sequence. So if I make the changes and hand it off, I can't go making other schema modifications until it has been committed.
<BradB> ok stub, what's the first thing we need to do then?
<stub> In some cases it works, but we really don't want to have schema changes branching off and then having to be merged back together again.
<stub> If we require code changes to be committed with the database schema modifications, then we need to use branches to coordinate. Someone who knows arch better will need work out the process as I've not got as far as playing with them.
<sabdfl> the timing thing is a problem even using branches
<stub> I don't think the existing model has caused problems, as most modifications are generally fairly small and only affected the code the requester was working on at the time.
<sabdfl> alright, however you go about it, let's try to get the db changes merged at the same time as the code changes
<sabdfl> maybe the filename allocation is left till the last minute
<BradB> stub: in this case, there's no sampledata to add, at least.
<BradB> i should be able to get the file changes from you (maybe a patch to launchpad-2-0-0.sql and a patch-whatever.sql file) in one go, merge them into my working dir, fix the app code as needed to suit, commit locally, then merge it into rocketfuel.
<stub> BradB: Unless you are adding a nullable column or a constraint that already passes, the sampledata changes
<lifeless> stub: the race window is quite small, and atomic.
<BradB> stub: we're renaming a column
<BradB> nothing changes semantically.
<lifeless> the person creating the patch should do so, then immediately submit a merge.
<lifeless> if two people try to do this, the second persons merge will fail.
<BradB> stub: for as long as this isn't renamed, we can't access the malone app to continue working towards the friday deadline. :)
<lifeless> when it does, they should rename their patch up to the next one, and then submit a merge.
<stub> lifeless: A merge to what though? There is a qa process involved in getting the patches right (documented in schema/README)
<lifeless> stub: can that be test-suited ?
<stub> lifeless: no
<lifeless> then whoever signs off needs to be the person submitting the merge.
<stub> Yup. So the work is done in a branch and I or acting DBA finalizes by telling PQM to merge from the branch?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> that would do it.
<stub> As long as people inform launchpad@ about database schema changes they are considering - schema changes affect everyone
<dilys> Bug 2065 resolved: Review Rosetta code so the "inlastrevision" and "active" fields are correctly used
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2065
<stub> So I would 'tla tag --setup whoever@canonical.com/launchpad--gratuitouschanges--666 $myarchive/launchpad--schemamods--64', vet, then 'arch-submit-merge "blahblahblah"' ?
<lifeless> stub: have a look at arch-submit-merge...
<lifeless> you can just submit the merge request directly straight from there branch
<stub> I'm worried that we are working out processes like this - database schema changes should be becoming less frequent and more minor, not the other way around.
<lifeless> back in an hour, need a break before brain explodes.
<BradB> stub: I'll write an email to the mailing list noting this rename.
<BradB> stub: Actually, yeah, you're best to wait to see this email as there are a couple other renamings needing related to this.
<BradB> s/needing/needed/
<stub> Yup. I try to batch the patches when this doesn't affect peoples work.
<stub> Is this stuff being rolled out tonight?
<BradB> Well, the DB changes should happen ASAP (after the email is sent) unless sabdfl has some reason to not want that.
<sabdfl> stub: yes, let's get this all in
<sabdfl> stub: apologies, table renaming turned into a bigger deal than i thought
<stub> sabdfl: Mmm... not a good idea to do that sort of thing before deadlines unless things won't work.
<sabdfl> good point
<sabdfl> bugtrackers have not been touched by any code till i started fwork on them
<sabdfl> that's when i realised we needed the renaming
* BradB is all for following the refactor-*after*-releasing development philosophy ;)
* stub runs around the channel yelling i-told-you-so
<carlos> lunch time
<carlos> later
<daf> is PQM wedged again?
<daf> I sent a merge request an hour or two ago and haven't heard about it yet
<limi> sabdfl: is Planet supposed to be under Community, or its own tab on the ubuntu site?
<sabdfl> limi: which do you think is better?
<limi> depends on how prominent you want Planet to be :)
<BradB> stub: Renaming email sent to LP ML.
<limi> it may make sense as a separate tab right now
<limi> since there aren't a lot of them yet
<sabdfl> let's start it on its own tab, then move it into community
<limi> ok
<limi> and the tab should simply be "Planet"?
<limi> is that a well enough known concept?
<spiv> It will be ;)
<spiv> daf: PQM is idle atm, I don't if that's because someone unwedged it ;)
<daf> grumble
<stub> BradB: That change seem benign on the rest of launchpad - I don't see a problem with me committing it now
<BradB> Go for it, dude.
<BradB> If you merge it now, I can have it star-merged here within 2 hours.</tla_hate>
<stub> You got a patch done already for the stuff you have found? 
<BradB> No, I thought you were giving me that. ;)
<BradB> Okay: what's the first step here?
<stub> No - I'll do it. Just didn't want to waste your work if you had already done it or started ;)
<BradB> I'll leave it to you.
<daf> /home/daf/src/canonical/dists/launchpad/lib/sqlobject/main.py:231: UserWarning: I tried to set the property "labels", but it was already set, as a method.  Methods have significantly different semantics than properties, and this may be a sign of a bug in your code.
<daf> spiv: is this a known problem?
<SteveA> is there a method called labels ?
<daf> the class in question is canonical.launchpad.dlalo.Schema
<daf> sorry
<daf> two classes
<limi> ddaf
<limi> :)
<limi> is that llike llimi?
<daf> canonical.launchpad.dlalo.Schema and canonical.launchpad.dlalo.Label
<daf> is a llimi like a llama?
<limi> llikely
<daf> bbaa
* limi battles Stupid Templating System #4
<daf> ? :)
<limi> fun to design when you can't see how it turns out until you hand it back ;)
<limi> the Planet templates
<limi>         <TMPL_LOOP Channels>
<limi> etc
<limi> ;)
<daf> nice! :)
<limi> almost as nice as DTML
<limi> it's scarily similar, in fact
<spiv> daf: That error suggests someone has defined both _get_labels and labels.
<daf> maybe... it IS DTML? :)
* spiv looks to see if that's really the case.
<daf> spiv: I can't see anything obviously wrong
<daf> it's complaining about Schema.labels and Label.persons
<spiv> Hmm.
<lifeless> sabdfl: so when can I start testing again ?
<lifeless> cause its getting late here
<sabdfl> lifeless just got it "working" again
<lifeless> ok. 
<lifeless> let me know when.
<daf> spiv: I can't tell why it's trying to set those attributes
<spiv> daf: Oh, right.  I think it's because joins (the MultipleJoin & RelatedJoin) auto-generate those names.
<spiv> Or rather, try to :)
<stub> daf: label is a foreign key
<spiv> SQLObject actually does something sane for once and warns about the problem ;)
<daf> stub: "labels"
<sabdfl> lifeless: just going to test, then sendpqm message
<daf> spiv: right, I thought it might be related to the joins
<stub> BradB: That change is with PQM btw
<spiv> daf: I'm trying something...
<BradB> stub: Thanks.
<spiv> daf: I think it's actually choosing the wrong name due to a bug in SQLObject, but we can explicitly set the right one.
<spiv> Ok, setting joinMethodName='_labelsJoin' fixes the warning.
<spiv> But the docs say that's what should happen anyway...
<daf> cunning
* spiv checks the mailing list.
<spiv> Yeah, we're not the first to notice this.
<sabdfl> stub: picked up a problem after a full database recreation:
<sabdfl>   DatabaseException: ERROR:  relation "bugtracker_id_seq" does not exist  SELECT NEXTVAL('BugTracker_id_seq')
<sabdfl> lifeless: am continuing to test
<sabdfl> lifeless: if you want to start testing, pull from my archive on chinstrap
<lifeless> I'll wait till you're happy, knee deep in cscvs anyway
<sabdfl> lifeless: how iscscvs coming along?
<stub> sabdfl: I have no idea why you are seeing that - my tables still reference bugsystem_id_seq
<sabdfl> stub: seems bugsystem_pkey got left behind too
<sabdfl> i did a make in database/schema
<sabdfl> let me try again
<stub> sabdfl: Yes - I'm not changing the names of the constraints or sequences - there isn't any point at the moment.
<lifeless> sabdfl: the stuff I'm working on now removes the last non-trivial hurdle I'm aware of.
<lifeless> in short - very very well these days
<sabdfl> lifeless: can i hold you to it? <duck>
<lifeless> sabdfl: yes.
<sabdfl> cool!
<lifeless> I'm not saying there won't be more to do :). But that anything else won't require heart surgery.
<sabdfl> now we have nice web pages for the source addition, things will ramp up quickly
<sabdfl> very
<sabdfl> stub: i'm going to drop the database altogether and reate it completely from scratch
<lifeless> sabdfl: while you are working on that stuff, can you make it so that only I can certify for enablement? 
<stub> I'll do more testing - I want it to work when I roll out to prod :-/
<lifeless> (or a group, or whatever) - thats more stuff that just wasn't available back in london/oxford
<sabdfl> stub: how do i drop the db?
<stub> dropdb launchpad_test
<stub> (which will fail or hang until all connections to it are closed, so remember to shutdown launchpad)
<sabdfl> is there a special makefile command to create it again?
<sabdfl> must make gives zillion errors
<sabdfl> s/must/just/
<limi> sabdfl: http://planet.ubuntulinux.org updated - should I add a tab to the main web site?
<sabdfl> yes please alex
<sabdfl> and thank you
<limi> (there is a portlet fix pending, just sent it to elmo)
<limi> ok, updating...
<SteveA> limi: hello
<SteveA> can we talk about lurker?
<SteveA> (not your coworker)
<limi> we can :)
<limi> hehe
<limi> yes, it's a confusing name ;)
<SteveA> There is a .css file as part of lurker
<limi> yup
<limi> all of that is in ploneCustom.css now
<SteveA> did you include equivalents in the css files on ul.org ?
<SteveA> ok
<limi> so you don't need it
<SteveA> Look at this:
<SteveA> <tbody><tr><th align="left">Thread</th><th align="left">Author</th><th align="left">Date&nbsp;(<script type="text/javascript"><!--
<SteveA> timezone(1096652773);//--></script>+300<noscript>UTC</noscript>)</th></tr><tr style="" onclick="self.location='http://lists.ubuntu.com/lists/message/20041001.174613.a85e1b64.en.html';" onmouseover="rollIn(this);" onmouseout="rollOut(this);" class="row2"><td nowrap="nowrap"><a name="20041001.174613.a85e1b64"></a><a href="../message/20041001.174613.a85e1b64.en.html"><img src="../imgs/j.png" title="Eric Deleforterie at 2004-10-01 
<SteveA> 20:46" onmouseover="titledate(this,1096652773);" alt="M"></a></td><td nowrap="nowrap">Eric Deleforterie</td><td nowrap="nowrap"><script type="text/javascript"><!--
<SteveA> textdate(1096652773);//--></script>2004-10-01&nbsp;20:46<noscript>2004-10-01 17:46</noscript></td></tr>
<SteveA> <tr style="" onclick="self.location='http://lists.ubuntu.com/lists/message/20041001.202531.7f12cfc5.en.html';" onmouseover="rollIn(this);" onmouseout="rollOut(this);" class="row1"><td nowrap="nowrap"><a name="20041001.202531.7f12cfc5"></a><a href="../message/20041001.202531.7f12cfc5.en.html"><img src="../imgs/g.png" title="etienne zannelli at 2004-10-01 23:25" onmouseover="titledate(this,1096662331);" alt="M"></a></td><td nowra
<SteveA> p="nowrap">etienne zannelli</td><td nowrap="nowrap"><script type="text/javascript"><!--
<limi> eeek
<SteveA> textdate(1096662331);//--></script>2004-10-01&nbsp;23:25<noscript>2004-10-01 20:25</noscript></td></tr>
<SteveA> <tr style="" onclick="self.location='http://lists.ubuntu.com/lists/message/20041002.075458.5b8197e2.en.html';" onmouseover="rollIn(this);" onmouseout="rollOut(this);" class="row2"><td nowrap="nowrap"><a name="20041002.075458.5b8197e2"></a><img alt="|" src="../imgs/b.png"><a href="../message/20041002.075458.5b8197e2.en.html"><img src="../imgs/i.png" title="Eric Deleforterie at 2004-10-02 10:54" onmouseover="titledate(this,109670
<SteveA> 3698);" alt="M"></a></td><td nowrap="nowrap">Eric Deleforterie</td><td nowrap="nowrap"><script type="text/javascript"><!--
<SteveA> textdate(1096703698);//--></script>2004-
<SteveA> oops
<limi> http://paste.plone.org, please ;)
<SteveA> sorry
<SteveA> wrong paste buffer
<SteveA> a img.selected { background-color:#77F }
<SteveA> a:visited img { background-color:#BBB }
<SteveA> a:visited img.selected { background-color:#77F }
<SteveA> a img:hover { background-color:#55F }
<SteveA> 
<stub> sabdfl: just run 'make' as normal - the errors are it trying to drop or alter tables that don't exist.
<SteveA>  /* The following are used to induce highlighting effects on thread message icons */
<SteveA> that's it
<SteveA> 5 lines
<SteveA> starting with that comment
<SteveA>  #55F is the blue that is an envelope background
<limi> I should include them?
<limi> aha
<limi> couldn't find it the last time I looked
<limi> thanks
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> also:
<SteveA> http://lists.ubuntu.com/lists/thread/20041002.075655.e3b28dc7.en.html
<SteveA> I have changed the roll-over of the list of threads to an orangey colour
* limi looks at the shiny new Planet tab on ubuntulinux.org :)
<SteveA> there's an odd effect on the last row of the table
<limi> you mean the border?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> I guess so
<SteveA> random orange lines
<limi> SteveA: btw, if you could add in the Planet tab in Lurker, that would save me a round-trip :)
<limi> just add:
<limi>         <li id="portaltab-support" class="plain">
<limi>             <a href="http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/"
<limi>                accesskey="t">Planet</a>
<limi>         </li>
<limi> after the existing tabs (Ubuntu, Community, Support)
<sabdfl> stub: even after a complete database drop and recreate, i still see this:
<sabdfl>   DatabaseException: ERROR:  relation "bugtracker_id_seq" does not exist  SELECT NEXTVAL('BugTracker_id_seq')
<stub> Where do you see the error? When the sample data is loading or from launchpad?
<sabdfl> no, when queries start to hit the db
<stub> When I do '\d BugTracker' inside psql, I can see the primary key is referencing bugsystem_id_seq and nothing else should even know that sequence exists.
<sabdfl> alter table projectbugsystem_id_seq rename to projectbugtracker_id_seq;
<sabdfl> alter table bugsystem_id_seq rename to bugtracker_id_seq;
<sabdfl> these fix the problem
<BradB> stub: These were the autocomplete renames I suggested. :) (At least some of them)
<stub> It doesn't fix my database, as the DEFAULT value of the tables still point to the old sequence (which no longer exists!)
<stub> Is there python code that is referencing the _seq sequence directly, rather than telling the database to use DEFAULT?
<SteveA> limi: I added the tab
<sabdfl> not afaik
<limi> great, thanks
<limi> SteveA: fixing the border now
<SteveA> ok
<sabdfl> stub: although sqlobject may be doing voodoo behind the scenes
<limi> SteveA: ..and adding the link styles
<SteveA> ok
<BradB> stub: pgconnection does a select nextval on the sequence name.
<sabdfl> so, my mistake for going ahead with the rename, but we need to finish it now
<SteveA> I shall now re-enable cacheing the lurker pages
<stub> sabdfl: Urgh..... sqlobject might be the culprit, assuming the sequence name!
<SteveA> seeing as I've finished messing with the source
<sabdfl> SteveA: does limi know about the way we are including style / header / footer?
<SteveA> no, but I'll tell him
<sabdfl> stub: looks like it
<SteveA> limi: do you have a login on rince?
<sabdfl> ok, we're not going to get this in sanely today
<limi> SteveA: maybe? :)
<stub> Means I'm going to have to go futzing around with primary keys :-(
<sabdfl> stub, lifeless, get some rest, we'll move to production tomorrow
<sabdfl> stub: we may as well learn now when it's cheap :-)
<SteveA> there are three xsl files: ubuntuheader.xsl, ubuntufooter.xsl and ubuntustyles.xsl.  These are included at appropriate points in the templates.
<BradB> stub: Oh, and yeah, said select nextval uses a seq name that is derived from the table name.
<SteveA> There is some xsl crap at the start and end of the files.  The files must be well-formed xml.
<SteveA> I also had to change &entities; to &#numbers;
<BradB> So let's just rename them sanely.
<sabdfl> limi i'll mail these to you now
<limi> sabdfl: ok
<stub> BradB: Oh... I see why it is doing it to, as SQLObject would need to know the ID it just inserted :-(
<limi> is Mako's Shipit code in Arch?
<stub> Should be a minor change anyway - I'm just being a drama queen :-)
<sabdfl> limi: on the wire now
<limi> aha
<daf> lifeless: either my merge to PQM is taking a really long time or I'm only imagining that I submitted a merge -- can you tell me which it is?
<sabdfl> stub: that's what i'd preferyou to me
<limi> thought you meant the Lurker templates
<sabdfl> sorry
<limi> :)
<sabdfl> that's what i'd prefer you to be
<lifeless> daf: you have an overactive imagination
<limi> (we knew that)
<limi> :] 
<limi> stub: time to do some Malone discussions/changes?
* daf submits a non-imaginary merge
<stub> I want to quickly do the sequence rename patch first. Then I'll see how tired I am - its midnight here ;)
<limi> ok :)
<limi> sabdfl: what was the Lurker files for? are any changes needed in the templates?
<limi> s/was/were/
<lulu> limi:Steve and I have been working on it. I have just sent you an email with 3 changes to the CSS. Thanks.
<limi> sabdfl: added an introductory paragraph to Planet, tell me if you want it changed - just felt the need to explain what Planet Ubuntu was about :)
<limi> lulu: that still doesn't explain what I'm supposed to do with the templates :)
<lulu> limi: thanks for the intro para. We have some content pending on the website, waiting for Jeff's review to explain what Planet is all about and how a member can get their blog listed there.He hasn't had a chance to review it yet. I had hoped he would before it went live.
<lulu> limi:templates...mmm dunno :o)
<stub> sabdfl, BradB: next patch with PQM
<stub> limi: Yo
<limi> yo yo
<limi> word up
<dilys> Bug 1976 resolved: get rid of fake_person() in Rosetta's browser.py
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1976
* stub puts his hands in the air like he don't care
<limi> so, Malone -
* limi gets his templates
<spiv> daf: Btw, there's a fix for the joinMethodName issue in SQLObject SVN already, and even better, it doesn't work ;)
* limi gets his templates on
<limi> (sorry, out of character there for a moment)
<dilys> New bug 2084 for Launchpad/Database: SQLObject assumes primary key sequence naming
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2084
<carlos> spiv: the "JoinMethidName issue" is the wargning we are getting now since the SQLObject update?
<carlos>  /s/wargning/warning/
<spiv> carlos: Yep.
<lifeless> sabdfl: how are you going ?
<lifeless> 12:30..
<stub> lifeless: He told you to go to bed before :-)
<carlos> funny
<spiv> carlos: It's probably causing actual breakage in addition to warnings.. .I should test that theory.
<limi> stub: ok, I need a way to list the links (external references) grouped instead of having the type inline - for example, I want to list the CVE reference first, and then the other external links
<carlos> spiv: I can test it, it's in code I wrote
<stub> limi: Do you care which comes first?
<lifeless> stub: did he ?
<limi> stub: and I would need the same for the people - I would like to group the CC/Watch people by what type of subscription they have
<limi> stub: CVE first, preferrably
<stub> (23:57:01) Mark Shuttleworth: stub, lifeless, get some rest, we'll move to production tomorrow
<lifeless> ph cool
<lifeless> silly irssi didn't highlite.
<limi> stub: it's more that I want a method that is something like getCVEs(), getCCed() etc
<lifeless> no need to tell me twice.
<stub> limi: Are you sure about people? I would have thought surname would be best as that is how people would use the table (?)
* lifeless yawns.. 
<lifeless> night all
<carlos> lifeless: night
<stub> Get yer beauty sleep
* stub is not so desperate for it so can help limi for a bit :)
<limi> stub: well, I'm not sure what should be visible - I was thinking that you could only modify the link that was you, and that would be on top - and then the rest would be listed according to type?
<limi> stub: you have enough beauty to survive another hour? ;)
<stub> I've got beauty leaking out my arse
<limi> very useful for those late-night sessions
<carlos> daf: I'm thinking on prepare a patch for #2083 so we change it as soon as possible so we have more time to test all changes that it implies (perhaps using a branch until all code is working with the new layout)
<stub> limi - it will be prettier than getCVE - you will just be able to do tal:repeat="cvs bug/cves"
<stub> but that is no problem
<limi> great
<dilys> New bug 2085 for Launchpad/Malone: Groupings of  subscribers, external references etc.
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2085
<kiko> hey guys
<stub> limi: So you need a workaround right now? It can be done with a tal:define="cves python:[r for r in refs where r.bugreftype == 1] "
<limi> stub: I don't like workarounds, they tend to stay around forever ;)
<limi> I know it can be done, I just want it to be done right :)
* stub nods knowingly
<stub> Anything else or am I off to bed?
<stub> Morning kiki
<limi> people + refs is all I need
<limi> I believe
<kiko> kiki here kiki there
<limi> kikiwiki
<stub> ok - trivial, but it would conflict with Marks work so it will wait until tomorrow or so.
<limi> ok
<limi> I'll do the static template code for now, then
<kiko> how's the lunchpad team?
<kiko> debonzi, cprov: ping?
<debonzi> kiko, 
<daf> carlos: a branch sounds good to me
<carlos> daf: perfect
<cprov> kiko: pong
<daf> it's a pretty big change
<kiko> how's it going cprov
<cprov> kiko: fine, what about you ?
<kiko> cprov, lots of hard work :-/
<lulu> limi: how's the skinning of mailman going?
<cprov> kiko: nicole rocks a lot ! it grabs DOAP info from web :)
<kiko> w0ap
<kiko> neat
<cprov> kiko: really
<cprov> and also DOAP Pages are very nice now !
<carlos> spiv: yes, it's a problem
<limi> lulu: not started yet, doing Malone work
<carlos> spiv: the joins are not working now
<limi> lulu: will probably start Mailman tomorrow
<cprov> kiko: Kinnison and James are working on Lucile (uploader frontend) 
<kiko> cprov, that is so cool
<cprov> kiko: debonzi is working on ZODB at www.ubuntulinux.org :) !!!
<spiv> carlos: I thought so. :(
<kiko> hah
<spiv> carlos: There's a workaround (explicitly set joinMethodName), but I'll see if I can hunt down the bug.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> spiv: thanks
<limi> lulu: somebody should send me the Mailman templates, though
<limi> so I have them ready for tomorrow
<lulu> limi: just chatting to Mark on mailman...standby
<carlos> spiv: I get an interesting error with tests
<carlos> *****************************************************************
<carlos> Failure in example: sqlrepr(time(13, 45, 50), 'postgres')
<carlos> from line #30 of canonical.database.sqlbase.quote
<carlos> Expected: "'13:45:-1'"
<carlos> Got: "'13:45:50'"
<carlos> The test seems to be broken 
<stub> carlos: That is testing a bug in sqlobject - obviously they fixed it ;)
<carlos> :-)
<spiv> :)
<carlos> so, could I remove that test or just fix it?
<carlos> to detect a regression?
<stub> carlos: Have a look at the comments - it makes some of our code redundant if I remember correctly
<carlos> ok
<spiv> I can do that.
<spiv> It looks like we only need to keep the special case for datetime now, not date or time.
* stub doesn't remember getting an email from the sourceforge bugtracker about them fixing it though...
<carlos> spiv: ok
<spiv> stub: I haven't gotten *any* response to any of my sqlobject bug reports of SF :(
<lulu> limi:Please get shipit done today, or we will run out of time tomorrow with Mailman and other changes.
<lulu> limi: I'll get back to you on mailman templates....
<limi> lulu: that will mean less Malone work
<limi> please clear that with Mark in that case
<lulu> limi: 2 hrs a day, and 1 from yesterday. Web deadline Thurs eve.
<limi> lulu: I have already done 3 hours of skinning today
<lulu> limi:ok - well then there's lots to be done in 2 hrs tomorrow then. Thanks
<limi> uhm, you guys can't just set a static amount of hours and cram an arbitrary amount of work into that time
<limi> that's not how it works
<limi> ok, need to go home and make dinner for our visitors - will be back online later this evening
<ddaa> doh, pyarch/twisted really kills performance...
<sabdfl> stub: do you have a sql script for testing that does the table renaing?
<sabdfl> seems to work if I rename all the id_seq things as well as the tables
<ddaa> 32s without twisted process handling, 96s (and still a few failures) with it.
<stub> sabdfl: PQM tells me the patch is in
<sabdfl> stub:
<sabdfl> mark@slinky ~/projects/ubuntu/launchpad/database/schema $ make
<sabdfl> * Using launchpad-2-00-0 as baseline
<sabdfl> * Creating database "launchpad_test" with sample data.
<sabdfl> * This will hang if another process is accessing the database
<sabdfl> createdb -E UNICODE launchpad_test || echo launchpad_test already exists
<sabdfl> createdb: database creation failed: ERROR:  database "launchpad_test" already existslaunchpad_test already exists
<sabdfl> createlang -d launchpad_test plpgsql
<sabdfl> createlang: language installation failed: ERROR:  permission denied for language c
<sabdfl> make: *** [base]  Error 1
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> stub: what's the plpgsql for?
<stub> Hmm... have to work out how to make that work if the current user isn't a postgres superuser.
<stub> It isn't being used yet so you can just comment that line out
<sabdfl> stub: sudo -u postgres, ight?
<sabdfl> what's it for?
<stub> It will be used for some more advanced constraints
<stub> see name-constraints.sql.pending
<sabdfl> ok. have fun, dont break anything
<stub> Will you comment that out and commit or should I?
<stub> sabdfl: It won't break anything - just point out code that is already broken ;)
<stub> And stop the database being polluted
<Kinnison> stub: I have a couple of things I want adding to the soyuz schema. Should I describe them to you; or provide ALTER statements?
<stub> your choice, but it is best if you email them to the launchpad@ mailing list so everyone can see what is going on.
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> Which do you prefer though? "I'd like a column called foo in table bar" or "ALTER TABLE foo ADD COLUMN bar...." ?
<stub> alter tables are more explicit.
<Kinnison> Okay
<stub> Some comments is useful too, so I understand why things are changing and can make meaningful comments in the patches
* Kinnison nods
<stub> Kinnison: Is it urgent or can I leave it until tomorrow?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: it's a process, stub and i have final say over what goes it, so send ALTER TABLE's with rationale to the wiki / list
<sabdfl> stub: i'm sure you'll keep the db-level stuff sane
<dilys> Bug 2078 resolved: Product doesn't match IProduct
<dilys> https://bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=2078
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yeah; I know you two have final-say. I was just interested in which form of request would be preferred by stub
<Kinnison> stub: It's not currently blocking me; so non-urgent I guess
* stub wanders off to bed
<Kinnison> daf: Have you sent that merge to pqm?
<daf> Kinnison: yep
<Kinnison> daf: Cool. I've made a couple of my scripts slightly less bonkers if you give them duff args or run them outside a tree
<Kinnison> daf: I'm proposing to put in: pqm-chinstrap-merge tla-star-merge-here and tla-mirror-here
<daf> Kinnison: there are those of us who have hooks for mirror-on-commit
<Kinnison> daf: Yeah; I don't like that
<daf> I'm not asking you to :)
<daf> my point was that mirror-on-merge is redundant if you have mirror-on-commit
<Kinnison> oh right
* Kinnison is likely to work offline a reasonable amount
<Kinnison> tla-star-merge-here is my favourite
<Kinnison> it tree-lints and stops if that isn't clean; then it does a tla-undo if there are changes; then it merges; commits that; then redoes any undo it made
<daf> nice!
<Kinnison> means that you never get bradb-stylee "merge from RF, oh and foo" commits :-)
<daf> oops :)
* daf compulsively runs "tla changes" before and after doing anything :)
* Kinnison runs sa-learn to soak up some time
* Kinnison merges daf's changes
<daf> Kinnison: feel free to rearrange it to have daf/, dsilvers/
<daf> Kinnison: could you rename tla-revert to arch-revert for me, for consistency?
<Kinnison> sure
* Kinnison is almost ready to commit
<Kinnison> daf: submitted
<spiv> daf: Hmm, the arch-submit-merge script also exists in rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm...
<daf> spiv: yep
<SteveA> yes.  I want this script to be made specific to launchpad
<SteveA> I mean, why should I have to type pqm@chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com each time ?
* Kinnison hands SteveA pqm-chinstrap-merge
<Kinnison> well; I will as soon as pqm finishes
<spiv> What about a slightly more general solution along the lines of the {arch}/+upstream file, e.g. a {arch}/+pqm file.
<spiv> ?
<kiko> hey SteveA?
<daf> spiv: we were thinking of {arch}/+pqm-address :)
<spiv> daf: I'd lean towards +upstream-pqm myself ;)
<SteveA> heyheyhey
* BradB starts the process of landing a shiny new bug listing in Malone...it should be pqm'd in fewer than 45 minutes...
<BradB> I finally grokked today what spiv meant when he said that "we don't use the ZODB in Launchpad". At least, I think I grokked it.
<kiko> what was there to grok about that? it's zope X3, file-based :)
<BradB> I just never quite thought of building a Z3 app that entirely sidesteps the ZODB.
<BradB> It's like buying a car and then driving it like Fred Flintstone (i.e. taking out the engine and running it around.)
<kiko> maybe. I use the ZODB every day, all day
<kiko> I think it rocks
<kiko> others may differ..
<BradB> 15 minutes so far and my local commit has already started...argh.
<SteveA> I love the zodb
<daf> spiv: that would be good also
<carlos> daf: which is the best way to do the branch for the po/pot split? a tag of my own repository or another tag of rocketfuel?
<daf> um
<daf> of rocketfuel, I think
<carlos> ok
<BradB> 34 minutes, and i haven't even gotten to locally committing the star-merge. I'm really looking forward to an arch sprint happening. :)
<kiko> an arch crawl you mean
<BradB> 48 minutes and counting.
<kiko> seriously dude?
<BradB> seriously dude
<kiko> that's freaked out
<BradB> pqm request submitted baby!
<spiv> BradB: rock out :)
<spiv> BradB: I hear ubuntu takes only about half an hour to install... ;)
<BradB> heh
<carlos> daf: I have an initial proposal to change the database based on what we where talking for the po/pot split
<daf> great!
<carlos> daf: and it's sent to launchpad mailing list now
<daf> carlos: ok, I'm leaving for today
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf: good night
#launchpad 2005-10-17
<zyga> carlos: ping
<eirikn> salgado: isn't that nice.. :)
<salgado> not as a bounty :)
<zyga> carlos: just to be sure, when a .po file has wrong charset the correct thing to do is to fix the charset line and upload it via rosetta, right?
<carlos> zyga, pong
<carlos> zyga, yes
<zyga> carlos: strange
<zyga> carlos: the source package is kanatest
<carlos> zyga, what's wrong with it?
<zyga> carlos: it's got 100% translation for polish but is not on the status page
<carlos> zyga, and how do you know it's 100% translated?
<zyga> carlos: I just ran it
<zyga> carlos: it's got about 10 strings
<zyga> okay ... minor correction - one string is not translated
<zyga> its fuzzy
<zyga> it's
<carlos> zyga, I don't follow you... I thought it was related to status in Rosetta..
<zyga> carlos: it is - as usuall I cannot find it in rosetta at all
<carlos> zyga, did you tried writting the url by hand?
<zyga> trying now 
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/kanatest/+translations
<zyga> no published translations
<carlos> zyga, fixed, seems like it hadn't any change since hoary. It should appear soon
<zyga> carlos: thank you, I've contacted upstream, should be fixed in the next revision
<carlos> fixed, what? the missing translation?
<zyga> carlos: encoding 
<carlos> oh! ok
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix a bug when displaying the vote of the logged in user in a public poll (patch-2628: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<lifeless> where is the new file template ?
* xfelon is away: auto-away after 60m idle
<Kinnison> Hey dudes. Is there a reviewer about?
* cprov -> home, will work tomorrow 
<lifeless> yes
<Kinnison> night cprov
<lifeless> yes to Kinnison I mean
<lifeless> night cprov 
<Kinnison> lifeless: fancy a reasonably quick review?
<lifeless> after breakfast :) I'm in the middle of ddaas monster right now
<lifeless> and then food.
* Kinnison grins
<lifeless> and then, sure.
<Kinnison> Grab it from the bottom of stub's queue
<Kinnison> it has a db patch needing blessing y'see
<Kinnison> it's a very specific "just this changeset"
* Kinnison is trying to get his uploader stuff reviewed as he goes
<Kinnison> This changeset implements DistroComponentUploader and associated bits in the db classes, zcml etc
<Kinnison> (and yes, it includes tests -- wooyay)
* Kinnison decides however that it is bed time
<Diablo-D3> bed is overrated
<Diablo-D3> especially when there isnt a hot chick in it
<Diablo-D3> ..... I'm sad now =(
* Kinnison 's bed rarely has hot chicks
<Kinnison> sometimes has cute men though :-)
<lifeless> why are chicks hot and men cute ?
<lifeless> or are your men dead ?
<lifeless> i.e. 'stiffs' ?
<Kinnison> actually my man is quite hot
<Kinnison> but that's because he has screwwy internal temp regulation
<Diablo-D3> wait
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison is a girl?!
<lifeless> no, just gay.
<Kinnison> lifeless: oh yeah, when you do review my code, can you be sure to be pragmatic about it. I.E. if it will "do" then accept it, but let me know what to file as bugs for fixing later. I.E. I am in serious crunch and delaying me will upset me and I'll sic mark and elmo on you :-)
<Diablo-D3> I will have to say, you gay people are quite confusing sometimes.
* Kinnison does it best to confuse :-)
<Kinnison> erm, s/it/his/
<Kinnison> see, I'm damned tired
<Diablo-D3> I peg you as a guy, and then you say something about cute guys
<lifeless> Kinnison: I'll take that into consideration, but there are limits.
<Kinnison> lifeless: indeed. I don't want you to accept crap, that's for sure
* Kinnison is fairly sure this stuff is small enough that you won't hve problems with it anyway
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: so?
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: Would it be even worse if I talked about cute girls *AND* cute guys?
* Kinnison sniggers
<lifeless> Kinnison: thats Keybuk for you
<Kinnison> lifeless: ooh, keybuk, for me? ta
<lifeless> lol
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: that.... that.... that....
* Kinnison apologises to Diablo-D3 
<Diablo-D3> that....
* Diablo-D3 blinks
<Diablo-D3> rebooting in process x_x
* Kinnison enjoys playing with the poor defenseless straights.
<eirikn> Kinnison: heh, you and every other gay guy out there.
<eirikn> tough, the most a gay friend of mine have ever scared me is the time I crashed at his place because of a dev meeting and woke up with a tux lieing in bed with me.
<eirikn> that is playing with poor defensless bsd geeks
<lifeless> Kinnison: ok, ddaas monster reviews
<lifeless> *ed*
<lifeless> food time next
<Kinnison> eirikn: *snigger*
<Diablo-D3> lol
* Kinnison was told that if he wanted to get married, he'd have to inform the guests that "Dress code: tux" meant "tuxedo" and not "tux the penguin"
<Keybuk> it's true
<eirikn> haha
* Kinnison decided this was true when a friend of his said "oooh, I have a rubber penguin suit I've been dying to wear out in public"
<Kinnison> Keybuk: back on KST then? Or just in release-crunch?
<Keybuk> KST I think
* Kinnison nods
* Kinnison cries
<Keybuk> what you crying about?
* Kinnison wrote 13 pages of notes today about what he has yet to code up
<Kinnison> I've managed to tick off about four items so far tonight
<eirikn> oh well, off to bed.
<Kinnison> only twelve bajillion left
<eirikn> night all
<Kinnison> night eirikn 
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: hrm, wtf do you call a SWMBO in gayese? HWMBO doesnt have the same ring to it
<Keybuk> what's a SWMBO?
<Diablo-D3> Keybuk: she who must be obeyed
<Keybuk> same, "mom"
* Kinnison nods
<Diablo-D3> ahah
<Kinnison> or "mother dear"
<Keybuk> well, "mum" because we're English and we can spell
<Kinnison> or in some circumstances, "grandmother"
<Diablo-D3> the terms only applies to gf and wives.
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: I do my best to *BE* HWMBO
<Diablo-D3> s/terms/term/
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: not that it does me any good
* Kinnison wonders if his mutual-ex dislikes him
<Kinnison> He only ever visits when I'm away from home
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ok, i have pages for build, binary package, sourcepackage-in-distro, and sourcepackagerelease-in-distro
<sabdfl> still need lots of polish but the skeleton is there
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: so he is HWMBO?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: do you expect to get more than one publishing record for a given SPR in a given DR?
<Diablo-D3> on behalf of straight men everywhere, straight relationships have their plusses
<Diablo-D3> there is only one candidate for SWMBO in any given relationship
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: I bet you never get asked who "the woman" is in the relationship
<Kinnison> sabdfl: hmm
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: we call that "who wears the pants" in the relationship
<Kinnison> sabdfl: It's *POSSIBLE* to have the same SPR published in different pockets
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm not sure it's desirable
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: of which, the women wearing the pants isnt a bad thing if shes obviously making way more money than you ever could
<sabdfl> Kinnison: any reason to even consider allowing that?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: currently there's no constraint on it
<Kinnison> sabdfl: in theory it'd be possible during a transfer from -updates if we rolled them into the main pocket
<sabdfl> right
<Kinnison> sabdfl: For now, I say assume it'll never happen
<Diablo-D3> actually, this entire conversation is hillarious.
<sabdfl>  proposed-updates to updates?
* Diablo-D3 doesnt really subscribe to american culture
<Kinnison> sabdfl: probably a move rather than a copy
<Kinnison> Hang on
<Kinnison> we never expect the same SPR to be PUBLISHED
<Diablo-D3> I believe that a relationship should be led by whoever feels like leading atm
<Diablo-D3> and if neither of you feel like it, it means that no one gets out of bed this morning ;)
<Kinnison> but we could be in a situation where (e.g. changing component) we have the same SPR in different states
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: that's fine. I can work from bed with my laptop :-)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Are you considering the history, or just the current published state?
<sabdfl> history
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: ahh, a geek threesome then?
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: What? me, him and the laptop?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: history you can assume nothing
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Or rather, *expect* to see the same SPR having been in different places across the lifetime of a distrorelease
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: yes.
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> so it needs to be a list then
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Y'see if we change a component, we set a new record PENDING and then supersede the old one
<sabdfl> right
<Kinnison> sabdfl: so we retain the history of the component change
<sabdfl> sensibly - good work
* sabdfl ruffles Kinnison
* Kinnison beams
<sabdfl>  + laptop
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I have 13 pages of notes on work for tomorrow /o\
<Kinnison> this pencil is about 2cm shorter than when I got it from the cupboard
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i hope to have the pages good enough for landing pre-thursday
<Diablo-D3> ugh
<sabdfl> we can get the new pages up for the dapper opening tuesday
<Diablo-D3> 2 inches is more impressive than 2cm
<Kinnison> sabdfl: rock on
<Kinnison> sabdfl: you in tomorrow?
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: any less than four inches is, if you'll pardon the expression, a pain in the arse.
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: .....
<Diablo-D3> is it wrong if I laughed at that?
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: no, because it was a joke
<ajmitch> yes
* Kinnison is quoting a film
<Diablo-D3> you know, theres only one appropriate song for this conversation
* Diablo-D3 listens to MC Frontalot - I Heart Fags
* Kinnison sniggers
<sabdfl> can be in, otherwise am close by, working for YOU! lots of build system page cleanups. there's insufficient time to get it perfect but it can at least be funcitonal
<Keybuk> Diablo-D3: you shouldn't, they're bad for your health
<Diablo-D3> Keybuk: hah
* Kinnison nods. I just figured if you were in, you could get my opinion/ideas more readily
<Kinnison> sabdfl: but I guess it's more distracting
<Kinnison> sabdfl: your choice I guess :-)
<sabdfl> will come in to show off working pages
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> show+tell is always fun
<Kinnison> feck, it's 1am and I'm still drinking caffeine
<Kinnison> I'm mad
<Keybuk> shiiiiny
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: you're intentionally wording your output that way, arent you?
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: If you'd met me, you'd realise quite how much of a silly sod I am
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: just ask keybuk or sabdfl. And they have to work with me
<Kinnison> In the meantime, I don't have the luxury of working on KST
<Kinnison> so I'm off to bed
<Kinnison> sabdfl: speak tomorow
<sabdfl> Keybuk: what's caught your eye?
<Kinnison> ciao all
<sabdfl> cheers Kinnison
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: I know you from #lua
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: you're pretty whacked in the head. ;)
* Kinnison sniggers
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: good analysis
<Diablo-D3> you being gay is just one more peice in the puzzle.
<Keybuk> sabdfl: nothing in particular tonight
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: well, it explains things more, it's not exactly a defining part of me
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: thats what I was saying
<Kinnison> Keybuk: gnome-terminal ain't crashed since I sicced gdb on it :-(
<Diablo-D3> because if it was a defining part of you, I'd kindly ask you to turn the flaming homo skit down a little bit
<Keybuk> Kinnison: did you recompile it?
<Diablo-D3> you know, before you accidently burn the channel down
<Diablo-D3> do you know how much insurance for irc costs nowadays? =/
<Keybuk> 51p and a Mars Bar
<Diablo-D3> Keybuk: slightly less, but that isnt the point.
<Diablo-D3> speaking of which, I've always wanted packet kiddie insurance.
<Kinnison> Keybuk: no
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: so, how are guys cute?
<Diablo-D3> we're jeeps to those womenz' ferrari
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> It's too hard to define
<Kinnison> I could wibble on about how it's all personal
<Kinnison> but tbh. I cba.
<Diablo-D3> and tell you the truth, I'd rather drive a ferrari
<Kinnison> it's 1am and I'm knackered
<Keybuk> or you could go for the "tight arse and stomach" scale
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Mmm there is that
<Kinnison> Keybuk: Personally I'm more the in "nice lips, nice eyes" clan.
<Kinnison> Keybuk: but then I always was odd
<Diablo-D3> ahah, women are eaiser to impress then
<Diablo-D3> I may not be good looking, but I carry a big stick. *cough*
<Keybuk> no, women are just better at faking it
<Kinnison> Keybuk: If you've not seen it, I shall have to lend you 'A Cause d'un Garon'
<Diablo-D3> Keybuk: touche.
<Kinnison> Keybuk: UK title "You'll get over it"
<Keybuk> I'
<Keybuk> ve not seen it
<Kinnison> Keybuk: s'a french film, but the DVD has .uk subtitles
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> see you!
<Keybuk> I bought a copy of conversational french the other day
<Keybuk> for the flight to Montreal
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: Im surprised there arent more of you in the foss world
<Diablo-D3> I've only met one other
<Kinnison> Keybuk: coolio
<Diablo-D3> normally foss scares women
<Kinnison> Keybuk: if you're down for the party, you can grab the dvd from me
<Diablo-D3> but apparently it scares those of the gay persuation too
<Keybuk> I'm sure I'll still speak it in a Welsh accent, but at least I'll have a fighting chance
<Keybuk> Kinnison: there's still no invites
<Kinnison> Keybuk: or rather, I'll drop the VOBs on your iAudio
<Keybuk> except the one from Jeff
<Diablo-D3> but get this, this other member of the foss community I know of is both gay AND a woman.
<lifeless> interalia: strange
<Keybuk> Diablo-D3: ime. almost everyone in the FOSS world is at least bi
<lifeless> bah
<Kinnison> Diablo-D3: IT has to be one of the most gay industries I've ever seen
<lifeless> Diablo-D3: strange
<Diablo-D3> it makes entirely no sense.
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: not really
<Diablo-D3> IT is more... nonsexual.
* Kinnison laughs
<lifeless> Diablo-D3: I know more gays and lesbians via FOSS than not.
<Kinnison> maybe IT attracts people so desperate they'll "try being gay" :-)
<Diablo-D3> either that, or private fapping with the furry archives
<interalia> lifeless: I know I am, but don't tell everyone, it's meant to be a secret :)
<lifeless> Diablo-D3: and if you include the broader it industry, well one of my contracts when I first got to .au was at an organisation that was 90% gay/lesbian.
<lifeless> Diablo-D3: and -all- it.
<Diablo-D3> hrm.
<Diablo-D3> you know
<Diablo-D3> if I worked for an organization like that
<Diablo-D3> just let me watch the lesbians for a few hours, and I'll wave my fees.
* ajmitch mutters about system errors all over the place
<lifeless> heh.
<lifeless> you aint seen *those* lesbians.
<Diablo-D3> ahh, biker chicks from mars?
<lifeless> not quite. but certainly not the stereotypical non-gay-mans-fantasy
<Diablo-D3> even then, long as they arent a three bag problem, it cant be /that/ bad
* Diablo-D3 is only kidding anyhow
<Kinnison> anyway, I *really* have to sleep
<Kinnison> ciao
<Diablo-D3> I may be the only man on earth that porn does nothing for.
<Diablo-D3> night Kinnison 
<Keybuk> what is it with straight men and lesbians?!
<Diablo-D3> I have no clue
<Keybuk> they clearly haven't been in a room with them
<Keybuk> they're seriously scary
<Diablo-D3> only a few lesbian scenes I've ever seen are any good
<Diablo-D3> and its because of *gasp* good acting
<Diablo-D3> actually, thats whats wrong with porn
<Diablo-D3> too many flat emotionless lines, and robotic motions
<Diablo-D3> hell, robot sex would be more erotic.
<Diablo-D3> sex between optimus prime and a certain deceptacon leader would be more erotic than some porn I've seen.
<Diablo-D3> (uNF *clang* uNF *clang* uNF *clang*)
<Diablo-D3> Yup, I still have a nack for killing channels.
<Keybuk> get a welding gun out, and you can have transformer bondage
<Diablo-D3> Keybuk: that'd be like supergluing people together
<Diablo-D3> thats not bondage, thats just painful and illegal in most countries.
<lifeless> Diablo-D3: depends if it is consensual
<Diablo-D3> lifeless: if its consensual, then... I have no witty remark prepared for that eventuality.
<lifeless> most bondage is
<Diablo-D3> though, just be careful you dont paste your wang to something
<elmo> stuuuuuuuuuub
* Diablo-D3 replaces stub with a full function
<Keybuk> dude, stub is irreplaceable
<Diablo-D3> well aint that ironic.
<lifeless> do not be monkey patching our dba
<niemeyer> Hiho!
<niemeyer> Cri.. cri.. cri..
<niemeyer> :)
<stu1> yo
<stu1> elmo: elmoooooo
* stu1 wonders if an elmoooo is a sysadmin in a viking helmet?
<stub> Enigmail: Enigmime Service not available. To permanently avoid this alert, either fix the problem or uninstall Enigmail using the Enigmail->Preferences menu
* stub awards his totally useless error award for the day
<stub> 'Something is fucked. To stop it being fucked fix it.'
* xfelon`gone is back after 1h54m: auto-away after 60m idle
<ajmitch> yes, even 'system error' is more helpful :)
* ajmitch has been getting them today
<ajmitch> which has sort of impeded my universe fixing :)
* Burgundavia waits for mpt to give bradb a good cluebatting so malone actually usuable again
<jamesh> ajmitch: it does say "oops"
<ajmitch> true
<elmo> OK, *.ubuntu.com, launchpad.net, etc. is going down for some emergency network maintenance - ETD is 10 minutes or so
* xfelon is away: auto-away after 60m idle
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry pick patch-2623 into production 1.36 (patch-5: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<stub> 30 mins to merge, only to 'baz undo' due to spurious conflicts :-(
<stub> I wonder if that will teach me not to merge in the wrong tree?
<jamesh> is that with hard linked trees?
<stub> yes
<jamesh> was the 30 minutes due to network traffic?
<stub> jamesh: no idea. There might have been as many as 20 revisions to download. baz doesn't tell me when it is accessing network resources and I wasn't running any external monitoring
<jamesh> stub: iirc it caches downloaded patches in ~/.arch-cache, so the way to check would be to rerun the merge and see how long it takes (although that would be a waste of time)
<stub> Indeed. Lets run the incorrect merge twice ;)
<jamesh> do you know if Launchpad uses GPG keys for anything other than signature checks right now?
<stub> I believe the workflow in validating a GPG involves encrypting a phrase and making the user decrypt it
<stub> jamesh: ^^
<jamesh> I know the verification step does encryption
<jamesh> I'm just wondering if anything useful does anything other than signature checking
<stub> Everything else is signature checking as far as I'm aware. But Kinnison might have changed that now (he might be signing packages, or maybe something else is doing that)
<jamesh> next question: do you know if it is possible to have a key that can encrypt but not sign?
* stub shrugs
<elmo> ok, *.ubuntu.com, launchpad.net going down again for emergency network maintenance. ETD is 10 mins.  Really this time.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Help Gina with her commitment problems (patch-2629: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
* xfelon`gone is back after 3h24m: auto-away after 60m idle
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> spiv: how are you today?
<spiv> Much better.  Only a faint headache, which paracetamol should cure.
<spiv> I've spent most of the day at lifeless's
<SteveA> okay, that's good
<SteveA> don't overdo it though
<SteveA> you want to be in top form for UBZ
<spiv> Yeah, I need to save my best illnesses for that ;)
<SteveA> nothing contagious this time, please
* xfelon is away: auto-away after 60m idle
* sabdfl can't believe nobody got chickenpox post-SaoCarlos
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> it's possible someone did, but a vary light version
<SteveA> um, very
<SteveA> but also, i guess most people had at least a very light version as a child
<SteveA> except spiv
<sabdfl> ctags -R -f ~mark/.tags --exclude=\{arch\} projects/ubuntu/launchpad
<sabdfl> what's wrong with that?
<sabdfl> goes to 99% cpu for days
<SteveA> oddly, ctags did that for me, in the launchpad root, too
<SteveA> i didn't investigate it
<SteveA> instead, just made the ctags in lib
<SteveA> hmm... maybe you have ++ or ,, stuff around
<SteveA> baz turds
<SteveA> that ctags is rooting around inside of
<sabdfl> stracing it seems to suggest it was in a bind
<sabdfl> doing nothing busily
<Kinnison> Morning
<ajmitch> morning Kinnison 
<Kinnison> hi ajm
<SteveA> sabdfl: do you have any special baz directories around there?
<sabdfl> SteveA: nup
<SteveA> strange
<SteveA> read(7, "", 4096)                       = 0
<SteveA> sabdfl: it's the database/schema directory that is causing the problem
<SteveA> it's an sql file that is doing it
<SteveA> it is comments.sql
<Kinnison> lifeless: did you manage to cast an eye over my branch?
<Kinnison> lifeless: if not, don't worry, I'll ask stevea to
<sabdfl> interesting
<sabdfl> sounds like an upstream bug on ctags
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> i'm producing a minimal test case
<sabdfl> could hardly be a bug on comments.sql ;-)
<SteveA> it isn't a single line
<SteveA> well, there might be some bad syntax
<SteveA> eg text/* within a comment
<SteveA> so, unescaped *
<SteveA> dunno if that is poor syntax or not
<sabdfl> i doubt ctags groks sql
<SteveA> that's one of the lines involved in triggering the problem
<SteveA> sure it does
<SteveA> in a way
<SteveA> ctags is aware of languages
<sabdfl> hmmm..
<SteveA> hmm...
<SteveA> seems to be lines with a * or an \' in
<SteveA> got it down to an 8 line example
<SteveA> that hangs ctags
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add XML PI to person-rdf.pt and export hackergotchis and emblems (patch-2630: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<SteveA> okay, i know what it is
<SteveA> 8 characters
<SteveA> to hang ctags
<SteveA> and it applies only to if the file is called .sql
<SteveA> not if the file is called .py
<spiv> SteveA: does --language=-SQL help?
<spiv> I guess --exclude=comments.sql could workaround it too.
<sabdfl> SteveA: that should make a nice upstream bug report
<SteveA> yep.  filing it now.
<lifeless> Kinnison: garhg, no. symlinks made me cry
<SteveA> another workaround is to use '' instead of \' in the comments
<Kinnison> lifeless: s'okay
<Kinnison> SteveA: will you cast an eye over a patch for me?
<Kinnison> SteveA: it's the one at the bottom of stub's queue from me
<Kinnison> stub: any chance you can give me a db blessing for my patch I added to your queue?
<SteveA> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1324663&group_id=6556&atid=106556
* stub goes to have a look at the diff
<SteveA> upload and queue
<Kinnison> SteveA: aye
<Kinnison> SteveA: but that specific patch
<Kinnison> SteveA: otherwise you'll spend ages merging test data etc
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i need to rest my eyes for a while first though.  been reviewing celso and salgado's code all morning.
<Kinnison> thanks
<stub> Kinnison: The 'uploaders' column should be 'uploader', and the constraint attached to that column still thinks it is 'owner'
<Kinnison> stub: why singular?
<stub> Kinnison: Because it references only one person
<Kinnison> stub: oh okay
<stub> Kinnison: otherwise fine. You want a new patch number, or combine it with the previous one?
<SteveA> sabdfl: what does ctags --version give for you?
<Kinnison> I can do either. Which would you prefer?
<stub> I'm not fussed. Combine it with the existing one unless it has already been installed on dogfood.
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> It's not on DF
* Kinnison makes those changes, thanks
<jamesh> Kinnison: if you have some free time at some point, could you see if https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/ValidatingSignOnlyGpgKeys sounds reasonable?
<Kinnison> SteveA: assume that throughout, I change "uploaders" to "uploader", otherwise that patch is unchanged after applying stub's blessing
<SteveA> k
<Kinnison> well, obviously not where english is applicable, but YKWIM
<SteveA> and i see a conflict on a change in tests from KeyError to NotFoundError
<Kinnison> Pardon?
<SteveA> there's a conflict you need to resolve, that i see when i'm using the pending-reviews output
<Kinnison> Oh right
<Kinnison> I'll catch that when I merge RF later once I have what's done blessed
<Kinnison> SteveA: is the rest okay?
<SteveA> a number of minor comments, and an architectural issue to consider
<SteveA> oh, and one thing that clearly doesn't work
<Kinnison> go on...
<SteveA> i'm about to mail
<Kinnison> fantastic
<Kinnison> thanks
<SteveA> sent
<SteveA> Kinnison: will you be able to reply now, while it is still fresh in my mind?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm doing it right now
<Kinnison> ddaa: I have a bunch of stuff I'm trying to commit (not all the changes) and I want to commit a delete
<Kinnison> ddaa: any clue how to do this?
<Kinnison> ddaa: baz commit -s 'blah' -- deleted/file ==> exception
<Kinnison> lifeless: ^^
<lifeless> Kinnison: do a full commit
<Kinnison> FFS
* Kinnison carefully undoes the other changes into ~/++shitty-baz
<Kinnison> does bzr fix this?
<Kinnison> jamesh: Looks fairly sane
<Kinnison> jamesh: the second unresolved point... If you're not using emails, then you can't trust the uids on the key, but you can continue to trust the key itself
<ddaa> sort of thing that would have been (at last) fixed by now if all the baz devs had not moved to bzr.
<Kinnison> SteveA: instead of 'ensureSignature' how about 'enforceVerifiedSignature' ?
<SteveA> the issue is, the name doesn't tell me that you use this method to get the signature back
<SteveA> i don't expect it to have a significant return value
<jamesh> Kinnison: at the moment uids on the keys are only used to add email addresses in the NEW state
<Kinnison> jamesh: hmm
<jamesh> Kinnison: the user still needs to go through the standard Launchpad email address verification for each address
<Kinnison> jamesh: okay
<Kinnison> SteveA: getVerifiedSignature then I guess
<SteveA> okay
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+poll/tb-nomination-mjg59-2005/
<sabdfl> stub: could you tell me when that poll opens and closes please?
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select id, dateopens, datecloses from poll;
<stub>  id |      dateopens      |     datecloses
<stub> ----+---------------------+---------------------
<stub>   1 | 2005-10-15 23:11:00 | 2005-10-15 23:25:00
<stub> (1 row)
<stub> sabdfl: ^^^
<Kinnison> sabdfl: urgh, that large amount of text is ugly
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i didn't write it. i have patches
<stub> That is a rather short poll...
<sabdfl> the date handling is clearly bbrrrroookeeennn
<Kinnison> heh
<sabdfl> stub: could you jimmy that to run from sunday for two weeks please?
<stub> Give me the times it should be, preferably UTC, and I
<stub> ok
<sabdfl> hmm... from friday for two weeks
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select id, name, dateopens, datecloses from poll;
<stub>  id |           name           |      dateopens      |     datecloses
<stub> ----+--------------------------+---------------------+---------------------
<stub>   1 | tb-nomination-mjg59-2005 | 2005-10-14 00:00:00 | 2005-10-29 00:00:00
<stub> (1 row)
<stub> That is midnight thursday to midnight saturday, so 15 days all up
<stub> erm... midnight friday - midnight saturday
* stub confuses himself
<SteveA> Kinnison: are you filing the ICrowd bug, or shall i?
<SteveA> thanks for the reply.  totally approved.
<Kinnison> SteveA: will you please?
<SteveA> sure
<Kinnison> SteveA: since you know what you're on about :-)
<SteveA> done
<SteveA> but 3081, if you want to include that in the XXX
<SteveA> bug 3081, if you want to include that in the XXX
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3081: DistroComponentUploader should use ICrowd Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3081
<Kinnison> I've started 'make check'
<Kinnison> I'll wait until that's done to add the bug number
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: yes
<salgado> stub, are you okay with the fti I added in https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--shipit-searching--0/filtered-diff ?
<salgado> I guess you've seen it already, but am not sure
<stub> salgado: yes. That is fine.
<matsubara> good morning all
<sabdfl> oops. BjornT: pint
<sabdfl> ng
<BjornT> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> BjornT: the ticket system is supposed to email the owners of all "answered" tickets to ask them to "close" them
<sabdfl> i forgot to do that cronscript
<sabdfl> could you do so, please?
<sabdfl> thanks
<BjornT> sabdfl: sure, i'll do that
<sabdfl> thanks muchly!
<sabdfl> that way we know that the user has confirmed that the issue is closed. we record if it gets reopened
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<SteveA_> BjornT, lifeless, spiv, stub, salgado, jamesh: how about doing the review meeting a little earlier today?
<SteveA_> salgado: are you working today?  it is a holiday in brazil, as i understand it
<BjornT> SteveA_: that's ok for me
<spiv> SteveA: It's ok for me.  lifeless told me he might not make it tonight, or be late, depending on trains and things.
<SteveA_> hmm, X crashed
<salgado> SteveA, it's okay for me too
<spiv> SteveA: It's ok for me.  lifeless told me he might not make it tonight, or be late, depending on trains and things, so I guess it makes little difference to him too ;)
<BjornT> SteveA_: it's ok for me as well
<SteveA_> ok.  usual place
<SteveA_> which is canonical-meeting
<Kinnison> Is there a cheap way to turn a dict into a set of attributes?
<SteveA_> Kinnison: a set of attributes?
<SteveA_> in general, probably not, because it would be evil.
<Kinnison> I see
<Kinnison> fair enough
<spiv> Well...
<SteveA_> i mean, a dict can have all sorts of things as keys
<spiv> self.__dict__.update(some_dict)
<spiv> But it's not necessarily a good idea :)
* Kinnison once again hugs lua
<SteveA_> jamesh: ping
<SteveA_> if it is for syntactic sugar, don't
<Kinnison> fine
<spiv> Slightly more reliable is "for name, value in some_dict.iteritems(): setattr(obj, name, value)", but by that point you should probably do the assignments directly ;)
<spiv> (it's not guaranteed that all objects have a __dict__ for you to twiddle, e.g. __slots__ interferes with that, and twiddling __dict__ also bypasses things like properties)
* Kinnison like likes lua's form: expr '.' tk_name ==> expr '[' string(tk_name) '] '
<Kinnison> I.E. foo.bar ==> foo['bar'] 
* Kinnison shrugs
* bradb wonders where kiko is
<Kinnison> it's fairly irrelevant right now
<SteveA_> bradb: it is a holiday in brazil today
<bradb> hm
<SteveA_> bradb: kiko called me and should be around later nonetheless
<bradb> I have a patch rotting in his review queue
<bradb> More specifically, I followed up mid-yesterdayish and am looking forward to hearing back on it.
<SteveA_> Kinnison: such a thing can be arranged in python.  it isn't a good idea though, because attribute access is so important in python.  it would make for confusing code.
<Kinnison> aye
<matsubara> Staging front page is crashing on me
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
<sabdfl> hi niemeyer
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Hiho!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  test data for uploader, r=stub db patch for mailing addresses and DistroComponentUploader, r=jamesh GPGHandler patch for raising exceptions on signature checks, r=stevea for the DCU code changes and the uploader config patches. (patch-2631: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Are we using some kind of AJAX in Launchpad?
<sabdfl> wot's that?
<sabdfl> you're like the 4th guy to mention it this week
<sabdfl> shiny bling of the season?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Asynchronous JavaScript and XML
<Kinnison> sabdfl: javascript app stuff
<niemeyer> sabdfl: It's a new name for something old
<spiv> sabdfl: what stuff like google suggest uses under the hood.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: google maps is ajaz
<Kinnison> erm s/z$/x/
<niemeyer> Wow :)
<Kinnison> Well, that merge makes me happy
<sabdfl> ah. no, we're not yet. plan to eventually, for some of our forms
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Basically RPC from javascript..
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Cool.. I'm interested, so let me know if you need help.
<sabdfl> we've got these popup selection boxes everywhere, and it would be nice to have google-suggests style dropdowns instead
<sabdfl> search-as-you-type
<SteveA_> there's a bit of work on getting nice ajax support upstream in zope3
<sabdfl> but focus on the backend LP-for-branches till UBZ
<Kinnison> spiv: did you ever merge your stop-on-first-error change?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Sure, I'm doing that. A bit blocked still, but ddaa should be finishing his stuff now.
<ddaa> ?
<sabdfl> cool
<spiv> There's a cute hack I've seen using ajax + XUL to build UIs for servers (http://trac.nunatak.com.au/projects/nufox), that's very bling ;)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Hello :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: aren't you on a holiday today?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Yep!
<spiv> Kinnison: Hmm, no.  I'll drop it on the review queue.
<Kinnison> spiv: darn, could'a done with it right now
<spiv> Kinnison: Well, you can merge it into your zope tree locally.
<Kinnison> s'okay, I've started teeing the test output and using 'head' to find the real bug
<sabdfl> stub: how hard is it to have a table A, which is joined to table B, with a text index on A that includes text from fields in B?
<stub> sabdfl: It involves me rewriting the full text indexing code. Is there anything wrong with just querying the text index on table B?
<sabdfl> i'm back at the "search through the package database" problem
<sabdfl> it's thorny
<stub> If you need to search text in both table A and B you can combine the results - there is an example at the end of 'textsearching.txt'
<sabdfl> ok, will take a look at that
<sabdfl> first trying to get the basics together so we can browse the package database
<sabdfl> but it won't be fun without a good search
<bslima> down ?
<sivang> there are also now a spriniging load of sites providing web office services, all powered by ajax :)
<sivang> one is even letting use use an ajax powered IM client, which is pretty neat.
<zyga> sivang: ajax IM ?
<sivang> zyga: yes, quite impressive
<zyga> what will people think of next? ajax accounting system?
<zyga> sivang: does it work in ff/konq
<sivang> zyga: browser independent
<sivang> zyga: work sweet in firefox
<zyga> sivang: any url to have a look?
* zyga likes start.com as for ajax demo
<sivang> zyga: go to wikipedia page for ajax, there's a load of apps and services there using ajax
<sivang> zyga: the IM company ios a startup of 4 grads from some uni in the states, i THINK
<sivang> s/THINK/think/
* zyga thinks AJAX is plain stiupid and will die in around 6 months or so...
<zyga> laptops are abound, everyone already has a im client and rss reader
<sivang> habe to go,
<sivang> laters all
<jbailey> Barry deFreese you're my hero ;)
* jbailey hides.
<Kinnison> jbailey: who?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: hello
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, hi there... 
<jbailey> Kinnison: bddebian
<Kinnison> jbailey: heh
<jbailey> Oh. this isn't the motu channel
<jbailey> Whups.  I didn't mean to poke at him in a channel where he's not. =)
* Kinnison sniggers
* jbailey wonders which window number in irssi is his ubuntu-motu channel
<jbailey> Right.  Window 24, not window 41.
<jbailey> *sigh*
* Kinnison keeps his channel windows in the same place always
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Increase the weight of component when scoring build jobs (patch-2632: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> cprov: nice to be doing that kind of tuning :-)
<salgado> BjornT, seen bugmail from #3083?
<salgado> bradb, have you seen it? (^)
<salgado> From: Amir@gangotri.warthogs.hbd.com
<cprov> sabdfl: yes, Kinnison suggest something better than 1,2,3,.. ;)
* cprov ->lunch, back in 1 hours
<cprov> hour ...f ...
<bradb> salgado: I don't appear to have gotten that bugmail, for some reason
<salgado> weird
<salgado> bradb, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewzwazD.html
<bradb> waaa. that's weird.
<bradb> salgado: are you sure that's not the envelope from that's being shown there?
<bradb> the envelope information is known to be borked, but not the From: header
<salgado> why would it be that all my bugmail has the correct from: address, but this one not?
<bradb> no idea
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Landing NominatedArchIndep changes. (patch-2633: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<bradb> SteveA: are you interested in reviewing the patch that fixes the issue of admins not being able to access private bugs? I'm just bazzing my way to a merge from rf/diff.
<bradb> or salgado-lunch ?
<SteveA> bradb: i can review it a bit later
<SteveA> got a meeting now
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> bradb: how many LOC ?
<bradb> dunno yet, probably a couple hundred
<bradb> mainly because I completely reformatted the privacy part of the doctests, because it was hurting my brain to try and maintain it
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i'm interested in reviewing it, probably in 1 hour, okay?
<bradb> sounds good, thanks
<salgado> SteveA, would you want to discuss anything on my reply to your code review or can I merge?
<SteveA> salgado: i need to look at that replacement for the complex code
<SteveA> but go and merge, and if there is a problem, you can fix it after
<salgado> great. ta!
<SteveA> salgado: just read that code.  it is very much clearer now.  thanks for working to make it so.
<SteveA> bradb: i'll be able to do a review for you in 15 mins
<SteveA> Kinnison: if you're around, any reviews needed?
<Kinnison> thanks, but I'm okay for now
* Kinnison is busy porting package checks
* Kinnison is writing NascentUpload.verify_uploaded_source_file currently
<bradb> SteveA: hopefully  baz will be ready for you
* bradb is going to get lots more memory today finally. baz has won.
* salgado once had more MB in RAM slots than MHz in the processor, but even that wasn't enough for baz
<salgado> (of course, I have to admit that I don't have swap)
<Kinnison> Not having swap is a bit scary
<elmo> SteveA: FYI, the librarian has hit the redline space-wise
<SteveA> well... it is just like having a finite amount of swap 
<SteveA> elmo: thanks.  stub has been writing the GC code.
<elmo> SteveA: /dev/sda3             537G  309G  201G  61% /
<SteveA> elmo: can you reset the line to another 50G lower?
<SteveA> we should have deployed the GC by then
<elmo> ok
<Kinnison> We'd better
* Kinnison reminds stevea that importing the archive is adding 120G to the librarian
<SteveA> Kinnison: hmm, started already?
<SteveA> elmo: okay, set the red line to 50G absolute.  we'll run around in a blind panic if the GC isn't ready when we hit it.
<Kinnison> SteveA: stub was ready to go IIRC
<SteveA> cprov: i still have presenting-buildlogs to review for you, don't i?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'll ask him tomorrow
<cprov> SteveA: nop, it's already done as trivial
<Kinnison> SteveA: okay
<SteveA> +            raise TypeError('Bad File Descriptior: %s' % repr(file))
<SteveA> you can use %r for that
<Kinnison> what who where?
<SteveA> to cprov
<Kinnison> oh right
<SteveA> cprov: other than that note, i'd have approved it ;-)
<cprov> SteveA: uhm .. thanks I will repair it 
<bradb> SteveA: diff sent
<bradb> any particularly nagging malone bugs people want fixed, or should I just pull another one from the queue?
<bradb> mm, ok, n/m, found one ;)
<bradb> I've not yet written a patch to be explicitly cherry-pickable. I guess I just 1. branch off production, 2. fix stuff. 3. ask stub to cherry-pick that branch, 4. create another branch off rf and 5. merge the cherry-pickable one into that branch?
<bradb> salgado: Is that what you do?
<salgado> bradb, I usually do the other way around. first I create a branch of the mainline and apply the fix there
<salgado> if, by any reason, that fix is not cherry-pickable, then I backport that to a production branch
<bradb> so you wait until stub says "i can't cherrypick this because it has conflicts"?
<salgado> no, I do that myself
<salgado> you can do that on chinstrap; it's pretty quick
<bradb> salgado: how do you do that, try merging into the prod branch?
<salgado> just baz get launchpad--production--x.yy launchpad ; cd launchpad ; baz merge your-branch
<bradb> right
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Allow shipit admins to search for requests based on the recipient's name or email address, plus a lot of refactoring. r=SteveA (patch-2634: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
* xfelon`gone is back after 11h16m: auto-away after 60m idle
* xfelon is back after 11h16m: auto-away after 60m idle
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<SteveA> bradb: i have no mail from you
<bradb> SteveA: strange. i sent it again.
<bradb> SteveA: did you get it?
<SteveA> yes
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> bradb: reviewed
<bradb> SteveA: ah, sorry, i forgot to tell you to ignore that "debugme" thing. it was a temp thing i did to debug a test failure and i removed it after spotting it in the diff ;)
<bradb> et a serait plus comme "tu as port une tuque quand t'as crit a, l?" :P
<bradb> french canadians have no idea that there's that whole "eh" thing with canada.
<SteveA> no way
<bradb> ouais way!
<SteveA> i think we should get UBZ tuques for the conference
<SteveA> UBZ on the front, and "eh" on the back
<bradb> in english it's toque :P
<SteveA> yay -- my test found a bug!
<SteveA> you know, my french has totally gone dormant now i'm learning lithuanian
<SteveA> i can't even think of a french sentence any more
<bradb> montreal'll bring it back
<SteveA> no way.  i'll be waaay confused.
<SteveA> salgado: ping?
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> salgado: do you have time to do a review for me?
<salgado> if it's not too big, sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> i'll prepare a diff
<bradb> right, must go to get lots more memory before the store closes. will merge the privacy/admin fix later on.
<bradb> ciao
<SteveA> salgado: mailed you something to review
<salgado> SteveA, got it. what's it for?
<SteveA> it makes breadcrumbs work almost as stated in the https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation spec
<SteveA> the only thing not implemented is the trailing ">" if the URL is longer than the link, and making links to the current URL unlinked.
<SteveA> i also introduced a smartquote() function
<SteveA> to keep mpt happy
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  redirect +bugs to +assignedbugs for a person, in lieu of a more thought-out design for what $person/+bugs will look like (patch-2635: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> man 
<sabdfl> my little laptop is burning up
<sabdfl> i'm importing Kinnison's dogfood database in there
<sabdfl> burnin'
<jbailey> sabdfl: You're scarin' me this close to release. =)
<sabdfl> jbailey: stop! acpi issues!
* jbailey backs into a corner and hisses like a cat.
<jbailey> =)
<SteveA> hey salgado, how's that review doing?
<SteveA> i was hoping to get it into pqm before going home, but it's getting pretty late here already.
<salgado> SteveA, just finished the review for jamesh. will start yours now
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> i expect james will be around in several hours' time
<ajmitch> morning :)
<matsubara> :q
<matsubara> er
<lifeless> jah, its 5am there
<sabdfl> lifeless: could you ask him about the schedul-o-matic when you see him, please?
<lifeless> sure thing
<lifeless> anything in particular?
<lifeless> like - 'is it ready'  ?
<SteveA> salgado: don't rush the review.  i'm going home, but i'll try to answer your review points and maybe merge it tomorrow morning.  cheers.
<SteveA> sabdfl: when i spoke with him about the bugzilla conversion thing, i asked him to put the bugzilla -> malone thing at a higher priority than the schedulomatic work.
<SteveA> but, i don't know how far along he is with the scheduling stuff
<sabdfl> ok, thanks
<lifeless> so, just a status query then
<SteveA> lifeless: maybe you can talk with him about his design ideas for the scheduling stuff
<lifeless> SteveA: happy to
<SteveA> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Missing +builds page for distribution, reusing code from build-list.pt (patch-2636: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<salgado> SteveA, when you add a breadcrumb() method to a class, don't you need to pass it to @stepthrough()?
* xfelon is away: auto-away after 60m idle
* xfelon`gone is back after 10m: auto-away after 60m idle
<ddaa> xfelon: please be nice and disable the auto-away message
<xfelon> SORRY
<xfelon> i will leave
#launchpad 2005-10-18
* cprov -> good night 
<sabdfl> stubarooney!
<sabdfl> it's release day
<stub> Morning
<stub> What are we releaseing?
<stub> This is #launchpad ;)
<jordi> hello
<ddaa> anybody with sufficient privs, please take a large axe and kill whatever is currently blocking pqm
<ddaa> lifeless: ^
<stub> ddaa: done
<ddaa> aaaaargh
<ddaa> CVS IS THE DEVIL'S DOING
<ddaa> lifeless: bouncing cvs spawn-connect delay, again
<ddaa> thanks stub, fine-grained kills like that are good for diagnostic
<stub> I'm only allowed to follow my script ;)
<stub> spiv, lifeless, jamesh: Can someone confirm that AU passport holders don't need visas for Canada? 
* stub never really trusts web sites
<stub> ddaa: If hangs are triggered by us running /usr/bin/cvs, can we invoke a wrapper instead that kills the subprocess either on a timeout or inactivity? Might be a nice simple way of integrating this into the test suite and would be useful for other tests that spawn subprocesses
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> it's would fix part of the problem
<ddaa> that would prevent the test suite from occasionally blocking indefinitely, but it would still fail occasionally.
<stub> Could a simple wrapper do the trick, or would it need to pass signals through too?
<ddaa> well, it would need to be able to pass sigterm and sigkill :)
<ddaa> i'm not too sure how process reaping work, tbh
<ddaa> OMG it's 2am
<ddaa> need to go to bed, stub, talk about that tomorrow
<stub> Hmm... extra points to extract traces and other debugging info from the subprocess before you kill it ;)
<stub> ddaa: Night ;)
<lifeless> guys, PQMRobustness
<lifeless> its a spec
<lifeless> done before and in brazil
<lifeless> no need to invent.
<lifeless> (as in.. wrappers etc) - the focus would be best served in finishing that spec
<lifeless> as for the specific hang, giving cscvs's pserver implementation a timeout + retry on timeout facility would probably fix the hangs completely.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fixing style and robustness in getWorkedBuildRecords methods (patch-2637: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry pick shipit searching into production 1.36 (patch-6: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [trivial]  increase PServerHelper.startServer delay to 200ms (patch-115: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<stub> Any reasons why I would be getting 'Timeout, server not responding' messages from baz archive-mirror when I can access chinstrap just fine?
<lifeless> SteveA: lp meeting tonight, is 'at release party getting happy' a good excuse ?
<lifeless> stub: archive-location --all-locations
<stub> baz: unrecognized command (archive-location)
<stub> # This ini file controls the configuration for one archive -
<stub> # The archive is named by the same name as the name of this file
<stub> url=/home/stub/.arch-archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com master
<stub> when_unsigned=error
<stub> url=sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com priority=50
<stub> allowed_fingerprints=C7ECC365AB6F255E1EB9BA1701FA998FBAC6374A
<stub> url=sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/stuart.bishop@canonical.com
<stub> Hmm.... managed to get two chinstraps in there. Which one is better to nuke - priority=50 or the other one?
* stub comments out priority-50
<stub> lifeless: nope...
<lifeless> stub: can you ssh to both 'chinstra' and 'chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com'
<stub> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> funkey monkey
<stub> I also know baz is actually connecting, because I need to clear up lock files after the aborted runs
<lifeless> erm, then it sounds like a networking issue
<lifeless> i.e. adsl packet blackholine
<stub> I'm not seeing any other network issues, including with other ssh connections to the datacentre
<stub> It *did* mirror earlier today, so I know this version of baz can do it
<aredhelrim> hi.
<stub> $ sftp chinstrap
<stub> Connecting to chinstrap...
<stub> sftp> put debian-keyring.gpg.bz2
<stub> Uploading debian-keyring.gpg.bz2 to /home/stub/debian-keyring.gpg.bz2
<stub> debian-keyring.gpg.bz2                          0%    0     0.0KB/s - stalled -
<stub> lifeless: But scp works happily.
<stub> ooh... no. it stalled too
<stub> I might go reboot some stuff
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make gina cope with database exceptions and simplify locking (patch-2638: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> Seems to be working fine now. Don't know if my system needed the reboot due to the last kernal upgrade or my router was throwing a wobbly.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=lifeless]  importd-archivelocation, use branch urls instead of registered archive name, massive importd cleanup (patch-2639: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<jamesh> stub: could you tell me what product(s) bug 1457 and 1458 are assigned to? (they are private)
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<stub> jamesh: They are both launchpad bugs
<jamesh> stub: is "Launchpad Developers" subscribed to either?
<jamesh> I get a "you don't have permission to access this page" error
<stub> jamesh: nope. Just kiko & cprov.
<jamesh> that's weird
<stub> jamesh: This is desirable behavior for launchpad to be blocked. There might be a bug in that administrators can't fix it.
<jamesh> okay.  I was just asking because cprov asked me about those two bugs in another one
<stub> I opened bug 3097 on it
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Gina love (patch-2640: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> guys, why is the launchpad authentication stuff down?
<Keybuk> /!\The authentication database is temporarily unavailable. Anonymous access only.
<stub> because I need to rebuild the full text indexes to support a shipit update
<Keybuk> on the ubuntu wiki
<Keybuk> you know we're kinda trying to release, right?
<stub> Yup. And all those lovely CDs need to be mailed out too.
<stub> Anyway... just about done.
<jamesh> stub: is staging still having trouble?
<stub> thats weird...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Gina love (patch-2641: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
* stub gets back to looking at staging
<stub> jamesh: staging is back up. I've got an odd exception in the logs I need to look into further though.
<jamesh> looks like the RTL text entry in rosetta is working nicely in staging
* stub bounces staging again in the interest of an updated staging-update script
<srfrog> what is this
<srfrog> all bots?
<LetterRip> Hi - I'd like to add Blender to the launchpad but I'm apparently getting something wrong
<LetterRip> https://launchpad.net/products/blender/+series/2.3/+source
<LetterRip> is the page I'm trying to fill out
<LetterRip> here is the breezy ubuntu page
<LetterRip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/graphics/blender
<LetterRip> here is the page on blender cvs
<LetterRip> http://projects.blender.org/cvsx/?group_id=9
<spiv> LetterRip: And you're getting an error?
<LetterRip> the current released version is blender 2.37a (2.40-alpha1 tommorrow)
<LetterRip> yes,
<LetterRip> I'm not sure what information it want
<LetterRip> ie Source Package - 
<LetterRip> blender (2.37a-1ubuntu1)
<LetterRip> or blender
<LetterRip> or blender 2.37a ?
<jamesh> LetterRip: information about Ubuntu packages will be automatically handled by Launchpad (very soon)
<LetterRip> ok so just leave it?
<jamesh> LetterRip: the /products/blender page is for tracking the upstream product
<jamesh> (i.e. before it gets packaged)
<LetterRip> i'm sorry could you post the complete path?
<LetterRip> er nevermind
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Gina love (patch-2642: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: fix fmt:text-to-html formatting issues, r=salgado (patch-2643: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> Morning
<Kinnison> Congratulations
<silbs> hey guys
<Kinnison> Good morning miss
<silbs> shipit is down. Is there something going on w/ LP db?
<silbs> well, some of it works, some of it doesn't.  I guess not a db problem, but a code problem.  Is there anyone here that can help or do I need to wait till Australia or Brazil wakes up?
<Kinnison> Probably brazil
<Kinnison> Although SteveA might be able to help
<silbs> I guess having the system non-operational on release day is one way to avoid those pesky CD requests :(
<jordi> worked for me right now
<jordi> I wonder what % of requests are not working
<Kinnison> Can someone please explain to me what the fuck a 'Schema' is and how I populate one?
<silbs> jordi: you were able to place an order (or view your existing one)?
<jamesh> Kinnison: a schema is an interface
<Kinnison> jamesh: right, so what the hell is distrorelease.components meant to be and how do I populate it with what I want?
<jamesh> Kinnison: the form generation machinary can take use an interface as a schema, generating the correct HTML elements, and applying the validators on the input
<Kinnison> urgh
<Kinnison> so why is it in the database?
<jamesh> it isn't (if you are talking about what I'm talking about)
<Kinnison> I'm talking about     components = ForeignKey( dbName='components', foreignKey='Schema', notNull=True)
<Kinnison> from distrorelease.py
<jamesh> that definition says that it is a pointer into a table called schema
<jamesh> see database/schema.py
<Kinnison> Right
<jordi> silbs: I was able to place an order, yes
<jamesh> there only seems to be an interface for getting existing schemas
<silbs> jordi: okay, thanks
<jordi> I can see it now
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> silbs: still got problems with shipit?
* SteveA catches up with chat since last night
<Kinnison> Okay, can someone explain if I want a schema, or if I want to pretend distrorelease.components doesn't exist for now and just get on with the uploader?
<SteveA> Kinnison: want to talk about it on the phone?
<silbs> SteveA: yes.  Orders can be placed, marilize can't do her job though. The page she needs to access to process orders says "Programming error. A server error occurred."
<Kinnison> SteveA: please
<Kinnison> SteveA: on my mobile
<SteveA> silbs: please /msg me the urls i need to look at to see the problem, and i'll look into it
<SteveA> Kinnison: are there any cronjobs / scripts running in production that are essential for your current work?
<Kinnison> Gina must have completed before we can open dapper
<Kinnison> Other than that, everything I do will be on drescher
<Kinnison> (which needs full db access)
<SteveA> do you know if gina does anything to karma
<Kinnison> I don't believe she touches karma at all
<SteveA> ... full DB access counts as production
<SteveA> do you know if gina does anything to Person ?
<Kinnison> She creates people if they don't already exist
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> i'm seeing various timeouts
<SteveA> don't know why just at the moment
<SteveA> i won't kill gina.
<Kinnison> stub set her commit rate to be 1000 I think
<Kinnison> (IMO that's far far far too high)
<SteveA> high being which way?
<SteveA> fine grained?  coarse?
<Kinnison> too large
<Kinnison> to coarse
<SteveA> aha
<SteveA> yeah, that could be it.
* Kinnison would have set it to 10 or 50
<SteveA> i have no idea how to change it, though
<Kinnison> stub or elmo would know
<SteveA> is it safe to kill gina, and then restart?  is there a lot of state that would be lost?
<Kinnison> At a commit rate of 1000, up to 1000 imports may be lost
<Kinnison> but tbh if gina is causing transaction problems, I'd kill her and set her commit rate way down
<SteveA> okay, thanks
<Kinnison> She's slower and spews more at smaller commit sizes
<Kinnison> which is probably why stub did it
<lbm> do it need to submit my gpg key to ubuntu's keyserver?
<lbm> or can i use any other?
<SteveA> you need to submit a gpg key only to sign the code of conduct
<Kinnison> Any keyserver should do. Allow time for your key to propogate
* SteveA misread the question
<Kinnison> SteveA: Or if you're expecting to upload to dapper
<SteveA> aha... another use at last!
<Kinnison> SteveA: see the launchpad list
<lbm> Kinnison: thanks, just sent my key to keyserver.net, i'll wait a couple of hours
<lbm> maybe the error message (if key wasn't found) should be more precise
* Kinnison expects to see various people plodding in here to wibble about gpg keys
<ajmitch> hopefully not too many would use sign-only keys
<ajmitch> upload rights will be controlled by group membership on launchpad?
<Kinnison> ajmitch: yes
<Kinnison> ajmitch: there are two teams
<Kinnison> ajmitch: ubuntu-core-dev and ubuntu-dev IIRC
<ajmitch> great, no more sending keys to elmo
<ajmitch> yes, I'm in both now
<Kinnison> You're a 'main' uploader?
<ajmitch> ye
<ajmitch> s
<Kinnison> right
<ajmitch> was approved a few weeks ago
* Kinnison thought you were just a MOTU
<Kinnison> right
<ajmitch> a few MOTUs can upload to main now
<jamesh> I've got a branch that should give a proper error message in the sign-only key case
<sabdfl> "just a MOTU"? thin, thin ice there, methinks
<ajmitch> heh
<sabdfl> SteveA: is it possible to do a traverse-and-redirect? in FooNavigation?
<sabdfl> easy, even?
<SteveA> what exactly is that?  can you give some examples perhaps?
<sabdfl> so, i want to be able to traverse foo/bar and i know what bar is
<sabdfl> but usually bar lives at /bars/bar/
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm not scared, I'm not afraid, I'm writing the code which can accept/reject his packages
<sabdfl> so i want to allow a link to foo/bar and that page will redirect to /bars/bar
<SteveA> does saying redirection('bar', '/bars/bar') work?
<SteveA> if it doesn't, i think it should and it is a bug.
<sabdfl> "just a MOTU" suggests a pecking order, and i don't think thats accurate
<sabdfl> small nitpick
<sabdfl> no offence intended, by either of us, i'm sure ;-)
<sabdfl> SteveA: but bar is not a string, its a name
<sabdfl> i want to get the object, then to a request.redirect(canonical_url(bar))
<SteveA> is 'foo' a stepthrough thing, like '+bug' ?
<sabdfl> no
<sabdfl> foo is a build
<sabdfl> and a build produces binaries
<SteveA> i see.  you have foo, a Foo, and you have FooNavigation.
<sabdfl> so foo/bar should traverse to the binary called bar from build foo
<SteveA> got it
<sabdfl> BUT
<sabdfl> i really want the person to view that page at /distros/ubuntu/hoary/i386/bar/3.2-1
<sabdfl> so, i currently can view the page at EITHER location
<sabdfl> same page
<sabdfl> same object
<sabdfl> bar/+index
<sabdfl> but i rather want to redirect
<SteveA> so, the result of $foo/$bar is a redirection to /bars/$bar
<SteveA> and here, i'm using $ to indicate something that varies
<jamesh> SteveA: btw, I think there is a bug in Navigation._combined_class_info() -- it looks like it walks __mro__ in the wrong direction
<SteveA> jamesh: nice ;-)  i'll look into it
<sabdfl> jamesh: can you give us a schedul-o-matic update please?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> sabdfl: 1 min...
<SteveA>   from canonical.launchpad.webapp.publisher import RedirectionView ;   (in class FooNavigation) def traverse(self, name): return RedirectionView('/bars/%s' % name, self.request)
<SteveA> try that
<SteveA> it is using RedirectionView, which is currently internal to how the Navigation works, but is fine to use outside of that.
<SteveA> jamesh: i see... it walks __mro__ from most specific to least specific, but destructively updates the dict
<SteveA> so that the lest specific things overwrite the most specific
<SteveA> thanks, i'll write a test and fix it
<jamesh> sabdfl: I've been working on it a bit slowly.  I've got the basics in place but need to do more testing and finish off some of the details
<SteveA> jamesh: did you speak with lifeless about it recently?
<jamesh> SteveA: no
<SteveA> i'd like to talk through the design and issues with you sometime
<SteveA> i have a bzr meeting in 15 mins though, but maybe we can talk in 55 minutes, 20 mins before the launchpad meeting?
<sabdfl> jamesh: ok. in what format are you storing a "meeting"? i figure we will need to pre-seed it with a bunch of them
<sabdfl> for example, on the days when LP guys are there during the distro week, we want to make sure each distro guy meets formally for an hour with each LP guy
<sabdfl> so kinnison can show off Soyuz, Bradb can show off Malone, Carlos Rosetta etc
<sabdfl> like a matrix of meetings
<sabdfl> easiest to pre-gen those and pre-seed the system
<jamesh> I was working off a list of Specification records, but I suppose we'd need to handle spec-less meetings
<SteveA> there should be *some* output from such meetings
<SteveA> if only a paragraph saying "foo and bar met, and we discussed baz"
<SteveA> otherwise there's no way of understanding what's gone on later
<ajmitch> sabdfl: by distro guy, you mean canonical people on the distro team? or will the rest of us also get some time?
<sabdfl> jamesh: the spec list is just one input to the "what meetings can we have today" algorithm
<sabdfl> the other input should be "what meetings are already scheduled"?  and that is not in LP
<sabdfl> the output should be "what meetings we could have"
<sabdfl> we need to be able to combine the "already scheduled" and the "now recommended" meetings to see how the day would look
<sabdfl> then add a few manual meetings, perhaps "confirm" some recommended meetings by moving them to the "scheduled" list
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'd like for my meetings with the distro guys to be slightly shaped
<sabdfl> and thus iterate towards a final scheduled list for the day
<Kinnison> sabdfl: In particular, my meetings with colin, elmo, infinity, lamont and mdz should clearly be longer
<sabdfl> Kinnison: if james stores them as xml files, you could shape them yourself
<sabdfl> jamesh: unless you want to record all of this in the db. but i suspect you could work more efficiently with your own local xml store
<Kinnison> sabdfl: FYI I've almost finished page 5 of 10 of these upload checks
<Kinnison> sabdfl: will you be coming in for show+tell today?
<sabdfl> cool. i now have nice initial pages for all of the source package things, starting on binaries
<sabdfl> and i have a plan for fast effective SEARCH
<SteveA> sabdfl: does the navigation stuff i pasted in do what you need?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: yes
<Kinnison> sabdfl: rock on!
<sabdfl> SteveA: sort of
<sabdfl> but i don't see why it needs to be that complex
<sabdfl> cant it just be:
<Kinnison> SteveA: Are the librarian interfaces available via getUtility() ?
<sabdfl>  traverse(name):
<sabdfl>     obj = self.context.findName(name)
<sabdfl>      self.request.redirect(canonical_url(name))
<sabdfl>     return None
<SteveA> sabdfl: it needs to be that complex, because it isn't something supported by the Navigation stuff right now.  Now that you have identified a need for it, i can add a simple way to redirect from there.
<sabdfl> ok, its not so urgent that i will kludge it now
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> stepping afk
<SteveA> my question was, does its result do what you need
<SteveA> i need to know that, in order to write the correct behaviour into the navigation
* Kinnison assumes not
<jblack> jjj
<Kinnison> spivtastic
<Kinnison> spiv: are the librarian interfaces available as zope utilities?
<ddaa> ticket tracker sucks
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/33/+editpriority
<ddaa> 404
<Kinnison> arsepint, now I need an ISourcePackageFilePublishingSet
* Kinnison decides to lunch first, and write utilities later
<Kinnison> sabdfl: will you come in for lunch?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: yes
<sabdfl> Kinnison: try to avoid Sets
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Right, well I'm gonna be going to tesco soon, so when you reach a convenient stopping place I suggest you head over
<sabdfl> usually you can just have a SourcePackage.publishedfiles
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I need something that gives me a librarian file alias when given a distribution and a filename
<sabdfl> distribution.getFile(filname)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I guess
<sabdfl> much better
* Kinnison has to workrave and buy lunch
<Kinnison> back later
* Kinnison -> lunch
<sabdfl> Kinnison: even better is distribution.getFileByName(filename)
<SteveA> right... the ContentSets are entry points into the object model.  But, you need only so many entry points.
<SteveA> Don't go creating a new entry-point where there's a perfectly good way to get where you need to be, already there.
<ddaa> bug 3103
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3103: Cannot edit the assignee and priority of a ticket Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3103
<ddaa> Somebody please take ownership of that.
<SteveA> david: done
* cprov morning hackers
<salgado> stub?
<carlos> hi
* carlos connection is a bit bad atm, but I hope will be enough to attend the meeting...
<zyga> hello carlos
<zyga> carlos: would you have 5 minutes after the meeting?
<jblack> spiv: around? 
<carlos> zyga sure
<jamesh> cprov: in a bug comment, you suggested I read bugs 1458 and 1457.  It turns out that only you and kiko can read them.
<SteveA> jamesh: the bzr meeting went on for longer than i thought it would
<jblack> jamesd: Did you get an email from me a few days ago about your google maps hack?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<jblack> jamesh: Did you get an email from me a few days ago about your google maps hack?
<jamesh> jblack: yeah.  I haven't gotten round to updating it yet.  Any particular license you'd like?
<jblack> mpt: I'd like your comments on the BzrTargetPage that I hackedu p
<matsubara> good morning all
<cprov> jamesh: if want I can CC you too pub publish it depends on kiko ( he is the triage man )
<cprov> jamesh:  if you want ...
<jblack> jamesh: Anything should work, buddy.
<kiko> morning hackers
<kiko> how is everyone?
<jblack> I'm awake!
<ddaa> why is everyone?
<carlos> kiko: morning!
<zyga> cold but fine here
<jblack> ddaa: Awake? Probably some sort of picnic or something
* mpt resists explaining the birds and the bees to ddaa
<jamesh> cprov: okay.  It just seemed weird that "Launchpad Developers" didn't have permission to view the bugs
<jblack> mpt: Did you see my question above? 
<jblack> Whoops. 8
<SteveA> jamesh: launchpad admins have permission to view stuff
<kiko> jamesh, which bugs are those? 1xx7 and 1xx8?
<mpt> jblack: oh, not until now
<cprov> jamesh: indeed
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<cprov> kiko: 145[78] 
<SteveA> who's here today?
<mpt> BjornT: Had you started reviewing my translation form branch yet?
<jamesh> kiko: 1457 and 1458
<mpt> me
<jamesh> me
<jblack> me
<BjornT> me
<niemeyer> Here
<carlos> SteveA: Are you launchpad admin, last time you were not able to see a private bug...
* carlos is here
<cprov> me
<kiko> jamesh, yeah, it's a bug, I filed it and it's assigned to bradb 
<kiko> ME
<BjornT> mpt: no, not yet
* ddaa waves
* bradb is here
<spiv> me
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> kiko, carlos: i reviewed it for him last night.  probably merged by now.
<salgado> me
<matsubara> me
<SteveA> stub?
<SteveA> lifeless: ?
<bradb> SteveA: the merge failed though. gotta fix today
<SteveA> mpool sends apologies.  i have his three sentences.
<jblack> mpool and lifeless must be off hacking together and forgot.
<mpt> BjornT: good, because I'm just mirroring my latest changes that I committed on Tuesday :-)
<SteveA> Kinnison sends apologies -- working on getting dapper open.  i have his three sentences. 
<carlos> oh, ok
<BjornT> mpt: ok
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - next meeting (DST changes?)
<SteveA>  - production / staging (timeouts?)
<SteveA>  - shipit timeouts
<SteveA>  - language packs
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> any other agenda items for today?
<SteveA> spiv: can you phone stub please?
<jblack> I have a short one
<jblack> Check Bzr.
* SteveA doesn't snigger
<spiv> SteveA: Ok.
<kiko> SteveA, rock n roll
<SteveA> jblack: okay, "check bzr" added
<ddaa> jblack: When there is bzr switch.
<mpt> jblack: I have now
<SteveA> okay, so we have DST changes coming soon
<jblack> mpt: private?
<SteveA> when does 1200 UTC get awkward for australians?
<jamesh> I don't have daylight saving, so it doesn't affect me
* spiv looks
<spiv> iirc in NSW it's at the end of the month
<spiv> http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/averages/tables/dst_times.shtml
<kiko> that's fine for us because we go into dst as well
<SteveA> that's when we'll be in montreal or so
<spiv> 31/10/2004
<mpt> In Sao Carlos it's this weekend
<SteveA> so, let's arrange new times when in montreal
<spiv> Sounds good.
<SteveA> okay, so same time next week?
<kiko> surio
<cprov> fine
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ || Developers' meeting, Thursday 20 Oct, 12:00 UTC
<SteveA> i'm going to switch the agenda around a bit, because stu isn't around.  maybe he'll turn up later.
<SteveA> so, language packs, carlos
<carlos> yep
<carlos> SteveA what do you want to talk about them?
<SteveA> how are they doing?  any remaining issues from the launchpad end?
<kiko> s/any/many
<lifeless> here
<lifeless> sorry i'm later
<carlos> hmm, I think most export issues are fixed, at least the ones known 
<carlos> the only remaining one I know is related to comments 
<carlos> but it's not too important
<SteveA> okay, that's great.
<carlos> the main problem are the remaining review-breezy* templates
<zyga> carlos: I'd like to ask one question if that's okay - about exports exactly
<kiko> carlos, is pitti happy?
<spiv> SteveA: stub's home phone is going to answering machine, and I can't find a mobile number for him.
<SteveA> spiv: i called his mobile earlier, and got the same.
<carlos> there are many of them, but jordi should be able to help here now that I did some fixes to the permissions, will give more rights now that breezy is out (or near to be released)
<SteveA> zyga: please, ask
<zyga> carlos: I've been working on something that uses exports from rosetta and last available export (3 days ago or something like that) does not validate in several cases. I have a log file available
<carlos> kiko: well, we were a bit late so pitti is not 100% happy, but we have a month now to finish any issue we get and to fix all the review-breezy* templates
<zyga> carlos: it seems that apart for some obscure charset problems there is at leas one serious problem (/me looks)
<zyga> http://www.suxx.pl/ubuntu/language-packs/process.log
<carlos> zyga like?, Martin didn't told me about any validation issue
<kiko> carlos, a month?
<zyga> check the tail - there is a parse error in exported .po
<carlos> kiko: next language pack update
<SteveA> hi stub 
<carlos> zyga: hmm, kiko told me about that bug, I didn't know the language pack had it too and It should not happen... I will take a look 
<stub> Sorry I'm late. I'm up to date on my time sheets.
<carlos> it's really bad that it still appears as we have many tests for that specific problem
<zyga> carlos: okay that's all from me - I'll monitor the export issues closely since I'm totally dependant on them
<carlos> zyga: please, notify any problem you detect, your work is a good way to check them
<kiko> carlos, it's really weird but I'm seeing it too -- in exports
<carlos> SteveA: I'm working on a new way to handle imports that mark asked
<zyga> carlos: I'll need further exports though - currently they seem to have been stopped
<carlos> to solve the big, big problem we have now (all the review-* templates=
<carlos> I want to have it ready before breezy + 1, but seems like it will be imported soon into launchpad... could I know when is that planned?
<carlos> zyga: Yeah, I think I have problems with the db link, need to check with stub later
<SteveA> i think that is proceding now
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> in that case...
<ddaa> carlos: breezy+1 = dapper
<carlos> stub: Could you comment the cron entry for the rosetta attach script?
<carlos> ddaa thank you I'm not able to remember the name :-(
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> moving on 
<SteveA> jblack: check bzr
<jblack> Ok. Quick announcement. Bzr is shaping up pretty well. 
<jblack> Lifeless is in a race to get us dogfooding before UBZ.
<jblack> Its a good time to start poking with bzr.
<jblack> So when 0.10 gets uploaded to ubuntu, give it a try, and see how it feels.
<carlos> any chance to get something like pqm for bzr? I'm starting with bzr for a personal project and I need a way to use a shared repository to work with other people
<jblack> (all done)
<jblack> carlos: There is a pqm for bzr. :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> will ask after the meeting
<lifeless> 0.1 is in breezy
<carlos> thanks
<niemeyer> jblack: Isn't it 0.1?
<ajmitch> 0.1.1 was uploaded
<jblack> Pardon, 0.1
<jamesh> 0.1.1
<jblack> Yes, its already out. My packages list was out of date. So give it a try
<lifeless> carlos: jblack has a tarball, and pqm is in my baz archive robert.collins@canonical.com--public/arch-pqm--main--0
<carlos> lifeless: thanks
<jblack> SteveA: all done.
<lifeless> if I may 
<SteveA> you may
<lifeless> bzr dogfooding is coming along well
<lifeless> the 0.1 format change was major, and with it behind us, the only critical things not yet ready are gpg signing - which is about 50% done, and 'switch', which while not trivial depends on the gpg configuration for a lot of its work.
<jblack> and sftp
<lifeless> so, mid next week, I plan to move 'dists' to bzr, which will involve a new checkout process for launchpad, and a new release of pqm
<lifeless> no
<SteveA> jblack: sftp isn't essential
<SteveA> jblack: having a way to get things to and from chinstrap is
<lifeless> sftp is not on the critical path anymore : pull and push to chinstrap are though, and we have that.
* ddaa fails to see the connection between switch and gpg, hope lifeless will explain it soon in #bzr
<lifeless> ddaa: per branch config data
* SteveA is confused about that too
<kiko> lifeless, why dists?
<lifeless> anyway..
<spiv> ddaa: I was wondering the same thing :)
<kiko> why not something like cscvs?
<lifeless> folk that commit to dists, I will be looking for you midweek to test and give feedback.
<jamesh> kiko: to assemble the launchpad tree from the various branches
<kiko> jamesh?
<SteveA> kiko: we have two kinds of tree in launchpad
<lifeless> in order of questions: product details are by sab mandate not in the bzr branch, so they are an external config item, -> needs the same infrastructure gpg policy recording does.
<SteveA> kiko: we have the 'dists' tree, which contains the information to build the other trees
<kiko> cprov, why didn't you subscribe launchpad-devel to 1457 and 1458?
<jamesh> kiko: our trees are made of launchpad, sqlobject, zope, etc
<kiko> I know
<SteveA> so, lifeless will convert the 'dists' tree to bzr format
<kiko> I understood that
<lifeless> secondly, dists because its the least critical tree - a fuckup there is harmless to everyone except stub, because there are trivial workaround
<SteveA> he will use whatever tools exist to do so
<kiko> my question is why the dists tree and not some other module.
<kiko> ah
<kiko> I see
<lifeless> if I convert cscvs and there are major teething problems, many people suffer.
<cprov> kiko: do I need to do it ? I never did, tought it was implicity
<lifeless> if I convert dists and there are unexpected issues, stub and I and -maybe- a couple others suffer.
<SteveA> also, the dists tree is used at one time, and all the rest of the trees at another time
<kiko> cprov, it's not done implicitly, you need to do it.
<lifeless> the pqm support for dists-in-bzr is well tested and ready since august
<cprov> kiko: ok, doing it now 
<kiko> cprov, it's a private bug -- only subscribers can see it
<SteveA> it would be a special case to convert just one tree for any other tree
<SteveA> okay, to move on
<lifeless> so - summary is : TODOs are shrinking, Conversion begins, committers to dists be ready to test.
<lifeless> -that is all-
<SteveA>  - production / staging
<SteveA> there seem to be quite a few timeouts happening in production
<SteveA> despite the 15 second timeout
<SteveA> some of these are not on the whole request, but for specific queries
<SteveA> the error the user sees is a plain page with just ProgrammingError on it
<SteveA> i'll be fixing this to display the usual "timed out" error page
<kiko> ah cool
<kiko> SteveA, did you see my listing
<jamesh> that'd probably require a bit of string matching
<SteveA> one of the page affected is the shipit requests processing page that marilize uses
<SteveA> jamesh: yes, it will
<SteveA> kiko: probably...
<kiko> SteveA, of error pages?
<SteveA> yeah, i think so... things more than 1 day ago have become a blur ;-)
<SteveA> stub: so, want to talk about production and staging a bit?
<kiko> ok
<SteveA> what scripts are currently running?
<SteveA> gina, i guess
<stub> And it turned out staging hadn't been updating properly for a couple of days, but I fixed that earlier today.
<SteveA> pofile stuff?
<SteveA> carlos just asked for some rosetta script to be disabled
<stub> I killed gina a few minutes ago. There didn't appear to be any rosetta scripts running atm.
<carlos> stub oh!, I think that explains the missing translations with language packs without changing any source code...
<jamesh> stub: staging seems borked again, btw
<jamesh> (just checked now)
<carlos> stub: Is staging being updated now?
<stub> no
<kiko> stub, did you see the email I just forwarded to you?
<stub> kiko: Nope, and I won't for a while
<kiko> it's about an error in lp/__init__.py
<SteveA> kiko:  mail it to me
<SteveA> stub: gina does need to run, in general, at the moment, of course
<stub> It will kick in 20mins time
<stub> kiko: fixed earlier
<SteveA> salgado: so, the shipit request page that marilize uses is timing out.  i've sent the information about the problem to stub.
<salgado> SteveA, yes, I talked to him. we're going to look how to fix that after the meeting
<SteveA> okay, great
<salgado> I'm trying to see what's wrong with the broken query, but can't tell much
<SteveA> we need to have a fix in production by tomorrow, so that marilize can do her job
<salgado> SteveA, we can also revert the cherry-pick until this is fixed
<kiko> thanks stub 
<SteveA>  - sysadmin requests
<salgado> this breakage was caused by a cherry-pick I requested to stub. the query works fine with sampledata, but it breaks in the production database
<SteveA> anything blocked on the sysadmins doing things?
<ddaa> me, but you know about it
<SteveA> ddaa: right
<jamesh> not blocked (I have other stuff to do), but there is the bugzilla dump
<stub> salgado:  AND
<stub>                ((Person.id = ShippingRequest.recipient AND
<stub>                  Person.fti @@ ftq('')) OR
<stub>                 (EmailAddress.person = ShippingRequest.recipient AND
<stub>                  lower(EmailAddress.email) LIKE '%%') means you will get num_people_rows * num_email_address_rows rows being returned, which is doable on sample data but will never complete with production data
<ddaa> well, I _do_ have other things to do :)
<SteveA> jamesh: you have that now, i think
<bradb> jamesh: Are you writing the conversion script?
<jamesh> bradb: yeah
<bradb> sweet
<SteveA> jamesh: i'll look up the email from elmo after this meeting
<SteveA> - activity reports
<ddaa> I am.
<jblack> I am
* carlos is not up to date
<bradb>  jour, mo
<salgado> stub, I see. how can I fix that and still query the emailaddress table?
<niemeyer> I'm ok as well
<salgado> btw, I'm up to date
<mpt> up to date
<carlos> As soon as I get my laptop connected to Internet will send all pending reports
* BjornT is not up to date
<spiv> Not up to date: I'm missing a few from the last week
<jamesh> sent reports for up til wednesday.  will send today's later
<lifeless> up to date
<ddaa> bradb: I think that would be "g suis zajour, mo" :)
<kiko> I've got one day to send but it already written
<SteveA> so, there's going to be a round of appraisal / feedback stuff happening in a month or two.  being timely with activity reports is one of the things that is considered in that.  do yourself service, and keep them up to date.
<bradb> or just "j't' jour, mo" :P
* SteveA is not up to date... again.  i have the last week's in gtimelog, ready to sent out, though.
<stub> salgado: it should be fine if it becomes AND person.id = shippingrequest.recipient and emailaddress.person = shippingrequest.recipient and (person.fi@@ftq('thequery') OR lower(emailaddress.email) like '%the query') and you make sure we don't match the empty string (which will return all records in a very inneficient manner)
* ddaa ducks bricks of sql
<SteveA> so, looks like everyone but me and bjorn are more or less up to date this time around
<SteveA> well done
<carlos> SteveA you, bjorn and me
<BjornT> i only lack two days, though, will send them soon
<SteveA> BjornT: okay, that's not too bad
<SteveA> just me then ;-)
<jblack> ~.
<SteveA> anything else critical to discuss?
<mpt> When does main start using Malone?
<mpt> mdz suggested in the release announcement that all bug reports should go in Malone
<SteveA> once we've converted the data from bugzilla
<SteveA> interesting... but i think we need to have gina done first
<spiv> More generally, what does the end of breezy/start of dapper mean for Launchpad? :)
* bradb looks forward to that day. 1.0. NOW.
<SteveA> we should answer that when Kinnison is around
<SteveA> let's go for the three sentences.  i have Kinnison's cprov's and mpool's.
* ajmitch will have to instruct universe bugfixers not to reject main bugs :)
<lifeless> DONE: diff between branches, helped release 0.1, performance tuning, general fixes, mgmt stuff
<SteveA> DOIT
<ddaa> DONE: landed importd-archivelocation, not rolled out, revived BranchDataStorage
<ddaa> TODO: python import, BranchDataStorage with niemeyer
<ddaa> BLOCKED: XFS for python on production systems
<lifeless> TODO: finish gpg configs and the sign/check ui, integrate with testaments.
<kiko> DONE: reviews, QA, ensuring critical fixes land, user support
<lifeless> BLOCKED: Not.
<mpt> DONE: Finished bug listings, reworked translation form, various bugfixes
<mpt> TODO: style sheet rationalization, /people/whoever design, more bugfixes
<mpt> HINDRANCES: four branches waiting for review (kiko, BjornT)
<salgado> DONE: Improved searching in shipit, lots of bug fixes, some code review, help out matsubara and gneuman
<salgado> TODO: ShipIt reports, code review, help out matsubara and gneuman
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<kiko> TODO: clear out my INBOX and start working on UBZ organization
<jblack> DONE: coordinating third party packages
<BjornT> DONE: vacation. coming back from vacation. resolved conflicts. fixed some bugs
<BjornT> TODO: reviews. cron-job for support tracker. outgoing e-mail for support tracker.
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Landed a bugtarget search portlet. Wrote a sortorder widget. Make bug privacy admin-aware. Bought loads more memory!
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: reviews, added more debugging to librarian
<spiv> TODO: AuthServerCaching
<spiv> BLOCKED: no.
<bradb> TODO: Get the admin-awareness patch through pqm. Talk to kiko to finish up the sortorder widget review. More user experience optimization and bugfixing.
<carlos> DONE: Language packs, debug, debug, debug, fix, fix, fix, bug triage
<bradb> BLOCKED: Non.
<kiko> mpt, that's what BLOCKED is for
<jblack> TODO: more third party tools, more documentation
<jblack> BLOCKED: None new.
<mpt> kiko: They're not blocking me
<kiko> bradb, I've got second thoughts on the admin-awareness patch -- have you consulted with others
<niemeyer> DONE: Boolean executable flag in bzr, tags in bzr, chats with David, started working on launchpad
<niemeyer> TODO: Fix importd tests
<niemeyer> BLOCKED: Nope
<SteveA> <Kinnison> DONE: Sprinting for the Uploader, buildd etc.
<SteveA> <Kinnison> TODO: Uploader needs finishing, Open Dapper on Launchpad
<SteveA> <Kinnison> BLOCKED: Gina run completion on Production
<SteveA> <cprov> DONE: BuildUI partially, fine-tune buildd-scoring, NominatedArchIndep
<SteveA> <cprov> TODO: Release BuilddUI and other tweaks on buildd
<SteveA> <cprov> BLOCKED: None
<SteveA> <mpool> DONE: bzr 0.1 release for breezy and including weaves, various bugs
<carlos> TODO: PO imports/attachment, language packs, bug triage, give jordi more permissions
<kiko> mpt, they are blocking that part of your work, and HINDRANCES is non-standard
<SteveA> <mpool> TODO: bzr 0.1.1 with small fixes; gpg signing; revision properties
<jamesh> DONE: merged some of my pending branches, some GPG issues, some initial work on
<SteveA> <mpool> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> bugzilla -> Malone migration
<jamesh> TODO: more schedulomatic work, code reviews
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: more navigation hacking, reviews, management
<mpt> ok, ok
<SteveA> TODO: breadcrumbs landed, reviews, management
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> BLOCKED: No (Rosetta needs gina run on production to improve its usability)
<bradb> kiko: Yes, previously. I intentionally made admins not allowed to see private bugs, but have heard a few complaints about it from admins since. :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix bug 2769, stop converting distribution supports tickets from causing a system error. (patch-2644: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<kiko> bradb, was I the only one to complain?
<bradb> kiko: "a few", so no
<bradb> SteveA, jamesh, etc 
<SteveA> BjornT: can you do review for mpt today?
<kiko> is jamesh a launchpad admin?
* spiv watches the clock
<kiko> bradb, the issue there was that launchpad wasn't subscribed to that bug
<jamesh> kiko: nope.  I'm just on Launchpad Developers
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, i'll try to do it today
<kiko> bradb, I think we may be on the wrong track
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> SteveA, I can do mpt's review too
<SteveA> any other blocked issues?
<bradb> kiko: if something goes wrong with a private bug, who fixes it?
<kiko> the DBA?
<bradb> :)
<SteveA> kiko, bradb: let's talk about this in 2 mins ;-)
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<ddaa> niemeyer: Good morning
<zyga> great :)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Morning!
<carlos> SteveA thanks
<SteveA> thanks everyone. 
<zyga> carlos: is there any estimated ETA for further exports? are they usefull to anyone besides me?
<ddaa> niemeyer: I'm heading for lunch now, we'll have our daily sync when I'm back in 30-60mins
<carlos> zyga: I'm all yours ;-)
<SteveA> bradb: i'm going to be implementing "admin hats" in the nearish future.
<ddaa> niemeyer: okay with you?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok
<bradb> hats are nice
<niemeyer> ddaa: Sure
<kiko> SteveA, I remember that now
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<niemeyer> ddaa: Have a nice lunch
<carlos> further exports?
<SteveA> bradb: this is a feature whereby admin team members only get admin privs when they specifically elect to do so.
<carlos> zyga what do you mean?
<carlos> zyga daily exports?
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<SteveA> bradb: usually, they use the site as a normal user.  without the "admin hat" on, they would not see private bugs.
<zyga> carlos: I was using tarballs from pittys ~ directory but now they seem to have been stopped
<zyga> carlos: yes, daily exports
<bradb> SteveA: nice
<SteveA> jamesh: i'm going to /msg you where the bugzilla db is
<carlos> zyga well, we were planning to stop doing them and move it to monthly exports like language packs
<dreifinger> hey peeps
<carlos> zyga I will fix them to resume the daily exports until all know issues are gon
<carlos> gone
* dreifinger is brb
<zyga> carlos: cool, monthly exports are reasonable
<SteveA> bradb: then, we'll also log when an admin uses this privilege to view a private bug
<dreifinger> new ubunto installe
<SteveA> bradb: so there will be some kind of audit trail available
<bradb> kiko: if going through the DBA is the best way to resolve problems with private bugs (which may not necessarily be trivial issues to fix in SQL), I don't mind. It means just leaving things the way I have them documented/implemented currently.
<carlos> zyga: the idea is that we export the tarball so pitti can generate updated language packs
<lifeless> SteveA: it should not log if they would have access as their normal self
<zyga> carlos: so you are aware of export issues, I don't need to tell anyone else about them - right?
<SteveA> lifeless: correct
<SteveA> lifeless: only if the escalation is used
<kiko> bradb, I think SteveA's fix would make your change acceptable
<zyga> carlos: great - I use it for the exactly... similar purpose :-)
<bradb> kiko: I'm inclined to lock private bugs up as tightly as possible, but a true "admin" has no such restrictions, IMHO
<SteveA> kiko: this isn't top of my priority list right now, but it isn't bottom either
<kiko> SteveA, should bradb wait for this?
<carlos> zyga no, don't need to complain to anyone else, I get an email remind me about the problem, but yesterday I was on holidays and today I had network problems, that's why it's still broken, I hope will be fixed later today
<SteveA> kiko: i think, no.  but we should have fewer launchpad admins.  i need to add a launchpad developers group to the sample data, and then we can narrow down the launchpad admins a bit.
<bradb> indeed
<kiko> okay, agreed then
<zyga> carlos: great, thanks, that's all from me :)
<carlos> zyga ok, cool.
<bradb> SteveA, kiko: so, i'll go ahead and baz smash the admin patch then?
<SteveA> kiko: so, to recap: i add the launchpad developers group to the sampledata, and allow this group to see tracebacks at all times.  then, we thin out the admins group.  then brad can land this change.  later on, i add 'changing hats'
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<SteveA> bradb: actually, how about you do the sampledata change, and the tracebacks change?
<SteveA> that way it is all onemerge
<carlos> I need to disconnect while I'm on lunch, will be back in an hour or so
<SteveA> carlos: okay, see you later
<kiko> bradb, I would appreciate a better message for permission denied though
<bradb> kiko: indeed
<SteveA> bradb: what page does kiko mean for "permission denied" ?
<SteveA> what does that message occur?
<bradb> SteveA: I really want to land code. Is there a need to hold back landing to add these other things?
<kiko> SteveA, viewing the bug page if you don't have permission to see it
<SteveA> bradb: yes.  however, it is about 3 lines of code.  you should make this change, and then land it.
<SteveA> kiko: and what information do you want to see on that page?
* SteveA msgs bradb to explain the small change required
<SteveA> kiko: if this is a custom error page, i'd like to be involved in doing that.
<SteveA> as this ties into navigation changes.
<kiko> SteveA, Unauthorized: this bug is private: only explicit subscribers are allowed to view it, and you are not a subscriber.
<kiko> something like that
<kiko> mpt can cook up proper wording
<SteveA> kiko: okay.  i have a more general solution to this, but i think we can do a special error page as an interim measure.
<ajmitch> kiko: bug submitters are still subscribed, though?
<kiko> ajmitch, they are automatically subscribed when the bug is made private IIRC
<ajmitch> right, I was just surprised when a launchpad bug I reported was set private & I could still see it
<SteveA> mpt: salgado reviewed my initial breadcrumbs code.  i need to make some corrections to it (thanks salgado), and then i'll land it.
<SteveA> mpt: i have implemented all of the examples mentioned in the spec.
<mpt> SteveA: great
<sabdfl> stub: ProgrammingError: ERROR:  could not open file "/usr/share/postgresql/contrib/english.stop
<sabdfl> ?
<SteveA> mpt: the two things it doesn't do at the moment: handle trailing ">" markers.  Make the crumb not a link if it is the current page
<sabdfl> also, stub, when do you plan to branch?
<stub> sabdfl: You running PostgreSQL 7.4 ? That looks like it would have to be a tsearch2 issue
<SteveA> mpt: i need to do a bit of refactoring before i do those things, because the requred code will end up in 3 places otherwise.
<SteveA> mpt: so, that will land tomorrow or so.
<mpt> ok
<stub> sabdfl: I havn't looked at the recent commits yet. You have something to land?
<sabdfl> i'm working on a branch that needs to be in Tuesday
<sabdfl> same trick - let me know what RF revision you will tag from, I will merge that and no more
<sabdfl> and yes, pg7-4
<stub> sabdfl: ok
<sabdfl> cool, thanks
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'll land a navigation change to allow redirection as a consequence of traversal when i land breadcrumbs today.
<sabdfl> i will merge now, then wait for mail from you
<SteveA> sabdfl: will you want to merge from my branch for this, to avoid going later into RF?
<sabdfl> SteveA: if you make it before the cutoff, i'll get it
<SteveA> okay.  i need lunch now.  it'll be submitted this afternoon sometime.
<stub> sabdfl: I havn't seen that english.stop error before.
<stub> sabdfl: Hmm... that is the hoary location of english.stop. Breezy puts it in /usr/share/postgresql/7.4/contrib/english.stop. Has there been a PostgreSQL update recently?
<kunta> hello everibody
<kunta> i want to add a new language to ubuntu translation tree
<kunta> how can i do that please
<sabdfl> stub: no, i suspect a bug in the breezy package that we just discovered :-/
<sabdfl> kunta: we need to know the plural form
<sabdfl> have you translated PO files before?
<stub> sabdfl: I don't know why it isn't affecting me though unless there was an update in the last 6 hours or so...
<sabdfl> stub: it seems to be only this query
<sabdfl> others work
<kunta> once before for mozilla
<stub> sabdfl: Now that is freaky...
<kunta> but it was for my convenience
* SteveA --> lunch
<kunta> i'm leaving in guadeloupe and my own language isn't in the translation tree
<kunta> someone can help me
<kiko> kunta, what language is that?
<kunta> kreyol
<kiko> aha
<kiko> jordi, ping?
<kunta> se lang a manman mwen e i pa adan biten a zot
<kunta> an example 
<sabdfl> kunta: ok, you need to do some research. find a PO file in kreyol, and find the Plural-Form: headers
<sabdfl> and bring those here
<sabdfl> give them to Jordi or Carlos
<sabdfl> and they will set it up
<sabdfl> then you are OK
<sabdfl> google will help
<mpt> arggg
<kunta> i'm the first to propose that
<mpt> bradb?
<bradb> mpt: ?
<kunta> i'm must create plural form:header and po file ?
<bradb> kiko: btw, can you please have a look at my reply to your review of the sortorder widget? i'm hoping to land that this morning.
<kiko> yes, bradb 
<bradb> great, thakns
<bradb> er, thanks
<mpt> bradb: If you're not busy, fixing https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bugs/3091 would make my triage-while-waiting-for-baz much easier :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3091: +viewstatus for bug fails with NotFound error for context/priority/title Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3091
<bradb> mpt: the search portlet already does that
<kunta> wait a minute please
<mpt> bradb: great
<sabdfl> mpt: did you do the new ticket icon? nice
<bradb> mpt: to be clearer: you can jump to any bug id or do a search from within the bug pages
<sabdfl> celso: good work on the build system. the code is generally well structured and easy to grok
<mpt> sabdfl: yeah, a few weeks ago, I need to tweak the colors to match the lpintegration icon
<Kinnison> sabdfl: FYI, if you need my attention for anything, prod me here 'cos my headphones cancel office noise to reduce distraction
<sabdfl> will do
<Kinnison> cool
<mpt> bradb: I don't see what your clarification has to do with that bug
<Kinnison> SteveA: selectOneBy -- does that return zero-or-one, or is it one-or-raise ?
<SteveA> returns a thing, or None, or raises if >1
<bradb> mpt: it makes hacking the url unnecessary,  until i fix the URL, adding a useful feature at the same time
<SteveA> and i'm having lunch, so not here ;-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks
<mpt> bradb: The bug has nothing to do with URL-hacking that I can see. It's about a missing title for NULL priorities.
<bradb> mpt: oh, then you gave me the wrong URL :)
<bradb> mpt: I thought you were implying that +bugs/NN should work
<mpt> bradb: No, by "fixing <url to bug>" I meant fixing the bug that's described at that URL
<bradb> but yes, i'm aware of the priority title problem, have created the branch to start it, just landing other stuff before continuing on that one
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> I mistyped the URL
<mpt> sorry
<mpt> but Ubugtu got it right anyway :-)
<cprov> SteveA: please, ping me when you get back .
<kiko> stub, are you going to bed nowish?
<mpt> bradb: other than search, the big annoyance factor seems to be the lack of package/product/project subscriptions
<sabdfl> stub: do you have an example of creating an fti?
<stub> kiko: nowish I'm helping get shipit operational again
<kiko> stub, okay, I'm going to provide a quick fix for +edithomepage
<stub> sabdfl: Just edit database/schema/fti.py , adding the stuff you need to the data structure at the top of the script
<kiko> (bug 3046)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3046: Unable to edit my home page Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: neuman, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3046
<bradb> mpt: really? why's that? I would have thought have a way to change the maintainer to accurately reflect who is actually responsible for making sure fixes in that package are uploaded would be somewhat more important.
<bradb> s/have a way/that a way/
<sabdfl> stub: i have a few text fields on the row, and want the fti to include all of them, prioritised, is that easy?
<bradb> (which would also make it easy for a user to ask for a list of specifically "bugs on things i maintain" and get back precisely the list of bugs filed on things for which they are responsible.)
<stub> sabdfl: yes. You can assign a priority for each from A to D (A being highest priority)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: check out fti.py
<Kinnison> sabdfl: it's really easy
<kiko> matsubara, ping?
<kiko> I am asking myself about your patch-23
<ajmitch> bradb: and when different people maintain it in different distros?
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<mpt> bradb: well, accurate maintainership works for the maintainer of a package, but subscriptions works for the maintainer *and* anyone else who does bugfixes, *and* for projects like MOTU that cover hundreds of packages
* Kinnison sniggers
<matsubara> kiko, pong
* Kinnison changes 'return NotFoundError(name)' to 'raise NotFoundError(name)'
* Kinnison knows how to program in python
<Kinnison> oh yes
<kiko> matsubara, I'm curious if it would be possible to avoid generating the null bugdelta alltogether
<bradb> ajmitch: our data model handles that, AFAIK
<ajmitch> bradb: how would it handle subscriptions of MOTU to > 10K packages?
<bradb> ajmitch: we'd need a list of those packages and then we'd write some code, I'd imagine
<bradb> (i.e. to make sure the maintainer data is set correctly)
<matsubara> checking it, just a min
<bradb> ajmitch: for a newcomer to tell LP "I want to subscribe to all MOTU packages" would probably require something like tags/keywords, in my estimation
<ajmitch> bradb: I'd want to be able to subscribe to a package or group of packages
<ajmitch> usually just those that are related to the teams I'm in though
<mpt> bradb: No, just subscribe to the MOTU project
<bradb> sure. tags are well-suited to that kind of thing, IMHO. i.e. arbitrary grouping of things.
<kiko> mpt, that's an interesting concept
<kiko> and correct too
<bradb> mpt: that doesn't sound the same, semantically
<ajmitch> mpt: then you'd receive all the bugs that the motu team receives?
<bradb> and various other things, presumably
<mpt> yep
<mpt> those on the MOTU mailing list already do, in an awkward fashion
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> we're trying to get the moderation sorted
<mpt> seb128 may be right, people sending comments to Malone shouldn't get random responses from other people/mailing lists/bots
<mpt> Does debbugs have bug subscriptions?
<ajmitch> yes, it does
<mpt> so how does it solve this problem?
<ajmitch> at least I think it was recently added
<ajmitch> you can subscribe to packages as well, which is separate
<mpt> right, but what if you subscribe a moderated mailing list to a package or to a bug
<ajmitch> which is often the case - I don't think there's a problem there, other people don't get moderation requests afaik
<kiko> stub, can you cherry-pick christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--trivialities--1--patch-46
<mpt> ajmitch: how? :-)
<kiko> stub, I've sent to PQM if you can wait, but otherwise, it fixes bug 3046, which is a major embarassment for us
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3046: Unable to edit my home page Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Christian Reis, Status: PendingUpload http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3046
<mpt> hooray for kiko
<Nafallo> yay!
<Nafallo> nice fresh bot? :-)
<kiko> friggin portlet-actions
<ajmitch> mpt: not sure yet :) debbugs subscription was implemented back in july
<kiko> BjornT?
<ajmitch> mpt: I could be mistaken there, that was from a quick google search..
<kiko> bradb?
<bradb> kiko: ?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<stub> kiko: mirroring can help (or giving me the correct patch#)
<kiko> stub, doh
<stub> BjornT: your cherry pick should be live
<kiko> BjornT, matsubara has a fix for bug 759 that essentially short-circuits when the bug delta is None. 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #759: re-duping an already duped bug causes system error. Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/759
<BjornT> stub: cool, thanks
<kiko> BjornT, I'm wondering if there is a way of avoiding even triggering the bug notification
* BjornT takes a look
<kiko> stub, mirrorred, paper bag on head 
<Kinnison> salgado: fancy a teeny tiny review?
<mpt> SteveA: When you say "Should the breadcrumbs show on an error page", what kind of breadcrumbs *could* you show safely?
<Kinnison> or kiko, what about you? fancy a teeny tiny review?
<salgado> Kinnison, does it has to be now?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, there should be a way, i'll take a quick look at it. (btw, wouldn't a better solution be to turn 'Mark as duplicate' into 'Unmark as duplicate', or something like that?)
<mpt> SteveA: e.g. on an Oops page, what if the error is in one of the breadcrumb titles/links itself?
<Kinnison> salgado: I'm on a really tight time budget wrt. dapper, it can wait a bit, but so long that I end up committing more to the branch
<Kinnison> salgado: I can nopaste the diff
<Kinnison> salgado: It's really very small
<salgado> Kinnison, okay
<Kinnison> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileiClBw3.html
* Kinnison workraves
* mpt sees the "Launchpad will be going offline" message for the first time
<mpt> stub, how is the "in six minutes" calculated?
<ajmitch> mpt: I got familiar with that when bugfixing for breezy :)
<mpt> is that using fmt:approximateduration?
<stub> mpt: Dunno. Steve wrote that. (If I reviewed it, I've forgotten)
<sabdfl> stub: interesting python ./fti.py gives me that same english.stop error
<kiko> BjornT, I don't think that catches a double-submit or reload bug
<stub> sabdfl: Paste your change to fti.py and I'll test it on my machine
<Kinnison> sabdfl: python fti.py -U postgres -d launchpad_dev
<sabdfl> Kinnison: same error
<Kinnison> sabdfl: want me to come look?
<sabdfl> sure
<stub> Kinnison: I havn't seen that before. It would be good to know if sabdfl is triggering a lurking bug in our code or if his PostgreSQL installation is screwed somehow
<stub> kiko: picked
<sabdfl> stub: the db dump came from a hoary machine
<sabdfl> if the path is inside the db dump, then that would explain it
<sabdfl> how can i update the tsearch2 etc inside an existing db?
<sabdfl> stub: are you taged yet?
<stub> not tagged yet
<sabdfl> how do i reinstall tsearch2 without munging the database?
<stub> Sounds like we need to extract the tsearch2 stuff
<stub> hmm...
<sabdfl> --setup-only worked
<sabdfl> oh
<sabdfl> no it didn't
<kiko> stub, you ROCK
<stub> sabdfl: ok. The table the dud data is stored in is ts2.pg_ts_dict
<kiko> bradb, how's bug 3077 going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3077: Oops at +assignedbugs and +viewstatus from missing NULL priority title Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Brad Bollenbach, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3077
<BjornT> kiko: that's true, but it would greatly reduce the risk triggering the bug. anyway, here's one way of fixing the bug:
<lifeless> gnight
<bradb> kiko: blocked on my current branch, which is making its own changes to the sampledata (due to SteveA's suggestion from earlier). i'm just fixing some broken tests now, which takes especially long without being able to execute individual stories.
<stub> sabdfl:  update pg_ts_dict set dict_initoption = '/usr/share/postgresql/7.4/contrib/english.stop' where dict_name=en_stem; should fix it I think
<BjornT> kiko: 1) change IBug.duplicateof to be an Object field, with schema=IBug. 2) add BugWidget._toFieldValue that converts the text input to a bug.
<kiko> bradb, okay, thanks.
<kiko> BjornT, okay, and then?
<BjornT> kiko: for the first step you'd have to add IBug['duplicateof'] .schema = IBug after IBug's definition (might be a nicer way)
<kiko> BjornT, you can't do that in the constructor?
<BjornT> kiko: then the mail notification won't be triggered
<BjornT> kiko: you can't reference IBug from inside IBug's definition
<kiko> stub, can you also cherrypick rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2604 so I can see what's causing our externalsystem failure?
<kiko> stub, hmm, actually, don't.
<kiko> stub, use christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-184 instead
<kiko> the launchpad patch is too big
<kiko> salgado, can you translate "Fix a bug when displaying the vote of the logged in user in a public poll" to me?
<kiko> bradb, for the record, you could never have landed the change to bugpriority without testing it in the sample data, it was a major flaw.
<BjornT> kiko: actually, it might be nicer to create a Bug field instead, it could import IBug from its validation method. this would avoid having to change IBug after it has been defined.
<kiko> BjornT, that sounds better indeed
<mpt> BjornT: Do you have any idea when bugzilla.ubuntu.com is being imported into Malone?
<kiko> mpt, jamesh is working on it, but not soonish
<mpt> ok, ta
<ajmitch> bradb: 3077 is a little way off then? it's causing some pain & anguish for me :)
<bradb> ajmitch: it should be rolled out tomorrow
<ajmitch> great
<bradb> unless stub was planning to stay up all night :)
<ajmitch> it broke viewing the list of MOTU bugs a couple of days before release
<kiko> ajmitch, null priorities :-(
<ajmitch> kiko: yeah I heard, I filed a bug as well
<bradb> stub: to make sure a patch is cherry-pickable, i can 1. branch off prod, 2. fix, 3. request that branch to be cherry-picked, 4. make another branch off rocketfuel,, 5. merge the cherry-pickable branch into the branch-of-rf branch and sort out the conflicts, right?
<kiko> mpt, bradb, note that bug 3091 isn't exactly a dupe of 3077, though they have the same root origin -- be sure to fix in both places
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3091: +viewstatus for bug fails with NotFound error for context/priority/title Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3091
<bradb> kiko: ok
<mpt> kiko: I put all the URLs in the updated description
<mpt> and updated the title too
<bradb> SteveA: FTR, adding this sample data change with my other, unrelated changes, is making life much more complicated ;)
<stub> bradb: I think lifeless wrote instructions on the wiki somewhere. I'm not a baz expert despite my reputation of omniscience ;)
<salgado> kiko, when you go to a public poll in which you already voted, your vote should be displayed. there was a problem that the code was trying to get your vote even when you haven't voted. I fixed that and added a test
<stub> bradb: What you describe sounds sane. 
<kiko> thanks salgado 
<kiko> mpt, are you seeing floating tabs in launchpad yet again? :-(
<bradb> stub: when you roll out production, do you roll out a completely fresh tree, or do you merge in the latest changes?
<bradb> if you roll out a completely fresh tree, this cherry-pick idea makes sense, according to my mental model anyway
<mpt> kiko: yep
<stub> bradb: For cherry picks I generally 'baz update' or 'baz switch' to the head of the production branch
<kiko> mpt, FFS. this time I can't really see who did it :-(
<stub> bradb: once the relevant patches have been 'baz replay'ed onto the production branch of course
<mpt> kiko: I'm about to attack the style sheets viciously, so a fix for that should fall out
<kiko> thanks mpt 
<bradb> stub: so you replay and commit cherrypicked patches to the prod branch?
<Kinnison> Do we run the tests in optimised mode or something odd?
<stub> bradb: Yes.
<bradb> ok
<stub> Kinnison: no. 
* Kinnison wonders why this assert isn't firing then
<Kinnison> assert expr, msg
<Kinnison> yes?
<kiko> correct
* Kinnison glares at this
<stub> Kinnison, kiko: did you get this email -> http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/launchpad-error-reports/Week-of-Mon-20051010/014997.html
<Kinnison> I've gotta workrave, back in a sec
* stub wonders how come it got archived, but never arrived in his mailbox
<sabdfl> stub: you gem
<kiko> looking stub 
<Kinnison> stub: Hmm
<Kinnison> stub: Not a clue what that's on about
<kiko> Kinnison, I just emailed you about that error, ftr
<stub> the errors are just the usual gina borkage. I'm currently trying to work out if Mailman is silently dropping long messages or if my mail provider is
<Kinnison> stub: Seems very odd that the constraint is being violated
<Kinnison> stub: What's your commit size?
* Kinnison recommends using a very small one for early runs
<stub> I patched gina earlier today to commit after every one. It is no longer tied to the --countdown option
<stub> Because otherwise it is impossible to recover from database exceptions (and we need commit lots  on production anyway)
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> So she imported the sources okay?
<kiko> stub, I don't know -- I suspect I didn't get it but don't know
<stub> I guess so ;)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix bug 3046: Unable to edit my home page. Add a test for it. (patch-2645: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<stub> Kinnison: I don't know if that is warty, hoary, breezy or what though.
<Kinnison> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/warty/+sources/mozilla-firefox
<Kinnison> that works
<Kinnison> (apart from obviously not being published yet)
<Kinnison> that's gonna be fun
<sabdfl> stub: do you know if the gpg-keyring import went ahead?
<Kinnison> At least the publisher doesn't hold a transaction open while it runs apt-ftparchive any more :-)
<stub> sabdfl: No. I opened a bug on it. We have code but it was very unclear what keyrings I should be using or where to find them.
<sabdfl> hmm.. bummer, the gina run will create masses of dup people then
<Kinnison> sabdfl: bit late, it'll have done it by now :-)
<stub> sabdfl: Yes. Unfortunately we couldn't afford to wait any more
<Kinnison> Someone needs to do the following to the db.
<Kinnison> 1. Mark breezy as the current supported
<bradb> stub: what branch do i want to branch from to be sure my patch is cherry-pickable for you tomorrow?
<Kinnison> 2. Mark hoary as supported
<Kinnison> 3. Create a breezy distrorelease
<Kinnison> 4. add sparc and ia64 to each of hoary breezy and dapper
<stub> I'm still waiting for someone to own that bug - we spent the time writing the code but someone who was involved in the detailed discussions needs to push it over the finish line
<Kinnison> 3 should be 'create a dapper distrorelease'
<stub> is that a me job or can someone do it through the ui (with real descriptions rather than lorem ipsum)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: what's the UI status for all that?
<Kinnison> stub: remember hoary/breezy imports have five archs, not three
<stub> bradb: rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36
<sabdfl> Kinnison: doable, i think
<bradb> thanks
<kiko> stub, what bug are you referring to?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: test on your laptop?
<stub> bradb: erm... actually.... stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36 (it hasn't gotten through pqm yet)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: My laptop is *way* busy right now
<sabdfl> ok
* Kinnison is almost permanently running tests
<stub> kiko: I would tell you except my 'my bugs' page is giving me an oops :-(
<kiko> :-(
<Kinnison> stub: oh yeah, and hoary has hppa too
<Kinnison> s/hoary/breezy/
<stub> Kinnison: they do?
<Kinnison> stub: warty has i386, powerpc, amd64
<stub> I'll need to do that tomorrow - I havn't a clue if those architectures exist in the production db
<Kinnison> stub: hoary has i386, powerpc, amd64, ia64, sparc
<Kinnison> stub: breezy has i386, powerpc, amd64, ia64, sparc, hppa
<Kinnison> elmo: that's right isn't it?
<bradb> stub: so i should wait until that lands to branch, i take it
<stub> bradb: You can branch directly from there if you want. 
<elmo> Kinnison: no
<elmo> hoary + breezy have the same architectures
<elmo> all 6
<Kinnison> elmo: oh right
<Kinnison> stub: so, warty == i386,amd64,powerpc
<bradb> stub: ok, branching directly from there then
<Kinnison> stub: hoary and breezy == i386,amd64,powerpc,hppa,ia64,sparc
<Kinnison> keyb.
<kiko> uk
<Keybuk> ello
<sabdfl> stub: do you have any examples of places where we do non-SQLobject-style access to the db?
<sabdfl> like "SELECT DISTINCT foo FROM bar INNER JOIN.... etc"?
<stub> sabdfl: people merge
<sabdfl> 'k thanks
<stub> gina
<moyogo> hi
<stub> Kinnison: Unless gina magically fills out distroarchrelease, processor, processorfamily the relevant records need to be created for the 3 new hoary and breezy architectures. I would like someone more familiar with the distribution to do this.
<stub> Or I could guess, which might be amusing
<zyga> since when ubuntu builds for ia64?
<Nafallo> zyga: atleast since hoary started.
<Kinnison> stub: Okay, so it needs me or sabdfl to do that
<zyga> Nafallo: but there aren't any iso images built for it
<Nafallo> zyga: it's not an official, supported architecture.
<stub> Kinnison: If you have time. It should be about 12 insert statements.
<sabdfl> Kinnison: part of my current branch does the official/unofficial port flag for distroarchrelease
* stub hopes that is all that is needed
<SteveA> bradb: really?  because of sample data conflicts?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Cool
<stub> Should the extra architectures wait then until that lands?
<Kinnison> stub: we can run gina to import the additional archs later
<stub> Cool
<Kinnison> so yes, we can wait for sabdfl's brach
<bradb> SteveA: because of the somewhat increased likelihood of them happening, yeah
<SteveA> mpt: can we talk about breadcrumbs and errors a bit?
* Kinnison has seen some of the UI from sabdfl -- soyuz is gonna ROCK
<sabdfl> well, this first drop is skeletal, but thanks Kinnison :-)
<zyga> soyuz?
<kiko> zyga, the package and distro-management side of launchpad
<zyga> something an average person will ever see?
<mpt> SteveA: sure
<Kinnison> zyga: launchpad.net/distros
<SteveA> mpt: so, here's what happens currently...
<SteveA> as traversal happens, the request accumulates a set of breadcrumb links, starting at the root and working down the url
<SteveA> traversal, and thus new breadcrumbs, will stop being added when an error is encountered
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<zyga> outdated -> 5.04 marked as current stable and 5.10 as devel ;] 
<mpt> SteveA: ok, so https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/is/teh/r0xor would show "Launchpad > Products > Launchpad"?
<SteveA> so, for example a permissions error on some page will get the full set of breadcrumbs for that page (but no other menus or anything, because the page isn't actually rendered as such)
<SteveA> mpt: yes
<mpt> great
<SteveA> with the latter "Launchpad" made strong
<mpt> yup
<SteveA> if you're happy with that, then great
<kiko-fud> rock rock rock
<SteveA> i don't need to do anything special
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry picks (patch-7: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com ...)
<stub> I've updated the release statuses and dates in the db
<Kinnison> stub: thanks
<sabdfl> stub: can i trouble you for another db patch review?
<sabdfl> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileweR7pT.html
<sabdfl> with comments of course
<Kinnison> s/_spn_/_sourcepackagename_/ you cheat
<stub> sabdfl: That another one for the statistician?
<sabdfl> stub: yes
<sabdfl> Kinnison: fixed
<stub> sabdfl: What format will the data in binpkgnames, summaries & descriptions be in?
<sabdfl> text, concatenated with spaces
<sabdfl> it's just a cache for the fti for very fast searching
<sabdfl> no joins required
<stub> I see
<sabdfl> we'll update it daily, and for any NEW package on acceptance
<sabdfl> so it will be 99.99% correct
<sabdfl> or otherwise, correct 99.99% of the time :-)
<sabdfl> and even then, only very slightly wrong
<sabdfl> you would have to be looking for a brand new package at just the wrong moment
<stub> ok. This might be premature optimization (I havn't seen what the statistician needs to to do generate the cache), but the data model and concept is fine. patch-25-41-0
<sabdfl> stub: i will test performance. the current searching is slow, i think this will make it fast, even on my laptop (which currently has dogfood db installed)
<sabdfl> Kinnison's dogfood, with warty / hoary / breezy imported via gina
<Kinnison> New "Kinnison dogfood" -- eight out of ten cats prefer it
<Kinnison> or something
<stub> Bed!
<Lathiat> eek, https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs -> "Oops"
<Lathiat> doesn't happen on everyone
<Lathiat> so might be something specific to teams or the motu set 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix a very inefficient query that breaks in production. r=stub (patch-2646: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bradb> Lathiat: i'm working on it
<Lathiat> bradb: cheers
<Lathiat> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3107
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3107: MOTU's '+assignedbugs' -&gt; System Error Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3107
<Lathiat> cute
<Kinnison> flippin 'eck: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileH7TZsf.html
<SteveA> both passed?
<SteveA> yay
<Kinnison> SteveA: that's 7 of 10 pages of uploader checks passing
<SteveA> way cool
<bradb> SteveA: in addition, it looks like changing that sample data broke a FOAF test, as i just found out from a failure email from pqm :/
<SteveA> you didn't run the page and doctests ?
<bradb> nope. they already passed for me. when you made that suggestion, i didn't think to wait another half hour for them to run again, because i didn't see what this would break (and, indeed, it's all of about two lines of one test that end up breaking)
<Kinnison> carlos: ping?
<bradb> salgado-univ: around?
<carlos> Kinnison pong
<Kinnison> carlos: Righty, I need a function I call, passing in a full path to a translations tarball, that imports it
<SteveA> bradb: doesn't take half an hour
<carlos> Kinnison I will need some extra info
<SteveA> it takes a few minutes:  python test.py -f canonical.launchpad 
<Kinnison> carlos: tell me what contract you want and I'll fulfil it
<carlos> Kinnison like distribution release name + sourcepackagename
<Kinnison> carlos: define and provide the API and I'll cope
<carlos> Kinnison and also the sourcepackage version
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> If you can write the interface and docstring and nopaste it I'll say if I can fill it
<bradb> SteveA: what does that do differently from "make check"?
<carlos> Kinnison email?
<Kinnison> carlos: nopaste
<SteveA> bradb: it runs only the functional tests under 'launchpad'
<carlos> Kinnison ok
<SteveA> bradb: a much better alternative to running no tests
<SteveA> bradb: everyone should know basically how to operate the test runner. it isn't hard.
<bradb> SteveA: isn't that where the "make check" bottleneck is?
<SteveA> bradb: what are you talking about?
<bradb> running the functional tests under 'launchpad'; isn't that what the real "make check" bottleneck is anyway?
<SteveA> most of the stuff that is about the web application is under canonical.launchpad
<Lathiat> hey guys, just curious, what framework does launchpad use? (if at all?)
<SteveA> i don't know what "real make check bottleneck" means
<SteveA> Lathiat: zope3, sqlobject, twisted
<Lathiat> SteveA: cool thanks, whats the twisted stuff used for?
<SteveA> bradb: many of the slow 'make check' tests are to do with baz imports... cscvs etc.
<SteveA> Lathiat: xmlrpc servers, general async programming.
<carlos> Kinnison could we assume that Launchpad will have always the info about which packages are published on a given distro release?
<Lathiat> SteveA: is there an xmlrpc interface to malone yet/planned?
<Kinnison> carlos: how do you mean?
<Kinnison> carlos: You're being called as part of accepting an upload
<SteveA> Lathiat: it's been discussed, but nothing implemented.  We might write a spec for it at UBZ.
<SteveA> Lathiat: you know that malone has an email interface?
<Lathiat> SteveA: nope?
<carlos> Kinnison if the answer is yes I think the best thing is adding a method to SourcePackageRelease that attachs that tarball
<Lathiat> xmlrpc would rock for a desktop bug filing app, or an app to sort through bugs and stuff for me
<SteveA> BjornT: where can Lathiat read about malone's email interface?
<carlos> Kinnison ok, then the answer is yes
<Kinnison> carlos: yep, that sounds great
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> ok
<BjornT> SteveA, Lathiat: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc
<SteveA> BjornT: it would be great to have a link there on the "file a bug" page of malone
<SteveA> maybe in the info box, top left of the screen
<SteveA> saying "Did you know that you can also _file bugs by email_?"
<Lathiat> BjornT: thanks
<SteveA> mpt: what do you think about raising awareness of the email interface in this way?
<carlos> Kinnison It's going to take some extra minutes, I don't have the SSL certificate here and I need to find it and setup this browser to use "nopaste"
<Lathiat> BjornT: nifty
<Kinnison> carlos: mail me if you're stuck
<Kinnison> carlos: but I can wait to verify your interface :-)
<Kinnison> carlos: s'not like I don't have enough to do :-)
<Lathiat> whos stuart bishop?
<carlos> Kinnison then I will send you it later today or tomorrow morning, as soon as I'm able to connect my laptop to Internet, ok?
<SteveA> Lathiat: stuart is the database administrator on the launchpad team
<Lathiat> i more meant, does he have an irc nick :)
<mpt> SteveA: good idea
<carlos> Kinnison using that object the API will be really easy, just the tarball as argument and that's all (assuming the object has already the new version string stored)
<SteveA> Lathiat: yes, he is stub
<Lathiat> SteveA: thanks
<SteveA> mpt: breadcrumbs are with pqm
<Kinnison> carlos: okay, do you want a libraryfilealias, or a path on disk?
<carlos> Kinnison I don't mind, whatever is easier for you
<Kinnison> carlos: I'll give you wantever is easiest for you
<Kinnison> carlos: I'll have it in the librarian by the time I call you
<Kinnison> carlos: so If you want that, I'll give you that
<Kinnison> carlos: in fact, best to assume you'll get a LibraryFileAlias object
<carlos> Kinnison a librarian link is good for me
<Kinnison> carlos: cool, assume you get a lfa instance then
<Kinnison> well, a securityproxied one
<Kinnison> but hey :-)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> Kinnison when will be this on production?
<carlos> this Tuesday?
<carlos> is a bit early, isn't it?
<Kinnison> carlos: this code will be running on the ftpmaster box
<Kinnison> which won't be a pure production checkout
<Kinnison> at least not to begin with
<carlos> Kinnison ok, I need to land a patch for that, will try to get it ready tomorrow to get it merged on production next Monday
<carlos> Kinnison is it ok for you?
<Kinnison> yep that'd be grand
<Kinnison> thanks dude
<carlos> the patch is not just the new API you asked, we need a new way to handle the imports before dapper's translations are imported into Rosetta
<carlos> ok
* mpt needs an editor with a split view for this work
<SteveA> vim has a split view option
<mpt> ah, look at that, emacs does too
<SteveA> of course
<BjornT> mpt: can you resolve the conflicts in your translation-form branch? ping me when you're done.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> carlos: Was that you changing pofile-translate.pt?
<carlos> mpt no idea, could be, I have my mind in so many places that I don't remember exactly all changes I have done recently
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: [trivial]  Cherry picks (patch-8: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, christian.reis@canonical.com)
<mpt> this is no good, the slowness of emacs' keyboard shortcuts is greater than the quickness of its split view
<carlos> Kinnison are we going to have a gina run with Hoary and Breezy archives on production?
<Kinnison> carlos: yes
<carlos> when?
<SteveA> mpt: use vim
<mpt> yeah, learn vim
<carlos> Kinnison I want to move POTemplate table to use SourcePackageRelease instead of DistroRelease and SourcePackageName but I cannot do that unless all Ubuntu releases with translations (Hoary, Breezy and Dapper) have information inside the SourcePackageRelease table
<Kinnison> carlos: right
<Kinnison> well stub will probably get on with it when he wakes up
<jordi> kiko-fud: sorry, I had just left office
<carlos> ok, I will assume then that it will be done on time but without removing any field to do the migration later if needed
<bradb> cprov: where is GPG_ERR_NO_ERROR defined? i'm getting an AttributeError running a test because it appears to be missing in my setup.
<cprov> bradb: do you have lib/sourcecode/pyme ? 
<mpt> BjornT: I'm not going to fix that conflict today, otherwise I'll be waiting too long for baz
<mpt> I'll do the merge overnight
<mpt> but thanks for your other review
<cprov> bradb: check out you dists
<BjornT> mpt: ok
<bradb> cprov: 
<niemeyer> Given a fully qualified arch/baz patch id, what's the fastest way in baz to see what was done in that patch?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad/sourcecode/pyme $ baz tree-id
<bradb> rocketfuel@canonical.com/pyme--devel--0.6.1--patch-3
<cprov> bradb: it's correct ! check for the gpgme packages installed
<carlos> jordi: did you try to reach the potemplate's +admin page? are you allowed now?
<cprov> bradb: libgpgme-error-dev and libgpg-error0
<jordi> carlos: I can now
<carlos> cool
<bradb> cprov: I have the latter installed but not the former
<jordi> carlos: yeah
<niemeyer> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> hi niemeyer 
<jordi> Should we do one review-breezy now so I can get a clue?
<bradb> cprov: in fact, there is no installation candidate for the former
<niemeyer> SteveA: Hi!
<jordi> carlos: ther'es a typo in that page
<jordi> "soits" should be "so its"
<niemeyer> SteveA: I have something like changelog david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--branchdatastorage--0--patch-2
<bradb> cprov: is this a new dependency that only exists in breezy, or am i on crack?
<niemeyer> SteveA: What's the fastest way to turn that into a diff?
<carlos> jordi, please, file a bug
<carlos> I cannot fix it atm
<SteveA> niemeyer: i don't know much about baz
<carlos> busy with other changes...
<SteveA> i just use it
<cprov> bradb: not sure about breezy, didn't have time myself to upgrade 
<niemeyer> Ouch
<sivang> SteveA: Hi
<SteveA> hi sivang 
<SteveA> let's get that agreement done today ;-)
<bradb> cprov: i can find anything for "libgpgme-error-dev"
<bradb> can't, even
<SteveA> niemeyer: i think you can look inside that and look at the patches.
* niemeyer has to fix something that he doesn't even understand how it's supposed to work yet, and baz is not helping at all.
<SteveA> niemeyer: that's all i ever do.
<SteveA> Keybuk would know
<cprov> bradb: install the dev packages related to gpgme, they might solve the dependency for a while 
<jordi> carlos: done
<niemeyer> SteveA: Will try that, thanks
<bradb> oh, it's libgpg-error-dev
<cprov> bradb: later on I can write down which one is really needed
<bradb> but i have that one installed too, hm
* sivang wonders if launchpad is now part of the brezy release, as in acting as a source for package downloads, bugs etc
<carlos> jordi thank you
<jordi> np
<Keybuk> niemeyer: do you have a tarball?
<Keybuk> or a .patches style directoy?
<Keybuk> or just that string?
<Keybuk> baz get-changeset david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--branchdatastorage--0--patch-2 ,,cset
<cprov> bradb: cd sourcecode/pyme/; make clean; make
<Keybuk> baz show-changeset --diffs ,,cset
<Keybuk> kind of thing ...
<bradb> cprov: that did it, thanks
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I have the up-to-date tree
<niemeyer> Keybuk: And that string
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Which is from a past revision
<cprov> bradb: enjoy 
<Keybuk> ok, the two commands above give you the diff for that revision
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Thank you very much
<Keybuk> (you'll almost certainly need to register the archive too)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I have that tree checked out already
<Keybuk> fair enough
<niemeyer> Ahhh.. let there be diffs!
<niemeyer> Keybuk: You saved my day. Thanks :)
* neilc wonders where the malone source can be found
<Kinnison> It's not open currently
<neilc> hmm, fair enough
<neilc> why not?
<neilc> someone suggested that malone would be a nice bug tracker for a project i'm working on to use
<neilc> but i'm not especially interested in using launchpad.net et al., just malone
<sabdfl> so with  @@ ftq(), is the sort order automatically in order of matching quality?
* Kinnison looks
<niemeyer> % grep '^+++ mod/lib/importd/archivemanager.py' test.diff | wc -l
<niemeyer> 47
<sivang> neilc: you can use malone for your project, you do not need the source AFAIK
* niemeyer wonders why the same file is create *47* times in the same diff..
<sivang> neilc: you can just use malone, and be relieved of the enourmous technical details relating to its implementation :)
<niemeyer> Can we please move to bzr now? :)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I can't find it in the readme :-(
<neilc> sivang: i don't *need* the source, i guess, but i'd like it :)
<sabdfl> niemeyer: +1
<sabdfl> neilc: malone only makes sense as part of lp
<sabdfl> bugzilla or roundup is more efficient if you just want to track bugs internally
<sivang> neilc: what sabdfl also just said :)
<neilc> sabdfl: hmm, perhaps i'm confused, then (someone had suggested malone as a nicer implementation of the debbugs concept)
<sabdfl> if you want to link to distros, then you need to be part of the distro bugtracker, i.e. lp
<neilc> sabdfl: this is just for email-centric bug tracking for a particular oss project (i don't care about integrating with distros etc.)
<sabdfl> neilc: it is that, but its real killer feature is that you can pass a bug to the ubuntu guys, or another upstream, trivially
<sabdfl> for that to work, they need to be using malone as well
<neilc> sabdfl: oh, meh :) i just want debbugs++, to be honest
<Kinnison> sabdfl: looks like it's a bit more complex than that
<sabdfl> ok. well you don't need to use the rest of LP
<Kinnison> sabdfl: there's a rank() function
<Kinnison> it's all a bit odd
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado, trivial]  various improvements to navigation, and also breadcrumbs, and also redirection as a result of traversal. (patch-2647: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<sivang> neilc: however, if you use launchpad to register your application, a multitude of downstream and upstream "clients" would be able to use it, and thuse you will get more testing and exposure. IMHO that's a big benefit compared to the "price" of resgierting somethign in the lp.
<moyogo> hi, i'd like to add translation projects for lingala for gnome and ubuntu, how do i go about this?
<moyogo> btw when will we be able to translate launchpad ?
<sabdfl> did stub announce a tag point for the next production update?
<sabdfl> moyogo: good question. we have the basic infrastructure. will probably make rosetta itself i18N'd for rosetta 2.0
<moyogo> is there a structure in place to put glossaries of terms on launchpad, or is each translation team supposed to keep that on their own site?
<carlos> Kinnison do you have some time to talk about the translation imports with the new buildd? I have some questions about SourcePackageRelease
<Kinnison> sure, you can ask
<carlos> moyogo not yet
<moyogo> this is really awesome btw
<Kinnison> carlos: take it to /query so I don't lose your questions
<carlos> moyogo about the import of your project, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ we have there the instructions to follow
<carlos> moyogo the Ubuntu version will be available as soon as your project is added to Ubuntu's archive
<carlos> Kinnison ok
<moyogo> carlos: sorry I wasn't clear, i want to translate into lingala language
<moyogo> carlos: thanks for the link
<bradb> jblack: ping
<SteveA> sabdfl: so, now you can say:  return redirection('/foo/bar')   from within a traversal function of any kind.  Import 'redirection' from webapp, just like Navigation and stepthrough etc.
<carlos> moyogo ok, then follow the procedure on that FAQ, look at the section "Translating with Rosetta"
<moyogo> carlos: just sent an email
<SteveA> cprov: be careful how you put branches into PendingReviews -- when you make mistakes, the diffs aren't produced
<cprov> SteveA: what did I do wrong ? 
<SteveA> celso.providelo@c.c/launchapad--builddUI--0
<SteveA> getting all italian
<cprov> SteveA: correcting
<cprov> SteveA: hope it does not brake the entire system
<cprov> SteveA: fixed
<kiko> break even :)
<SteveA> kiko: i think that was right... it's slowing me down ;-)
<cprov> dudes, whatever, fixed ;) 
<kiko> it's slowing is all down dammit
<SteveA> cprov: first review done.
<cprov> SteveA: thank you
<mpt> woohaa
* mpt cuts style sheet bandwidth by 51%
<kiko> rock rock rock mpt 
<mpt> and there's more where that came from
<mpt> Should speed up Launchpad a bit
<SteveA> matsubara / gneuman: seen this?  https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3103
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3103: Cannot edit the assignee and priority of a ticket Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Steve Alexander, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3103
<salgado> bradb, pong
<bradb> salgado: n/m, problem fixed thanks
<kiko> Kinnison, what does DCU do?
<kiko> cprov, this change makes main higher-priority, right?
<kiko>       [trivial]  Increase the weight of component when scoring build jobs
<gneuman> SteveA, i am stuck with a problem, gotta go back to bug 2705 urgent
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2705: A number of pages are untested and currently broken Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2705
<SteveA> no worries, i'll take a look at it
<kiko> gneuman, there are a number of pages still left untested and broken you know
<cprov> kiko: yes, it does, uses higher index than urgency, they are more relevant now
<gneuman> i know
<matsubara> SteveA: got that Steve. I will make a pagetest for it
<kiko> cprov, rock on
<SteveA> matsubara: really?  cool.  looks to me like it's just the menu item that is wrong -- should point at +priority.
<cprov> kiko: it does ;)
<moyogo> err.... how do the plural items work? Were can I read docs about that?
<SteveA> moyogo: what language are you interested in?
<bradb> SteveA: got a sec for a quick q about one last hickup with the null priority fix?
<SteveA> bradb: okay
<bradb> SteveA: accessing a URL path like: /products/evolution/+bug/7/+viewstatus/wobbly
<bradb> i get:
<moyogo> SteveA: lingala and possible kiswahili
<bradb>     *  Module zope.app.publication.publicationtraverse, line 51, in traverseName
<bradb>       ob2 = ob.publishTraverse(request, nm)
<SteveA> moyogo: do you have any po files for this already?
<bradb> ForbiddenAttribute: ('publishTraverse', <zope.app.pagetemplate.simpleviewclass.SimpleViewClass from /home/bradb/malone-priority-fix/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates/bugtask-view.pt object at 0x329ad1b0>) 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  allow admins to edit any bug, public or private. also add a Launchpad Developers team, make them a celebrity and allow them to see error messages. (patch-2648: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<moyogo> SteveA: the problem is that there are noun classes
<bradb> but +bug/6/... returns a 404
<moyogo> SteveA: no, not yet
<SteveA> moyogo: maybe you can find some, and copy the plural form expression from there?
<bradb> SteveA: any idea on why the URL above would also not return a 404?
<matsubara> SteveA: well, that probably should be fixed too, doesn't it? 
<moyogo> SteveA: I'm in contact with people who've already translated abiword in lingala tho'
<SteveA> matsubara: i think that all that needs fixing is the menu item.  the page that has the menu on it can have a test that it points to +priority
<SteveA> moyogo: okay, maybe they can give you the right plural form thing for that
<moyogo> SteveA: I don't think gettext can handle it
<moyogo> SteveA: it's stuff like moninga -> baningo, ese -> bise
<bradb> SteveA: note: the key difference between the .../+bug/6/... and .../+bug/7/... of those URLs above is that bug 7 actually exists on that product, bug 6 does not
<moyogo> etc.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #7: Need newbie documentation Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/7
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #6: "next 10 entries" at bottom of page Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Carlos Perello Marin, Status: Rejected http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/6
<SteveA> bradb: http://localhost:8086/products/evolution/+bug/7/+viewstatus/wobbly  <-- i get a normal not found
<moyogo> SteveA: sorry, meant moninga -> baninga
<matsubara> ok, just assign it to me. I'll try to fix it later.
<SteveA> matsubara: okay, cool
<bradb> SteveA: you would. the evo bug only exists in my sampledata.
<bradb> i.e. bug 7 really does exist here
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #7: Need newbie documentation Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/7
<moyogo> SteveA: I'll look how the kiswahili translators have handled it, it's pretty similar
<bradb> SteveA: try, say /products/firefox/+bug/1/+viewstatus/wobbly
<carlos> Seveas you are the ubugtu author, right?
<cprov> kiko: btw, don't we have special marker in fmt:text-to-html for code, something like {{{XXX}}} ?
<kiko> cprov, to handle preformatted text? alas, no. complain to mpt.
<carlos> Seveas Could I suggest you that the report include who did the change?
<SteveA> bradb: okay, so i see the forbidden attr error there.
<cprov> kiko: no blame is required but that feature should be nice
<kiko> yeah, it would rock
<kiko> mpt, are you against a marker that indicated <pre> text in our formatters?
<Kinnison> kiko: Hmm?
<kiko> o great Kinnison 
<kiko> share thy wisdom
<Kinnison> one sec
<Kinnison>  /quit
<kiko> what does the venerable DCU do?
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> sorry, just quit/reloaded irssi
<Kinnison> DCU == DistroComponentUploader yes?
<kiko> correctamundo
<Kinnison> A record of who can upload what to where. Distributions are permitted to have multiple components. Those components are often subject to different uploader constraints. This table represents those variable constraints by linking a team to a distribution,component tuple.
<kiko> okay
<kiko> understood completely
<kiko> thanks
<Kinnison> next time, try \dd <thing>
<Kinnison> :-)
* Kinnison does pretty good db comments usually
<kiko> I hadn't merged yet, sorry
<Kinnison> s'okay
* Kinnison likes that he can c&p the answers :-)
<kiko> I often will go for a while without merging and I like writing up the report as commits come in
<kiko> otherwise it's terrible
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> btw, if I haven't already, thanks for the reports
<Kinnison> they're really useful.
<bradb> SteveA: there's a bit of special handling here in BugTaskNavigation, like:
<bradb>         if name in ("+viewstatus", "+editstatus"):
<bradb>             if INullBugTask.providedBy(self.context):
<bradb>                 # The bug has not been reported in this context.
<bradb>                 return None
<bradb>             else:
<bradb>                 # The bug has been reported in this context.
<bradb>                 return getView(self.context, name + "-page", self.request)
<kiko> ah, thanks Kinnison, nice that it's appreciated
<bradb> so that +viewstatus and +editstatus are 404s for nullbugtasks
<SteveA> i want to simplify that, btw
<SteveA> i saw that when i was doing the navigation refactor
<kiko> cprov, can you explain NominatedArchIndep -- ?
<Kinnison> kiko: Very simply, each distrorelease nominates one distroarchrelease on which arch-independant packages are built
<cprov> kiko: sure, is a specific distroarchrelease used to build architecture independent packages
<kiko> ah!
<Kinnison> kiko: because they should only be built once for the whole distrorelease
<kiko> yes
<kiko> understood
<kiko> thanks
<bradb> SteveA: Sure, if it can be written more simply and still clearly communicate the 404 vs. not-404, I'm all for it.
<SteveA> i'm looking into it though
<mpt> kiko: No, I'm not against it
<kiko> mpt, thanks
<mpt> (except that it might make people think we take wiki markup when we don't)
<kiko> mpt, we could use an alternative marker.. 
<mpt> and that page-widening miscreants could use it
<kiko> ;)
<bradb> SteveA: On the face of it, it looks as though Z3 may behave differently when you return an object from getView in a traverser, as opposed to when that same view is instead a "normal" view simply registered in ZCML, IYKWIM
<elmo> Kinnison: does gina still need the projectb dump?
<Kinnison> elmo: No, she works entirely from the archive
<elmo> thanks
* Kinnison waits for his disk cache to warm up again
<Kinnison> bradb: Les Cowboys Fringants are amusing
<Kinnison> bradb: thanks for the recommendation
<bradb> de rien
<kiko> bradb, can you fix bug 3096's description so I understand the problem?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3096: SQLObject.select appears to generates bogus SQL if an empty string is passed as the first arg Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Andrew Bennetts, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3096
<Kinnison> bradb: tu sais que cvd peut bien parler en franais aussi?
<kiko> you seem to have bogused your example
<bradb> Kinnison: ouais, amusant
<kiko> elle parle trs bien, aussi
<bradb> kiko: not sure that i can write it much more clearly than giving the word-for-word recipe + code for how I reproduced it.
<kiko> bradb, the code is bogus
<bradb> tr
<bradb> er
<bradb> trs, that is
<kiko> return Bug.select("", **other_params)
<kiko>         if where_clauses:
<kiko> that's bogus :)
<Kinnison> bradb: ouais
<kiko> aiee
<bradb> kiko: run it and you'll see :)
* Kinnison waits for baz to do its merge joy
<bradb> yes, there's a premature return in there, but that's exactly the code i used to reproduce the problem.
<kiko> bradb, dude
<kiko> the premature return means the rest of the code is unreachable
<kiko> so nuke the rest of the code out
<kiko> there is no way the python interp can reach the post-return code
<kiko> it's just noise
<Kinnison> lua wouldn't let you do that :-)
<kiko> and it confuses me as to what needs testing :)
<bradb> kiko: i'm aware of that. i just left it there to be clear about exactly what i changed.
<kiko> Kinnison, make lint would also slap his wrist
<Kinnison> kiko: *g*
<Kinnison> kiko: It's actually annoying in lua :-)
<kiko> bradb, that's anything but clear 
<bradb> i'll edit it if it makes you feel better though ;)
<Kinnison> kiko: "return" has to be the last statement in a block
<Kinnison> kiko: so you find people doing: "do return end"
<kiko> heh
<Kinnison> kiko: to insert an early return for debugging
<kiko> ah
<kiko> how interesting
<kiko> because of nested blocks it works, wow
<Kinnison> Lua 5.0.2  Copyright (C) 1994-2004 Tecgraf, PUC-Rio
<Kinnison> > do bar() ; return 3 ; foo() end
<Kinnison> stdin:1: `end' expected near `foo'
<bradb> kiko: is that clearer?
* Kinnison hmms. double-fisting diet coke
<kiko> I've heard coke's going to be outlawed in brazil
<kiko> truth or myth? :)
* Kinnison laughs
<Kinnison> the girls in the office didn't like my coffee+coke
<Kinnison> and they didn't even try it
<Kinnison> and they didn't believe me that espress+coke is very common
<SteveA> "common" in what sense?
<SteveA> (peasant!)
<kiko> in the sense "only rabble do it"
* kiko runs
<bradb> SteveA: any idea about that view problem then? it smells like something deep down in the CA.
<SteveA> Kinnison: "double fisting diet coke"?  is that like the really hard red bull test?
<Kinnison> SteveA: no, but I was wondering who would suggest it might be
<Kinnison> kiko: If you ever need a serious pick-me-up, take a pint of coke and depth-charge a double-espresso
<SteveA> --- orig/src/zope/app/form/browser/schemadisplay.py
<SteveA> +++ mod/src/zope/app/form/browser/schemadisplay.py
<SteveA> @@ -86,7 +86,8 @@
<SteveA>          menu and globalBrowserMenuService.getMenuUsage(menu)
<SteveA>          )
<SteveA>      defineChecker(class_,
<SteveA> -                  NamesChecker(("__call__", "__getitem__", "browserDefault"),
<SteveA> +                  NamesChecker(("__call__", "__getitem__",
<Kinnison> kiko: just don't do it the other way round or it'll explode messily
<SteveA> +                                "browserDefault", "publishTraverse"),
<SteveA>                                 permission))
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> brad
<SteveA> that is the change required
* bradb tries it
<SteveA> there is nothing wrong with how you are using getView()
<SteveA> other than i find it a bit ugly ;-)
<bradb> er, oh, it is in zope, hm
<SteveA> yes, it is
<SteveA> it's fix for upstream
<SteveA> if it isn't already there
<bradb> in the meantime, i can test this screen by not testing the ../wobbly URL, if you want
<bradb> i.e. only test the page itself when priority is null, but not an extra bogus path element hanging off of it
<SteveA> i want nothing but your happiness and satisfaction with a bug free malone
<bradb> cool. rm -rf templates/*portlet*
<bradb> :P
<bradb> testing just the page itself can work for now
<Kinnison> sabdfl: buy me more RAM
<Kinnison> sabdfl: please?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: kthxbye
* bradb just dropped $1K to make baz happier.
<Kinnison> ye gods
<Kinnison> how much RAM is that?
<sabdfl> guys, i tested rocketfuel on bzr this morning. SECONDS.
<bradb> upgrading two powerbooks is a serious thing
<Kinnison> and how little is $ca worth?
<bradb> Kinnison: about 400 GBP
<Kinnison> bradb: FFS
<Kinnison> bradb: I'm expecting to spend ca. 80 quid to add a gig to my laptop
<Kinnison> maybe a bit more
* Kinnison goes to look
<bradb> Kinnison: added 1G to each machine
<Kinnison> bradb: 1G for my laptop will be 97 quid apparently
* Kinnison tries to decide between 1G5 and 2G
<kiko> Kinnison, that's damned cheap
* Kinnison thinks 1G5 is more doable
<kiko> I need to buy 1gig of ECC mem
<kiko> how much does that cost?
<kiko> (for the server)
<Kinnison> kiko: what laptop/model?
<Kinnison> oh right
<Kinnison> ECC DDR?
<kiko> it's a server, DDR333 or something
<kiko> yeah
<Kinnison> buffered or unbuffered?
<Kinnison> kiko: and do you want it in one stick or two?
<Kinnison> Kiko: DDR PC2700  CL=2.5  REGISTERED  ECC  DDR333  2.5V  128Meg x 72 -- one 1 gig dimm -- 120 quid all-in
<carlos> wow, finally, back to Linux
<SteveA> cprov: you know that branch you mistyped on PendingReviews?
<SteveA> cprov: do you need it reviewed today?
<SteveA> cprov: i'm trying to manually get a diff, but even on chinstrap it is taking forever
<cprov> SteveA: yes, it'd very nice to have it reviewed today
<SteveA> but i mean, are there *consequences* if it waits until tomorrow morning?
<cprov> SteveA: but if you can't no problem,  sorting out gzip-buildlog is a step anyway 
<cprov> SteveA: that's what I'm saying, nobody will die 
<SteveA> okay.  i'll leave it merging here.  i'll go home and eat and sleep, and i'll review it tomorrow morning.
<cprov> SteveA: fair enough, take your time ;)
<SteveA> and until we have bzr... double check you wrote things correctly on PendingReviews
<cprov> SteveA: my BIG fault, sorry 
<cprov> SteveA: see the gzip example code I wrote in bug # 3111, it probably help you to understand the open alias 
<SteveA> ok
<Kinnison> gzipped build logs is a dapper-open requirement
<Kinnison> (just FYI)
<Kinnison> SteveA: I have a python list which is a set of filenames
<SteveA> the diff should have finished by the time i return tomorrow
<Kinnison> SteveA: I want to sort it asciibetically by basename
<Kinnison> SteveA: is there a neat way
<Kinnison> ?
<SteveA> L.sort(key=os.path.basename) perhaps
<SteveA> or, if you don't want to be destructive, the same with sorted(L, key=...)
<kiko> Kinnison, 120 quid doesn;'t sound bad!
<Kinnison> SteveA: aha, coolio
* SteveA --> home
<elmo> Kinnison: macquarie has all 6 architectures now
<Kinnison> elmo: cool
<Kinnison> elmo: what's the upstream bw here?
<elmo> 768kbit or so
<elmo> and I can tell you're using all of it :(
<Kinnison> urgh
* Kinnison isn't
* Kinnison isn't using any
<Kinnison> sclag
<Kinnison> s/cl/chl/
<Kinnison> well, I'm using enough to ACK my email
<kiko> Kinnison, that's a great price, actually. Do you think I can find memory for this price in Montreal?
<Kinnison> kiko: dunno, but I'm sure if you asked someone in .uk nicely enough they could buy it for you and bring it over
<Kinnison> kiko: Or you could see if www.cruicial.com can post to you in brazil
<Kinnison> 120 quid is less than the maximum personal import limit isn't it?
<kiko> it's about 3x the limit actually 
<Kinnison> oh :-(
<kiko> (via mail)
<Kinnison> aah
<sabdfl> Kinnison: it's show and tell time
<Kinnison> sabdfl: rock on, one sec
* Kinnison has a conflict to resolve
<bradb> http://www.pignonsurroues.com/2boutique.html -- would renting hybrids be lame or what?
<kiko> bradb, oh COME ON
<kiko> bradb, I'd accept renting a road bike as a second
<bradb> ah, right, that would probably be much easier
<kiko> are there not lots of mountain bikers in montreal?
<bradb> hell yeah. my 'hood is like the amsterdam of NA.
<kiko> wonder why it's difficult to rent then
<bradb> bikes everywhere. and bike shops, bike cafes, bike everything.
<bradb> just not easy to find good mountain bikes to rent
<bradb> (like in amsterdam, most people ride crap bikes in my 'hood :P)
* bradb was so looking forward to getting a pic of kiko on a hybrid!
<bradb> kiko: what size road bike do you wear?
<kiko> bradb, 52 or 54cm
<bradb> ok
<salgado> kiko-afk, can you tell me what you see at https://launchpad.net/people/meanroy/+editwikinames
<kiko-afk> looking
<salgado> bradb, would you do that (^) for me?
<salgado> ooops, nm, bradb 
<kiko-afk> rent a bike
<kiko-afk> ?
<salgado> no, tell me what's in that page
<mpt> 'night all
<kiko-afk> salgado, I've pasted it. is that enough?
<Kinnison> who on earth thought it was a good idea to add a schema called enema?
<salgado> kiko-afk, yes, ta!
<kiko-afk> stub, probably, Kinnison 
<jbailey> Kinnison: Is that for storing data that you want flushed?
<Kinnison> jbailey: I dread to think
<bradb> lifeless: ping
* bradb looks for cherry-pickers
* Kinnison spits pits at bradb 
* bradb will gladly be spit on by anyone who wants to roll out this patch RIGHT NOW
<bradb> alas, email seems a more reliable option
* cprov -> leaves
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  re-sign the dsc, fix and re-sign the changes. add getFileByName to Distribution. r=salgado (patch-2649: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> yay!
<Kinnison> sabdfl: also it means you get the satisfaction of regular landings
<Kinnison> sabdfl: that merge was for patch-22 on my upload-and-queue branch :-)
<sabdfl> has stub branched yet?
<Kinnison> What does this mean:
<Kinnison> You should not import __doc__ from _strptime: canonical.archivepublisher.nascentupload
<Kinnison> ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: is there a way to have a menu item in the overview menu of object A take you to a page for object B?
<sabdfl> specifically
<sabdfl> i want the "Search Packages" menu of the distrorelease to take you to the *distribution* search page
<Kinnison> sabdfl: stevea has gone home for the night I think
<Kinnison> morning spivveroonie
* bradb heads off, later all
<sabdfl> hey spiv
* Kinnison waits for the disk cache to prime with the test suite
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Sort the publisher file lists by basename (patch-2650: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> yay
<Kinnison> Exception verifying version is newer: Unknown SQL builtin type: <type 'zope.security._proxy._Proxy'> for <Item RELEASE (0) from <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.PackagePublishingPocket'>>
<Kinnison> FRAZZLE WAZZLE WAZZLE MUMBLE GROAN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN
<kiko-afk> heh
<lifeless> moin
<lifeless> fuzzywuzzywasawarriorwayayayix
<Nafallo> hmm, fabbione was right... you guys are scary :-P.
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> Nafallo: we're lovely really
<Nafallo> Kinnison: I know ;-)
<lifeless> I'm not!
<Kinnison> lifeless: sodding individual
<Nafallo> just have to met you guys so that I can be fully convinced ;-)
<Kinnison> Nafallo: coming to UBZ.
<Kinnison> ?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: oh they're very pleasant chaps
<Kinnison> although by the time UBZ comes around, mdz may have chopped off some of my extremeties :-)
<Nafallo> Kinnison: nope, girlfriend has her 18 year anniversary and then moves in that week :-/
<ajmitch> as long as we can upload at UBZ it'll be fine :)
<Kinnison> Nafallo: :-(
<Kinnison> ajmitch: If you can't upload well before UBZ I'll be dead, let alone missing extremeties
<Nafallo> I'll hope I can make it for dapper+1 :-P
<ajmitch> Kinnison: yes, I think the queue of pending uploads is starting to grow already
<Kinnison> ARGH, sodding securityproxy
#launchpad 2005-10-19
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  Compressing buildlogs before storing in Librarian. (patch-2651: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<kiko> rock on cprov
* Kinnison bounces and dances around
<kiko> matsubara, bug 3101 confuses me. sabdfl, you have a link in the ticket page, +editpriority, that has no trace of implementation
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<kiko> can I just nuke this link?
<kiko> Ubugtu,  bug 3101?
<Ubugtu> (bug <abbreviation> <number>) -- Look up bug <number> in the bugzilla associated with <abbreviation>.
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<kiko> Seveas, that bug is public, isn't it?
* kiko logs out
<Kinnison> it forces me to log in
<kiko> it works for me logged out
<kiko> does not force me
<Kinnison> and then hands me a forbidden
<kiko> bug 3103, sorry
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3103: Cannot edit the assignee and priority of a ticket Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3103
<kiko> doh
<sabdfl> kiko: hmm... no idea
<kiko> bug 3103, sorry
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3103: Cannot edit the assignee and priority of a ticket Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3103
<kiko> sabdfl, but that code is yours..
<sabdfl> sec
<kiko> I mean
<kiko> nobody else will know if priority is supposed to be edited in a different page :)
<sabdfl> kiko: looks like +priority
<sabdfl> try that?
<sabdfl> zcml/ticket.zcml suggests so, anyhow
<sabdfl> am mid-commit and cannot fire up LP
<Kinnison> dear gods, I've found the worlds worst docstring
<kiko> sabdfl, hmrmph
<kiko> welcome back salgado-with-new-power-supply
<kiko> man it is hot today
<salgado> and it's going to be even worst
<sabdfl> kiko: you grumbled, sir?
<salgado> you better buy 2 new power supplies for each one that burns
<sabdfl> kiko: did you find it ther?
<sabdfl> i suspect it got lost in the translation from actions portlet to menu
<ddaa> sabdfl: thanks, at least I was able to assign the ticket to myself
<ddaa> this started from an attempt to workflow import requests with the ticket tracker.
<ddaa> Looks like I'm like the first person to actually try using it in a while :P
<sabdfl> ddaa: bug reports welcome
<ddaa> well, just what I did :)
<lifeless> ddaa: malone
<ddaa> lifeless: what malone?
<ddaa> I mean, "malone what?"
<lifeless> if its not in malone, it aint a bug report :)
<niemeyer_> ddaa!
<lifeless> niemeyer: !
<niemeyer> lifeless!
<niemeyer> :)
<lifeless> how are you ?
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm the one who filed bug 3103
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3103: Cannot edit the assignee and priority of a ticket Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3103
<lifeless> ddaa: sweet
<niemeyer> lifeless: Fine, thanks!
<niemeyer> lifeless: Travelling on LP land.. :)
<ddaa> hey niemeyer, got my my sqlobject patch?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Yep!
<ddaa> Making any progress?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Got a few questions for you, have some time?
<lifeless> niemeyer: hows it feeling ?
<ddaa> niemeyer: well, it will be off hours, since I already sent my activity report for the day, so let's make it quick :)
<niemeyer> lifeless: It's great to learn something new.. a huge amount of information in no time.
<Kinnison> Is it bad that I have the pending reviews edit link in my bookmarks?
<ddaa> lifeless: I basically told him "hey, I'd like to write taxi"
<niemeyer> ddaa: Nevermind then.. I'll bother you tomorrow.
<ddaa> niemeyer: grrr
<lifeless> niemeyer: watch out, he'll be taunting next
<niemeyer> ddaa: There are several points, so I don't think I can manage to make it quick.. :)
* niemeyer hides
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> Well, just ask so I can think about it overnight and have a _really_ comprehensive anser ready tomorrow :D
<niemeyer> ddaa: Only if you promise not to fix anything without me.. :)
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm curious about RevisionNumber, for instance..
<gneuman> why my pagetest doesnt fail like my aplication???
<ddaa> niemeyer: let's talk about it now while lifeless is around
<ddaa> we braintorming that up toghether in london
<ddaa> * brainstormed
<niemeyer> ddaa: It doesn't seems to make sense, from my distant point of view, to have it being a many-to-many relationship table between revisions and branches.
<ddaa> That's because of how baz pull works.
<ddaa> hu bzr pull
<niemeyer> s/seems/seem/
<ddaa> phone...
<ddaa> lifeless, please take over
* niemeyer shoots David
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> in bzr, the individual revisions are revisions, not changesets
<sabdfl> in bzr, they are changeset
<sabdfl> s
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> in baz, they are changesets
<niemeyer> Yes
<sabdfl> if two branches contain exactly the same bits, at some point, then they should have the same revision identifier
* lifeless watches the knots emerge
<sabdfl> in fact, they are identical
<sabdfl> even if they got there by different roads
<kiko> lifeless, it is in malone
<sabdfl> if you have two related branches
<lifeless> except they may have a different path .. bingo
<sabdfl> and you do a bit of mutual merging
<sabdfl> they are then the same
<sabdfl> so they will have the same revision identifier
<sabdfl> now, to represent that in the db, it is not enough to have Revision.branch
<sabdfl> you need to be able to have the same revision in multiple branches
<sabdfl> presto
<Kinnison> ciao all
<sabdfl> how'd i do, lifeless?
<lifeless> sabdfl: good
<sabdfl> hercules sword, dude, that's wots good for knots
<lifeless> sabdfl: gold star in fact
<sabdfl> traditionally
<lifeless> that would be a slip knot, yes ?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Given the fields in these tables (revision, branch, revisionnumber), that logic doesn't seem to make sense to me.
<niemeyer> But then, I'm just arriving.. :)
<sabdfl> there may still be some leftover cruft, i don't know if those are clean
<sabdfl> should be Branch, Revision, and BranchRevision. ddaa?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: For instance, revision has the following fields: gpgkey, revision_author, committed_against, log_body, and more.
<sabdfl> hmmm.... some of those are not going to make sense
<lifeless> niemeyer: still being cleaned up
<sabdfl> they sound more changelogish
<niemeyer> lifeless: Ah, understood..
<niemeyer> It's a bit hard to fix code which was half-changed, even more when you don't actually understand the original code, nor the way it's being changed.
* ddaa reads backlog
<niemeyer> That's an exciting challenge for me :)
<lifeless> niemeyer: the db is a roughly direct model of bzr
<lifeless> niemeyer: having the same revision in two places is simply 'branch convergence'
<lifeless> niemeyer: or in fact 'cp -r'
<niemeyer> I was completely lost for hours looking at random bits of information until some of these bits started to make sense.
<niemeyer> lifeless: Humm... I see
<ddaa> Hu, RevisionNumber is something I wrote today and yesterday from what we talked about in London.
<ddaa> I like RevisionNumber, because it says exactly what it is: something that assigne a number to a revision in a branch.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I know.. but from what we're talking, we have a long road ahead to correctly populate tables with imported information.
<ddaa> niemeyer you do not need to populate the table fully right now
<ddaa> Though I think you can get most of the data easily with pybaz.
<ddaa> The gpgkey would be the difficult bit, but I'm not even sure it's right.
<ddaa> committed_against is a relatively tricky bit too
<niemeyer> ddaa: Yes, but the model being used in taxi.py seems to be out of date, almost completely.
<ddaa> Well... yes.
<ddaa> Actually, no.
<ddaa> Right now, we are doing baz on top of a bzr model.
<niemeyer> ddaa: For instance, we don't have an Archives anymore, right? We have branches, which in the baz model map to archive+category+...
<ddaa> niemeyer: that's correct, the db needs no archive anymore.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Right now we're doing a big mess.. hehehe :)
<lifeless> niemeyer: you and ddaa have the privilege of NUKING CRUFT
<lifeless> :)
<ddaa> lifeless: actually, I already nuked much cruft using a very powerful cruft-nuking tool: rm.
<kiko> :)
<jblack> speaking of crut..
<kiko> nobody said anything about crut
<ddaa> that was about the quickest way to fixed that code.
<lifeless> I like croutons
<niemeyer> ddaa: And what's an url, for a pybaz archive? It looks like right now we're using the "name" bit information with a mangled archive+category+... to identify the baz archive. Is that right?
<lifeless> niemeyer: the url for a pybaz branch is the url of the archive + the c--b--v section
<ddaa> niemeyer: look at importd.archivemanager.ArchiveManager
<jblack> I need to spec out the covering of bzr and bazaar branches at the same time.
<niemeyer> I know baz works with url, but the archive_manager and other bits of infrastructure doesn't seem to be aware about this, are they?
<jblack> Though I still think the better answer is to baz2bzr everything and be done with it.
<kiko> the code included? :)
<ddaa> In that case the url will be archive_manager._mirror().url
<ddaa> except without the brackets
<ddaa> archive_manager._mirror.url
<ddaa> ArchiveManager works with pybaz.ArchiveLocation
<ddaa> which is something I wrote to (minimally) support baz urls.
<ddaa> Which is basically an url associated to an archive.
<niemeyer> ddaa: About quickest and easiest way to fix it, I'm not criticising (or at least that was not my intention). I'm just lost in a changing code which was half-implemented, and tyring to understand what you think to be the way out to push together. :)
<ddaa> niemeyer: I was merely making a tentatively witty and quite jubilatory statement
<ddaa> we all hated this cruft with a passion
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ah, ok.. that was another bit I was going to ask: mirrors. So there are no mirrors anymore.. only branches. Is it right?
<ddaa> Yes, i mean No.
<ddaa> We are still using baz.
<ddaa> So there are still mirrors.
<ddaa> But bzr there are no mirrors.
<niemeyer> And what's a branch mirror?
<ddaa> A branch.
<niemeyer> Ahh, I understand now.
<niemeyer> Humm.. no, I don't. :)
<ddaa> That happens to be used in such a way that it always have the same revision history as its master.
<niemeyer> At least not enough to reimplement taxi correctly :)
<ddaa> That's fine.
<niemeyer> Is it? I'd really like to reimplement it.
<ddaa> So, those branch objects you will be creating bubble up to the launchpad webapp. Look at e.g. https://launchpad.net/products/samba
<ddaa> Currently branches are showed as hyperlinks, whose text is the branch title (I think) and whose href is the branch url.
<ddaa> The only url that's going to be useful to the user is the url at bazaar.ubuntu.com
<ddaa> that is the mirror
<ddaa> Right now, a mirror is an Arch mirror, so you need not worry much about bzr.
<ddaa> Most of your work will be modeling Arch into the this bzr-based schema.
<niemeyer> I see.. but what I don't understand is: we have archive_manager, and archive_manager has (for baz) an arch namespace to identify the branch. But this won't help us to fill the branch information, so we get the mirror url. Now, the mirror url was used for the branch itself. Where are the baz mirrors?
<ddaa> Basically, revno(base-0)=1, revno(patch-1)=2, etc.
<ddaa> mh
<lifeless> ddaa: mmm
<ddaa> Good point.
<niemeyer> Ok.. that's for revisionnumber. That's the easiest part indeed.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix for bug 3110: Typo in template admin page. Fix another host of similar typos by using grep. Also cleared up whitespace and reduced the number of false positives for simple grep tests (patch-2652: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<lifeless> ddaa: iter_ancestors per favour
<lifeless> ddaa: I think what we want, to prep for bzr, is to invert the master and mirror relationship
<ddaa> lifeless: YAGNI
<lifeless> ddaa: by which I mean, is that the 'official' location we pass around is the output location, and we 'pull from there' to start work, and 'push when finished'
<niemeyer> I think that what we *really* want is to rip out the baz code from launchpad and yield RIP!
<ddaa> mh... not YAGNI...
<niemeyer> But we probably can't do that, so let's find a way to clean up that mess. :)
<lifeless> ddaa: I was thinking this as I reviewed the locations patch, but it was out of scope for that
<lifeless> and I thought we should really land that bastardo patch
<sabdfl> anybody know if stub has announced a tag point?
<lifeless> not offhand
<ddaa> lifeless: improtd-archivelocation is merged all around
<lifeless> yay
<ddaa> it's not rolled out, but I see no compelling reason to do so
<ddaa> niemeyer: so, there are actually two mirror locations of interest to you. The one you use to mirror to (sftp://...) and the one you want to register into the database (http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/...)
<ddaa> I think you would have to add knowledge about the latter as public_mirror_base='http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/' in config.py, stick it in the Job (in master.cfg in botmaster) and use it in Taxi.
<ddaa> The rest of the branch url you can construct by appending archive_manager.version.fullname
<ddaa> niemeyer: am I being helpful?
<niemeyer> ddaa: No doubts
<ddaa> Though, I might be wrong somewhere, maybe this knowledge is already there.
<niemeyer> ddaa: You mentined that mirrors are branches as well, but we still have mirror* tables around.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Are those leftovers as well?
<ddaa> hu... really...
<ddaa> right... maybe...
<ddaa> This stuff is related to the SuperMirror
<niemeyer> ddaa: And, do we have a relationship table to connect mirrors already?
<ddaa> I think it would still make sense for the supermirror to know about multiple mirror location for a given branch. Even with bzr, you might want to check with jblack. When in doubt, nuke.
<ddaa> niemeyer: we do not have anything about mirror that was actually used meaningfully outside of taxi.
<niemeyer> ddaa: So mirrors are not yet modeled according to the new scheme. Understood.
<ddaa> I think that for immediate taxi needs, you can entirely get rid of the mirror table (db patch!)
<ddaa> though I think we would need input from jblack about it
<ddaa> since he's the MirrorMaster
* ddaa thinks that MirrorMistress would better conveys the connection to SM, but jblack may dislike it
<ddaa> niemeyer: do you have other questions?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Probably, but I'll let you do something else besides explaining launchpad to me.. :)
<niemeyer> At least tonight ;)
<ddaa> The next thing on my agenda involves a mattress and a pillow.
<sabdfl> ddaa: snap :-)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Thanks for the explanations
<ddaa> where's my magic wand?
<ddaa> argh, too late!
* ddaa turns into a pumpkin
* ddaa nevertheless grows a pair of hands
<ddaa> good night guys
<sabdfl> night ddaa
<sabdfl> night pumpkin
<niemeyer> ddaa: Good night!
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> gnight ddaa :-)
* Nafallo looks for stuff to prepare for dapper :-P
<segfault> any lp dev around?
<segfault> I'm trying to merge my personal account and a team's contact account, is there any constraint about it?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Remove portlet-actions from templates and remove some dead *_legend template code. (patch-2653: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<gneuman> night all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry picks (patch-9: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<stub> lifeless: Can you please mirror rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.37
<lifeless> apparently not
<lifeless> having trouble getting to the chinstrap
<lifeless> you have access to pqm - just run 'baz archive-mirror rocketfuel@canonical.com' please
<lifeless> ah, I got in
<lifeless> done
<stub> ta
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Make logging to the librarian more informative when dealing with minimal or broken exceptions (patch-2654: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production-1.37 config (patch-120: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.37: Cherry pick patch-2654 into production (patch-1: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add a robots.txt to the librarian that denies everything. (patch-2655: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> moin moin
<sabdfl> stubarooney around?
<Keybuk> morning, boss
<Keybuk> so, today I'm starting the big FIVE HUNDRED PACKAGE test with the bzr version of hct/sourcerer
<Kinnison> Morning
<sabdfl> Keybuk: cool, have you done any other tests on smaller numbres of packages?
<sivang> Good morning
<sabdfl> stubarooney!
<sabdfl> question for you
<sabdfl> how do i get a resultset ranked by ftq?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: yeah, lots of tests on random packages I could think of
<sabdfl> Keybuk: and what sort of results have you been getting?
<Keybuk> it's verrrry fast :p
<stub> Check out the end of launchpad/doc/textsearching.txt - there are examples there. You need to ORDER BY rank(...)
<stub> sabdfl: ^^^
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: [trivial]  sync patch logs from stable branch (patch-31: scott@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> stub: can i do that from inside of SQLObject?
<stub>     >>> runsql(r"""
<stub>     ...     SELECT
<stub>     ...         name, rank(fti, ftq('gnome')) AS rank
<stub>     ...     FROM product
<stub>     ...     WHERE fti @@ ftq('gnome')
<stub>     ...     ORDER BY rank DESC, name
<stub>     ...     """)
<stub> sabdfl: perhaps
<Keybuk> sabdfl: also I'm quite pleased with how efficient it is comparitive to the tla stuff
<stub> sabdfl: If you can get sqlobject to order by an arbitrary function, then yes. Worst case is you need to create a view, using a query similar to the one I just pasted, and query that using sqlobject
<sabdfl> should be, it's been a rather expensive exercise
<Keybuk> all of the "dead" changesets to do things like make branches and move patch logs vanish -- which gives you a very clean bzr log output
<carlos> morning
<Kinnison> stub: I need to know what gina is doing when she gets those exceptions
<Kinnison> stub: can you run her with her chatter turned sky-high?
<Kinnison> stub: Since she should *NEVER* try to insert duplicated records
<sabdfl> stub: so, if i can get it to ORDER BY rank(fti, ftq(query)) then that would be fine... but it would do the ftq twice, would it not?
<sabdfl> once for the select, and once for the ORDER BY?
<stub> Kinnison: I had a look. I expect that the rules for determining the build differ in the 'does this package exist' method and in the 'ensureBuild' method
<Kinnison> stub: how hard to make them match up properly?
<Kinnison> stub: It's essential I know how much gina can't import
<stub> sabdfl: It won't run ftq() twice because it is an IMMUTABLE function - it will only get run once (per unique argument list) per statement
<stub> Kinnison: I got confused tracing it through
<sabdfl> and does fti @@ ftq('foo') do the same as rank(fti, ftq('foo')) ?
<stub> Kinnison: I'll do another run of warty (the main bit) with verbosity on
<Kinnison> stub: thanks
<Kinnison> stub: a complete and reliable gina import is one of the things we're relying on for opening dapper
<stub> sabdfl: fti @@ ftq('foo') is the bit that returns results that match using the fti index. rank(fti, ftq('foo') examines the particular bit of the index and calculates ranking. You could do 'WHERE rank(fti, ftq('foo') > 0' or something but it would be really slow I think
<sabdfl> ProgrammingError: ERROR: non-integer constant in ORDER BY SELECT DISTINCT DistributionSourcePackageCache.id, DistributionSourcePackageCache.name, DistributionSourcePackageCache.binpkgdescriptions, DistributionSourcePackageCache.binpkgnames, DistributionSourcePackageCache.sourcepackagename, DistributionSourcePackageCache.binpkgsummaries, DistributionSourcePackageCache.distribution FROM DistributionSourcePackageCache WHERE fti @@ ftq('browser')
<sabdfl> WHERE fti @@ ftq('browser') ORDER BY 'rank(fti, ftq(\'browser\'))'                                                                                                                    
<stub> sabdfl: it is turning the function call in the ORDER BY into a string. I assume this is SQLObject mangling it? spiv might know if it is possible, but my guess is that SQLObject doesn't support it so you are stuck with a view.
<sabdfl> yuck yuck
<sabdfl> spiv: ?
<Kinnison> is it a case of __sqlrepr__ needing to be overridden?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: try:
<Kinnison> class Rank:
<Kinnison>     def __sqlrepr__(self):
<Kinnison>         return 'rank(....)'
<Kinnison> and then orderBy=Rank()
* Kinnison is grasping at straws here, but knowing how broken-in-da-head some of sqlobject is, it might work
<sabdfl> launchpad_dev=# SELECT DISTINCT DistributionSourcePackageCache.id, DistributionSourcePackageCache.name FROM DistributionSourcePackageCache WHERE distribution = 2 AND fti @@ ftq('browser') ORDER BY rank(fti, ftq('browser')); ERROR:  for SELECT DISTINCT, ORDER BY expressions must appear in select list 
<stub> Kinnison: That is disgusting, but you could be right
<Kinnison> sabdfl: :-(
<stub> sabdfl: DISTINCT is biting you there
<stub> sabdfl: ORDER BY max(rank(...))) might work, or it might need to be refactored into a GROUP BY
<sabdfl> is this something that SQLObject could handle as a general case?
<Kinnison> There were 1 imports of names not appearing in the __all__.
<Kinnison> You should not import __doc__ from _strptime: canonical.archivepublisher.nascentupload
<Kinnison> Anyone know why that might happen?
<Kinnison> TTOTD: I'm *NOT* doing that
<stub> Kinnison: import facist vs. standard library I'm afraid. Need to ping SteveA about that
<stub> (_strptime is most likely the C implementation, and a python module does import * from it)
<Kinnison> stub: so long as I won't get beaten for it, I'm happy
<sabdfl> sabdfl: lifeless, ddaa, niemeyer: http://www.kernel.org/git/
<stub> oops... gotta go. back in an hour or two.
<sabdfl> does that not look like the launchpad branch listings i've been haranguing about since pre-UDU?
<stub> Kinnison: gina is running
<sabdfl> the world is converging on the things we set out to create 18 months ago
<sabdfl> it's entirely our fault if they don't converge on us
<sabdfl> we had this vision way ahead of everyone else
<sabdfl> now we need to deliver on it before other people invent it
<sabdfl> that page is basically what we want to see at launchpad.net/products/linux-kernel/+branches
<sabdfl> make sense?
<sabdfl> then, see why i get so excited about branch activity visualisation?
<sabdfl> the number of branches will explode, into the hundreds, thousands for large projects
<sabdfl> we need to be the most effective index to it all
<sabdfl> the race is on :-)
<sabdfl> stub: if SQLObject had a selectAlso= option to select, then I could do:
<Keybuk> sabdfl: randomly, I thought of another karmic event last night
<Keybuk> we can tell now when someone takes a revision you've created and pulls or merges it into their branch
<Keybuk> that should be karmic
<sabdfl> Foo.select("fti @@ ftq('txt)", selectAlso="rank(fti, ftq('txt')) AS rank", orderBy='rank')
<sabdfl> Keybuk: YES
<sabdfl> very cool indeed
<sabdfl> "my code spreads fast"
<Kinnison> That'll seriously help us spot vestigal branches for pruning and also finished branches
<sabdfl> and if the branches themselves had some sort of relevance rating, then more karma for getting your bits into branches with greater consequence would work too
<Keybuk> "sabdfl's quick patch to the kernel has been merged into LINUS'S TREE", sabdfl.karma += 10000000
<Keybuk> type thing
<zyga> heh :)
* zyga likes the way bzr + higher level tools are going
<Kinnison> Keybuk: only if we can then do "Security patch #XXX to linux-source had to fix sabdfl's patch", sabdfl.karma -= 10000000
<sabdfl> Keybuk: ah, the joys of being root on the karma allocating system :-)
<sabdfl> if Branch.revision.owner.name == 'sabdfl': ...
<sabdfl> Ooohh... stub, this works a treat
<sabdfl> SELECT DISTINCT DistributionSourcePackageCache.id, DistributionSourcePackageCache.name, rank(fti, ftq('browser')) AS rank FROM DistributionSourcePackageCache WHERE distribution = 2 AND fti @@ ftq('browser') ORDER BY rank DESC;
<carlos> zyga, hi, around?
<sabdfl> how hard would it be to add the selectAlso= to SQLObject?
<sabdfl> spiv: ?
<sabdfl> i need it, oh, in the next few hours would do ;-)
<sabdfl> stub: did you set a tag point yet?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ping, real world
<Keybuk> "Cache" ?
<zyga> carlos: morning :)
<carlos> zyga, morning
<carlos> zyga, I forgot to tell you that now that breezy is released, the new language pack exports contain only updates since the release date
<zyga> hmm so they are diffs basically?
<zyga> could you md5sum the last tarball that was used for breezy
<zyga> I'd like to be sure I've got the right one
<zyga> carlos: ?
<carlos> zyga, no, those are not diffs
<carlos> zyga, the tarball include full .po files
<carlos> zyga, but only the ones that were updated since the release date
<zyga> I see - that's even better
<lifeless> sabdfl: ack
<zyga> I'll simply extract them over previous tree and voila
<sabdfl> lifeless: cool, could you put that little commentary in a mail to your team, please?
<carlos> zyga, right
<zyga> 16869b7ac3fc95f08dd208d5f7738359  rosetta-breezy-2005-10-11.tar.gz
<zyga> that's my final tarball
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1: [trivial]  fix test case on machines without /etc/mailname (patch-21: scott@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> I submitted that one during the London sprint!
<Kinnison> your laptop only just learned how to send mail again?
<Keybuk> no, finally recovered the last bit of broken disk on my mail server
<Keybuk> it's been spending the last week processing mail
* Keybuk has a MTA-less pqm-submit-merge these days ... it uses nc and manually writes smtp
<Kinnison> heh
<Keybuk> complete with echo -e ... \r
<Kinnison> Keybuk: yum
<Kinnison> SteveA: ping
<Keybuk> (because my mail server bitches if you don't end lines with \r\n <g>)
<Kinnison> hehe
<Kinnison> gah, no stub
* Kinnison wantum blessing for https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMxlwj6.html
<Kinnison> oh well
<zyga> carlos: can you confirm the md5 sum?
<carlos> sure, just a second...
<carlos> 16869b7ac3fc95f08dd208d5f7738359  rosetta-breezy-2005-10-11.tar.gz
<carlos> zyga, same checksum
<BjornT> spiv: ping
<zyga> carlos: thanks
<spiv> sabdfl: "selectAlso" is an interesting idea, I'm not sure it's straightforward to do, but should be possible...
<spiv> BjornT: pong
<sabdfl> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqsLxE1.html
<sabdfl> i've mailed spiv with a request to review, polish, and land
<sabdfl> he seems to be offline, could you handle it unless you can reach him?
<spiv> You mean stub?
<sabdfl> i'm depending on it for a landing due this weekend
<sabdfl> spiv: sigh. yes :-)
<spiv> :)
<spiv> I'll take a look, and see if I can add some tests...
<sabdfl> the patch is tiny. only thing i' not sure of is elegance and completeness
<BjornT> spiv: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMlKHqk.html
<BjornT> spiv: is that intended behaviour? (i'm thinking of the type difference between existing_ticket.id and new_ticket.id)
<spiv> The approach seems right to me, although I don't see how you'd extract the results with that.
<spiv> BjornT: Hmm, seems a bit surprising to me.
<spiv> BjornT: But the distinction between ints and longs generally doesn't matter any more... is it an issue for you?
<BjornT> spiv: it's not that big of a deal, but it's quite annoying that in tests, you have to append 'L' to some ids.
<spiv> sabdfl: I can see how your patch modifies the query to request the extra columns, but I don't see how you'd get the results back.  AFAICT, the extra columns will just be discarded.
<spiv> sabdfl: What did you have in mind?
<spiv> BjornT: Yeah, that is annoying.  Hmm.
<spiv> sabdfl: Oh, you don't *need* the extra results, because you're only using it for ORDER BY... I see.
<Keybuk> what's trialsuite.py ?
<spiv> Well, trial is twisted's test runner, so perhaps it's something to do with that?
<Keybuk> dunno
<Keybuk> it just randomly appeared in baz merge output
<Keybuk> it was "deleted" apparently
<Keybuk> when it wasn't in my tree, and baz status doesn't mention it
<sabdfl> spiv: yes. it's just a way to get something into the query that orderBy can use. the WHERE could also have limits on it, for example "rank > 0.3"
<spiv> I see.  You'd only need this with SELECT DISTINCT, I guess.
<pitti> Hi
<Kinnison> hey pitti
<pitti> Does malone allow me to search for/display all bugs that I filed?
* pitti can't find it in the advanced search
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/people/$USER/+reportedbugs
<Keybuk> if you to your homepage, click on "Bugs", it's in the list on the right
<Keybuk> "Bugs Reported"
<pitti> ah, thanks
<spiv> sabdfl: One minor issue with your patch is that we shouldn't really have any keyword arguments on selectBy other than connection, because it potentially clashes with **kwargs.  If we need special options there, we ought to use .selectBy(foo=bar).distinct().orderBy('foo'), or maybe .selectBy(foo=bar).clone(distinct=True, orderBy='foo').  So if you don't mind I'll leave that part of your patch out.
<sabdfl> spiv: ok
<sabdfl> can you use selectBy with ftq currently?
<Kinnison> I don't think so
<Kinnison> Unless someone overloaded something in a bizarre way to allow it
<sabdfl> right, so it's moot. spiv: sounds fine
<sabdfl> spiv: could you mail stub to let him know you are dealing with the thing i maile dhim about?
<spiv> sabdfl: I'll do that now.
<sabdfl> spiv: thanks
<Keybuk> hmm, why did I never think about adding "baz archive-mirror" to pqm-submit-merge before? :p
<Kinnison> cat bin/pqm-chinstrap-merge
<Kinnison> #!/bin/sh
<Kinnison> baz-mirror-here
<Kinnison> exec arch-submit-merge "$*" $PQM_ADDRESS
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> where baz-mirror-here is essentially: baz archive-mirror $(baz tree-version | cut -d/ -f1)
<Kinnison> which lets me just do: pqm-chinstrap-merge Some message with stuff in it, r=someone
* Kinnison lazy in the unix sense :-)
<Keybuk> I did:  baz archive-mirror $(baz parse-package-name -a $(baz tree-version))
<Keybuk> heh
* Kinnison grins
* Kinnison could never be bothered with parse-package-name for the most part
<Kinnison> cut -d/ -f1 was shorter :-)
<Kinnison> there's probably some zsh pattern to do it too
<Keybuk> ${$(baz tree-version)%/*}
<Kinnison> there we go :-)
<Kinnison> now all you need is a pattern which means "the contents of the {arch}/++default-version file somewhere here or upwards..."
<Kinnison> and you can get it without invoking baz
<Kinnison> :-)
<Kinnison> What's the syntax to get a Person's default address?
<Kinnison> aah, is it .preferredemail?
<spiv> sabdfl: I think we can do better that this -- really, you just want orderBy='expression rather than a column' to Just Work, rather than having to tell SQLObject how to write SQL.
<spiv> sabdfl: I'll stick with selectAlso for now, though.
<sabdfl> spiv: ok. i'm happy as long as *something* lands in sqlobject today (our branch) that preserves the current semantics, if there is also a better way, then thats cool
<sabdfl> if there are better semantics, i'm only using it in a few places
<sabdfl> however, if i get a chance, i'm going to improve ALL the places we use FTQ to use ranking. stub will love me and give me brownie points if i do that, see
<sabdfl> so let me know soonish if the semantics will change
<Kinnison> sabdfl: hash brownie points?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: something like that
<spiv> sabdfl: Ok.  I've already written a test for selectAlso, and I want to think a little more before I add magic to orderBy, so I'm going to be pragmatic and land selectAlso.
<sabdfl> spiv: i have a rather large review coming up. can i ask you to handle it tomorrow, your time?
<sabdfl> would credit time elsewhere
<sabdfl> so i can land over the weekend
<spiv> How large is large? :)
<sabdfl> few thousand lines, but relatively straightforward stuff
<sabdfl> mainly i would be looking for cut-and-paste bpb's
<sabdfl> basically, finally reworking all the package UI and supporting classes
<Kinnison> Okay, how do we send mails in a zopeless situation?
<spiv> "bqb's"?
<spiv> Er, "bpb's", I mean ;)
<sabdfl> brown paper bag bugs
<Kinnison> sabdfl: is that where you request a review, then put a paper bag on your head and go "lalalala" ?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: when this has landed, could i ask you to clean up the organisation of your classes?
<sabdfl> each into its own file
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Sure, I can put that on my gardening TODO list
<sabdfl> so someone else knows where to find sourcepackagepublishing etc
<sabdfl> thanks
* cprov says morning !
<spiv> sabdfl: Ok, I'll do it -- I assume it will ready for me by the time I wake up tomorrow?
<sabdfl> spiv: how many hours till then?
<sabdfl> does anybody know what stub's intended branch point is?
<spiv> sabdfl: About 14 or so :)
<spiv> I'm not usually an early riser.
<sabdfl> spiv: no problem. might even fit in a release party between now and then too :-)
<spiv> sabdfl: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/sqlobject--selectAlso--0 is mirrored -- do you want to take a look, or should I just say it's [trivial] ? ;)
<sabdfl> spiv: go for it
<sabdfl> hmm
<sabdfl> Kinnison suggested being careful only to add ', ' if there was a column already, or something
<spiv> Ignoring the test, the diff is even smaller than yours, so [trivial]  is appropriate.
<spiv> Hmm.
<spiv> That's true, I guess -- if you ever get a table with no columns other than id.
<sabdfl> otherwise, kinnison and i have both looked at that code. what had me worried was that there might be other places where a query is constructed that might also need to be told about it
<sabdfl> it works for the current case though
<spiv> Hah, that case is broken without selectAlso anyway.
<spiv> Hmm, the only case that can happen I think is with an accumulation, e.g. Foo.select(..., selectAlso=...).count().  Hmm.
<sabdfl> i guess what i'm saying is that there may be other ways to use SQLObject that might also need to know about it, like .count() or something, or the set operation stuff
<sabdfl> .count() probably doesn't need it
<sabdfl> because it does not affect WHICH rows are selected, and hence counted
<spiv> It's the only other place in the code I can see that does it.
<spiv> Yeah, doesn't make so much sense with count()
<spiv> It could theoretically matter with .sum()
<spiv> So I'll take the easy route and add an assert to that code path, seeing as we don't have a use-case for it.
<sabdfl> what's the proper way to get a row to delete itself? foo.destroySelf()?
<Kinnison> yup
<SteveA> Kinnison: you have something in the std library that is causing the import fascist to complain?
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes
<Kinnison> There were 1 imports of names not appearing in the __all__.
<Kinnison> You should not import __doc__ from _strptime: canonical.archivepublisher.nascentupload
<SteveA> do you know what line of code produces the error?
<Kinnison> I assume the call of time.strptime
<spiv> sabdfl: So, is that r=sabdfl,Kinnison?
<SteveA> okay.  don't worry about it, i'll tell the importfascist about it.
<Kinnison> SteveA: ta
<sabdfl> spiv: yes, thanks very much
<Kinnison> erk, don't put my name on it
* Kinnison hadn't had any caffeine
<sabdfl> will you pass upstream for consideration too, please?
<SteveA> Kinnison: it's just causing you a bit of spew, not errors, right?
<spiv> Kinnison: Heh, ok.
<Kinnison> SteveA: aye
<SteveA> okay.  it's all good.
<SteveA> sabdfl: earlier, you asked "is there a way to have a menu item in the overview menu of object A take you to a page for object B?"
<sabdfl> yes?
<SteveA> so, that would be a menu item in the application menu for object A that is a link outside of object A's context?
<SteveA> if so, you just say  def whateveritem(self):
<SteveA>   return Link('/abs/url/to/wherever', text)
<SteveA> you can use canonical_url to get the link you want, or use an absolute link or whatever
<sabdfl> ok, very cool. thanks SteveA
<spiv> sabdfl: Merge sent.
* spiv goes to watch a DVD
<Kinnison> spiv: thanks
<Keybuk> which one?
<SteveA> so, if you have a link target of 'foo', it is relative to the menu's context... '/foo' is relative to the launchpad root, and http://whatever/foo is that absolute url
<spiv> Keybuk: "The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou"
<Keybuk> good choice
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1: [trivial]  sync patch logs from stable branch (patch-22: scott@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> aha, there we go
<SteveA> bug 3110
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3110: Typo in template admin page Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Christian Reis, Status: PendingUpload http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3110
<carlos> Kinnison, Could you tell me under which circumstances SecureSourcePackagePublishingHistory.status will be PENDING ? and, is it possible that we have more than one row for the same sourcepackagename and distrorelease with the status field set as PENDING or more than one set to PUBLISHED?
<Kinnison> when uploads have come in but not yet gone to the archive
<Kinnison> yes
<carlos> Kinnison, but when it's PENDING, the sourcepackage is already built by the build farm, right?
<Kinnison> no
<Kinnison> we don't build PENDING (for now)
<carlos> Kinnison, hmm, I'm confused, what's the point behind pending if it's not a queue to mark the ones that need to be built or are being built...
<Kinnison> they've come in but not gone to the archive on disk
<Kinnison> putting them on disk is expensive (takes some number of minutes)
<Kinnison> so that's a periodic operation
<carlos> Kinnison, what happens when an Ubuntu developer uploads a new sourcepackage?
<Kinnison> new?
<Kinnison> Do you mean NEW or new?
<Kinnison> I.E. is it never-before-seen, or is it a new version of an existing one?
<carlos> a new release is done and I'm as the maintainer, want to upload it to the archive
<carlos> s/I'm/I/
<Kinnison> You upload it
<Kinnison> It enters queue/accepted
<Kinnison> at some point, it moves from queue/accepted to queue/done and the publishing records are made in PENDING
<Kinnison> at some point, the publisher publishes your package and it's made PUBLISHED, having SUPERSEDED the old version
<Kinnison> then it gets built
<Kinnison> the exact time relationships between them are not defined and elmo and I will chat about that later
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok
<carlos> then I think I will just kill the attach script completely to substitute it with your call to the API I wrote.. It's easier...
<Kinnison> If the attach script is needed for breezy/hoary/warty updates then keep it
<Kinnison> We won't be building the old stuff in launchpad for quite a while
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [r=sabdfl]  Add selectAlso to SQLObject to allow SELECT DISTINCT with ORDER BYs that aren't plain columns. (patch-37: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> ka-ching
<Kinnison> heh
<carlos> Kinnison, no, we don't need it once all tarballs are imported
<Kinnison> whatever you say
<Kinnison> I'd not delete the scripts or anything, just turn them off though
<Kinnison> just in case
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm changing the way we attach files to Rosetta so I need to migrate that script or just remove it
<Kinnison> if it's not too hard to, I'd migrate the script
<carlos> so I think I will migrate the script only if I see it's needed
<Kinnison> okay
<SteveA> Kinnison: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com--laptop/launchpad--upload-and-queue--patch-23  <-- does that still need a review from me?
<Kinnison> if it's in the queue then ues
<SteveA> well, the output on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/ is odd
<SteveA> maybe it is already merged
<SteveA> or maybe there is some other problem
<SteveA> ah -- missing version
<SteveA> version 0 ?
<Kinnison> 1
<Kinnison> oops
<Kinnison> :-)
<SteveA> okay, i'll change the page
<Kinnison> thanks
<SteveA> do you need it super urgently, or can i wait for the script to give me a nice diff?
<cprov> SteveA: didn't you forget my review from yesterday, did you ?
<SteveA> cprov: nope.  doing it now.   it's the builddUI one isn't it
<SteveA> celso.providelo@canonical.com/launchpad--builddUI--0
<cprov> SteveA: yes, I wonder if you can do the just added builder-action today too
<SteveA> okay
<cprov> SteveA: you deserve some gift for Montreal, I'm accepting suggestions ;)
<SteveA> cprov: get dapper open, and i'll sleep better ;-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: mine is blocking me a bit, but I need stub for my next patch
<SteveA> jamesh: is there a way to ask the pending-reviews script to run on demand, from chinstrap?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'll get to it soon, then
<cprov> SteveA: sorry dude, good sleeping is very rare also at this side of the world ;) anything easier ;) 
<matsubara> good morning all
<SteveA> you know, the best things about brazil don't travel well: hot beach babes and fresh fresh fruit juice.
<SteveA> cprov: what's going to happen about the gina output that stub put on chinstrap?
<SteveA> matsubara: good morning
<carlos> Kinnison, btw: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileavhAhj.html
<Kinnison> carlos: "upstream" ?
<cprov> SteveA: ohh man do you facinated by hot beach babes ?!
<cprov> SteveA: honestly I don't know much about gina nowadays ... was I little bit far from the last patches, ask Kinnison
* sabdfl brings hot oil to the snakepit
<carlos> Kinnison, you should set ispublished=True always as your tarball comes from 'upstream', in this case, a published sourcepackage
<sabdfl> carlos: how's it going today?
<sabdfl> what's the focus du jour?
<Kinnison> carlos: okay
<SteveA> Kinnison: do you need any assistance looking through the gina issues later?
<carlos> Kinnison, ignore the importer argument, I will set it to rosetta admins if it's none and it's the same we need with those imports
<carlos> sabdfl, hi
<Kinnison> SteveA: It'd be handy
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay, i'll start looking at the output when i've done these reviews.
<SteveA> hopefully i'll be able to give you some more succinct information to work with
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'd love for someone else to do it, but it seems, like everything else critical right now, everyone stuck their fingers in their ears and went "lalalala" when I asked to not be the only person who knows how it works
<carlos> sabdfl, I'm working on the new import queue we talked to prevent the review-* templates to happen again
<carlos> sabdfl, and at the same time I'm preparing my branch to get the translation tarballs directly from the builders
<SteveA> Kinnison: i think kiko has a fair idea how it works too
<Kinnison> SteveA: if kiko and can do it and leave me free to get on with the uploader I'd appreciate it
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'll look at it, and let you know what needs to happen.
<Kinnison> thanks
<jordi> carlos: I'll be working on the review-breezy templates over the weekend.
<SteveA> if we can fix it without much of your input, all the better.
<jordi> carlos: do you think you can give me a quick howto of what I need to do now that I have access?
<carlos> jordi, do you have rights to reach the potemplatenames page, right?
<jordi> yes
<carlos> jordi, ok
<carlos> jordi, then, it's just a matter of going thru all the review-* templates, look at the .pot filename (you can see it from the +admin page)
<matsubara> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi matsubara 
<carlos> and rename its potemplatename to that filename unless you know the translationdomain is not that one or it's something like 'template.pot' in which case you need to investigate it a bit more to get the right translation domain
<matsubara> Hello BjornT, do you have time to talk about bug 759?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #759: re-duping an already duped bug causes system error. Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/759
<BjornT> matsubara: sure
<carlos> jordi, sometimes, instead of rename, you need to change the potemplatename link because you have already that translation domain in our database
<sabdfl> carlos: ok, sounds good
<sabdfl> is the idea, if we don't know the name of the potemplate, to put it into a queue
<sabdfl> then through the web be able to connect the template to the existing one, or a new one, and have it imported
<sabdfl> ?
<stub> Kinnison: There is now chinstrap:~stub/gina-logs/warty-verbose.out, which contains all the debug output. It doesn't seem to help much though.
<carlos> sabdfl, yeah, more or less
<sabdfl> carlos: run me through the plan?
<Kinnison> stub: urgh
<carlos> sabdfl, with this kind of queue we will be able to support too the zope layout or any package that have the .pot and .po files in different directories
<carlos> sabdfl, we have a queue where all files (.po and .pot) will be 'attached'
<sabdfl> all files? or just the ones we could not deal with?
<Kinnison> SteveA: can you see what you can work out?
<carlos> that's done by Kinnison scripts after the build is done
<carlos> sabdfl, all
* Kinnison wonders what the question is
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes, i will
<carlos> sabdfl, then, we have a script that merges the files from the queue into the final POTemplate/POFiles if there is no pending imports (this solve the problem that one upload overwrites the previous one if the import is not done)
<jordi> carlos: good.
<jordi> I'll get started on this over the weekend.
<jordi> I still have no internet at the new flat. This sucks.
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'm planning to do another cprov review and your review first, unless you tell me to go look at gina first.
<Kinnison> SteveA: so long as gina gets looked at before stub goes to bed so if a fix is proposed he can try it out, I don't mind
<Kinnison> SteveA: but right now, gina is worrying me
<SteveA> cprov: can your builder-action review wait a few hours?
<cprov> SteveA:  yes, in benefit of gina, of course 
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay, i'm switching tracks to go look at gina.
<Kinnison> cool
<sabdfl> carlos: ok, so instead of attaching it to POFile or POTemplate, it always goes into a queue?
<SteveA> has gina been hacked on lately?
<carlos> sabdfl, and then, we will have a web UI that will show that queue and we will be able to set some imports to 'ignore' (this solve the problem we have with gtk that has the same .pot file in many different directories depending on the kind of build we do) or to associate manually the .po/.pot files we were not able to automatically associate with already existing POTemplate/POFiles with already existing objects or create new ones
<carlos> sabdfl, yes
<sabdfl> the point of this, though, was to deal with files where we did not know which POTemplate or POFile to attache it to
<stub> SteveA: Changes landed yesterday
<carlos> that way we can also show to the user the queue status
<SteveA> stub: where?  production or RF or both?
<sabdfl> carlos: is there a spc i can look at, please?
<stub> rf
<SteveA> cool
<sabdfl> i'm a little concerned it will not be usable
<SteveA> stub: do you have any ideas about the constraint issues?
<carlos> sabdfl, not yet, I'm doing both things at the same time. but I should have the spec done later today
<stub> I think the code that says 'does this BinaryPackageRelease' exist is broken
<sabdfl> stub: all of that old code is horribly busted
<carlos> sabdfl, it will not be usable? why?
<sabdfl> i'm writing chunks of new broken code to replace most of it now
<SteveA> with tests this time?
* SteveA goes into test fascist mode
<sabdfl> carlos: too many things in the queue, too little information to go by i.t.o. fixing the issues
<sabdfl> let me see the spec, and i'll comment, i'm sure its workable
<carlos> sabdfl, ok, let me concentrate on the spec and stop the development and will send it back to you 
<SteveA> mpt: hello
<stub> I'm falling asleep here. If you guys need to trial Gina, can you get elmo to give you access to launchpad@asuka and run it against the staging database? The database is all setup to accept connections as the gina user and there are suitable launchpad.conf files there already.
<SteveA> stub: can you mail me instructions or where to find instructions?
<stub> ok
<SteveA> stub: bear in mind, i've never run gina
<carlos> sabdfl, in the mean time: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileX0JeF7.html <- That's the DB schema I'm using atm
<mpt> hi SteveA
<SteveA> stub: is it safe to run gina multiple times?
<SteveA> mpt: so, the breadcrumbs stuff so far has landed
<mpt> great
<SteveA> mpt: i'd like you to familiarise yourself with how to add breadcrumbs to things
<SteveA> it is very simple
<stub> SteveA: It had better be since we already have been
<SteveA> when i get a respite from code review / debugging with Kinnison and cprov, i'll be doing the trailing > and not-link-to-current-page features.
<SteveA> mpt: also, how's the menu coverage stuff going?
<SteveA> stub: is there a way to tell it to just try one particular thing?
<mpt> SteveA: I'm going to start the menu checking when launchpad--design-fascism--0 lands, because otherwise the cleanup I'd be doing at the same time as checking the menus would be conflicting with the major cleanup I did in that branch
<mpt> though yesterday I did tidy up the person menus a bit
<SteveA> mpt: when will the design fascism land?
<stub> SteveA: You can tell it to just import warty, or warty-updates, or warty-security etc.
<mpt> SteveA: when kiko-zzz finishes reviewing it :-)
<SteveA> mpt: UBZ is drawing close, and i want us to have full menu coverage by then
<mpt> fair enough
<SteveA> stub: okay, but not more granular than that?
<stub> SteveA: Nope
<SteveA> okay
<stub> I'm off to bed. I can look at it in 8 hours if people want. But I won't be around Sunday so I should try and finish off whatever needs doing on Saturday.
<SteveA> stub: i'll be around somewhat tomorrow
<SteveA> so, i'll ping you then.
<SteveA> or you ping me or whatever
<stub> ok
<sabdfl> stub: sec
<sabdfl> what's the tag point?
<sabdfl> hey mpt
<sabdfl> what's in design-fascism?
<mpt> hi sabdfl, congratulations on breezy
<carlos> stub, please, could you remove again the cache that prevents to import some pofiles on production? we have 122 files that are not imported and I need to know if it's because that cache or because a bug in our import code
<sabdfl> ah. thanks, credit to #-devel mostly :-)
<mpt> sabdfl: lots of markup and text fixes
<sabdfl> cool
<sabdfl> landing soon?
<mpt> Making explanations tighter and more explanatory
<mpt> yes, I'm pestering kiko about it every day
<stub> carlos: eh?
<sabdfl> i want to do a big weekend push and land polish monday for stub to roll out tuesday
<sabdfl> that's why i;m hoping stub will reveal his tag point plans :-)
<stub> sabdfl: patch-2654
<sabdfl> stub: marvellous, thanks
<stub> sabdfl: It should be in your email ;)
<sabdfl> ok. my mail was a little scary this morning so i've just been coding
<carlos> stub, I'm talking about the code you added to ignore, until next day, the import of a file if it fails 
<sabdfl> stub: i have duplicated the distribution source package cache with a distrorelease binary package cache. ok?
<sabdfl> in -41-0
<sabdfl> with comments
<stub> carlos: oh. ok. It is automatically removed every day but I'll do it manually now.
<stub> sabdfl: ok
<carlos> stub, hmmm, ok
<SteveA> salgado: any idea where kiko is today?
<sabdfl> stub: thanks muchly
<sabdfl> SteveA: brazil
<salgado> SteveA, he must be coming shortly
<SteveA> sabdfl: that's a relief
<stub> carlos: removed
<carlos> stub, thanks
<SteveA> stub: for future reference, where is it?
<stub> carlos: scheduled removal is 10 past midnight
<carlos> stub, BST?
<stub> SteveA: /var/tmp/rosetta-poimport-seen.pickle - it is in the crontab
<SteveA> .pickle (!)
<stub> carlos: yes. or whatever dodgy timezone elmo runs the servers in
<niemeyer> tmp!
<carlos> ok
<niemeyer> :)
<stub> SteveA: yeah - yeah. it is a hack.
<SteveA> good night stub 
<kiko-zzz> kiko
<kiko-zzz> it 
<kiko-zzz> hurt!
<kiko> man it is hot today
* SteveA goes to make a cup of tea before diving into the gina logs
<sabdfl> carlos: what are ignore and ispublished?
<mpt> ooh
<mpt> PTRuntimeError
<mpt> A server error occurred. 
<mpt> why do I get that instead of a normal traceback, SteveA?
<mpt> it was just an HTML error
<SteveA> when did you get that error?
<carlos> sabdfl, 'ispublished' is to know if the upload is or not published (like the pofile.published field). I'm planning to let users to do the initial .po and .pot upload for productseries too so we only need to handle the request from that queue and jordi does not needs to look for the po files, create the tarball and do the upload by hand
<SteveA> when rendering the page, or when starting the server?
<mpt> when rendering the page
<carlos> sabdfl, that way we introduce that kind of uploads in our workflow and people don't need to send any email, the system will tell us when we have work to do
<SteveA> probably, you made an error so that the page was so far outside of parseable html / xml that the page template machinery could no longer make sense of it
<mpt> ah
<SteveA> unbalanced <div> for example
<mpt> All I did was leave out the end " for an attribute
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> that's kinda gross
<SteveA> from a parsing perspective
<SteveA> do you use syntax highlighting?
<mpt> unbalanced <div>s I get told off for explicitly
<mpt> yes, I do
<carlos> sabdfl, about 'ignore', there are sometimes when we get the same .pot file more than once inside a .deb's source package, it's just a way to mark it as something that we are not interested on so next time we see it, we don't need to expend time with it. That way we don't need to have POTemplate objects hidden or 'disabled', we just ignore them before the import happens
<carlos> sabdfl, I'm explaining all things in the spec
<SteveA> mpt: well, we could add a nice error page for it, but i don't really see the point
<mpt> SteveA: No, no worries, I was just wondering if it was a symptom of something more serious
<SteveA> ddaa: i wonder if it's possible to get a bzr tree of zope3?  just wondering, because their svn server just went down again...
<ddaa> well, do not even have a baz import of it
<kiko> that's a small tragedy ddaa 
<kiko> but we do have zope3 imported in rocketfuel :)
<trax> is there an easy way to view all the bugs you have reported in launchpad?
<SteveA> hmm... it uses svn:externals a lot
<SteveA> kiko: no history to speak of
<SteveA> trax: yes
<kiko> that is true
<SteveA> trax: go to your own page on launchpad
<trax> done
<SteveA> go to the "bugs" tab
<kiko> what is /up/ with my firefox fonts
<trax> those are only for bugs assigned to you
<trax> it says "No bugs assigned to ...."
<SteveA> there's a link to see that
<ddaa> SteveA: what's the magic to get action menus?
<trax> aaah!
<trax> thanks!
<trax> I missed that
<SteveA> ddaa: the magic to get them?
<ddaa> I mean, to get them on the .pt
<SteveA> ddaa: you need to write an action menu, and register it in zcml
<ddaa> I removed the section about portlet-action
* ddaa is confused
<Kinnison> Why do we set nowrap on the 'target' of our bug listings?
<ddaa> I thought that the @@+portlet-action should die...
<SteveA> ddaa: yes
<kiko> portlet-actions must die
<kiko> alo gneuman 
<SteveA> kiko: can you help ddaa out please?  i'm supposed to be scrutinizing gina output
<kiko> sure
<kiko> sure I can
<SteveA> thanks man
<kiko> how may I help you ddaa 
<ddaa> probably... checking out the LaunchpadMenus spec again
<SteveA> ddaa: that's a tad out of date
<SteveA> sorry
<mpt> ddaa: see LaunchpadMenusInProgress
<mpt> at the bottom
<gneuman> alo
<gneuman> kiko
<mpt> but yeah, the spec needs finishing up now
<SteveA> yeah, my job, i guess
* SteveA  -->  gina
<kiko> Duplicates of this bug:
<kiko>     * Bug #1975
<kiko>     * Bug #2185
<kiko>     * Bug #2200
<kiko>     * Bug #2414
<kiko>     * Bug #2749
<Ubugtu> Error: I don't have a bugzilla Bug.
<kiko>     * Bug #2921
<Ubugtu> Error: I don't have a bugzilla Bug.
<kiko>     * Bug #3146
<Ubugtu> Error: I don't have a bugzilla Bug.
<kiko> maybe it's time we fixed bug 1419, or at least worked around it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1419: Rosetta fails to locate second_lang_msgset message ID when changing alternate language.  Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1419
<kiko> carlos?
<mpt> Seveas?
<Seveas> meh, what broke this time
<Seveas> (didn't get to complete the rewrite yet)
<ddaa> kiko: product-index.pt overrides portlets_two, that's the cause of my confusion I think
<ddaa> kiko: do you think that sholud be fixed?
<Seveas> Bug 1419
<Ubugtu> Error: I don't have a bugzilla Bug.
<Seveas> bug 1419
<SteveA> Seveas: maybe you want to try out bzr for ubugtu?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1419: Rosetta fails to locate second_lang_msgset message ID when changing alternate language.  Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1419
<Seveas> right -- case sensitive crud
<kiko> SteveA, is there a join-like pattern in TAL?
<ddaa> mh.
<SteveA> kiko: what does that mean?
<ddaa> No... I'm confused
<Seveas> SteveA, hehe, I'm just reading baz/tla/arch docs and have not yet setup an archive :)
<kiko> ",".join("[foo", "bar"] )
<carlos> kiko, ?
<SteveA> Seveas: nooo... look up bzr.  jblack can help you
<kiko> SteveA, to avoid the bug I'm seeing at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/shipit-workflow
<kiko> SteveA, where the sprints end with a comma
<ddaa> Well... I was confused but right.
<kiko> carlos, can you hack a workaround for bug 1419 today?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1419: Rosetta fails to locate second_lang_msgset message ID when changing alternate language.  Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1419
<carlos> kiko, today I'm a bit busy to have the new attachment infrastructure ready for dapper import next week
<kiko> hmmm, right
<kiko> ok
<kiko> carlos, do you have  a  hint for a workaround at least?
<kiko> the problem doesn't seem to be very difficult to solve
<SteveA> kiko: there is, but this is better done in the view class.
<kiko> SteveA, any hint?
<Seveas> !reload Bugzilla
<Ubugtu> The operation succeeded.
<Seveas> Bug 1419
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1419: Rosetta fails to locate second_lang_msgset message ID when changing alternate language.  Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Major, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1419
<SteveA> kiko: mpt knows about the sequence/name/last and all that
<kiko> SteveA, but then the view class would have to return <a href>s too?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> so?
<Seveas> SteveA, what's so great about bzr compared to baz?
<kiko> SteveA, it cramps my style
<SteveA> faster, better ui, better merging, IT IS THE FUTURE
<Seveas> hehe
<kiko> and I quote "IT IS THE FUTURE"!
<trax> is bzr bazaar-ng yet, or is that still going to happen?
<SteveA> kiko: okay, you can do it in tales.  ask mpt about the 'sequence' thing
<trax> i've tried bzr, but I prefer mercurial
<Seveas> is bzr included in Ubuntu?
<kiko> Seveas, batteries and nuclear warheads included
<SteveA> trax: when did you last try it -- loads of work on it recently
<carlos> kiko, hmm, I think I did something about that problem already...
<SteveA> we're converting development of launchpad to use bzr in a few weeks
<trax> SteveA: that was about 3 months or so ago, maybe I should take a look again
<kiko> carlos, not in production you didn't :)
<trax> SteveA: is this bazaar-ng or bzr we're talking about?
<carlos> kiko, no, it's not on production
<SteveA> trax: wow... loads has changed over the last three months.  bazaar-ng is bzr
<mpt> trax: yes :-)
<carlos> kiko, but the fix was not too hard
<kiko> carlos, want to send me a diff? I'll handle the rest
<carlos> let me check if it's inside my language pack branch
<kiko> please
<BjornT> sabdfl: who should be able to edit a support ticket? (at the moment it seems that not everyone can)
<trax> SteveA: how does bzr compare to mercurial?
<SteveA> trax: they're now using a neat 'weave' format at the back end, sftp support arriving soon... pop over to #bzr sometime perhaps
<SteveA> jblack can compare bzr to hg.  i haven't used hg, just read about it.
<trax> SteveA: weave?
<kiko> weaves are also the future
<ddaa> trax: roughly feature equivalent (no real push in bzr though), slower but the gap is closing
<ddaa> recent assessment by jblack gave hg the speed edge
<kiko> ddaa, are your problems sorted?
<sabdfl> BjornT: i'm happy to let AnyPerson edit a ticket
<ddaa> kiko: my problem is: how do I add a context menu to the product-index.pt as this page overrides the overrides portlets_two
<ddaa> I'm working on adding a context menu to Branch, not blocked there yet
<SteveA> ddaa: you just register context menus and application menus.  you don't need to explicitly include them in your page templates.
<SteveA> ddaa: you can still use other portlets.
<SteveA> ddaa: it just works.
<BjornT> sabdfl: ok, i'll change the permissions then.
<sabdfl> thanks!
<kiko> ddaa, does what SteveA said make sense to you?
<ddaa> SteveA: I must be confused, because my product page does not have the "add branch" link...
<SteveA> ddaa: did you register the menu in zcml?
<ddaa> I added ProductCodeMenu between ProductsBugsMenu and ProductSetContextMenu in the product.zcml
<mpt> BjornT: mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--translation-form--0510 has just finished mirroring with conflicts resolved
<BjornT> mpt: cool, i'll review it later on today
<mpt> thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: tell me a branch to look at perhaps
<ddaa> okay, I'll commit the relevent changes
<mpt> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3148 seems like your field of expertise
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3148: Strip hard-wrapping newlines from e-mail only if it's actually e-mail Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3148
<carlos> kiko, yeah, I have a patch
<SteveA> mpt: thre
<mpt> SteveA: fou?
<kiko> carlos, send it to meex
<kiko> or give me a patch id
<SteveA> mpt: there's a zope3 discussion about making page templates use xhtml only (or other xml... but not non-xml html)
<carlos> kiko, I'm on that, just waiting for this fucking slow connection...
<SteveA> mpt: do you see any problem for us with that?
<carlos> I cannot believe that we were using 56K modems some years ago...
<mpt> SteveA: Apart from the fact that the browser used by ~90 percent of people doesn't support XHTML?
<carlos> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedIRRHR.html
<mpt> then again, that's not one of our target browsers ;-)
<carlos> kiko, please, ignore the changes to the imports sections
<carlos> kiko, in fact... I think I should be able to merge that branch directly
<kiko> carlos, can you explain why the second language wouldn't have that message id? isn't the potfile the same?
<carlos> kiko, it's reviewed but I had a weird error running tests and I was not sure if it was my fault or one of those random errors that we see from time to time
<kiko> carlos, I can handle it for you so you don't loose any more time, really
<carlos> kiko, because it's a pomsgset and we only create it if we have a translation
<carlos> kiko, I can request a merge now 
<carlos> and if it fails, ask you to merge that small patch
<carlos> kiko, for instance, we import a pofile
<carlos> and then a potemplate that adds a new potmsgset
<carlos> that old pofile will not have a pomsgset related to that new potmsgset unless someone adds a translation
<kiko> carlos, understood, I hadn't realized it was a pomsgset
<SteveA> mpt: i think it supports xhtml 1 enough.  the point is, the document must be well-formed XML.
<mpt> SteveA: XHTML (and XML in general) is much more brittle than HTML, such that minor escaping bugs could easily cause an unreadable front page
<mpt> IE6 doesn't support XHTML at all
<SteveA> that's what tests are for
<ddaa> david.allouche@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--branchdatastorage--0--patch-5
<ddaa> http://localhost:8085/products/thunderbird
<SteveA> but, we don't have to tell the browser it is xhtml
<mpt> SteveA: We don't, and probably never will have, perfect test coverage
<carlos> kiko, it's normal, I'm renaming many variables to note if it's a potmsgset or a pomsgset to make it clear
<SteveA> the point is, we need to write our pages in xhtml
<SteveA> we can tell the browser anything we like
<SteveA> the point is to have page template processing require xhtml as input
<SteveA> and produce valid xml as output
<SteveA> but we can put whatever doctype etc. we want on it
<mpt> SteveA: ok, if you're sending XHTML-as-HTML, then that's faintly silly, but I have no objection if it makes parsing etc easier
<kiko> carlos, cool, thanks
<BjornT> mpt: hmm, that's a though one. i'll add some comments to the bug later. it will have some implications to the formatting of outgoing emails as well.
<SteveA> Kinnison: i have a gina-debuggery question for you
<Kinnison> go on.
<SteveA> Kinnison: i want to check all the .dsc files in the archive to see if there is spurious stuff in them.  can i do this on some machine somewhere?
<carlos> kiko, merge request done
<SteveA> or do i need to go over http?
<Kinnison> You want to look at the katie-produced-archive?
<Kinnison> if so, look on mawson in /srv/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<SteveA> Kinnison:  i want to look at whatever gina is using as input data
<Kinnison> check it out on mawson then
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> Kinnison: is that just breezy on there?
* Kinnison looks
<Kinnison> it should have the full pool
<Kinnison> it may only be source+i386 though
<Kinnison> dunno
<SteveA> where would i find hoary and breezy?
<Kinnison> the dists?
<Kinnison> in dists/
<SteveA> argh... they're talking about making you add explicit xmlns declarations to all page templates and fragments thereof
<Seveas> hmm
<Seveas> bzr IS easier than baz....
<Seveas> thanks SteveA and all other bzr cheerleaders :)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Where do we get the owner for new objects in taxi?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Hello, btw :)
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I think the owner should be the owner of the corresponding product.
<Kinnison> what's the "now" constant we should be using
<Kinnison> ?
<ddaa> niemeyer: but TBH I do not have a good answer for that, maybe the owner should be the Lanuchpad Admin team...
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, 1 sounds like a good value for now then.. :)
<ddaa> since arguably, if a product is first assigned to Alice, then reassigned to Bob, there's no reason that the rcs-imported branches and revision still belong to Alice...
<ddaa> niemeyer: please make it 25 (launchpad admins)
<niemeyer> Done
<niemeyer> ddaa: Indeed.. the whole concept of branch owner seems strange.
<ddaa> niemeyer: it makes sense in the webapp stuff I'm doing. When you can register a third-party branch.
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> carlos, rock on!
<kiko> thanks dude
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> I appreciate it
<niemeyer> ddaa: If I register your branch, is it mine?
<carlos> will be back in an hour or so
<ddaa> But the launchpad owner concept is awkyard for stuff that is grabbed from out there... that's why branches have "owner" and "author".
<carlos> kiko, np
<niemeyer> ddaa: Understood
<ddaa> If you register my branch, it's owner=you, then you can set author=me.
<ddaa> then the page does various sorts of magic to collate ownership and authorship.
<ddaa> Actually, I'm starting to think that revision.owner should be dropped.
<niemeyer> :-)
<ddaa> it's not a useful granurality
<ddaa> lifeless: ping?
<niemeyer> Having it always == 25 doesn't seem useful indeed. :)
<niemeyer> Perhaps we should change to 42?
<ddaa> With branches, it makes sense.
<ddaa> As when you register a third-party branch, the owner will be set to you.
<niemeyer> I'm hacking on the revision code now (not sure if I mentioned it)
<ddaa> But the revisions will be populated by taxi anyway.
<ddaa> niemeyer: bah, unless your turning it upside down, we can handle the potential conflicts.
<niemeyer> ddaa: On taxi.py? Yes, turning it upside down.
<ddaa> No, I mean revision.py
<niemeyer> Not teaching it (uff)
<ddaa> Please turn this taxi bitch upside-down, inside-out and teach it how to live.
<niemeyer> Hehehe :)
<bradb_> ddaa: Do you have a couple mins to help me with porting a critical fix to mainline (from a cherry-pick-compatible branch that got rolled out yesterday)?
<ddaa> bradb: how can I help you?
<bradb> ddaa: so, i made a branch of prod yesterday to make sure that my patch was cherry pickable...
<bradb> (particularly because it changed sample data, at the same time as other recent patches have also done so, etc.)
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~ $ baz branch $rocketfuel launchpad--malone-priority-fix--0
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~ $ baz get --link launchpad--malone-priority-fix--0 malone-priority-fix-for-mainline
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/malone-priority-fix-for-mainline $ baz merge launchpad--malone-priority-cherry-pickable-fix--0
<ddaa> please give me the full name of your branch
<bradb> ddaa: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--malone-priority-fix--0
<bradb> when merging, it hangs:
<bradb> ...
<bradb> * Scanning for full-tree revision ............................................................................................................................................. done.
<bradb> * from archive cached: christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-86
<bradb> ...
<bradb> there
<ddaa> mh, it's not hanging
<ddaa> it's just being veeeeeeeery slow
<niemeyer> As usual :))
<bradb> ddaa: it appears to be haning
<bradb> hanging even
<bradb> no disk space being taken up or anything
* ddaa checks
<niemeyer> bradb: Have you waited for a few hours already? :)
<ddaa> bradb: apparently your branch is not up on chinstrap
<bradb> ddaa: should i go with a reverse replay approach instead?
<bradb> ddaa: oh, i guess it isn't
<ddaa> cannot tell, I do not know what you are trying to merge...
<bradb> ddaa: is it worth me mirroring the branch then for you to explore this further?
<ddaa> if you want me to do anything more than vague hand-waving or hip-shooting, I'm afraid that is necessary
<SteveA> Kinnison: found one problem with gina that looks easy to fix.
<ddaa> wait
<bradb> ?
<ddaa> you probably want to "uncacherev base-0" from your cherrypick branch
<Kinnison> SteveA: cool, can you and stub try it out?
<bradb> ddaa: is that just to save diskspace?
<SteveA> Kinnison: that is, the tagfiles parser misses out the 'files' if the .dsc file isn't signed, perhaps because it ends with no NL char.
<ddaa> so you we will not wait for 15 mins or so why baz uploads a stupidly huge tarball using a stupidly slow network implementation
<ddaa> * when baz
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'm going to ensure that all dsc files can be parsed properly and then maybe do another run
<Kinnison> SteveA: cool
<bradb> ddaa: so you mean i should do that for my porting-to-mainline branch, right?
<SteveA> Kinnison: is there any point doing another run while there are still DB constraints problems?
<bradb> (the "cherry pick branch" is the branch i want to merge into this branch)
<ddaa> bradb: from whatever new branch you created by branching from rocketfuel
<bradb> right
<Kinnison> stevea: anything it fails to insert can clearly not harm things in the future
<Kinnison> SteveA: gina is additive
<SteveA> Kinnison: is a .dsc file allowed not to be signed?
<Kinnison> yes
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> okay, i'll ping you when i have news
<Kinnison> cool
<SteveA> i can't do the gina run until i get sudo access on asuka, btw
<SteveA> i have an account there now, but karl is awaiting confirmation that i'm allowed that access
<SteveA> do you have access there?
<Kinnison> I don't
<Kinnison> elmo is in front of me
<Kinnison> shall I ask him?
<bradb> ddaa: mirrored now
<SteveA> Kinnison: if he's going to remain around, i'd say don't disturb him now
<Kinnison> okay
<SteveA> Kinnison: the "usual channels" will take their course
<SteveA> if i have things ready to run again, and still don't have access, i'll ping you
<SteveA> it'll be a while debugging and fixing though
<SteveA> oh and my indian takeaway has arrived
<ddaa> bradb: okay, I see a branch freshly tagged from rocketfuel. I presume you want to cherrypick a patch from another branch.
<ddaa> bradb: right?
<gneuman> has anybody merged from rf today?
<ddaa> bradb: generally speaking cherrypicking is done by "baz replay $REVISION"
<bradb> ddaa: i want to port a cherry picked patch into the mainline so (i *think*) i want to merge that branch on which i created the cherry picked patch *into* the freshly tagged rf branch, if you see what i mean
<bradb> ddaa: yeah, that's what i thought, seeing as the other alternative appears to hang :/
<ddaa> please specify "a cherrypicked patch"
<bradb> a patch that was cherry picked into production. made possible because it was a branch off production.
<kiko> friggin bugs.kde.org
<ddaa> bradb: okay, it makes sense... where is that patch?
<bradb> ddaa: i called it brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--malone-priority-cherry-pickable-fix--0
<kiko> SteveA, is it trivial to add an inline doctest to be run when make check runs?
<SteveA> fairly
<kiko> SteveA, in particular malone/externalsystem.py
<SteveA> look in webapp/tests
<kiko> hmmm it's a bit unfortunate that it's dangerous to depend on it
<ddaa> bradb: mh... okay, your fix was written on the malone-priority-cherry-pickable-fix branch, right?
<SteveA> kiko: we shouldn't have stuff in malone/ any more really
<kiko> SteveA, components/remotebugwatch.py ?
<bradb> ddaa: yeah, and has been cherry picked, and now i want to get that same code merged into mainline
<SteveA> is it adapters / utilities?
<SteveA> is it a script?
<SteveA> is it script support code?
<kiko> it's a library
<kiko> support code
<SteveA> for use by scripts, or just in general?
<ddaa> bradb: baz replay brad.bollenbach@canonical.com/launchpad--malone-priority-cherry-pickable-fix--0--patch-1 (or some equivalent) is the only way to get that patch into rocketfuel without dragging in launchpad--production--1.36--patch-1 to patch-4.
<ddaa> merge will... merge... that is carry in all the changes in the ancestry of what you are merging from.
<bradb> ddaa: i just did a get-changeset/apply-changeset here. should that be an ok alternative?
<ddaa> that's exactly what replay REVISION does
<bradb> cool
* SteveA adds comments to the tagfile parser
* bradb deautomates the process!
<bradb> conflicts in the sampledata, unsurprisingly
<bradb> ddaa: thanks for clarifying. i'm think i'm back on the golden path.
<ddaa> yellow brick road?
<bradb> more or less
* SteveA notes that the variable names don't do what they say they do
<Kinnison> SteveA: OOI what file is that?
<SteveA> lib/canonical/archivepublisher/tagfiles.py
<ddaa> this_variable_is_lying = 42
<bradb> true = False
<Kinnison> SteveA: right, for the most part that's taken direct from james' tagfile parser
<SteveA> mr troup?
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> I have a patch to allow unsigned files sat in my branch here
<SteveA> that's what's currently causing breezy's gina run to die
<SteveA> oh?
<SteveA> well, maybe i can get it?
<Kinnison> I'll do a file-diff and nopaste it, one sec
<SteveA> ta
<Kinnison> you can try it
<Kinnison> If you think it's a lack of trailing newline then my patch won't fix it
<SteveA> i'll still add comments and improve variable names i think
<SteveA> or, just nopaste the whole file
<SteveA> and i'll diff
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOdmqnl.html
<Kinnison> that's my patch
<Kinnison> I.E. really teeny
<SteveA> ta
<mpt> carlos: ping
<mpt> oh, he's not here
<Kinnison> I'm not sure how the dsc being moosed is breaking the binary adder though
<mpt> serves me right for not using tab-completion
<bradb> ddaa: strangely, there appear to be no diff markers in the conflicted files. maybe that's a feature unique to {get,apply}-changeset. "feature".
<SteveA> Kinnison: i hope you don't say 'moosed' at UBZ
<SteveA> bradb: yes
<ddaa> bradb: this works using diff-patch, you have rej file
<SteveA> bradb: it works differently
<ddaa> bradb: you can use apply-delta do do cherrypicks with diff3
<ddaa> like "baz apply-delta --three-way $BRANCH--base-0 $BRANCH--patch-1"
* bradb feels the noose tighten
<SteveA> I read that as "moose"
<SteveA> ewww
<mpt> mmmmm, mousse
<bradb> ouch
<Kinnison> SteveA: you sick sick man
<SteveA> Kinnison: that's the badger.
<sivang> Kinnison: what does "moosed" mean ? :)
<SteveA> all .dscs can be read now
<Kinnison> SteveA: rock on!
<Kinnison> sivang: broken
<elmo> SteveA: done
<sivang> Kinnison: ah
<SteveA> thanks elmo !
<SteveA> elmo: you can probably kick me off it after the weekend 
<ddaa> I have something that reads
<ddaa>       <tr tal:repeat="rev_no context/latest_revisions">
<ddaa> 	<td tal:content="rev_no/rev_no">1</td>
<ddaa> but I get NotFoundError: (<RevisionNumber at 0x42561eec>, 'rev_no')
<ddaa> I sort of guess I forgot to setup some security-proxying stuff to allow accessing the attribute
<ddaa> (it's properly there in the interface)
<SteveA> ddaa: what kind of objects does latest_revisions give to you?
<SteveA> ddaa: do you have a <content directive in zcml for RevisionNumber?
<ddaa> Ha... that must be it...
<ddaa> where should that go?
<ddaa> I'm sure I knew that in London, but I have already forgotten
<ddaa> SteveA: thanks
<ddaa> Yay!
<ddaa> SteveA: thanks for your patch (a bit buggy, it should have used stepto instead of stepthrough), I now have a (mostly) working branch-index page
<SteveA> what patch?
<SteveA> cool
<ddaa> The traversal thing.
<SteveA> cool
<bradb> Did the u/p change for wiki.canonical.com?
<bradb> n/m
<jblack> spiv: ping
<SteveA> jblack: hiya
<SteveA> there were some bzr and hg questions on here earlier
<gneuman> does anyone know why series change from a product to another?
<kiko> ddaa must know
<kiko> or jblack 
<kiko> or lifeless the asleeper
<ddaa> because different products have different series
<ddaa> but maybe i do not understand your question
<gneuman> ok,hold on
<kiko> I think he's asking why the code allows for changing series from a product to another
<ddaa> well, because that's useful...
<ddaa> there's an historical use case, which was moving series out from the "unassigned" product
<gneuman> when u go to /products/(productname)/+series/(seriename)/+review u change the serie form productname to another porduct
<gneuman> wich you choose form the form
<gneuman> unassigned?
<kiko> ddaa, anything apart from the unassigned product that you can see?
<ddaa> and a current use case which is when a user create multiple unrelated series in a product instead of multiple products, or when a user creates a product "silva" and a an admin creates a product "sylva" with a productseries in it. 
<ddaa> it's rarely used, but it still proves very useful now and then
<ddaa> or when a user create noise productseries, so we can reassign them to a garbage product and get them out of the way
<gneuman> i got 
<gneuman> good
<gneuman> i will be back with more questions
<gneuman> thx ddaa
<ddaa> the "change project" feature of products is similarly useful
<ddaa> For example when a single product is created, and then the use finds out he wanted a project.
<ddaa> BTW, I remind everybody, when you want such an admin change to be done, ASK ME
<ddaa> because it will break RCS imports
<gneuman> ok, so when u change a serie from product1 to product2, should the pae be redirected to prod2/+series/serie? or go to product1/+series?
<gneuman> pae=page
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I think the former is more useful
<ddaa> the latter can be obtained with "back".
<gneuman> ok
<ddaa> but hey, it's a rarely used admin feature, it's no biggie if it ends in a 404
<ddaa> (just annoying)
<ddaa> gneuman: you might want to add some comments about that somewhere, so the use cases are documented
<ddaa> because it's understandably surprising at first
<ddaa> mpt: don't you think that the html source of launchpad pages look like shit?
<SteveA> ddaa: who cares? ;-)  we should remove all unneeded whitespace to reduce the size of the pages ;-)
<ddaa> I care, because that makes writing page tests painful
<ddaa> also, there's indeed a lot of wasted bits
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  port the fix for #3077 (null priority causing exceptions to be raised on two pages) to mainline (patch-2656: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<ddaa> congrats bradb
<bradb> scary, but i survived (i think)
<mpt> ddaa: Learn the wonder of "..."
<ddaa> mpt: I know of it, but it's still painful
<mpt> How would you improve it?
<gneuman> ddaa i will spend a lot of time on it!!!
<ddaa> mpt: get all those empty lines back in control, for starts
<ddaa> have discipline with page templates so emptylines are introduced in the source only where they are significant
<ddaa> that should address most of it, actually :)
<ddaa> remove pointless <span>
<ddaa> remove uneeded <b> and <br>
<ddaa> etc.
<ddaa> I'm sure you know all of them
<ddaa> same, remove <i> (use strong and em instead of b and i)
<voidz0r> hello
<jblack> ddaa: You around? 
<roy_> hello everyone
* bradb & # lunch
<carlos> jordi, hi, around?
<sabdfl> hey roy_
<roy_> hi
<roy_> what's up mate?
<sabdfl> carlos: ok, good plans
<carlos> sabdfl, ?
<carlos> sabdfl, dude your lag is really big :-D
<sabdfl> the queue, for people to attach files
<sabdfl> sorry, bits flying in the office, and code to be written
<carlos> don't worry
<carlos> sabdfl, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TranslationUploads
<carlos> sabdfl, there is the initial braindump I'm doing
<roy_> i need a girl in here to model in the ubuntu thong for me :D
<carlos> sabdfl, I'm now dumping the implementation details, but more or less I think you can get the idea of the problems I'm trying to solve
<roy_> that would so turn me on
<carlos> kiko, the merge failed due conflicts, I have fixed them and requested a new merge
<mpt> ddaa: Agreed on the <span>s (there's too much <span ... tal:content="..."> that should be <span ... tal:replace="...">
<mpt> ddaa: But more <i>s in Launchpad do not mean <em>, and most <b>s in Launchpad do not mean <strong>
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  One more fix to externalsystem -- make it cope with bugs.kde.org's weirdness. Also add tests and improve PEP8ness (patch-2657: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<SteveA> Kinnison, cprov: i'm getting back to code reviews.  which of your reviews is more urgent?
<cprov> SteveA: daniel's one
<SteveA> okay
<cprov> SteveA: I'm happy to land builder-action during the weekend
<SteveA> cprov: i'll do them both today
<cprov> SteveA: okidoki
<mpt> ddaa: Most of the blank lines will be from <tal:foo> that gets stripped out by the processor. I always wondered how HTML source of dynamic sites got so full of blank lines, and now I know.
<carlos> SteveA, where should we register specifications about Rosetta? inside Rosetta or Launchpad products?
<SteveA> can we say that a rosetta spec depends on a launchpad one?
<SteveA> i think we should make them all launchpad specs
<SteveA> it will be easier to manage them that way
<SteveA> and track their progress at the conference etc.
<SteveA> this split between launchpad / rosetta / malone / buildd / etc. products is sometimes useful, but often a bit of a pain
<carlos> SteveA, well, my spec does not depends on any launchpad spec, not sure if the system allows you to do that...
<carlos> anyway, I'm happy adding the specs directly to Launchpad
<mpt> BjornT: When you reviewed launchpad--translation-form--0510, did it include any pagetest changes?
<carlos> SteveA, perhaps we should create a 'Launchpad' project that has all products as part of it so people can see the relation easily
<SteveA> that's a good idea
<SteveA> do specs for products get aggregated under their project?
<ddaa> jblack: pong
<mpt> carlos: That already exists
<jblack> ddaa: I'm going over your post quite heavily.
<mpt> SteveA: ohhh, https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+specs
<ddaa> jblack: the one about BranchLineage?
<jblack> Yeah.
* mpt reports a bug
<ddaa> cool
<carlos> mpt, Rosetta is not member of any project
<jblack> What does a revision mean to you these days? How are you defining it? 
<mpt> carlos: https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad says it is
<carlos> then we have a bug
<carlos> mpt, because products/rosetta does not says anything
<ddaa> jblack: more specifically?
<ddaa> A revision is a row in the Revision table...
<mpt> carlos: and so does https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta
<jblack> Yeah, exactly, if possible.
<jblack> I mean conceptually.
<mpt> carlos: I know it's in a portlet so it's invisible, but it actually does say that :-)
<ddaa> Conceptually, a revision is a revision is a revision...
<jblack> Damn the torpedos, abentley is wrong? 
<ddaa> I'm sorry, but I do not know what you want to know.
<mpt> "the launchpad suite:"
<ddaa> Well, put another way
<ddaa> Revision form an append-only DAG.
<Kinnison> SteveA: if I do foo = dict(bar)
<BjornT> mpt: no, no pagetest changes. should there have been any?
<Kinnison> SteveA: will that use __iter__ and __getitem__
<Kinnison> SteveA: or will it attempt .iteritems() ?
<carlos> mpt, oh!, I was not on the main page O:-)
<mpt> BjornT: yes, I think I'll get carlos to review them
<mpt> carlos: I've got a branch ready for landing that alters the Rosetta newline pagetest. Can you check it before it lands?
<mpt> so that I don't break anything
<carlos> mpt, sure
<carlos> mpt, branch?
<mpt> carlos: mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--translation-form--0510
<mpt> thanks carlos
<SteveA> Kinnison: iter
<Kinnison> funktastic
<SteveA> i think...
<Kinnison> I have a thing which smells a bit like a dictionary y'see
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> class dict(object)
<SteveA>  |  dict() -> new empty dictionary.
<SteveA>  |  dict(mapping) -> new dictionary initialized from a mapping object's
<SteveA>  |      (key, value) pairs.
<SteveA>  |  dict(seq) -> new dictionary initialized as if via:
<SteveA>  |      d = {}
<SteveA>  |      for k, v in seq:
<SteveA>  |          d[k]  = v
<SteveA>  |  dict(**kwargs) -> new dictionary initialized with the name=value pairs
<SteveA>  |      in the keyword argument list.  For example:  dict(one=1, two=2)
<SteveA>  |
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> so, if you provide __getitem__
<Kinnison> right
<SteveA> you are a mapping
<SteveA> but, maybe it does use keys() and __getitem__ underneath
<SteveA> i'd have to peek at the source
<Kinnison> s'okay I've just realised I have to do it explicitly anyway
<sabdfl> mpt: i'm looking through the design-fascism patch
<sabdfl> I prefer Welcome to The Bazaar
<sabdfl> "bazaar" is the tool
<sabdfl> "the bazaar" is the launchpad-hosted marketplace of branches
<sabdfl> hmm.... want me to review this for you?
<kiko> sabdfl, please do
<sabdfl> kiko: have you started?
<kiko> sabdfl, not yet
<kiko> this is design-fascism, right?
* niemeyer misses joins on launchpad's sqlobject..
<mpt> sabdfl: ok
<sabdfl> kiko: yes
<kiko> ok
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=mpt Fix for bug 3128: 'Homepage' information should be at least 96 pixels high. (patch-2658: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<carlos> mpt, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--translation-form--0510/filtered-diff does not shows me anything that changes the textareas nor any test update and the full checkout is taking a lot of time here....
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks for that
<Kinnison> ciao all
<SteveA> Kinnison: r=SteveA with tests, or r=SteveAUnderProtest without adding those tests ;-)
* Kinnison nods
<SteveA> we need to do them, so it's like taking out a loan
<SteveA> with high interest rate
<carlos> mpt, if you didn't touch anything inside textareas, that's ok. If you touched something... I will not be able to check that until tomorrow morning because I'm leaving now
<SteveA> if they're not done
<carlos> sabdfl, I will try to finish the spec for you tomorrow too
<carlos> see you, time to leave!
<mpt> carlos: ok, that diff is out of date, thanks anyway
<carlos> mpt, I will take a look to it tomorrow then
<mpt> ok
<sabdfl> oh, mpt, this could be painful
<sabdfl> we are going to disagree on capitalisation
<sabdfl> page headings need to use capitals
<sabdfl> they give the page stature
<sabdfl> it does need to be more consistency
* carlos -> shower
<sabdfl> but
<sabdfl> Add a milestone
<sabdfl> should be
<sabdfl> Add a Milestone
<sabdfl> i agree with some of your changes
<sabdfl> Create a New DistributionRelease
<sabdfl> should be
<sabdfl> Create a new Distribution Release
<SteveA> cprov: just want to check i'm goingn to be reviewing the right thing: celso.providelo@c.c/launchpad--builder-action--0
<sabdfl> it's a subtle thing, but i'm not happy with turning everything into sentence case
<sabdfl> title case is important
<SteveA> sabdfl: are you saying that you want to capitalize "pillars" or rather "names of kinds of content in launchpad" ?
<sabdfl> I Don't Want Everything Capitalised
<sabdfl> but I do want more cpaitalisation in titles than mpt does
<sabdfl> the fascism patch turns every title into sentence case
<SteveA> ideally, we'd be able to write down Guidelines on the Hackers' FAQ
<sabdfl> "Register a new product release"
<sabdfl> it should be
<sabdfl> Reigster a new Product Release
<SteveA> so Reviewers can make it so for new Pages 
<SteveA> there's a certain cadence to it
<sabdfl> -      <h1>Welcome to Rosetta!</h1>
<sabdfl> +      <h1>Welcome to Rosetta</h1>
<sabdfl> Why drop the !
<mpt> because it looks lame
<sabdfl> it's a welcome page
<SteveA> one way to look at it is this: if you keep only the capitalized words, do you understand what's going on?
<voidz0r> haha no
<voidz0r> then I'd say "I'm not rosetta"
<mpt> SteveA: I prefer: Are there any more words you can remove and have it still make sense?
<sabdfl> mpt: i know this has been a lot of work
<sabdfl> and most of the other changes i see, i like
<sabdfl> but since you were changing my capitalisation in tons of places, it might have been worthwhile checking on a policy before doing it
<mpt> NYT capitalization is good for menu items, because they're almost always 3 words or less
<sabdfl> bugger, and most of these are changed in both page and tests
<sabdfl> so its going to be a lot of work to undo
<voidz0r> sabdfl (or anyone), that logout button really looks just like an input field, I even accidentally logged out trying to change the text >.< =)
<mpt> voidz0r: that's Plone styling
<voidz0r> ah
<voidz0r> i kinda dislike plonk :p
<mpt> which I could quite happily get rid of right now
<mpt> since I'm hacking the style sheet
<voidz0r> yay :)
<SteveA> the apple websites seem to use the same kind of "title case, but for important words only" thing
<mpt> sure, they're not presenting huge amounts of data
<mpt> imo "Bugs assigned to Steve Alexander" is easier to scan than "Bugs Assigned to Steve Alexander"
<mpt> because Bugs Assigned isn't a person
<voidz0r> mpt, have you put an example online?
<mpt> voidz0r: An example of what?
<voidz0r> of your stylesheet :)
<voidz0r> a demo
<mpt> no
<voidz0r> :'( ok...
<SteveA> I'd say "Bugs assigned to Steve Alexander" if we're reading it as a sentence.  If there's a concept "Bugs Assigned" that is used throughout then i'd capitalize both, because "Bugs Assigned" has become an important term in its own right.
<mpt> voidz0r: And if you want buttons to look like buttons, you will need to help me persuade sabdfl :-)
<SteveA> but, "Bugs" should be capitalized a lot, because it is an important thing.
<voidz0r> no, I was just curious
<voidz0r> i like creating nice stylesheets :)
<voidz0r> with least amount of hacks possible
<mpt> SteveA: it's just one of what should eventually be many Malone reports
<mpt> "Bugs Steve Alexander is subscribed to", "Bugs reported by Steve Alexander", etc
<mpt> "Translations made by Steve Alexander"
<voidz0r> hey, i just got an idea
<voidz0r> launchpad has 3 columns, and all of them are fluid
<sabdfl> mpt: people don't read web pages
<sabdfl> structured information is better
<voidz0r> so the columns can get wider then they're supposed to be, and the middle column also gets kinda stretchy
<sabdfl> let me see some button designs... agree the current one looks too form like
<mpt> sabdfl: right, scannability is at a premium
<voidz0r> so what if the left and right colums have em units for width, and they're position uses percentages, creating a fluid gutter between the side columns and the middle one
<mpt> sabdfl: which means Each Word Capitalized for things that are about three words or fewer (e.g. menu items), and sentence case elsewhere
<carlos> mpt, still downloading your branch... I will review it tomorrow
<carlos> later!
<sabdfl> mpt: not for titles and headings
<voidz0r> or,
<sabdfl> look, this is a style thing. we need to agree a policy, and then be consistent
<sabdfl> there was clearly a policy in place, with some inconsistency
<sabdfl> but instead of simply addressing the inconsistency and querying the policy, your patch sets a new policy
<voidz0r> if you can get the middle column to have a max-width (which is hard to do), then it would be even easier, and it won't get really stretched
<mpt> sabdfl: Sorry, I didn't see any policy -- I saw sentence case in some places, and even words like "to" capitalized in other places
<sabdfl> -        <h3 metal:fill-slot="heading">Create a new Team</h3>
<sabdfl> +        <h1 metal:fill-slot="heading">Create a new team</h1>
<sabdfl> h1 is correct, but Team should be capitalised
<kiko> salgado, you got mail
<mpt> voidz0r: I'm not sure what you mean by "their position uses percentages", but I think a fluid gutter would look odd
<mpt> the columns vary in width because we have some pages with primary stuff that is too wide to fit in the 3-column layout, and some pages with portlets that are too wide also
<zyga> hi
<sabdfl> mpt: what's the difference between class="actions" and class="controls" ?
<voidz0r> hm, maybe that can be addressed with an id or class on the body tag
<zyga> I'm trying to create a new calendar entry
<zyga> but I cannot reassign the start date
<zyga> for some obscure reason it keeps setting itself back
<voidz0r> but a fluid gutter should look ok, or just have them on the far left and right sides
<kiko> sabdfl, note that this "policy" stated should really be written down -- why don't you go over it with mpt so he can specify or LaunchpadHackingFaq it?
<zyga> I've set it to 12:00 
<zyga> and I keep seeing 12:36
<zyga> any clues? is this a know inssue?
<voidz0r> it's kindof a tradeoff...
<kiko> zyga, hmmm, possibly
<sabdfl> kiko, mpt: sure, at UBZ
<mpt> sabdfl: Where's class="controls"? There's no such class in the style sheet in my current branch
<zyga> kiko: now I've set 12:30 and I've got 12:06
<voidz0r> imho it's a good idea to keep often used things close to the browser controls
<zyga> it smells like some parse error + calculation error
<mpt> oh, weird
<mpt> errorservice-*
<kiko> sabdfl, I thought it was a simple rule..
<kiko> I mean, do we need a bof to discuss capitalization?
<voidz0r> a page with like 420px fixed width, centered and scrollbars way further on the right edge of the screen is kinda lameish :p
<sabdfl> kiko: no, it ends up being more subtle than that
<sabdfl> in some cases, i agree with mpt's patch
<voidz0r> (imho)
<sabdfl> but mostly, on the capitalisation, not
<sabdfl> Its Not All Title Caps
<mpt> voidz0r: all Launchpad pages are 100% wide, so the only way you'll get a 420px-wide page is in a 432px-wide browser window
<voidz0r> no, i mean in general
<voidz0r> as an example
<SteveA> cprov: you have a review
<cprov> SteveA: thank you
<voidz0r> one more thing, if i may...
<cprov> dudes, PQM looks like stalled on salgado's patch ...
* SteveA looks
<voidz0r> i dont want my email adress shown on my profile, because of spam
<voidz0r> can i change it?
<SteveA> cprov: yes
<mpt> voidz0r: No, but there's a bug report asking for that
<voidz0r> ah ok :)
<SteveA> cprov: elmo can unhang it.  i'll send an RT request about it...
<voidz0r> tnx
<kiko> mpt: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3163
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3163: Smeg - No Translatable Templates Available Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3163
<mpt> voidz0r: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1360
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1360: Inappropriate display of personal data Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1360
<cprov> SteveA: RT for restart PQM, aren't we being extremmely  bureaucratic ?
<SteveA> cprov: got a better suggestion?
<mpt> kiko: hmmm?
<voidz0r> ok lets get on with it then (working on an gcbspci :)
<salgado> cprov, SteveA, It doesn't look like it's staled
<elmo> I've got a better suggestion, how about we not bother with bogus requests that just waste time?
<voidz0r> cya
<kiko> mpt, what's this smeg thing? :)
<elmo> because it's pretty obviously not stalled
<kiko> Elmo The Friendly One
<mpt> kiko: It's the horrible name for the menu editor in 5.10
<SteveA> kiko: with some effort, you could make that recursive
<kiko> mpt, I don't believe you
<salgado> and you guys please leave my branch there. I've been trying to merge it the whole morning
<jbailey> Is there a particular component name I need to use to look for bugs in the +poll thing?
<kiko> jbailey, launchpad.
<jbailey> tx
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Say in the /requests page if an order was already sent for the shipping company or not. (patch-2659: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
* cprov ok, ETA for merges extended to 2 hours ...
<mpt> kiko: yeah, it really is that bad
<SteveA> i think we should have just 'rosetta' and 'launchpad'.  it's rather confusing otherwise.
<elmo> kiko: look to your own, your boy's the one who started with the "beureaucratic" stuff
<mpt> My girlfriend was asking me about it yesterday
<mpt> but at least it's called "Menu Editor" in the menus
<kiko> at least he can spell!
<kiko> mpt, I thought smeg was something offensive
<mpt> No, smegma is something icky
<kiko> salgado, sent /to/ the shipping company. english is tricky
<kiko> I think stub referred to it as "dick cheese", cheese not being a surname in this case
<mpt> kiko: Smeg is a TV replacement expletive used in Red Dwarf, widely believed to be inspired by smegma
<SteveA> not fridges?
<mpt> (for another example of TV replacement expletives, see "rack off" in Australian soap operas)
<sabdfl> thank god
<sabdfl> can you imagine being "Richard Cheese"
* bradb practices the art of hand-adding rocketfuel revisions to his revlib
<bradb> because 1.2G Just Ain't Enough for 80 some-odd revisions to be applied, it seems
<mpt> http://www.iloverichardcheese.com/
<bradb> (1.2G /memory/ that is)
<jbailey> mpt: Tell me you had to google for that, rather than knowing it off by heart...
<SteveA> aw poo... another problem with gina
<SteveA> sabdfl: john cleese from monty python, fish called wanda, etc. was originally "john cheese"
<SteveA> which is almost as bad
<sabdfl> mpt: can you show me this branch running somewhere, please?
<sabdfl> i want to look at the specification listing change you made
<sabdfl> i deliberately wanted not to use a table, and put quite a bit of work into that listing format
<sabdfl> i'd like to see how it looks after your patch
<sabdfl> can you send me a screenshot?
<mpt> ok
<kiko> SteveA, he changed his name?
<SteveA> kiko: apparently so
<sabdfl> mpt: ok, done
<sabdfl> in general, excellent work, i'm very pleased with 90% of your changes
<sabdfl> crisp and clear
<mpt> thanks
<sabdfl> there are some things that i'd like to review by seeing the pages in action. please organise for me to be able to see it one a web server runing over there
<sabdfl> and the capitalisation i'm afraid gets a veto
<sabdfl> please put a spec in place with your ideas, and mine, as a starting point for a UBZ bof
<sabdfl> will mail shortly
* SteveA thinks he's fixed gina... importing breezy on staging again to make sure
<sabdfl> SteveA: could you look into something for me with gina?
<sabdfl> i noticed in the dump of dogfood (kinnison's) that it imports multiple identical builds of a sourcepackage
<sabdfl> so the model is: source package release -> build -> binaries
<sabdfl> it imports a build for hoary, and a build for warty, and a build for breezy
<sabdfl> when in fact, it could look and say "all the binaries, exactly, are already there in build X, i'll just use that instead of creating a new one"
<sabdfl> would it be hard to fix that?
<sabdfl> SteveA: btw, nice breadcrumbs!
<SteveA> is this for a sourcepackage with architecture=ALL ?
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> actually, mpt designed it, i was just the codejockey
<SteveA> there's a couple of refinements still on the breadcrumbs
<SteveA> to be done
<SteveA> i don't see that the binaries would be the same, unless architecture=ALL.  and even then, i don't see that they would be the same.
<SteveA> but then, i don't have a deep understanding of the building stuff
<sabdfl> it imports warty
<sabdfl> and creates build + binaries
<sabdfl> then hoary
<elmo>         ed |     0.2-20 |        breezy | source, amd64, hppa, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<sabdfl> and instead of saying "i've seen those before" it appears to create a new build + binaries
<elmo>         ed |     0.2-20 |         hoary | source, amd64, i386, ia64, powerpc, sparc
<elmo>         ed |     0.2-20 |         warty | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<elmo> SteveA: ^-- example of binaries being the same across all 3 suites
<sabdfl> they are different by arch
<sabdfl> but the same across releases
<sabdfl> and gina seems to miss that
<SteveA> i see.
<kiko> ah
<kiko> that's why we're getting dupe inserts!
<kiko> I wonder how deep the short-circuit needs to be
<SteveA> kiko: can i punt this to you?  you know gina way better than i do.
* SteveA takes a quick look nonetheless
<sabdfl> kiko: i don't know how gina collects info before it decides to put it in the db
<sabdfl> but i'm guessing..
<sabdfl> it finds all the bin packages for the arch, from the source package
<sabdfl> then creates a build for those
<kiko> SteveA, noooooo
<sabdfl> it should first look to see if the bin package is there already
<sabdfl> if it finds one, it should find them all
<kiko> a classic case of LBYL
<sabdfl> then just reuse their build
<sabdfl> so the new "upload" is just an upload of the same build
<kiko> SteveA, it should be an easy fix
<sabdfl> does that make sense?
<SteveA> ah - i see, the version is 0.2-20 in each case
<SteveA> all makes sense now
<sabdfl> SteveA: not just the version, the actual sha1's should match too
<sabdfl> i have a suggestion
<sabdfl> spiv will review my work tomorrow
<sabdfl> and i'll keep polishing it
<sabdfl> (his review will cover all the heavy lifting, the rest is just polish)
<sabdfl> but my branch makes it much easier to see, through the web, what the database says is going on in the archive
<sabdfl> accurately
<sabdfl> so
<sabdfl> monday morning, we can look do the gina run on staging, with my branch running on it, and see if it all looks right
<sabdfl> then we can go if it looks good
<kiko> wow, great plan
<SteveA> okay, i'll mail that to stub and Kinnison 
<sabdfl> just delay the actual production rollout till tuesday
<bradb> ddaa: I have another good one for you
<kiko> sabdfl, the production rollout happens on tuesday :)
<kiko> (please don't hurt me)
<bradb> ddaa: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZo7PGV.html
<sabdfl> i'm really nervous about this gina run
<Mez> evening mark, long time no speak :D
<sabdfl> hey Me
<sabdfl> z
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> release party time!
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> night mark
<Mez> stupid 6000 emails to download
<bradb> jblack: feel free to have a look at the link above too, if you have time
<bradb> it's happened twice in a row, even after i went to the trouble of manually adding revs to my revlib to make sure i'd be able to fork for diffs and all
<kiko> bradb, network failure?
<bradb> i'm back to do that now, a few revs at a time, in the hopes of getting up-to-date with rf in my revlib
<bradb> kiko: i thought of that too, but it seems unlikely. this machine is on a wired connection too (as opposed to all the interference i get with wireless here)
<bradb> fuck, again
<bradb> even applying just 9 revisions
<mpt> oh, he's gone
* mpt switches from public-lp-instance-ing back to style-sheet-massacre-ing
<bradb> kiko: i hope it's not dodgy memory?
<kiko> bradb, almost surely not
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2co4i2.html
<bradb> i still have 1,3G on that partition
<bradb> ddaa, jblack?
<bradb> lifeless?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> anyone here wanna do me a favou
<roy_> what is the favor
<Mez> explain to someone how the bzr system works
<Mez> I find it hard to explain
<roy_> i cant do that favor
<SteveA> jblack: ?
<roy_> i dont even know what bzr is
<Mez> roy_ - in #katapult
<Mez> jblack is away
<SteveA> Mez: #bzr is a good place to ask
<Mez> I cant find the log I had with him either
<Mez> SteveA, no response in there
<SteveA> well, it is the weekend
<SteveA> is there something specific you want to know?
<kiko> at least in .au
<Mez> SteveA, just a general overview :D and maybe a Q&A
<Mez> It's to explain to someone else
<kiko> Mez, doesn't the bzr homepage clear up most questions?
<Mez> kiko - it should but... *shrugs*
<kiko> I HATE +BUG
<kiko> @#@!$!@#@!#@!
<bradb> it was an amazingly strange decision
<bradb> like, intentionally weird, it would seem
<mpt> bradb: Where can I see the table view bug listing in action nowadays?
<bradb> mpt: too bad sucker! you CAN'T!
<bradb> "tables aren't working for us", as mark said in his email. of course, users will perish without a table layout, so we'll bring them back soon enough.
<SteveA> Mez: try to catch up with jblack sometime
<mpt> bradb: meh
<bradb> mpt: there are still table layouts for other listings though, like in the FOAF namespace, but those aren't the "official" ones, AFAIK
<mpt> ah, thanks
<bradb> for now, i won't be landing *anything* until my SCM software works
<Mez> SteveA, will do
<kiko> matsubara, ping
<kiko> oh, never mind
<kiko> matsubara, ping
<matsubara> kiko: pong
<kiko> matsubara, you know your fix for bug 2478?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2478: Un-duplicating a bug leaves no indication of the change Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2478
<kiko> well
<kiko> matsubara, I think you forgot to update the mailnotification code
<bradb> kiko: can you try this command: baz get-changeset "$rocketfuel--patch-2656" somerandomdir
<bradb> assuming you have $rocketfuel set to the rf archive
<bradb> i.e. rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<kiko> sure
<bradb> i ran out of disk space during a commit, which might have corrupted the archive
<bradb> (when i later mirrored it)
<kiko> the revlib or archive?
<bradb> the archive
<bradb> rocketfuel
<bradb> on chinstrap
<bradb> if you succeed in grabbing that changeset though, then i'm probably wrong
<kiko> I succeed
<kiko> do you want it?
<bradb> wow
<kiko> matsubara? silence?
* kiko throttles matsubara 
<bradb> kiko: i just need to update my revlib properly
<bradb> kiko: what versions and tar and gzip are you running?
<kiko> are you seriously asking this question? this is stock hoary
<matsubara> sorry, I was checking mailnotification code
<bradb> kiko: yes i'm seriously asking this question. got a better idea for why it would fail with a "gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file ..." for me but not for you? :)
<bradb> but, if you're using hoary, that pretty much says it
<Seveas> Can people submit their projects to launchpad, like on sourceforge? 
<kiko> Seveas, yes, and you don't even need to ask permission
<Seveas> cool
<Seveas> hmm, the 'Specifications' link does not work for new projects 
<Seveas> I get a 404
<SteveA> Seveas: file a bug please
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  BuilddUI missing pages reusing code from BuildRecordsView. (patch-2660: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<SteveA> unless it is already filed
<SteveA> i think mpt may have filed that earlier today
<kiko> Seveas, what's an example link?
<Seveas> https://launchpad.net/projects/dynamite/+specs
<kiko> I suspect projects don't have specs per se, do they?
<kiko> this bug is not filed
<mpt> no, I didn't get around to reporting it, sorry
<mpt> it should work
<Seveas> Should I file it?
<kiko> please
<Seveas> filed as bug 3166
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3166: New projects cannot create specs Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3166
<kiko> thanks Seveas you're a rocker
<Seveas> kiko, as a matter of fact I am ;)
<bradb> ddaa: ping
* Seveas is listening to Rammstein now :)
<ddaa> bradb: sorry, I'll have to leave in a couple of minutes
<bradb> ok
<ddaa> looks like your running out of memory or something
<ddaa> I've never seen a corrupt tarball in all my use of tla or baz.
<ddaa> mh... star-merge...
<bradb> i've got 1.25G of memory and i'm only getting one changeset
<ddaa> Applying 16 revisions
<bradb> the second URL
<bradb> ddaa: i.e. https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2co4i2.html
<bradb> even baz get-changeset "$rocketfuel--patch-2656" alsdjfasd gives the same error
<ddaa> you can get the tgz changeset and try by hand
<ddaa> looks like you really have something botched
<bradb> i'm slightly worried that my memory may be corrupt but, at the same time, that seems somewhat remote
<bradb> this one you mean?
<bradb> bradb@chinstrap /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0/patch-2656 $ ls
<bradb> checksum  launchpad--devel--0--patch-2656.patches.tar.gz  log
<jblack> SteveA: I'm here
<bradb> fwiw, that one untars fine
<jblack> mez: What's up?
<SteveA> hi jblack 
<jblack> SteveA: I'm talking to them now
<bradb> kiko: btw, if i can't find a good mountain bike, pignon sur roues has a 53" miele gara road bike. would that be ok if i can't find a good mountain bike?
<kiko> bradb, yes, that's perfect. what are the components, and how much?
<bradb> kiko: no idea about the components; what bits are you most keen to know about?
<kiko> well, usually a road bike is either shimano or campagnolo, and either one has a few options (shimano 105, ultegra, dura-ace; athena, record, ...)
<kiko> I'm curious if it has STIs
<kiko> and if it's a real (I mean, training-grade) road bike (I've never heard of miele gara)
<kiko> ah
<bradb> http://www.mielebicycles.com/2005/en/velo_adultes.asp?BIKE=GARA&COLOR=JAUNE,MINUIT -- *no* idea if that's the one they have though
<kiko> any idea of cost?
<kiko> nice bike
<bradb> free dude, free ;)
<kiko> STI and shimano tiagra
* kiko rubs eyes
<kiko> bradb, huh?
<kiko> free?!
<bradb> it's the interest accumulated on the network card + late bday present + etc.
<bradb> as long as it's only you and bjorn, i'll pay for the bikes
<kiko> !
<kiko> but you paid for the card!
<bradb> i did? when?
<kiko> well, when you bought your new one I guess
<bradb> heh
<kiko> ok ok whatever
<kiko> this rocks and rolls
<kiko> do you have a road bike?
<bradb> no. just the mountain bike.
<bradb> no pedals yet; might not get any this year
<zyga> bah, I've crashed launchpad again
<zyga> I've been creating a pool option
<zyga> and the name contained spaces and non-ascii characters
<zyga> if anyone is interested in checking the logs 
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/people/moturuby/+poll/elect-team-leader/+vote-simple
<zyga> the pool is now totally borked
<bradb> jblack: around?
<jblack> Right here, buddy
<bradb> sweet
<bradb> jblack: i repeatedly get this error: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNvATQg.html
<bradb> why do i get that error and what can i do to apply that CS to my revlib?
<kiko> zyga, can you file a bug so I can paste in the error?
<zyga> kiko: sure
<jblack> lookin
<mantiena> Hi all
<kiko> hey mantiena 
<jblack> bradb: can you check your browser password list, and msg me the chinstrap user/pass? 
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3168: Creating pool option crashes the pool Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3168
<Mez> when i try to do an upstream RCS import, it ust sends me bck to the same page,k any idea why
<kiko> Mez, hmmm, what URL?
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/products/katapult/+series/0.3/+source
<Mez> or do you mean what I'm trying to import
<bradb> jblack: are you in?
<mantiena> Anyone could help me import sources of one small product (live-installer udeb) into Bazaar ?
<mantiena> look at https://launchpad.net/products/live-installer/+series/stable
<kiko> Mez, it appears that the form is successfully posting, but gives no feedback? or what are you changing there?
<Mez> It just comes back up the same page
<Mez> as if i ad first gone there, just with the svn url filled in
<jblack> bradb: I was taping up a box. ;) 
<jblack> Bradb. got it
<jblack> tar failed.
<jblack> is tar missing, did you run out of diskspace, or memory?
<Mez> me?
<jblack> Actually, the problem isn't tar itself.
<jblack> Its a bad gzip.
<bradb> jblack: lots of diskspace and memory
<kiko> Mez, what data are you filling out there?
<jblack> bradb: Could you library be corrupted? 
<Mez> svn://svn.berlios.de/kubuntupult/trunk
<bradb> jblack: maybe, but if that's what's causing it, my mental model is shattered
<jblack> check out your revision library by running baz my-revision-library
<bradb> jblack: check it out how/
<jblack> Well, something was ungzipped, and that gzip faile.d
<bradb> i can get other patches, just not that one
<jblack> which in turn caused tar to fail, which in turn cause baz to failed.
<jblack> Yeah. Its a corrupt library or corrupt arch cache.
<jblack> Lets check the arch cache first. 
<bradb> jblack: that's weird, because i've been step-adding revs to my lib to play nice with baz
<jblack> cd .arch-caches/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com/... the branch you're pointed at.
<bradb> yup
<jblack> presumably, ~/.arch-cache/archives/rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2256
<jblack> Is that there?
<bradb> 2656, yeah
<jblack> Ok. Kill it
<mantiena> people, please help me
<bradb> jblack: killed
<kiko> mantiena, jblack and ddaa are the people to help you, and ddaa is the better one
<mantiena> kiko, thanks
<jblack> bradb: Now, there will be another cache.. the revlib one.
<jblack> mantiena: What sort of problem is it? 
<jblack> bradb: I don't know where your library is, because its user defined.
<mantiena> I need to import sources of one small product (live-installer udeb) into Bazaar ?
<mantiena> look at https://launchpad.net/products/live-installer/+series/stable
<jblack> mantiena: I can give you a hand with that as soon as I'm done with brad
<mantiena> Bazaar Publishing is Testing for about 4 days :(
<mantiena> jblack, ok, thank you very much
<jblack> Oh, so you've already started the import, but its still running.
<jblack> bradb: However, it should have the same path style as your .arch-cache, but based off of whatever baz my-revision-library tells you
<bradb> jblack: in my revlib, i see stuff like launchpad--devel--0--patch-2655, but no 2656
<jblack> Ok. it could be failing on 2655, to take that one out
<bradb> ok, removed
<jblack> Ok. try get-changeset again
<kiko> jblack, I meant "more appropriate" when I meant better -- but only because IIRC ddaa has been doing work on the imports recently, sorry
<jblack> mantiena: What product? (and is it affiliated with a project?) 
<jblack> kiko: Oh, I'm not offended at all. :) 
<jblack> and if he's already got an important thats running - but -isn't, then I may have to punt to ddaa anyways.
<kiko> I miscommunicated
<jblack> Regardless, I can triage the problem for him, so that he can spend less time on it.
<bradb> jblack: mm
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~ $ baz get-changeset "$rocketfuel--patch-2656" 
<bradb> unable to rename "launchpad--devel--0--patch-2656.patches" to "../launchpad--devel--0--patch-2656.patches" (Directory not empty)
<bradb> did i miss something there?
<mantiena> jblack, I don't understand what you are asking :( I told product name to you 3 minutes ago
<jblack> Its trying to create the directory, but it exists from the last thing you ran.
<jblack> mantiena: Ahh, I'll scrollback for it then. 
<jblack> ah, live-installer.
<mantiena> ;)
* mantiena thinks, that jblack is overloaded ...
<gneuman> how can i get the new context and url from a serie that has changed product?
<jblack> spooky. Why did searching for "live-instaler" work for "live-installer"
<bradb> jblack: ah, ok, yeah, that was me manually going onto chinstrap and grabbing it. removed that dir...and it works!!
<jblack> woo!
<kiko> jblack, because of the way fti works
<bradb> jblack++
<kiko> I'm all about wooing on friday nights
<jblack> mantiena: Its a failed job.
<kiko> hey stub 
<jblack> It failed because the webserver gave a 301 Moved Permanantly (http://ftp.ak1.lt"
<stub> yo
<SteveA> hi stub 
<SteveA> i think i filled up the librarian
<mantiena> jblack, where you see this message ?
<SteveA> on staging
<jblack> SteveA: did you enjoy it? 
<SteveA> jblack: it was an experience
<jblack> mantiena: I saw it on a backend maintenance page.
<cprov> guys, good night, I'll melt at home, got full of melting in office (still 32 degrees and it's already dark)
<jblack> mantiena: If you find me the right location, then I can fix that for you and get the import started up.
<mantiena> jblack, but I can go without problems to http://ftp.akl.lt/users/mantas/live-installer/live-installer-0.1
<SteveA> cprov: come to lithuania.  it's like montreal.
<bradb> jblack: in closing, i wouldn't be surprised if the corruption happened when i ran out of disk space right at the end of a commit
<mantiena> SteveA, hehe, you are from pov.lt ?
<jblack> bradb: Thats my suspicion.
<cprov> SteveA: should I say "heaven";) 
<SteveA> mantiena: i'm squatting in their offices
<kiko> :)
<mantiena> SteveA, it seems I know your wife ... :)
* cprov really goes, bye lucky cold hackers
<jblack> mantiena: Perhaps its a missing file that the webserver can't find (that pysvn needs, that your client doesn't), and it redirects.
<jblack> mantiena: I'll forward an email to ddaa for you though, ok? 
<mantiena> jblack, ok
<jblack> mantiena: would you like a carbon?
<mantiena> jblack, maybe there could be problem because http://ftp.akl.lt/users/mantas/live-installer/live-installer-0.1/ really isn't SVN, but simpy unpacked sources ?
<mantiena> what is carbon ?
<jblack> carbon copy. CC: 
<mantiena> ok
<jblack> Where to?
<mantiena> mantas@akl.lt
<jblack> oh, .lt. That's why you asked about the pov.lt ;)
<mantiena> yes
<jblack> mantiena: While writing ddaa, I gave that listed url a try.
<jblack> It doesn't work for me either.
<jblack> Are you _sure_ that svn co http://ftp.akl.lt/users/mantas/live-installer/live-installer-0.1 is right?
<mantiena> jblack, http://ftp.akl.lt/users/mantas/live-installer/live-installer-0.1/ really isn't SVN, but simpy unpacked sources ;)
<jblack> Oh, that's right. You mentioend that. Yeah. We need an actual svn server to talk to
<mantiena> jblack, but live-installer project doesn't have nor SVN nor CVS, only tar.gz and unpacked sources
<SteveA> sveikas mantai.  trbut tau rekia paisti viso pov.lt.
<jblack> mantiena: That's cool. We have tarball import method too
<mantiena> jblack, how ?
<jblack> What directory has the tarballs?
<mantiena> Seveas, nesupratau k norjai pasakyti :(
<Seveas> mantiena, ?!?
<jblack> Stop saying I smell bad!
<mantiena> jblack, almost the same - http://ftp.akl.lt/users/mantas/live-installer/
<kiko> Mez, care to restate your problem?
<jblack> mantiena: There's only one tarball? 
<Mez> when trying to import a svn branch, it just brings me back to the same page as if i hadnt clicked submit
<SteveA> mantiena: tik "sveikas".
<jblack> Mez: Give me a moment to finish up with mantiena, and I'll lend you a hand
<mantiena> jbailey, yes - in tallball are the sources
<jblack> But thats it. This is the only version. There's no 0.0.9, no 0.0.1, etc? 
<jblack> mantiena: Ok. You've already got the ftp info there, but the svn stuff is in the way. I don't have the permissions to fix that, so I'll mail this to ddaa.
<mantiena> only one last (and first public) version is there - noone needs not working live-installer ;)
<jblack> mantiena: Mail sent. ddaa has gone to bed for the night though, so he may not see it until tomorrow or monday.
<jblack> Mez: Ok. Which product, and is it associated with a project?
<mantiena> jblack, ok, thanks for help
<Mez> jblack: katapult
<jblack> btw, thanks for the help
<jblack> Mez: I should have guessed. :) 
<jblack> mez: Give me a moment to look at it
<Mez> jblack :P
<jblack> Mez: Ok. The page isn't as clear as it could be.
<Mez> ...?
<jblack> You probably didn't notice, but on the bottom right of https://launchpad.net/products/katapult/+series/0.3, a new box showed up showing an import status of Testing
<jblack> Mez: However, I can tell you that its in the import system now, and because you're one of those cool guys, I've forced it to the top of the list. ;)
<Mez> aw :D
<Mez> Bazaar Publishing:  	Test Failed
<jblack> Yes. 
<jblack> Give me a moment to look at it a little closer.
<jblack> hmmm. I'm guessing you left the arch fields blank? 
<Mez> arch fields?
<jblack> It may have asked you for an archive, a branch, a category. Perhaps not.
<jblack> But they're in there now, and its testing
<jblack> Mez: importing. 
<jblack> Mez: Unfortunately there's a bug in import that will need fixing. 
<Mez> lol
<Mez> trust me to find the bugs
<jblack> Good job, man
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I always seem to do this
<Mez> try something new
<Mez> find a bug
<Mez> like when I first tried to package something
<Mez> and found a bug in findutils
#launchpad 2005-10-20
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.37: Merge production 1.37 up to patch-2659 (patch-2: rocketfuel@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com, christian.reis@canonical.com ...)
<segfault> Hi.
<segfault> any dev around?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=kiko Fix for bug 2979: Reporting a bug without filling in distribution field gives Oops. Makes field required, adds a pagetest and changes user auth on pagetests to use an unprivileged used. Fix for bug 2571: Trying to subscribe while already subscribe should inform that you already are subscribed. Makes the menu link text slightly less confus ing when user is not logged in.  Fix for bug 2569: 'Top co
<Mez> hey, can i get a product removed please
<Mez> kiko: ping
<jblack> Mez: What's going on? 
<Mez> I just want to delete a product from launchpad
<Mez> It no longer exists
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/products/ubp-hoary-unofficial/
<Mez> I created it for malone, but now it no longer exists, we dont need it
<Mez> or at least dont need it showing on the project pae
<Mez> page
<Mez> jblack, are you able to do that
<Mez> spamgourmet.com?
<jblack> I can't, but I can forward it to someone who can. :D
<Mez> :D
<Mez> ty
<jblack> I must be a cool guy in your book today.
<jblack> So, when are you guys moving katapult to bzr? 
<Mez> as soon as you get the bug fixed and I can find a nice intro guide (or get time to write one)
<Mez> no
<Mez> to baz
<Mez> not bzr
<Mez> :D
<Mez> :P
<Mez> or is it bzr
* Mez confuses himself
<jblack> There's a few good pieces of documentation for bzr. :) 
<jblack> What sort of documentation are you looking for? 
<jblack> mez: ?
<Mez> just a basic howto (sorry didnt notice it go off till you said my name
<Mez> was reading through UBZ specs
<jblack> There's the main tutorial, and the single developer howto
<jblack> Both of them are at bazaar.canonical.com, in the Bzr section (See the menu bar on the right)
<Keybuk> gnargh!  "Searching for best merge point" has been going for 12 minutes now !("*$(!*$"
<Keybuk> I CAN FIGURE IT BY HAND IN LESS THAN THIRTY SECONDS YOU MORON OF A MACHINE!  It's a branch with three patches and no merges on it!
<jblack> Its looking really hard. ;) 
<Keybuk> hey, at least it didn't pick Celso's branch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stub]  replace ManifestEntry patch_on with parent that can apply to all types of entry (patch-2662: scott@canonical.com)
<sivang> Morning all
<sivang> Keybuk: LOL
<sivang> hey stub , 'sup?
<stub> packing
<stub> I hate packing
<zyga> morning
<sivang> stub: packing? where are you going?
<sivang> stub: me too, btw
<stub> I'm taking the bus to UBZ so have to leave earlier than everyone else
<sivang> bus ?
<sivang> bus from.au to .ca ?
<sivang> I didn't know there is land connecting between the two :)
<stub> Ok. You caught me out. I'm going to Bangkok.
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> TRying to fool me, eh? you already know I will believe almost anything ;-)
<sivang> stub: and from there you're coming to UBZ? cool
<sivang> stub: have a nice trip
<stub> Indeed. 30 degrees in Bangkok -> 0 in Montreal. Which more than doubles the amount of cloths I need to bring since the cold stuff is bulkier :-/
<stub> Where are you off to?
<sivang> stub: I'm off to nowhere :) Well, the only nice destination for me currently is UBZ, which I look forward to visit/
<stub> Ohh... you hate *packing* too.
* stub catches up
<sivang> hehe
<sivang> I hate it because I know I will always forget something, no matter what
<sivang> zyga: morning :)
<sivang> stub: but then again - there's always the workaround of packing 3 days in advance, then you get to remind in the lost details until you leave 
<zyga> :-)
<mdke> i'm getting a lot of errors from launchpad today when I try and save translations in rosetta
<sabdfl> moin moin
<sabdfl> spiv: all ok?
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm curious how to make a context menu appear on a page?
<sabdfl> ah. give it a facet.
<dmk> hey guys, whats the best way to mark a feature request up to sourceforge
<sivang> hey sabdfl , still dizzy ? :)
<dmk> I take it I will just have to add the link in the comment as Malone wont be able to track it
<sabdfl> sivang: somewhat
<sivang> lol
<sivang> sabdfl_still_diz: did you get the nice news? It appears that one of our contacts over IBM has succeded in completing the certifications tests, meaning we are getting the Ready For Db2 soon, and the official certification :-)
<sabdfl_still_diz> sivang: jane told me and i'm extremely excited!
<sivang> sabdfl_still_diz: I have more on the list, as noted in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SupportingMarketTechnologies. Oracle is next on my list :)
<sabdfl_still_diz> do they have a strong r&d presence in israel?
<sivang> sabdfl_still_diz: they do to some good degree. Most of the the big players do, such as CA, HP etc.. Most of them have research labs in and out of the big unis
<sabdfl_still_diz> is that how you will contact them initially?
<sivang> sabdfl_still_diz: however, for the others, I might approach them through the local labs here.
<Mez> where can i fiel a bug in rosetta
<Mez> for rosetta
<KeithWeisshar> why does launchpad require https
<sivang> KeithWeisshar: well, it uses this primarily to store credentials information that you pass to it in order to login, as a start.
<KeithWeisshar> why do i get a popup window saying client requires identification, select certificate
<KeithWeisshar> do you ask for any billing information
<KeithWeisshar> on the website
<KeithWeisshar> i'm not a developer
<Mez> KeithWeisshar, no they dont
<KeithWeisshar> are the ubuntu 5.10 cd's ready for shipment from shipit
<Ubugtu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Ubuntu Bugzilla bugzilla: not well-formed (invalid token): line 88, column 76
<Mez> KeithWeisshar, -> #ubuntu
<KeithWeisshar> is there a way of shipping the CD's directly to the computer user group at a specific time and date, the meeting is only once per month
<Mez> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/shipit/
<kiko> hey hackers
<sivang> hey kiko  (althoug I'm not a launchpad hacker ;-) )
<kiko> that's not what SteveA tells me
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+poll/tb-nomination-mjg59-2005/+option/1 gives me the "oops" screen, is this known?
<mdke> I'm not in the right team to vote, but i thought that it should tell me that
<jordi> hola hola amigos
<kiko> let me check
<kiko> mdke, I think it's a known issue, but let me try getting this fix in before the sab goes ballistic
<zyga> mdke: maybe 3168
<zyga> #3168
<zyga> Ubugtu: #3168
<zyga> hello, what does trigger that?
<zyga> bug 3168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3168: Creating pool option crashes the pool Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: neuman, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3168
<zyga> ah okay
<kiko> zyga, there's another one too
<kiko> neuman has both
<zyga> kiko: I see
<sabdfl_still_diz> hey kiko
<kiko> hey mark
<sabdfl_still_diz> how sao carlos today?
<kiko> how goes it?
<kiko> it's kinda hot and clammy
<sabdfl_still_diz> hiya jordi
<kiko> we're nuking those bugs
<kiko> gotta fix some poll bugs now
<sabdfl_still_diz> ah. mjg59 will be grateful :-)
<sabdfl_still_diz> i'm trying to land this soyuz ui
<sabdfl_still_diz> great review from spiv
<kiko> too many martinis, sabdfl_hungover? :)
<sabdfl_hungover> tolerance of a child, i have
<sabdfl_hungover> 3 beers, 2 glasses of champagne, and i felt like i'd had a bottle of vodka
<sabdfl_hungover> kiko: so are you thinking like i'm thinking, that we will need to bring a pie or two to montreal?
<kiko> matsubara, bug 759 and 2478 are still open -- I landed the latest ones yesterday evening but those still need work
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #759: re-duping an already duped bug causes system error. Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/759
<kiko> sabdfl_hungover, well, I feel like an albatross, but it's the 15th of october and we have all heard the story about the software engineer who comitted to a deadline
<kiko> it was an unfair bet
<sabdfl_hungover> which pie are you referring to?
<kiko> the baz pie
<sabdfl_hungover> i'm thinking of lifeless' "rocketfuel on bzr" pie
<sabdfl_hungover> yes... so what was oct 15? i thought the deadline was oct 29?
<kiko> that's the only pie as far as I'm aware of
<kiko> it is
<kiko> that means 14 days including travel for some
<sabdfl_hungover> rob may be traveling with a few spare batteries then
<kiko> I am not forseeing rocketfuel-on-bzr operating in production in the next 14 days
<kiko> (nor in the next 30)
<kiko> but instead of pretending I'm the evil nostradamus of software I'll go back to merging fixes from the interns :)
<sabdfl_hungover> yesterday, 60 new people submitted translations through rosetta, who had never done so before
<lifeless> magic 8 ball says, the fat lady hath not sung.
<lifeless> sabdfl_hungover: you have to bring a pie.
<lifeless> sabdfl_hungover: we just dont know whose face it will be on. kiko is all doom and gloom, cause he doesn't want a second pie :)
<sabdfl_hungover> lifeless: will import one specially
<kiko> hey
<kiko> I don't care about pies at all
<kiko> bring em on
* sabdfl_hungover is glad that he's on neither side of this bet
<kiko> taking a pie is a very small hit compared to the daily pain baz inflicts on 15-odd people
<sivang> lol
<kiko> I will gladly sacrifice clean clothes and dignity for that
<kiko> so either way
<kiko> I win
<kiko> :)
<salgado> kiko, can you reproduce the traceback you pasted in https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3168?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3168: Creating pool option crashes the pool Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: neuman, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3168
<kiko> salgado, have you tried visiting the link in the bug?
<kiko> hey gneuman 
<kiko> merge time
<salgado> kiko, if you go to https://launchpad.net/people/moturuby/+poll/elect-team-leader/, what happens?
<kiko> salgado, I see two, identical options:
<kiko> #  Frederic Logier
<kiko> # Frdric Logier
<kiko> oh
<kiko> one with accents, one without
<kiko> my god this font is driving me crazy
<salgado> that problem is already fixed
<salgado> but not yet in production
<gneuman> kiko pong
<kiko> salgado, are you merging gneuman's fixes?
<jordi> sabdfl_hungover: hey man. I see you had some fun last night :)
<salgado> kiko, I fixed that and already merged
<sabdfl_hungover> somewhat, jordi, and fun for everybody else this morning :-)
<salgado> kiko, that was the fix you asked me to translate
<jordi> haha
<kiko> salgado, ah, right
<kiko> salgado, cherry-pickeroo
<jordi> IRCing while drunk is something everyone should try at least once in their lives :)
<Mez> jordi: definately :D
<Mez> In fact, I think I'll go and get the vodka :P
* jordi shakes his head.
<Mez> anyone here can remove a product for me ?
<sivang> laterz all, be back in the evening
<gneuman> kiko, i belive 3068 and 3168 have many small things together
<gneuman> some of them are already fixed
<jordi> Mez: did you find out where to file bugs against rosetta?
<jordi> Mez: just in case, http://launchpad.net/products/rosetta should have all the links you need
<jordi> ie, go to the Bugs tab, "file new bug"
<Mez> jordi: yes I did :d
<jordi> Mez: good
<Mez> and I ifiled it too
<jordi> my backlog is quite long
<jordi> I need to assassinate someone in my ISP
<jordi> Oct 15 15:12:40 nubol postfix/smtp[12307] : 49EAE70A746: to=<debian-gtk-gnome@lists.debian.org>, relay=none, delay=437, status=deferred (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=lists.debian.org type=MX: Host not found, try again)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> hmm I feel that in the next year or so, any bugs or anything I'm gonna be looking in malone for
<Mez> godamnit, it's happening now near enough
<Mez> move over bugzilla
<Mez> btw, can i confirm that all lp emails will now be coming from *.offby1.spamgourmet.com 
<Mez> s/\*\.offby1\.spamgourmet\.com /\*\.offby1@spamgourmet\.com 
<kiko> Mez, spamgourmet?
<Mez> yeah
<kiko> are our outgoing mails coming through there?
<Mez> spamgourmet.com
<Mez> kiko: well I've got an email regarding a bug that seems to have been sent through launchpad from spamgourmet.com
<Mez> it was the initial bug report
<Mez> oh, it;'s coming from a users email
<Mez> I was just wondering why it came from the users email instead of bugs.launchpad.net
<kiko> because you were CC:ed on the bug?
<Mez> It was sent to the mailing list
<Mez> which is the contact address for the team thats the maintaner for the product that the bug was filed on
<lifeless> gnight
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  PersonSet.topPeople() should use PersonSet.getAllValidPersons() (patch-2663: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<gneuman> SteveA, 
<kiko-afk> hey gneuman 
<gneuman> kiko 
<kiko> why is PQM not receiving my merge request?
<kiko> hmmm
<gneuman> duno
<kiko> it's there now anyway
<gneuman> yep
<gneuman> i just sent again
<gneuman> cause i had lost it somehow
<kiko-afk> lifeless, why does PQM silently drop my merge request?
* kiko-afk pqm-bombs
<sabdfl_hungover> so kiko-afk, how do i use your lint checker?
<Diablo-D3> hey all
<Diablo-D3> how do I list all bugs I've filed in malone?
<mdke> go to people/you then click bugs i suppose
<mdke> ah no
<Diablo-D3> hrm wtf
<Diablo-D3> me -> bugs -> bugs I've reported
<Diablo-D3> thats retarded
<sabdfl> retarded how?
<sabdfl> Diablo-D3: ^?
<Mez> hmm... is it a bug if the upgrade to breezy causes the default FF homepage to dissapear
<mdke> Mez, yep
<Diablo-D3> back
<Diablo-D3> sabdfl: I mean that its overely complex
<Diablo-D3> sabdfl: and not obvious
<arkalon> must agree, I struggled a while myself before I found it there
<arkalon> in fact, I didn't expect the sidebar to change, but it did ;)
<Diablo-D3> yeah
<Diablo-D3> that doesnt make sense either
<Diablo-D3> the sidebar should never change
<arkalon> guess it's a context sensitive sidebar...
<arkalon> unusual
<Diablo-D3> no kidding
<Diablo-D3> and imo its unwanted
* Diablo-D3 wonders if this is bugfile worthy, since two users have bitched about it now
<Diablo-D3> though, hey, if these are launchpad's worst problems, launchpad is lightyears ahead of bugzilla
<arkalon> would like to have a more advanced bug search functionality, though
<Diablo-D3> so would I
<arkalon> maybe there is one already?
<Diablo-D3> well, Im actually not sure what it could do more
<Diablo-D3> you can enter a bug number directly, you can name bugs
<arkalon> can you search by author, regexp etc.?
<Diablo-D3> you can search by keywords
<arkalon> can you search by package?
<Diablo-D3> you can already search by author, though its backwards
<Diablo-D3> and yes, you can search by package
<Diablo-D3> you go to the author's page and click on bugs, and its all the bugs he filed
<Diablo-D3> and you go to the package/project/whatever page, and you can search by bug on that
<arkalon> mmh, so I assume you can search for names somewhere?
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> dunno
<arkalon> well, I mean by package, e.g. for ubuntu
<Diablo-D3> I think you need to know the name of the user first
<arkalon> like package linux-meta
<arkalon> or package aptitude
<Diablo-D3> let me look
<Diablo-D3> https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu
<arkalon> I would like to go "which bugs did alan cox file against the kernel last week"
<Diablo-D3> all bugs in ubuntu
<arkalon> i could do with some more bandwidth... gprs isn't exactly fast ;)
<Diablo-D3> https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu?field.searchtext=aptitude&search=Search&advanced=&status=10&status=20&assignee=all
<Diablo-D3> all aptitude bugs
<Diablo-D3> uh
<Diablo-D3> wait, that aint right
<Diablo-D3> neither of those areaptitude bugs
* Diablo-D3 is now confused.
<Diablo-D3> arkalon: I think we found a bug =P
<arkalon> yaaayy!
<Diablo-D3> wheres my favorite gay software developer at
<Diablo-D3> Kinnison: you here?
<Diablo-D3> guess not
<arkalon> i really hope someone responds to the bug I've filed recently
* Diablo-D3 files bugs on both of these things
<arkalon> USB device problems in breezy :(
<arkalon> kernel oopses are so ugly
<Diablo-D3> inability to easily search by distro package, and the retardation in how user pages work
<arkalon> what makes advanced search advanced?
<arkalon> it looks just like normal search
<Diablo-D3> nothing, apparently.
<Diablo-D3> I like malone
<arkalon> about the changing sidebar
<Diablo-D3> thats the 2nd thing I mentioned
<arkalon> maybe they can rather move any additional items (that currently just appear out of thin air)
<Diablo-D3> which I'm filing first.
<arkalon> to another sidebar
<arkalon> on the left-hand side?
<Diablo-D3> you can comment when I'm done =P
<arkalon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/linux-meta/+bug/3115
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3115: meta (Ubuntu) - Kernel oops when unplugging USB device Fix req. for: linux-meta (Ubuntu), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3115
<arkalon> ^^ doh, guess I should have mentioned my kernel version
<arkalon> hey, Ubugu is cool :)
<Diablo-D3> you probably should ask in #ubuntu-dev about that one
<arkalon> Ubugtu, even
<arkalon> ah, yes, right
<Diablo-D3> sounds serious
<arkalon> it's a kernel bug
<arkalon> don't know who should fix it
<arkalon> not the ubuntu guys
<Diablo-D3> dunno
<arkalon> but it's fixed in newer kernel versions
<Diablo-D3> ubuntu kernels  /are/ patched
<Diablo-D3> which means they can either a) grab the patch upstream if it exists, or b) fix the bug themselves
<Diablo-D3> or c) close as WONTFIX
<arkalon> excellent
<arkalon> mmh, there is only one user in ubuntu-dev...
<Diablo-D3> er #ubuntu-devel
<arkalon> that can't be right
<arkalon> ah, ta ;)
<arkalon> diablo-d3: what are the bug numbers?
<Diablo-D3> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3206
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3206: User pages' sidebars are context sensitive (usability bug) Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3206
<Diablo-D3> just got that one done
* Diablo-D3 is going to file another bug on that
<arkalon> another bug?
<Diablo-D3> yeah, a minor one
<arkalon> why two?
<Diablo-D3> something slightly related
<Diablo-D3> but independant of this
<Diablo-D3> actually, Ill just comment on this one
<Diablo-D3> because the more I think about it, the more its related
<arkalon> I made my comment too
<arkalon> ah, glad to meet you Mr McFarland ;)
<arkalon> Diablo-D3: why do I even have the option of "Edit Details" on your homepage?
<arkalon> if the sidepanels are context sensitive, surely that shouldn't happen?
* Diablo-D3 is busy writing thoughts down
<arkalon> is the only place to edit your jabber address by going to "managed e-mail addresses"?
<Diablo-D3> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3206
<Diablo-D3> read now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3206: User pages' sidebars are context sensitive (usability bug) Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Critical, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3206
<arkalon> let me check it out
<arkalon> looks better
<arkalon> yes, keep related things in seperate boxes
<arkalon> and don't add new items to old boxes
<arkalon> i.e., keep boxes static as you move up the hierarchy
<arkalon> simply add boxes for new contexts
<Diablo-D3> yup
<Diablo-D3> which is what I just did
<Diablo-D3> assuming they follow my suggestion anyways
<arkalon> heh
<Diablo-D3> its an unwritten rule of the internet
<arkalon> how well do they know you?
<Diablo-D3> details on one side, editing on the other
<Diablo-D3> well, Kinnison knows me
<arkalon> agreed
<arkalon> do you know what malone runs on?
<Diablo-D3> 'runs on'?
<arkalon> like zope?
<arkalon> or python from scratch
<Diablo-D3> dunno
<ajmitch> zope3, iirc
<lifeless> kiko-afk: its either not getting to pqm, or is not on the authorised list and has an invalid sender
<arkalon> ah, k
#launchpad 2005-10-21
<lifeless> kiko-afk:     raise SMTPSenderRefused(code, resp, from_addr)
<lifeless> smtplib.SMTPSenderRefused: (552, 'Message size exceeds fixed limit', 'pqm@canonical.com')
<lifeless> pqm is being DENIED the ablility to tell you what happened
<Mez> hmm any reason I'm noty getting a confirmation email when trying to add mez@ubuntu.com to my list of emails for lp?
<Nafallo> Mez: well, your ubuntu.com address uses your e-mail on rosetta. maybe you should avoid to alias the e-mail to itself?
<Mez> I'm not aliasing it to itself
<Mez> just trying to register it as an email
<Mez> not the preferred email
<Nafallo> hmm, oki.
<Nafallo> tell me when it works so that I can do that to :-)
<Mez> :P
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.36: Cherry pick patch-2628 into production 1.36 (patch-10: rocketfuel@canonical.com, guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<Diablo-D3> hrm
<Diablo-D3> how does karma work?
<sivang> Morning all
<zyga> hello
<sabdfl> hey all
<sivang> hey sabdfl , 'sup?
<sabdfl> sivang: soyuz
<sabdfl> almost
<sivang> oh, you and Kinnison still working on it?
<lordk4rf> is UTC same as GMT?
<crimsun> yes
<lordk4rf> nifty :) sounds like 5.10 released to a great crowd
<Lathiat> lordk4rf: give or take a couple seconds
<lordk4rf> some wanted seconds.. and thirds.. and fourths?
<lordk4rf> for individual orders, does it really matter how many CDs are requested? i guess i'm asking is there a "starter pack #"
<sivang> anyone an idea how can I review someone's suggestions before I approve him as a member of the translation group?
<sivang> I want to be able to get to it by his launchpad name/ or by templates orders with suggestions by people
<mdke> sivang, go to his homepage and click "translations". That is as close as you can get
<mdke> afaik
<sivang> ah I see
<mdke> a better way would be cool
<mdke> so as to see the actual suggestions
<mdke> rather than having to go through each template looking
<nakee> there is something I don't get about rosetta the translation goes to the project cvs right?
<nakee> so if that project has it's own translation team with its own guidelines and approval system it just goes behind their back sort of?
<mdke> best to try the mailing list for things like that
<mdke> it's a sunday
<sivang> nakee: nobody is going behind the back of nobody, if they want the translations, take it, or improve it to suit their likings, nobody will force them to use that, but what rosetta does do on those projects don't, is allowing *anybody* who has access to the web help out and advance the localization efforts further.  Other then that, if any of those official translators wants to join the team, and help people get by the rules (as in even going after 
<nakee> sivang: by behind their back I mean without going through the official channel 
<nakee> sivang: my question is if they get to have a chance to approve it or is it just getting synced against the cvs automaticly
<sivang> they don't need to get any source packages, deal with .po files or whatever, this lowers greatly the barrier for entry.
<sivang> nakee: it's not getting sync automatically, if any, it's an offering. they can Either choose to use it, ignore it, or get involved.
<sivang> (AFAICT)
<nakee> sivang: then who is it getting to ?
<nakee> sivang: I'm translating something now, where does it go?
<sivang> nakee: it gets auto sync'd for ubuntu, meaning you will probably be able to see it next time dapper's transaltion are updated.
<nakee> sivang: ok and how is it synced against the original project?
<nakee> sivang: do I need to maunally download every po file I translate and send it to the original project?
<sivang> nakee: this I have to ask carlos, when he will be here, which would probably happen tommorow :)
<sabdfl> hey guys, SOYUZ LANDS TOMORROW
<sabdfl> nakee: nothing goes behind anybody's back
<sabdfl> the prject admins download translations from rosetta and commit them to cvs
<sabdfl> usually just before a release
<sabdfl> in future, we will support committing them to a bzr branch automatically
<sabdfl> so the project admins can just merge from that branch and voila!
<sabdfl> easier than downloading
<nakee> sabdfl: what project admins?the guys who are responsible for the translation of certain langauge in that project?
<ajmitch> sabdfl: great to hear that soyuz news :)
* ajmitch is looking forward to being able to upload again
<Lathiat> so whats soyuz
<Lathiat> the 'launchpad infrastructure' ?
<Lathiat> for ubuntu stuff
<ajmitch> the uploading/building part, aiui
<Lathiat> ah cool
<sivang> nakee: yes, those people responsible for aproving translations for CVS in gnome for instance, and when they have bzr branches published for them it will be even better
<sivang> sabdfl: much easier then downloading :)
<sivang> sabdfl: so, can I change my dapper sources to use soyuz already ? :-D
<nakee> sivang: ok I translated gaim for example, how do I get the translation into gaim cvs?what do I need to ask of the gaim people?
<\sh> soyuz?
<sivang> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/SoyuzSpecification
<\sh> I wonder if the development name was "apollo13" ;)
<sivang> lol
<sivang> I recall it was named soyuz since the days of the Mtaro sessions, and maybe even dates back then that.
<\sh> i'm really looking forward to the new workflow via lp...will be fun
<sivang> yeah, it's going to be too easy :)
<sivang> given soyuz is in place.
<sivang> Hey BjornT 
<BjornT> hi sivang 
<sivang> BjornT: go your breezy problem sorted already?
<BjornT> sort of, at least i'm currently configuring breezy to be the way i want it to be :) i resorted to creating an ext3 /boot partition
<sivang> BjornT: :)
<KrzysieK> cze
<KrzysieK> hello
<KrzysieK> :)
<KrzysieK> Bonjour
<KrzysieK> gutten morden
<SteveA_> laba diena
<KrzysieK> ??
<KrzysieK> dzwon dzwon se do bil laddena
<lordk4rf> moin
<lordk4rf> polska :)
<KrzysieK> alaaaach :D
<KrzysieK> polska rzadzi :P
<KrzysieK_> irc.npircs.pl -> #www.elektroda.pl zaprszam :D
<lordk4rf> BjornT: what's odd about using a ext3 as boot
<BjornT> lordk4rf: nothing odd with having the boot partition as ext3, but i prefer xfs over ext3, and it didn't work having the boot as xfs
<lordk4rf> ok... any docs out there explaining the advantages of said setup
<lordk4rf> i know this isn't the forum for that
<lordk4rf> but i've not found any differences moving from FAT to ext2/3 
<lordk4rf> and i (maybe mistakenly) presume XFS is no different
<BjornT> lordk4rf: don't know any docs about it, don't even know if it's an advantage :) it's mostly that i've had some problems with ext3 in the past, but i haven't had a single problem with xfs so far
<lordk4rf> understood. that's been a dilemma of mine, change to the unknown or stay with what i've tested for years :D
<lordk4rf> the new reiserfs is supposed to be "even better", but being a non-power-user i can't imagine how that's possible
<mantiena> ddaa, hi
<ddaa> I have been summoned.
<ddaa> Please state the nature of the VCS emergency.
<mantiena> ;)
<mantiena> ddaa, have you read the letter from jblack about problems with importing live-installer sources into lauchpad ?
<ddaa> I somewhat skimmed over something that sounds like that.
<ddaa> It looks like it's a case of "I cannot remove RCS details from a product series once something has been put in"
<ddaa> right?
<mantiena> sort of
<mantiena> James wrote: Unfortunately I can't remove the svn now that its been added. Thusly, I turn this over to your capable hands.
<ddaa> I'm aware of this problem. Looking at whether a bug has been filed already.
<ddaa> In any case, I can fix it by poking the db by hand.
<mantiena> ddaa, jblack told me, that launchpad has possibility to import sources without RCS system (live-installer doesn't have CVS or SVN)
<ddaa> well, there's something like that
<ddaa> but I'm not the one doing it
<ddaa> You need to specific a ftp location in the series
<mantiena> live-installer is a component, designed specially for Ubuntu, so I wanna use launchpad for as main developing page
<mantiena> ddaa, I have specified the location, but didn't get sources imported
<ddaa> I do not think the bit that does it is live yet
<mantiena> :(
<ddaa> Keybuk is the guy handling that bit.
<mantiena> ok, thanks
<mantiena> ddaa, you handle only SVN/CVS import ?
<ddaa> what this will do
<ddaa> is create automatic product releases for each tarball found with the tarball address an glob
<ddaa> and import the stuff in a branch for HCT to use
<ddaa> mantiena: yes
<mantiena> ddaa, why there is no posibility to import sources into Bazaar manually, for example from .tar.gz file ?
<ddaa> what is your use case?
<ddaa> if you want to get a baz or bzr tree out of tarball, you do not need launchpad.
<mantiena> I told you my use case - live-installer is a component, designed specially for Ubuntu, so I wanna use launchpad for as main developing page
<ddaa> what I do with VCS imports is daily updated imports of foreign VCSes into baz
<ddaa> mantiena: this use case does not seem to have anything to do with version control...
<mantiena> ddaa, why ?
<ddaa> you can register releases manually in launchpad already
<mantiena> but I can't import sources into Bazaar
<mantiena> I wanna use Bazaar as main version control system for live-installer
<ddaa> Haaaa
<ddaa> Do you know what baz and bzr are?
<mantiena> I think I know, but from your speech it seems not ;)
<ddaa> Baz is a fork of tla (GNU Arch). It's obsolescent as we are in a transition to using bzr everywhere.
<ddaa> Bzr (Bazaar2) is a DVCS written from scratch in python.
<ddaa> Currently, Launchpad does not interface much with either.
<ddaa> The VCS import feature creates Baz branches out of CVS and SVN repos.
<mantiena> ok, I understand this
<ddaa> If you want to "use Bazaar as a main version control system", your first decision is decides whether you want to use baz or bzr.
<ddaa> We recommend bzr, but it's still maturing.
<ddaa> Once you made your choice, you put your files in the VCS as you would do with any other VCS.
<ddaa> With baz, you currently can have free hosting on the SuperMirror (sourcecontrol.net) which _will_ be integrated with Launchpad, but is currently not.
<ddaa> By the time bzr reaches 1.0 you will also be able to get hosting on the SM for bzr as well. And all that will be integrated in a nice web UI in launchpad (on which I'm currently on).
<ddaa> But right now
<ddaa> any VCS usage decision you make that does not involve a daily import from CVS or SVN and is not related to HCT, is independent from Launchpad.
<ddaa> I know the situation is confusing
<mantiena> ddaa, when Launchpad imports sources from CVS or SVN into Bazaar then it puts these to SuperMirror ?
<ddaa> mantiena: that's an observable end result yes. Technically, when Lanuchpad imports sources from CVS/SVN, it puts them on bazaar.ubuntu.com, then the SuperMirror grabs them from there automatically.
<ddaa> but that's a different use case from yours
<ddaa> _currently_ only imported branches show up on launchpad
<ddaa> that will not be true anymore when the patch I'm currently working on will have landed :) But it's a large work.
<ddaa> And, regardless, you will still be doing the one-shot import from tarball yourself.
<ddaa> with bzr it's about three commands
<ddaa> bzr init ; bzr add . ; bzr commit -m "initial import"
<mantiena> ;)
<mantiena> yes, I need to make initial import
<ddaa> Talk me about the reporting structure of the live-installer project.
<mantiena> ddaa, sorry, I don't understand you :( what is reporting structure ?
<ddaa> I mean, are you the project leader?
<mantiena> ddaa, yes, I'm project leader and main developer :)
<mantiena> ddaa, live-installer is simple debian-installer (ubuntu-installer) component - one udeb package
<ddaa> mh... debian-installer is in SVN on debian.org right now
<ddaa> maybe Kamion would have a preference about how to set up the live-installer VCS
<ddaa> not meaning to order you around, just concerned about consistent VCS usage decisions being made
<mantiena> it's very small project, comparable to base-installer udeb package, look for example at http://packages.debian.org/base-installer
<mantiena> ddaa, maybe you are right
<mantiena> ddaa, I will ask Kamion
<ddaa> if ATM, live-installer is just an experimental project, bzr should be fine for you. If it's something mature and Kamion is working with it, it would probably make sense to have on the same SVN
<ddaa> base-installer is in SVN, btw, I restarted its import test, that failed before some recent fixes I made.
<mantiena> ddaa, at this moment live-installer is stable project, but sources are not polished - internationalization is incorrect (strings simply taken from base-installer udeb), etc
<ddaa> mantiena: bug 3233
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3233: Cannot clear RCS details Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3233
<mantiena> ddaa, thanks
<jessid> eh! how's everybody here!
<SteveA_> hiya jessid 
<jessid> I have just registered (If that can be called like that) and I find that i can create a page in https://launchpad.net/people/yevelez/+edithomepage but they say it is not a wiki so I cannot do any change....
<jessid> what is this site for??? I neither want to bother or screw it ;-)
<SteveA_> jessid: it just means that old copies are not stored inside launchpad
<SteveA_> jessid: that is, with a wiki, if you overwrite information on a page, but you did not mean to do that, then you can go to a special form and see how that page was in the past
<SteveA_> with your homepage text in launchpad, just the most recent version is kept
<SteveA_> so, if you change it in a way you don't like, and then save those changes, then the previous version is gone, completely
<SteveA_> i just added some 'homepage text' to my own page.  check it out here: https://launchpad.net/people/stevea
<sabdfl> hey SteveA
<lifeless> good morning vietnam!
<SteveA_> hiya
<SteveA_> sabdfl: we gonna see some soyuz action om monday?
<sabdfl> SteveA_: err.. lots of test failures
<Keybuk> well, that's a start
<Keybuk> lifeless taught me all tests should fail at least once
<lifeless> indeed !
<SteveA_> sabdfl: if you get stuck on some test, ping me with a branchid tomorrow
<sabdfl> SteveA_: pagetests/standalone/xx-builder-index.txt
<sabdfl> please could you have a word with cprov about that?
<sabdfl> #it's a "TEST THIS WHOLE PAGE" kind of test
<sabdfl> that's not good practice
<sabdfl> i'll fix it now, but could you help him do better?
<SteveA_> sure thing
<sabdfl> SteveA_: it would be worth walking through the build system
<sabdfl> there are some style issues
<SteveA_> talking about coding style?
<SteveA_> or UI webpage / user interaction style?
<SteveA_> lifeless: have you tried using a BT headset with your laptop?
<lifeless> SteveA_: no, I really should
<ajmitch> morning
<SteveA_> hmm... installed gnome-bluetooth, and it's seen my phone already.
<SteveA_> hi ajmitch 
<SteveA_> it is morning here also ;-)  by 18 minutes
<ajmitch> yes sadly I lead the way into monday :)
<SteveA_> okay.  see you in 9 or so hours.
* SteveA_ quits for the night
<sabdfl> cheers
<sivang> einheit: what does that nick means?
<einheit> it's the name of my laptop
<sivang> eh :) so that means you are now using it?
<einheit> for the next 10 seconds ;-)
<sivang> hehe
<einheit> i'll be on a larger workstation with dual screens tomorrow
<einheit> i find i work better with a faster machine and more screen space
<sivang> figures. when you are dealing with huge hunks of code,
<sivang> as wide as your display is the better
<einheit> well... it's more about communication and coding
<einheit> so, one screen for irc / jabber talking with the other launchpad developers
<einheit> and another to see the code we're talking about
<einheit> try it out, run the tests, see the pages
<einheit> 10 seconds up... really quitting for the night.
<sivang> sabdfl: I'd like to start spec'ing Db2OnUbuntu, should I wait for PR , or can I just go ahead and put my ideas on the wiki ? (clearing my bof specs list)
<sivang> einheit: yes, that's cool. I need to get a wide screen for that purpose as well. Night!
<sabdfl> sivang: go ahead on the wiki
<sabdfl> if you want them discussed at UBZ, register in LP and add to UBZ agenda
<sivang> sabdfl: ah, so we can start putting things to the spec tracker already ?
<sivang> (I had the impression everything new should be put on the BOFs list, and not in LP)
<sivang> sabdfl: how do I distinguish between specs for the Ubuntu product and the LP product?
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs might work?
<sivang> ajmitch: ah thanks, how come there are none registered currently ? :)
<ajmitch> probably because everyone has been using the wiki :)
<sivang> we should probably have something when following a sprint entity , to show all the available tracks per sprint
<ajmitch> the LP specs I've seen so far have a brief description & a link to their wiki page
<sivang> yes, I saw those as well
<sivang> I was sure that by following the sprints/ubz path, I'd get a way to choose the track
<sivang> so in tracks we get to choose from Edubuntu, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, LP etc..
<ajmitch> might be a bug to file as wishlist then
<sivang> yes, I'll do that now
#launchpad 2005-10-22
<sabdfl> sivang: register the spec against the product or distro that is relevant, then assign them all to the ubz agenda
<sivang> sabdfl: ok, thx.
<sabdfl> np. i will write up the full process and post to the lists this week so that we get as many people drafting specs before UBZ as possible
<sivang> cool
<sivang> sabdfl: I've filed a wishlist bug for the spec tracker,
<sivang> sabdfl: that it should also allow grouping acording to tracks from the main sprint overview 
<sivang> sabdfl: I already have a handful of specs to register in it.
<sabdfl> sivang: there aren't tracks
<sabdfl> the specs should be grouped by distro or product
<sivang> eh, right
<sabdfl> the conf is just an aggregation of them
<sivang> yes that's what I meant :)
<sabdfl> we'll use some sort of autoscheduler to figure out who can meet at any time
<sabdfl> based on priority and status of the specs
<sivang> yeah, so I've heared here and there :)
<sivang> would be cool putting it to the test
<sabdfl> will be, yes
<sivang> sabdfl: is there some sort of linear programming algo there? (like ones used for solving transportation and logistic problems)
<sivang> ?
<sabdfl> sivang: nothing too fancy just yet
<sivang> sabdfl: k, I should get near a fax machine acutally and stop asking, just "Use the source, Luke" ;-)
<sabdfl> fax machine?
<sivang> sabdfl: yeah, to sort out the NDA thingy 
<sabdfl> ok
* ajmitch would love to see the source, if he could pass the NDA by his boss :)
<sabdfl> Keybuk: i have a bunch of test failures in HCT with my new branch, will need your help
<sabdfl> could you baz switch to mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0 and run the HCT tests please?
<sabdfl> in summary, the branch creates a ton of new classes, that are basically a "source package within a distro" or "source package release within a distro", same for binary packages, with distro and distrorelease and distroarchrelease
<sabdfl> lots of permutations and combinations
<sabdfl> anyhoo... HCT doesn't like it, i'll focus on the test failures in LP itself (13 left) if you could have a look at the HCT ones
<sabdfl> i think you made up a "distro source package" object yourself, for HCT, right?
<sabdfl> i think you'll find the new one quite nice
<sabdfl> these are the bits that need to go live tuesday :-)
<ajmitch> heh, no pressure there :)
<sivang> ajmitch: how come not? this is soyuz that's approaching landing :)
<ajmitch> a smooth touchdown is always impressive :)
<Keybuk> sabdfl: yup, no problem
<sivang> yes, even for trained pilots
<Keybuk> you're up to date with the hct branch?
<Keybuk> (rocketfuel)
* lifeless starts taking wagers on sabdfls sleep between now and tuesday pm
<ajmitch> lifeless: AUD?
<lifeless> ajmitch: reais!
<ajmitch> ah right
* ajmitch doesn't have any of those on him 
<sivang> lifeless: some sort of .au currency ?
<lifeless> sivang: brazillion
<sabdfl> Keybuk: i'm up to the point where i think stub branched for production
<sabdfl> it was rocketfuel launchpad patch 2654
<sabdfl> not sure what the equivalent hct patch level is
<Keybuk> baz tree-id lib/hct
<Keybuk> (is just there's a test fix for "on pure breezy" in there, want to make sure you've got that one)
<Keybuk> (though I see failures in hctapi I think too ... so there's at least some other problems here)
<sabdfl> Keybuk: rocketfuel@canonical.com/hct--devel--1--patch-20
<sabdfl> that's out of date
<sabdfl> but i didn't want to update to a point that you were depending on launchpad past the branch date (friday)
<Keybuk> right
<sabdfl> if youre expecting stub to roll the latest stuff out tuesday then am happy to update now
<sabdfl> sourcerer too
<Keybuk> some schema changes went in recently, let me check you haven't got mismatched versions
<Keybuk> sabdfl: yeah
<Keybuk> patch-2662
<Keybuk>     2005-10-15 05:39:24 GMT
<Keybuk>     [r=stub]  replace ManifestEntry patch_on with parent that can apply to all types of entry
<Keybuk> you have the Launchpad side of my changes
<Keybuk> just update lib/hct and lib/sourcerer
<sabdfl> no i don't
<sabdfl> i have patch-2654 only
<Keybuk> hmm
<sabdfl> at least, i darned well hope so
<Keybuk> either you've accidentally pulled them in
<Keybuk> or baz just lied to me
<Keybuk> hang on
<sabdfl> bugger damn shoot
<Keybuk> oh, wait, maybe I ran the wrong command
<Keybuk> no, worry
<Keybuk> ignore me
<lifeless> sabdfl: baz cat-log rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2655
<Keybuk> I ran the wrong baz command :p
<sabdfl> cat-log: no log for revision (rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2655)
<sabdfl>   tree: /home/mark/projects/ubuntu/launchpad
<sabdfl> phew :-)
<lifeless> sabdfl: good.
<Keybuk> I ran baz missing and somehow managed to think you *had* that revision
<Keybuk> <g>
<Keybuk> sabdfl: what's your tree-id of sourcerer?
<sabdfl> Keybuk: patch-30
<Keybuk> ok, I'll back mine down to the same ids
* Keybuk runs make check
<sabdfl> oh, this is joy
<Keybuk> hmm? :p
<sabdfl> there's a simple bug in some code that causes the test suite to spit out PO Template Header parsing error messages
<sabdfl> so instead of the bug getting fixed
<sabdfl> the error messages are happily embedded in about 90 tests
<sabdfl> and i fixed the bug
<sabdfl> so all the tests fail :-)
<lifeless> gahr
<Keybuk> sabdfl: ok, no errors in hct or sourcerer -- checking hctapi
<sabdfl> you can run tests with no errors?
<Keybuk> depends where the errors are
<Keybuk> I am getting errors in hctapi
<Keybuk> sabdfl: ahhh, I understand
<Keybuk> some of the database functions return new classes, and the url resolver needs to know about them
<sabdfl> Keybuk: that makes sense, yes
<Keybuk> does anything return SourcePackage anymore?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<sabdfl> Keybuk: yes
<sabdfl> SourcePackage is a "DistroReleaseSourcePackage" in the new scheme of things
<sabdfl> you get:
<sabdfl>  DistributionSourcePackage
<sabdfl>  DistributionSourcePackageRelease
<sabdfl>  SourcePackage
<sabdfl>   DistroReleaseSourcePackageRelease
<sabdfl>  DistroReleaseBinaryPackage
<sabdfl>  DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackage
<sabdfl>  DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackageRelease
<sabdfl> i think thats it
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Keybuk> which one has the magic mapping back to ProductSeries ?
<Keybuk> is that still only on SourcePackage ?
<Keybuk> (which you could rename to DistroReleaseSourcePackage to match your new names <g>)
<sabdfl> Keybuk: yes on both counts
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Keybuk> uh, this is weird
<Keybuk> baz branch is just hanging
<Keybuk> meh, it started as soon as I traced it ... weeeird
<Lathiat> dont you love those 
<Lathiat> heisenbugs or whatever
<Keybuk> it's consistently doing it too
<sabdfl> Keybuk: ok, no more test failures in LP itself
<sabdfl> do you want help on the hct front?
<Keybuk> already done
<Keybuk> just waiting for bzr to get its act in gear and actually make the commit
<sabdfl> Keybuk: nice.thanks!
<sabdfl> we'll have to get lifeless to do a coordinated commit
<sabdfl> my stuff is not against current RF, but rather designed to land cleanly on the branch destined shortly for production
<Keybuk> I branched from you
<Keybuk> you'll just need to pull the one changeset
<Keybuk> it was the bits of hct in launchpad that broke, not outside
<Keybuk> sabdfl: pull from scott@canonical.com--2005/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0
<Keybuk> it just mirrored
<Keybuk> is one patch that applies to hctapi and test_hctapi and makes it use your new classes
<Keybuk> (just gonna reboot to try and rid myself of baz's strange behaviour)
<Koven> night
<Koven> I've one question about launchpad
<SteveA> good morning launchpadders
<GoRoDeK> hi SteveA
<SteveA> hi GoRoDeK.  how's is going?
<GoRoDeK> SteveA: to sum it up: very good. thx for answering :) but have to go to some math lectures now ... cu
<SteveA> cool
<\sh> is soyuz landed already? :)
<SteveA> the new ui and such from mark? not yet.  hopefully it'll be polished up today, and landed tomorrow.
<\sh> sounds good :)
<fabbione> \sh: look at the positive side of all this
<fabbione> we can blame launchpad if dapper is broken :)
<fabbione> any time :)
<fabbione> "hey the kernel OOPS..." "must be soyuz bug"
<SteveA> we're gonna be rewriting the kernel in python
<SteveA> easier to maintain
<fabbione> ehhehe
<fabbione> have fun :)
<fabbione> you will also need a new python interpreter in the MBR
<fabbione> otherwise you can't boot
<fabbione> oh did i mention that you have approx 512 bytes for that?
<\sh> fabbione: this will never happen...but if it's happening, then we have to rename soyuz to apollo 13 ,-)
<fabbione> \sh: ehhehe
<\sh> fabbione: good morning btw :) 
<fabbione> it can't be a good morning
<fabbione> it's monday dude..
<fabbione> morning sucks on monday
<fabbione> ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> morning, then :)
<\sh> fabbione: well, u r right...i have 3 digital tv issues to track down...and it looks like the problem was in front of the tv or settop box
<ajmitch> \sh: isn't that usually the case?
<\sh> ajmitch: only in 99% of the cases
<\sh> 1% is my fault ,-)
<fabbione> \sh: wrong :)
<fabbione> that 1% must be somebody else fault
<fabbione> you just need to figure of who :)
<ajmitch> that's why you need a system like soyuz?
<fabbione> ajmitch: exactly :)
<\sh> fabbione: oh yes...but u know who managing works...100% sure, that the management is at fault, but this is wrong, so team lead is wrong and team lead is always right, so at this point the guy from ops is the fault ,-)
<\sh> s/who/how/
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hello carlos
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> i'm going to do a bit of work on potemplate UI today
<SteveA> to make its facet menus better, and to make it produce a proper NotFound 404 error
<SteveA> when going to a not found language
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA, cool, thanks
<jordi> If I need to report some issue with my connectivity/ability to read email, is it sounder@ or allhands@?
<jordi> My main mailserver has bad hardware trouble, it seems
<SteveA> not sounder@
<SteveA> mostly people use warthogs@
<SteveA> morning david
* ddaa looks left
* ddaa looks right
<jordi> err, I meant warthogs, not sounder of course
<jordi> thanks steve
<SteveA> jordi: do you need an email account to keep up with the rosetta list etc?
<jordi> SteveA: I probably should, yes. I don't know how much time my normal emial account will be down
<SteveA> how about a gmail account?
<SteveA> give me an email address for you, and i'll send you an invitation
<carlos> SteveA, I think elmo said that we can get a pop3/imap account if needed
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> but
<carlos> instead of an email alias
<SteveA> why bother?
<carlos> :-)
<carlos> just noting it
<SteveA> i can give jordi a gmail account right now
<SteveA> we can ask the admins for an imap account too
<SteveA> but, that will certainly take a bit longer
<carlos> right
<SteveA> i guess the canonical imap account would show mail as coming from jordi's canonical email address
<jordi> oh, I have a gmail account.
<SteveA> cool
<jordi> I could temporarily use that
<jordi> I'll subscribe
<SteveA> so, i guess you just need your canonical email address pointed at it ?
<jordi> if it can be snet to both, that'd be best
<SteveA> jordi: fabbione had a suggestion on #canonical
<jordi> SteveA: inside the DC
<jordi> db.ubuntu.com does not exist here
<SteveA> yeah, so ssh to chinstrap
<SteveA> and use it from there
<jordi> oh. AFAIK, I have no account.
<SteveA> okay, then an RT request is what it'll have to be.
<Kinnison> Hmm, no stub
<SteveA> he should be around shortly
<SteveA> he's having some 'ISP blocks irc' issues
<SteveA> i've given him an account somewhere to use to do ssh tunneling
* Kinnison nods
<jordi> how can isps be so fascist
<jordi> probably some enlightened mind thought IRC is only used by worm bots or whatever
<Lathiat> quite easily apparently
<SteveA> my home ISP has blocked one irc port
<SteveA> but only at the adsl router
<SteveA> so, i'll reconfigure it when i get around to it
<SteveA> they don't mind my doing so
<SteveA> it's just the default configuration
<Lathiat> thats less bad
<Lathiat> i like the ISPs that block incoming ports but let you turn it off
<Lathiat> smtp, etc
<jamesh> isn't stub on iinet?
<jamesh> I haven't had any troubles
<Lathiat> yeh he is
<Lathiat> doesn't sound like something iinet would do
<Lathiat> might just be a b0rked route or something
<SteveA> jamesh: he's relocated to thailand.
<jamesh> ah
<SteveA> jamesh: good morning.
<SteveA> how's the bugzilla conversion doing?
<SteveA> lifeless: does anyone use a 307 response ?
<lifeless> ECONTEXT
<lifeless> its pretty much guaranteed that someone does, as the ietf likes reference uses before making a standard
<jamesh> SteveA: I've got the basics in place for going through the list of bugs, creating users as needed
<jamesh> SteveA: I'm just working out the details of converting the comments
<SteveA> lifeless: does anyone *really* use it?
<SteveA> jamesh: cool.  any issues so far?  anything you need to tell brad or bjorn about?
<jamesh> SteveA: nothing in particular.  The existing malone interfaces seem sufficient to implement the whole lot
<jamesh> which is good
<SteveA> that's good
<SteveA> and, any news on the autoscheduler magic?
<jamesh> SteveA: some web browsers handle 307 responses (temporary redirects) different to permanent redirects
<jamesh> SteveA: they update bookmarks if they see a permanent redirect but not otherwise
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i'm adding some stuff to Navigation to allow permanent redirects as an option
<SteveA> i need it for making the shipit user.cgi permanently redirect to the shipit homepage
<lifeless> SteveA: I dont know. if you want to make a permanent redirect, use a permanent redirect
<SteveA> yeah.  was just curious about 307.  haven't seen any software that specifically supports it.
<SteveA> and i figured you'd know
<jamesh> we should support "402 Payment Required"
<lifeless> SteveA: I haven't seen any bug reports about it :)
<SteveA> for bounties?
<jamesh> dunno :)
<SteveA> for +addkarma ;-)
<ajmitch> heh
<sabdfl> moin moin sports fans
<Kinnison> sports?
<Kinnison> Is this lesser-spotted-lunchpad-developer hunting?
<Kinnison> carlos: gah, your patch pipped mine into pqm's queue by nine seconds
<carlos> Kinnison, well, It's fourth time I try to merge that patchset and was rejected always because baz conflicts....
<carlos> I think it's time to get it merged ;-)
<Kinnison> :-)
<SteveA> Kinnison: should i put aside time to do reviews for you today?
<Kinnison> SteveA: if stub can turn up and check a db patch and give me a blessing then yes
<Kinnison> SteveA: otherwise I'm not sure how we're gonna open 'cos I have a patch which *has* to hit production and I've failed to get stub every time I've tried
<SteveA> carlos: do you know why LanguageNotFound is a ValueError, and is not a NotFoundError ?
<carlos> phone....
<SteveA> Kinnison: have you mailed stub about it?
<Kinnison> SteveA: No because I'm useless
<Kinnison> SteveA: I was just moving my stuff to my desktop
<SteveA> DOIT
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'll mail him in about 5 minutes
<SteveA> ta
<Kinnison> stub@canonical.com ?
<SteveA> stuart.bishop@
<SteveA> stub might work
<Kinnison> ta
<carlos> SteveA, because I think it was a ValueError and I think you asked me to create its own exception and seems like I choose the wrong parent....
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> i'm changing it to derive from NotFoundError
<carlos> ok, thank you
<SteveA> sabdfl: bug 2151
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2151: No page to edit architecture details (404 error) Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2151
<SteveA> sabdfl: does your branch fix this?
<SteveA> Kinnison: stu will be around very shortly
<Kinnison> SteveA: yeah, I'm chatting to him on jabber since I found him there
<SteveA> k
<sabdfl> SteveA: no
<SteveA> sabdfl: ta.  i'm doing a bunch of bugfixing, but i don't want to conflict with your landing.
<stub> Weee
<Kinnison> stubby!
* SteveA looks for his US$50
<sabdfl> hey stubarooney
<stub> Morning
<SteveA> stub: i'm preparing a branch with a bunch of fixes of the most common errors in launchpad
<SteveA> it's for merging into RF, but would be neat to cherrypick it if there's no conflicts
<stub> This is all sounding like we are rolling out HEAD tomorrow
<SteveA> ooh, fun
<SteveA> that would be simpler
<SteveA> although i'd like to see a day on staging first
<stub> Pretty much everything that has landed recently is a bug fix for cherry picking, or critical.
<SteveA> it's the "critical" i worry about
<SteveA> these things sometimes introduce bad regressions
<stub> We can roll out staging at the press of a button (well I can since I have the keys all setup). Will Kiko's minions have time to abuse it?
<SteveA> hmm... i need to get some lunch.  i have a few hours more of fixes to make.
<SteveA> matsubara and gneuman will be able to give it some stick
<SteveA> i think it is worth doing.
<stub> ok. I'm going to try roll out Keybuk's and/or sabdfl's Gina spanking onto staging
<SteveA> kiko can help them be systematic about it
<SteveA> okay, so we plan staging today, hammer staging tonight, roll out tomorrow.
<sabdfl> stub: i'm just merging keybuk's changes now
<SteveA> sabdfl: what do you think of above plan?
<sabdfl> with a bit of luck that will result in tests passing across the board
<stub> sabdfl: Good. Saves me trying to land it ;)
<sabdfl> SteveA: why roll out head tomorrow?
<SteveA> compared to what?
<stub> sabdfl: Ping me when you have it merged and I can roll it out to staging while PQM is chewing on it
<sabdfl> SteveA: patch -2654 + fixes
<SteveA> <stub> Pretty much everything that has landed recently is a bug fix for cherry picking, or critical.
<sabdfl> stub: ok. i also have some decruftifying work to do
<stub> Yer - if it isn't HEAD, it sure will smell like it
<sabdfl> hmm..
<sabdfl> one thing i am concerned about with my changes is cron scripts
<sabdfl> i don't thnk those have good tests, in general
<sabdfl> so if my changes break those...
<SteveA> it's been a weak point in the past.
<SteveA> but, staging isn't good at picking up such problems
<SteveA> i think we can just monitor them closely
<SteveA> and fix as needed over the next couple of days
<stub> I can cherry pick what I can and just delay any other 'critical' stuff until we have had a chance to kick the tyres on staging then
<SteveA> stub: has staging picked up cronscript issues before?
<sabdfl> stub: has most of the "critical" stuff other than mine actually landed on HEAD now?
<sabdfl> i could update to head
<SteveA> Kinnison: i'm going to get some lunch shortly.  i'll be available for reviews when i get back.
<sabdfl> only 6 conflicts :-)
<Kinnison> SteveA: cool
<stub> SteveA: No. The cronscripts that have been tested there worked fine on staging. They have had database locking issues, which we didn't pick up, but I think we are learning to deal with that in our code now (?)
<SteveA> stub: what about a cronscript with broken code
<SteveA> rather than just contention-prone code?
<SteveA> go dilys !
* SteveA expects some kind of pqm announcement any second
* stub goes and checks the arch-commits archive
* Kinnison wonders what stevea is getting excited about
<SteveA> Kinnison: the pqm queue going down, so i can get my fixes in ;-)
<SteveA> ah, sod it... i'll get them in after lunch.
* SteveA --> lunch
* Kinnison 's branch has only been building for 20 minutes or so
<stub> ok. production--1.37 (scheduled for tomorrow rollout) is currently at patch -2659. There are only three other commits in rocketfuel after that, of which only one (patch-2663, a small fix from salgado) should probably be cherry picked. 
<stub> sabdfl: ^^^
<sabdfl> my changes are huge (patch is up to 11000 lines, filtered, now, with more to come) and will have bugs. but not bugs that cause data loss
<sabdfl> nothing in there writes
<sabdfl> its all just better ways to visualise and present the existing data
<sabdfl> i'm hoping finally to remove the SourcePackageInDistro and VsourcePackageReleasePublishing view cruft
<stub> so I think we are good to go for a production rollout tomorrow. My comment was partially based on the assumption that sabdfl's branch would need to be landed as soon as we could confirm it worked on staging in order to get Dapper open
* Kinnison 's bits will be needed to land, but we've discussed that on jabber
<stub> So.... gina has already been run on production. Has anyone given any though to it we can leave cleanup until later or should we do that now? Or is is a simple matter of just deleting the contents of a few tables and letting Gina-NG rebuild them?
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> we agreed NOT to run gina on production
<sabdfl> it has known
<sabdfl> issues
<stub> sabdfl: That was agreed *after* it had been run
<Kinnison> sabdfl: gina ran on production (to an extent) before you raised the issues
<sabdfl> and we were going to look at the results of a run on staging AFTER my branch had landed
<sabdfl> fuck
<sabdfl> that's not good
<Kinnison> it's very easy to clean out what we're worried about
<stub> Kinnison: Cool.
<Kinnison> we empty the following tables (in the following order): binarypackagefile securebinarypackagepublishinghistory binarypackagerelease build
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> then fix gina
<stub> ok. I'll do that on staging before testing Gina.
<sabdfl> then run again?
<Kinnison> yeah, gina is additive. take away what she's done and she'll do it again
<sabdfl> great. thanks Kinnison, made my day there
<sabdfl> did kiko make the gina fix?
<sabdfl> stub: keybuk's hctapi fixes merged and mirrored. running tests now
<sabdfl> stub: when you make a production config, does it include specific patch levels of all the other branches? like hct and sourcerer?
<sabdfl> what happens if they move on post-thursday, compatible with launchpad--devel--0 but not the thrusday branch for production?
<stub> sabdfl: Generally no, but I have had to do it on occasions
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i just want to know what versions to be testing with
<stub> I'll freeze it now
<stub> sabdfl: so - I thought your branch you are landing now had the Gina fixes. I think your changes and Steve's are the only ones that have been made, and I don't know if your branch includes SteveA's.
<sabdfl> stub: no. kiko was going to make the gina fixes
<stub> ok.
<matsubara> good morning!
<ajmitch> morning
<stub> sabdfl: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileV27R74.html
<sabdfl> ah. the gina error in my tests was the absence of dpkg-source on the test machine :-)
<sabdfl> (not the db gina error, the weird gina test failure)
<sabdfl> stub: gracias, will test against that
<sabdfl> stub: can i add this to 25-41-0.sql?
<sabdfl> -- rid ourselves of unused views
<sabdfl> DROP VIEW vsourcepackageindistro ;
<sabdfl> DROP VIEW vsourcepackagereleasepublishing ;
<sabdfl> i'm just running tests now
<sabdfl> want to get rid of that old cruft. Kinnison will be happy.
<stub> sabdfl: Sure
<sabdfl> thanks
<stub> Dinner time.
<mpt> Goooooood morning
<sivang> hey mpt  :)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<sabdfl> stub: looking good here, tests all passing with the extra views removed
<sabdfl> vsourcepackagereleasepublishgin and sourcepackageindistro are *toast*
<sabdfl> lifeless, ddaa: question. if I'm at --patch-20 and swtich to --patch-22 why does it not show modified files?
<sabdfl> talks about patch logs etc, but not modified files
<sabdfl> baz status then shows the correct patch level
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production-1.37 freeze (patch-121: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<kiko> morning vietnam
<sabdfl> it may be napalm city today, indeed
<sabdfl> kiko: did gina get that dup-entry-fixin' love?
<sabdfl> we've nuked the production run results in order to run it again with the fix
<kiko> let me see
<kiko> nope, not that I'm aware of
<kiko> the last commit that touched it was stub's 
<sabdfl> gina?
<sabdfl> kiko: ok, you said that was a faily straightforward fix, will you do it? i thought that's what we planned
<kiko> yes, that touched gina
<kiko> verifying that the binarypackagerelease had already been built and early-returning, right?
<kiko> what's kind of bad is that I don't have any test rig for gina set up
<kiko> cprov, do you have one?
<kiko> sabdfl, do you have a test rig set up?
<kiko> I can try mailing you a patch instead of you like
<cprov> kiko: no 
<SteveA> re
<kiko> suck
<sabdfl> kiko: no, i don't have one handy
<kiko> sabdfl, I need a full archive and a katie dump, right? I wonder if it's easy to run it on staging
<kiko> cprov, Kinnison: is it?
<cprov> kiko: at least one full component, katie isn't mandatory anylonger
* cprov tries to remember debonzi's last changes 
<SteveA> sabdfl: nice post to the faq about __getitem__ style.  i'll correct the bug in the sample code.  i agree with it.  one thing i want to avoid though is having 'heavy' or ambiguous __getitem__ methods.
<SteveA> that is, they should give access to just one or at most two types of things.
<cprov> kiko: try to run on gwyddion or use my external HD in your lappy
<SteveA> otherwise foo[bar]  is hard to understand
<kiko> cprov, the issue is that I don't think you can reproduce the error with a single run with no katie dump
<uws> Hmmm. Is the oops-i'm-suffering-from-brain-damage-so-please-mail-me-my-password functionality broken or what?
<kiko> is it broken?
<cprov> kiko: I see, you're right, anyway we have complete warty/hoary here if you think it'd be udeful for you.
<uws> kiko: I don't get any mail from it, it seems
<uws> kiko: Are you a project admin?
<uws> kiko: if so, you can grep logs for   "uws+launchpad@xs4all.nl"
<ddaa> sabdfl: probably because there were no modified files, I guess
<uws> kiko: nevermind, it was just terribly slow :P
<SteveA> kiko: hi!
<kiko> how are you SteveA 
<SteveA> i'm good.  how are you in brazil?  still hot like the she-devil?
<kiko> yeah, pretty hot.
<SteveA> so, i've fixed a bunch of the "top error" bugs
<SteveA> on my tree
<SteveA> i've got a few more to do
<kiko> cool
<SteveA> going to try to get it into the rollout that is happening over tonight --> tomorrow, along with mark's soyuz stuff
<SteveA> has anyone talked with you about organising QA work tonight?
<kiko> not yet
<SteveA> okay
<kiko> I'm at the moment concerned with fixing gina
<SteveA> so, stub checked, and there isn't much added to HEAD other than what would need to be cherrypicked anyway
<SteveA> so, we're going to do a full rollout
<kiko> cool
<SteveA> can you organise a few people in brazil to do QA on staging later today?
<kiko> land your top-fixes
<kiko> sure, what time do we roll out?
<SteveA> basically, to make a list of typical pages, and go through them
<SteveA> trying stuff out
<kiko> or are we blocked on me fixing gina? :-)
<SteveA> we need to clear out the old gina data, and then to do a gina run with a fixedup gina
<elmo> dapper is blocked on gina
<SteveA> and that's a precondition for getting Kinnison
<SteveA>  's latest stuff
<SteveA> which is needed, as elmo says, for opening dapper
<kiko> okay
<kiko> well
<SteveA> how's the gina looking?
<kiko> tbh I can can try fixing gina but it will be a blind-fix unless I set up a local run
<SteveA> we can do runs on staging
<SteveA> stu will be back from lunch soon
<kiko> SteveA, lunch?
<SteveA> lunch
<kiko> wtf
<kiko> anyway
<SteveA> or dinner
<Lathiat> its 9-11pm in australia :)
<SteveA> what does 'dinner' mean anyway
<SteveA> stub is in thailand
<SteveA> <stub> Dinner time.
<SteveA> that's what he said
<kiko> SteveA, can we do runs on staging?!
<Lathiat> dinner is ambiguous
<SteveA> when i debugged some gina stuff last week
<Lathiat> some people say it means lunch, some say it means tea time (night meal)
<SteveA> it was on staging
<SteveA> staging can't take a complete gina run
<SteveA> but we can do main, for example
<SteveA> we can do various sections
<SteveA> hmm... are my gina changes in RF?
* SteveA looks
<Nafallo> dinner doesn't mean "put foodish stuff into <body>"?
<SteveA> kiko: apparently not
<SteveA> kiko: i'll mail you a patch
<kiko> SteveA, thanks 
<SteveA> this gets gina running to completion in production / staging
<SteveA> there was one issue with gina not handling unsigned .dsc files
<SteveA> and another issue about a simple bug in some SQL
<SteveA> there's also a bit of extra debugging output
<kiko> why can't we do a complete gina run on staging?
<SteveA> disk space
<kiko> is there a way of triggering the gina error quickly?
<SteveA> what error?
<SteveA> with that patch, gina runs to completion on main, security, for breezy, hoary and warty, on staging
<kiko> it raises errors though
<SteveA> the remaining issue is what mark was talking about friday night
<SteveA> what kind of errors?
<SteveA> with the patch i sent you, it raises no errors
<kiko> psycopg.IntegrityError: ERROR:  duplicate key violates unique constraint
<kiko> +"binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key"
<kiko> what is the remaining issue then?
<SteveA> yes.  i fixed it
<SteveA> with Kinnison's help
<SteveA> on friday
<SteveA> and ran it on staging
<SteveA> to check
<kiko> and?
<SteveA> the remaining issue is that gina is putting duplicate data into the database
<kiko> oh
<kiko> into what table?
<SteveA> see the launchpad list
<SteveA> "Gina run in production on tuesday, staging with mark's patch monday"
<SteveA> i sent it
<SteveA> with a transcript from this channel
<SteveA> you were there
<SteveA> you're in the goddamn transcript ;-)
<kiko> I believe I actually said something
<Kinnison> sorry guys, I was at lunch
<SteveA> <sabdfl> kiko: i don't know how gina collects info before it decides to
<SteveA> put it in the db
<SteveA> <sabdfl> but i'm guessing..
<SteveA> <sabdfl> it finds all the bin packages for the arch, from the source package
<SteveA> <sabdfl> then creates a build for those
<Kinnison> anything needing my input?
<SteveA> <sabdfl> it should first look to see if the bin package is there already
<SteveA> <sabdfl> if it finds one, it should find them all
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes
<SteveA> please read the above
<SteveA> and think about it
<SteveA> and talk with kiko about it
<Kinnison> how much of "the above" ?
<kiko> yeah yeah
<SteveA> the <sabdfl> part
<Kinnison> Right, okay
<Kinnison> so I know what sabdfl's on about
<Kinnison> kiko: what do you want to know?
<kiko> let me clean out my tree, 1m
<kiko> SteveA, sabdfl: what area of launchpad should we emphasize the test on?
<SteveA> souyz pages primarily
<SteveA> but make sure that the rest still works
<SteveA> we really don't want a failure in shipit
<SteveA> so that should be tested to make an order or two
<SteveA> and to sign up
<SteveA> with a new account
<kiko> sure
<SteveA> is salgado going to be around today?
<kiko> yes, he has a class on monday morning or something, that's all
<SteveA> bug 2714 probably needs some love
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #2714: sort doesn't sort entire data set Fix req. for: shipit (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: Accepted http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2714
<kiko> SteveA, salgado has some poll fixes that I would rather we did first -- shipit is coming along acceptably for now
<kiko> the sorting is nice-to-have but not critical IMO
<SteveA> k
<SteveA> i'm going to get on with fixing the remaining top bugs.  we'll sort out the staging situation when stub returns.
<kiko> Kinnison, my tree is clean, let me start looking at the code
<SteveA> did you get that patch i mailed?
<SteveA> jordi: is your mail sorted out yet?
<kiko> SteveA, yes, I did
<SteveA> cool
* jordi just got back from the hospital
<jordi> SteveA: let me check
<kiko> jordi, hospital?
<jordi> kiko: I had my back checked after 6 months
<jbailey> LP seems to not want me to log in.
<jordi> 6 months ago I had big pain
<jordi> jbailey!
<jbailey> Is it known to be broken, or is it somehow just me?
<SteveA> jbailey: could be the 'lack of Vary' header problem
<jbailey> jordi!
<SteveA> jbailey: if you're going via an aggressive proxy
<SteveA> it's high on my list of things to fix, after the top 10 not working pages
<jbailey> SteveA: I have no idea what my ISP has.
<SteveA> let me try logging out and then in...
<jbailey> Is there a suggested workaround?  And/or does just replying to bug mail get it into malone? =)
<SteveA> jbailey: try going to https://launchpad.net/+login
<SteveA> try shift+reload of the page you want to see
<SteveA> hi stub 
<SteveA> so, kiko will need to try new-gina out on staging
<mdke> jordi, got some more fixed po files for you if you are up for it
<SteveA> can we get staging ready, with gina data nuked ?
<SteveA> and maybe the librarian GC-ed ?
<elmo> umm
<elmo> staging doesn't have enough data to test the bug that needs fixed
<BjornT> jbailey: replying to bug mail works as well
<kiko> that was my concern
<kiko> elmo, what do you suggest?
<SteveA> elmo: don't we have main from both breezy and hoary on there?
<jbailey> SteveA: Lovely.  Logging in on that other page and then shift-reload worked.
<elmo> oh, err, don't mind me - I seem to have gotten confused
<jbailey> Shift-reload hadn't worked before that.
<jbailey> BjornT: Nice, thanks. =)
<elmo> asuka apparently has a full mirror archive.u.c mirror
<stub> SteveA: Librarian garbage collected means deleting all the files btw ;)
<Kinnison> SteveA: Most python equiv of "touch $foo" => open(foo,"w").close() yes?
<SteveA> jbailey: okay.  i wonder... can you try logging out, and seeing if you can reproduce the issue?
<SteveA> stub: is the LGC running in production?
<jordi> SteveA: fixed, thanks
<stub> SteveA: LibrarianGarbageCollection is still a work in progress (nearly ready to land the first half IIRC)
<SteveA> Kinnison: perhaps... maybe open it append.
<Kinnison> SteveA: is that w+ ?
<SteveA> stub: i'm concerned we'll need it run in production before a gina run in production.
<SteveA> elmo: what's the current free space on the librarian please?
<elmo> /dev/sda3             537G  361G  149G  71% /
<SteveA> Kinnison: os.utime
<SteveA> Kinnison: do we have enough space in the librarian to do a full gina run
<jbailey> SteveA: Sure, gimme a sec.
<Kinnison> SteveA: that doesn't work if the path doesn't exist
<Kinnison> SteveA: What I'm actually trying to do is; "test -e $foo || touch $foo"
<jbailey> SteveA: No, I cannot reproduce it right now.
<elmo> SteveA: FWIW, archive.u.c all 6 arches is 99Gb
<SteveA> jbailey: thanks.  please let me know if it happens again.
<elmo> I don't know how that translates in gina tho - hopefully it shouldn't grow any
<jbailey> SteveA: Will do!
<SteveA> hey brad
<kiko> ahoy bradb 
<bradb> hey dudes
<kiko> duderino
<SteveA> Kinnison:  you know os.path.exists ?
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes, currently I have:
<Kinnison>                     if not os.path.exists(comp_path):
<Kinnison>                         # When I think about you, I touch myself...
<Kinnison>                         open(comp_path, "w").close()
<SteveA> looks good to me
<kiko> in the future grep -v "\s+#\s$" please
<kiko> +$ even
<Kinnison> kiko: Pardon?
* Lathiat smirks
<mpt> sivang: Tell me about the "sivang" person in Launchpad
<kiko> @#@!*!9881@&(!
<kiko> deleted my old inbox
<kiko> that's a sad way of clearing out email :-(
<sivang> mpt: what do you mean? :)
<mpt> sivang: We're getting many errors from URLs like https://launchpad.net/people/sivang
<SteveA> that's interesting
<sivang> mpt: errors?
<SteveA> when i go there now
<SteveA> i get an error
<Lathiat> i get a page not found
<mpt> sivang: Is that your account?
<mpt> Is that an account you merged into another one?
<sivang> I didn't merge it :)
<sivang> Just changed it
<sivang> to https://launchpad.net/people/sivan
<kiko> bradb, are you going to fix 933 or can I give it to matsubara?
<mdke> mine is giving an error too
<sivang> I figured is nicer to have my first name registered, that way have the same for the u.c email alias
<mdke> people/mdke
<mpt> sivang: Had you posted the old URL anywhere else?
<mdke> oops, it is there now
<mpt> Like a mailing list?
<mpt> or a wiki page?
<SteveA> hmm... something interesting is happening when traversing 'people'
<SteveA> looks like it somehow returns 'None'
<bradb> kiko: You could give it to matsubara if you want. That would *rock* *rock* *rock* to have that fixed.
<sivang> mpt: not that I know of, that's quite interesting, I must say
<mpt> kiko, can you get the Referer headers included in those logs? SteveA was asking for those last week too, iirc
* sivang checks on the wiki
<SteveA> mpt: i think i need to hack stuff to get referer headers easily
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, I was amused by your comments about asking me to add referrer information -- there is none :)
<SteveA> mpt: but i can get them with a bit of research, matching up error logs with traffic logs
<SteveA> kiko: you can match up the two logs
<sivang> mpt: no, I didn't mention those anyware. But I saw google has already cached almost all of my page's properties.
<sivang> (When I look for myself on google, that is)
<mpt> Yes, perhaps it's googlebot
<mpt> http://www.google.co.nz/search?hl=en&lr=&q=link:ifqC7ngMP6UJ:https://launchpad.net/people/sivang
<kiko> SteveA, that's a bit of work and I'm loathe to do it unless, well, you say it's not includable in the regular log
<mpt> so we need the User-Agent header as well :-)
<SteveA> mpt: okay, i'll look these up later
<SteveA> i need to fix some bugs and get a branch landed now
<SteveA> mpt: how's the menus work coming on?
<stub> So kiko - you got a branch for me?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Bits and bobs on distro{arch,}release. r=stevea (patch-2664: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<SteveA> mpt: maybe we should spec out leaving a 'redirect' record when a name is changed in launchpad
<SteveA> so that, until another name occupies it, the page can say 'you're probably looking for this'
<kiko> stub, no, I don't
<stub> kiko: ok. Bath time then.
<kiko> at the moment I don't even know how to run a test for the fix I have
<SteveA> stub: 
<bradb> kiko: Do you have a few minutes to wrap up this sort order patch?
<SteveA> if you make staging ready for testing gina on
<SteveA> i can log in and do the stuff
<stub> ok
<mpt> SteveA: Like I said, I want to land the design fascism branch first so that I'm not redoing work -- I thought I'd get to land that last week, but the capitalization blocked it
<mpt> so I need to put up the branch for sabdfl to look at
<SteveA> mpt: okay.  how much left on that?
<mpt> and then it should be landable
<kiko>     "low": SourcePackageUrgency.LOW,
<kiko>     "medium": SourcePackageUrgency.LOW,
<kiko>     "high": SourcePackageUrgency.LOW,
<kiko>     "emergency": SourcePackageUrgency.LOW,
<kiko> Kinnison, why is everything ow?
<kiko> low?
<SteveA> we're do damn mellow...
<SteveA> this is medeterranean urgency levels
<SteveA> kiko: how long until you want to try a gina run?
<sabdfl> urgency? "maybe"
<Keybuk> SteveA: would a patch that changes just two import lines be considered [trivial]  ?
<Keybuk> (it also deletes about 15,000 lines
<SteveA> Keybuk: perhaps... you can always paste the change into https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/, with a summary of the deletion to get an instant review from any reviewer listening.
<mattl_> hi, i've been looking at launchpad over the last few days.. it's based on Plone, right? is the source code to Launchpad available anywhere yet?
<kiko> based on Plone. hmmm.
<kiko> I don't know how to answer that :)
<SteveA> mattl_: we use parts of the plone style sheet.
<Kinnison> kiko: urgh, what file?
<kiko> there's this plone.css file I want to to delete though :)
<mpt> I've already deleted it
<mattl_> okay, does it run on Zope?
<SteveA> mattl_: but it isn't based on plone at all.  the source code isn't available right now.
<kiko> Kinnison, handlers.py, right before fuck in ear
<SteveA> mattl_: it uses Zope 3, sqlobject, twisted and a bunch of other stuff.
<kiko> Kinnison, and /don't/ touch that file, just send me diffs if you like
<kiko> SteveA, not to mention string and wire
<mattl_> SteveA: okay, thanks. is there any plan for making it available at some point?
<SteveA> kiko: i wasn't going to mention the string and wire.
<mattl_> what colour is the string?
<sabdfl> chewing gum & duct tape
<Keybuk> SteveA: meh, that involves "baz diff" taking less than a metric week
<Kinnison> kiko: urgh that's so totally shit
<Kinnison> kiko: yeah, just fix them to be LOW/MEDIUM/HIGH/EMERGENCY
<kiko> Kinnison, you should focus more on code and less on cursing PEP-8 perhaps?
<SteveA> mattl_: management have said that it will be made open eventually.  but there is no definite plan.  we're making some parts of it open as we go.
<kiko> sure
* sabdfl waits for mpt to ask what flavour the chewing gum is
<SteveA> Keybuk: don't see why.  paste the two changed lines into the paste thing, along with a paragraph about the deletions.
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm certain I wouldn't have done that
<kiko> sabdfl, it's vegemite flavor 
<Kinnison> kiko: but if I did then yeah, perhaps I should
<kiko> :)
<mattl_> SteveA: Thanks.
<SteveA> there will come a time when waiting for bzr for launchpad will be quicker than waiting for baz diff.
* Kinnison vomits at the mere thought of vegemite
* SteveA hands Kinnison a man frmo brussels
<Kinnison> mmmm mussels
* mpt is glad he doesn't use chewing gum
<mpt> though, mussel-flavored gum would be interesting
<bradb> kiko: do you have a moment to wrap up this sortorder patch?
<SteveA> kiko: so... when shall i plan to do some gina wrangling on staging with you?
<kiko> bradb, sure
<kiko> SteveA, in about 30 minutes
<SteveA> stub: can you let me know when staging will be ready?
<bradb> kiko: so, from reading your email...
<kiko> hey Kinnison 
<SteveA> kiko: fine.  just enough time for me to fix another bug or two.
<bradb> kiko: to be sure, what do you mean exactly by wanting the backend "unified"? there's exactly one function you call to get the sort params.
<Keybuk> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filea6ekEM.html
<kiko> bradb, you said "old-style" versus "new-style" sorting initially, and I wanted there to be only one backend, not two. is that fixed? I can look at the code anyway though.
<bradb> kiko: Should I just resend the latest version of the patch? I guess it's more or less different enough to have another look, if you're interested. Maybe that'll clear things up.
<SteveA> Keybuk: is this just a straight relocation to put sourcerer at the top level?
<kiko> bradb, yeah
<kiko> Kinnison:    "source": PackagePublishingPriority.EXTRA #Some binarypackages ended up
<kiko>                                               #with priority source.
<Keybuk> SteveA: Sourcerer's been in both places for the most part of the last year
<bradb> kiko: ok, bazzing my way there now
<kiko> any clue why they ended up with priority source?
<Keybuk> the lib/canonical/sourcerer one is when lifeless randomly checked an ancient copy in
<Keybuk> despite there being lib/sourcerer pulled in by the config
<elmo> kiko: it's a dak thing
<Kinnison> kiko: bug in dak
<Keybuk> the change kills the ancient one, and just adjusts the code to use the new Version parser (which has bug fixes too)
<SteveA> Keybuk: i see.  the 'canonical.sourcerer' makes it clearer that it is canonical code.  but anyway...  so the code was actually using both versions, as is apparent from the imports you changed.
<Keybuk> SteveA: yup, it was confused code
<stub> Bah. fti.py is starting to take silly amounts of time to run.
<SteveA> Keybuk: okay, r=me
<Keybuk> if we like canonical.sourcerer -- we should make a change to the sourcerer branch in rocketfuel and stuff
* stub adds optimizing fti.py to his todo
<SteveA> Keybuk: i think we have better things to do that relocate sourcerer right now.
<Keybuk> indeed
<sabdfl> mpt: spiv made a good review comment
<sabdfl> in all the listings i tend to use a smaller font for the summary-below-the-main-bit
<sabdfl> can we have a class "lesser"?
<sabdfl> also, i often have indents
<sabdfl> style="font-size: 80%; margin-left: 30px;" is common in these
<sabdfl> class="lesser indented" would be nicer, or something similar
<sabdfl> thoughts?
<ddaa> 30px?
<ddaa> 3em, good, 30px bad
* ddaa like to view his web pages with ridiculously large fonts sometimes
<mpt> sabdfl: class="lesser" already exists and already does what you want :-)
<Keybuk> yes, sabdfl: don't ever use "px" in stylesheets, m'kay
<sabdfl> mpt: ok. and the indent?
<Keybuk> use "em" or "%" so those of us which bad eye sight can scale the pages up
<ddaa> keybuk: border-width=1px is fine, because explorer has stupid values for logical line widths.
<mpt> sabdfl: Wanting an indent is a side-effect of not using the listing tables consistently with the rest of LP
<Keybuk> yeah, that kind of thing, and for absolute graphics alignment and stuff
<mpt> sabdfl: which I'll show you once I've got this branch landed
<sabdfl> ok. i'm sceptical of the tables based approach though
* ddaa boggles
<ddaa> call the doctors, Keybuk and I agree on something!
<stub> SteveA: staging is awaiting your pleasure
<SteveA> thanks stub.  i've still got that US$50...
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<bradb> kiko: Got distracted in #canonical there for a second, but I just sent the current version of the patch your way.
<kiko> ok
<SteveA> kiko: it's 30 mins... how's gina looking?
<kiko> SteveA, I'm still following the code. Kinnison, sabdfl, elmo: can you tell me which table we're duplicating data in? build or binarypackagerelease?
<sabdfl> kiko: could be both
<kiko> sabdfl, "could"? I need to know
<sabdfl> sorry, i had an imported database with examples on my laptop, but i dumped it to do normal testing
<sabdfl> does Kinnison's dogfood have the results of a gina run?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: ping
<stub> IIRC it was build
<kiko> okay
<kiko> sabdfl, could it be a matter of altering handlers.py:*._getBinary() to stop checking for the distrorelease?
<stub> BinaryPackageRelease was the insert that was failing due to violated constraints
<kiko> that's fixed
<sabdfl> kiko: i dont know gina at all
<kiko> ok
<sabdfl> that ho never felt my lovin touch
<stub> Night ppls
<Kinnison> sabdfl: yes?
<stub> SteveA will be taking Gina for a spin
<kiko> Kinnison, gimme a hand
<Kinnison> hmm?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: kiko needs your help to debug gina
<sabdfl> specifically, kniwing whats being duplicated
<sabdfl> night stub
<bradb> kiko: How does the patch look?
<bradb> kiko: re: the priority icon, note: 1. it was mpt's idea, 2. whether it's a good thing or a bad thing, I don't know. Personally, I hate icons, unless they're extremely obvious and standard (like pencil == edit, red X == delete, etc.), but I did add title attribs to them in this patch, and also linkified them, which makes them slightly more usable.
<kiko> bradb, you need to wait for gina, but I'll give you a hint: get_sortorder_from_request() needs to loose all reference to "new-style" and "old-style" -- IOW, you should share the form variables in the request.
<kiko> +    if request.get("orderby"):
<kiko> +        # The old-style sorting, which is based on clickable column headers.
<kiko> +        return request.get("orderby").split(",")
<kiko> +    elif request.get("sort") and request.get("sortorder"):
<kiko> +        # The new-style sorting, with a list format and dropdown sorting
<kiko> +        # widget.
<kiko> +        return request.get("sortorder").split(",")
<kiko> just call everything orderby or sortorder
<kiko> it doesn't need to be special-cased to new versus old
<bradb> kiko: ok, question for you (i don't know the "right" answer):
<bradb> let's say you've got the search form and you type in the search "crashes"
<bradb> you see a header "1 -> 15 of 15 results"
<bradb> underneath that, the sort widget
<bradb> you change the sort order, to be ordered by priority (let's say that wasn't the default) and click "Sort Again"
<bradb> rerenders
<bradb> then you change it *again*, but don't click "Sort Again"
<kiko> ok
<bradb> then you do a search
<bradb> do you expect the current sort order to persist, or the new one that you chose but, for whatever reason, didn't submit?
<kiko> the new one
<kiko> what sort of question is that?
<SteveA> bradb, kiko: we need to focus on gina
<kiko> why is there a separate "sort again" button?
<bradb> kiko: what sort of question is that?
<SteveA> i have 1.5 hours or so to go until i'll very much want to go home for the day
<bradb> kiko: what did you have in mind? evil jumping screen js submits? :P
<kiko> bradb, can you put it up for me to look at in like 1h?
<bradb> ok
<kiko> SteveA, I'm already going over it with Kinnison, ok?
<SteveA> okay, great
<SteveA> jamesh: are you available for a quick review?
<SteveA> Kinnison: do you have stuff for me to review?
<Kinnison> SteveA: not yet, will have in about 20 minutes
<SteveA> okay cool
<SteveA> i just finished my bugfixing work
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm just doing some work tidying my security.cfg
<Kinnison> IIRC someone made it possible to alter what db user was used for a doctest
<Kinnison> what does one have to do to do that?
<SteveA> see poimport.txt
<SteveA> see also launchpad/ftests/test_system_documentation.py
<Kinnison> ta
<SteveA> in fact
<SteveA> the latter is better
<SteveA> the former looks wrong
<Kinnison> Erm, so that has poExportSetUp
<Kinnison> but what do I do?
<SteveA> copy what it does
<SteveA> but for what you need
<Kinnison> right, so I just create uploaderSetUp and uploaderTearDown ?
<SteveA> so, add a set up and tear down function 
<SteveA> yes
<Kinnison> okies
<SteveA> and register it in special = {...}
<kiko> Keybuk?
<Keybuk> kiko: ?
<kiko> U-TURNin?
<Keybuk> #canonical
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.
<SteveA> jamesh: actually, i reviewed the diff, and decided it was [trivial] .  but there is one part i'd like you to review even so
<SteveA> that is a change to the query timeout stuff
<jamesh> okay
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileaFiLk0.html
<SteveA> it concerns me because it is fragile to changes in the db connection code / database stuff
<SteveA> i was thinking of lower()ing and normalizing whitespace before comparing the string, to make it more robust.
<SteveA> maybe you can think of how to write a test for it?  maybe making a direct DB connection, using the adapter, and issuing a query that makes that ProgrammingError occur, and then issuing another bogus query to check that only that error is handled with a RequestQueryTimedOut exception.
<jamesh> SteveA: I had some ideas about how to test for it
<jamesh> SteveA: we already load some custom Python functions into postgres via plpython
<SteveA> jamesh: okay, well this code is on its way to pqm.  but i'd appreciate if you can write a decent test for it :-)
<SteveA> i'm afraid i need to go test gina with kiko shortly
<jamesh> SteveA: so I wonder if we could add a custom function that just does a time.sleep() of a given length
<SteveA> i see
<SteveA> also, i guess my error class should be RequestStatementTimedOut...
<SteveA> yes, i think that may be the only way to make it deterministic
<SteveA> i think a good test is a much better idea than trying to make the string-matching robust
<SteveA> tthe consequences of not matching properly aren't too bad though -- just a SystemError rather than a nice "request timeout" error
<kiko> SteveA, sabdfl: ping
<SteveA> yep
<sabdfl> kiko: pong
<kiko> so the issue seems to be that we are looking for binarypackagereleases that were built in the current distribution release
<sabdfl> SteveA: ok, mirrored, so mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0--patch-36 passes all tests with the rest of what's in the production branches, should merge cleanly, and has all reviewer feedback
<sabdfl> kiko: don't do that
<carlos> SteveA, pong
<kiko> I've fixed this by changing the query to look for releases with that version and architecture in the current /distribution/
<SteveA> hi carlos.  i had a question about some potemplate stuff, but then found out what i needed for now.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA, feel free to ask anything you need
<kiko> sabdfl, that would avoid creating the release and the build for every distribution release after the one its source was uploaded to
<kiko> sabdfl, don't do.. what?
<kiko> bradb, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3280
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3280: bug listing uses images to show priority, they lack titles Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3280
<bradb> oh, cool, thanks
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'll try merging mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0--patch-36 into staging
<kiko> SteveA, sabdfl doesn't want to talk to me 
<SteveA> sabdfl: are there any important database changes in there (other than removing some unused tables) ?
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'm not sure how to apply such changes to staging
<elmo> he's on the phone
<SteveA> elmo: what's the best way to get baz to get archives from chinstrap to asuka?
<SteveA> use sftp as my user and use my password?
<elmo> SteveA: in the short term, I guess yes
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> SteveA, I believe I have a patch for you
<SteveA> kiko: cool.  but we still don't know what mark's objection was
<kiko> SteveA, note that he didn't even hear my solution before saying it
<kiko> elmo, if he ever gets off the phone, we're waiting
<salgado> SteveA, do you have anything against the fix stub suggested in https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/1612? (if not I'm going to merge it)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #1612: Logging in from front page doesn't return to front page Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1612
<kiko> SPEAK NOW OR SILENT FOREVER
<SteveA> okay... on staging i merged into rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2664 the branch mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0--patch-36 by star-merge
<SteveA> there were eight conflicts
<SteveA> C   lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/build.py
<SteveA> C   lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/distrorelease.py
<SteveA> C   lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/sourcepackage.py
<SteveA> C   lib/canonical/launchpad/database/distrorelease.py
<SteveA> C   lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/sourcepackagerelease.py
<SteveA> C   lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/configure.zcml
<SteveA> CA  lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/.arch-ids/binarypackagepublishing.zcml.id
<SteveA> CA  lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/binarypackagepublishing.zcml
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> salgado: i think this should wait until the 'vary' header fix
<kiko> pain
<SteveA> so, jbailey reported a problem logging in today
<salgado> SteveA, what's the 'vary' header fix?
<SteveA> and going to that page was a part of the workaround
<SteveA> if you're connecting to launchpad via a cache, or have your browser set up in a particular way, then logging in can appear not to work
<SteveA> because the cache doesn't know that the page you were on has now changed
<SteveA> the solution involves setting the Vary header to say about cookies, and making the cookie vary under certain circumstances
<SteveA> kiko: i'm confused by these conflicts
<SteveA> i thought mark said he'd synced up with RF
<SteveA> ah... maybe just with production.
<Kinnison> is PQM stuck?
<SteveA> Kinnison: possibly.  celso's job has been there for a while
<salgado> Kinnison, I don't think so
<SteveA> nope... things are happening
<Kinnison> naah, looks like chinstrap is busy
<Kinnison> that's all
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  landing Slave Manual Mode flag, it allows us to observe/select build job for a suspicious slave w/o stressing the whole environment. (patch-2665: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<kiko> lol
<SteveA> kiko: i'm undoing the merge on staging
<SteveA> where's this patch i can look at?
<kiko> SteveA, I can commit it or I can send it to you, what's preferred?
<kiko> it contains some changes I wouldn't call conservative
<SteveA> can i take a look at it in Kinnison's pastebin?
<kiko> no
<kiko> I can send you a full diff though
<kiko> I can also isolate parts of it for you
<SteveA> sure
<kiko> let me baz diffify and commit then
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> I suggest, SteveA, using baz replay
<sabdfl> hi guys
<kiko> it's the sab!
<kiko> man am I hungry
<SteveA> sabdfl: rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2664 is what i have on staging
<kiko> DST makes me hungry
<SteveA> and i get 8 conflicts merging your branch into that
<sabdfl> kiko: that will work for now. but make sure you are using real files, not names + versions (because the ubuntu one and the debian one will be different, and gina will in due course be importing both).
<sabdfl> SteveA: python ./upgrade.py -d datebasename i think
<kiko> Kinnison, do you grasp what sabdfl is telling you?
<kiko> or rather, telling me? :)
<sabdfl> SteveA: hmm... why don't you have --production-1.37 on staging?
<SteveA> sabdfl: i guess stu put rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2664 on there because we're going to be rolling out HEAD
<sabdfl> we are? shit
<Kinnison> kiko: he's being confused because he doesn't realise you're restricting name+version to "within this distro"
<SteveA> we discussed that this morning
<sabdfl> Kinnison: nonetheless, gina should be using bit-for-bit comparisons, via the librarian, not relying on name guessing magic
<sabdfl> you have no idea how broken most of soyuz was until this weekend
<sabdfl> its still borken, i'm sure, but in new and exciting ways
<Keybuk> random question ... is pqm ok?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: if name+version+within-distro isn't enough then we have larger and more scary problems
<Keybuk> it looks stuck
<Kinnison> Keybuk: yeah, chinstrap was busy busy busy
<sabdfl> most of the old brokenness was because the people who wrote it, and they are the same people behind gina, don't have a deep understanding of the data model and archive structures
<sabdfl> here's what gina needs to be doing
<Kinnison> sabdfl: the archive mandates that name+version+distro is unique
<Kinnison> sabdfl: full stop
<sabdfl> Kinnison: yes
<sabdfl> but
<sabdfl> debian + foo + 2.1-1 
<sabdfl> ubuntu + foo + 2.1-1
<sabdfl> could be EXACTLY THE SAME SOURCEPACKAGE RELEASE
<sabdfl> and gina will import it as two entries if it makes that kind of assumption
<Keybuk> not just that
<sabdfl> that's exactly the kind of assumptin that created this problem in the first place
<Keybuk> ubuntu warty, hoary and breezy foo 2.1-1 are the same
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Oh Christ
<Keybuk> and only appear once in the pool
<Kinnison> Keybuk: yes, don't confuse the issue please
<Keybuk> but gina tries to import it treetimes
<Kinnison> Keybuk: We're already on that, please don't confuse the issue now
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I thought we were simply trying to get *Ubuntu* imported cleanly for now
<Kinnison> sabdfl: If you want gina fixed to work for when we import Debian *too* then we're gonna be here for longer
<sabdfl> Kinnison: if there are fixes to be made, i'm trying to argue for basing the import loging on librarian file based intelligence, not on "hey this is how the thing is supposed to work" handwaving
<sabdfl> now just listen please
<kiko> Keybuk, I've fixed that now.
<kiko> however
<kiko> sabdfl is right
<kiko> I knew this was fragile between distributions
<sabdfl> when importing a source package release, first step is to find out if the librarian knows about that file, and then if there is a SourcePackageRelease for it
<sabdfl> next
<sabdfl> when importing a BinaryPackageRelease, do the same thing
<sabdfl> now
<sabdfl> binaries come in sets
<sabdfl> we call that a Build
<sabdfl> so do an assertion check that the previously-imported-binary came from a Build that also has all the binaries you currently want to import
<sabdfl> if not HOLLER
<sabdfl> i can't think of a way to deal with that, it should never happen, so HOLLER
<sabdfl> moving on
<kiko> sabdfl, that fix is more intrusive than what I have now
<sabdfl> now you know that the binary you are wanting to import is already imported, and the Build for it is good. So use that previously-imported one
<sabdfl> that is all
<sabdfl> in both cases, source and binary, its important to start from the librarian ID, which we KNOW is checked bit for bit
<sabdfl> the extra trick that is required on the binary front is to deal with a case where for some reason something screwed up, and the previous Build was created without all the binaries, and now we are importing and are seeing extra binaries. i don't know how to deal with that case.
<kiko> yeah, that's tricky but reasonable too
<sabdfl> i don't know for example if we ever throw binaries away
<kiko> sabdfl, do you want to review the emergency fix? I'm not suggesting to do it your way today
<kiko> (because, if anything, SteveA needs to go to bed at some point)
<sabdfl> i don't think we should be going live with stuff constructed in an emergency fix
<sabdfl> i thought this was being worked on over the weekend
<sabdfl> so lets delay the rollout a day
<sabdfl> get it done properly
<sabdfl> test it
<sabdfl> and go
<sabdfl> SteveA: do you want me to merge launchpad--0--patch-2664?
<sabdfl> or to land my stuff on HEAD?
<kiko> I am not the best candidate for this fix because my knowledge of the librarian isn't top-notch but I can do it -- sabdfl?
<SteveA> kiko: do it, and give spiv to review
<sabdfl> kiko: hmm... basically, i think there is an api to say to the librarian "here is a file"
<sabdfl> it then gives you a unique pointer to that
<SteveA> sabdfl: HEAD, because we'll be rolling out some other changes that haven't quite landed yet
<sabdfl> you can check to see if there is already a source pacakge release that points at that pointer
<sabdfl> etc
<sabdfl> SteveA: ok
<kiko> yeah, I assume that, but I'll need to cargo-cult
<SteveA> the conflicts seem fairly minor
<SteveA> but i don't feel confident dealing with them
<sabdfl> lord knows what baz will do with this...
<SteveA> Kinnison: got something for me to review?
<sabdfl> SteveA: do you really think its a good idea to roll out HEAD? I thought stub meant that he was updating the target to TODAY's head, not HEAD-at-the-instant-he-does-it
<sabdfl> sorry guys
<sabdfl> another
<sabdfl> call
<Kinnison> SteveA: Just committing now
<kiko> sheesh
<SteveA> the HEAD stub will be rolling out is meant to include some of today's landings.  for example, i have some important bugfixes at #6 in the pqm queue
<SteveA> at #7, we have a trivial from salgado to make voting work properly
<SteveA> these are things that would be cherrypicked
<SteveA> there have been no big landings that aren't bugfixes recently
<SteveA> so, i'm not saying 'keep your branch up to date with HEAD until it is rolled out'
<SteveA> i am saying that the patch level of RF that will be chosen will be now + a few hours still.
<SteveA> right after salgado's voting fixes land is a good bet
<kiko> SteveA, I have some fixes from gneuman for voting too, so..
* Kinnison has a patch which must go in too
<Kinnison> to do with queue stuff
<Kinnison> stub has blessed the db bits
<SteveA> kiko: we need to be a bit careful.  if someone lands a big new feature / refactor, then we probably don't want to roll that out
<kiko> it's not big
<kiko> adds tests and fixes traversals
<SteveA> sure.  i mean, don't let some big thing land between now and your landing that
<SteveA> otherwise, it will have to be a cherrypick later
<kiko> sure thing
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've added a branch to your queue
<Kinnison> SteveA: it's mirroring now
<SteveA> Kinnison: do you happen to have a diff for it to hand?
<Kinnison> SteveA: mirrored
<Kinnison> SteveA: No, but I guess I can make one
<Kinnison> SteveA: but I can't easily filter it
<SteveA> don't worry about that
<SteveA> but a diff would help me a lot
<Kinnison> Can we still not trigger a run of jamesh's scripts?
<SteveA> i don't know how to do so
<SteveA> perhaps only james can
<Kinnison> right
<Kinnison> do we know when they run?
<SteveA> i don't.  looking in jamesh's crontab would probably say...
<Kinnison> elmo: Can you tell us when jamesh's pending-reviews stuff will next update?
<elmo> 42 2,6,10,14,18,22 * * *  $HOME/pending-reviews/update-pending-reviews.sh
<kiko> sabdfl, note that I wasn't suggesting rolling out without testing -- that's what SteveA and I were going to do
<kiko> sabdfl, the difference between my fix and your suggestion is coping with multiple distributions properly, which could be done later because we are only importing a single distro today.
<Kinnison> so 18:42
<SteveA> Kinnison: i need to be getting home soon.  i can, however, do the review from my laptop at home later on, if there's a diff waiting on the pending-reviews page
<Kinnison> SteveA: well, I imagine it'll make a diff later
<Kinnison> SteveA: so go home and look later when you've rested a bit
<Kinnison> SteveA: btw, the waitress who most often gave me coffee at the KK over the past two weeks... was called Aiste
<SteveA> cool.  say "labas vakaras" to her. (if it is the evening)
<Kinnison> well, I'm at home again now *phew*
<Kinnison> two weeks in london was too much
* Kinnison seriously doesn't like london
<elmo> london's a lot more dealable when you're living, and not in a hotel
<Kinnison> aye
<Kinnison> I managed to live there for a year
<bradb_> Does it make sense for zopeless code to have its MAIL FROM be our standard bounce address?
<Kinnison> Dunno, but I'm gonna need to know how to send mail zopeless fairly soon
* niemeyer giggles diffing and reverting launchpad stuff on bzr..
<SteveA> giveittomenow
<bradb> Kinnison: I'll make it be our standard bounce address (I can't see that being any worse than using whatever email is being used in the From header) and if anybody whines, I can change it.
<sabdfl> lifeless_, ddaa: help
<sabdfl> slinky% baz status --conflicted                     ~/projects/ubuntu/launchpad
<sabdfl>  C  database/schema/.arch-ids/patch-25-40-0.sql.id
<sabdfl>  C  database/schema/patch-25-40-0.sql
<sabdfl> i did a --star-merge where i should not have
<kiko> sabdfl, undo is not a possibility?
<sabdfl> kiko: yes
<Kinnison> bradb: okay, can you then mail me with info on how to send mail when zopeless?
<ddaa> undo barfs because of the duplicate ids
<sabdfl> those files have just conflicted with themselves
<kiko> sabdfl, just delete the id files?
<sabdfl> can i just move the .orig's back into position
<kiko> and baz undo
<bradb> Kinnison: I can email you with how I /think/ it's done, if you want. :) I only know that this bit I'm looking at is zopeless-specific, because of the "if isZopeless():" block. :)
<ddaa> do as kiko says, but remove anything that looks vaguely suspect in the database/schema/.arch-ids
<kiko> that's how I do it
<sabdfl> ddaa: here's the thing. there is NO file called database/schema/.arch-ids/patch-25-40-0.sql.id or  database/schema/patch-25-40-0.sql
<sabdfl> each of those just has a .orig and a .rej
<ddaa> funny
<kiko> odd indeed
<kiko> and baz undo still fails, sabdfl?
<ddaa> also "baz resolved --all"
<ddaa> sabdfl: just remove all the weird stuff and "baz resolved --all", then baz undo to get right back you were before.
<ddaa> it's not even funny anymore to see it demonstrated again and a again that conflating metadata and user data is  a bad idea...
<bradb> Emacs++ # multi-line search-and-replace that Just Works
<sabdfl> ddaa: and then retry the merge? not with --star-merge? i'm *afraid* at what might conflict then
<Kinnison> bradb: If you can mail me that then yes, that'll be good
<bradb> Kinnison: sure, I'll do that shortly
<Kinnison> bradb: star
<ddaa> sabdfl: maybe if you have a patch-25-40-0.sql already, rename it before
<ddaa> your problem sounds like a conflicting file addition
<ddaa> but without some lengthy diagnostic, I cannot tell more...
<sabdfl> ah, bugger it, i'll just rebuild the working directory
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm mailing you a diff with what I have right now
<kiko> hoping you understand the caveats
<sabdfl> kiko: i've never looked at gina, not sure i'll understand whatever you send me
<kiko> I suspect you will
<looksaus> I had posted a bounty on the ubuntu wiki a few months ago
<looksaus> I see aigarius has migrated it to Launchpad, which is fine on its own
<looksaus> but it's lacking some info, and formulated somewhat suboptimal...
<looksaus> only I have no rights to edit it
<looksaus> even if my name is mentioned inside
<looksaus> can anyone help?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=salgado Seriously whack the team membership edit view, improving the way validation  is done, preserving form values when submitting, and reducing the wordiness everywhere. De-indent some main page silliness. Simplify the template by using macros. Add a test that checks the form's behaviour (patch-2666: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<looksaus> kiko, that was a fast reply to #3285, thx!
<SteveA> kiko, sabdfl: i'm going out for some food.  i'll be back using the laptop at home a bit later to do Kinnison's code review and any staging work that's needed then.
<SteveA> where "a bit later" is in a few hours.
<sabdfl> oh baz baz baz
<sabdfl> looksaus: hmm... file a bug on the bounty system, assign to me
<sabdfl> there should be a "issuer",  who can be a person, who then gets to edit it
<looksaus> k, will do
<Nafallo> what's decided now? dapper opens ~wednesday? :-)
<sabdfl> Nafallo: looks that way
<Nafallo> I've read through some of the specs yesterday night. looks awesome :-).
<ddaa> SteveA: is there any way to make creating POST pagetests easy?
<sabdfl> ah.
<sabdfl> stub gave out two patch-40's
<ddaa> that's the time where the git fans giggle
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> ddaa, makepagetest.py?
<ddaa> kiko: thanks
<ddaa> in case it's not absolutely clear yet, I'm entirely clueless about launchpad devel practises
<kiko> ddaa, if I can help you in whatever way, please ask
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Create empty override and file lists for apt-ftparchive (patch-2667: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<kiko> ddaa, remember that functional doctests are preferred to pagetests
<ddaa> kiko: you know that learning machine in Matrix... could come in handy
<ddaa> kiko: where can I learn more about what you just said?
<kiko> ddaa, we have doctests and pagetests, right?
<ddaa> Tell me more about doctests.
<kiko> pagetests operate almost exclusively on the http level
<kiko> doctests import modules and try doing things to them
<kiko> take a look at doc/person.txt
<kiko> and pagetests/foaf/40-*.py
<ddaa> you mean, that's the only difference? Just do normal doctests in a patgetest .txt file?
<kiko> yes, that's the only difference
<kiko> (what you described is a pagetest)
<ddaa> I guess it's going to take some practice to know where to draw the line.
<kiko> pagetests test web pages using an http interface
<kiko> they are what tests the templates, for instance
<ddaa> yup, of course
<kiko> nothing else can test templates (beyond trivial syntax verification)
<ddaa> ack that much, that were you test that some specific bit is there. For example that there's a "add branch" link on the product index page.
<ddaa> or that a branch is displaying in the branch listing for a product
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> you could do the latter using a functional doctest normally, though
<ddaa> what's not clear to me is where to draw the line for "I do not want to test this bit of code using a pagetest" when said bit of code is used solely for generating pages
<kiko> because that listing comes from some method in the view or content class, right ddaa?
<kiko> ddaa, maybe we can discuss a concrete situation?
<ddaa> kiko: well, right, but on still needs to test that the template for displaying the listing is correct
<ddaa> Right now I'm reading docs.
<looksaus> where's the right place and time to discuss the bounty system in Launchpad (apart from Montral in the beginning of november :)
<ddaa> I'm thinking about getting rid of the annoying-to-maintain sampledata I introduced and just fill the db from the tests
<looksaus> URL maybe?
<kiko> ddaa, I guess I normally assume that trivial page templates don't need to be tested.
<ddaa> because, asides from being annoying to maintain, it's also annoyingly nonsensical
<kiko> ddaa, but they should be pagetested using xx-notfound-traversals
<kiko> possibly the right thing to do, yes
<kiko> but sampledata helps us web QA people
<ddaa> :) tell me more about web QA
* ddaa cannot helps talking like a Lucasfilm adventure game character
<kiko> we click click click till it hurts
<ddaa> with what?
<kiko> so if there's nothing in the database we need to do extra clicking
<ddaa> good, better test coverage
<kiko> that has short and long-term effects, not all of which are beneficial :)
<ddaa> hu... I guess that was the wrong answer :)
<kiko> there's no such thing as a wrong answer
<kiko> just bad context
<kiko> remember that
<ddaa> I'm thinking, maybe I could use the pagetest to create the sampledata
<ddaa> ...
<ddaa> nah... that's too circular...
<kiko> well
<kiko> you can create sampledata using the web, yes
<kiko> just make newsampledata
<kiko> in database/schema
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> It's just that I need to put my sample data on different product and person than those the pagetests use
<ddaa> Is there some policy about that?
<ddaa> but then, this sampledata will end up bitrotten
<ddaa> this starts to really feel like a no-win situation :(
<kiko> that sounds fine
<kiko> not the rotten bitdata
<kiko> the other part
<uws> Please look at the bottom of https://launchpad.net/people/uws/+karma   Where do these "Translation Suggestion Approved" numbers come from? I've never been involved in translations via launchpad/rosetta
<Nafallo> uws: but your translations have been imported from upstream, right? :-)
<uws> Nafallo: I do translate some GNOME modules, yes. But how does it find out it's me?  email?
<uws> Another question:
<Nafallo> uws: I don't know. I've just seen the same thing happens to Christian Ros ;-)
<uws> if you're looking at a people/teamname page
<uws> there's _no_ way to view which produccts this team manages
<kiko> uws, known bug, filed
<ddaa> kiko: so is there a way to make newsampledata out of a db modified by a pagetest?
<kiko> no
<kiko> that's a caveat
<kiko> well
<kiko> not directly
<ddaa> so, there's a way :)
<kiko> you could grep for the http() calls in the pagetests and issue them directly
<kiko> the test machinery has one important caveat
<kiko> it resets the database after every story or standalone test
<ddaa> right, that's why I asked
<ddaa> a standalone test is one that starts with xx-, right?
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> I guess :)
<bradb> ddaa: pagetests/README.txt should help clarify
<ddaa> kiko: so would it be right to have a doctest that contains the code used to create the sampledata, inactive, and a few functional tests to check the sampledata is indeed there?
<kiko> ddaa, that's unusual -- you'd ned to check with SteveA 
<ddaa> kiko: I have it before my eye, but it does not seem to say anything about standalone tests
<ddaa> and when the db is reset
<kiko> what I said is true though
<ddaa> sure, it's just missing a definition for standalone :)
<ddaa> bah... in the short term I'll just get rid of the sampledata, I'll look for a better solution later
<uws> EHm
<uws> https://launchpad.net/products/bazaar/+series/ng/+edit  I can edit this page
<uws> Even though I'm NOT in any way connect to this project
<kiko> talk to ddaa 
<ddaa> uws: can you actually commit changes?
<ddaa> I cannot test that, since I'm myself part of the owning team :)
<uws> ddaa: I can
<uws> I just changed the . to ...
<ddaa> Arguably, that's bad...
<ddaa> kiko: can you assign one of your minions to look into the issue?
<kiko> ddaa, yes
<ddaa> that should be a private bug, but I sort of gathered that private bugs were problematic now...
<kiko> uws, is it too much to ask you to file a bug?
<uws> ddaa: That's really bad
<kiko> ddaa, problematic?
<uws> Btw, what's the way to add a URL to the tarball of a release?
<uws> editing a release doesn't work :(
<ddaa> kiko: like they were not visible to those who need to see it...
<kiko> ddaa, that was mostly a red herring
* ddaa files a bug
<uws> ddaa: Okay, so you take care of this issue for now?
* Kinnison heads out, back later
<auth> Good evening
<auth> I want to know who I should talk to about deleting an account in launchpad. I managed to create 2 accounts..
<salgado> auth, you don't need to delete one. you can merge them
<auth> ok, that seems nice. Where in the menus should I look for that option?
<salgado> auth, login with the account you want to keep and then go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<sabdfl> evening sports fans
<auth> sabdfl: Thanks!
<kiko> evening sabdfl 
<auth> sorry, salgado: Thanks!
<kiko> is there a way to do slices in TAL?
<sabdfl> auth: i was about to say you're extremely, defiintely, welcome
<sabdfl> kiko: nup
<kiko> snarl snarl
<sabdfl> be nice to do a bit more stuff in tal, like..
<sabdfl> <tal:foo repeat="bar context/bars">
<bradb> kiko: they should work in a python: expression, shouldn't they?
<sabdfl>   <div tal:content="context/xxx.bar">
<sabdfl> or something
<sabdfl> bradb: python: in tal is a bad bad sign
<sabdfl> alarm bells all over the show
<kiko> it depends
<bradb> not always, IMHO. practicality has been known to beat purity in many cases.
* bradb watches his patch snail its way up the pqm queue
<bradb> Who wrote sending-mail.txt?
<bradb> I want to give Kinnison a good example of how to send mail in LP, Zopeless. AIUI, it's identical to Zopeful, but just wanted to be sure.
<sabdfl> (19:35:13) bradb: not always, IMHO. practicality has been known to beat purity in many cases.
<sabdfl> errr.. that's pretty funny, Mr IUpstreamEditableBugTask
<sabdfl> ;-)
<bradb> I knew that was crack when I wrote it. I just couldn't figure out a better way to do it at that point in team and wanted to get something working.
<bradb> s/in team/in time/
<BjornT> bradb: i wrote sending-mail.txt. and yes, sending mail in zopeless is exactly the same as in lp. the only thing is that if you use zopeless in tests, you can't test that the mail has been sent.
<sabdfl> kiko: ok, i'll take a look at that gina patch now
<kiko> thanks
<sabdfl> is there a sane testing strategy now for whatever we come up with?
<bradb> BjornT: presumably that's a bug (that zopeless email sending code can't be tested, if I understand you correctly)?
<kiko> sabdfl, I think there is
<kiko> sabdfl, privmsg?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, you could call it a bug. you can work around it, though. with the latest cronscript i wrote sending mail, i test the mail sending in a normal test environment, then i run the scripts and look for log statements that say that mails have been sent.
<kiko> mpt, bradb already has a fix for that, are you trying to conflict with him?
<bradb> kiko: has a fix for what?
<kiko> bradb, look at your mail
* bradb doesn't see anything yet
<bradb> Kinnison: so there you have it. doc/sending-mail.txt should contain everything you need to know about sending mail Zopeless (which appears to be identical to sending mail Zopefully)
<ddaa> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3292
<Ubugtu> Error: I cannot access this bug
<kiko> ddaa, I can't see it. can you add me and launchpad as a CC:
<ddaa> yeah... that's the problem with private bugs
<kiko> only if you forget to CC: people :)
<ddaa> kiko: try again
<bradb> kiko: BTW, have you had a chance to look at the sortorder patch again? I'm dying to merge this one. ;)
<kiko> bradb, I told you my comments
<kiko> did you address them?
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<SteveA_> kiko: time for some asuka action?
* SteveA_ has Weather Report playing
<SteveA_> yeah
<bradb> kiko: Well, I could address them by simply deleting the code that looks for an "orderby" parameter, because the code that was using that should all be inactive now. That would mean that the table sorting would put the table code out of sync (i.e. break it), but unbreaking would mean actually making it visible again in the UI to begin with, which is a different patch not yet written.
<bradb> "table code", i.e. the bi-directional column-click sorting
<kiko> bradb, why don't you just use the same name instead of two different ones that do the same thing?
<kiko> I am missing some part of the puzzle I am sue
<kiko> sure
<kiko> SteveA_, always!
<bradb> kiko: because of the workflow that i outline in the earlier email. but you appear to say that that workflow sucks. *shrug*.
<kiko> bradb, you said you were going to post a site for me...
<bradb> kiko: sure, i can do that now.
<bradb> that should make it clearer
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> elmo?
<SteveA_> kiko: okay.  i'm reviewing a patch for Kinnison too.  do you have some gina stuff for me to merge into staging?
<kiko> SteveA_, yepperulas
<kiko> christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-215
<kiko> SteveA_, you may replay up to that patch
<kiko> you can start with patch-206
<bradb> kiko: http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/firefox/+bugs
<bradb> Hm, I wonder if Ubugtu just hit me there
<bradb> Either that or kiko's fast on the draw
<SteveA_> kiko: replay up to that patch?
<SteveA_> can't i just merge it in?
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> how do we look?
<sabdfl> is PQM borked?
<kiko> SteveA_, sure you can
<kiko> bradb, I conferred with mpt
<kiko> bradb, we both agree the sort again button should go, and the optionmenu should be offered as an extra option under the search box, above the search button
<kiko> bradb, both simplifying UI and backend code. whee!
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm ready to go, tests are all passing, and I even fixed the most embarrassing almost-bug
<sabdfl> but... there are like NINE items in the pqm queue
<SteveA_> Kinnison: reviewed!
<bradb> kiko: how can it be under the search box while still being above the search button? are you suggesting some kind of three row layout?
<SteveA_> sabdfl: pqm has been really slow today.  i think chinstrap is busy doing other stuff, and this slows pqm down.
<SteveA_> maybe we need our own integration box...
<SteveA_> kiko: okay, i'll try merging that new gina stuff
<SteveA_> sabdfl: are you particularly keen to see your stuff running on staging before gina has run there?
<sabdfl> SteveA_: no, i can't see my new pages without the results of a gina run
<kiko> bradb, three rows, yes
<bradb> ouch
<sabdfl> an integration box would be good. elmo, can we have one please? dedicated box for pqm? little disk, but lots of ram and CPU?
<bradb> kiko: ok, so if i change it to look like that, and change the parameter to be named "orderby", will you pre-approve this/
<kiko> bradb, you'll notice the code gets a lot simpler!
<SteveA_> sabdfl: i'll mail rt with that request
<bradb> kiko: dude, it gets 2 lines of Python code simpler :)
<sabdfl> ok SteveA_
<sabdfl> with bzr, pqm will get much faster
<bradb> kiko: which is more than made up for by the hopefully-works-everywhere .js addition you suggest :)
<sabdfl> i think it spends quite a lot of time doing the build-config, the merge, and then the commit
<SteveA_> yes, it does
<kiko> bradb, there's no JS
<kiko> bradb, I think you are confused
<SteveA_> and running baz-related tests
<sabdfl> with bzr that should be down to a minute or two, total
<bradb> kiko: oh, you don't want js, ok
<sabdfl> and a faster machine will blaze through the tests
<SteveA_> the test suite still takes a while, but it would cut the time to 1/3 what it is, i reckon
<sabdfl> be nice to get the whole cycle below 5 minutes
<kiko> bradb, dead-simple: optionmenu that applies to searches
<bradb> either way, it's exactly 2 lines of Python code simpler, FTR :)
<bradb> (changing it now)
<kiko> minus 4 lines of comments
<kiko> and it may become even simpler
<kiko> I need to look at the code to see
<SteveA_> strange... moz thunderbird doesn't have enigmail included by default in breezy
<fabbione> SteveA: no, enigmail is a plugin.. you nees to install it separately
* bradb has been in the pqm queue for 1h 40m and moved from #8 to #6. ROCK ON AGILE DEVELOPMENT!
<sabdfl> i think its wedged
<SteveA_> stub, elmo and lifeless can unwedge it
<SteveA_> and karl
<mpt> sabdfl: Do you see anything at http://async.com.br:8081/ ? It's the design-fascism branch
<sabdfl> Znarl, elmo, lifeless: help unwedge pqm please, if it is in fact wedged?
<sabdfl> mpt: ok, where do i look for the listing stuff?
<mpt> http://async.com.br:8081/ http://async.com.br:8081/malone http://async.com.br:8081/support
<mpt> they're much more consistent now
<SteveA_> kiko: okay, gina improvements merged with no conflicts
<mpt> though we still have too many macros for "show me a bug listing"
<kiko> SteveA_, cool as juice
<SteveA_> kiko: do you have a database query you want me to run before i run gina?
<SteveA_> or to look for one of the examples of packages?
<sabdfl> mpt: ok, +1, looks good
<SteveA_> hurrah
<kiko> hmmm
<sabdfl> mpt: one thing - the line spacing seems to have widened a bit
<sabdfl> could you tighten that up again plese?
<sabdfl> please
<sabdfl> seems to be across the board
<mpt> sure
<SteveA_> fabbione: you still around
<SteveA_> ?
<fabbione> SteveA: yeps..
<mpt> p {margin: 0.5em 0em 1em 0em; line-height: 1.5em;}
<mpt> that's the badger
<SteveA_> can you suggest any packages in main that didn't change between hoary and breezy?
<Lathiat> ~[1~[4~mpt: /malone/distros/ubuntu -> has a list heading, but the listing isnt organized in a list like that (is that intentional?)
<fabbione> SteveA: probably... none?
<SteveA_> if not, in universe?
<mpt> Lathiat: What does "~[1~[4~" mean? :-)
<fabbione> SteveA: i can try to check.. gimme a few minutes
<SteveA_> thanks
<mpt> Lathiat: bradb is fixing that bug right now
<sabdfl> mpt: nudge the badger in a more compact direction?
<Lathiat> mpt: its the result of ssh lag and me hitting a few arrow keys and it coming into irssi in one packet and it using paste mode to write them out properly rather than interpreting them as control codes
<mpt> sabdfl: done, overridden in launchpad.css
<sabdfl> mpt: thanks. did that change in plone.css recently?
<fabbione> SteveA: libpam-radius-auth in universe
<SteveA_> fabbione: awesome, thanks
<fabbione> SteveA: both hoary and breezy have Version: 1.3.16-3
<Lathiat> mpt: ok 
<fabbione> SteveA: no problem.. i knew that slacking on a package i maintain would have been somewhat useful in the future :)
<mpt> sabdfl: I don't know, I don't change plone.css
<mpt> but the line-height was noticable in bug descriptions/comments
<sabdfl> mpt: did you change root-portlet-rosetta.pt?
<sabdfl> in that branch?
<sabdfl> it needs a <br /> after each drl barchart
<sabdfl> which is in my branch
<sabdfl> i think i fixed it in my branch
<mpt> sabdfl: I don't think I changed it in this branch, except that I may have added alt="" to the <img> tags
<sabdfl> ok. it looks like i added a <br />
<sabdfl> if you touched those lines, its going to conflict shortly, please don't drop the <br />
<sabdfl> ok, we are still jammed on pqm
<bradb> kiko, mpt: just to be sure, how much more do you want that page to be tweaked from how I've changed it to look now?
<SteveA_> sabdfl: i've talked with kiko about a plan for testing gina on staging.  i can't do it right now for two reasons: 1. the old gina data is still on staging, and it needs to be gone, and i don't know how.  2. it is late here and i want to sleep.
<kiko> bradb, I think mpt would like the fields aligned, but apart from that, that's what I wanted
<SteveA_> so i'm mailing stu with the plan of what we want to do to test this, and your code, out on staging
<bradb> kiko: how is the search button aligned?
<SteveA_> what is the branch / patchlevel you have to try out?
<SteveA_> (just in case it doesn't make it in to pqm shortly)
<sabdfl> SteveA_: no problem. i will review kiko's proposed gina diff tonight
<sabdfl> i don't have a katie handy
<sabdfl> will ask elmo for a dump or something to make gina run locally, where i can test it
<sabdfl> i have pleny of space and speed on the desktop
<mpt> bradb: in the second column of a <table>, said second column containing the other controls while the first column contains their labels in <th><label>...</label></th> fashion
<SteveA_> okay.  however, stu can straightforwardly run this on staging tomorrow
<sabdfl> i will land my code on HEAD tonight, if we can unwedge pqm
<SteveA_> the only information i'm missing is your branch and patchlevel
<sabdfl> SteveA_ please get yourself and kiko fabulous pqm unwedging powerz
<SteveA_> i'll ask lifeless about it
<SteveA_> so... you're going to work on gina tomorrow, locally?
<SteveA_> no need for running on staging by stu first thing?
<kiko> hey gneuman 
<gneuman> hey
<bradb> mpt: mm, isn't it kind of evil to use tables to do this alignment?
<kiko> gneuman, I have a new bug or two for you
<gneuman> ok
<kiko> I tried to merge your fixes today, but snif, overburdened by other chores, will try tonight
<gneuman> np
<mpt> bradb: no, it's evil to use tables that don't make sense when linearized
<mpt> this one does
<bradb> i was of the impression that text-to-speech agents make special noises for tables, and for when a new row starts in a table, which makes table-for-layout-rather-than-for-presenting-tabular-data seem all the more evil
<bradb> but i'll go with what you said
<mpt> bradb: http://www.joeclark.org/book/sashay/serialization/Chapter10.html
<SteveA_> i'm going to ask stu to do the gina / mark's branch stuff on staging anyway.  i think it's worth it, given how important this is
<kiko> agreed
<kiko-afk> sabdfl, what's your branch name?
<SteveA_> mark.shuttleworth@c.c/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0
<SteveA_> i guess
<SteveA_> that's the one that is in needs-reply on the reviews page
<bradb> mpt: my reference is Chapter 1 of http://tinyurl.com/8qyed. Jakob Nielsen's preferred CSS book, written by the two guys who invented CSS. *shrug*. :)
<mpt> bradb: If it contains a non-<table> way of achieving the same layout in real-world browsers, I'd be very interested in knowing what it is
<kiko-afk> so would I
<bradb> mpt: The way it looks now, is that way you had in mind?
<bradb> s/way/what/
<mpt> no, the way it looks now doesn't have multiple rows
<Znarl> sabdfl, SteveA,  unwedged pqm.
<bradb> mpt: are we looking at the same /products/firefox/+bugs page? That's got multiple rows.
<kiko-afk> mpt?
<bradb> mpt: i.e. the page off my server you're looking at, right?
<kiko-afk> mpt, bradb: shouldn't there be a ":" after the labels, btw?
<mpt> bradb: No, I was looking at rocketfuel
<bradb> oh
<mpt> bradb: kiko showed me your layout, I didn't notice the URL
<kiko-afk> http://69.70.209.33:8086/products/firefox/+bugs?field.searchtext=&current_sortorder=datecreated&sortorder=datecreated&search=Search&advanced=&status=10&status=20&assignee=all
* bradb gets hit by Ubugtu again
<bradb> (i think)
<mpt> that's good, apart from the colons
<kiko-afk> bradb, hit by ubugtu?
<bradb> kiko-afk: it swam all over that URL, it appears
<bradb> again
<kiko-afk> ubugtu? weird
<lifeless> moin
<bradb> mpt: when will this "Search" button not look like a text entry?
<bradb> i'd say that bugfix just became that much more important with this layout change :)
<mpt> Don't know
<mpt> I've still got a fair bit of dead CSS to cut out
<bradb> ok
* SteveA_ --> sleep
* kiko-afk -> gone
<bradb> kiko-afk: can i land this after i finish making the UI change suggested?
<bradb> the only thing that really changes is 1. remove 2 lines of Python code and 2. shift around some HTML.
<ajmitch> morning
<fabbione> good night guys
<ajmitch> bye fabbione 
<zyga> hey guys
<zyga> can anyone check the logs
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/3168
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3168: Public polls are broken Fix req. for: launchpad (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Guilherme Salgado, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3168
<salgado> zyga, would you try adding an option other than "Frdric Logier", but with non-ascii characters?
<zyga> salgado: sure, no problem
<zyga> salgado: strange - check this out
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/people/moturuby/+poll/elect-team-leader/+vote-simple
<zyga> I hope you can see the same stuff as I can
<zyga> I see 'Frederic' twice
<zyga> once with all accents and once without
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  landing Slave Manual Mode flag, it allows us to observe/select build job for a suspicious slave w/o stressing the whole environment. (patch-2668)
<zyga> salgado: it worked
<zyga> salgado: I've added anothe option and there was no problem
<salgado> zyga, okay, I guess I know what happened
<salgado> zyga, first you added an option with the accents ("Frdric Logier")?
<zyga> yes
<salgado> and then it crashed?
<zyga> actually...
<salgado> then you added one without the accents?
<zyga> I've always added it with all accents
<zyga> or maybe, no ... I did add the one without accents later
<zyga> so: fist with accents, crash, then wihout accents, crashed
<salgado> okay, in both cases, it didn't crash while adding the option, it crashed later
<salgado> so, both options were added
<zyga> salgado: I didn't actually notice that those options were already present
<salgado> that's why I changed the description of the bug report. although it looked like the crash was when adding the option, the crash was actually after
<zyga> salgado: OTOH: can you remove all options later on? I'd like to make an usefull poll in the end
<zyga> ah
<salgado> so, that problem is, in fact, fixed
<salgado> the problem you saw now, when trying to add another "Frdric Logier" is because there can't have two options with the same name
<salgado> it should tell you that instead of giving you a system error, though
<zyga> hmm but I didn't get any message saying 'you cannot add this'
<zyga> right
<salgado> and gneuman is working on that
<zyga> great
<zyga> okay I get it now
<zyga> can you please remove all options?
<salgado> now, what to do with all the options
<salgado> I can't delete them
<salgado> but you can mark them as inactive
<salgado> I mean, the ones you want
<salgado> an inactive option won't show up for people to vote
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> I cannot
<zyga> I get system errro on each 
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/people/moturuby/+poll/elect-team-leader/+option/4
<zyga> and /2 and /6
<zyga> sorry /3 not /2
<zyga> still something not right
<salgado> dammit. kiko was going to merge a fix for this today
<salgado> but it looks like he left without merging it. :-(
<Lathiat> wow
<Lathiat> i just realised how those buttons up the top
<Lathiat> spread onto two lines right aligned
<Lathiat> thats cool!
<zyga> Lathiat: ?
<Lathiat> zyga: resize yoru window horizontaly
<Lathiat> to about half 1024
<Lathiat> on launchpad
<zyga> Lathiat: ah, nice indeed
<zyga> Lathiat: no div, span :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: and it gets messy as you make it smaller
<ajmitch> I know everyone here just loves the plone.css though :)
<zyga> plone.css?
<ajmitch> yes
<zyga> what is it?
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> the css style
<Lathiat> anyway, im going back to bed, laters all
<salgado> zyga, I'll find a way to either merge that fix so you can mark the option inactive or ask someone to delete the option
<salgado> zyga, please poke me if it's not fixed by tomorrow morning. and sorry for the trouble
<ajmitch> bye Lathiat 
<zyga> salgado: thanks :-)
<zyga> np
* salgado => home
<sabdfl> thanks Znarl
<sabdfl> hmm... there are 4 patches from salgado in the pqm queue, from 2 different branches. i wonder if it would be possible to delete the earlier from each, snce they will then both go in together with the second in each branch. make sense? znarl, do you have the ability to do that?
<sabdfl> we really need a web interface to the pqm queue
<sivang> zyga: how do you start a poll for something on launchapd ?
<sabdfl> sivang: on a team, you should have a poll creation page
<sabdfl> everyone in the team can vote
<zyga> re
<sivang> sabdfl: ah cool , I'll check that 
<zyga> sivang: answered already :)
<sivang> zyga: yes 
<ddaa> Are the passwords for the sampledata users documented somewhere?
* bradb heads off
#launchpad 2005-10-23
<sabdfl> zyga: there's a gazillion fixes for the poll stuff landing tomorrow or wednesday
<zyga> sabdfl: cool thanks
* cprov night guys 
<Kinnison> blargh
* Kinnison cries
<cprov> Kinnison: hey, go to bed !
<Kinnison>     TypeError: DBSchema Item from wrong class, <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.PackagePublishingPocket'> != <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.PackagePublishingPocket'>
<Kinnison> WTF?!
<cprov> Kinnison: ehe, almost finished dep-aware ... missing dependency clause (<<, <, =) .. will do it tonight at home
<Kinnison> cprov: cool
<Kinnison> anyone awake who knows about dbschemas?
<cprov> Kinnison: dbschema is tricky you should compare the values attributes not the class itself
<Kinnison> cprov: this exception is coming from EnumCol
<Kinnison> What's wierd is that it should be a DistroReleaseQueueStatus object
* Kinnison is going to have to investigate more
<cprov> Kinnison: strange, let's sort it tomorrow, sleep well ...
<JulioH> epale
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix MAIL FROM to be the standard bounce address. fixes https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2593 (patch-2669: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<spiv> Kinnison: That's unlikely to be a EnumCol-specific issue.
<spiv> Kinnison: More likely to be that you've somehow imported that module from two different locations.
<spiv> Kinnison: e.g. if you aren't careful with sys.path, doing relative and absolute imports can cause that.
<spiv> Kinnison: Just before that error is raised, log the id of the two classes, and maybe also the .__module__ of them.
<Kinnison> spiv: it's security proxying
* Kinnison worked it out
<Kinnison> sodding enumcol was using identity
* Kinnison found a bug filed against it
<spiv> Aah.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Many fixes related to language packs and po exports and fixed as a side effect bug 1419 [r=SteveA and others trivial]  (patch-2670: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Do not access Foo._defaultOrder from other classes; use a public name instead (patch-2671: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<stub> wiki authentication and launchpad will be offline for approx. 20 mins in 15 minutes time unless anyone feels like bitching
<stub> spiv: Any Librarian or Authserver changes that require a rollout?
* stub doesn't recall seeing any fly past
<spiv> stub: Nope.
<spiv> Well, not that I know of ;)
<spiv> Which is good, because I'm about to grab some lunch ;)
<stub> spiv: I have changes in LaunchpadGarbageCollection so I'll stuff that in your queue when I get a chance to polish off the first half
<spiv> stub: Sounds good
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix IBug.findCvesInText() and add test, allow setting datecreated in IMessageSet.fromText() (patch-2672: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<jamesh> auto-link code seems a bit to eager
<jamesh> "debug 123" going to "de<a href=...>bug 123</a>"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #123: There's no direct way to see the project info when translating it Fix req. for: rosetta (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Nobody, Status: Fixed http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/123
<Keybuk> weird, my test failed with "Connection Refused" in a piece of code I didn't go near!
<jamesh> hi BjornT 
<BjornT> hi jamesh 
<jamesh> BjornT: I've got the basics of the bugzilla->Malone importer mostly working
<jamesh> it was really easy to write with the Malone APIs
<BjornT> cool, nice to hear
<jamesh> need to handle migration of attachments, milestones and a few other fields
<BjornT> when do you think it will be finished?
<jamesh> Hopefully we can run a test import on staging by the end of the week
<jamesh> one thing I've punted is rewriting "bug XYZ" bits in comments
<jamesh> which is difficult :)
<BjornT> ah, true, i can see it being a problem
<jamesh> at the moment, the information I'm not handling include: operating system, platform, version, milestone, keywords, bug relationships, privacy and attachments
<jamesh> none of the canonical-only bugs on bugzilla.ubuntu.com really look sensitive ..
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=stevea]  kill the sourcerer twin (patch-2673: scott@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> oh, see, it works now
<jamesh> Keybuk: did it die in one of the cscvs tests before?
<Keybuk> something like that
<Keybuk> connection refused
<jamesh> those tests occasionally fail, which is annoying (probably bad cleanup or something)
<Keybuk> someone who knows zope ... is it possible for a class to implement two interfaces?
<spiv> Yes.
<Keybuk> excellent
<Keybuk> I'm considering adding an IPathable or something (I need a better name) to some of the database classes which will add followPath, constructPath and resolvePath functions
<Keybuk> and moving all of the hct "URL" code into there
<spiv> As "pydoc zope.interface.implements" could tell you :)
<Keybuk> (out of the big hctapi functions)
<Keybuk> spiv: that would involve knowing that thing
<Keybuk> I know more about ancient japanese suicide rituals than I do about zope
<ajmitch> knowing those rituals is always handy when learning zope
<jamesh> ajmitch: you don't have the zope nature
<ajmitch> which is?
* ajmitch has had the joy of learning zope at times :)
* Lathiat tried to find some basic docs on zope showing simple examples of what it does and failed
<spiv> ajmitch: zope 2?
<jamesh> zope 3 is a lot nicer to work with
<ajmitch> spiv: yes, I've just started digging into zope 3
* jamesh tried zope 2 years ago without producing anything very useful
<ajmitch> and I agree, zope 3 does look a lot nicer
<spiv> Right.  Zope 3 is a much more pleasant experience.
<Keybuk> I'm told that falling on one's sword is actually quite a pleasant experience
<Keybuk> you don't have much in the way of nerves, and usually cut your backbone anyway if you do it right
<Keybuk> so there's not much pain
<Keybuk> and the feeling of all your blood pouring out of your body is quite euphoric
<sivang> hmm
<sivang> MOrning all btw
<sivang> Keybuk: sounds interesting :)
<spiv> Keybuk: The trick with distrowatch is to remember to add in the kubuntu and edubuntu numbers too ;)
<spiv> oops, ww.
<Keybuk> spiv: they're both small-fry
<SteveA_> Keybuk: i'm not so keen on 'IPathable' being implemented directly in the database code
<SteveA_> it's a 'presentation' thing
<SteveA_> like saying what URL something is at in the web application
<SteveA_> so would be better done as some adapters, i think
<SteveA_> but, if you want to do it directly in the database code, then provided it has a clean interface
<SteveA_> we can refactor later if needed
<SteveA_> also, the malone email UI has its own concept of 'pathable'
<SteveA_> which is different from the hct one
<SteveA_> which also suggests keeping them both out of being directly in the database is good
<Keybuk> SteveA_: how would you do it; right now it's three huge functions which rely on isinstance
<Keybuk> which just seems wrong
<Keybuk> what comes next in a URL is directly related to the type; so putting it in the code for that type seems "proper"
<SteveA_> adapters
<SteveA_> but, i must have a lithuanian lesson now
<SteveA_> we can talk about it a bit later.
<Lathiat> what does a '_' in a url actually signify
<Lathiat> err, a +
<Keybuk> SteveA: ok, I don't expect to start implementing it this morning
<jamesh> Lathiat: we use it to avoid namespace collisions
<Lathiat> jamesh: in what way?
<jamesh> Lathiat: things like usernames, etc can not begin with a plus, so if we create a page that begins with a plus then it won't ever collide with a name
<Lathiat> jamesh: ah ok
<Lathiat> i guess the +newteam page is wrong then
<jamesh> why?
<Lathiat> oh actually not
<Lathiat> it can contain a +, just not start with one
<jamesh> /people/+newteam is safe because you can't create a person or team called "+newteam"
<Lathiat> jamesh: yeh sorry i meant the comment on the newteam page
<Lathiat> i didn't see the separation between starts with and contains
<stub> SteveA: I already did the production rollout today as I wanted the DB down during the quiet time. I'll land other fixes as cherry picks when they come in.
<stub> Gina had issues - I was hoping to have fixed them already but baz was taking ages pulling down kiko's branch
<sabdfl> Failure in test test_simple_sendmail (canonical.launchpad.mail.ftests.test_stub)  
<sabdfl> bugger
<sabdfl> stub: any idea what b0rked my landing?
<sabdfl>   Expected:      'nobody@example.com'  Got:      'nobody1@example.com'  
<sabdfl> that was the only test failure
<stub> nope. I havn't touched that code for months and months.
<stub>     >>> from_addr, to_addrs, raw_message = stub.test_emails.pop()
<stub>     >>> if from_addr == 'nobody1@example.com':
<stub>     ...     from_addr, to_addrs, raw_message = stub.test_emails.pop()
<stub>     >>> from_addr
<stub>     'nobody@example.com'
<stub> sabdfl: Maybe that 'if from_addr' needs to become a loop? It looks like there are a number of emails, and the one it is looking first might not be the first. That test might fail if there happen to be three emails in the test_emails list.
<jamesh> is it possible to temporarily disable zope event handlers?
<WaterSevenUb> does anyone know why about-ubuntu firefox welcome page does not use the translated about-ubuntu that is available through help?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, hi there.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: hey, how are you :)
<SteveA_> jamesh: what do you want to do?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: AFAIR there were some technical difficulties and some people were working on it
<SteveA_> stub: okay, so you've done a production roll-out, and i can prepare my fixes for a cherry pick.  what happened with gina on staging exactly?
<WaterSevenUb> launchpad error: ProgrammingError
<WaterSevenUb> A server error occurred. 
<jamesh> SteveA_: prevent email from going out while manipulating bugs
<SteveA_> oh, like in a conversion script, for example?
<SteveA_> so you just want to send the mail to /dev/null
<sabdfl> errr stub, you already did the production rollout? without my code?
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA_> jamesh: let me think for a minute
<jamesh> SteveA_: I could imagine it being useful within Launchpad too, if we ever have a "mass change bugs" UI
<jamesh> something like bugzilla's "change multiple bugs at once", but without the spam
<sabdfl> stub, SteveA_: i need to get cracking on UBZ matter, am already a day overdue from yesterday's PQM slowness and gina
<sabdfl> can i ask you to land my branch please?
<SteveA_> jamesh: there's a difference between turning certain events off for your script, and turning them off during some processing of the webapp
<SteveA_> sabdfl: yes
<sabdfl> it's reviewed, and tests pass locally
<SteveA_> sabdfl: i can land your branch today.  what's the information i need?
<sabdfl> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0
<SteveA_> what patch level are you up to?
<sabdfl> 41
<sabdfl> i won't do further work on that branch
<jamesh> SteveA_: yep.  Doing it for the script is the important bit
<SteveA_> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--newpackageclasses--0
<SteveA_> got it
<SteveA_> and, it is as you want it, review comments included
<sabdfl> i have tagged off kiko's launchpad and will work on gina again later, once kiko is back so we can talk about it
<SteveA_> and just has an issue with unrelated flaky tests
<sabdfl> SteveA_: yes, precisely
<carlos> morning
<sabdfl> jamesh: can we talk about the schedul-o-matic?
<SteveA_> okay.  i'll handle it, and sms you if there are serious problems
<sabdfl> SteveA_: cool, thanks very much
<sabdfl> SteveA_: best get in there before the pqm queue grows again
<sivang> sabdfl: I can email -devel with the preferred LP spec/bof registeration instructions (As you described to me yesterday) if you like, so LP can start to have them in.
<SteveA_> jamesh: for your script, we can just ensure that those event subscribers are not registered.   for a more general, and multi threaded app, we need to add an 'event channel' that has the behaviour we need.
<stub> SteveA: you handling marks branch?
<sabdfl> sivang: go for it
<sabdfl> i'll follow up with more detail, but it would be great for you to get the ball rolling. thanks!
<SteveA_> stub: yes
<stub> SteveA: I'll send my (work in progress) gina email
<SteveA_> stub: are you planning to cherrypick mark's branch, or to roll out again from RF ?
<sivang> sabdfl: my pleasure :)
<Kinnison> SteveA_: the kwargs comments you had
<Kinnison> SteveA_: do you really want me to list every argument in full in those functions?
<SteveA_> Kinnison: yes.
* stub runs out of disk space
<Kinnison> SteveA_: yeesh. Oookay, but yeesh
<stub> SteveA: I'll cherry pick Mark's branch
<SteveA_> Kinnison: we did the kwargs thing before.  in a few months, it will be a mysterious piece of code
<SteveA_> and it will be totally non-obvious what it does
<SteveA_> it was a maintenance disaster, and took a lot more effort to fix than anyone expected
<SteveA_> so, i'm rather apprehensive about usint **kwargs now
<Kinnison> just seems large and wasteful to me, but okay
* Kinnison will trust in your greater python experience
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, you are using breezy in Polish, right? Do you have the "Translate this application..." translated let us say in synaptic, for example... Is it translated in firefox too?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, in the "Help" menus. In my firefox this strings appear in english whereas in other applications appear translated.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: yes
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: checking
* zyga has been using epiphany for a few weeks now
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: ha, it's not translated
<zyga> good catch WaterSevenUb 
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'll ask mvo
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: we're in the subject #u-devel
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I'm watching.... ;)
<looksaus> I'm looking for a description of planned Launchpad features regarding bounties
<looksaus> is there a public document describing those?
<Kinnison> SteveA: in a class definition, does PEP8 want spaces here or not:
<Kinnison> class Foo:
<Kinnison>    bar = 10
<Kinnison>       ^ ^
<Kinnison> Anyone? ^^
<Kinnison> I'm gonna assume "yes" given my reading of PEP8
<stub> yes
<SteveA> looksaus: i don't think we have anything written up about bounties.  if you're interested, you can see what launchpad already does, write some notes on the wiki, register it in launchpad as a spec.
<SteveA> Kinnison: what stub said
<SteveA> it also wants a blank line above  bar = 10
<looksaus> register in launchpad as 
<looksaus> oops, sorry
<Kinnison> SteveA: yeah, but that's not what I was asking :-) Thanks
<looksaus> k, will do
<SteveA> ddaa: would baz get any faster if i nuked my revlib?
<ddaa> hell no!
<ddaa> good hardlinking is the key to a fast baz with launchpad code
<ddaa> library-relink, "baz diff -s --link", and fl-cow
<sivang> I'm getting "Constraint not satisfied" error on https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu/+addspec
<sivang> I am trying to register "OneClickI18n" from the BOFs list at the wiki
<sivang> the complaint is about that name, "OneClickI18n"
<sivang> is there something wrong with naming a spec like this?
<SteveA> ddaa: okay, where can i read how to do this?
<sivang> eh, it won't accept the wiki name. just lowered case with dashes between words
<SteveA> sivang: that error message should be improved
<SteveA> maybe file a bug on it?
<ddaa> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ#head-7ede78aa7deeb4b4c9e649ad7bf58422279436f6
<sivang> SteveA: will do that, sure
<ddaa> SteveA: there's no documentation about the fl-cow stuff in the FAQ, I do not use it personally, it's lifeless' turf.
<ddaa> I'm using hardlinked trees, though.
<Kinnison> Is there a way to get pqm to fail given I know it'll eventually fail
<Kinnison> I.E. can I force it to give up now?
<SteveA> has it already started on your job?
<Kinnison> yeah, Znarl fixed it for me :-)
<Kinnison> Znarl|Saville
<Znarl> Kinnison : Hello?
* Kinnison was just likening you to jimmy saville
<Lathiat> hrm, https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+assignedbugs is throwing back ReuestExpired/A server error occured errors
<sabdfl> Znarl: could you point isv@ubuntu.com to mdy@ubuntu.com please?
<Znarl> sabdfl : I don't have access to email yet.
<sabdfl> could you ask elmo to do it, or create an RT entry for it please? the address is already live on my wiki page, be a bummer for it to bounce :-)
<Znarl> Yep, will do.
<sabdfl> thankee muchlee
<mpt> Gooooooooooood morning
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<Keybuk> ok, where's bradb?!
<Keybuk> please don't tell me that Malone is going to send every "Ubuntu Development Team" bug to every single ubuntu developer's personal mailbox
* Keybuk screams
<Kinnison> only if noone has set a team email address
<Keybuk> but the team address also stops things like the "Someone wants to join" reports, no?
<sabdfl> moin moin mpt
<Kinnison> Keybuk: those go to the owner/moderators iirc
<Keybuk> seriously, if you don't see the problem here, subscribe to ubuntu-bugs for a day
<matsubara> good morning!
<Keybuk> Kinnison: how do I change that e-mail address?
<Keybuk> This team has no contact email address. This means that Launchpad notifications directed to this team will be sent to each one of its members.
<Keybuk> ... that doesn't say what kind of notifications?
<Keybuk> is that the one I want?
<BjornT> Keybuk: yes, that's the one. this will be improved with PackageSubscriptions and ProductSubscriptions, where you can choose if you want to subscribe to bugs or not.
<Keybuk> is there any way to just set it to a null address?
<BjornT> you mean, don't send any notifications at all? i don't think so, but you could ask salgado about it.
<cprov> hi, I got a strange error from PQM yesterday, my merge failed in test_simple_mail. Has someone received something similar ?
<SteveA> cprov: yes
<SteveA> i'm looking into it at the moment
<SteveA> i can reproduce it sometimes
<SteveA> if i run all the tests, and then just that test alone, i get the error
<SteveA> i'm going to improve that test
<cprov> SteveA: I've never catched it, requested the merge again let's see if it works, otherwise will wait yours, thank you 
<SteveA> yeah, it's one of those tricky errors
<ddaa> Hey SteveA, is there a way to clear some tables of sampledata before running some tests?
<SteveA> why would you want to do that?
<ddaa> I'm annoyed by the non-locality of sampledata affecting many tests in many different places. I'd much prefer my tests to set up their own Branch etc. object or explicitely call a method that sets the sample data I need for the test.
<ddaa> So, I may just remove the sampledata, but kiko says it's useful to the manual Q&A people.
<SteveA> you can modify sample data within a test
<ddaa> That may need privs not available normally, like dropping rows in table where that's not normally possible.
<SteveA> can you just be additive?
<SteveA> you could add a special db user for that test's setup
<SteveA> but it is better if you can add your own stuff
<salgado> stub, just to make sure.. the shipit export is scheduled to wednesday 0h UTC, right?
<ddaa> That's awkyard to be only additive, since the sampledata (which I mostly just ugraded) already touches many convenient things, like "Sample User".
<mpt> BjornT: Do you have any idea when PackageSubscriptions and ProductSubscriptions will arrive?
<ddaa> SteveA: but I guess that's what I'll have to do.
<ddaa> SteveA: BTW, I was wondering at whether the passwords for the sampledata users were documented somewhere?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> they are all 'test'
<SteveA> and it is documented in the sampledata
<ddaa> Mh... apparently it was not obvious enough...
<ddaa> thanks
<ddaa> Well... apparently no...
<ddaa> cannot log in as robert.collins@canonical.com with that password
<salgado> stub, just to make sure.. the shipit export is scheduled to wednesday 0h UTC, right?
<ddaa> neither to david.allouche@canonical.com
<stub> salgado: Yes
<stub> salgado: erm... well 0h BST 
<stub> salgado: close enough?
<salgado> stub, yes, I think it's okay.
<stub> elmo: Do you have a particular attachment to running servers in the BST timezone, or can we switch to UTC at some point to avoid start/end DST crazies (and confused DBAs)?
<SteveA> ddaa: look in database/sampledata/foaf.sql
<SteveA> ddaa: there are a few sample people with password 'test'
<BjornT> mpt: no, no idea. currently i'm doing some support tracker work, when i'm done with that i'll see if i can dedicate some time to implement the specs. i think they are quite important for malone.
<mpt> indeed
<mpt> BjornT: We need ProjectSubscriptions too (e.g. for the MOTUs and for Launchpad), so perhaps the ProductSubscriptions and PackageSubscriptions specs can be merged and expanded into a RegistrySubscriptions or similar to save work
<mpt> so that they have consistent data models and Web interfaces
<ddaa> SteveA: thanks
<BjornT> mpt: yeah i think so too. we might need DistributionSubscriptions as well.
<SteveA> BjornT: did you land any changes involving email tests into RF recently?
<Kamion> where's the right place to send changes to source information for imports? (due to directories moving around in svn)
<BjornT> SteveA: no, but bradb did
<BjornT> SteveA: what's the problem?
<SteveA> i want to know what he changed.
<SteveA> it has triggered a problem with leaky data between tests
<SteveA> it is hard to reproduce the problem, but i've seen it locally
<SteveA> and various people have seen it in pqm
<SteveA> i'm disabling the test that fails
<SteveA> but i want to get to the bottom of it
<BjornT> he changed from_addr, which is passed to simple_sendmail, to be 'bounces@canonical.com' instead of the same as the From header
<SteveA> okay, got the pqm commit message
<SteveA> i gotta say, the baz model is really good for such investigations
<SteveA> BjornT: i can't see anything in brad's changes that would trigger the problems i'm seeing.  he changed some things, but didn't add anything new in particular.
<BjornT> SteveA: if it's the same failure salgado reported, i think i know what's the problem
<SteveA> what is it?
<BjornT> SteveA: in the test there is 'if from_addr == 'nobody1@example.com'. now, from_addr will always be 'bounces@canonical.com', so the condition will always be false
<SteveA> the test often passes
<SteveA> Failed example:
<SteveA>     message['From'] 
<SteveA> Expected:
<SteveA>     'nobody@example.com'
<SteveA> Got:
<SteveA>     'nobody1@example.com'
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> and, that's the failure
<SteveA> it's going at a lower level than what brad's change addresses
<BjornT> yeah, the if statement is there since you don't know in what order the mails were sent in, sometimes it's the correct order, sometimes not
<SteveA> ioc
<SteveA> the if statement is wrong
<BjornT> exactly
<SteveA> i think the test should be made more robust
<SteveA> by listifying, and then sorting
<SteveA> and then printing out
<SteveA> the queue
<SteveA> anyway, thanks for the pointer.  i'll go fix it
<BjornT> cool
* mpt got that failure too
<salgado> hey BjornT. have some time for a quick review?
<BjornT> salgado: maybe, i'll have to step out for a while soon. send it to me, and i'll see if i can do it before i leave.
<salgado> BjornT, thanks, dude. but unfortunately I just found I have a method with side effects that shouldn't be there. I'll have to fix this and send it to you later
* Kinnison 's hot water is almost back *yay*
<zyga> sabdfl: ping
<zyga> sabdfl: you've said that if polls don't work today I should ping you
<zyga> so I do
* BjornT heads out for a while
<salgado> zyga, it was me who said that. ;)
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> maybe I've confused you, sorry
<zyga> anyway, is the upload with gazillion fixes already done?
<salgado> zyga, the merge queue is still pretty big, which means that even if I try to merge something, it'll take quite some time (3h, at least)
<stub> an update was rolled out to production around 8 hours ago.
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> so is it patched or not?
<zyga> I'm confused ;-)
<zyga> it's fine if it's still in the queue
<salgado> zyga, no, this update stub refers too doesn't include the fix for that problem
<zyga> okay so it's in the queue
<zyga> it's a matter of time
<salgado> zyga, we can delete one of the options for you (while that problme is not fixed), if you want
<zyga> salgado: no, I'll wait - there is no rush really
<zyga> salgado: if you could though
<zyga> extending the poll deadline for 7 days would be nice
<salgado> it's not yet in the queue. kiko has that fix but didn't sent the merge request yet
<sabdfl> salgado: my patch (which stub and stevea_ are landing and taking to production) does include poll fixes and page layout changes
<sabdfl> i don't know if it fixes the specific issue zyga is having
<sabdfl> SteveA, stub: success with the newpackageclasses landing?
* zyga doesn't know what issue he's getting since there is no backtrace to read 
<SteveA> sabdfl: it is at #3 in pqm right now, and i fully expect it to merge this time.
<sabdfl> what was the test issue?
<SteveA> a test of the email test enironment had become undeterministic because of a change brad made.  it wasn't brad's fault, rather the test that went wrong was not robustly written.
<SteveA> at #1 in pqm is my patch to disable that test.  #2 is something important from Kinnison.  #3 is your branch.  #4 is a correct, deterministic re-enabling of the problematic test.
<zyga> how long does it take to process a patch in the queue?
<zyga> I guess it runs some test after each patch, right?
<SteveA> about 45 minutes i think
<SteveA> maybe more
<SteveA> a lot of the time is spent in building the correct source code environment
<Kinnison> s'between 45m and 1h depending on how busy chinstrap is
<SteveA> and this will be made much quicker when we use bzr for launchpad
<SteveA> we've also asked to get a dedicated box for integrating launchpad code
<SteveA> which will make us not depend on other people using chinstrap or not
* Kinnison nods
<ddaa> niemeyer: 
<SteveA> and it can be a faster machine that chinstrap, too ;-)
<ddaa> let's have this quick review
<ddaa> First thing, you should not rely on the branch name to map to arch namespace.
<ddaa> Instead rely on the branch url.
<ddaa> I see no reason at first why Taxi should do any name mangling, except to create new branches.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I just followed the mangling convention used in the samples in the database.
<ddaa> I understand. But the branch name is mutable.
<ddaa> It just happens to be set that way in the sampledata because of how it was migrated.
<niemeyer> ddaa: About relying on the branch name, I understand. I didn't implement it that way because I'm not yet sure about how to build the url.
<niemeyer> ddaa: So far the given url is always a file in the local disk.. should I just use it and expect that the real environment will give a real url?
* Kinnison goes to lunch now
<Kinnison> ciao all
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, I was just explaining how I got there.. will remove the mangling.
<ddaa> niemeyer: I think we talked about that before. The url in the branch should be the publicly visible URL. The one importd actually use (to mirror to) has a different head but the same tail. The head of the backend url is archive_mirror_dir, the head of the frontend url should be similarly configurable.
<ddaa> Which is still different from the url of the local branch used for the import, which needs not be configurable since it's importd private data.
<ddaa> In a nutshell:
<ddaa> local branch (currently not meaningful, there's a tree and an archive) -> writeable sftp arch.ubuntu.com backend url (archive_mirror_dir) -> public http arch.ubuntu.com url (branch.url)
<niemeyer> ddaa: I think I misunderstand the meaning of url then..
<niemeyer> ddaa: Why do we have an url at all, if it has a fixed head? Why storing that in a database?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Why not storing just the part that actually changes?
<ddaa> The Branch.url is what we'll display in Launchpad. And people are going to be able to register their own branches.
<ddaa> It just happens that branches created by importd are all in the same place, that importd knows about.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I see.. it's fixed only for importd. Ok
<sabdfl> carlos: ping
<sabdfl> "En Ubuntu, como ahora."?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: What should be the meaning?
<sabdfl> not sure
<niemeyer> sabdfl: That's strange, at least to my portuguese spanish.. :)
<niemeyer> "In Ubuntu, like now.", or something close to that..
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm still here.. let me know about other comments and when you finish reviewing please.
<bradb> stub: Did your browser notification message stuff land yet? I don't recall whether or not I saw a merge for that yet.
<ddaa> niemeyer: I do not understand getBranchRevision
<ddaa> niemeyer: Revision.revision_id is UNIQUE
<niemeyer> ddaa: It gets the revision having revision_id and linked to branch.
<niemeyer> Hummm
* niemeyer checks the table description
<ddaa> so you can just Revision.selectOneBy(revision_id=revision_id)
<stub> bradb: Nope. It was undergoing a hefty refactoring after review, and is almost ready.
<bradb> ok
<niemeyer> ddaa: Right
<niemeyer> ddaa: But notice that this functions checks if the revision is actually linked to the given branch.
<ddaa> That would be a meaningful sanity check.
<ddaa> But it's not apparent you are making a sanity check as it stands.
<ddaa> (now, it will be a whole different story with bzr...)
<niemeyer> If revision_id is unique, it's a bit strange on a first sight that they're not directly linked to a branch.
<niemeyer> Will have to think further about that
<ddaa> niemeyer: the schema is that way because bzr requires it
<ddaa> ATM you are mapping Arch onto a bzr model.
<ddaa> so such weirdness is expected
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, will try to come up with something better
<ddaa> There's going to be another significant transition when we really start supporting Bzr, but Launchpad will not need to care.
<ddaa> (at least, not much)
<ddaa> BTW, your code does the right thing already, this method is not used :)
<niemeyer> ddaa: I've put it there just to see if you were really reviewing the code.
* niemeyer hides
<niemeyer> ddaa: More seriously, this is used in the tests.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Also notice that line: # FIXME These get*() methods should be moved to somewhere else.
<niemeyer> :)
<ddaa> The way I read it, it means "that shoud go into database.Branch". Not "that should go into the test suite"
<ddaa> Hand-wavy comments: bad
<niemeyer> ddaa: "somewhere else" reads more like "i have no idea, but not here please". :-)
<niemeyer> ddaa: What are "hand-wavy" comments?
<ddaa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_waving
<ddaa> generally, a comment that's so vague as to at best useless and at worst misleading
<niemeyer> ddaa: Ok, will be more careful next time.
<ddaa> Any such comment raises review red flags, because either it's a temporary marker and should have be fixed before review, or it marks something that cannot be done now for some reason, which should be explained.
<ddaa> I'm a bit of a bastard reviewer, I reckon.
<niemeyer> ddaa: For that specific comment, please read it as: # FIXME: The get* methods may be useful to other parts of the code, so I don't think they should be in the test suite, otherwise I would have written them there. OTOH, if the mangled name is not mangled anymore, part of this becomes useless.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  temporarily disable problematic stub mailer test (patch-2674: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<ddaa> Good. Unashamed admission of ignorance.
<ddaa> That's useful :)
<lifeless> and finally, gnight all here
<niemeyer> ddaa: Not alone, though. :)
<niemeyer> lifeless: Good night!
<ddaa> lifeless: gnight
<sabdfl> night lifeless
<sabdfl> ddaa, niemeyer: how is TheBazaar looking?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: For my untrained eyes, it's looking like a mess right now.
<ddaa> sabdfl: niemeyer is making progress with teaching taxi about the new schema. I have started fixing some page, but I'm have a lot of trouble at becoming one with launchpad testing.
<ddaa> niemeyer assessment is essentially correct
<sabdfl> niemeyer, ddaa: ok, its early days, we have a few weeks to bring order to the mess
<sabdfl> your goal is to be able to render a page like the kernel git listing page for every product in LP
<sabdfl> and to make the workflow really easy for people using bzr
<sabdfl> bzr branches should just show up, in the right places
<ddaa> sabdfl: I think I could restore the functionality we had in London in a few days, what is giving me a hard time is deciding what to put in the test suite and how.
<niemeyer> Sounds quite tangible
<sabdfl> well, you should have sampledata, and page tests that exercise it, for sure
<ddaa> even that is bothering me, I do not like at all the loss of locality.
<sabdfl> SteveA: do you know if anything landed from kiko on the gina front? i branched from his -215, i think, was that the latest?
<ddaa> sabdfl: couple of questions about the schema
<sabdfl> fire away
<SteveA> i haven't heard anything from kiko on gina since i left last night
<ddaa> 1. can we get rid of Revision.owner?
<SteveA> stub ran kiko's changes on staging, and got various errors.  you were cc-ed into that email.
<ddaa> seems pointless granularity to me
<ddaa> In all cases, it's taxi (or some variant thereof) that's going to create revision objects in the db.
<ddaa> What makes sense to Launchpad is only Branch.owner
<niemeyer> ddaa: We'll probably want to refactor RevisionNumber as well..
<ddaa> sabdfl: I'd also like a reply to the "changes in history" mail I wrote late last week.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Right now the only way to relate a revision to a branch is using revision numbers, and that's not how bzr/baz/arch work.
<ddaa> sabdfl: and I'm also sort of uncomfortable with the NOT NULL Branch.home_page.
<sabdfl> ddaa: in bzr, you have shared branches, anybody could commit right?
<ddaa> niemeyer: that's how bzr works
<sabdfl> ddaa: +1 to ALTER TABLE Branch ALTER COLUMN home_page DROP NOT NULL;
<ddaa> sabdfl: ack
<sabdfl> niemeyer: the same revision could be in multiple branches
<sabdfl> so you need a linking table
<sabdfl> and it could be different revision number in different branches, so that linking table needs to keep track of that
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Sure.. I'm talking about the revision number (rev_no).
<sabdfl> where's that?
<niemeyer> revisionnumber
<sabdfl> should not be Revision.rev_no
<ddaa> sabdfl: with the case of a shared "centralised" branch, the owner should be a Team. I see no use case for a Revision.owner. Users are not allowed to alter revision data.
<sabdfl> niemeyer: i believe you need that
<sabdfl> RevisionNumber.sequence would have been my preferred name
<mpt> sabdfl: In changing HTML comments containing implementation details to TAL comments, I touched 34 other templates. Should I get someone to review the branch again in that case?
<ddaa> and multiple committers is already covered by revision_author, which is not a Person for a reason.
<niemeyer> sabdfl: I think we do as well, but that's the only way to have a revision linked with a branch right now, isn't it?
<sabdfl> ddaa: think of "owner" not only as a permissions thing, but also an "i created this" thing
<sabdfl> you need to show WHO created it
<ddaa> sabdfl: that's what Revision.revision_author is about
<sabdfl> you want to render a page that lists revisions, with commit messages, and the COMMITTER
<sabdfl> at the same time, someone else could tell you about a branch, so then they would be the owner of those revisions
<sabdfl> don't drop it arbitrarily now
<sabdfl> don't stress about it either
<sabdfl> next?
<niemeyer> How do I say that revision revid123 is present in a branch?
<sabdfl> niemeyer: yes, the only way
<ddaa> sabdfl: I'm entirely happy with making all revision.owner be "Launchpad admins", but that would be a bit pointless :)
<sabdfl> you need to create a RevisionNumber for it
<niemeyer> ddaa: Agreed
<sabdfl> ddaa: it's got nothing to do with editability, ok?
<sabdfl> read above
<niemeyer> sabdfl: But not all revisions which are present in a branch have revsison numbers
<niemeyer> revision
<sabdfl> they don't?
<sabdfl> they can be parents, or merged in, right?
<ddaa> sabdfl: ack what you said
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Right
<sabdfl> niemeyer: that is reflected elsewhere in the data schema, i think
<ddaa> RevisionParent
<sabdfl> there should be a RevisionParent table
<sabdfl> aha
<ddaa> no matching sqlobject yet, no use for it ATM
<niemeyer> sabdfl: There is one
<sabdfl> there is one what?
<sabdfl> oh, table
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Ok.. understood
<niemeyer> sabdfl: It still does not reflect the fact that even though a revision *has* a parent, it may not be present in the branch.
<ddaa> BTW, I agree RevisionNumber.rev_no is not a terribly good name...
<ddaa> niemeyer: ghosts?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: So you don't know which revisions are in the branch.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Yes
<ddaa> The database models the global revision pool. Bzr only garantees availability of revisions listed in revision-history, that's why I wrote that mail about "changes in history".
<niemeyer> ddaa: Right.. so we're in sync. Launchpad has no idea if a given revision is present on a branch or not.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Only if it's in the history
<niemeyer> ddaa: I don't know if we want to import that info or not.
<ddaa> Right, and bzr does not garantee anything more than availability of revisions present in the history.
<ddaa> I do not think we would want.
<ddaa> Especially because I can readily imagine a supermirror using one big centralised store.
<niemeyer> ddaa: That's the whole point. If it ensured that all revisions were in the branch, Launchpad would have the presence information already.
<niemeyer> ddaa: And that whole discussion gets back to the fact that branches may change their history.. oh dear.
<sabdfl> ok, can you explain this to me? i'll try to recommend a change to the schema to give you waht you want
<ddaa> sabdfl: it's all explained in careful detail with a proposed schema change in the launchpad mailing list.
<niemeyer> sabdfl: I don't really know if we *want* it.
<sabdfl> what is the difference between a revision that is "in the history" or "present on a branch" ?
<sabdfl> ddaa: url? title of email?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: I'm just pointing out that we don't have in Launchpad information about which revisions are present in the branch, besides the branch history.
<ddaa> "How to change the history of branches in Launchpad"
<ddaa> IMO there's no difference.
<sabdfl> niemeyer: what do you mean by "present in the branch"?
<SteveA> salgado: hi
<SteveA> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLCiVRZ.html
<Kinnison> bradb: Did you mail me the details on sending mail from zopeless scripts in the end?
<niemeyer> sabdfl: The revision is present in the branch ancestry information, even if it's not in the history.
<bradb> Kinnison: No I mentioned the doc to read to you yesterday though. Perhaps you weren't around.
<bradb> doc/sending-mail.txt
<niemeyer> sabdfl: bzr accepts "ghost" relations (<revid> My parent is 123, but he's not here.)
<Kinnison> possibly
* Kinnison looks
<ddaa> niemeyer: I think bzr has no branches. Only stores and histories.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Huh?
<Kinnison> bradb: rock on, ta
<Kinnison> bradb: Hmm, can that do bcc ?
<ddaa> niemeyer: can you give me a definition of bzr branch that is neither: "the revision history" or "what is in the revision store of that branch"?
<niemeyer> ddaa: A bzr branch is a set of files which contain information about a given project.
<salgado> SteveA, thanks dude. /me switches to urgent-fixes mode
<Kinnison> bradb: also, what's the deal wrt. when during transaction-commit the mail gets sent?
<SteveA> salgado: you know what it is?
<Kinnison> bradb: is it after the db says "yes" or before?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Stores and revision histories are contained in a branch.
<salgado> SteveA, no, I don't. but I'll find out
<ddaa> niemeyer: that is the user model
<niemeyer> ddaa: That's the bzr model..
<SteveA> salgado: another example here https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebJHYel.html
<ddaa> I'm asking about the conceptual model of bzr.
<bradb> Kinnison: Isn't bcc'ing just a matter of adding the bcc header to your message?
<Kinnison> bradb: that simple_sendmail interface appears to take a body, not a full mail
<Kinnison> bradb: unless I'm reading it wrongly
<SteveA> also, salgado, change intOrZero to give the passed in value in the error output
<niemeyer> ddaa: That's what I think the conceptual model is..
<salgado> SteveA, sure
<ddaa> niemeyer: -> #bzr
<bradb> Kinnison: hm, true, that should probably be renamed to "msg" instead
<niemeyer> ddaa: And I don't understand what's the point of this, btw.. :)
<kiko> morning
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm just pointing out that we don't know if we can find information about a given revision in a branch or not..
<kiko> Kinnison, you got reply-mail
<Kinnison> bradb: So I can add arbitrary headers in the "body" argument?
<ddaa> niemeyer: I think there is a point in ontologies.
<ddaa> niemeyer: i disagree we can
<bradb> Kinnison: In looking at the implementation, there's a headers dict parameter you can use to add the headers, in this case.
* SteveA --> food
<niemeyer> ddaa: Can we?
<ddaa> niemeyer: -> #bzr
<Kinnison> kiko: ack
<Kinnison> bradb: rock on
<Kinnison> bradb: thanks dude
<bradb> Kinnison: re: transactional. The email gets delivered during the commit AIUI. I don't know anything more specific than that.
<kiko> Kinnison, SteveA: I have a couple more gina bugfixes
<kiko> I want to know if I should invest time in the gina doctest at this point
<kiko> and I need help with Build
<kiko> spent the morning looking into this and doing reviews
<SteveA> kiko: you should co-ordinate with mark too
<SteveA> i'm going for some lunch
<SteveA> mark's soyuz landing is at #2 in the pqm queue right now
<SteveA> and i expect it to go through this time
<kiko> finally
<SteveA> when stu gets back from dinner, he's getting this onto staging
<SteveA> (there was a strange spurious conflict issue)
<Kinnison> kiko: I'm going to read your mail and respond then we'll see what we're up to
<SteveA> so, the main thing now is to fix up gina and test gina on staging.
<SteveA> i have a few chores to do after getting something to eat, but i'll be around later on.
<kiko> Kinnison, cool.
<bradb> kiko: http://69.70.209.33/products/firefox/+bugs -- I changed the UI as per your and mpt's suggestion and rearranged the ZPT so that the search widget ZPT is in once place and use-macro'd into callsites. Can I merge this patch?
<bradb> stub!
<stub> Brad!
<bradb> i had another quick schema change request to make, if you have time
<kiko> bradb, that host isn't accessible from here :-/
<bradb> allowing nulls for Specification.specurl
* stub always has time for a quick schema change
<stub> Will it break my assigned bugs page this time?
<kiko> probably
<stub> Please do make the URL nullable
<bradb> stub: you broke my app, so i broke your assigned bugs report
<Kinnison> kiko: responded
* bradb checks router
<kiko> Kinnison, thanks
<jordi> carlos: can you send a request for stub for that Urdu plural forms request?
<stub> bradb: You want me to do the NULL Specifiation.specurl, or do you want to land it with some changes?
<bradb> stub: if you could just make the schema change, and I'll worry about fixing the app-level changes today, that'd be great
<stub> ok.
<jordi> stub: hey stub.
<kiko> bradb, no connection.
<bradb> (i'll make sure there's test data with a null url this time too, so that i can at least blame the tests when we find out which pages break because of this)
<stub> wuss
<bradb> kiko: oh, the port number, :8086
<kiko> that's more like it
<kiko> bradb, now we're talking! pastebin a diff for me
<bradb> ok
<kiko> bradb, you do realize that the underline under the bug # is kooky, right?
<kiko> _5 .__ 
<kiko> craack
<salgado> stub, the production logs are not being synced?
<mpt> kiko: If responding to a review results in minor changes to 34 more files, should I get another review?
<bradb> kiko: i didn't cut the page up that way. it only looks particular kooky because of the separation between the number and the title
<bradb> (done to line up the IDs)
<mpt> kiko, that kooky separation is fixed in my bug-listings-love branch, which failed PQM last night
<kiko> mpt, at least put a diff up somewhere
<stub> salgado: I have no idea. I don't have the foggiest idea where the mirror is
<kiko> okay, thanks mpt 
<mpt> kiko: somewhere for what? jamesh's script does that already
<kiko> salgado, they are rsynced to chinstrap AFAIUI
<kiko> mpt, well, jamesh' script takes a while to pick up new changes..
<salgado> stub, I thought they were in chinstrap:~stub/production_logs
<salgado> and in fact they're there, but out of sync
<stub> salgado: Those ones I've synced manually once or twice. SteveA got elmo or Zarl to sync them across somewhere regularly IIRC
<bradb> meanwhile, I'm thinking we need a better connection between upstreams, between distros, and between upstreams and distros. All this URL-hacking-as-navigation is pretty old skool.
<salgado> kiko, do you know where they are? (the production logs)
<salgado> SteveA is not here, I guess
<stub> salgado: I'll do a manual sync for now
<bradb> so: 1. making it easy to jump from one product's bugs to another's, 2. same idea for D's, DSP's, and SP's, 3. being able to quickly jump to the bugs filed on a specific packaging of an upstream and 4. being able to quickly jump to the relevant upstream's bugs for a DSP/SP
<bradb> mpt: have you done any thinking about how to better connect those entities, so that we can hack URLs less often?
<salgado> stub, thank you!
<stub> salgado: enjoy (all 500MB! )
<kiko> salgado, yes, I do
<kiko> salgado, /srv/gangotri*/
<mpt> bradb: No, apart from reporting that bug about product->package bug listing links
<bradb> ok
<bradb> that's what brought it to my attention once again
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileGMWnKf.html
<ddaa> niemeyer: so, my point was that Launchpad does not model bzr branches.
<ddaa> It models bzr histories and the bzr ancestry-graph.
<ddaa> And you are damn right.
<ddaa> It breaks on the edge of known space.
<jordi> kiko: hey dude
<jordi> kiko: remember we had a team for Shona called "shona" that we wanted to rename to "ubuntu-l10n-sn"?
<jordi> You asked me to remind at some point, because two weeks ago you couldn't do it
<niemeyer> ddaa: Understood
<ddaa> Cannot model ghost revisions, that's a problem, but not for importd, at least.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Indeed
* ddaa bows
<ddaa> One point each. Play again.
<kiko> jordi, we can't do it yet, I need to merge in gneuman's patches, but they still have issues.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Changes may be needed in importd.. but that issue is much more conceptual that about implementation, as you say.
<niemeyer> than about
<ddaa> niemeyer: right now, just map baz onto the not-quite-bzr-but-almost schema we have.
<niemeyer> ddaa: I'm late for lunch.. will be glad to know your general opinion about taxi, and other comments you may have.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Will you stay around for a while, or would you like to discuss that right now?
<ddaa> I'll leave in about 2:30 hours
<niemeyer> Nice.. I'll try to have a quick lunch and get back.
<ddaa> I think I need some rest now :)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Thanks for discussing it :)
<jordi> kiko: ok. When should I try again?
<kiko> jordi, let's hope for next week
<sabdfl> jordi: should be easy to rename a team
<jordi> sabdfl: really?
<jordi> sabdfl: if you think it can be done, /people/shona should be ubuntu-l10n-sn
<stub> Kinnison: ping
<sabdfl> jordi: damn, kiko was right
<sabdfl> i used to be able to rename people
<Kinnison> stub: yo
<jordi> sabdfl: WillBeFixed(TM)
<jordi> :)
<sabdfl> kiko: hmm +review works for me
<sabdfl> is there an issue, or can i just try it?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: +review should just work
<stub> Kinnison: So it looks like we have duplicate SourcePacakgeReleases in the production DB. If we nuke them, should Gina rebuild everything happily or are there sourcepackagereleases in there from other sources?
<salgado> sabdfl, someone dropped that for teams. I asked gneuman to put it back, but kiko hasn't merged his changes yet
<Kinnison> stub: the only things in launchpad gina imported IIRC
<kiko> sabdfl, +review might work -- I have a patch and test for the team issue.
<salgado> sabdfl, there should be no issues, +review might work for teams too
<kiko> salgado, I would have, but there are other problems in his patch
<jordi> sabdfl: I have some people here asking about translations for the CoC.
<Kinnison> stub: certainly gina is the only way to get stuff into the db
<sabdfl> stub: i dont think we should have anything there, that must be from a gina run
<Kinnison> stub: until I land my uploader
<Kinnison> which would be made easier if you lot would stop sending patches :-)
<jordi> sabdfl: should we handle this similary to the unofficial GPL translations?
<sabdfl> jordi: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-sn/
* Kinnison wishes 'make check' went faster
<sabdfl> done
<sabdfl> Kinnison: i'm sure pqm feels the same :-)
<jordi> sabdfl: good :)
<jordi> thanks
<ddaa> sabdfl: after considerable banging of head, I think niemeyer and I agreed on what are the problems.
<jordi> sabdfl: you should tell kiko how you did this, for the next time.
<ddaa> So, there's the changing history thing, that's covered in the mail with the subject: "How to change the history of branches in Launchpad"
<stub> Kinnison: So I'll add nuking the contents of sourcepackagereleasefile, sourcepackagerelease and securesourcepackagepublishinghistory to the list of stuff to delete
<ddaa> And there is the problem of ghost revisions.
<jordi> sabdfl: back to code of conduct; FSF promotes trasnlations of thE GPL, but strongly recommends that they are not used for licensing, just as reference.
<ddaa> Which will requires some schema change, I'm not clear which, yet.
<Kinnison> stub: sprf, then sspph, then spr
<Kinnison> stub: after you've cleared the binaries
<jordi> ie, translations of the Code of Conduct could be linked from the page with the text, but with big flashy red letters stating its nothing official; what you need to sign is the English version.
<sabdfl> ddaa: ok. as i understand it, the problem is that a bzr branch can refer to a branch that you cannot see. that should be no problem. we should be able to create a revision entry for it without the branch.... even the revision-and-branch, perhaps, with no revision number.
<sabdfl> jordi: sounds good
<kiko> jordi, I've noticed already
<jordi> this would help people understand what the CC is, should they have problems with the English.
<sabdfl> the system will enforce what it recognises, anyway
<kiko> yeah, it's already picky enough as it is!
<sabdfl> if there is real demand, we could do real-certified-translations
<ddaa> sabdfl: the problem is that we may have a revision without having its ancestor.
<ddaa> Yet knowing the revision_id of the ancestor.
<sabdfl> i see. well lets talk more at UBZ
<sabdfl> kiko: so, was -215 your latest changes to gina?
<jordi> sabdfl: it should be easy to translate; it's not evil legalsee language.
<ddaa> ack -> UBZ
<kiko> sabdfl, no, -217
<sabdfl> jordi: yes, agreed, and its designed to be friendly, so a local language one is a good idea.
<sabdfl> we just have to be a little careful, to get "official" ones, and update the system to know about those, serve them, and recognise them when they come back signed
<sabdfl> a good topic for UBZ spec action
<sabdfl> kiko: full branch id?
<kiko> christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-217
<jordi> sabdfl: will add a spec
<kiko> sabdfl, I was asking if we should invest in gina.txt today.
<sabdfl> ddaa: will you add a spec to the UBZ schedule for the ghost revision issue?
<sabdfl> gina.txt?
<sabdfl> test?
<ddaa> sabdfl: will talk to JaneW about it.
<jordi> sabdfl: a translation of one of these documents should be done quite openly, in the language/motu mailing lists or whatever. Whatever is needed so drafts get lots of reads
<sabdfl> ddaa: err... easy, (1) write spec on wiki, (2) register in LP, (3) add to UBZ agenda in LP
<sabdfl> just write the braindump summary intro paragraph for now
<bradb> kiko: can i merge the patch?
<ddaa> sabdfl: okay, on my way.
<sabdfl> jordi: agreed
<kiko> bradb, I still see reference to old-style and new-style in the patch. Why?
<bradb> hm, that is unintentional. /me checks
<kiko> bradb, the docstring for get_sortorder_from_request at least needs to be updated. I think you didn't read your diff.
<jordi> kiko: when you have a min; can gnome-l10n-ku be added to gnome-translators?
<bradb> kiko: changed to:
<bradb> def get_sortorder_from_request(request):
<bradb>     """Get the sortorder from the request."""
<bradb>     if request.get("orderby"):
<bradb>         return request.get("orderby").split(",")
<bradb>     else:
<bradb>         # No sort ordering specified, so use a reasonable default.
<bradb>         return ["-priority", "-severity"] 
<bradb> removed current_sortorder from the template, because I guess we don't need it anymore
<kiko> bradb, that's better
<kiko> jordi, sure
<kiko> jordi, if you give me URLs for your requests it's easier :)
<jordi> kiko: sorry. :)
<bradb> kiko: does that mean i can merge it then? :)
<jordi> add https://launchpad.net/people/gnome-l10n-ku to https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/gnome-translation-project/
<syn\ack> hi
<kiko> bradb, isn't there a bug filed on the fact that you can't file bugs on binary packages?
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<kiko> kurdish, jordi?
<kiko> thanks mpt
<bradb> kiko: I dunno. Our search sucks. There might have been such a bug in the now deceased dogfood data we had.
<jordi> kiko: yes
<kiko> done, jordi 
<jordi> kiko: thanks man
<mpt> kiko: for?
<sabdfl> kiko: ok, gina needs some deep surgery
<sabdfl> i don't mind doing it today
<sabdfl> i need help setting up the test environment
<sabdfl> what do you use? an archive copy?
<kiko> sabdfl, I can probably do it myself, since I now am happier than I used to be with it
<sabdfl> elmo: how big is a copy of main i386 and ppc?
<kiko> sabdfl, I want to be able to work on gina.txt for this though
<sabdfl> kiko: ok, i'd like to be involved, though, since i think that will speed things up
<sabdfl> that's a good idea yes
<kiko> because it's going to be a lot better than testing on staging and discovering "ah it failed"
<bradb> kiko: can i merge this patch?
<kiko> bradb, get a new diff up. sabdfl, if you can take a quick look at gina.txt I can tell you more or less what the plan is
<bradb> kiko: a new diff up for what?
<kiko> bradb, for your latest changes.
<bradb> i just pasted the change i made, and there were two lines of ZPT that i removed
<kiko> bradb, you don't really want to make my life easier, do you?
<bradb> argh. /me feels himself crushed under the weight of process.
<kiko> bradb, what are you going to work on after this?
<sabdfl> kiko: looks good
<bradb> kiko: bugfixing: DR release bug counts, nullable spec URLs, and then getting into linking upstreams and distributions more effectively.
<kiko> bradb, okay, cool. I've assigned bug 3322 to matsubara.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug #3322: It should be possible to indicate a binary package when filing a bug Fix req. for: malone (upstream), Severity: Normal, Assigned to: Diogo Matsubara, Status: New http://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/3322
<bradb> meanwhile, i'm also anxiously waiting for stub's browser notification message patch to land, so that i can provide useful feedback all over Malone
<kiko> sabdfl, I want to add: a second distro release, and about 10 more packages that test the codepaths. At the moment we only test: one distro release, archictecture independent, so a lot of this is just hanging there in space.
<bradb> kiko: ok
<sabdfl> kiko: makes sense
<carlos> jordi, d
<carlos> jordi, sure
<sabdfl> we need a sourcepackagerelease and binary package releases that are published in BOTH distroreleases
<kiko> sabdfl, exactly, some published with the same version, some with newer versions
<sabdfl> yes
<kiko> sabdfl, I don't suggest testing failure modes, because that will take too much time -- just make sure it copes with what we will have
<sabdfl> testing failure modes should be straightforward?
<kiko> sabdfl, how do you suggest I do it using the existing gina.txt?
<sabdfl> hmm... i see. check for error messages in the log?
<sabdfl> i did this with cve importing
<kiko> sabdfl, I'd need to add an extra loop for each failure mode, to test properly, don't you think?
<sabdfl> kiko: well. not necessarily
<sabdfl> say there are X clear failure conditions we want to detect
<kiko> okay
<sabdfl> if yo have one sample archive, and can run gina over it, you should get X error messages in the log
<sabdfl> test for that
<sabdfl> it's not perfect, but it's a start
<kiko> agreed
<kiko> it's what I suggested above as not testing "properly", but it is a reasonable check.
<kiko> okidokie
<kiko> let me have lunch and delve into this
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyn9YYf.html
* kiko gets his discounted Nokia 770 
<sabdfl> gosh, pocket_distrorelease is a bad name for "the distro and pocket into which we are dumping data"
<kiko> bradb, is there any reason to define sortwidget_label as a separate macro?
<kiko> +    <table>
<kiko> +      <tr tal:condition="view/showListView"
<kiko> bradb, that condition is redundant with the one in a containing tal:list_view
<kiko> bradb, I'm assuming the rest of the changes to that file are the advanced search form, yes?
<kiko> bradb, it would have been nice if you had added to bugtask-macros-listview a batched-list macro, but that's optional
<bradb> kiko: i made it a separate macro because the widget was originally going to be used in more than one kind of layout, but now i've just added the whole thing (i.e. including the search widget) to the DSP bug listing, so it probably doesn't need to me
<kiko> bradb, I guess it's consistent with the other widget in there though
<kiko> r=kiko with these comments
<bradb> right, that extra showListView class is unneeded. I removed it.
<kiko> clause
<bradb> kiko: re: the sortwidget macros then: should the macro be written such that it's forced that the label/widget are a row in a table?
<kiko> bradb, nah, I'd leave then as-is, they are consistent with the other widget in there.
<bradb> i didn't make any changes to the advanced search form
<kiko> maybe reindented?
<jordi> carlos: great, thanks
<kiko> look at the diff
<bradb> kiko: right, reindentation
<jordi> carlos: I created the spec sabdfl asked for; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaTeamlessTranslating
<jordi> I know the spec name could be better :)
<jordi> carlos: can you have a look if I'm misisng something?
<bradb> kiko: does that address everything to your satisfaction?
<bradb> stub: how does the db patch look?
<sabdfl> jordi: call the mode "Organised" perhaps?
<sabdfl> Close / Organised / Open?
<sabdfl> kiko: gina hurts my brain a little
<sabdfl> kick me next time is use the word "temporary" to describe something to be written
<sabdfl> or better, PIE me
<kiko> sabdfl, well, she wasn't so bad in the beginning -- we just never considered rearchitecting her to cope with the added requirements.
<kiko> bradb, yeah, looks okay.
<kiko> go for it
<bradb> ok, thanks
<sabdfl> it's only 2,000 lines of code, we could refactor it pretty easily and clean it up
<sabdfl> i like the use of the config system
<kiko-fud> that was Kinnison's work!
<sabdfl> and the idea of having handlers is sound
* kiko-fud > out to lunch
<kiko-fud> :)
<sabdfl> the PackagesMap grew a little out of control, though
<sabdfl> that should be a set of classes, not a class with nested dicts
<kiko-fud> there's a lot of duplication
<jordi> sabdfl: organised... I wouldn't get much sense of what "Organised" means if I had to select one of the three
<kiko-fud> and the handling of source and binary packages shouldn't be so identical
<kiko-fud> anyway
<kiko-fud> out for a bit, back in 2m
<kiko-fud> 20m
<sabdfl> jordi: i'm trying to give the sense of there being some structure
<sabdfl> Structured?
<jordi> sabdfl: we might want to come up with a name at the BOF
<jordi> hmm.
<sabdfl> jordi: actually, i think i could implement this in about 2 hours with tests
<sabdfl> there's only one or two methods that need to be updated to know about the new way
<sabdfl> let me take a look, since kiko has gina under the whip
<jordi> ok
<sabdfl> jordi: hmm.... maybe even faster
<jordi> I had some QA concerns; ie Rosetta lacking a team for Occitan, but a KDE team already existing
<jordi> that could generate translation clashes, right?
<salgado-lunch> back
<ddaa> niemeyer: ping
<niemeyer> Pong!
<niemeyer> ddaa: pong!
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/ghost-revisions
<ddaa> Let's fire a gobby
<niemeyer> ddaa: Cool
<niemeyer> ddaa: Can you host it?
<ddaa> Yup
<niemeyer> (I'm nat'ed)
<niemeyer> ddaa: Please, run two different ones..
<ddaa> why  two?
<niemeyer> ddaa: One for the original code, and one for your changes..
<ddaa> well... you have the original code... don't you?
<niemeyer> ddaa: Sure.. but having the changes marked in the code while we're looking at it is nice.
<niemeyer> ddaa: Would that be uncomfortable to you?
<ddaa> not sure what you mean -> msg
<stub> bradb: could take some time. I've had to nuke my revlib
<bradb> stub: i hear ya
<jordi> is it normal that site navigation doesn't go past Launchpad>>Products>>Oregano when I'm viewing a potemplate or whatever?
<jordi> see https://launchpad.net/products/oregano/+series/main/+pots/oregano/
<Kinnison> can someone remind me how to run a specific pagetest story?
<Kinnison> it's something like python test.py -f . story
<Kinnison> ?
<kiko> Kinnison, I don't think it's possible, is it?
<jordi> kiko: can you go here https://launchpad.net/products/oregano/+launchpad and mark it as "Rosetta official"?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: r=spiv, mark's soyuz loving. (patch-2675: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com, scott@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: congrats
<SteveA_> Kinnison: python test.py -f --test=name.txt
<Kinnison> SteveA_: that runs a specific doctest
<SteveA_> jordi: that's in the design for breadcrumbs.  there's a spec on it like LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation
<BjornT> Kinnison: what you can do is python test.py -f --test=<regexp>, with a regexp that will match all the tests in the story. it's not guaranteed to work, though...
<Kinnison> SteveA_: can i use that to run a full pagetest story?
<Kinnison> BjornT: arse
<SteveA_> Kinnison: you can run all the pagetests
* Kinnison just wants to run the gpg-coc story
<SteveA_> Kinnison: python test.py -f canonical.launchpad.ftests.test_pages
<SteveA_> that's not very very slow
<Kinnison> SteveA_: okay, ta
<SteveA_> jordi: the idea is that the breadcrumbs stop where you've got navigation by menus
<SteveA_> jordi: if you find a place where breadcrumbs are insufficient or confusing, then file a bug with that url, and why they are confusing.
<SteveA_> jordi: it is easy to fix such things by tweaking the breadcrumbs.
<jordi> SteveA_: nod
<jordi> SteveA_: ok, its new and it struck me as a bug
<SteveA_> it is good to see these things fro mother 
<SteveA_> it is good to see these things from other points of view
<jordi> yes
<SteveA_> the main thing is not whether they look odd, but whether they work for navigation
<SteveA_> although, not looking odd helps too ;-)
<jordi> heh
<salgado> SteveA, I can't reproduce that problem, but it seems to me that form.get(sometextentry) is returning None
<mpt> jordi: the breadcrumbs take you up to where other navigation takes over
<jordi> nod
<salgado> SteveA, in what cases it's expected to return None when that's a text entry?
<mpt> jordi: The "other navigation" is in a pretty bad state at the moment, but that's not the breadcrumbs' fault
<mpt> and it'll improve
<jordi> damn
<jordi> is this a known bug? https://launchpad.net/products/xqf/unknown/+edit
<carlos> kiko, wow
<SteveA_> salgado: on the phone with scott
<carlos> kiko, seems like librarian is not behaving as it should or we have a transaction problem I'm not aware of...
<mpt> portlet-actions!
<carlos> kiko, anyway, I'm tired of those errors, I'm going to catch that exception and will do an uncached export if we get it
<SteveA_> mpt, jordi fixed in a branch of mine
<SteveA_> to be cherrypicked RSN
<mpt> ok
<kiko> carlos, I asked spiv to look into this for a long time
<kiko> he hasn't managed to find the issue
<kiko> so I think you're right
<carlos> yeah, I know
<carlos> that's why I'm going to implement an easy workaround
<jordi> SteveA_: k
<salgado> stub, https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1129652737.180.0711841574497
<salgado> stub, apparently, accessing person.preferredemail is taking too long
<kiko> salgado, log expired though
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/errors/showEntry.html?id=1129652737.180.0711841574497
<stub> salgado: when from? Most likely something else was locking the person table
<salgado> stub, apparently, always
<salgado> just go to https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge?field.dupeaccount=kiko
<salgado> :P
<salgado> and try to merge
<kiko> trying to steal my karma!
<salgado> if I were doing that for karma I would merge jordi's account
<salgado> he's been cheating the karma framework for a long time
<stub> That exception isn't very helpful - it isn't telling us what the query is :-/
<carlos> salgado, that's my fault
<salgado> carlos, the karma thing, I guess?
<carlos> salgado, yeah
<salgado> stub, am I crazy or this traceback (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2QSIT1.html) means that it expired when trying to check if I'm a member of the launchpad_developers, in order to show me the traceback?
<stub> salgado: that is correct
<kiko> this has happened to me quite a few times.
<stub> Nothing unusual running
<stub> No cronjobs anway
<stub> We need that exception to include the dud sql :-(
<kiko> is that easy to do?
<stub> kiko: Should be I think
<matsubara> Does anybody know why the IProductSeriesSource and IProductSeries are split on two Interfaces? All the data of the IProductSeriesSource are defined to one db table: productseries, is there a reason for that?
<stub> kiko: should I try your gina fixes on staging or wait until you and mark land that work being discussed before?
<stub> matsubara: it would likely be to make assigning permissions easier. 
<stub> matsubara: butress administrators get write access to one interface, other people only get write access to the other
* stub wanders off to bed
<matsubara> thanks stub 
<sabdfl> jordi: done
<sabdfl> carlos: can I send you the patch?
<carlos> sabdfl, which patch?
<sabdfl> for the teamless translating bits
<carlos> sure
<sabdfl> it has no tests. you'll need to add some.
<kiko> stub, let's try my fixes -- what do you think?
<matsubara> by the way, what is this butress thing? I can't find anything on the wiki...
<carlos> sabdfl, ok
<jordi> sabdfl: we've been discussing about the convenience of having a 3rd mode. We should just make Teamless mode the default in Closed?
<kiko> matsubara, it's what became "the bazaar"
<sabdfl> matsubara: Buttress is the old name for TheBazaar
<matsubara> thanks :)
<sabdfl> jordi: no, Closed means "nothing happens without a designated translator". the new Structured mode means "where there is no designated translator, you can go wild"
<kiko> if stub's justification is correct, however, it's odd that you need two interfaces for a single form, matsubara.
<sabdfl> hmm.... carlos, can we try dsomething?
<sabdfl> i'll do baz undo, then send you a tar of the resulting dir, and you try to redo it over there?
<carlos> sabdfl, ok
<jordi> sabdfl: aha; reverting spec :)
<sabdfl> or i could commit  this to my current ginafixes branch
<kiko> sabdfl, that's going to make it more difficult to read..
<sabdfl> kiko: right, i'm trying to avoid that
<sabdfl> but am not making any gina changes since you are handling that and neither of us wants conflicts :-)
<sabdfl> carlos:  it should pass tests, because there is no test data with the new permission
<matsubara> kiko: I'm just trying to replicate the old form, and the old one had fields from both Interfaces.
<sabdfl> so if it doesn't, then shout :-)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> matsubara, that's what I think is weird -- what fields are those? are they protected by any particular permission code in the template or browser code?
<carlos> sabdfl, I prefer the first option, send me the undo directory, please...
<salgado> is staging down?
<mpt> ddaa?
<ddaa> mpt: pong
<mpt> ddaa: "resolved: One or more of the paths supplied doesn't exist."
<mpt> This is for an .arch-ids file
<ddaa> ha
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> resolved is stupid and broken
<mpt> I did cp foo.id.rej foo.id
<mpt> because foo.id didn't exist
<matsubara> the fields are: releaseroot and releasefileglob, and I think they belong to another form: productseries-source and shouldn't be on productseries-edit
<mpt> and then resolved
<ddaa> mpt: just fix all your conflicts and then "baz resolved --all"
<mpt> ok
* jordi tries to add his first LP spec
<jordi> sabdfl: should I still add a spec for this in LP, or is it enough now as there's code in your tree?
<sabdfl> jordi: go ahead and add it
<sabdfl> be nice to be able to say Implemented when it lands
<salgado> Kinnison, around?
<Kinnison> salgado: yes
<kiko> matsubara, what does ddaa think?
<kiko> matsubara, either that, or you need to move them from one interface to another
<ddaa> well... they sure would be weird in +edit
<ddaa> I guess +source would be better
<ddaa> but Keybuk is the consumer of this data
<ddaa> not me
<kiko> so what does Keybuk say?
<ddaa> so he's the guy to ask about permission policy
<salgado> Kinnison, you have write access to dogfood, right?
<matsubara> they are on the +edit now with the current non auto generated form
<Kinnison> salgado: yes
<salgado> Kinnison, would you apply a small patch there for me, so I can test something?
<Kinnison> salgado: sure
<salgado> Kinnison, great. what revision are we running there?
<Kinnison> salgado: quite an old one. You want me to upgrade first?
<salgado> Kinnison, no. the patch is one that's already in production. I want to make sure that patch causes a timeout I'm seeing
<salgado> Kinnison, this is it: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filezvL3VY.html
<Kinnison> can you put it in a file on mawson?
<kiko> salgado, except_()?
<Kinnison> salgado: we're at 2608 on mawson
<salgado> Kinnison, I don't have access to mawson
<salgado> Kinnison, it should be safe to replay rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2617
<Kinnison> I'll try
<salgado> kiko, yes, I guess that's what's causing the timeout when trying to merge accounts
<kiko> hmmm wonder how it's implemented
<Kinnison> salgado: patch replayed, dogfood restarted
<salgado> kiko, the same way as intersect() and union()
<kiko> salgado, hmmm
<kiko> Kinnison, architecturetag is just a stringcol. did you know that?
<kiko> processorfamily is foreignkey
<kiko> build.*
<kiko> sorry, DAR.*
<salgado> Kinnison, in dogfood, do we have the same limits we have in production for how long a query can run?
<Kinnison> salgado: dunno
<Kinnison> salgado: I doubt it
<Kinnison> kiko: yes
<Kinnison> kiko: that's completely correct
<kiko> Kinnison, and I can trust it even so?
<kiko> it's not even a dbschema value
<kiko> I don't understand why
<salgado> Kinnison, okay, thanks for applying the patch. you can undo it if you want; I won't need it anymore
<Kinnison> kiko: because it's arbitrary for the distribution
<Kinnison> kiko: It's the most trustworthy bit
<niemeyer> ddaa: Thanks for the session
<ddaa> I'm outta here guys.
<kiko> Kinnison, sounds dangerous -- why not have the distribution register the tag it likes? anyway, hacking on
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make test_simple_sendmail work deterministically (patch-2676: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<kiko> Kinnison, is the Releases.gz guaranteed to only contain one copy of a file?
<kiko> Kinnison, s/file/package name/ s/copy of/entry for/
<Kinnison> kiko: Packages.gz will only ever contain one stanza per package name
<kiko> Kinnison, thanks.
<kiko> Kinnison, in the pool I can find the dsc, the tar and the diff, right?
<kiko> and the deb
<Kinnison> yes
<Kinnison> the pool is pool/component/initial/spn/
<Kinnison> where "initial" is a-z or liba-libz as appropriate
<jordi> gotta leave to my internet-less flat. Laters.
<Kinnison> and comes from the spn
<kiko> Kinnison, why are source packages kept in an arch-specific directory? do we symlink between architectures?
<Kinnison> they're not
<Kinnison> the pool is everything in together
<kiko> oh, right
<kiko> doh
<kiko> I'm being silly
<kiko> man, util-linux is big
<kiko> sucks
<Nafallo> apt-get update outside pool, apt-get upgrade inside pool :-)
<carlos> sabdfl, do you have the patch ready?
<kiko> SteveA_, you're not going to like +1mb of test matter for gina, are you?
<SteveA_> kiko: sounds a lot.  why so big?  it needs real binaries?
<kiko> well
<kiko> I'd like to test with real packages
<kiko> I'm looking for small ones
<Kinnison> lua50
<Kinnison> s'small
<SteveA_> kiko: do you need the real binary data though?
<SteveA_> i mean, gina basically just sticks it in the librarian
<SteveA_> so any data will do
<SteveA_> you can turn off sig checking
<kiko> well
<salgado> SteveA, 5lines diff: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTvU7fv.html
<kiko> salgado, no, we run dpkg -e and stuff on the packages.
<kiko> errr
<kiko> SteveA_, that was for you. no can do.
<kiko> I'll try and make the hit smaller
<SteveA_> salgado: r=me
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix for bug 1623: external bug tracker page only shows 10 latest watches. When viewing a bugtracker, allow optionally displaying all bugtracker watches via a GET variable (patch-2677: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<salgado> SteveA, ta!
<SteveA_> kiko: don't worry too much about it
<kiko> thanks SteveA_ 
* salgado makes sure that exception is not raised anywhere else
<SteveA_> kiko: just get gina working
<salgado> it is not, as expected
<SteveA_> salgado: one thing
<SteveA_> what happens if an exception gets kw args?
<salgado> it breaks!
<SteveA_> aha
<SteveA_> so, do this
<SteveA_> don't give the exception *args and **kw
<SteveA_> make its init take  def __init__(self, sqlargs, sqlkw):
<SteveA_>     Exception.__init__(self, sqlargs, sqlkw)
<SteveA_> do that
<SteveA_> and make sure that the subclass of RequestExpired also works
<SteveA_> the subclass is RequestQueryTimeout or something like that
<SteveA_> in the same module
<salgado> SteveA, why do this instead of simply calling RequestExpired('foo', args, kwargs)? they seem to do the same thing, no?
* salgado is pretty sure there's a reason for that, but he wants to know it
<SteveA_> why do what?
<SteveA_> have a separate exception type?
<SteveA_> or write a special __init__ ?
<SteveA_> you don't need to write a special __init__, of course
<SteveA_> as the default Exception __init__ does the job
<SteveA_> so, if that's what you meant, well spotted
<salgado> so, no need to change anything apart from the *args and **kwargs to args and kwargs?
<SteveA_> you need to implement the same thing in RequestQueryTimeout
<SteveA_> or whatever that exception is called
<salgado> is that supposed to be a subclass of RequestExpired? was it added recently?
<salgado> I can't seem to find any subclass of RequestExpired
<SteveA_> oh... that merge failed
<SteveA_> so okay, go ahead and add it
<SteveA_> and i'll square it when i get the commit landed
* Kinnison heads off to do dinner, bbl
<Kinnison> ciao
<mpt> Who wrote librarianformatter_noca.txt?
<kiko> pas mois
<kiko> moi
<kiko> is there something you run that gets you a zopeless console, salgado?
<salgado> kiko, yes
<salgado> cd canonical/database ; python -i harness.py
<kiko> aha
<kiko> Kinnison, do you know what preimport_sourcecheck() is useful for?
<salgado> SteveA, did you see the messages where I said I couldn't reproduce that traceback you found in the logs today? might you have some time to discuss it?
<mpt> crap
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-games
<carlos> I think that page is a bit weird
<carlos> it says that " This source package is not published in The Breezy Badger Release."
<carlos> but you can see there information about that package being published ....
<carlos> or at least released...
<mpt> It uses the word "pocket"
<mpt> That's weird in itself :-)
<mpt> SteveA: ping
<mpt> kiko, can I change the zope source code?
<kiko> mpt, not really
<mpt> One of the LP tests is failing because it expects "An error occurred", and it's getting "An error occured"
<mpt> I think the misspelling is coming from zope
<kiko> mpt, possibly, but, well, should't we be providing a better error message?
<jbailey> mpt: Shouldn't it give a 500 response code with it for an error page?  Maybe just test for that.
<mpt> kiko, jbailey: it's a portalmessage in an addform
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added Urdu plural form (patch-2678: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<mpt> It's followed by a more specific error at the particular control
<kiko> mpt, we have launchpad-addform.pt, don't we?
<zyga> kiko: hi
<zyga> kiko: were you recently hacking public polls?
<mpt> kiko: yes, which calls for "status"
<mpt> which equals "view/update"
<mpt> and view seems to be in zope somewhere
<salgado> kiko, how's it going with that patch for poll traversals?
<kiko> salgado, you need to help gneuman, I've asked him like 3 times to get your help
<kiko> salgado, look at your INBOX -- how many emails did you reply to me today?
<salgado> kiko, the one related to #759 I'll discuss with matsubara soon. gneuman hasn't asked for help today, apart from some questions
<kiko> salgado, can you kick him for me?
<sabdfl> SteveA: so was PQM good to you?
<kiko> ffs
<salgado> kiko, he said he's going to do some cleanup before
<kiko> yeah yeah
<sabdfl> SteveA_: ping ^
<kiko> Kinnison, does publisher.publish() know not to publish a file twice?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: have we opened up the uploader?
<sabdfl> kiko: i have the TB now, then will continue looking at gina
<sabdfl> want to try to give you some concrete suggestions based on the current architecture
<sabdfl> the main thing i'm trying to discover is whether the source and binary package maps can be combined in such a way that you know, when you are importing a binary package, about ALL the binary packages in the "build"
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix to make RequestExpired show the sql query. r=SteveA (patch-2679: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> sabdfl, well, you could look at the source record and sniff through its binaries line, but I think that's often not complete. you could also put together an additional data structure that mapped source packages to binary packages.
<sabdfl> kiko: only way to be certain would be to do it backwards - go through all binaries, and keep track of which source they came from
<kiko> sabdfl, in a way, we do this already, right?
<sabdfl> i figure we need to create a consolidated data structure that knows about the binaries and the source packages, linked
<sabdfl> kiko: no
<sabdfl> we don't
<sabdfl> at the moment its two separate lists, as i read the code
<sabdfl> one of source packages
<sabdfl> and the a set of binpkg lists, by architecture
<kiko> I mean, we already go through all binary packages per architecture in the main gina loop
<kiko> salgado, otoh, is it vital that we discover this ahead of time, or can we do it lazily (as we currently do)?
<kiko> or do you think that we're not going to manage avoiding duplicating builds if we don't take this approach.
<salgado> huh?
<kiko> duh
<kiko> sabdfl!
<sabdfl> kiko?
<sabdfl> what i would want to end up with is a data structure in python that models the SPR -> Build -> BPR structure we want in the db
<sabdfl> then have Gina iterate over that structure, and map the bits we want into the db
<sabdfl> either SPN/BPN only, or SPR's, or the whole lot
<salgado> BjornT___, ping
<carlos> sabdfl, the .diff was good enough, thanks
<carlos> sabdfl, time to have dinner, later will add tests and request a trivial merge
<carlos> sabdfl, thanks
* carlos -> dinner
<sabdfl> np
<sabdfl> i hope that's a popular little feature-ette
<sabdfl> jordi: ^
<sabdfl> kiko: what's with the !?
<kiko> sabdfl, it was a correction to salgado, my brain's all gina today.
<kiko> this is going to be a long night
* kiko hacks some dsc files for fun and profit
<sabdfl> kiko: i apologise, i should have taken a long look at gina some time ago
<SteveA_> sabdfl: yes
<SteveA_> sabdfl: you pinged earlier
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  create a sortorder widget for the various bug listings that were using pesky table headers on list views. (patch-2680: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> SteveA_: so did newpackageclasses land? on both production and HEAD?
<SteveA_> it landed in HEAD.  stub should have put it onto staging
<SteveA_> it'll be put onto production tomorrow, assuming nothing bad happened on staging
<kiko> this is fun
<kiko> SteveA_, I have a question for you. can you take a quick one?
<kiko> I am testing gina
<kiko> gina creates source package releases
<kiko> however
<kiko> if I do
<kiko>     >>> SourcePackageRelease.select().count()
<kiko> before and after gina.txt
<kiko> (well, inside it, but before the call that spawns gina inside it)
<kiko> I always get back 6.
<SteveA_> you need to commit
<kiko> I do
<kiko> many times indeed
<kiko> oh
<SteveA_> in the doctest
<kiko> I see what you mean.
<SteveA_> seeing as you probably shell out
<kiko> right, right
<kiko> of course
* kiko apologizes
<kiko> SteveA_, using the ztm, right?
<SteveA_> kiko: what's happening with gina?
<SteveA_> kiko: import transaction ; transaction.get_transaction().commit() iirc
<SteveA_> there are examples elsewhere i think
<SteveA_> kiko: do i need to do anything with gina on staging / talk with stub tomorrow morning?
<kiko> SteveA_, I'm working on tests for it
<kiko> refactoring and cleaning up as I go
<looksaus> who is responsible for the bounty system in Launchpad?
<looksaus> and... someone here suggested me to create a "specification" in Launchpad
* bradb heads off
<looksaus> should I just add that info to the wiki somewhere?
* Kinnison returns from his dinner
<Kinnison> kiko: How do you mean?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm cleaning up my branch, merging in your stuff, solving the conflicts etc
<Nafallo> yay! /me added a hackergotchi ;-)
<Kinnison> SteveA_: I have a bizarre pagetest brokenness
<SteveA_> Kinnison: seen the hacking FAQ on accommodating whitespace?
<Kinnison> not uet
<Kinnison> I don't think that's the issue
* Kinnison undoes his branch into a side area to run the test suite unencumbered
<sabdfl> Kinnison: merging in my stuff from HEAD? did it land there?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: your stuff landed earlier today
* Kinnison is currently fighting his way through bizarre failure modes before doing a merge onto his branch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix the release bug counts on the bug listing + test (patch-2681: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> Life hasn't been made easy by overly-fragile pagetests
* Kinnison makes a fresh db and runs the pagetests
<Kinnison> is our sampledata now newly huger or something?
* Kinnison phews as the pagetests start
<Kinnison> SteveA_: once I have a copy of this test output, will you have a quick look at it for me?
<SteveA_> Kinnison: i need to sleep now.
<Kinnison> that's fair
* Kinnison will do his best to solve it on his own
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> each pagetest story gets its own fresh database to run in, yes?
<Kinnison> so any contamination from my nascentupload doctest shouldn't reach it, yes?
<SteveA_> yes
* Kinnison shrugs and tries again
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> sleep well
<Kinnison> and I'll see you in the morning
<SteveA_> okay
<SteveA_> i'll be around
* Kinnison nods
<carlos> sabdfl, around?
<carlos> sabdfl, I think we lost the link to change the permission rights (Closed or Open) for a product or distro
<sabdfl> carlos: ?
<carlos> sabdfl, I don't find it
<carlos> and I don't remember the URL
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+changetranslators
<sabdfl> it's under the Translations facet
<carlos> sabdfl, the form that lets you set the kind of permissions that a distribution or product has to handle translations
<carlos> oh!
<carlos> right
<carlos> sabdfl, thanks!
<sabdfl> i had to look for it too when i was testing this afternoon :-)
<sabdfl> but i think this is the right place for it
<sabdfl> carlos: you want to test these scenarios:
<sabdfl>  - user is a designated translator for that product and language
<carlos> sabdfl, yeah, it makes more sense
<sabdfl>  - user is not a designated translator, and there is a translator designated
<sabdfl>  - there are no designated translators
<carlos> ok
#launchpad 2006-10-16
<ryanakca> how do you remove a remote bug watch thingy? ex: https://launchpad.net/products/amarok/+bug/64573 is watching the same remote bug twice
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64573 in amarok "Amarok crashes on iPod connection" [Unknown,Unknown]  
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<jamesh> mpt: I did a bit of work on the new FormLayout stuff
<jamesh> mpt: a few screenshots are here: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/images/
<jamesh> the positioning of the textarea on formlayout-productseries-edit.png one looks a bit weird to me
<jamesh> but maybe left aligning all the labels would fix that
<jamesh> also, I am not sure where the "required" markers should go with this layout
<mpt> jamesh, that looks very cool
<mpt> well done!
<mpt> You're right about the textarea
<mpt> but I don't think there's any better solution
<mpt> The usual solution should be to make the textarea either the first or the last field in the form.
<mpt> So all the aligned elements are together, and all the textareas are together.
<jamesh> The alignment of formlayout-new-distro-task.png also comes out a bit weird since the fields are laid out in two groups
<jamesh> not sure how much of a problem that is though
<jamesh> what do you think about placement of the "(required)" text though?
<mpt> I think it should be removed, in favor of "Foo (optional):" labels for optional fields
<mpt> see bug 39142
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39142 in launchpad "Checkboxes should not be flagged as 'required'" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39142
<jamesh> alright.  Same question then: where do you think the "(optional)" labels should be placed?
<mpt> "Foo (optional):"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66344 in blueprint "Dependency chart becomes unreadable with >12 dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66345 in blueprint "alt="" in dependency charts makes them poorly accessible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66345
<stub> I think I'm going to do a full rollout - r4153
<stub> (as long as malcc or cprov agrees - soyuz is running with local patches)
<SteveA> morning
<stub> Morning
<stub> SteveA: Where are the navigation menus generated from now? I need to change the URLs they all point too
* stub finds LaunchpadRootFacet
<SteveA> which navigation menus?
<SteveA> there are several
<SteveA> ah, okay
<SteveA> you'll need to also grep for absolute URLs starting with the paths you're changing
<stub> There seem way to many places to change :-(
<stub>  $ grep -R /malone/ .  | wc -l
<stub> 131
<SteveA> redirects should handle it if you miss any
<SteveA> particularly if the redirects have logging
<stub> There won't be a redirect for /malone, because that is a perfectly valid URL to the malone product under the new system
<stub> So LaunchpadRootFacet handles the top level menu, bug URLs in the navigation and actions portlets in /+bugs still point to /malone/
<stub> And I don't know what generates that popup menu at the top of the page either
<lifeless> stub: have you just done an update ?
<stub> of what?
<lifeless> never mind
<lifeless> (got a weirdness in malone)
<mpt> stub, are you going to break URLs of the form https://launchpad.net/bugs/nnn?
<SteveA> I think we should blacklist "bugs" to keep that working
<stub> mpt: yup
<mpt> SteveA, agreed
<stub> The amazing mutating spec
<mpt> There was a spec???
<stub> Yup
<stub> Although it didn't have URL changes at all on it originally ;)
<mpt> That's something wrong with the spec process, perhaps
<stub> Ok. So no tacking on UI changes to non UI specs after the non-UI spec has been implemented
<mpt> Specs *should* mutate, otherwise for someone starting as a Launchpadder in five years, there will be no useful information outside of the code
<mpt> unless that's an ok thing
<stub> Nah - specs should be obsoleted, possibly by other specs being implemented (IMO)
<mpt> Well, specs can (a) describe how a feature should behave, or (b) describe how something should be changed
<mpt> Currently we have (b), so our specifications are glorified bug reports
<stub> Specs describe work to be done (except for specs flags as informational), and are not documentation that needs to be maintained.
<mpt> But without (a), it's harder to do QA, or to decide whether something is a bug.
<lifeless> the best specs I've seen describe a state to reach
<lifeless> *and*
<lifeless> how to reach it
<stub> You are talking about a Launchpadder in 5 years time. Unless the specs are treated as documentation and maintained in lockstep with code, QA using the spec is just silly. And specs should not be documentation, they should be a description of a task that was discussed, approved and implemented at a particular point in time.
<mpt> I see only assertions in that paragraph :-)
<stub> Specs should not be mutated, as then they stop being specs and become moving targets. You have no idea what is implemented, what will be implemented, what might be implemented, what was implemented.
<stub> If you have one spec, you might have an answer to one of those. Or a very confusing spec that attempts to address two or more.
<mpt> I don't think any of those particularly matter. What matters is whether there's a difference between what the spec says and what the code does.
<mpt> Because that can be regarded as a bug in one or the other.
<mpt> Otherwise you can't tell whether the divergence was because of design decisions made since the spec was approved, or because the developer was sloppy.
<stub> We need a different term then. In most usage, a spec represents an agreed chunk of work generally in the context of someone implementing a spec. Changes to specs during implementation involve negotiation. And changes post signoff are irrelevant as the chunk of work is done.
<mpt> So, I'm not a wizened software engineer, but I'm thinking of functional specifications
<mpt> Are you thinking of a different kind?
<stub> Same I think. But I don't see how a spec being implemented today can possibly be relevant in 5 years unless no work was done on that feature over that time.
<stub> Once a spec is implemented, its only use is historical information and possibly finger pointing.
<stub> If the feature needs to change, write a new spec.
<mpt> Okay, that's great
<mpt> because it greatly reduces the rationale for having a separate bug tracker and feature tracker :-) 
<stub> Use case would be a bounty on implementing a particular spec. The spec at the time the bounty was accepted is what counts, with changes a possibility through negotiation. And changes after signoff just represent destruction of historical record.
* stub wanders off to sort out flights
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> skype call?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> Well, I could hear you...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66367 in launchpad "Number of translations to do" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66367
<mpt> that's a dupe
<SteveA> i could not hear you
<SteveA> lets try echo test, both of us
<mpt> works fine for me
<SteveA> try again pleae
<SteveA> I'm having intermittent issues hearing voices
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> poo 
<SteveA> silence
<mpt> ?
<jamesh> do you have your microphone muted?
<mpt> If I did, the echo test wouldn't work...
<SteveA> no, it's a bluetooth issue I think
<mpt> complete silence from you now
<SteveA> I'll adjust alsa setting
<SteveA> don't just hang up!
<mpt> Shall I sing?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> hmm
* mpt thinks pqm.launchpad.net should have less aggressive caching
<SteveA> also spracht
<jamesh> mpt: I don't think it has any caching
<jamesh> mpt: the output of the test suite would be buffered, so the web front end wouldn't see each new line as it is generated
<jamesh> stdio only uses the line buffered mode (flush on new line) when outputting to the terminal
<mpt> It doesnt't send any Expires header, or anything else
<mpt> http://www.ircache.net/cgi-bin/cacheability.py?query=http%3A%2F%2Fpqm.launchpad.net%2F
<jamesh> ... so it isn't using caching
<jamesh> that URL site says that it will be considered stale
<jamesh> how can you less agressively cache the result than not caching it at all?
<mpt> Maybe Epiphany is looser with caching
<stub> danilos: Do you remember what I was supposed to be runnng against the production database today? I can't find the details in my IRC log and Carlos never emailed me (assuming it was actually Carlos who asked).
<danilos> stub: copy-translations
<stub> dapper -> edgy?
<danilos> stub: let me check the proper syntax, I think it's "copy-translations-from-parent.py dapper edgy"
<danilos> stub: that's right
<stub> ok - that's all I need. I'll wait until malcc or cprov get online to see if I can combine the downtime with a rollout.
* stub hopes Carlos wasn't just guessing when he said half an hour
<lifeless> lp review teem meeting in 41 minutes
<mpt> A 6.8 MB PQM failure message? That has to be some kind of record
<spiv> mpt: lucky you!
<mpt> I must have caused every single pagetest to fail voluminously
<stub> jamesh: Are you aware of any limits to the size of a regexp?
<jamesh> stub: not off hand
<stub> I'm wondering how safe it is to use a single |'d regexp when the list grows to be a few hundred items long
<jamesh> stub: I can't see it being worse than maintaining all those regexps separately
<stub> I'll probably leave it the way it is though, as it will allow the UI to report the id of the regexp matched if we want
<stub> (yagni?)
<jamesh> stub: fair enough.  If that feature is really needed, it can also be done with named groups
<spiv> stub: If you used named groups (like Moin's markup parser), you could have one regexp but still report an id.
<jamesh> stub: but if you'd prefer to go with multiple regexps for now, go for it.
<jamesh> (just make sure they don't get recompiled every run)
<stub> spiv: As in r'(?P<1>exp_1)|(?P<2>exp_2)|...|(?P<n>exp_n)' ?
<stub> Means people can't use (?i) syntax but that might be good
<spiv> >>> re.compile(r'(?P<a>a+)|(?P<b>b+)|(?P<c>c+)').match('aaaaa').groupdict()
<spiv> {'a': 'aaaaa', 'c': None, 'b': None}
<SteveA> stub: ask gustavo
<SteveA> he maintains regex libs in python
<SteveA> lifeless: review meeting?
<stub> Tests show only 100 named groups
<SteveA> python library tests?
<SteveA> named groups, so that you can say which pattern a particular name falls foul of
<stub> Me playing with a command line tests.
<stub> Non named groups have a similar limit
<SteveA> oh, a limit in python?
<SteveA> I was confused by your use of the word "Tests"
<SteveA> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> review meeting
<lifeless> sorry, had a phone call from mum right at the start
<lifeless> getting organised give me 5
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> who art here ?
<BjornT> me
<spiv> me
<SteveA> me
<jamesh> me
<lifeless> queue status...
<SteveA> actually... grammar nazi...
<SteveA> I
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> 11 items in the queue
<lifeless> longest is the tt-workflow mega branhc
<lifeless> BjornT: how is that co,ing ?
<BjornT> lifeless: i think i can finish it tomorrow. but it's taking some time since it's big, and i've also done other reviews in parallel, since it don't want it to block my queue completely.
<lifeless> BjornT: I've been trying not to allocate anything to you
<SteveA> tt-workflow?
<lifeless> BjornT: how many hours so far reviewing it ?
<SteveA> I can't quite place this
<SteveA> who is the author?
<spiv> tt == "ticket tracker", I believe.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.canonical.com/SupportTrackerWorkflowSpec
<lifeless> flacoste
<lifeless> see https://launchpad.canonical.com/PendingReviews for details
<SteveA> ok, thanks.  does francis know that large branches are not welcome in the future, and that he can get support from the review team in working out how to make landings in smaller units?
<BjornT> lifeless: i haven't checked yet, but i'd say it's almost two full working days. in short, several smaller patches would have been much faster to review.
<lifeless> SteveA: I think we need to do a general announcement about this
<SteveA> it's difficult to reverse-engineer a suitable staged landing plan from the whole blob
<lifeless> SteveA: as I mentioned on the phone to you
<SteveA> lifeless: I announced it last week in the meeting, btw
<BjornT> SteveA: i will at least inform him about it in my review.
<lifeless> SteveA: thank you
<SteveA> but I think this will take several announcements
<SteveA> it was met with general support iirc
<SteveA> or, my ego is being overactive again
<lifeless> ok, so jamesh - you have two branches over the 2 day goal period - whats up there ?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: ping
<lifeless> (4 and 7 respectively)
<Keybuk> I still get "Not allowed here" for https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv/+settopics
<jamesh> lifeless: just posted a review of matsubara's one.  Will get on to Bjorn's one
<SteveA> we may need to go to a policy of rejecting large landings unless they've been agreed with a reviewer in advance, sometime over the coming weeks
<lifeless> SteveA: :) I was proposing something like this to you, and you suggested we wait and talk in allhands
<lifeless> SteveA: so lets wait, and talk in allhands about it
<lifeless> everything else is within our target review period of 2 days
<lifeless> though there are a number of branches - BjornT spiv SteveA are the reviewers - that need to be done tomorrow at latest.
<lifeless> jamesh: you were bringing up white space cleanups at the lp meeting last week. How did that go ?
<spiv> I'm not sure that flacoste's 3402 line diff will be reviewed be reviewed tomorrow.
<jamesh> lifeless: I forgot to add it to the agenda.  Will do so for this meeting
<BjornT> lifeless: i plan to spend all of today and tomorrow reviewing, hopefully i'll finish all my reviews then.
<SteveA> lifeless: I have some review time today
<lifeless> SteveA: you already have jamesh/launchpad/death-to-tabindex allocated to you
<lifeless> SteveA: if you have time to do flacostes flacoste/launchpad/tt-views instead, you and spiv can swap :)
<lifeless> (death to tabindex is 1K lines, largely mechanical
<lifeless> tt-views is 3.4K lines, and not so mechanical, but seemed probably ok when spiv and I glanced at it
<BjornT> SteveA: if you have time for some more reviews, you could take salgado's shipit branch from my queue. i think it's fairly small, but i won't get by reviewing it today.
<lifeless> loo
<lifeless> lol, its pile on stevea day
<SteveA> stick them in my queue, and we'll see what I can do today
<lifeless> SteveA: fyi salgado is too busy with 1.0 to review at the moment, so there is some extra pressure on the review team; and the lp coding team has grown recently too
<SteveA> after that, I want no more reviews this week
<lifeless> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> as I have UI 1.0 stuff to do
<spiv> SteveA: thanks
<lifeless> jamesh: can you trigger a reviews run please
<lifeless> ok, any other business? 
<jamesh> lifeless: finished
<lifeless> wicked
<lifeless> SteveA: your reviews are ready
<lifeless> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/
<lifeless> SteveA: the biggest ones first please!
<lifeless> any other business 5
<lifeless> any other business 4
<lifeless> any other business 3
<lifeless> any other business 2
<lifeless> any other business 1
<lifeless> thanks for attending!
<SteveA> thanks lifeless 
<ctrlsoft> jamesh: hi
<ctrlsoft> jamesh: Is there any easy way to import bugs from trac into lp?
<ctrlsoft> (not just remote watch, but really migrate)
<jamesh> ctrlsoft: not at present.  We have an importer from the XML dump effbot's SourceForge tools generate, but that is not really that user friendly to generate
<jamesh> getting a better interchange format is a todo
<lifeless> poolie: btw, dotted decimal has landed
<ctrlsoft> jamesh: ok, thanks
<poolie> lifeless: sweet
<jamesh> ctrlsoft: we have an XML export format for a product's bugs, so it would be useful to be able to import something in a similar format
<jamesh> but that code isn't yet ready.
<ctrlsoft> jamesh: Any spec/bug about it?
<jamesh> ctrlsoft: no
<jamesh> ctrlsoft: I've already written importers for Ubuntu Bugzilla and SourceForge, so I'd really like to have a sane XML format I could tell people to give me
<ctrlsoft> jamesh: Yeah, that makes sense. I'm happy to write a generator for trac once there's a format
<lifeless> gnight all
<stub> cprov: I would like to roll out r4153 either tonight or (preferably) tomorrow morning my time.
<stub> cprov: That will add db patches 67-21, 22, 23, 24 and 26
<stub> cprov: I don't think any of those affect soyuz but thought I should confirm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66408 in malone "URL of bugs does not understand rejected bugtask status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66408
<cprov> stub: yes, looks ok, but we need 4155 cherrypick
<cprov> stub: or we can do it ourself only in drescher
<stub> cprov: So you don't need those local patches listed on the wiki page?
<malcc> stub: Let me check, I think they were mostly turning something off then back on again and things which are in rf, I'll confirm in a moment
<malcc> stub: Yes, confirmed. Two local fixes undo each other, the third is r4136.
<cprov> stub: the db patches should be fine too
<stub> cprov: I will roll out 4155 tomorrow everywhere, including drescer then.
<cprov> stub: perfect, thank you
<salgado> SteveA, do you have some time to review my latest shipit changes today, so that I can ask stub to include them in tomorrow's roll out?
<stub> Shouldn't we sit on the changes a few days before pushing out brand new code, or is it really urgent?
<salgado> stub, it is /really/ urgent, and it's quite low risk --just changes the front page
<stub> ok
<PSUSI> how would one go about getting spam removed from bugs on launchpad?
<seb128> is there a way to mail all the member of a team on launchpad?
<gjc> hmm.. lucky me, no nick registration needed here :)
<PSUSI> anyone know what to do when someone starts spamming bugs on launchpad?  can it be cleaned up and the offending email unsubscribed?
<salgado> PSUSI, although there's no automated way to do so, we can sort it out for you. what's the bug that's beeing spammed?
<PSUSI> I have a list of about 10 bugs that some silly person is also subscribed to and he seems to have recently installed a very broken email blocking probram that has ignored the Errors-to: header and replied with a confirm request to each bug
<PSUSI> so now this silly confirm request is posted to all of these bugs... standby for list
<jamesh> distributed spam blocking: get the rest of the world to filter your email
<PSUSI> 35934, 38649, 64174, 44370, 64585, 28925, 45768, 30284
<PSUSI> hehehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66422 in malone "How to deal with spam" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66422
<PSUSI> I just wish the retarded developers of these things would at least respect the damn Errors-to: header
<PSUSI> I also found a half a dozen of these confirm requests in my mailbox this morning as a result of a few posts to a public mailing list
<jamesh> It is an argument for requiring that replies maintain some token in the subject line (e.g. the bug number)
<PSUSI> the list sets Errors-to: specifically to be able to deal with ( read: unsubscribe ) email addresses that are undeliverable instead of bothering subscribers with that
<PSUSI> I think just setting the From: filed to an undeliverable address would fix it actually
<PSUSI> normal mail clients will use the Reply-to: anyhow
<ddaa> some do
<ddaa> it's an ongoing flamewar topic
* PSUSI flames on then
<salgado> seb128, no, we don't have a way to do that yet. (bug 44545)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44545 in launchpad "FOAF Request: make all Teams into email-aliases/mailing-lists" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44545
<PSUSI> non broken mail clients will respect it ;)
<seb128> gjc: ^^
<seb128> salgado: thank you
<PSUSI> jamesh: so you are manually cleaning the spam from the bugs and unsubscribing the guy?
<PSUSI> err, salgado  even
<gjc> seb128, salgado: thanks
<salgado> seb128, gjc, np.
<salgado> PSUSI, I can't do that myself, but I just noticed that he's only subscribed to bug 28925
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28925 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati "X fails to start in dapper flight3 & 4 with ati X600, onward all the way through dapper 6.06 LTS" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28925
<salgado> the problem is that he's notified every time a bug is marked as a duplicate of that one, and that one has lots of dupes
<PSUSI> salgado: do you know who can?  and if he isn't subscribed then why did he get notifications from the bug?
<PSUSI> ahhhh
<PSUSI> yes
<salgado> actually, he's subscribed to 47083 which is a dupe of 28925
<salgado> oh, he reported that one. :/
<salgado> stub, is there anything we can do to avoid glen-stewart's spam killer to spam bug 47083 and the dupes of 28925?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47083 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "installer CD fails to start X on Radeon X800 GTO" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47083
<elmo> salgado: how about a rubber duck deactivates his email, would that work?
<stub> eh?
<salgado> elmo, that may cause OOPSes because we assume that somebody who reported a bug has a preferred email
<elmo> salgado: sweet
<salgado> stub, on 47083 we can see an automated reply from the reporter's spam killer asking for a confirmation of the message. a similar message is sent every time a bug is marked as a dupe of 47083 or 28925.
<stub> Bg 47083
<stub> Bug 47083
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47083 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "installer CD fails to start X on Radeon X800 GTO" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47083
<stub> I'll unsubscribe glen-stewart for a start
<stub> I wonder if elmo's suggestion would blow anything up? It should work, but unlikely to be tested.
<stub> Hmm... should, because they would become an invalid user.
<salgado> I think it'd blow if the guy was the only person subscribed to that bug
<salgado> might blow in other cases too
<stub> Not much we can do anyway - it isn't as if Launchpad will ever be able to communicate with them.
<salgado> stub, btw, I think we had enough testing of the mirror prober on staging. there's no need to keep it running there
<stub> ok
<carlos> hi
<kiko-fud> bonjour mes amies
<kiko-fud> err amis
<kiko-fud> how's it going?
<SteveA> hello world
<SteveA> salgado-lunch: still need that review done?
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, around?
<kiko-fud> hey cprov-lunch 
<salgado-lunch> SteveA, yeah, I do
<cprov-lunch> kiko-fud: hey
<kiko-fud> how's it going cprov-lunch 
<kiko-fud> just saw your update to n-m-a-f
<cprov-lunch> kiko-fud: yes, very good so far, updating specs & plans, testing new i-f-p (w/o translations) in mawson.
<kiko-fud> cprov-lunch, the funny part is that mdz doesn't think that changing the RFC address would be a big deal
<kiko-fud> cprov-lunch, and malcc?
<malcc> Changing my rfc address probably wouldn't be a big deal either
<cprov-lunch> kiko-fud: well, it's precisely what is in the DSC, it will only change if we modify the SPR
<kiko-fud> malcc, so you arrived in one piece?
<kiko-fud> cprov-lunch, no, mdz was saying that it wouldn't be strictly necessary to store that exact line
<kiko-fud> as long as we never regenerated old indices files, I guess
<malcc> kiko-fud: Yup, the journey was suspiciously smooth. I think the universe must have a nightmare in store for me on the way home
<kiko-fud> malcc, you firm believer in karma?
<cprov-lunch> kiko-fud: yes, I understood, but better keep it constant, following the DSC, not the Person.displayname, IMHO.
<kiko-fud> cprov-lunch, yeah, I'm okay too
<SteveA> salgado: I'm reviewing your shipit branch now
<ddaa> SteveA: my hands are falling off, and I'll be going for dinner soon
<ddaa> I'll reply to poolie about the debian svn issue tomorrow
<ddaa> some clarifications seem to be needed
<malcc> Hmm, looks like the date created patch went into rocketfuel without the matching sampledata changes, anyone regenerating sampledata at the moment gets a bonus 1000 lines for their patch
<malcc> Any objection if I do nothing but make newsampledata in a branch and trivial it?
<kiko-fud> malcc, no objection, d it.
<SteveA> salgado: reviewed. well done.
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> is there a way to list package karms joined by maintainers, over a specific team? (ubuntu-dev)
* lamont has a question for the launchpad gang
<lamont> currently there are 3 or so releases worth of build logs in people.u.c/~lamont/buildLogs - does it make sense to import those into launchpad to go with the binaries that are there?
<kiko-fud> lamont, good question, check with cprov if it's doable
<lamont> kiko-fud: you will, or I should?
<kiko-fud> lamont, if you can, that'd be best
<lamont> cprov: how about it? ^^^
<lamont> :-)
<malcc> So this is build logs which would have been imported by gina, if gina imported build logs, right?
<kiko-fud> yes.
* kiko-fud gone
<cprov> lamont: what buildlogs ? security ?
<lamont> people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs - all of warty-breezy build logs
<lamont> no security logs
<lamont> just thinking it might be good to prune the size of that tree on p.u.c
<lamont> esp since someone went there today looking for an edgy build log, and had to be redirected to launchpad...
<cprov> lamont: well, not sure if they are useful since they were not done using our buildfarm. really, dunno.
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<lamont> cprov: neither were the binaries... :)
<cprov> lamont: it's feasible and you want them we can do it. if it was your question.
<lamont> cprov: the real question was (1) does it  make sense to do it, and (2) if so, how feasable?
<cprov> lamont: yes ;) legacy
<lamont> exactly
<cprov> lamont: it only make sense if you use it 
<lamont> well, not personally, but sometimes it's useful to compare the build log with the one that's not working for a security update or some such
<cprov> lamont: it's feasible, it's just a matter of finding the correspondent build record, upload the log to librarian and update its buildlog field
<lamont> so it really gets back to a dev-team question of "do we want them".  got it.
<lamont> cprov: I'll ask dev-team et al, and get back with you
<cprov> lamont: good, thank you for pointing that, I appreciate it.
<lamont> np
<SteveA> salgado: hi
<salgado> hi SteveA.  about the XXX I droped from some config files on my shipit-for-edgy branch... I'd like to keep them since I'm going to remove the variable I added soon
<salgado> do you think it'd be okay to not add that variable on the production config files and leave the XXX in them?
<SteveA> salgado: I'd say leave the XXX, add the variable, but add a further line of comment above the variable saying
<SteveA>  # XXX: the following config item is temporary, so the XXX above applies in the long term.
<salgado> fair enough
<salgado> SteveA, do you know if it's possible to check the status used by the redirect using testbrowser or if I have to use an old-style test?
<salgado> BjornT, maybe you know ^^?
<SteveA> I think you can't easily check from a regular "real" browser
<SteveA> so it may not be so easy from testbrowser
<SteveA> looking at the testbrowser code, doesn't look like there's an easy way
<SteveA> so, write an old-style test for it
<BjornT> salgado: i think you can do it by setting browser.handleError = True (or maybe False). but i'm not sure.
<salgado> yeah, I couldn't find anything either
* salgado tries
<sabdfl> kiko: briefly now - 'sup?
#launchpad 2006-10-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66485 in malone ""show only duplicates" in advanced search options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66486 in malone "subscribe reporter of dupe to original bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66488 in malone "mark as duplicate should automatically reject a bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66490 in launchpad "display /calculation error for top contributors?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66490
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<stub> Launchpad will be going down for about an hour in around 30 minutes time. Longer than usual downtime this week due to some data migration that needs doing.
<jamesh> mpt: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/images/formlayout-product-new.png <- that's the new form layout with the (optional) tags
<jamesh> mpt: for a smaller screen, it wouldn't leave much room for the actual form fields
<stub> Gah... screwed up my cherry picking.
* stub starts again :-(
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes for a code update and data migration work. Estimated downtime is 1 hour but will hopefully be significantly less.
<mpt> jamesh, nice work!
<mpt> holy crap our product registration page is full of silly fields
<jamesh> mpt: the alternative would be to put the (optional) text on a line below the main label.  What do you think?
<stub> We should just strip out most of the optional fields, maybe with a note on the form informing that other fields can be set by clicking on the 'Edit' link after product creation. imo :)
<stub> We already do this for Person I think.
<mpt> yeah
<stub> Display name and email address and off you go
<mpt> but really, screenshots URL? wiki URL? We're not babysitters for their own Web site's design
<mpt> Why not Weblog URL and news URL and release notes URL? :-)
<mpt> jamesh, I think putting it on a separate line would look weird
<mpt> The other option would be to put it after the field instead of before
<jamesh> mpt: sure, but my browser window is almost 1280 pixels wide and the labels are taking up ~ a third of the content area
<jamesh> I am not sure it'd be usable at lower resolutions
<mpt> ok, try "(Optional)" after the field instead of before
<mpt> That won't narrow wide optional rows, but it will narrow wide compulsory rows, because their labels aren't being padded by the "(Optional)" in other rows
<mpt> It would be nice if Zope allowed form field widths specified in percentages rather than mysterious-HTML-units
<mpt> (iirc 1 HTML width unit = the width of the letter "a" in sans-serif, or something like that)
<jamesh> I would have thought they'd base it on digit width
* stub taps his foot impatiently
<lifeless> jamesh: which digit ;)
<jml> lifeless: the thumb.
<lifeless> thumbwars! return of the palm
<lifeless> spiv: what did you need to do to get sodium running your cgi-stuff? just drop it in ~/public_html/cgi-bin ?
<spiv> lifeless: I think so, let me take a look
<spiv> lifeless: in fact, just in ~/public_html, named *.cgi
<spiv> (and chmod +x, obviously)
<mpt> gah, Launchpad's still down
<stub> Having a few postgresql issues - trying to sort out now (data migration scripts are still running anyway)
<jamesh> mpt: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/images/formlayout-product-new2.png <- look better?
<mpt> jamesh, not noticably better or worse, but if that makes them more compact, it's fine
<jamesh> mpt: it also doesn't affect the width of required fields, which is nice
<lifeless> jamesh: looks nice to me
<_thumper_> having major connectivity problems - on phone to isp now
<stub> Launchpad, inc soyuz, is back up
<mpt> oh, perfect timing, just as I finish for the day :-P
<mpt> oy, what's happened to the portlet headings
<mpt> They don't look like that on localhost
<jamesh> mpt: cached CSS, maybe?
<mpt> that was my first thought, and my second thought was "bother, I forgot to change the style sheet from launchpad.css to launchpad.css?foo=1"
<mpt> but then I shift-reloaded and it's the same
<jamesh> what page is looking wrong?
<mpt> Any page with a portlet
<mpt> but ... not in Firefox
<lifeless> why does clicking through to translate my language show me translated applications first ?
<lifeless> surely it should be untransalted first ?
<lifeless> specifically, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/en_AU
<mpt> mmmm, transalted
<stub> Making me hungry
<stub> Ooh.... missed lunch
<mpt> eh, must be a Safari problem, doesn't occur in Opera either
<jamesh> blame andersca and maciej
<mpt> It's even fine in Konqueror!
<mpt> so I think I'll blame maciej and hyatt
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> 'canonical ltd, a holding company..'
<lifeless> in the ubuntu desktop guide.
<lifeless> that seems...wrong
<jamesh> holding companies don't usually have so many employees
<mpt> It is wrong if it has that capitalization
<lifeless> it doesn't
<lifeless> its grammar and punctuation is correct
<lifeless> the content is whack
<jamesh> holding companies usually have far fewer employees than their subsidiaries
<lifeless> and hold things
<lifeless> like other company shares
<mpt> When Keybuk was on LugRadio someone referred to him as a Canonical employee, and he said, "Actually, I don'... never mind"
<lifeless> or patents
<lifeless> mpt: cause he works for Fieldwave
<mpt> I know :-)
<lifeless> which is technically subcontracted.
<mpt> that too.
<jamesh> mpt: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/sf <- single SourceForge tracker entry now.
<mpt> yay
<mpt> So previously we had 14 Sourceforge entries for only 39 bug links? ouch
<jamesh> 13 fewer tracker entries doesn't hurt ...
<mpt> oh, I agree entirely, I just hadn't realized *quite* how silly the previous situation was :-)
<Kamion> can I delete bug watches? the one on bug 44468 is crack
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44468 in Debian "Flight 7 Live CD Ubiquity Installer - Partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66515 in launchpad "Portlet headings look wrong in Safari" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66515
<mpt> Kamion, alas, that's bug 3140
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3140 in malone "Bug watches can't be removed" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3140
* mpt found that bug report using Google because it was quicker than using Launchpad's search...
<stub> Perhaps we should just back Launchpad onto GoogleBase
<jamesh> Kamion: you can edit the bug watch if there is an appropriate alternative
<jamesh> but I doubt there is
<Kamion> there is not
<Kamion> (the Debian task is bogus too)
<BjornT> mpt: do you have a quick suggestion for how the ui would look like for deleting bug watches? i don't see an obvious way of incorporating that functionality in the current ui.
<jamesh> you could ask stub to remove it then ...
<mpt> Yes, our current UI for that lives in Thailand
<stub> handsum bug watch. I delete you now.
<jamesh> stub: I found another tracker that should have been merged into "sf" -- emailed you the details plus SQL to clean it up
<mpt> BjornT, I included a suggestion in the bug description -- give the watch a status menu with two values, "Automatic" and "Not a Bug Here"
<Kamion> stub: thanks :)
<BjornT> mpt: oh. i thought the description was obselete, since it talks about bug watches being tied one-to-one to the software it's watching. "Not a Bug Here" sounds strange to have on the bug watch edit page, since it's not obvious what 'Here' means.
<mpt> BjornT, that wouldn't be on a separate page, it would be "inside" the Affects row associated with the bug watch.
<mpt> Anyway, it's past 10pm and I'm starving, tchau
<BjornT> mpt: so you are talking about the *bugtask* edit page? i implemented that once, but kiko rejected it. also, bug watches don't have to be linked to a bugtask.
<sabdfl> mpt: could we make Fix Released (a) green and (b) not wrap, on all bug listing pages including the milestone page, please?
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/sf
<sabdfl> no need for date-and-time
<sabdfl> also, none of those statuses are displayed
<sabdfl> either a bug, or we should remove the column
<sabdfl> that way, fewer lines would wrap
<BjornT> sabdfl: the status isn't displayed because we haven't implemented syncing of sf bug watches yet, for bugzilla bugs the correct status is shown.
<sabdfl> BjornT: we don't do ANY sync'ing from SF?
<jamesh> we could do it by screenscraping individual bug pages
<jamesh> which is inefficient, but not a problem if we've only got 40 of them
<BjornT> sabdfl: not yet. it's not that easy to do, since SF doesn't provide a good interface for querying the bug status. but i should dedicate some time in implementing proper status syncing of all the bugtrackers we support.
<BjornT> jamesh: or maybe you would have some time to look into that?
<jamesh> BjornT: I suppose so.  Not in the next week or so though
<jamesh> we'd need to put delays between page loads though
<jamesh> SF.net blocks your IP address if you scrape them too quickly
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah, putting delays also complicates the implementation a bit, but hopefully not too much.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66523 in malone "Date created isn't needed when listing bug watches for a bug tracker" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66524 in malone "Bug status name wrapping and colorisation" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66524
<BjornT> jamesh: i filed a bug about the SF bug syncing and assigned it to you. make sure to update the status of the bug if you start on it, since i might re-assign the bug to me if i'll find time to fix it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66529 in malone "Sync the status of SourceForge bugs" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66529
<carlos> stub: hi, how much time did the translation copy took?
<stub> Your asking me? You told me it would take half an hour I thought!
<stub> It had to be killed after some time (don't know exactly how long) due to other database problems that needed sorting.
<stub> Rescheduled for tomorrow 02:30 UTC
<stub> (hopefully it will finish in the one hour downtime window. I think we should do a test on the language pack db if that won't affect things).
<carlos> stub: I see, I was asking to know the real time it needs...
<carlos> I try to execute it in carbon to get an estimation 
<carlos>  /s/I/I will/
<jordi> carlos: but it will be like zillion times faster in production right?
<carlos> I don't know... carbon is supposed to be a backup server
<carlos> and it's quite fast
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64231 in update-manager "update-manager doesn't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64231
<stub> jordi: carbon is identical to the production server. If anything it will be faster because it is less loaded.
<jordi> stub: oh cool
<stub> carlos: Let me know how long the test run goes. If it goes more than an hour mdz will need to know.
<carlos> stub: ok
<stub> ta
* stub buggers off for dinner
<lifeless> kiko: mark says to ask you
<lifeless> something, I'm not sure what... anyhow, he says +10!
<salgado> stub, around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66540 in malone "Bug watches via URL dont distinguish HTTPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66540
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later!!
<Fujitsu> Hi... I got OOPS-290C258 when attempting to access https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/47848... Can somebody please have a look at that?
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/290C258
<bradb> Fujitsu: looking into it now
<Fujitsu> Thanks, bradb.
<Fujitsu> bradb, looks to happen for bugs with large numbers of dupes.
<Kamion> I was about to say that, yes
<Kamion> 47848 is probably one of the most-duped bugs in Malone
<Fujitsu> Kamion, exactly. I went to look at it after somebody wondered aloud about it in -motu.
<bradb> Some changes to dupe subscriptions just got rolled out, so that may be it.
<ajmitch> we were looking for the bug with the most duplicates :)
<Fujitsu> #47046 (non-reformatted partitions causing Ubiquity to explode) also suffers from it, and it has a million dupes.
<Kamion> looking at the oops, I think it might be more about bugs with large numbers of subscribers, although I'm no expert at reading Launchpad oopses
<Kamion> or somewhere in between, perhaps
<bradb> Kamion: might be that the new code is doing too many queries figuring out who is subscribed from dupe bugs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66552 in launchpad ""Please fix the problems below and try again." occurs when filing bug in ubuntu with package field non-empty and invalid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66552
<kiko> morning
<kiko> back in black
<fouadbajwa> hi, who should i post a feature request to for launchpad?
<kiko> fouadbajwa, to launchpad-users, to the spec tracker, or to the bug tracker, depending.
<fouadbajwa> okay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66562 in malone "BugSubscriberPortletView.getSubscribersFromDupes seems to cause timeouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66562
<danilos> who carlos
<danilos> ok, he is not here ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66567 in malone "tag-restricted bug list browsing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66567
<indu> kiko: hi, how  r u
<SteveA> hello
<indu> kiko: I want to register our Linux distro in launchpad distros list
<indu> can some please give me kiko's email id
<kiko> hello indu 
<kiko> indu, I haven't replied to your email yet but I will do so today
<kiko> sorry for the delay
<indu> kiko: its ok, I am searching for your mail id
<kiko> kiko@canonical.com
<indu> kiko: I want to register our distro "BOSS" in the launchpad site
<indu> kiko: ok
<indu> kiko: can u please forward me the details for registration
<kiko> indu, I'll email you about this.
<indu> kiko: ok thankyou
<indu> kiko: shall i mail u about this, so that u can reply me or else u will mail me
<kiko> I have your email here already
<indu> kiko: ok then will be waiting for you mail
<indu> kiko: ok I am leaving, will be back tomorrow morning
<indu> kiko: good day :-) , Bye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66570 in malone "Branch vocabulary search is restricted to context product" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66572 in malone "subscription behaves strangely when duplicates exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66572
<_thumper_> am I back or is it lying?
<SteveA> hi _thumper_ 
<_thumper_> hey SteveA
<_thumper_> I got hit by a hardware failure at the exchange
<_thumper_> bt engineers have swapped out a card
<_thumper_> and it seems like things are ok again, connection wise
<sivang> hi folks, how do I change a team's name ?
<sivang> (I am the admin on this team, there is another owner)
<salgado> sivang, launchpad.net/people/<team-name>/+edit
<sivang> thanks salgado 
<sivang> salgado: OOPS-290C385
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/290C385
<sivang> salgado: on the change name and title action
<SteveA> flacoste: ping
<flacoste> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> flacoste: I'm on the hook to do a largeish code review for you
<SteveA> we didn't have a pre-implementation call, and I'm not up to speed with recent work in this area.  So I'd like to have a voice call with you before I do the review.
<SteveA> Alternatively, a reviewer more familiar with the area can do the review.
<flacoste> SteveA: yep, I saw
<flacoste> SteveA: i'm available for a voice-call if you like
<SteveA> ok, can we do the call in 1 hour from now?
<flacoste> SteveA: ok, VoIP or real phone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66583 in blueprint "Cannot add a dependency on a spec in a different product" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66583
<SteveA> flacoste: skype please
* bradb_ & # lunch
<flacoste> SteveA: i never setup skype
<flacoste> SteveA: i can give it a try though
<SteveA> please do
<SteveA> sivang: try again please
<sivang> SteveA: btw, have you checked out the gizmo project?
<sivang> SteveA: http://www.gizmoproject.com/ , seem sto be better then skype, and I think it all free
<sivang> SteveA: thanks! it worked this time.
<SteveA> thanks sivang 
<sivang> SteveA: setup is also so painless
<SteveA> should try it sometime, thanks
<sivang> you're welcome.
<Keybuk> IntegrityError
<Keybuk> A server error occurred. 
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> that's bad, right?
<ddaa> That merely means that form you just posted did not properly check input validity, and the input was caught by a database constraint.
<ddaa> This sort of oops are usually fairly simple to fix. Thanks for exercising the bug, the error is logged, matsubara will file the appropriate bug if needed.
<Keybuk> ok, I'll nag him when he gets back from lunch
<Keybuk> we kinda need to be able to deal with UDS-MTV specs ;)
<ddaa> well, matsubara does not fix most bugs
<ddaa> he just file the u
<ddaa> file the bugs from the oops reports
<Keybuk> doesn't he fix the spec tracker?
<Keybuk> he did the last patch
<ddaa> *shrug* I'm bit at a loss on who's owning the spec tracker...
<ddaa> AFAIK, the main developer of the spec tracker is sabdfl...
<geser> hello, can somebody please fix the outdated Contents files on archive.u.c for edgy?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66586 in blueprint "Cannot accept or decline proposed specifications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66586
<SteveA> flacoste: ping
<flacoste> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hmm... just a moment.  I had a hard hang.
<geser> can somebody please fix the outdated Contents files on archive.u.c for edgy?
<SteveA> malcc / cprov: ^^^ ?
<SteveA> flacoste: trying to call you
<malcc> geser: Hopefully we'll run this tonight
<geser> thanks
<flacoste> SteveA: I missed your call...
<SteveA> calling again
<Ng> doh, I wanted to talk to matt
<Ng> come back!
<seb128> danilo_: do you work on template imports for rosetta too?
<danilo_> seb128: I can help if it's needed, though it's not been in my high priority list
<seb128> danilo_: I would like to get gnome-app-install template accepted to it can be correctly translated for edgy
<seb128> danilos: language pack have to be rolled on friday, and I want to let some time to translators
<seb128> template was not built for some time
<danilos> seb128: ok, I'll see to it right now
<seb128> and we get no feedback in such case :/
<seb128> we just noticed the issue yesterday
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> danilos: and do you remember the URI magic to make rosetta display > 10 strings on a page? browsing 35 pages to find a string is getting on my nerves :p
<danilos> seb128: just change the batch size, but it can easily timeout if you try too much
<seb128> 'just'
<seb128> I'm asking for how to change it
<seb128> ?batch=<number>?
* seb128 tries that
<danilos> seb128: btw, you can also download PO file and look for a string that way (that's what translators have been doing for a while already)
<seb128> I know
<seb128> I just want to fix that string and jump to next bug
<seb128> other way I've to wait for the mail to be sent to my debian email
<seb128> and with the fast Debian servers it can take some time :p
<danilos> seb128: btw, I don't see gnome-app-install template among needs review templates
<seb128> it was this morning
<danilos> ok, let me check approved and failed queues
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports?target=all&status=NEEDS_REVIEW&type=pot
<danilos> oh, it's there, I just missed it
<seb128>   	 po/gnome-app-install.pot in gnome-app-install in Ubuntu Edgy   	Needs Review  	
<seb128> Uploaded by Rosetta Administrators on 2006-10-16 18:03:04 UTC
<seb128> Will be imported into Template "gnome-app-install" in Ubuntu Edgy package "gnome-app-install"
<seb128> 
<seb128> k
<seb128> danilos: I found my string, thanks for the batch hint ;)
<danilos> seb128: np (btw, I didn't answer that; you could see the URL parameters by going to the second page ;)
<seb128> danilos: no, just the start parameter, not the batch one
<danilos> ah, it was there before ;)
<danilos> anyway, I approved the gnome-app-install.pot, it should start importing with the next poimport run (every 10 minutes)
<seb128> that was too easy to change probably :p
<seb128> danilos: rock on, thank you!
<danilos> yeah, we had a lot of timeouts because of that ;)
<SteveA> flacoste: ping -- reviewed
<flacoste> SteveA: already?
<SteveA> flacoste: if you can get an answer within the next 1hr, I'll deal with it tonight
<SteveA> the review was not so long
<SteveA> you wrote the code and tests clearly in general
<flacoste> SteveA: nice, i'm on it
<SteveA> so there was little PEP-8 nit-picking
<SteveA> but also, you did lots of random whitespace removal
<SteveA> I found that distracting, and it inflated the apparent size of the diff
<flacoste> SteveA: yeah, my editor does it for every file I save...
<SteveA> so, please dont' do that in future
<SteveA> or, save it, and commit that as a whitespace cleanup
<SteveA> separately
<flacoste> SteveA: I will try the separate whitespace commit approach
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Got time for a quick question?
<SteveA> matthewrevell: yes
<matthewrevell> SteveA: Is Launchpad ever likely to provide projects with install-package hosting, much like Sourceforge? From what I've read, I think it's unlikely.
<matthewrevell> Thought I'd check though
<SteveA> what do you mean by "install-package hosting" ?
<matthewrevell> Sorry, that wasn't particularly clear. I mean web space where projects can host packages for end users to download and install.
<kiko> matthewrevell, "packages"? as in "soyuz-built binary packages"? or as in "random blobs"?
<flacoste> SteveA: two questions
<flacoste> 1) I fold back ITicketActor in IPerson? I think yes is the answer, but just want to be sure
<matsubara> any reviewer available to review a 150 lines patch that's blocking the distro guys?
<matthewrevell> kiko: I'm thinking along the lines of what Sourceforge offers. For example: imagine Gaim used Launchpad. Could there ever be a point where Gaim might send their Windows users, for example, to Launchpad.net/Gaim/Download to get the latest install-gaim.exe?
<flacoste> 2) about the use of **kwargs, it is to make it easier to track the ITicketTarget.searchTickets signature
<flacoste> the database classes (implementing that interface) delegates the implementation to a common class which lists the parameters explicitely
<kiko> matthewrevell, you meant "random blobs" then. the answer is that we have no functionality planned for that, though it would be trivial to set up a basic system that offered downloads and people can already crib that by using bug attachments
<flacoste> so, adding a new search parameter doesn't require updating the intermediary signature
<matthewrevell> kiko: Okay, thanks.
<MagicFab> hi
<MagicFab> it seems someone has created a Colombia  team on LP, except it's not anyone in the current Loco team.
<MagicFab> Its members seem to be dummy/empt accounts.
<MagicFab> How can we address that ?
<kiko> MagicFab, well... is the issue the name of the team?
<MagicFab> yes, as I was planning to use LP to coordinate some team work
<MagicFab> another issue, I just tried to register a "quebec" team and I get an error message
<MagicFab> : Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. If this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID OOPS-290A574 in your message."
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/290A574
<MagicFab> ah..
<MagicFab> uh, password protected...
<MagicFab> so anyways... I have to run, but would like to know how the Colombia team could use LP without the confusion of this (seemingly) empty, inactive team with the same name.
<MagicFab> later :)
<looksaus> how am I supposed to use the "roadmap" feature in launchpad functional specs?
<matsubara> MagicFab_brb_l8r: you just found a brand new bug. Congratulations! :)
<ddaa> Now that we got the exception count low, maybe we can resurrect the idea of oops karma? ;)
<ddaa> Every time you find a new oops, you get karma, yay!
<ddaa> (just in case somebody misunderstood me, I'm joking)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66622 in launchpad "Register a team with an email address crashes." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66631 in soyuz "please remove warty from the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66631
<lifeless> mpt: why doesn't launhcpads product registration *ask* me about translations and bug reporting, in an optional couple of check boxen
<kiko> yeah, good question
<lifeless> I just had a subunit user ask me 'you said to use malone, but its not configured to'
#launchpad 2006-10-18
<lifeless> I registered subunit with lp /for/ malone etc
<lifeless> kiko: so Mark said to 'ask you', and tell you +10....
<lifeless> kiko: any idea what thats about ?
<kiko> ask me about what?
<lifeless> dunno
<lifeless> win 28
<kiko> win 28?
<kiko> like catch 22
<lifeless> 21:38 < sabdfl> lifeless: go ask kiko on #launchpad, and tell him I said.... +10!
<lifeless> (from #bzr)
<kiko> lifeless, is that all the context I get?
<lifeless> its all I had!
<kiko> was it wrt subunit?
<lifeless> nope
<kiko> because if it was
<lifeless> ahm... 
<kiko> then I am +10 too
<lifeless> possibly its to do with dotted revision numbers
<kiko> oh
<lifeless> kiko: you like subunit, or asking for lp usage on registration ?
<kiko> the latter
<kiko> I don't know subunit
<lifeless> I'll file a bug
<kiko> so it's hard to say whether I like it or not
<lifeless> for asking
<lifeless> have you seen the dotted decimal revnos ?
<kiko> hmmm, no I haven't
<lifeless> do you have a branch of bzr.dev handy ?
<kiko> not that either
<lifeless> heh
<kiko> what are they useful for?
<lifeless> well, get one, and then use it to do log on lp
<lifeless> they tell you more information about commits visually
<kiko> ah hat sounds cool
<lifeless> I blogged about it
<ddaa> lifeless: accourding to your blog, it looks like it's the ugly ones with many-many-many digits for long-lived brances that won
<ddaa> I wish I had been able to keep up with the ML so I would have complained earlier
<AlinuxOS> danilos, ping
<Keybuk> kiko: ping?
<Keybuk> sabdfl: bug #57152 and bug #66650
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57152 in launchpad "Database constraint triggered in +settopics page." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57152
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66650 in blueprint "Driver has no permission to administer uds-mtv specs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66650
<Keybuk> sabdfl: more problems with blueprint for uds-mtv ... still :-/
<sabdfl> Keybuk: matsubara was going to patch that
<sabdfl> kiko: could you check with matsubara on the status of that, please?
<sabdfl> thanks
<Keybuk> sabdfl: he patched half of it ... this is a new bug found since getting that patch
<Keybuk> I can see the proposed list now
<Keybuk> but can't actually do anything with it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66650 in blueprint "Driver has no permission to administer uds-mtv specs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66650
<kiko> sabdfl, Keybuk: matsubara has a patch started for that
<Keybuk> which one?
<malex> Hi. I would like to talk to somebody about an erroneous import of an upstream project into Rosetta.
<malex> Is rosetta@launchpad.net
<malex> the appropriate email for raising an issue about a particular project's state in Rosetta?
<malex> Hmm, it seems that rosetta@launchpad.net is a broken relay. Please somebody provide a real contact address for Rosetta admins.
<jamesh> malex: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com, maybe?
<stub> Launchpad is going down in 15 minutes to allow some data migration to be done. Estimated downtime is 1 hour.
<mpt> Goooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> hahaha
<mpt> "Launchpad will be going offline for maintenance very very soon."
<mpt> lifeless, to answer your question of 4.5 hours ago: Because Launchpad is data-model-driven rather than user-driven
<mpt> so there has been no user testing and improvement of things like that
<jamesh> is PQM stalled?
* stub checks
<stub> jamesh: Not any more
<stub> Launchpad downtime looks to be another 40 minutes I'm afraid - I had to restart one of the processes.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66672 in launchpad "copy-missing-translations-from-parent.py should run in READ COMMITTED isolation rather" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66672
<jamesh> lifeless: I submitted an LP merge, which seems to have disappeared -- no success/failure email, and it is no longer displayed on pqm.launchpad.net
<jamesh> would it be possible to check what's up?
<lifeless> jamesh: check your pqm-submit config
<lifeless> 99% you have /home/warthogs/archives in your submit rule
<jamesh> lifeless: I would have got a failure email then, right?
<jamesh> and I did a successful merge yesterday
<lifeless> there seems to be a bug
<lifeless> I got a traceback
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66684 in malone "https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs shows 'no open	bugs'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66684
<jamesh> lifeless: so do you know what happened to my merge?
<jamesh> should I resubmit it?
<lifeless> jamesh: check with --dry-run
<lifeless> jamesh: make sure it has the right submit path (/code/)
<lifeless> if it does, then its probably the one that hung pqm and stub killed earlier
<stub> pqm wasn't hung - I just neglected to reenable it yesterday
<jamesh> lifeless: it is definitely generating a merge request with /code/ rather than /home/warthogs/archives/
<stub> (and nobody noticed for 1 day!)
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, and the right source path too ?
<jamesh> yes
<lifeless> ok
<jamesh> pqm-submit even makes sure the source is up to date before hand
<lifeless> send it in and I'll look for what happens
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  It is in the queue.
<jamesh> the pqm.launchpad.net page indicates that one of John's bzr branches got merged previously
<jamesh> but there was a ui-1.0 merge from SteveA queued before my branch previously
<poolie> hi
<poolie> can someone answer this?
<poolie> > Hey guys,
<poolie> > When I have subscribed to a bug in Launchpad.net's Malone bug tracker and the
<poolie> > bug gets marked as a duplicate, does it automatically subscribe me to the other
<poolie> > bug report?
<lifeless> rotfl
<jamesh> poolie: you get bug mail for the main bug report, yes.
<poolie> jamesh, thanks
<_thumper_> morning all
<mpt> lucasvo, before you accidentally reported a bug on staging, did you know what staging was for?
<poolie> _thumper_: hello
<poolie> spiv: hi?
<ajmitch> hi jelmer 
<ajmitch> interesting, remote bug tracker stuff has been changed?
<jamesh> ajmitch: you mean creating bug watches by entering URLs instead of bug tracker + bug number?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> useful to not have to scroll through a list of unrelated bugtrackers
<jamesh> you probably won't notice it, but we killed off all the sourceforge.net bug trackers but one
<jamesh> which reduces the number of registered bug trackers and removes the need to register SF trackers for each product+tracker combo
<ajmitch> excellent
<ajmitch> what happens if an url is entered that you don't know about?
<jamesh> dunno.  I'd guess it either gives you an error or registers a tracker
<BjornT> ajmitch: at the moment it tells you to register the bug tracker. there are plans for pretty much automatically register the tracker for you, though.
<jamesh> sabdfl wrote code to do automatic bug tracker registration, which we used when doing the ubuntu-bugzilla import
<jamesh> but it did result in a fair number of duplicate registrations
<BjornT> yeah, i'd rather have the user confirming that the bug tracker should be created. and at the same time, maybe informing the user that the given product officially uses bug tracker 'foo'.
<jamesh> the main issues were things like http://bugzilla.mozilla.org vs. https://bugzilla.mozilla.org, http://bugzilla.gnome.org vs. http://bugs.gnome.org
<jamesh> then there are other cases like http://bugs.debian.org/NNNN vs. http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=NNNN
<BjornT> http vs. https we can handle quite easily, and i might even fix that today. the other cases are a bit more tricky to handle, but having a notice "this product uses bug tracker 'foo'" would help.
<jamesh> or even give an example of what we expect
<jamesh> if product foo uses Gnome bugzilla, we know that bug URLs should look like http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=NNNN
<jamesh> so we could tell the user what to look for
<BjornT> yeah. we could even take the bugs.gnome url the user enter, make it into a bugzilla.gnome.org url and ask the user if that url is correct.
<jamesh> lifeless: I didn't get a status email from PQM again
<indu> kiko: hi, how r u
<indu> hello, when ca i expect kiko here
<indu> hello, when can i expect kiko here
<_thumper_> indu, probably not for a few more hours
<indu> oo
<Kuhrscher> Hi is there any possibility to get the following bug fixed before the langpack deadline?
<Kuhrscher> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gwenview/+bug/62927
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62927 in gwenview "Untranslated strings gwenview (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Kuhrscher> Gwenview in Edgy uses an old template (1.3.1?) instead of the on of the version in edgy (1.4.0)
<Kuhrscher> Perhaps this is caused because the translations are released in a separate package (similar to koffice)
<jordi> Kuhrscher: is that something new in edgy?
<Kuhrscher> yes, because in dapper 1.3.1 has been used
<Kuhrscher> jordi: And I think in this release this translation was included dirctly in the source package
<jordi> Kuhrscher: makes sense
<jordi> I think carlos needs to do some magic there.
<Kuhrscher> jordi: Yes, in dapper 1.3.1 has been used with po-files included in the tarball
<Kuhrscher> Would be great
<jordi> danilos?
<Kuhrscher> jordi: carlos isn't online atm, right?
<danilos> jordi: ping
<danilos> jordi: one can probably reupload the tarball with PO files there
<jordi> danilos: doesn't carlos do something with kde-i18n?
<jordi> maybe he can do the same with this one
<jordi> but I'm not sure what's involved in that process
<jordi> Kuhrscher: not apparently
<Kuhrscher> jordi: I discussed a lot of similar issues with carlos
<indraveni> kiko: hi
<indraveni> kiko: this is indu
<Kuhrscher> jordi, danilos: Do you know if carlos will go online today?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: I don't really know, he might but only a bit later since he's travelling
<Kuhrscher> danilos: So he he won't be able to fix this gwenview issue, right?
<danilos> Kuhrscher: well, either jordi or I can upload the tarball with translations, but I am not sure if that's what carlos has been doing with other similar issues
<danilos> jordi: I think uploading them would be fine, since waiting for carlos might take away precious time from translators, what do you think?
<jordi> danilos: I think so
<Kuhrscher> danilos: It would be very kind, if you could try it :)
<Kuhrscher> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gwenview/gwenview-i18n-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<Kuhrscher> That's the (leftclick) link to the translations
<danilos> jordi: have time to do it, or should I before I split off for lunch?
<indraveni> kikoL r u there?
<_thumper_> ping ddaa
<ddaa> _thumper_: pong
<_thumper_> a few private questions if you have time
<ddaa> sure, go on
<TreMobyl> Is there a way to see the bugs I've reported from my account info page?
<matsubara> TreMobyl: https://launchpad.net/people/<your-lp-name>/+reportedbugs
<TreMobyl> matsubara: is there a link to that someplace?
<matsubara> TreMobyl: yes, in your account page (https://launchpad.net/people/<your-lp-name>) click on Bugs in the LHS menu
<_thumper_> TreMobyl: then click on reported frm the top LHS menu (defaults to assigned I think)
<TreMobyl> "bugs" takes me to assignedbugs
<matsubara> TreMobyl: yes, and the link is in the top LHS menu (Reported bugs) as _thumper_ just said ^
<TreMobyl> ah, sorry for my lack of reading.
<matsubara> TreMobyl: it's kinda tricky to find those links and there is a bug reported about it.
<TreMobyl> cool.  Thought I was probably just missing something, which is why I asked before filing a (n invalid) bug.  :)
<matsubara> TreMobyl: you might be interested in subscribe to bug 2982
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2982 in launchpad "A person's Bugs page should show all bugs they are involved with" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2982
<TreMobyl> matsubara: danke
<kiko> hey
<MagicFab> Helo - I can't seem to be able to register new teams in LP.
<kiko> hey MagicFab 
<kiko> what's up?
<MagicFab> Getting this the 3 times I tried:  " Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<MagicFab> If this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID OOPS-291C397 in your message"
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/291C397
<kiko> let's see.
<MagicFab> I was hoping I could cheat a bit and come here for help :)
<kiko> MagicFab, I need 5 minutes for the oops to sync.
<kiko> then I can tell you what to do.
<MagicFab> np.
<MagicFab> I was trying to create "ubuntu-qc" 
<matsubara> kiko: he's being affect by bug 66622 which is already fixed. Want to review it? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66622 in launchpad "Register a team with an email address crashes." [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66622
<kiko> matsubara, sure.
<kiko> matsubara, what's the workaround? that's what MagicFab needs to know.
<MagicFab> I guess not putting an email... duh!
<matsubara> MagicFab: exactly
<MagicFab> yup, worked. un-friendly! but IRC magic works for me :D many tx.!
<jordi> danilos: ah, you asked 5 mins after I left office
<danilos> jordi: it's still open for you to enjoy it :P
<jordi> danilos: really? are all Serbians as generous as you?
<danilos> jordi: no, I am a rare flower :P
<jordi> wow this was the quickest + stronges storm in years
<jordi> the park ouside is flooded
* bradb_ & # lunch
<MagicFab> I have noticed my signed code of conduct is one big paragraph. Should it be formatted (at least linefeeds) ? Does anyone see the same on their LP CoC page ?
<MagicFab> I'm thinking LF / CRs are being parsed out
<MagicFab> "View source" shows it's ok... so it's just CSS / HTML formatting
<Keybuk> matsubara: ping?
<matsubara> Keybuk: pong
<Keybuk> matsubara: I cannot find the "Needs Discussion" checkbox in blueprint *at all*
<Keybuk> some specs are being re-proposed, but are no longer marked "Needs Discussion"
<Keybuk> so they won't get scheduled
<Keybuk> where's that check box gone>?
<matsubara> Keybuk: where was it before disappearing?
<Keybuk> matsubara: I was sure it was under "Administer"
<matsubara> Keybuk: I have no idea where it is. I suggest you to file a bug on it.
<matsubara> Keybuk: maybe bug 50654 might explain it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50654 in blueprint ""Needs discussion" flag should be a definition state instead" [Wishlist,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50654
<Keybuk> fair enough
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66778 in launchpad "Code of Conduct is not formatted right - minor HTML output problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66778
<matsubara-lunch> MagicFab: does your code of conduct page look like this:  http://librarian.launchpad.net/2277354/Screenshot.png?
<carlos> hi dudes!
<carlos> danilos: ping
<MagicFab> matsubara-lunch, no...
<MagicFab> matsubara-lunch, let me append a screenshot
* _thumper_ -> food
<MagicFab> matsubara-lunch, http://librarian.launchpad.net/4889125/Screenshot.jpg
<matsubara> MagicFab: thanks.
<sabdfl> kiko: who can handle some changes to the LP membership email structure for me?
<kiko> sabdfl, probably salgado. do you have a bug #?
<Amaranth> is there any way to set a bug to 'unknown' or something? i know a bug isn't caused by my package but it's not known what causes it
<kiko> Amaranth, that's a bug just on Ubuntu
<kiko> you can clear out the source package name
<Amaranth> awesome, thanks
<sabdfl> kiko: will file shortly
<kiko> sabdfl, thanks. 
<kiko> bradb_, ping?
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<bradb_> kiko: pong
<kiko> bradb_! how's it going?
<bradb_> kiko: hi. was planning on putting RM back up for review again tonight (have to step out for an appt in a bit)
<kiko> bradb_, I was wanting to check up on the guided filebug test you wanted me to do
<bradb_> kiko: yeah. looking mainly for general UI feedback. i know it's missing some dazzle too.
<kiko> let's see it :)
<bradb_> kiko: sftp://sodium/code/bradb/launchpad/malone-guided-filebug
<kiko> pulling down.
<sabdfl> kiko, salgado: #66787
<sabdfl> can't WAIT for the smart server on devpad
<kiko> sabdfl, is it "crips and clean" now?
<kiko> I have a hard time keeping up
<carlos> kiko: hi dude, how's going your view restructuring branch?
<kiko> carlos, I'm going to land it between today and tomorrow
<kiko> so that's good news
<kiko> jamesh did not trash me!
<carlos> cool, thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66787 in launchpad "Membership emails need cleaning up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66787
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Do you have one minute?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: hi
<carlos> sure
<carlos> tell me
<Kuhrscher> There is a bug concerning gwenview's translation import... Is it possible to fix it before the deadline?
<Kuhrscher> https://launchpad.net/bugs/62927
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62927 in gwenview "Untranslated strings gwenview (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> let me check...
<Kuhrscher> I already talked with jordi about it...
<Kuhrscher> carlos: The .po files have been released in a separate package and not in the tarball like for the last version which was in Dapper
<carlos> Kuhrscher: did anyone package it for Edgy?
<carlos> anyway, I will do a manual import
<Kuhrscher> The lang files? I don't think so...
<Kuhrscher> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gwenview/gwenview-i18n-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<carlos> ok
<carlos> is Dapper version correct?
<Kuhrscher> Sorry I don't know
<Kuhrscher> But I think so
<Kuhrscher> Yes, it seems like Dapper uses the right template (for 1.3.1)
<Kuhrscher> But the version bump from Dapper to Edgy changed nothing in template and translation
<carlos> I'm uploading the new .po files right now
<carlos> about the template...
<carlos> I need to check why didn't we get the new one
<Kuhrscher> How is the template generated?
<carlos> it's generated on build time
<carlos> I don't know the details
<carlos> it's done by Ubuntu developers
<Kuhrscher> Perhaps the po files in the source are used for this? This would explain that there was not any change in the template...
<Kuhrscher> Similar to the problems with koffice
<Kuhrscher> koffice and koffice-i18n: problems with the template generation...
<carlos> the .pot file is there
<carlos> but the import failed
<carlos> I'm forcing a new import
<carlos> and will check what's wrong with it
<Kuhrscher> Ok, thanks
<carlos> danilos: your email is bouncing
<SteveA> flacoste: you have new review mail
<flacoste> SteveA: great!
<SteveA> I'm working for a few more hours, so if you can get me a reply soon, we'll see if we can reach a conclusion tonight.
<carlos> SteveA: so, how was your move? 
<SteveA> carlos: pretty smooth, thanks!
<carlos> nice :-)
<pips1> hi
<pips1> does changing my LP name change my email address too?
* bradb_ & # appointment. bbiab.
<pips1> does changing my LP name change my @edubuntu.org address too?
<pips1> lifeless ^^^ ?
<carlos> pips1: I guess, because it's done automatically based on data in launchpad
<pips1> carlos: ta
<Kuhrscher> Is there any problem with Rosetta's upload queue? I uploaded 3 files as upstream release this morning but none appeared in Rosetta...
<kiko> carlos, have we been keeping a close eye on the upload queue for upstreams?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: OO.org + full KDE upload last week
<carlos> Kuhrscher: so it's a bit delayed atm
<Kuhrscher> I just tried to upload two desktop-* files and a actualized version of knetworkmanager...
<sabdfl> kiko: no crips no glory
<kiko> sabdfl, t-shirt?
<sabdfl> let's test that "edit description" magic you landed
<sabdfl> might even get yerself a few karma points!
<carlos> kiko: jordi does it, but seems like we have one week or so of delay.  I will check with him 
<kiko> carlos, I'd like those to be approved daily
<kiko> carlos, it's really bad service to wait for a week to spend 2 minutes approving them
<carlos> kiko: then danilo or me should do that instead of jordi
<carlos> it's not 2 minutes to approve them
<kiko> carlos...
<carlos> we should do some checks
<kiko> okay, 3.
<carlos> dude...
<carlos> to see if they are upstream or that they checked with upstream to follow our import policy
<carlos> sometimes is quite fast if we see the list of developers and the requester is in the list
<carlos> others, we need to wait
<carlos> but don't worry, we will 'refactor' the process to try to do it faster
<Kuhrscher> Ahh, you approve these uploads ("Published upload") manually?
<carlos> not all those
<carlos> only a small percentage
<carlos> usually, the first time a new .pot file is uploaded
<carlos> later updates are automatically approved
<Kuhrscher> So desktop-kmplayer and desktop-kaffeine have to be approved?
<carlos> if it's a .po file, no
<carlos> unless you used something else as its filename other than its language code
<Kuhrscher> Ahhh, that seems to be the point...
<Kuhrscher> I didn't know that...
<Kuhrscher> So I could just upload these files as de.po again?
<carlos> well, it also depends on where did you upload it
<carlos> if you did it in a URL like foo/de/+upload
<carlos> it will work because we know exactly where do you want to upload it
<Kuhrscher> sure ;-)
<jordi> kiko: nope, Iv've beeen inactive on the queue last week due to the holidays and stuff
<jordi> I'll give it a facelift now
<kiko> jordi, we'd like to keep good QoS on the queue, so when you are inactive you /must/ hand it off to someone else explicitly, via launchpad list.
<jordi> kiko: ok, and sorry about it.
<kiko> jordi, sure thing. just remember that Q is to be our "middle name".
* jordi nods.
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you later!
<Kuhrscher> bye
<jordi> laters
<mdz> kiko: I just got a very strange page back from Launchpad
<mdz> kiko: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/temp/integrityerror.html
<mdz> kiko: that was the page, in its entirety
<mdz> kiko: I have reproduced it twice in a row (re-POSTing the same request)
<matsubara> mdz: was it in +settopics?
<mdz> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> mdz: the fix is up for review
<mdz> matsubara: am I hosed or can I submit this request somehow?
<mdz> that is, is +settopics broken or is it more specific?
<jordi> I just got a request to fix the bazaar information for the evolution-data-server product. Can anyone assist here?
<matsubara> +settopics is broken, it's bug 57152
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57152 in launchpad "Database constraint triggered in +settopics page." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57152
<matsubara> mdz: ^
<mdz> so it's impossible to submit that page?
<matsubara> mdz: unfortunetely, yes. the only workaround i know for it, is to approve/decline the specs individually
<kiko> matsubara, is that bug fixed? and if not can we get it fixed and cherry-picked overnight?
<kiko> it should be priority -20 at this point
<matsubara> kiko: it's up for review
<kiko> matsubara, where's the patch?
<matsubara> yesterday I asked here if anyone on review team could volunteer to review it because it's blocking the distro team, but no answer.
<kiko> I can review it now.
<kiko> don't let me go to bed when there's an issue like that still open
<matsubara> great, thanks kiko. just a sec, I'll find the URL
<kiko> matsubara, is it your patch?
<matsubara> kiko: yes.
<kiko> good job
<kiko> matsubara, the authentication.py change is unrelated yes?
<matsubara> kiko: see privmsg
<matsubara> kiko: but yes.
<matsubara> kiko: just a cleanup I spotted and added togetheter to spare some pqm cycles
<kiko> matsubara, don't overuse that. PQM is almost always idle.
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<kiko> matsubara, do we not set the speclink status directly anywhere else?
* matsubara checks
<flacoste> SteveA: you've got review mail
<matsubara> kiko: nope
<SteveA> ta
<kiko> matsubara, can you add a test for declineSpecificationLinks as well?
<matsubara> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks.
<kiko> matsubara, with that I guess r=kiko. I'm a bit miffed that the tests added are so simple but perhaps that's enough to catch the problem clearly.
<SteveA> flacoste: replied
<matsubara> kiko: I'll file a bug regarding that. I just wanted to leave the form at least working. https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/filelwUitH.html <- the new test added plus another small cleanup not related to this fix but relevant to SprintSpecification :)
<kiko> a BIBLE of bad habits
<kiko> the archangel gabriel will remember me
<kiko> matsubara, r=kiko
<matsubara> kiko: haha c'mon that was at least relevant to the code I was touching
<matsubara> kiko: anyway, thanks for reviewing it. pushing it.
<kiko> matsubara, please push, commit and request a bowl of cherries
<kiko> maybe an urgent bowl of cherries to be clear
<matsubara> kiko: sure
<carlos> Kuhrscher: hi, around?
<Kuhrscher> yes
<carlos> Kuhrscher: I see kio_jabberdisco.pot in kopete and kdenetwork
<carlos> Kuhrscher: which one should be used?
<kiko> mmmm
<Kuhrscher> the one of kdenetwork-3.5.5 (not 3.5.4!) should be correct
<Kuhrscher> since kopete-0.12.3 is now part of kde-3.5.5 and has been translated there
<carlos> ok
<carlos> Edgy has 3.5.5
<carlos> thanks for the info
<Kuhrscher> carlos: But there sould not be any difference... Just 4 strings, last change one year ago...
<carlos> it's the same content
<carlos> anyway, I already did that move, I was confused between Dapper and Edgy entries
<carlos> thanks anyway
<Kuhrscher> generally kopete is part of kdenetwork, there was some kind of fork of 0.12.x until 3.5.4, but now it's resynced
<carlos> so kopete is back in kdenetwork again?
<Kuhrscher> carlos: yes, exactly
<carlos> I see, ok
<Kuhrscher> carlos: "Version 0.12.3 of Kopete replaces 0.11.3 in KDE 3.5.5"
<Kuhrscher> carlos: (from the release notes)
<Kuhrscher> http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-3.5.5.php
<carlos> ok
<jordi> carlos: how do you deal with this? do you just upload a tarball?
<jordi> carlos: danilos and I were close to doing this this evening
<carlos> deal with what?
<kiko> matsubara, the patch that fixes the double-post bugs in team membership and both bug 57300 and something else is up for review with salgado, keep him on it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57300 in launchpad "AssertionError while approving a team membership with a expiry date in the past." [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57300
<kiko> ah, and bug 30649.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30649 in launchpad "Shouldn't be possible to set an expiry date prior to today when editting a team membership" [Low,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30649
<kiko> bradb_, the bzr branch of your branch is still going here :-( can I see a live instance?
<carlos> Kuhrscher: gwenview should be fixed now
<carlos> jordi: do you talk about gwenview?
<matsubara> kiko: ok
<jordi> carlos: yes
<carlos> jordi: yeah, I did a manual upload
<carlos> just because we need this as soon as possible
<carlos> usually, we should wait for the package
<Kuhrscher> carlos: seems to be much better now
<SteveA> flacoste: I want to be around for another 30 mins maximum
<Kuhrscher> carlos: hmm now there are 302 strings in the template but upstream's release consists of 314
<SteveA> flacoste: think we can get another review iteration in?
<flacoste> SteveA: you should get my reply in the next 15
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> Kuhrscher: that's something that should fix Kubuntu developers
<carlos> Kuhrscher: the part in Rosetta is fixed
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Thank you. Now there are at least more strings to translate (about 43 untranslated strings)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66826 in launchpad "Sometimes while adding an attachment to a bug Launchpad OOPSes with an AttributeError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66826
<flacoste> SteveA: reply sent
<SteveA> ok
<Kuhrscher> carlos: Ok, thanks :) I'll go to bed now
<carlos> Kuhrscher: good night!!
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night dudes!!
<SteveA> flacoste: replied
<flacoste> SteveA: thanks!
* flacoste -> aikido
<SteveA> atari!
#launchpad 2006-10-19
<bradb_> kiko: back. did you get the branch? last time i tried to show you a live instance it all went wrong.
<kiko> bradb_, I could just hand-hack the URLs
<kiko> the branch did not arrive yet, no
<bradb_> !!
<kiko> give me a live demo tomorrow post-meeting ok?
<bradb_> kiko: sure
<kiko-zzz> time to go bother malcc
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66838 in soyuz "please review/merge James' rf-dak branch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66839 in malone "Should be able to include one or more tags in search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66842 in malone "Allow people to have lists of favorite tags" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66842
<jamesh> lifeless: I added an alternative db schema for https://launchpad.canonical.com/CompleteBranchRevision -- it is slightly more complex than your one, but would result in a lot less data
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66861 in blueprint ""Approved (Needs guidance)" should not be possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66861
<minghua> hi, I just got a spam email from malone, is there a place to report such things (maybe to disable the user)?
<minghua> it's bug #36505
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36505 in lintian "Ubuntu Lintian shouldn't do the nmu checks" [Wishlist,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36505
<jamesh> minghua: weird.  That user appears to have made non-spam comments previously
<jamesh> e.g. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/32157
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32157 in Ubuntu "Doesn't recognize my Linksys WiFi" [Medium,Needs info]  
<Nafallo> yea, but a long time ago.
<Nafallo> probably a hijacked account
<minghua> or automatic mail from virus infected mail client?
<jamesh> stu1: are you able to tell if https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lintian/+bug/36505/comments/9 came in via the web or email?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36505 in lintian "Ubuntu Lintian shouldn't do the nmu checks" [Wishlist,In progress]  
<jamesh> minghua: an email with a forged from address could easily add a comment
<minghua> I see
<jamesh> provided the from address belonged to a registered LP account
<Nafallo> aha
<jamesh> if it came in via email (as I suspect), we should have a copy of the original message, which would help indicate whether it was forged or not
<stub> jamesh: It was an email
<jamesh> stub: got a librarian URL for it?
<stub> jamesh: Probably an infected computer spamming local address book
<stub> High probability since it claims to be from outlook....
<jamesh> yep.  And not from gmail ...
<jamesh> stub: I wonder how much it would hurt to require some token be maintained in the subject line for comment emails to be accepted?
<jamesh> I am thinking of the "[Bug NNNN] " bit
<stub> Swings and roundabouts
<jamesh> it won't prevent someone who is determined to spam LP
<jamesh> but cases like this clearly aren't targetting us in particular
<stub> If we go with the token, might as well drop the nnn@bugs.launchpad.net email address and go with bugs@launchpad.net or something.
<jamesh> well, using both requires that they match
<stub> For what gain?
<jamesh> I suppose non-targetted spam isn't likely to produce a correctly formatted subject line to start with, so not much gain
<stub> Don't know if the error checking would be worth needing to enter the information twice (for new emails rather than replies). It might catch some, but I think it is diminishing returns.
<stub> (catch some human errors that is)
<spiv> jamesh: I think it's likely that there is or will be spam viruses that not just use the address book of a victim, but send fake replies to received messages, i.e. harvest addresses and subject lines from the victim.
<spiv> I admit that I'm speculating wildly here :)
<jamesh> spiv: but how many actually do?
<spiv> jamesh: I have no idea... as I say, I'm speculating :)
<jamesh> currently the only filter we have in place is "the from: address belong to a valid LP account", which is going to lose effectiveness as more people register accounts
<jamesh> stub: the weird thing about that spam email is that it lacks any hyperlinks, even in the HTML version
<jamesh> how do you know where to send money for the viagra?
<mpt> I've started getting spam that says "don't click, type www.somespammysite.example into your browser"
<jamesh> mpt: nothing like that either
<jamesh> the HTML just has <A href="">Viagra Soft Tabs</A> and similar
<jamesh> with no URL
<mpt> Sometimes spammers make mistakes
<mpt> Like when they send spam with the subject line "${subject}"
<stub> jamesh: I've seen some really broken spam - they lusers who do it seem to test by sending a few thousand from their botnet rather than actually check to see if they have, for example, replaced all their %name% variables with text
<stub> No misspelling of Viagra is also odd - trivial for spam traps to catch.
* stub wonders if we got around to requesting inbound email to go through the spam filters
<minghua> I also wonder how the spam sender got the target bug address, as the victim LP user is not involved with this bug
<minghua> (if we go by the local address book spam theory)
<minghua> oh.  I suppose a second user that received mails from this bug and also got some comments from another bug the victim user commented would explain it
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, but it also fails to do subgraph queries, and to represent graphs accurately for branches with ghosts
<lifeless> jamesh: these may not be fatal, but I feel that its better to start with something precise and work back from that
<jamesh> lifeless: subgraph queries?
<lifeless> your compressed notation is dependent on knowing the revnos for revisions ids you want to examine
<lifeless> i.e. ggetting it to answer 'branches which contain revision id X' requires more work
<jamesh> that would be Revision -> IntroducedRevision -> RevisionNumber -> Branch join
<jamesh> instead of Revision -> BranchRevision -> Branch
<lifeless> also, in terms of 'much less data', I'm not convinced its that big a win - have you done some stats ?
<lifeless> we see 3:1 ratio in bzr of 'introduced' to 'mainline revs'
<jamesh> provided the ghost issues can be sorted out (I am not sure whether they can be reliably though), you can also answer the question of "in which revno did the revision get introduced?"
<lifeless> sure. That doesn't help with dotted decimal notation though AFAICT
<lifeless> as merge into is irrelevant for that
<jamesh> lifeless: say I branch bzr.dev at r2000
<jamesh> lifeless: then the IntroducedRevision rows for all revisions up to r2000 will be shared between bzr.dev and my new branch
<jamesh> the bit about dotted revision numbers was that if two branches have $REVID as a mainline revision that all revisions in the ancestry of $REVID would have identical revision numbers on both branches
<jamesh> unless I am mistaken
<lifeless> in the absence of ghosts this is true
<lifeless> we chose number-from-branch-point because of this property in fact
<lifeless> because its possible to cache to some degree
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> lifeless: anyway, if ghosts make the idea unworkable, I guess we can't use it.
<lifeless> we'd need to address ghosts somehow
<lifeless> not sure if its 'unworkable' at this point
<lifeless> I'd like concrete data - say we have 10^5 branches, 10^6 total revisions, what is the performance like in both cases
<jamesh> for the bzr.dev case, there are approximately 7500 revisions in the ancestry at r2000
<SteveA> morning!
<jamesh> so if I create a branch of bzr, that would involve adding 2000 RevisionNumber records (and sharing the existing IntroducedRevisions) vs. adding 7500 new BranchRevision records
<lifeless> jamesh: so a 4 fold decrease in the total records
<lifeless> jamesh: for an extra indirection
<lifeless> on the one hand its cute
<lifeless> on the other, I want sabdfl to sign off on anything
<lifeless> so we can JFDI
<jamesh> I guess it really depends on the shape of the ancestry of the branches we have registered
<lifeless> this is a major aspect
<lifeless> one thing to consider is that sql == set, this data == graph
<jamesh> yep
<lifeless> so, we can reduce it to minimal overhead, by storing just the basic data
<lifeless> but we have that
<jamesh> the other thing to consider is if the extra questions you can answer with the IntroducedRevision data model are worth answering in the context of Launchpad
<lifeless> so this is about useful caching
<lifeless> what extra questions does it give ?
<lifeless> [answers to] 
<jamesh> "what revisions were merged in this revno?"
<jamesh> "which revno was this revision merged into branch X?"
<jamesh> those sort of things
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> I think that the first is possibly useful (and doing it without pull the whole graph is good) - but we can do that without trying to share data [which is where ghosts are a problem] 
<lifeless> the second I think is less useful at that precision, but very useful at 'has the revision been merged into branch X'
<lifeless> (and more generally, 'have these revisions been merged into those branches'
<lifeless> to generate things like 'branch freshness'
<lifeless> ideally in a 4 queries for an entire web page
<jamesh> so for bzr.dev, the len(ancestry)/len(revision_history) ratio is close to 4, while for Launchpad it is around 3
<carlos> jamesh: hi, did you see my email about the core dump while running tests?
<_thumper_> morning all
<carlos> morning
<carlos> lifeless: are you able to restore a production DB mirror in carbon?
<carlos> lifeless: seems like langpackdb mirror failed today and we need it working to prepare final language packs for Edgy
<seb128> carlos: hi. Could you look what is going on with gnome-app-install template for edgy on rosetta? A new template has been built some days ago, I've asked to danilo to get it out of the queue tuesday and it's still not imported
<carlos> did you change the name?
<carlos> it should be imported automatically
<carlos> let me check...
<carlos> I don't see it as pending to be approved or imported...
<carlos> In fact, it's already imported
<carlos> seb128: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=all&status=IMPORTED&type=pot
<lifeless> carlos: I can look into it, but I'm not familiar enough with the processes to do it fast-fast-fast. I suggest rining stub is better
<lifeless> *ringing*
<seb128> carlos: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/gnome-app-install/+pots/gnome-app-install/
<carlos> lifeless: well, I know the command that executes the mirror process
<seb128> carlos: it still has "Created:  2006-08-22"
<carlos> lifeless: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileBSCtey.html
<carlos> seb128: because it was created on that date, it doesn't note when it was 'updated'
<seb128> carlos: graaa
<seb128> carlos: 
<seb128> gnome-app-install (0.2.21) edgy; urgency=low
<seb128>   * fixed vanished intltool-update -p
<seb128>  -- Michael Vogt <michael.vogt@ubuntu.com>  Mon, 16 Oct 2006 17:19:38 +0200
<seb128> 
<seb128> carlos: it's supposed to have been created on that date
<seb128> carlos: and I think pitti confirmed the pot got built during the package build
<carlos> seb128: sorry, let me explain it better
<seb128> carlos: could you have a look on why it's not updated please? language packs for edgy have to be rolled tomorrow and I would like gnome-app-install translated correctly for edgy
<carlos> that field notes when that .pot file was created in launchpad
<carlos> not when latest .pot file was created
<seb128> ah k
<seb128> still
<seb128> the french page has 0 untranslated string
<seb128> and translation has not changed since 2006-10-11
<seb128> which means it didn't get the new strings it's supposed to have
<carlos> that's a problem then with the .pot file creation
<carlos> seb128: http://librarian.launchpad.net/4861317/gnome-app-install.pot
<carlos> that's the .pot file that was imported
<carlos> and I can assure you that it's imported without problem
<lifeless> carlos: thats jubany, not carbon
<lifeless> do you want the equivalent on carbon run ?
<carlos> lifeless: seems like it works using push from jubany
<lifeless> carlos: so, I'll need to verify thats what it does
<seb128> carlos: that pot is correct
<carlos> at least the only language pack db that I'm aware of is in carbon
<lifeless> carlos: which is my point about not knowing it well enough to do fast fast fast
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> carlos: please ring stub!
<carlos> I will call stuart
<carlos> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> if hes not available, I will proceed, with due caution, to get it to happen, but I'm not about to run random scripts on jubany.
<carlos> seb128: then it should be correct. I'm downloading the .pot file we have in launchpad to get a diff
<seb128> carlos: thank you
<seb128> carlos: example of not translated text:
<seb128> hum
<carlos> seb128: wouldn't be possible that new strings are already part of our suggestion database? (strings that were there sometime ago, were removed later and now added again)
<seb128> the rosetta page seems to be fine
<seb128> carlos: looks like that's the case, I found the string as translated
<carlos> :-)
<seb128> ok, goo
<seb128> good
<seb128> I didn't know rosetta kept old strings translations
<carlos> we keep everything ;-)
<seb128> :)
* seb128 hugs carlos
<seb128> brb
<highvoltage> hi. how do I link a specification to the MV summit?
<carlos> highvoltage: in the spec page, click over 'Propose for meeting agenda' in the actions menu
<carlos> it should be a link like: https://features.launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/translation-review/+linksprint
<highvoltage> aaah, there it is. thanks carlos.
<carlos> you are welcome
<_thumper_> ping jamesh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66877 in malone "Not able to attach CVE any more" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66877
<jamesh> _thumper_: pong
<_thumper_> jamesh: I'm having a few permission problems with some work I'm doing and ddaa suggested talking to you
<jamesh> okay
<BjornT> jamesh: how's it going with the review of my branch? it's been unreviewed for almost a week and a half now.
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<jamesh> BjornT: I'm part way through it.  Will email the review soon.
<BjornT> cool
<Samyak> Hi All,
<Samyak> Wanted to know if launch pad supports RSS feeds ?
<SteveA> poolie: call soon I think
<Samyak> Oh, I just saw it has been there with high priority on the site 
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to remove a spec from a sprint?  I had proposed one for paris, but didn't have all of the writeup that it should have had.  Now I've figured that out and written the more complete description on the wiki and submitted for mtv, but it still has paris (proposed) listed, which isn't a huge problem, but just seems out of place.
<mdz> tonyyarusso: I don't think so; probably the organizers can only decline it
<mdz> but it doesn't hurt to leave it there
<tonyyarusso> All right.  I guess that's what'll happen unless someone from paris feels like cleaning house.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66886 in malone "double attaching problem in malone bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66886
<SteveA> poolie: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66887 in launchpad "Make reporters life easier when he is searching for an already reported bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66887
<_thumper_> hmm... it seems that I am missing a dependancy for launchpad development
<_thumper_> ProblemRenderingGraph: ... /bin/sh: unflatten: command no found
<_thumper_> missing package?
<_thumper_> ddaa, know the answer?
<jamesh> graphviz?
<ddaa> apt-file knows it all
<ddaa> yup, graphviz
<_thumper_> yep, didn't have that
<_thumper_> should be added to the launchpad dependancy meta package
<ddaa> probably a bug if the launchpad development metapackages do not have that
<ddaa> yeah launchpad-dependencies should depend on graphviz
<ddaa> _thumper_: please file a bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/launchpad-dependencies/+bugs
<_thumper_> ok
<lifeless> ddaa: not there
<lifeless> _thumper_: not there
<_thumper_> lifeless, ok, where?
<lifeless> its no longer in the distro
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-development-infrastructure
<lifeless> _thumper_: also, do you have scratchy in your apt list ?
<_thumper_> yep
<stub> Can anyone think why we might still need to set PYTHONPATH in the main Launchpad Makefile?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66894 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "missing dependancy graphviz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66894
<ddaa> _thumper_: is something blocking your landing of the "fix" to "prevent" timeout errors on branch listings?
<carlos> stub: hi, do you know how's going the mirror? seems like it's taking too long
<_thumper_> ddaa, just me getting back to spiv about naming stuff, slipped my mind
<_thumper_> ddaa, doing now 
<ddaa> thanks
<stub> carlos: still running. It is building indexes, so the data is all loaded.
<carlos> stub: ok
<carlos> thanks
<carlos> mdke: ping
<lifeless> spiv: when you get back, do you want to hack at my place on SS tomorrow? I'm crashing - tired - but ping me tomorrow about it ok? (Last chance before I'm off to singapore)
<spiv> lifeless: back
<spiv> lifeless: sounds good.
<carlos> stub: the mirror is ready now. Thanks!
<stub> Yup. No glitches at this end.
<mpt> lifeless, I've sent a request to PQM twice in the past few hours and got a response neither time. It is requesting to merge to /code/, not /home/warthogs/archives/. What else could be wrong?
<carlos> stub: could you confirm to me that the update-statistics script is still being run daily?
<stub> It is still being run daily. 
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> then we have a bug
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+lang/en_GB/+index?start=827&batch=1
<carlos> shows no translation at all
<carlos> but following the link
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+source/moin/+pots/moinmoin/en_GB/+translate
<carlos> it's full translated...
<jamesh> ddaa: that's a weird branch scanner error message
<ddaa> looks like bzrlib gave something that the branch scanner cannot feed to datetime
<ddaa> might be anything from a weird edge case in date handling to genuine invalid data...
<jamesh> The code in Python does this:
<jamesh>         timet = _PyTime_DoubleToTimet(timestamp);
<jamesh>         ...
<jamesh>         fraction = timestamp - (double)timet;
<jamesh>         us = (int)round_to_long(fraction * 1e6);
<eleusis> hi
<jamesh> The check that triggers the ValueError is:
<jamesh>         if (us < 0 || us > 999999) {
<ddaa> was is the actual value of us there?
<ddaa> might be something like -1, or some weird value that reflects leap seconds, or whatever...
<jamesh> >>> revision.timestamp
<jamesh> 1161204240.098
<jamesh> not particularly special
<ddaa> floating point rounding error?
<ddaa> cosmic ray?
<jamesh> a rounding error isn't going to push the value that far out ...
<jamesh> and we're talking about 64-bit precision here.
<ddaa> fraction = timestamp - (double)timet
<ddaa> floating point substraction is not a particularly safe operation
<ddaa> that's my best guess so far...
<jamesh> it isn't that inaccurate
<jamesh> the _PyTime_DoubleToTimet() routine does a C cast of timestamp down to time_t (which will be rounding down in this instance, then checks that the difference between the result and the original value is reasonable (between -1 and 1)
<ddaa> between 0 and 1-epsilon that is...
<ddaa> truly weird indeed
<jamesh> we aren't talking about tiny quantities here though
<ddaa> could that be a case of flaky FPU?
<jamesh> there is plenty of precision here
<jamesh> don't know
<jamesh> see if the error persists ...
<ddaa> going to lunch
<ddaa> always though the idea of floating-point timestamps was distasteful...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66906 in rosetta "Rosetta lists moinmoin as being untranslated in en_GB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66906
<ddaa>  ++++++++++++++++++6666666666666666666
<_thumper_> ddaa: cat?
<spiv> That's quite a lot of unary plus operators....
<SteveA> double plus good
<jamesh> of course, the increment operator can't be applied to a constant ...
<spiv> Launchpad meeting in 3 or so minutes.
<ddaa> yeah... cat...
<ddaa> was lunching
<ddaa> just found the culprit, hiding behind a curtain
<kiko-zzz> me
<ddaa> no kiko, you're not my cat
<kiko> rats
<spiv> MEETING TIME
<_thumper_> yay
<malcc> woo
<spiv> == Agenda ==
<spiv>  * Roll call
<spiv>  * Agenda
<spiv>  * Next meeting
<spiv>  * Activity reports
<spiv>  * Actions from last meeting
<spiv>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<spiv>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<spiv>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<spiv>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports + updating spec status
<spiv>  * Sysadmin requests
<spiv> ----
<spiv>  * Writing help text (mpt)
<spiv>  * Moin-style markup in doctests and docs (SteveA)
<spiv>  * Terminology: Structural, immediate, application objects (SteveA)
<spiv>  * Moving standalone pagetests into domain areas (mpt)
<spiv>  * (other items)
<spiv> ----
<spiv>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<spiv>  * Three sentences
<spiv> Who's here?
<SteveA> I welcome spiv as today's special guest chair of the launchpad development meeting.
<malcc> me
<salgado> me
<mpt> me
<cprov> me
<SteveA> me
<_thumper_> me
<BjornT> me
<flacoste> me
<jamesh> me
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<bradb_> me
<kiko> me
<spiv> stub: ?
<stub> me
<sivang> carlos: hi
<spiv> carlos: ?
<spiv> Anyone else missing?
<spiv> * Agenda
<SteveA> jordi: around?
<sivang> carlos: if I approve someone, and he then goes and spamms translations, is there any way to revert back to what was before his did that?
<spiv> I already pasted that.
<spiv> privmsg me late additions.
<spiv> * Next meeting
<malcc> For a change, how about same time next week?
<_thumper_> I'll be in singapore next week... 8pm is dinner time :) but could probably make it if necessary
<carlos> me
<carlos> sorry
<spiv> Next week, same bat time, same bat channel?
<carlos> I was on the phone
<SteveA> _thumper_: don't worry about coming next week, if it is difficult to do from singapore.
<sivang> woops, sorry for interrupting in the middle of the meeting.
<carlos> sivang: using some DBA magic, yes
<SteveA> stub: same for you, but please mail me production/staging report before hand.
<stub> ok
<spiv> Developer meeting: Thu 26 Oct, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:spiv] : Developer meeting: Thu 26 Oct, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<spiv> Ahem.
<spiv> * Activity reports
<spiv> Who's naughty and who's nice?
<stub> nice
<mpt> nice
<_thumper_> nice
<matsubara> nice
<malcc> I'm on a sprint, but it's hardly any excuse, as I was already behind from last week
<flacoste> nice
<ddaa> up to date, sent filler mail for the sprint
<BjornT> nice
<bradb_> up to date
<SteveA> bad
<jamesh> not up to date
<cprov> I'm on sprint, will send summary
<malcc> I'll send a sprint summary and then be nicer next week
* mpt is making a list and checking it twice
<salgado> up to date. (will send yesterday's today)
<kiko> not up to date
<spiv> nice
* kiko fires up gtimelog
<spiv> Naughty people, take inspiration from kiko.
<spiv> == Actions from last meeting ==
<spiv>  * SteveA to write up what needs doing to implement `__eq__`, `__ne__`, and `__hash__` for database objects
<malcc> Naughty people have been taking inspiration from kiko for years
<spiv> SteveA: Any progress?
* kiko sniffles
<SteveA> no.
<SteveA> it wasn't even on my todo list
<kiko> SteveA, spiv: maybe we should take a moment to clarify that point
<kiko> and see if it's still worth doing
* SteveA adds it on my todo list
<spiv> Yeah, I can barely even remember what that's about.
<kiko> has it been proven that those methods are actually missing?
<kiko> and/or relevant?
<SteveA> kiko: it's a matter of writing a braindump spec from what was agreed in a meeting N weeks ago
<SteveA> so that the decision is effectively captured
<SteveA> to do that I'll check the logs of that meeting
<kiko> what spawned this discussion was the fact that malcc ended up encountering a situation in which objects in sets were not considered the same even though they really were
<SteveA> and then register a spec
<malcc> We found we had a number of callsites using == and getting random results depending on what mood SQLObject was in
<malcc> So we need to ban == or make it work
<SteveA> or maybe a bug
<kiko> malcc, do we have a testcase?
<SteveA> depending
<kiko> that's what I want to know.
<kiko> up to now all is speculation
<malcc> It's not hard to replicate and I think I have code kicking around which does it
<malcc> Obviously we don't have a test case in rf, as it would fail :)
<SteveA> spiv: seeing as I'm not getting around to this...
<kiko> malcc, if you have a short testcase we will shower you with gifts
<SteveA> would you take responsibility for getting malc's testcase
<SteveA> and checking the meeting logs
* carlos sucks... gets distracted... sorry
<SteveA> and writing up a sensible thing we should do?
<spiv> Ok.
<carlos> I'm up to date with activity reports
<SteveA> I'll review it for you
<ddaa> sucks not to have ExpectedFailure support
<jamesh> given the way sqlobject's cache works and the fact that we blow the cache after each request, I wonder if this means that objects from a previous request are being used?
<SteveA> ddaa: was that a random interjection?
<malcc> jamesh: Where we saw the problem was outside the webapp
* _thumper_ faintly hears "stay on target" ???
<ddaa> SteveA: if the test framework supported "expected failure", malcc could merge his test case to rocketfuel
<kiko> jamesh, that.. could be.
<spiv> ACTION: spiv to make testcase for malcc's issue (`__eq__`, `__ne__`, and `__hash__` for database objects), and write up the results
<SteveA> _thumper_: what's this quoting star wars stuff about?
<kiko> what's wrong with star wars?
<_thumper_> SteveA, couldn't think of an appropriate monty python one
<SteveA> ddaa: thank you.  that is clearer now you've explained the context.
<spiv> * Oops report (Matsubara)
<jamesh> malcc: that's weird then -- we don't blow the cache at all in that case
<spiv> matsubara: fire away
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 52780, 66826
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52780 in launchpad-bazaar "We need to return a user-friendly message when someone tries to register a branch with a invalid URL." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52780
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66826 in launchpad "Sometimes while adding an attachment to a bug Launchpad OOPSes with an AttributeError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66826
<matsubara> ddaa or __thumper__: could you guys take care of that one?
<matsubara> Bug 66826 is a bit strange. I couldn't reproduce it and seems like a zope bug. Anyone has any idea how that happened?
<ddaa> _thumper_: jamesh: I've over my head with stuff to do now. Help greatly appreciated.
<SteveA> 66826 is weird
<SteveA> I'm interested in looking at it
<_thumper_> thanks
<ddaa> _thumper_: that was request for help, actually
<BjornT> i remember we had this issue before, but i couldn't produce a test case for it.
<_thumper_> the thanks was for SteveA not you :)
<matsubara> BjornT: yeah, I added the thread where you explained that to the bug
<matsubara> SteveA: I'll assign to you then. it doesn't happen often though
<SteveA> ok
<matsubara> _thumper_: can you take bug 52780?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52780 in launchpad-bazaar "We need to return a user-friendly message when someone tries to register a branch with a invalid URL." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52780
<ddaa> jamesh: can you do 52780?
<BjornT> matsubara: right, i was just looking up my password so that i could see which thread that was :)
<_thumper_> matsubara: ok
<jamesh> ddaa: okay.  Was just checking the OOPS
<ddaa> matsubara: _thumper_ is going to singapore then on leave to move to .nz
<matsubara> hmm
<ddaa> matsubara: since he already got some stuff going, I do not think it's practical to give him more stuff to do this week
<jamesh> matsubara: I'll take the bug -- looks pretty simple to fix.
<matsubara> ddaa: all right
<SteveA> I'll note that the bug is "medium" important
<matsubara> and thanks jamesh 
<ddaa> jamesh: you're my hero
<SteveA> although it does cause an oops, it is not registered as being critical or high
<jamesh> probably better to just correct the URL rather than bother with error messages
<SteveA> so I think we should change the importance, or say that we probably have more important bugs
<matsubara> it's been happening quite frequently lately.
<SteveA> then raise the importance to high
* matsubara nods
<ddaa> done
<SteveA> my point is, the process should be:
<SteveA>  - someone takes on a bug because it is important
<SteveA>  - we know it is important because it says so in the bug tracker
<SteveA>  - we set importance on bugs in the bug tracker according to the attention they require
<SteveA> if we skip steps here, we'll end up not using the bug tracker well
<SteveA> and assigning bugs to be fixed based on random criteria
<kiko> SteveA is absolutely right
<SteveA> that's all, thanks
<malcc> Does that mean anything flagged "medium" or worse should never be fixed, or must have its importance bumped before it's fixed?
<kiko> malcc, thats one way of doing it.
<SteveA> depends how many "high" or "critical" bugs we have in the same application area
<kiko> I think critical has special meaning though
<mpt> malcc, if/when we get through all the Critical bugs in the Bug report report, I will start nagging people about the High bugs, then the Medium ones
<SteveA> I agree with kiko
<SteveA> there is no way this particular bug is critical
<ddaa> malcc: unless there are only few medium bugs, I think only fixing high (except for exceptions) is a good way go.
<SteveA> I'll accept it being "high" though
<kiko> critical means "the SH*T has HIT THE FAN"
<SteveA> and we'll need lawyers
<matsubara> well, I'm done here spiv. Thanks everyone.
<stub> Developers can of course make a call for quick fixes of lower priority bugs, esp. if they are in the same section of code.
<SteveA> guns
<SteveA> and money
<spiv> matsubara: thanks
<spiv> * Bug report report (mpt)
<ddaa> or it means "that's on CRITICAL path for important stuff!"
<mpt> There are 18 known Critical bugs in Launchpad without released fixes. The oldest ten without committed fixes are:
<mpt>  * Bug #929 (Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns), Critical, Confirmed, jamesh
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<mpt> jamesh, any progress?
<jamesh> mpt: did a bit of work on it, but not finished yet.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> maybe mark it In Progress, then?
<mpt>  * Bug #2322 (Truncated plural forms), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Critical, In Progress, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #44808 (Some translation templates in dapper don't contain any items), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2), Critical, Confirmed, carlos
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2322 in rosetta "Truncated plural forms" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2322
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<kiko> jamesh, I'm your fan
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44808 in rosetta "Some translation templates in dapper don't contain any items" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44808
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<mpt> carlos, do you need to hand one or two of those to danilos?
<SteveA> (this is critical becasuse: it is required for UI 1.0, it screws up the UI, and applies across many pages.) (that's the URL wrapping bug)
<carlos> mpt: 2322 has already a workaround, now I want to fix what produced it (I will do it in two steps)
<mpt>  * Bug #2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Critical, In Progress, kiko
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Critical, Confirmed, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<mpt> kiko, you've had both of these for a month now. Do you need to reassign them?
<kiko> mpt, I can't give them away at this point, we're wed to the grave
<carlos> 44214 is done, blocked on weird test failures, I will resume it this week (I was on holidays and busy until today)
<kiko> jamesh, will you have time to look at my re-review before crashing?
<mpt> eww
<jamesh> kiko: yeah
<kiko> jamesh, (sorry to request that, I'm just feeling bad about the smell that branch is giving off by now)
<mpt> carlos, as long as you're not overwhelmed, that's the main thing
<carlos> I don't think 44808 should be critical... usually it's due a bug in the package instead of Rosetta
<mpt>  * Bug #4594 (Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches), Critical, In Progress, BjornT
<mpt> BjornT, I reported that, and I think it's Medium, not Critical. What do you think?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4594 in malone "Shouldn't be able to add duplicate bug watches" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4594
<jamesh> kiko: no problem.
<mpt> kiko/SteveA, do you agree with carlos about 44808?
<carlos> and about 46982: I will talk with danilo about his load and see who does it
<mpt> thanks carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #48948 (dapper indices files still being regenerated but shouldn't be), Critical, Confirmed, malcc
<mpt> malcc, will you get to that this week?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48948 in soyuz "dapper indices files still being regenerated but shouldn't be" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48948
<carlos> mpt: you are welcome
<mpt> and finally
<SteveA> I don't know enough about 44808.  we can talk about it after the meeting.
<mpt>  * Bug #66383 (private), Confirmed, Critical, unassigned
<mpt> jamesh, who should take 66383?
<kiko> mpt, well.. it's an annoying issue
<ddaa> bug 66383: intense discussion in progress. I have posted a report and plan of action yesterday, but it seems the discussion is continuing on older threads.
<BjornT> mpt: it probably should be medium, but it doesn't matter much. it was quick to fix, and it's already in the review queue.
<ddaa> mpt: I take it
<malcc> mpt: We've decided the solution to that bug is a change to dsync; I need to find someone to change it for me
<mpt> Ubugtu, stop messaging me
<malcc> I don't fancy dusting off my C++ skills
<_thumper_> someone say C++?
<mpt> BjornT, all righty then
<kiko> c++ is evil
<mpt> jamesh?
* _thumper_ dreams in C++
<ddaa> kiko: _thumper_ is a C++ fan
<ddaa> _thumper_: you're sick, man!
<jamesh> mpt: ddaa answered you
<mpt> malcc, do you know who to talk to about that?
<mpt> sorry, ddaa, didn't see you
<mpt> ok, that's all
<mpt> back to you spiv
<spiv> * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Nothing unusual happening with staging.
<stub> Looking at the cherry picks requested last week, I elected to do a full rollout. 
<stub> During the data migration work that needed to be done at the same time I discovered some unusual errors being logged, which after discussion with some experts turned out to be a problem we needed to sort.
<stub> The details are rather arcane and I don't fully understand them myself, but in a nutshell we had a ticking timebomb from a security patch that needed to be applied manually some time ago and missed a critical step.
<stub> The end result was an unusual situation the experts hadn't seen before, but they happily walked me through the recovery. No data loss I'm aware off.
<stub> Total downtime was just under 3 hours, instead of the 1 hour originally planned, and the rosetta edgy data migration needed to be deferred to the following day.
<stub> Rosetta edgy data migration ran overtime the following day, as the script needed to be restarted after 30 minutes and ran longer than the test runs would have indicated. 
<stub> Lessons for next time is data migration code running in SERIALIZABLE isolation level cannot coexist with pretty much anything without blowing up, and the test database will be quite a bit faster that production, as the test database does not suffer from any bloat.
<stub> questions?
<carlos> stub: how much time did it take?
<SteveA> does vacuuming unbloat the main db?
<stub> carlos: I think about 1.5 hours. I haven't got the actual time unfortunately.
<carlos> wtf???
<jamesh> SteveA: some things can't be unbloated by vacuuming (such as column removals)
<carlos> wow, so we shouldn't  do it again
<SteveA> can they be unbloated by copying the database?
<stub> SteveA: Only way to unbloat for us is a vacuum full (which involves downtime) or a dump/restore (which involves downtime, but much less)
<jamesh> yes
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> nightmares
<stub> I've wanted to do the dump/restore for over a month now, but scheduling a three hour downtime window is painful.
<SteveA> we need a read-only mode
<SteveA> so that we can do these things with minimal fuss
<spiv> SteveA: +1
<spiv> * Launchpad 1.0 status reports + updating spec status
<kiko> stub, whatever you do, check with mdz first. :)
* spiv waits for the flood
<bradb_> Malone 1.0
<bradb_> ==========
<bradb_> upstream-forwarding-workflow: No news. Still in review. BjornT's nagged jamesh. :P
<bradb_> series-and-distrorelease-mgmt: Up for review again.
<bradb_> guided-filebug-form: No news.
<bradb_> removing-duplicate-comments: No news.
<bradb_> malone-essential-docs: No news.
<bradb_> simple-bug-keywords: No news.
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: according to spiv, bzr+http was in review process on Monday. Spec whiteboard needs to be updated.	https://features.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/supermirror-smart-server
<ddaa> No other outstanding feature for 1.0 launchpad-bazaar (discounting 1.0 UI).
<ddaa> spiv: please update whiteboard
<spiv> ddaa: oops, thanks for the reminder
<salgado> Question Tracker 1.0
<salgado> ---------------------------------
<salgado> - SupportTrackerWorklow: working on Bjorn's review comments.
<salgado> - SupportTrackerViews: reviewed, should land today
<salgado> - SupportTrackerHelp: about 33% complete
<salgado> - LocalizedSupportRequests: started, good progress.
<salgado> Random Things 1.0
<salgado> -------------------------------
<salgado> - DirectPersonRegistration: in review.
<jordi> apologies -- hardware troubles
<jordi> I'm here now
<malcc> Soyuz 1.0: Having a wonderful time in Brazil, wish you were all here. More next week.
<carlos> hmm, Rosetta status is handled usually by danilo and I hadn't the chance to get an update before he left for his VISA process
<spiv> carlos: get one mailed to the list later, then?
<SteveA> carlos: send it to mpt, cc kiko later
<kiko> carlos, yeah.
<SteveA> later today
<carlos> ok
<spiv> * Sysadmin requests
<spiv> Anybody?
<spiv> 5
<spiv> 4
<spiv> 3
<spiv> 2
<spiv> 1
<SteveA> outstanding!
<spiv> Looks like the admins are keeping us happy!
<kiko> yay
<spiv> Someone send them a thank you :)
<kiko> they are indeed doing a stellar job
<spiv> * Writing help text (mpt)
<mpt> This is basically a rehash of what SteveA said during the meeting two weeks ago, but:
<mpt> I have landed a change to the main template to include a slot for help
<mpt> help text, rather
<mpt> explaining how to use the particular type of page you're on
<mpt> This help text will be invisible on mainline, but will be made available in 1.0
<mpt> I'll post to launchpad@ tomorrow with full instructions on how to put help inside it
<ddaa> mpt: it would help to write good text if we could see the actual end result...
<mpt> The goal is to have help for as many templates as possible
<SteveA> ddaa: we'll have that sorted out soon.
<mpt> That's all.
<spiv> * Moin-style markup in doctests and docs (SteveA)
<mpt> thanks spiv
<SteveA> there will be a server you have access to where you'll be able to see the help text, and new UI
<SteveA> so...
<SteveA> we use wiki-style markup on the wikis
<SteveA> and in doctests
<SteveA> and (soon-ish, after 1.0) in launchpad pages
<SteveA> we're standardizing on a subset of moin formatting.
<SteveA> please use simple moin formatting in documents you check into the launchpad source tree, including doctests.
<SteveA> that's all.
<spiv> * Terminology: Structural, immediate, application objects (SteveA)
<SteveA> if you work on a doc, consider updating it to the new format as you work on it.
<SteveA> that's really all.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> terminology
<jamesh> to look nice with moin formatting, we'd need to wrap code blocks in verbatim sections though
<SteveA> jamesh: doesn't need to be precicely renderable
<spiv> [A reminder: please prepare text to paste if you have an agenda item, so we don't run late!] 
<jamesh> fair enough.
<SteveA> just use moin headings rather than restructured text ones
<SteveA> for the UI 1.0 work, we've identified some particular ways to talk about objects in launchpad
<SteveA> we have structural objects.
<SteveA> these are things like distro, person, team, product, product release, product series, milestone
<SteveA> distro release (distro series), source package, binary package etc.
<SteveA> we have application objects
<SteveA> bug, spec, po file... etc.
<SteveA> these are things that in general are in the context of a structural object
<SteveA> the term "immediate object" refers to the object that a particular page is directly concerned with
<SteveA> that's all.
<ddaa> is "branch" structural or application?
<SteveA> ddaa: application, probably
<_thumper_> i'd guess application
<kiko> app
<spiv> * Moving standalone pagetests into domain areas (mpt)
<SteveA> there was a thread about this on the mailing list
<mpt> I suggested arranging tests by topic
<SteveA> I'm +1 on moving standalone tests into a more specific domain-related area
<SteveA> +1 to mpt's suggestion
<ddaa> _thumper_: assume makes an ass of u and me :) better to ask for explicit
<SteveA> jamesh and spiv (and maybe others) checked that it was feasible
<SteveA> so, please do so as you work on standalone tests.
<kiko> +1
<_thumper_> ddaa: I don't have a problem with asking
<spiv> * re-propose the search tag (matsubara)
<mpt> SteveA, or maybe they should be done all at once
<SteveA> if someone has time and inclination, sure
<matsubara> I added new examples to the search tag in  https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<SteveA> do coordinate if you're thinking of doing this
<SteveA> so that two people dont' do it
<matsubara> so SteveA if you could take a look and perhaps approve that tag would be nice.
<kiko> ah, cool work matsubara 
<ddaa> added another example for the search tag, too
<SteveA> +1
<SteveA> thanks matsubara and ddaa
<spiv> * Keep, Bag, Change
<spiv> 9
<spiv> 8
<ddaa> BAG: arbitrary restrictions (cannot make spec depend on spec in another project, cannot select branch in another product when creating bugbranch in product context)
<ddaa> BAG: not allowing privileged users (product owners, etc.) from editing details of branch they are not the registrant of.
<spiv> 7
<spiv> 6
<spiv> 5
<spiv> 4
<spiv> 3
<spiv> 2
<spiv> 1
<spiv> ok.
<SteveA> ddaa: too many double negatives there for me to parse it
<SteveA> sounds like a CHANGE anyway
<SteveA> spiv: please move on
<spiv> * Three sentences
<ddaa> DONE: sprint, importd sanity (bug 66383) discussion
<ddaa> TODO: rollout new importd (launchpad upgrade), travel details, last bazaar meeting summary, implement import sanity work, merge outstanding branches
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no (just too many things to do)
<spiv> Fire away!
<cprov> DONE: soyuz BR sprint, quicker i-f-p, publish-distro with suite support.
<cprov> TODO: ArchiveRework, NascenUpload redesign, NativeSourceSyncing and so on
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: lots of code reviews. various bug fixes.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. coordinate with brad and pick up any loose ends.
<_thumper_> DONE: sprint, little bug fixes
<_thumper_> TODO: specification branches
<_thumper_> BLOCKED: nothing
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<mpt> DONE: mockups, mockups, mockups
<mpt> TODO: some implementation, please
<mpt> BLOCKED: PQM is eating my requests with no feedback
<malcc> DONE: Sprint
<flacoste> DONE: wrote some support-tracker-help, handle review comments on tt-workflow and tt-views
<flacoste> TODO: land tt-workflow, complete support-tracker-help
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<malcc> TODO: Finish sprint, start landing sprint work.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, FormLayout, bug 929, other bug fixing/investigation
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, finish off bug 929 and FormLib stuff, url-utils
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 929 in launchpad "Long words (such as URLs) overflow columns" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/929
<spiv> DONE: reviews, bzr smart server work
<spiv> TODO: reviews, bzr smart server work
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> DONE: Holidays, got a US visa, finished DirectPersonCreation, lots of bug gardening and shipit fixes for edgy .
<salgado> TODO: Finish the shipit changes for edgy and land them, land DirectPersonCreation, finish LocalizedSupportRequests and catch up on email.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> DONE: management
<SteveA> TODO: management, UI code
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, fixed a couple of bugs (#66622,41273 #57152 #50816 64758, answered some support requests and lp-users@ mails.
<bradb_> DONE: Release management. Bug fixing.
<matsubara> TODO: triage, oops report analysis, more fixes.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<bradb_> TODO: Pass on the torch. Light new fires.
<bradb_> BLOCKED: no
<carlos> DONE: TranslationReview, user support, debugged and work on bug #2322, Guadalinex meeting, bug #62927, Edgy language packs sanity checks to prepare final packages
<carlos> TODO: ask for review of TranslationReview, finish #2322, coordinate with danilo about 1.0 tasks to finish them as soon as possible.
<carlos> BLOCKED: TranslationReview cannot be merged/reviewed until kiko's rosetta-view-refactoring branch lands.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2322 in rosetta "Truncated plural forms" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2322
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62927 in gwenview "Untranslated strings gwenview (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62927
<kiko> DONE: re-reviews, interviews, code reviews some help in the Soyuz sprint
<kiko> TODO: land branches and wrap up soyuz sprint
<kiko> BLOCKED: not really
<SteveA> DONE: (did code review too)
<spiv> mpt: had a chance to talk to lifeless about the PQM issue yet?
<SteveA> mpt: who have you told about the pqm issues?
<spiv> mpt: I know jamesh discussed a similar issue with lifeless recently, perhaps he can offer a clue.
<mpt> spiv, the problem started about 8 hours ago, so all I've done so far is ping lifeless a couple of times
<jamesh> spiv: my problem was a mail problem on my end
<jamesh> spiv: the PQM messages arrived after that got sorted out
<spiv> jamesh: So much for that theory...
<SteveA> mpt: use email, use the launchpad list and cc lifeless
<mpt> ok
<spiv> Any other blockers?
<SteveA> everyone: with pqm issues, always email the launchpad list, and cc lifeless
<carlos> BLOCKED: also blocked on python seg fault. I already reported to the mailing list the problem
<SteveA> Seveas: hi
<spiv> Ok, countdown time.
<spiv> 5
<carlos> It's quite hard to me run tests right now
<spiv> 4
<spiv> 3
<carlos> spiv: ?
<spiv> 2
<malcc> I propose we take this opportunity as a team to thank bradb_ for all his hard work and wish him the best of luck with whatever's next
<spiv> (paused)
<kiko> hear hear
<spiv> bradb_: thanks!
* stub gives brad a big sloppy kiss
<bradb_> cheers :)
<mpt> bravo to bradb
* matsubara hugs bradb_ 
<matsubara> good luck dude!
<cprov> thanks bradb_ !
<salgado> yeah, thanks bradb_! good luck
<carlos> bradb_: yeah, good luck!
<jamesh> good luck bradb_ 
<kiko> I miss bradb_ writing nick generation code at mark's flat 
* flacoste will miss his montreal colleague
* ddaa waves sadly at bradb
<spiv> carlos: I'll follow up on list.
<bradb_> thanks all. best of luck for 1.0.
<SteveA> stay in touch, brad.  this channel is always open to you.
<carlos> spiv: thanks
<Seveas> SteveA, ola
<kiko> 1.0 R US
<bradb_> kiko: hehe
<bradb_> SteveA: thanks
<spiv> ONE
<spiv> ZERO
<spiv> MEETING OVER.
<malcc> Thanks spiv
<spiv> Thanks everyone.
<SteveA> Seveas: I have a small feature request for Ubugtu.  When it gets a private bug, to still say the whole URL onto the channel.
<mpt> And to not /msg the person who mentioned it.
<mpt> :-)
<SteveA> Thanks for running the meeting spiv.  I appreciate that you kept it moving forward well.
<kiko> sanks to all
<salgado> spiv, I subscribed you to bug 54791 and left a question there for you. that bug is quite high prioirity now that we probe ftp-only mirrors.  can you check the question there?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54791 in launchpad "The mirror prober should check a few files from each mirror in paralel instead of a lot of files from a single mirror" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54791
* carlos -> lunch
<Seveas> SteveA, sounds reasonable -- please file a bug so I can get to it when I'm near the code (now just online for artteam work)
<kiko> SteveA, ubugtu doesn't get private bug notifications
<carlos> see you later!
<spiv> salgado: yep, I'll do that.
<SteveA> Seveas: do you track bugs in Launchpad?
<salgado> spiv, cool, thanks!
<Seveas> SteveA, /products/ubuntu-bots
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> will do
<spiv> salgado: when I saw the bug I remembered I had the start of a reply open at one point until edgy failed to suspend/resume properly.
* _thumper_ -> lunch
<bradb_> kiko: do you want to look at the guided filebug demo?
<bradb_> all that's required is a web browser
<kiko> bradb_, YES please
<kiko> and love
<kiko> we need love always
<bradb_> kiko: my ip is 66.130.58.77. needs the launchpad.dev host header.
<kiko> bradb_, what port?
<bradb_> 80!
<kiko> that host doesn't answer my pings
<kiko> bradb_?
<kiko> do you remember what was the issue last time?
<bradb_> kiko: you said maybe a header was missing or something? we never did get it working, which was my concern for this time.
<bradb_> i thought you merge my branch would be easier, but...
<kiko> yeah I know
<kiko> SteveA, ping?
<kiko> flacoste, ping?
<flacoste> kiko: pong
<kiko> flacoste, can you access bradb_'s box?
<philroche> Hi Guys, how do I go about deleting a product I set up on launchpad?
<flacoste> kiko: without a problem
* kiko sighs
<SteveA> kiko: yes?
<flacoste> kiko: i added his IP as launchpad.dev to my host file and I can preview the http://launchpad.dev/products/firefox/+filebug
<kiko> that doesn't work for me AT ALL
<flacoste> kiko: correct IP address ;-)
<flacoste> ?
<kiko> VF
<kiko> 66.130.58.77 launchpad.dev
<flacoste> yep
<flacoste> kiko: btw, ping doesn't work for me either
<kiko> I only have this problem with bradb for some reason
<flacoste> kiko: ooh
<kiko> what
<flacoste> bradb_: are you on videotron?
<bradb_> flacoste: yeah
<flacoste> kiko: that's the problem
<bradb_> !?
<kiko> what's the problem?
<flacoste> kiko, bradb_: i'm on videontron too
<kiko> SteveA, can you connect to bradb_'s host?
<flacoste> but they close port 80 from outside
<flacoste> kiko: he won't 
<kiko> bradb_, can you perchance put the server on another port?
* bradb_ will try
<kiko> flacoste, I can connect but no answer comes back strangely enough
<kiko> i.e.
<flacoste> kiko: videotron disallows hosting a server
<kiko> kiko@beetle:~$ telnet 66.130.58.77 80
<kiko> Trying 66.130.58.77...
<kiko> Connected to 66.130.58.77.
<kiko> Escape character is '^] '.
<kiko> GET / HTTP/1.0
<kiko> ...
<kiko> [time passes] 
<flacoste> kiko: so they firewall the most common ports, i always put my server >1024 ports :-)
<bradb_> kiko: can you try port 8080 now?
<kiko> bradb_, yayzers!
<bradb_> sweet
* Nafallo hates braindead isps :-)
<kiko> bradb_, does everybody get guided filebug, or only special users?
<bradb_> kiko: everybody
<kiko> are distro team okay with it or will they freak out?
<bradb_> kiko: i'm thinking they could just bookmark the link to the complicated form
<bradb_> and forcing searching for dupes is nothing new
<kiko> "complicated form"?
<kiko> our form is pretty simple actually
<bradb_> it's not very complicated yet :)
<kiko> so there is no link in launchpad to the "complicated form"?
<bradb_> kiko: it's linked from +filebug
<bradb_> "You may prefer the _complicated bug filing form_."
<kiko> mpt?
* flacoste -> move car, brb
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> spiv: I'd like to agree the shortlist stuff with you now, so I don't need to be involved in the mailing list thread
<SteveA> I have some other things I need to pay attention to
<SteveA> you had some questions about exactly what I was talking about?
<spiv> Just about precisely which exceptions you were proposing to use.
<SteveA> I don't know the answer to that
<SteveA> I want a hard shortlist limit to work like a hard timeout OOPS, but with its own exception subclass
<SteveA> so we can sort it differently in oops reports, and do a custom error page if we want to
<SteveA> I want a soft shortlist limit to work like a soft timeout OOPS, but with the ability to sort it into its own group in OOPS reports.
<spiv> That sounds ok, so you want a subclass of an existing exception there.  That's what I was curious about.
<kiko> bradb_, I think I will need special rules to redirect traffic from 8080 to 80 because otherwise links are all bustage
<kiko> ARGH
<SteveA> I've been away from the code here for a short while
<SteveA> so I've forgotten the exact names of things
<kiko> salgado, what's the magic redirection thingy
<salgado> eh?
<kiko> iptables fu 
<bradb_> kiko: maybe i can change that, actually
<kiko> bradb_, ah?
<bradb_> maybe it's a conf option in LP
* bradb_ checks
<kiko> mebbe
<spiv> Right.  So basically, I wanted to understand if you were proposing to use (and extend) the existing exception hierarchy, or for totally new exceptions.
<SteveA> you can configure launchpad to render canonical URLs etc. on whatever port and host you want
<SteveA> it's all in launchpad.conf
<SteveA> there are two important concepts: how links and location headers appear, facing outwards
<SteveA> and how launchpad interprets the Host: header coming in
<spiv> It sounds like you're planning on using the existing exceptions, rather than inventing a new hierarchy.  That's what I was hoping to hear :)
<SteveA> you control these through the MMMM_base_url and the MMMM_host settings
<SteveA> spiv: yes
<kiko> SteveA, you are so sweet
<kiko> mpt!
<MagicFab> Is there a way, as an admin of a LP team, to email all members ?
<SteveA> spiv: just slotting it into what we have, but making sure we can group it separately in oops reports if we want to
<spiv> Right.  Sounds ideal.
<SteveA> cool.  thanks for making the original suggestion and for moving this forward, spiv.
<bradb_> SteveA: how do i set the port? i can't see anything about ports in launchpad.conf or MMMM_base_url (whatever MMMM means)
<bradb_> I've never seen 4 M's together like that in my life
<salgado> MagicFab, no, that's not possible. :/
<SteveA> bradb_: those aren't literal Ms
<SteveA> they are replaced by "blueprint" or "main"
<SteveA> mpt: make sure lifeless deals with the PQM issue for you first thing tomorrow
<SteveA> as this will be blocking important stuff you need to land
<kiko> SteveA, can you point bradb_ to a specific file? I can't make any sense out of that either
* bradb_ is trying something
<bradb_> i.e. main_hostname launchpad.dev:8080
<bradb_> but i have my doubts
<bradb_> nope, not that
<bradb_> ah, root_url
* bradb_ tries that
<bradb_> kiko: fixed
<kiko> bradb_!
<kiko> trying
<kiko> bradb_: http://launchpad.dev:8080/malone/bugs/+package
<kiko> that page is unchanged
<bradb> it's changed, actually
<kiko> oh?
<bradb> the "I don't know" widget is new
<kiko> does that page serve a purpose?
<bradb> but kind of hard to do contextless guided
<kiko> bradb, I don't quite see why it's hard to do contextless guided
<kiko> but perhaps the right question is why do we have that page?
<bradb> kiko: requires extra effort to create a different workflow, when i'd rather see that page disappear
<kiko> why not do that?
<kiko> I guess that's besides the point now though
<bradb> kiko: it would require changing the Malone homepage too, and i see red tape
<bradb> e.g. adding a "Jump to distribution" box, etc.
<kiko> bradb, I think I'd rather the +filebug page looked like https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addticket when you hit it
<bradb> kiko: interesting, because flacoste said he liked the way the guided filebug workflow looked instead :)
<kiko> bradb, I also think that it may be a good idea to so some selective display based on whether the person is a member of a team..
<kiko> bradb, I particularly dislike the button saying "Search for similar bugs"
<kiko> because the person is reporting a bug
<kiko> the ordered list appears in a very unexpected place
<kiko> and the numbers should probably be prefixed by "Step"
<kiko> even then I think there's a risk it'll confuse people and in particular experienced users
<bradb> kiko: what kind of selective display are you thinking?
<kiko> bradb, perhaps only showing the link to people in a certain group?
<kiko> and not calling it "complicated bug filing form" 
<kiko> because complicated is a really bad word :-(
<MagicFab> re: system users in Calmav, I found this - http://www.clamav.net/doc/0.88.3/html/node13.html
<MagicFab> oups - wrong ch. ;)
<bradb> kiko: I stole that idea for somewhere else, but I can't remember where now.
<bradb> I think it's fun, for example, that Flickr's advanced search page says "Or, return to the _basic search without all the knobs and twiddly bits_."
<bradb> s/for somewhere/from somewhere/
<kiko> bradb, that would be in line with flickr's general style, but not so much with launchpad's
<bradb> heh
<kiko> seriously!
<bradb> i know :/
<bradb> kind of unfortunate, IMHO
<ddaa> bradb+
<ddaa> ++
<ddaa> I think launcphad is a bit too self absorbed in looking professional and not quite enough concerned in giving users a bender.
<LarstiQ> perhaps launchpad doesn't want to share the shiny metal ass.
<ddaa> though probably the 1.0 UI will change that
<bradb> kiko: is there an obvious reason why the link to the advanced bug filing form should be only selectively shown?
<bradb> kiko: Another example of awesome linking is KDE's "_The most hated bugs_" on their homepage. Nothing wrong with a little daring, IMHO.
<MagicFab> bradb, the oldest unresolved would be nice too
<bradb> MagicFab: "_The most neglected bugs_"! :)
<MagicFab> I know I did an advanced search on my own reported bugs so I could show *all*  bugs I have filled, including duplicates, rejected, etc. Which reminds me I have to go a loooong way before my reports are good :)
<kiko> bradb, the "No bugs matching" step is useless. take the user to the file bug form.
<bradb> kiko: ah, right, with a notification bubble saying no bugs matching, i guess?
<kiko> yes
<bradb> yeah, that'd be nice
<kiko> bradb, the text on the page where you /do/ get hits is also very very long
<kiko> bradb, if you want daring, here is a suggestion:
<kiko> make the page 2-column, put the steps clearly labeled in a floated right-hand-side div that the text wraps around
<kiko> bradb, the bug filing page could display the latest 5 or 10 duplicated bugs
<bradb> that would be dreamy (floated div steps)
<kiko> that could be an enhancement for afterwards though
<kiko> bradb, and easy to do, no?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> I'd give that a shot as it'd take those out of the way
<bradb> i didn't know 2-col was an option, but it's good to know
<kiko> send me the bullets
<bradb> will do, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66930 in malone "It's unclear how to report a bug on a binary package from the distribution homepage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66930
<Seveas> SteveA, 
<Seveas> bug 63932
<Ubugtu> Bug 63932 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/63932 is private
<Seveas> (bug is no longer privatenow, just did that temporarily as test)
<SteveA> Seveas: wow.  You beat me to filing the bug!
<SteveA> thanks
<_thumper_> ddaa, ping
<_thumper_> ddaa, unping
<ddaa> _thumper_: pong, unpong
<_thumper_> ddaa, reping
<ddaa> _thumper_: repong?
<_thumper_> I can't find the instructions for pqm submissions
<_thumper_> I thought I had an email, but can't find it
<_thumper_> also not in the LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<ddaa> there are some wildly out of date web pages about setting up pqm on the wiki
<_thumper_> I found one that looked like it was the original proposal
<ddaa> I can give you the config bits I have
<ddaa> dunno how "canonical" they are nowadays, but they workforme
<_thumper_> I think it is just the bits for the .bazaar/bazaar.conf I need
<_thumper_> unless there are other bits I don't know I don't know
<ddaa> we're going to find out
* ddaa goes private
* _thumper_ recalls Rumsfeld speach
<kiko> bradb, is this todo for me or for you? :)
<bradb> kiko: for me, of course, and maybe another Maloner in my absence
<kiko> bradb, I was joking. I miss you already
<bradb> heh
<jordi> SteveA: I'm here
<jordi> SteveA: oops, sorry. That was an old highlight
<LarstiQ> Is anyone working on mantis support? bug 32266
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32266 in malone "Support Mantis as a remote bugtracker (and add ALSA's bugtracker)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32266
<kiko> LarstiQ, not currently!
<LarstiQ> kiko: what would it take for that to happen?
<kiko> LarstiQ, a regular reminder from you within november
<kiko> LarstiQ, some information on the bugtracker would help
<kiko> does it give us an XML dump?
<kiko> what do the URLs look like
<kiko> what are its statuses like
* LarstiQ pokes eleusis 
* eleusis jumps
<eleusis> uhm
<eleusis> i don't know much about mantis internals.. >_>
<eleusis> i know it has rss feeds..!
<LarstiQ> but you have experience with one, so we could figure it out, right?
<eleusis> mhm
<eleusis> how does malone talk to external bug trackers?
<eleusis> or, does it talk at all? :)
<eleusis> what's the interface, even..
<kiko> eleusis, it issues HTTP requests and parses the output
<kiko> bugzilla gives us XML so we parse that 
<kiko> does mantis give us something similar?
<kiko> we have a list of bug IDs
<kiko> and would like XML for those bugs
<kiko> that's basically it
<eleusis> XMLRPC, you mean?
<kiko> no
<kiko> just xml output
<eleusis> :P
<kiko> simple HTTP
<eleusis> hrm
<eleusis> it might..
* eleusis searches
<kiko> we can do xmlrpc of course
<kiko> just a matter of telling me what to do
<eleusis> what sort of information would you be looking for, in the xml dump?
<kiko> eleusis, status, importance/priority/severity, assignee (as a bonus)
<eleusis> righto
<geser> malcc: hello, the Contents files on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/ are still 4 months old
<matsubara> who is the current maintainer of launchpad-dependencies?
<kiko> matsubara, did you see steve's latest email?
<kiko> it is being maintained by jbailey or somebody up in montreal IIRC.
<kiko> geser, thank god malcc is out having lunch!!
<eleusis> hm, seems like mantis has a toxmlrpc.inc.php file that isn't used anywhere..
<kiko> eleusis, we can parse HTML as well but you know how robust that is..
<eleusis> :)
<kiko> right!
<matsubara> thanks kiko 
<geser> kiko: should I ask somebody else about this?
<kiko> geser, no, I was joking; he should be in shortly
<geser> ok
<eleusis> well, the mantis irc channel looks dead
<ddaa> SteveA: finished replying to recent batch of replies about importd load.
<ddaa> SteveA: replies on points that have further discussed by other people are written in the reply to latest email that quotes it.
<eleusis> maybe i can make a patch for mantis and send it to them
<SteveA> ddaa: is there anything I need to catch up with before tomorrow?
<ddaa> SteveA: I wrote a synthetic report yesterday
<ddaa> with a plan of action
<ddaa> the one starting with an executive summary
<ddaa> essentially, all the stuff I wrote today was to acknowledge comments and clarify issues.
<ddaa> so, the email that starts with "This email reports on the outcome of the discussion...", although it was a bit premature, is still correct, and has all the important information.
<ddaa> I leave the diplomacy to poolie, since it's clearly not my strong point :)
* ddaa wants a t-shirt reading "Klingon School of Diplomacy"
<LarstiQ>  oooh, get me one too
<eleusis> :)
<Spads> in the original series, the klingons were real politickers, always scheming to make international incidents
<ddaa> pah! They did not have ridges on their foreheads!
* LarstiQ wouldn't put that beyond ddaa, seeing interaction with ams.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: come on... ams is a REAL troll... I'm just a mere amateur.
<LarstiQ> hey, I agreed with your course of action! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66958 in rosetta "Parser doesn't allow multiline entries" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66958
<kiko> eleusis, yeah, that'd be cool. 
<kiko> eleusis, what project uses mantis that you care about, btw?
<eleusis> xmms2
<kiko> ah.
* bradb & # subway
<malcc> geser: Yes, we've had some delays this week. We're still working on it and still hope it will be soon
<geser> than I will wait some more
<geser> thanks
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: could you get mdz some additional stats on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+topcontributors from staging?
<sabdfl> list of top 100 bug guys would be interesting
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, what stats does.. ah. sure
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, just their names?
<salgado> wow, I got 15 conflicts to solve
<salgado> I dont wanna see how many I'll get once flacoste-lunch lands his tt-workflow branch. :(
* ddaa gets tired of telling people "we only import trunk branches"
<ddaa> poolie: I think you are right after all
<ddaa> requiring "trunk" to be in the svn url may be a good idea
<ddaa> just because it actually saves time in the end... no need to explain that we do not support non-trunk
<ddaa> well, and if someone really wants to get something imported that does not have trunk in its name, that person can send me an email, and I'll poke it using my superpowers
<kiko> mdz, sabdfl: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileySkMWV.html
<mdz> kiko: thanks
<kiko> mdz, let me know if you want more information as I still have that session open here
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66972 in blueprint "Can not admin a specification" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66972
<kiko> DUPE 
<BjornT> kiko, eleusis: it seems like mantis provides an CSV export of all its bugs, so it should be quite easy to add support for it.
<kiko> BjornT, ah?
<BjornT> yeah. on the bug listing page there's a link to export is as csv.
* carlos -> out
<kiko> BjornT, cool. I'll do it.
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<flacoste> salgado-afk: the conflicts are caused by the landing of tt-views, it adds a parameter to ITicketTarget.searchTickets, that is most of the conflicts
<kiko> sabdfl, ping?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66974 in soyuz "Binary versions not checked correctly" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66974
<kiko> jordi: how's the translation queue looking?
<eleusis> oh
<eleusis> yeah true, there's csv_export.php...
<eleusis> doesn't seem to work though :-\
<BjornT> eleusis: it doesn't? it worked for the ones i tried.
<eleusis> do you need to select bugs to export in the bug list?
<eleusis> bugs/reports
<BjornT> i simply viewed a bug listing and pressed 'CSV Export'.
<eleusis> :(
<BjornT> i also tried a simple wget now, and it worked.
<BjornT> eleusis: for which bug tracker doesn't it work?
<eleusis> doesn't seem to be working with http://bugs.xmms2.xmms.se/csv_export.php
<mdke> jordi: hi. carlos was looking for me earlier about some pot templates, should I talk to you about them too?
<BjornT> eleusis: that's too bad. i only tried for alsa and mantisbugtracker.com
<eleusis> hmm
<eleusis> maybe there's a config option somewhere that turns it on or off..
<digger3> hmm damn, I am getting only error id's like OOPS-292A579 when trying to register in launchpad, maintanance going on? :)
<Ubugtu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/292A579
<SteveA> ddaa: ping
<eleusis> wtf
<ddaa> at dinner, back in ~30 mins
<salgado> digger3, that's a bug I'm fixing right now
<digger3> salgado: perfect, can I wait for it, or should I try again in a few days?
<salgado> digger3, is yor email hydra_be at hotmail dot com?
<digger3> salgado: nope, I registered with Thomas.Markus@phil.uu.nl
<digger3> oh wait, channel logs on the internet, hmm, too late... ah well some more spam can't hurt
<eleusis> :D
<salgado> digger3, I've seen an error identical in our error logs earlier today and I emailed the user explaining what happened and how to workaround it while the fix is not in production
<salgado> digger3, just sent that email to you
<salgado> in short, you can use https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword for now
<salgado> sorry for the inconvenience, digger3.
<kiko> eleusis, it looks like the xmms bug tracker is broken
<kiko> eleusis, can you try contacting the admins there?
<eleusis> seems like it!
<eleusis> i'm one of the admins ;)
<digger3> salgado: no problem with this kind of service
<kiko> eleusis, whoa!
<eleusis> the thing needs an upgrade anyway
<eleusis> i'll have a look maybe tomorrow
<kiko> eleusis, no, it works.
<kiko> here:
<kiko> http://bugs.xmms2.xmms.se/view_all_bug_page.php
<kiko> search for "windows"
<kiko> then click on csv export
<eleusis> oh
<kiko> I am wondering how it works though
<eleusis> odd
<kiko> probably using some gnarly JS
<kiko> or perhaps a cookie let's see
<kiko> yes
<kiko> exactly
<eleusis> probably a cookie..
<kiko> MANTIS_BUG_LIST_COOKIE
<eleusis> heh
<kiko> 116%2C1164%2C1163%2C373%2C1044%2C1060%2C738%2C115%2C251
<kiko> eleusis, can you mail me the PHP file?
<kiko> I can figure out how to deal with it that way
<kiko> are %2Cs colons?
<eleusis> you can see it online at http://mantisbt.cvs.sourceforge.net/mantisbt/mantisbt/csv_export.php?revision=1.25&view=markup
<eleusis> hm, no idea..
<kiko> okidok
<SteveA> python -c "print chr(0x2C)"
<SteveA> it's a comma
<eleusis> cool, i guess i just learned a new trick
<Ubugtu> New bug: #66987 in launchpad "Failed to register new account" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/66987
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<kiko> SteveA, pong
<kiko> was out in soyuzland
<lifeless> whoever just used 'devpad' in a merge, please use the full name
<erdalronahi> Hi, will the openoffice.org-l10n's be updated between RC and final?
<kiko> erdalronahi, ask doko on #ubuntu-devel
<erdalronahi> thanks
<kiko> flacoste, help
<flacoste> kiko: to the rescue...
<flacoste> kiko: what can i do?
<kiko> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileYpmDEa.html
<kiko> flacoste, help me get out of that rathole?
<kiko> I have a branch which does only rosetta changes
<kiko> and yet that test insists on failing
<kiko> snif
<flacoste> ouch
<flacoste> this is an ugly http() test!!!
<flacoste> kiko: can you make sure that the URL work on launchpad.dev?
<kiko> flacoste, what URL?
<flacoste> kiko: /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+source/mozilla-firefox/+support-contact
<kiko> one moment
<kiko> pretty sure it does tho
<flacoste> kiko: login as foo.bar
<flacoste> kiko: and does the test also fails if you ran it independantly?
<kiko> flacoste, it only fails in PQM.
<kiko>   ... Content-Disposition: form-data; name="field.waant_to_be_support_contact"^M
<kiko> spot the typo?
<kiko> I doubt that's the issue though it could be
<flacoste> kiko: i don't see that typo in the pastebin link
<flacoste> kiko: i see name="field.want_to_be_support_contact.used"
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> the failure is in the test after that one
<flacoste> kiko: if the typo is the culprit, it should fail locally
<kiko> it doesn't.
<flacoste> kiko: the AttributeError is really weird, even looks like a bug in http()
<kiko> it's probably a bug yes
<flacoste> kiko: is your local tree up to date? and did you try running all the standalone tests in one go?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> no
* flacoste is really dumbfunded by this error
<kiko> flacoste, I'll try converting it. thanks for sharing my pain
<lifeless> the wordaround for account creation failure should be in the topic
<lifeless> for users to find quickly
<flacoste> kiko: you should try running all the standalone tests, you might trigger the failure locally, it would means that some changes you made weren't side-effect free
<kiko> could be
<flacoste> converting to testbrowser is nice though :-)
<kiko> man this form is completely bustage
<kiko> wtf
<salgado> lifeless, the workaround is only necessary when somebody tries to register with an email address that was imported from bugzilla
<lifeless> salgado: I see
<salgado> lifeless, btw, I just finished a fix for it. would you like to review it so I can ask stub to cherry pick it tomorrow?
<kiko> TV'S GOT THEM IMAGES 
<kiko> NOTHING'S SHOCKING
<lifeless> salgado: sure
* kiko tap taps
<lifeless> kiko: dude!
<lifeless> salgado: mail me the diff
<salgado> lifeless, great! https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filephAkIK.html
<salgado> prefer email?
<lifeless> heh, that will do
<lifeless> no, paste is fine
<salgado> cool
<kiko> f*** f***
<kiko> I hate this form
<salgado> lifeless, basically, I'm changing Person.validateAndEnsurePreferredEmail() to do nothing if you pass the person's preferred email to it
<flacoste> kiko: remember that this form is tested on all context, you might have to convert all of them, and if the problem is caused by a side-effect, it's probable that another unrelated test will trigger it
<flacoste> kiko: what was the standalone test ran by PQM just before that one?
<salgado> previously it would assert that the given email is not the actual person's preferred email, but I see no real reason for that
<kiko> flacoste, xx-distro-release-bugs-portlet.txt
<lifeless> flacoste: kiko: this is why test isolation is important!
<kiko> lifeless, let me just sulk in peace
<kiko> this is destroying my poor little soul
<flacoste> kiko: did you modifyt xx-distribution-translations.txt ?
<kiko> flacoste, hmm, maybe. let me check.
<lifeless> I thought we made all the standalone ones get a db reset in between ?
<kiko> it's not a DB issue
<kiko> it is a zope test issue
<lifeless> salgado: whats the branch name ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67014 in soyuz "'queue fetch' safety catch is slightly too stiff" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67014
<salgado> lifeless, person-creation-rationale
<jordi> kiko: I've sent queries to the import requesters
<jordi> I think all the requests that were clear enough (ie, I could check that the requester is indeed related to upstream) are done
<lifeless> salgado: check your mail
<SteveA> salgado: I replied to your message about using staging to test shipit changes
<SteveA> I want to use staging as normal tomorrow morning (UTC)
<lifeless> salgado: I forgot to put this in the review.
<SteveA> but it'll be fine tomorrow afternoon
<SteveA> does that work for you, salgado ?
<lifeless> salgado: perhaps we should have a test for the use case of 'register an imported person'
<lifeless> salgado: to be sure that no other surprises sneak up on us.
<salgado> SteveA, yeah, that should do it.  wouldn't it be possible to just merge my changes on top of HEAD?
<jordi> is edgy going to be pressed and shipped via ship it, or is it still going to be dapper?
<SteveA> salgado: maybe, but you didn't ask that
<salgado> lifeless, I added one to registering an imported person and to claiming one.
<SteveA> salgado: maybe reply to my email asking for that?
<salgado> SteveA, sure, will do that
<SteveA> ta
* SteveA --> sleep
<lifeless> salgado: hmm, you added one /like/ a current imported one
<lifeless> salgado: in the specific way that broke
<lifeless> salgado: I'm talking a broader test
<lifeless> salgado: that is, that we have a person in the sample data which is 'imported user'
<lifeless> the import script tests can check that that person matches what they create
<salgado> ah, I see
<lifeless> and we can then on anything that has to deal with 'imported users' use 'imported user'. I.e. malone, foaf, etc
<salgado> but there will be different types of imported users
<lifeless> so its a sensitive trap for other unexpected assumptions
<salgado> for instance, users imported with gina won't have a preferred email nor a password
<lifeless> salgado: for that we then want a loop around each stereotypical user
<lifeless> 'bugzilla imported user', 'gine imported user', 'sf imported user'
<salgado> but users imported with the bugzilla importer will have a preferred email and no password
<salgado> I think we can simplify this actually, because we may only have invalid profiles without preferred email (gina/pofile imported)
<salgado> and invalid profiles with preferred email (bugzilla imported)
<lifeless> never a password ?
<salgado> none of them have a password, no
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> the point is to:
<lifeless>  - have the importer code determine what their profiles look like and check there is sample data that is representative
<lifeless> this allows other subsystems to check they work with all the importers without having to know what those importers create
<lifeless>  - for tests which are checking we handle imported people, run them once per sample data item
<lifeless> obviously not needed for this merge
<salgado> yeah, that sounds like a good plan
<lifeless> just considering root cause and how to prevent it recurring
<salgado> I'll file a bug for that
<kiko> flacoste, the answer is no.
<flacoste> kiko: ok, i really think you should try running all the pagetests locally, just to make sure the failure isn't caused by your changes
<flacoste> flacoste: take a break while they run ;-)
<kiko> what's a break?
<flacoste> eat something, see the temperature outside, anything but be in front of the computer screen
<flacoste> of course, that's easy to say, when running all functional tests take 15 mins on my machine... thanks to my upgrade
<kiko> I hate you
<flacoste> lol
<kiko> and I hate this form
<kiko> and the zope widget that it uses
<kiko> can you friggin believe how broken it is? I can't
* flacoste doesn't really want to look
<flacoste> this support-contacts have come to my attention just recently
<flacoste> s/support-contacts/& tests/
<kiko> seriously
<kiko> look at the form controls
<kiko> <label style="font-weight: normal"><input class="checkboxType" id="field.support_contact_teams.0" name="field.support_contact_teams" type="checkbox" value="admins" />&nbsp;Launchpad Administrators</label><br /><label style="font-weight: normal"><input class="checkboxType" id="field.support_contact_teams.1" name="field.support_contact_teams" type="checkbox" value="launchpad-buildd-admins" />&nbsp;Launchpad Buildd Admins</label><br /><label
<kiko>  style="font-weight: normal"><input class="checkboxType" id="field.support_contact_teams.2" name="field.support_contact_teams" type="checkbox" value="launchpad" />&nbsp;Launchpad Developers</label><br /><label style="font-weight: normal"><input class="checkboxType" id="field.support_contact_teams.3" name="field.support_contact_teams" type="checkbox" value="testing-spanish-team" />&nbsp;testing Spanish team</label><br /><label style="font-
<kiko> weight: normal"><input class="checkboxType" id="field.support_contact_teams.4" name="field.support_contact_teams" type="checkbox" value="name18" />&nbsp;Ubuntu Gnome Team</label><br /><label style="font-weight: normal"><input class="checkboxType" id="field.support_contact_teams.5" name="field.support_contact_teams" type="checkbox" value="ubuntu-team" />&nbsp;Ubuntu Team</label><br /><label style="font-weight: normal"><input class="checkbo
<kiko> xType" id="field.support_contact_teams.6" name="field.support_contact_teams" type="checkbox" value="vcs-imports" />&nbsp;VCS imports</label>
<kiko> the checkboxes all have the same names!!!!!!
<flacoste> actually, i think mpt wants the new subscribe form to look like that
<kiko> and the worst part is
<kiko> getControl() can't fetch them
<flacoste> why?
<kiko> (Pdb) p user_browser.getControl(name="field.support_contact_teams")
<kiko> <ListControl name='field.support_contact_teams' type='checkbox'>
<kiko> (Pdb) p user_browser.getControl(name="field.support_contact_teams", index=1)
<kiko> *** IndexError: <exceptions.IndexError instance at 0x32a66918>
<flacoste> there is only one
<kiko> no
<kiko> there are actually 7
<flacoste> checkboxes
<flacoste> but not control
<flacoste> that's a ListControl
<kiko> what does that mean?
<flacoste> you can set it's value like that:
<kiko> can I get the individual checkboxes?
<flacoste> yep by label
<kiko> did you not see my flood above?
<kiko> try finding the labels
<kiko> mwahahaha
<flacoste> take a look at ticket-tracker/03-ticket-searching for inspiration
<flacoste> the status control is also a list of checkboxes
<flacoste> browser.getControl(Ubuntu Team').selected = True
<flacoste> or 
<lifeless> ddaa: want to see something crack
<flacoste> browser.getControl(name='field.support_contact_teams').value = ['Ubuntu Team'] 
<flacoste> kiko: ^^^
<kiko> hmmm
<flacoste> actually, if you set the value of the ListControl, you should use the values, not the label
<flacoste> so: browser.getControl(name='field.support_contact_teams').value = ['ubuntu-team', 'vcs-import,] 
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I'm doing that
<lifeless> ddaa - read this http://sourceforge.net/svn/?group_id=28597
<lifeless> not in particular the instructions to do a DOS on the svn server ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67021 in launchpad "Need multiple examples of invalid profiles that we can have in production" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67021
<ddaa> lifeless: ?
<lifeless> ddaa: the sample svn co they give checks out /
<ddaa> ha right
<ddaa> that's the generic sourceforge checkout instructions
<ddaa> "This project's SourceForge.net Subversion repository can be checked out through SVN with the following instruction set:"
<ddaa> which is entirely correct :)
<ddaa> " 	(Warning: This is a generic Subversion checkout command which will pull all modules, tags and/or branches of the 	project. Please refer to project home page for specific SVN instructions, or use "Browse Repository" link;  	in most cases, you will want to 	add '/trunk' to the HTTPS URL above to check out only trunk (main development line))."
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> but who reads instructions
<ddaa> well, that's old news
<ddaa> these whole generic svn/cvs instruction pages are just plain useless and stupid
<ddaa> anyway... that might explain why so many people set up svn on sourceforge with the sourcecode directly at the repo root...
<lifeless> hahah
<ddaa> lifeless: you certainly have a point though, that those instructions are plain harmful...
<ddaa> I did not quite realise the extent of the wrongness before :)
<ddaa> lifeless: anyway... I just spent too much time clearing out vcs import details for non-trunk branches today.
<ddaa> I'll let it rest for a while, but I think I'll end up doing just what poolie suggested
<ddaa> will reconsider whenever we have non-trunk import support
<ddaa> About sourceforge, this is one of those pages that you read the first time,
<ddaa> then realise that it's useless
<ddaa> and ends up just classified as "the dumb page I have to go through to see the viewsvn"
<lifeless> we should strive to not have those ourselves
<ddaa> give me unlimited time and resources, and I'll make something really great ;)
* LarstiQ gives ddaa coffee in lieue of those other two.
<ddaa> short of that a few rules of thumbs I think can help a lot: * do not talk down to users * remove uncessary constraints * for each piece of information on the page, ask "how does that help the user"
<ddaa> but I have woved not to bitch about UI until after 1.0 :)
<ddaa> for example the bugbranch page is plain bogus...
<ddaa> actually, must of the bugbranch UI is bogus...
#launchpad 2006-10-20
<ddaa> Maybe one of the big challenges of Launchpad is achieving something lovable, while we need to something so broad. Lovable needs depth, and we cannot really go as deep as we would wish...
<lifeless> the dep on gnarly is gone now right ?
<ckdake> anyone around that can answer a few questions about putting a new project into rosetta?
<LarstiQ> ckdake: I probably can't, but go ahead and we'll see how far I get. Someone else can pick up the pieces :)
<ckdake> I'm the project manager for Gallery, and we've been looking at rosetta as a possibility to manage translations
<ckdake> we want to allow translators to continue submitting things they way they currently do, which it sounds like rosetta can play nicely with
<ckdake> and we have a makefile target that needs to be run to update the compiled translation files when new pos come in
<ckdake> I was curious about how rosetta can tie in to our svn and if there would be a way to run makefile things before commits from rosetta
<LarstiQ> Afaik, you can (periodically) get an export of the .mo's from rosetta
<LarstiQ> which you would do, say, prior to release
<LarstiQ> not sure about continously syncing
<ckdake> the main reason for it is that most of our translators like to be able to test out how their translation works immediately after doing it
* LarstiQ notes he has only translated a couple of things in the webinterface, and got the blender tarball once, nothing more
<ckdake> right now they can just run make, but having to wait for a release would be less than ideal
<LarstiQ> ckdake: ah well, people could still work directly on a .po
* LarstiQ s/.mo/.po/ a couple of sentences back
<LarstiQ> ckdake: you're probably better off asking someone in the know like jordi/carlos/danilos, or mailing launchpad-users
* LarstiQ has too much chance of confusing the issue, sorry
<ckdake> heh. ok. thanks for trying!
<kiko> WOO WOO WOO
<kiko> guns don't kill PQM
<kiko> I DO!
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: for the win
<wasabi> So, has anybody thought of hosting virtual machines through launchpad?
<wasabi> Odd idea I know, just thought of it.
<wasabi> YOu'd have some "machine" launchpad structure, a lot like you do with bzr branches.
<wasabi> It'd run Xen someplace.
<wasabi> You could group machines togehter... assign permisions for people to send signals to reboot, or get a console.
<wasabi> Just throwing it out there. Later. :)
<lifeless> meep
<ajmitch> hehe
<lifeless> something is whack with the branch mirror
<lifeless> wheres the 'getting started developing lp' wiki pages these days ?
<jamesh> lifeless: we don't have a single up-to-date set of instructions at the moment
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> that was really useful. I think it would be a good idea to pull that back together
<lifeless> we're hiring sufficiently fast its worth it IMO
<jamesh> the DatabaseSetup page is pretty up to date as far as getting Postgres configured locally
<lifeless> ya, my pgsql is fine AFAIK
<jamesh> I walked _thumper_ through some of the initial setup manually
<spiv> It's a bit odd that some info is on the wiki, and some (doc/localdomain-setup.txt) is only in the source tree.
<jamesh> spiv: ... and its out of date
<lifeless> yay static doc
<spiv> jamesh: it's documentation, of course it's out of date ;)
<jamesh> I should see how my "bzr repo-push" plugin performs with smart server
<jml> lifeless: "sufficiently fast" wouldn't be my choice of words :P
<spiv> jamesh: have you taken a look at the pygettextpo breakage carlos reported on the list?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> spiv: was going to investigate that.  Hopefully we can use an #ifdef to make it function for both versions
<lifeless> jml: blue proseth
<jml> lifeless: what's a proseth?
<spiv> jamesh: I hope so.  I took a brief stab at it, and it reminded me how terribly rusty my C is...
<spiv> jamesh: so you're probably the best person to fix it, assuming you have time.
<lifeless> 'due process'
<jml> lifeless: the problem with such processes is you can't figure in advance out how long they take to run. 
<lifeless> thats why we call them 'due'
<lifeless> rather than 'overdue'
<jml> :)
<mpt> What the hell?
<mpt> I have to register my times of presence at a sprint in UTC??
<BjornT> mpt: bug 65868
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65868 in launchpad "Sprint attendance times should be considered local wallclock time" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65868
<mpt> ahh, thanks BjornT 
<mpt> I was just about to report that
<mpt> (and was about 7 seconds away from finding it myself:-)
<nictuku> hi, is "download / +export"  the only way to get the a current .po from rosetta?
<jamesh> nictuku: that or wait for the language pack to turn up in the Ubuntu repository (for Ubuntu translations)
* jml prods the process
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67058 in blueprint "Person's specifications don't show what project each spec is for" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67062 in blueprint "Specification page doesn't show who approved/declined it for meetings or when" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67062
<jamesh> in gettext-po.h: "int multiline_p" <- spot the lisper
<_thumper_> morning all
<_thumper_> could someone email me the pass phrase for the test user in the test suite?
<_thumper_> or private chat thingy
* _thumper_ off to drop off car for servicing 
<spiv> _thumper_: look at lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/README.txt
<SteveA> jamesh: it's a boolean?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> or rather "boolean-p" ?
<SteveA> stu1: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<_thumper_> jamesh: just say no
<jamesh> spiv: btw, did the gettextpo test suite pass with the change you made?
<spiv> jamesh: no, as I said in my mail it still segfaulted.
<jamesh> spiv: so you did.  Looks like a NULL check from previous versions disappeared.
<SteveA> stub: is staging doing something interesting?  I just got a timeout from it?
<stub> SteveA: daily jobs are running. Currently the librarian garbage collector
<stub> Bit of a worry as I've proposed that box as the host for {beta,edge}.launchpad.net. Might need to move staging to carbon at some point, or at least the db.
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt: conf call in 5
<mpt> yes, thanks
<SteveA> my hierarchy menu merge to mainline failed
<SteveA> there's something weird with one of the tests that I'm looking into
<SteveA> I also mailed you about a CSS weirdness
<SteveA> mpt: also, merging from mainline, there are many conflicts
<SteveA> I will work on resolving these
<SteveA> We must coordinate so we both don't try to resolve conflicts at once
* mpt finds his cheap-to-the-UK phone card
<mpt> SteveA, do you want me to fix the tests in the conflict-resolution branch, or should you?
<SteveA> I'm going to revert my confict resolution now, and get some breakfast
<SteveA> so, do as much as you like / can on that
<SteveA> and let me know when you're done, and I'll merge from you
<carlos> morning
<mdke> carlos: morning. I wanted to chat about those templates
<carlos> mdke: hi
<mdke> hiya
<carlos> mdke: I did nothing because no one was able to give me an answer 100% sure about what to do with it
<mdke> quite right, thanks
<mdke> if you can talk to me, it's always better
<mdke> so anything with installation-guide should NOT be accepted. Sorry about that, I've removed them from the latest source package
<mdke> contribute.pot should be accepted. And with the kubuntu ones, I'm curious myself why they are there - kubuntu-docs has those templates already
<carlos> perhaps you changed the path
<carlos> or the filename
<carlos> ok, I'm going to do it right now
<mdke> can you tell me what package they were uploaded with?
<carlos> you can see it in the import page
<mdke> ah, ubuntu-docs
<carlos> yep
<mdke> that is a mistake by dholbach then. Reject them and I'll let him know
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> in fact the kubuntu ones
<carlos> come from ubuntu-docs too
<carlos> that's the reason they are not being imported automatically
<mdke> yes. I know what's going on there
<mdke> we have a script which removes some stuff from the source package, but daniel must have forgotten to run it before uploading
<carlos> ok
<carlos> so I should only accept contribute.pot
<carlos> right?
<mdke> yes. I noticed recently that we forgot to include that pot file in previous uploads
<mdke> a bummer for translators :/
<carlos> I see
<carlos> ok
<mdke> guys, any plans for getting malone to strip pgp stuff out of emails? I send my bugmail with enigmail and it kinda clogs up the comments screen
<BjornT> mdke: there is a bug open for that (bug 40526), but it's low priority for the moment since we have a lot of other stuff to do.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40526 in malone "strip inline pgp noise from bug messages" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40526
<mpt> mdke, there's a bug reported about it, if that's what you mean by "any plans for"
<mpt> d'oh, too slow :-)
<mdke> mpt: yes it is
<mdke> BjornT: thanks
* carlos -> bank
<carlos> see you later
<mpt> SteveA, I've fixed the pagetests, pushing now
<SteveA> mpt: great
<SteveA> I've fixed the hierarchy menus test
<SteveA> if you can tell me what CSS to change, I'll do that before I merge with pqm
<mpt> ugh, it'll take a while for me to fetch your branch
<mpt> sorry, should have started that while I was working on the tests in the other branch
<SteveA> latest is in sftp://devpad.canonical.com/code/stevea/launchpad/devel
<SteveA> it shouldn't take long for you to get my branch if you're using a repository
<mpt> Indeed I am
<SteveA> are you using jamesh's setup now?
<SteveA> I need to switch over to that
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<lucasvo> are there any plans to include a better source code browser into LP
<lucasvo> such as bzr webserve?
<jamesh> SteveA: I've got a plugin that can do a full repository push, but it is a fair bit slower than using rsync (the method I documented on the wiki page for pushing your changes)
<jamesh> SteveA: maybe it'll have acceptable performance with the smart server
<SteveA> lucasvo: yes
<lucasvo> SteveA: when?
<SteveA> we're going to use that, and have links from it to launchpad and back
<SteveA> I expect in december
<lucasvo> good. I really miss this feauture
<mpt> SteveA, push finished
<mpt> Shall I send it to PQM, or would that just complicate things?
<SteveA> the push of which is fininshed?
<SteveA> your latest UI work?
<mpt> 2006-10-ui-one-zero
<SteveA> don't send it to pqm.  I'll merge that into my UI branch, then I'll merge in new menus, then I'll push it to PQM
<mpt> That's the 1.0 help slot, and (more interesting to you) resolving recent conflicts with mainline
<SteveA> ok
<mpt> SteveA, in launchpad.css, line 1180 (in the "ul.menuroot" rule), change "font-size: smaller;" to "font-size: 0.675em;"
<mpt> That's the only change necessary
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I'll do that
<carlos> SteveA: hi, do you have time for a brief meeting with me?
<SteveA> carlos: I will have, but I'd rather have later today
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> is that okay, or do you need to tal know?
<carlos> no it's not urgent at all
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> SteveA: I have to go to the doctor in less than an hour, so I guess we could have it after lunch, if you have time
<SteveA> fine
<SteveA> mpt: darn... still get lots of conflicts
<SteveA> some "path conflicts" too this time
<carlos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<SteveA> very exciting, I haven't had those before
<SteveA> ddaa: what's a "path conflict" ?
<ddaa> for example, the other branch tries to create a filename that's already in the working tree, but with a different file id
<ddaa> or it tries to add a file in a directory you have deleted
<ddaa> this sort of shit, when the conflict is in the tree structure
<ddaa> well, I presume...
<SteveA> mpt: did you do anything where you did the same thing, but in two divergent trees?
<SteveA> I'm trying to figure out how these conflicts arose
<ddaa> it's the dark side of having extensive support for renames... the richest the rename tracking, the more complex the possible conflicts
<mpt> SteveA, no.
<mpt> And I'm deliberately (for example) blanking obsolete templates instead of deleting them, so if anything changes in them it will be a text conflict rather than a more complicated one
<ddaa> mh... actually I remember when you get this sort of conflict you do not get a path conflict, you just get a conflict with only file.BASE and file.OTHER
<SteveA> very strange
<mpt> That makes sense, if there's no .THIS file left
<ddaa> it's a bit surprising the first time though... anyway it's not the current problem
<mpt> SteveA, will you have time for bug 65629 today?
<ddaa> SteveA: do the conflict tree contains files or dirs whose name ends in ".moved"?
<Ubugtu> Bug 65629 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/65629 is private
<SteveA> mpt: yes
<mpt> great
<jamesh> maybe if you deleted a file that has since been modified in the branch you're merging from?
<ddaa> "when you get this sort of conflict you do not get a path conflict, you just get a conflict with only file.BASE and file.OTHER"
<ddaa> got that at some point when I merged your bzr compatibility fixes into my cscvs-partial-copy branch, that deleted some of the files you modified
<SteveA> ddaa: no .moved files
<jamesh> or if someone deleted a file and then recreated it with a different file ID
<ddaa> jamesh: that should cause .moved files to pop around, so the two file ids are kept around
<ddaa> IIRC
<SteveA> mpt: how did you do the rename to the help_bg.gif icon from options_info_bg.gif ?
<ddaa> SteveA: no idea, would need to get my hands on the tree
<mpt> SteveA, with bzr mv
<SteveA> thanks for confirming the revert bug with a test case
<ddaa> so, do I get my leave? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67091 in malone "Izzuezilla bug watches are failing to update" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67091
<SteveA> mpt: in the style.css, there are changes removing ^M at the end of certain lines
<SteveA> but not all
<mpt> I have no idea what that's about
<SteveA> I'll just use the one from your branch in that case
<mpt> SteveA, merging fresh rocketfuel into 2006-10-ui-one-zero I get one conflict, in Makefile
<mpt> so I guess I can't help with any of the problems you're having
<SteveA> I think there are tabs in the main template
<SteveA> please look see
<mpt> there are indeed
<mpt> I don't know why that is, I've had "Insert spaces instead of tabs" turned on the whole time
<mpt> One of them is a line I copied and pasted from Usman's work
<mpt> but the rest aren't
<SteveA> please put the 1.0 in progress comments at the end of files
<SteveA> not in the middle of files
<SteveA> mpt: in your branch, did you merge my initial bugfix for showing bug pages?
<mpt> What file are you talking about?
<SteveA> specification-index.pt
<mpt> SteveA, not in this branch, no
<mpt> This branch doesn't have any structural headings in it
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I think that will explain my conflicts
<SteveA> mpt: what branch have you been merging from my ui branch into?
<mpt> When you said you'd fixed bug 65629, I merged it into 2006-08-ui, because that's the branch I was doing structural headings on
<Ubugtu> Bug 65629 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/65629 is private
<jordi> carlos?
<jordi> carlos: I need your help here: why does http://librarian.launchpad.net/4734954/silva.pot fail to import?
<mpt> SteveA, and while I haven't been able to land that branch, I've been doing the help slot on 2006-10-ui-one-zero
<mpt> which is what you just merged from
<carlos> jordi: let me see...
<carlos> jordi: msgfmt accept it so it's a problem in our side
<carlos> let me see if I find what's going wrong...
<jordi> ok
<jordi> carlos: I need to leave for 30 mins, but I invited thisfred here
<carlos> jordi: I'm leaving in 10 minutes to the doctor...
<SteveA> hello thisfred 
<carlos> thisfred: hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67095 in malone "Support status updates of Trac bug watches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67095
<thisfred> sry: hi SteveA, hi carlos
<_thumper_> SteveA: your thoughts on using SoftRequestTimeout for shortlist hardlimit?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67102 in malone "Support status updates of Roundup bug watches" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67102
<SteveA> _thumper_: I agreed a way forward with spiv on this yesterday.
* carlos -> doctor
<SteveA> it was on irc, and I expect spiv to carry this onto the mailing lists etc.  are you blocked on this right now?
<_thumper_> only on that branch
<_thumper_> can get back to spec-branches
<_thumper_> I was just trying to finish that off today
<SteveA> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/launchpad-2006-10-19.html
<SteveA> 03:35 or so
<SteveA> starts at 03:32
* _thumper_ looking
<SteveA> until 03:39
<_thumper_> ok, I'll update my branch based on this and push it up and poke spiv for a quick sanity check
<SteveA> great
<eleusis> kiko-zzz: ping
<eleusis> doh
* eleusis wonders what timezone kiko's in
<SteveA> kiko is in brazil
<SteveA> so, wait a couple of hours
<ddaa> SteveA: apparently, we are no longer (have we ever been) firewalled by the debian svn. Succeded at an test import of devscript. Debconf test import is failing because of some known bug.
<jordi> thisfred: ok, so carlos had to leave to the doctor
<jordi> thisfred: we can have a deeper look when he's back, but this is a flaw in rosetta.
<jordi> thisfred: I'll file a bug so it's tracked.
<thisfred> jordi: ok, thanks for your help!
<jordi> thisfred: np!
<thisfred> as I've said: no real emergency, though I'd like to be kept informed if amything changes 
<jordi> thisfred: I subscribed to to the bug report
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/67109
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67109 in rosetta "Rosetta fails to import a valid silva.pot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67109 in rosetta "Rosetta fails to import a valid silva.pot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67109
<SteveA> thisfred: feel free to discuss things in person if you like too :-)
<SteveA> I am after all sitting in the next room
<ddaa> *sigh* people are so creative with svn...
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/listen/trunk
<ddaa> https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/listengnome/trunk-0.5
<eleusis> SteveA: ah right
<ddaa> so is that trunk, or is that 0.5? Eh?
<_thumper_> ddaa, sounds like someone wants that to be trunk of 0.5
<_thumper_> bit screwy though
<eleusis> looks like GMT-2
<ddaa> _thumper_: a bit misguided...
<ddaa> Currently deleting spurious non-trunk imports
<SteveA> maybe it's half of the trunk
<SteveA> and the other half is elsewhere
* SteveA -> lunch
<ddaa> and the last log entry on the trunk branch (not trunk-0.5) is "Release 0.5b1"...
<ddaa> ...
<carlos> thisfred, jordi: It's an encoding problem
<jordi> carlos: silva.pot: ASCII PO (gettext message catalogue) text, with very long lines
<jordi> because it declares UTF-8?
<carlos> it should work
<carlos> ASCII is a subset of UTF-8
<jordi> yes
<carlos> ('ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc2 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128))
<carlos> that's the error
<jordi> a pot should probably say CHARSET, not UTD-8, but anyway
<carlos> not really
<carlos> it should say CHARSET if you are completely sure whether it's ASCII
<carlos> but if it includes UTF-8 chars, it should be UTF-8
<jordi> I thought CHARSET is used as a template, that needs subtitution
<jordi> nod
<carlos> gettext works that way
<carlos> when there is a msgid with non ascii chars
<jordi> I see
<carlos> well, with UTF-8 chars, I guess that it would say something else if your msgid is using other encodings
<ddaa> Actually, it looks like trunk became effectively a stable branch, and the new head is trunk-0.5. All recent development was in trunk-0.5, and trunk merged it when 0.5b1 was released.
<_thumper_> ddaa, how often are the merge status diffs updated on pending reviews?
<ddaa> Everytime I peek out into the real world, I become painfully aware of how much "vcs import == series" is a bad model...
<ddaa> http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/09/easeofuse_shoun.html
<ddaa> _thumper_: every now and then, give or take a few minutes :)
<ddaa> IOW, I dunno, really...
<_thumper_> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67115 in rosetta "No easy way to copy and paste the original English translation if it contains special characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67115
<carlos> thisfred, jordi: I found the problem
<carlos> #: /views/edit/VersionedContent/tab_status_get_status_link_title.py:37
<carlos> msgid "view \302\253${version_title}\302\273"
<carlos> msgstr ""
<carlos> the \302\253 and \302\273 chars are the problematic ones
<carlos> thisfred: what's that?
<carlos> I see... '' and ''
<mpt> bother!
<mpt> jamesh, still around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67118 in rosetta "Two adjacent "To continue, you must log in" messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67118
<thisfred> carlos: yes those are correct
<thisfred> are they not encoded as UTF-8
<thisfred> ?
<carlos> python doesn't accept them as UTF-8 valid, or at least as we parse it
<carlos> I'm doing some testing to see how could we fix it
<carlos> thisfred: in the mean time, If you want, I could upload a .pot file without that msgid so the others can be translated while we fix this issue
<thisfred> carlos: thanx, but if we take out that one, we may find others, I think there are more, so I'll have a look myself to see what is best. I could try giving all special characters symbolic names, and use that as a work around for now.
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<carlos> thisfred: before you change anything, give me one day to see if I figure an easy fix for this issue
<thisfred> But it could be that one of my tools fouled up the actual encoding, in which case correcting that might fix the file...
<thisfred> carlos: sure, there is no great hurry at my end
<SteveA> mpt: can you resolve the css file too?
<carlos> well, printing that text in python shows that it's valid UTF-8
<carlos> so I don't think it's a problem in your side
<SteveA> mpt: I've done all the rest
<mpt> great, another entire-file conflict
<mpt> this should take about half an hour :-(
<ddaa> mpt: you know about extmerge?
<mpt> no
<ddaa> uses an external app to resolve merge conflicts, I use kdiff3
<ddaa> http://erik.bagfors.nu/bzr-plugins/extmerge/
<ddaa> apt-get install kdiff3
<ddaa> mpt: it's amazing how much pain you guys are willing to endure without asking if there's a better way.
<SteveA> mpt: It's easier with gvimdiff too
<ddaa> kdiff3 is really great, but you need a large screen and a small font to fit all the information
<SteveA> mpt: try gvimdiff style.css.THIS style.css.OTHER
<ddaa> SteveA: the thing is that extmerge automates that for you
<ddaa> "bzr emerge style.css" and it calls your tool of choice with the conflict files
<SteveA> gentoo!
* mpt installs it
<ddaa> nah... it helps you "emerge from your pit of textual conflicts"
<SteveA> mpt: you don't need the syntactic sugar of emerge
<ddaa> right
<SteveA> from the gvimdiff, I see there are only about 20 lines different
<SteveA> most of these are to do with the change from "options" to "help"
<mpt> ddaa, there is a better way, which is for bzr merge to be less dumb :-)
<ddaa> mpt: unattended merging is hard
<SteveA> mpt: do you understand what you're seeing with gvimdiff style.css.THIS style.css.OTHER ?
<ddaa> better safe than sorry
<mpt> SteveA, kdiff3 has only just finished installing
<SteveA> I said to use gvimdiff
<mpt> 1.15am is not the time to learn vim
<SteveA> which you may have already
<SteveA> you don't need to do anything with it except look
<mpt> bash: gvmdiff: command not found
<SteveA> gvimdiff
<mpt> E: Couldn't find package gvmdiff
<SteveA> you're missing the I
<mpt> gahhh
<SteveA> gvimdiff
<SteveA> but the kde tool should be equivalent
<mpt> That package is unknown either
<mpt> s/either/too/
<thisfred> meld is also nice :)
<SteveA> it's a command
<SteveA> did you try the command gvimdiff ?
<ddaa> thisfred: meld does not do merges AFAIK
<SteveA> or just vimdiff ?
<SteveA> ddaa: we're just trying to compare two files
<salgado> gvimdiff is from vim-gnome
<salgado> mpt, ^
* thisfred butts out 
* ddaa goes back to the peanut gallery
<SteveA> ddaa: so I think meld would be fine
<SteveA> but I just want to get mpt using something here
<ddaa> meld's great for viewing diffs
<ddaa> there's a plugin do do "bzr diff" with meld too :)
<mpt> ok, kdiff3 show me the diffs very nicely, but how to resolve them is completely non-obvious
<SteveA> mpt: privmsg
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<carlos> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> carlos: do you know well about how staging is set up?
<carlos> I think so, yes
<SteveA> I tried doing some stuff on there, and it looks like rf-built is rsynced over to there
<carlos> no
<carlos> it uses a local mirror
<SteveA> but that the launchpad bzr tree is broken, maybe it was rsynced mid-way through a pull
<SteveA> or push
<carlos> I don't remember how is prepared the mirror
<carlos> and I don't have access to that machine anymore
<SteveA> ok, don't worry then
<carlos> I think you can force the mirror, though
<SteveA> any idea how?
<carlos> do a 'crontab -l' as launchpad user
<carlos> I think it was executed from there
<SteveA> carlos: don't see anything useful there
<carlos> well you could always do the rsync against devpad yourself directly
<carlos> SteveA: and start it later
<SteveA> yeah, I'll try doing that
<carlos> thisfred: I think I found a solution
<carlos> thisfred: I will try to get it merged as soon as possible so this unblocks you product
<thisfred> carlos: great! thank you very much!
<SteveA> I obviously have no clue how to drive rsync
<carlos> thisfred: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/67138
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67138 in rosetta "poparser should use unichr instead of chr for escaped chars" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<carlos> SteveA: rsync -avzH --delete devpad.canonical.com:/code/warthogs/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/ launchpad
<carlos> SteveA: I think that's what you need
<SteveA> how do you remember all that?
<carlos> well, I use it quite often ;-)
<thisfred> carlos: thanks: I subscribed
<SteveA> fuck
<SteveA> half the problem is that "bzr" on staging for some reason runs the bzr in the launchpad tree
<SteveA> the PYTHONPATH is arsed up too
<carlos> hmm, that means that a broken launchpad tree will break bzr too...
<carlos> funny...
<kiko-zzz> yawn
<kiko> hello handsome
<kiko> no, not you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67138 in rosetta "poparser should use unichr instead of chr for escaped chars" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67138
<carlos> SteveA: are you able to tell me any problem I could have if I move from chr() to unichr() when using it as: "u'foo' + chr(integer)" ?
<j-a-meinel> TreMobyl: who is coming from uiowa? (I went to school there)
<carlos> I think it should not introduce any problem and I'm sure it fixes bug #67138, but I don't know whether it would introduce any other problem
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67138 in rosetta "poparser should use unichr instead of chr for escaped chars" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67138
<SteveA> carlos: uchr
<SteveA> don't concatenate unicode and str object
<carlos> atm we do it with chr, I want to move to unichr
<TreMobyl> j-a-meinel: what are you talking about?
<carlos> so I guess that's a confirmation that it's the right way to do it
<j-a-meinel> TreMobyl [n=solarion@dhcp80ff4703.dynamic.uiowa.edu]   entered the room
<SteveA> now the initscript doesn't work anymore on staging
<TreMobyl> j-a-meinel: well, then I would be, no?
<j-a-meinel> I was trying to figure out who you were, as I don't recognize your IRC nick.
<carlos> SteveA: if you want, add my ssh certificate to launchpad's user and I will fix staging for you. I will remove it once it's done
<TreMobyl> ah, just a hacker wannabe
<TreMobyl> what did you study here?
<j-a-meinel> Biomedical Engineering.
<TreMobyl> interesting
<j-a-meinel> yourself?
<erdalronahi> hi doko_, hi carlso
<erdalronahi> hi carlos
<carlos> erdalronahi: hi
<erdalronahi> should we talk here or there
<TreMobyl> j-a-meinel: physics, but we're off-topic.  :)
<doko_> carlos: erdalronahi says, that the latest rosetta export doesn't contain the current ku translations
<carlos> doko_: does your source package include it?
<erdalronahi> well, there were some bugs, which I will explain later.
<erdalronahi> To correct them, we uploaded fixed files on 12.10.
<kiko> carlos, did you see my gift?
<doko_> you did export on 2006-10-15, but apparently this was before the import of the OOo translations from the last upload did finish?
<erdalronahi> but they were imported on 16.10
<erdalronahi> doko pulled the stuff on 15.10
<erdalronahi> so they are not there
<carlos> doko_: could be, because I saw new uploads later...
<erdalronahi> the problem is massive
<carlos> doko_: do we have time for a new version before final release?
<doko_> carlos: http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/GSI_ku.sdf is what I got ...
<carlos> kiko: wow, I just saw it
<carlos> kiko: thanks!!!
<doko_> time probably, but I want to make sure that we get it right this time ...
<erdalronahi> the up to date files are at http://download.ferheng.org/ooo2/GSI_ku.sdf.bz2
<doko_> so if you can export new translations, I could do test packages.
<erdalronahi> and in Rosetta
<carlos> ok, I will prepare a new export today
<carlos> erdalronahi: so Rosetta is up to date right now, right?
<erdalronahi> yes
<kiko> carlos, you're welcome.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> doko_: I'm going to request a new export right now
<erdalronahi> I will tell you what the problem was, I think it is important
<erdalronahi> Strings that appear in several .po-files and are translated differently in one of them do not appear at all
<erdalronahi> if "file" is translated 3 times the same and once differently, it will not appear anywhere in OOo
<erdalronahi> that affects large parts of the menus
<carlos> oh, really???
<carlos> is that a bug in pootle or OO.org ?
<erdalronahi> Well, rather in Rosetta > GSI as you do it
<erdalronahi> We didn't use pootle, just Rosetta
<erdalronahi> I always wondered why it was like this
<erdalronahi> when I converted the Rosetta stuff with po2ooo, I saw that these strings were marked as fuzzy
<erdalronahi> and didn't make it into the GSI
<erdalronahi> obviously that also happens when you are compiling your langpacks
<carlos> erdalronahi: well, Rosetta -> GSI is pootle's code 
<erdalronahi> the translate-toolkit, isn't it?
<carlos> at least until Danilo finish the native support for GSI files
<carlos> erdalronahi: right, sorry, I keep mixing them...
<erdalronahi> May be their bug
<erdalronahi> But I am not sure, since Rosetta uses different templates
<erdalronahi> so it could well be a Rosetta bug
<carlos> doko_: ?
<carlos> erdalronahi: the .po to GSI conversion is done by doko_
<erdalronahi> I can file a but in Launchpad and explain this issue
<carlos> erdalronahi: yeah, do it, bug against oo.org, It sounds to me that it's a problem with the .po -> GSI step
<doko_> carlos: does rosetta marks these as fuzzy?
<carlos> no, because every .po file is its own context and the same .po file cannot have more than one msgid with the same value
<erdalronahi> no, it doesn't
<carlos> that should be done when all .po files are linked back to the same single file
<erdalronahi> yes, that is when it happens
<erdalronahi> it happened about 1500 times for ku
<erdalronahi> because some translations are used at 50 places
<carlos> and that step is done outside Rosetta
<doko_> erdalronahi: strange, I can start po2oo with --fuzzy, but I'm unsure how this helps ... if these are not marked fuzzy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67145 in malone "Linkify Debian bug numbers in comments correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67145
<kiko> jamesh, you rock
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just commented on a (ubuntu) bug in launchpad, and no carrage returns were inserted, so its one big block of text
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that a bug in launchpad, or do i no know what i'm doing? :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> i shold clarify that:
<Kamping_Kaiser> the comment down the bottom of the page is properly set out, but the "Comment on most recent change" where you set status' and whatnot is messed up
<kiko> Kamping_Kaiser, humm humm. what bug is that?
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bug 57861 is the one i put the comment on
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57861 in linux-source-2.6.15 "usb key producing address errors on dapper kernel." [Undecided,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57861
<erdalronahi> doko_, I didn't try that one, 
<erdalronahi> doko_, should I file a bug for this problem
<doko> erdalronahi: please do, did you try with --fuzzy?
<erdalronahi> no, I corrected 910 translations manually :)
<erdalronahi> but maybe I did something very different than you do
<erdalronahi> mine is described here: http://wiki.ferheng.org/doku.php/wergerandin:tim_morley
<erdalronahi> I used that script in the box
<erdalronahi> Maybe your are using another script
<SteveA> salgado: hi.  I have a conf call very soon.
<salgado> SteveA, hmmm. okay. I was wondering if you'd have some time to review my latest shipit-for-edgy changes
<SteveA> salgado: maybe later today.  ask me in 2 hrs
<erdalronahi> doko, file the bug against what?
<salgado> SteveA, will do. thanks
<doko> erdalronahi: openoffice.org-l10n
<erdalronahi> doko: in ubuntu or where
<erdalronahi> no such packet, no such product
<doko> yes, ubuntu
<erdalronahi> but there is no package openoffice.org-l10n
<erdalronahi> ha, ok, found it
<erdalronahi> So I didnt file bug #60570 and bug #67003 against the correct package
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60570 in openoffice.org "Edgy, OOo 2.0.4: Localization, dissapearing menu strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60570
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67003 in language-support-ku "Edgy: openoffice.org-l10n-ku is very outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67003
<erdalronahi> I can't change that, can I?
<bradb> jamesh: review reply sent. can i merge?
<erdalronahi> doko, just filed Bug #67158
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67158 in openoffice.org-l10n "Translations done in Rosetta do not appear in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67158
<SteveA> kiko: ping, conf call
<SteveA> salgado: kiko around?
<salgado> SteveA, I just went downstairs and didn't see him. let me check again
<salgado> SteveA, yeah, he's not at the office, but should be back shortly
<SteveA> salgado: it's fine, kiko called mark on the phone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67167 in launchpad "Mirror prober fails to check ftp.fu-berlin.de release mirror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67167
<salgado> spiv, not around, I guess?
<carlos> jordi: ping
<flacoste> what happened to the support requests portlet on staging?
<flacoste> compare https://launchpad.net/people/jjesse with https://staging.launchpad.net/people/jjesse ?
<salgado> flacoste, staging may be broken; have you seen SteveA's email to launchpad about it?
<flacoste> salgado: yes, I read, but I wasn't sure if that was the cause seems it seems otherwise to work kind of ok
<flacoste> i had problem earlier with the hierarchical menu, but it is not better, altough the layout is still a little weird
<carlos> salgado: I did an staging update two hours ago
<carlos> what staging has atm is exactly rocketfuel tree
<flacoste> carlos: that's weird because if I run rocketfuel locally, the support requests portlet does appear
<carlos> flacoste: did you forced a css update so you don't use cached files? (if that portlet depends on css changes)
<flacoste> carlos: if I do View Source, the portlet is just not there 
<carlos> flacoste: this is latest commit on that tree:
<carlos> revno: 4177
<carlos> committer: Canonical.com Patch Queue Manager<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>
<carlos> branch nick: launchpad
<carlos> timestamp: Fri 2006-10-20 13:31:26 +0100
<flacoste> carlos: yeah, same here,
<highvoltage> hi. does bounties still exist in Launchpad?
<highvoltage> s/does/do
<kiko> highvoltage, not really.
<kiko> eleusis, hey
<highvoltage> kiko: ok. could I still somehow access the bounties that have been registered, or are they gone too?
<kiko> highvoltage, I think the URLs are still there.
<highvoltage> ok thanks, I think I'll google to find the bounty :)
<eleusis> kiko: done anything on the mantis thing? :)
<kiko> eleusis, no, nothing worth noting. :-(
<eleusis> :)
<LarstiQ> eleusis: did you find out if bits were disabled in the xmms2 instance?
<eleusis> no, there's nothing to disable..
<eleusis> seems it works if you search for something, then export
<LarstiQ> ah ok
<carlos> SteveA: will you have time to meet with me or do you prefer to leave it until next week?
<SteveA> carlos: let's talk now
<carlos> jordi: ping
<highvoltage> hi, who can I ask about @ubuntu.com e-mail address? I had problems with the mail address it is forwarding to and I think it's been disabled :/
<elmo> highvoltage: it doesn't work that way, it's a simple email forward - it doesn't react to any problems on your end
<elmo> highvoltage: (i.e. it hasn't been disabled)
<highvoltage> elmo: ok, I've tried sending myself and e-mail and haven't received it yet, but I'll be a bit more patient, perhaps it's still on its way. thanks.
<highvoltage> elmo: it's been about 10 minutes since I sent the mail and it hasn't come through, is it possible that the server couldn't reach my mail server for long enough and gave up? my local lug address also comes through a simple forward and that is what happened there.
<bradb> jamesh: I use BugView instead of context/bug because context is IBug for some pages on which the portlet is shown, and IBugTask on others
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67212 in launchpad "Need a way to identify distribution mirrors that support IPv6" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67212
<Nafallo> word! nice bug :-)
<Nafallo> does the DC support IPv6 today?
<salgado> Nafallo, I don't think so.  but that bug is just about knowing which mirrors support IPv6 and telling that to users
<Nafallo> yea, but I followed the link to bug #44841 :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44841 in launchpad "Mirror prober should be able to probe IPv6-only mirrors" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44841
<Nafallo> if the DC needs IPv6 anyway they might as well publish their services through it :-)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67233 in launchpad-support-tracker "Assignee should be considered indirect subscribers" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67233
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<SteveA> yes
<salgado> SteveA, will you be able to review my shipit branch today? :)
<SteveA> salgado: maybe... I have a landing of my own to do
<SteveA> I'll ping you when I'm done
<SteveA> salgado: is the branch up on pending-reviews?
<salgado> SteveA, yes, it's shipit-for-edgy
<SteveA> salgado: reviewed
<salgado> wow
<salgado> that was quick
<salgado> thanks a lot, SteveA
<SteveA> the code was easy to follow
<SteveA> although I wish the diff for review showed a better order to review
<SteveA>  - page tests
<SteveA>  - interfaces
<SteveA>  - system tests
<SteveA>  - implementation
<salgado> yeah, I wish we had that too
<SteveA> it wouldn't be too difficult
<SteveA> just split the diff output into sections of files
<SteveA> then match files based on location against those categories
<SteveA> and put the rest at the end
<salgado> or we could bzr diff on a set of directories
<salgado> and then join all diffs together
<salgado> in the order we want
<flacoste> the problem is that some directories are contained in others
<flacoste> and there is no way in saying diff that directory but not that one
<salgado> yeah, that'd be a problem, unless we have something like --exclude
#launchpad 2006-10-21
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67294 in launchpad "Not possible to import release into archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67294
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Nafallo> is malone broken? :-)
<Nafallo> Oct 21 04:17:03 druj sm-mta[28999] : k9L2H0VD005711: to=<new@bugs.launchpad.net>, delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:01, mailer=esmtp, pri=126534,
<Nafallo> relay=fiordland.ubuntu.com. [82.211.81.145] , dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent (Ok: queued as D21D6B6807E)
<Nafallo> the bug isn't there yet...
<lifeless> how do you get a package changelog from soyuz ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67359 in malone "Bad bug id when adding a remote bug watch on SourceForge" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67359
<Fujitsu> lifeless, you can get it from the web interface at distros/ubuntu/{release}/+source/whatever, then there's a changelog link on the left...
<mvo> can anyone give me a hint how to break a stale write-lock on bazaar.launchpad.net (gnome-app-install ubuntu repository)?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67367 in launchpad "30-mergepeople test disabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67431 in malone "Product registants get bug mail even if Product does not use Malone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67431
<highvoltage> hi. I'm trying to add my blog to planet again, but my ssh key doesn't seem to work, even though it matches the key in launchpad
<highvoltage> when trying to do "bzr checkout sftp://jrhakr@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main planet-ubuntu", I get Permission denied (publickey).
<highvoltage> is this the right place to ask? and what can I do to fix it?
<highvoltage> d'oh, found my mistake. I do apologise.
<flacoste> is pqm hosed?
<flacoste> seems that no
<mvo> can anyone give me a hint how to break a stale write-lock on bazaar.launchpad.net (gnome-app-install ubuntu repository)?
<flacoste> mvo: bzr break-lock ?
<mvo> flacoste: doesn't work unfortunately
<flacoste> mvo: then I cannot help you, i'm no bzr expert
<mvo> no problem, thanks for the hint 
<flacoste> ddaa or _thumper_ should be able to help you with bazaar.launchpad.net
<timp> mvo, try ddaa if you see him on in the weekend, or he should be on Monday morning
<_thumper_> I'm still learning the bzr bits
<LarstiQ> mvo: break-lock requires a location, did you give it the bazaar.launchpad.net url of the branch?
<mvo> LarstiQ: thanks, but no luck with break-lock local and via a sftp:// argument
<LarstiQ> got the matching .bzr.log for me to look at?
<mvo> LarstiQ: sure, here is the stuff that was appended http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27707/
<LarstiQ> hmm, I'd expect a bit more
<mvo> bzr break-lock sftp://mvo@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/gnome-app-install/main was the command
<mvo> can I make it more verbose `
<Nafallo> maybe -v? :-)
<Nafallo> but I'm just guessing
<mvo> heh :) tried that without much success 
<Mez> is there a reason when targeting a spec to a milestone that it shows the milestones for every product, not just the one the spec is for
<LarstiQ> ugh, just when I was about to ask mvo some questions
#launchpad 2006-10-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67479 in launchpad "Mirror prober occasionally spits out huge volumes of exceptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67480 in malone "Bug watch updater will try to update invalid bug watches forever" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67480
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hi mpt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67496 in malone "In duplicates, "Affects" lines should be greyed out and inactive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67523 in launchpad "Team registration doesn't allow normal email address of user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67523
<richi_> Is anyone on translations groups?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67550 in malone "Attachment provision for bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67550
<BaKKaR> Hi everyone
<BaKKaR> can I get a help from an admin ?
<BaKKaR> a Launchpad admin
<jordi> Bakkar: there might not be any available right now
<BaKKaR> any Launchpad admin in here ? I need some help pls.
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: just ask your question
<lucasvo> maybe a non admin could help
<BaKKaR> thank you
<BaKKaR> i need to retrieve my passy for my launchpad account
<BaKKaR> i mean the email i used for the account
<lucasvo> what is your user?
<BaKKaR> wbakkar is the wiki name
<BaKKaR> iam in the ar tranlation team "Waleed Bakkar"
<BaKKaR> now I have forgotten my e-mail, haven't been translating for while :'(
* Nafallo hugs his one-and-only address
<BaKKaR> yeah ... yeah
<BaKKaR> lucky you
<BaKKaR> but when spams kill you u will need dosens of them
<BaKKaR> :P
<Nafallo> ehrm?
<Nafallo> bogofilter? :-)
<BaKKaR> i am useing mostly webmail not a mail client
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: I have a little work around
<Nafallo> more mailaddresses only makes spam grow, since you have more targets to hit.
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: I will assign a dummy bug to you
<BaKKaR> tell me pls lucasvo 
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: it will then send a mail to you
<lucasvo> and you'll see to which address
<lucasvo> :)
<Nafallo> ehm
<BaKKaR> weeha
<Nafallo> lucasvo: ugly :-P
<BaKKaR> hope that will work
<Nafallo> why not just look at the peoplepage? :-)
<BaKKaR> as i am not sure if i have enabled the e-mail reports
<BaKKaR> tho i would be thankfull if you can give it a try
<lucasvo> Nafallo: because there is no email address
<BaKKaR> i don't really wanna lose 5000+ karma
<Nafallo> ah, no email
<Nafallo> how... ugly :-P
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: I subscribed you to bug 56521
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56521 in harmony "a dummy bug" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56521
<BaKKaR> ok
<BaKKaR> lemme check pls
<BaKKaR> lucasvo, pls can you kindly asighn the bug to this user: https://launchpad.net/people/wbakkar
<BaKKaR> as the first one looks went to another one :)
<BaKKaR> thereis no bug assighned to the ne i gave you now, which is my account
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: https://launchpad.net/people/wbakkar/+subscribedbugs
<lucasvo> not assigned, subscribed
<BaKKaR> ok thank you
<lucasvo> BaKKaR: did you get the mail?
<BaKKaR> trying
<BaKKaR> still
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Nafallo> mpt: morning :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67625 in malone "Should be impossible to report bug on no-longer-existent package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67625
<ajmitch> hi mpt 
<mpt> morning morning morning
<mpt> awesome == last movement of Beethoven's 5th Symphony
<Ubugtu> New bug: #67587 in malone "report bug nonexistant package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67587
<helmut> Hi. Whom do I have to hit for sending me ftfbs reports?
<helmut> I got mails from noreply@lauchnpad.net with _no_ contact address.
<helmut> Is anyone awake?
#launchpad 2007-10-15
<radekp> hi, i have registered CVS import for dotgnu-pnet project, the page is here: https://code.launchpad.net/dotgnu-pnet/trunk It is now importing only module "pnet", is there a way how to make it import all modules in the repository?
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<jamesh> radekp: you'd need to create separate imports for the other modules. (possibly registering separate projects for them, if appropriate)
<radekp> jamesh: thanks, but then i would have to do bzr pull for each module - right?
<jamesh> radekp: yes.
<jamesh> radekp: I guess the question is: if you ran "bzr commit", at what granularity would you expect the commit to occur?
<radekp> jamesh: i understand, when we use CVS we have to commit for each module
<radekp> jamesh:  imho it was bad decision to have this layout (each module for subproject that are tightly coupled)
<radekp> jamesh: we'll have to live with this somehow, thanks for help
<jamesh> radekp: the other question to ask is "if I was going to create a branch to develop a new feature, how much of the repository would I branch?"
<jamesh> the answers to those questions would help in deciding where the branch boundaries should be
<radekp> jamesh: if you want to develop one new feature, then you'll touch at least 2 modules in CVS
<radekp> jamesh: if you commit only one module, then the other can get broken
<jamesh> radekp: are you planning on migrating the dotgnu-pnet project over to Bazaar completely, or is this just for your own work?
<radekp> jamesh:  this project will always have main trunk on savannah
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> radekp: you mean a CVS trunk on Savannah, or any version control system on Savannah?
<radekp> jamesh: CVS trunk
<radekp> jamesh: but we could use launchpad for developing new features - when they are tested we commit them to CVS
<Fujitsu> Why are you so attached to CVS?
<Odd_Bloke> Fujitsu: I think they're attached to Savannah. :p
<jamesh> well, Savannah supports hosting with a number of VCS types, iirc
<jamesh> which was why I asked my question
<radekp> jamesh:  last time i checked it was only CVS, but maybe they added SVN support now
<radekp> jamesh:  i guess this could solve the problem
<Fujitsu> They seem to have git, so they must have others too.
<jamesh> radekp: my understanding was that they had GNU Arch support, which is effectively dumb-server file access (i.e. they publish whatever you upload)
<jamesh> which would probably be sufficient to publish Bazaar branches
<radekp> https://savannah.gnu.org/maintenance/WhenSvN
<jamesh> https://savannah.gnu.org/maintenance/UsingGnuArch makes it sound like you could publish a branch to sftp://arch.sv.gnu.org/archives/project/something
<radekp> jamesh:  yes, it looks like it could be used for bazaar then, i will try
<radekp> jamesh: thanks for information, you was very helpful
<jamesh> it looks like you wouldn't have any viewvc type tools though.  But people would still be able to do "bzr branch" from it (either via sftp or http)
<radekp> jamesh: yes, that could be nice
<jamesh> radekp: of course, you can register any branches you host on savannah with Launchpad
<jamesh> they'll then be regularly mirrored, which will make them available in our branch browser
<radekp> jamesh:  that would be even nicer :)
* Hobbsee waves
* Hobbsee hugs mpt
<Fujitsu> That wouldn't be for giving our portlet back, would it?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> although it's not on edge yet, it seems
<Hobbsee> ooh, wait, yes it is!
<Fujitsu> It was there yesterday.
<Hobbsee> rev #'s are screwed, but it's there
<Fujitsu> But the proper one isn't.
<Hobbsee> wonder why it's the bottom panel
<Hobbsee> no?  which was the proper one?
<Fujitsu> r5008 is the proper one. It was
<Fujitsu> Bah.
<Fujitsu> It was readded in r4997, but something was bad about it,it seems.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i didnt like the r4997 version, and whinged about it.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: er, i think it was that one.  oh well
<Fujitsu> What was wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> it only showed the current source package version, and only when you clicked on the status, etc.
<Fujitsu> You mean you didn't like the one hidden under the task?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Fujitsu> That's not the r4997 one.
<Hobbsee> oh, then i never saw that one
<Fujitsu> Yes you did. You can see it on edge now.
<Hobbsee> oh, then i'm confused.  so we've never seen the proper one?
<Fujitsu> Well, I think it'll be the same, but it was displaying in the wrong contexts or something. The comment in the bug isn't clear to me.
<Hobbsee> bigjools!
<bigjools> hello
<Hobbsee> bigjools: please fix $mypetbug :D
<bigjools> join the very long queue ;)
<Hobbsee> bigjools: awww, please?
<Hobbsee> bigjools: it's entirely and utterly blocking my release management work.
<bigjools> it won't be done until next LP cycle I'm afraid
<Hobbsee> damn.
<bigjools> it's too late to go into the current one, and since it's not a critical bug it won't get cherry picked
<bigjools> sorry 'bout that
* Hobbsee mumbles about how it only effects all of one person.
* Hobbsee also mumbles about the fact that it *is* a critical bug in that module.
<Hobbsee> but, probably doesnt come under the launchpad version of critical, whatever that is.
<Hobbsee> good morning mrevell_ 
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mrevell: is it possible to get a list of what launchpad defines as "critical"?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: there was a policy which you all had to read, but i dont think it was ever published.
* Hobbsee is curious to see what's in it
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Let me look into that. It may be a few hours before I can get back to you, though.
<Fujitsu> From the meetings I've seen, Critical means `wants cherrypicking', but I'm not sure what's used to define that.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yes, exactly.
* Hobbsee would have thought "if it makes the module unusable, or otherwise unsafe to use" was one of the determinates of critical bugs.
<Fujitsu> It is unsafe, but there is a slightly acceptable workaround in place.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: called not using the UI.  yeah.
<Hobbsee> oh well.
<mwhudson> mrevell: hi, there were several enquiries about beta team membership over the weekend
<mrevell> mwhudson: Anything in particular?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: The UI is usable, but only the needs-root-on-drescher one. A great UI that is, but one all the same.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah, looks like others are doing bits of it anyway.  so, for gutsy+1, this sort of stuff will be useful.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, but i dont have that :)
<Fujitsu> Noted.
<mwhudson> mrevell: no, not really, i just promised that i'd give you a prod on monday morning :)
<mwhudson> people saying they'd applied, what do they do now
<mrevell> mwhudson: Thanks :) I see. Looks like there's a bit of a backlog from the weekend actually. I tend not to go near a computer at the weekend these days.
<mwhudson> mrevell: smart man :)
<mrevell> :)
<mpt> Fujitsu, Hobbsee: 4997 showed the correct box for distribution packages, but showed the distribution table (the same one that's on the right of <http://launchpad.net/ubuntu>) if no package was specified
<mpt> That's what I fixed in r5008
<mpt> But any revision later than r4997 should be enough to make you happy
<mpt> (in that page, at least)
<Hobbsee> mpt: woot, thankyou ;)
<mpt> Hobbsee, I can also answer your question about Critical
<mpt> but not definitively
<mpt> The relevant bit is "an essential feature of a launchpad application fails for a proportion of users"
<Fujitsu> mpt: Aha, thanks!
<mpt> but it's still undecided what proportion that should be.
<mpt> Fujitsu, however, we probably will need to find some solution that isn't dependent on the context
<mpt> because we want to make bug pages less context-sensitive
<Hobbsee> mpt: ah right
<mpt> (or at least, context-independent enough that Google groups them under "Google found several pages similar to this one...")
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I can see why it was removed, but it can make things more difficult for us.
<Fujitsu> Yay, we have the component again.
* Hobbsee assumed it was a ratio of how badly it was broken and hwo many people it effected, vs how big the change was, and how much else i tmight have effected.
* Fujitsu doesn't recognise all 16000 source packages, unfortunately.
<mpt> Which bits of info do you use in the box, besides version and component?
<Hobbsee> maintainer
<Fujitsu> (also, that component isn't always right, which there's another bug about...)
<Fujitsu> And uploader.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, is this the binary/source differing components bug?
<mpt> hmm
<Hobbsee> mpt: btw - urgency is completely unnecessary there
<mpt> In other words, pretty much all of it
<mpt> Hobbsee, ok
<mpt> Urgency is release-specific, I assume
<mpt> and "Low" 99% of the time?
<Hobbsee> mpt: because everything in ubuntu is urgency=low - we dont use it at all
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: No, it's the bug that I filed months back about the portal only showing the data from when the current distrosourcepackagerelease was first published, so any component changes are unseen.
<mpt> oh, 100% of the time :-=)
<mpt> ok
<Fujitsu> Only Debian uses urgency, as we don't have testing.
<Hobbsee> mpt: well, unless we happen to sync a version of urgency=high from debian
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh nice...
<Fujitsu> Bug #93293
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93293 in soyuz "Details in source package portlet don't change without new upload" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93293 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<Fujitsu> Hm, targetted for this release, it seems.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: it hasn't been done
<Fujitsu> bigjools: Ah, again.
<bigjools> indeed.  It's low priority so other stuff trumped it.  Soyuz is a very busy place at the moment :/
<Fujitsu> Yep.
* Fujitsu mumbles something about open source being better because people can fix things themselves, then hides under a thick rock.
<bigjools> PPA and partner archive fixes took most of the work in this cycle
<Fujitsu> What's special about partner? Publishing to an entirely separate archive?
<bigjools> Fujitsu: I honestly don't think that would have helped in this case, because our reviewers only have so much time also :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: why do we show the 'initially uploaded to $version" at all?
* mwhudson wonders whether it would be COMPLETELY unfair to say that you probably need the motivation of money to look at soyuz code...
<Fujitsu> bigjools: This is true.
<bigjools> yes, partner is a totally different archive
* bigjools winks at mwhudson
<mpt> Hobbsee, I don't know, sabdfl wrote that code
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: some of us care about whether it works, and want to fix it when ti's seriously, utterly broken, and blocking our work.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i dont think we need it - it's duplicated on the overview page - and reasonably confusing anyway
* Fujitsu wonders what happened to DRY with +queue.
<mpt> ok
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: DRY?
<mwhudson> Hobbsee: yes yes, please don't mistake what i said for a serious remark
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Don't Repeat Yourself.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah
<mpt> otherwise known as "parsimony"
* bigjools wonders how long it will be before all typed sentences have an acronym
<Fujitsu> bigjools: RSN.
<bigjools> Fujitsu: NFW!
<mpt> bigjools, last time I was in rec.humor.oracle.d some posts were almost entirely acronymized.
<mpt> (IYKWIM. AITYD.)
<bigjools> that's.....disturbing
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<mpt> Hobbsee, Fujitsu, so, things you need: Latest release version, uploader, maintainer, component. Things you don't need: urgency, architectures, "initially uploaded to". Correct?
<Fujitsu> mpt: Yep, and preferably with the component being real.
<Hobbsee> mpt: yup
<mpt> Right.
<bigjools> Do you know what the 7th/8th place playoff is called in the Rugby World Cup?  The Bledisloe Cup!
<Hobbsee> mpt: can i bug you with some queue UI bugs too, by any chance?  or want me to do so later?
<Fujitsu> "Initially uploaded to" I use, but very rarely. It's useful for detecting packages that were synced from Joe Random's repository in Hoary/Breezy, and not touched since.
<sabdfl> mpt, Hobbsee: because, in the case of syncs, we should be able to show that a package is essentially unchanged from its original upload
<Fujitsu> Urgency isn't used, and architectures are overriden.
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: done by the version number.
<mpt> Hobbsee, sure, if you first tell me what you mean by "queue"
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: and done by the uploader
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: ?
<mpt> Hobbsee, but where do you see the version number of the original upload?
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: knowing what a sync is, and what it isnt.
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh, *original* upload?
<Hobbsee> on the overview tab.
<Hobbsee> why do you want to see the original upload?
<mpt> I don't know! :-)
<mpt> I'm just taking notes here
<Hobbsee> mpt: that was to sabdfl, not to you
<mpt> Probably we can extract "stuff that is useful on the bug page" from "stuff that is useful on the source package's overview"
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: *poke*
<Hobbsee> mpt: true.
<Fujitsu> The maintainer isn't on the overview, but is potentially useful.
<Hobbsee> mpt: but i'm unsure as to why you want to know where the package originally came from at all - and which release it was uploaded to really doesnt help with that.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: uh?  yes it is
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/basket/1.0.1-1 ?
<Hobbsee> oh, on hte main overview page
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Oh, I see, yes.
<Hobbsee> yes, perhaps
<Fujitsu> Not the main one.
<sabdfl> soyuz is harder than you think
<sabdfl> here's the issue - who is the maintainer of a source package?
<sabdfl> when you say "apache2 in ubuntu"
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: I can see the issue, yes.
<sabdfl> there might be 6 different releases
<sabdfl> with multiple source releases in each version of the distro
<sabdfl> uploaded by different people
<sabdfl> the "maintainer" is an abstract concept we might layer on top of that
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: in terms of the way ubuntu works, the maintainer listed in the latest upload is the maintainer.
<sabdfl> that's why we try to call the person who actually posts a specific version the "uploader"
* Hobbsee notes that the maintainer mangling spec also interferes with this
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: ok, so what if there is a security update to dapper, that happens to be the latest upload?
<Fujitsu> That's how Debian works. The latest sourcepackagerelease is authoritative with regard to maintainer and the like.
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: sorry, latest upload for the development distribution
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: same way the bugs work.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Which way the bugs work?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: bug gets closed if it works in the latest release, task gets opened for the earlier release if someone wants to do a SRU for it.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: so default bugviews are for the latest release.
<Hobbsee> (latest ubuntu release)
<sabdfl> we could definitely do latest-development-uploader, yes
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: That has nothing to do with the LP code, however.
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: i still cant see why you would want to know about hte very original release though
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh true, but i would have expected it to all work the same way - so that everyone doesnt get confused
<Hobbsee> mpt: sorry for the delay, the queue stuff refers to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?batch=500
* Hobbsee got somewhat sidetracked.
<mpt> Hobbsee, no worries, I'm reporting a bug about this package details thing
<Hobbsee> mpt: of course, the minor UI bugs dont really matter if i cant use the entire section at all, due to the major OMGTSIF bugs.
<Hobbsee> mpt: but they would be nice to fix when you're looking for something tiny.
<Fujitsu> TSIF? This <something> is f'ed?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: The Sky Is Falling.  where have you *been*?
<mpt> Well, I can't do anything about the latter, but I can do something about the former :-)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Hobbsee> mpt: :)
<spiv> Fujitsu: heh, I guessed what you guessed.
<mpt> Hobbsee, that's a nearly-empty page.
<Hobbsee> mpt: yes, but it's missing a few bits
<Hobbsee> mpt: flip to the unapproved page.
<Hobbsee> there's stuff there.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: He probably can't.
<Fujitsu> We can't see unapproved.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, but he's a launchpad guy, so i dont know how far his permissions go
<mpt> I'm not a Launchpadmin, and I don't see anything saying "Unapproved"
<Fujitsu> Not far enough on production, I'd suspect...
<mpt> one moment
* Hobbsee wonders if that says something about the UI...
<Hobbsee> mpt: the dropdown says NEW at the moment.
<mpt> yeah, probably :-(
<mpt> Ok, there's no "Unapproved" option in that menu for me on launchpad.net, but there is on my local copy
<Hobbsee> show:  new uploads with names like <search box>
* Fujitsu guesses that the Soyuz sample data probably doesn't populate the queues.
<Fujitsu> Oh, OK.
<Hobbsee> mpt: right, well, trust that it does exist then.
<mpt> Hobbsee, you guess correctly
<Hobbsee> and trust that it works the same way as the new queue
<Hobbsee> as in, there are a whole bunch of packages in it usually, and there are 25 to a page by default
<mpt> whoops
<mpt> *Fujitsu*, you guess correctly
<Fujitsu> mpt: I assumed.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeha, at some point someoen actually has to test it out, and find the bugs.
<mpt> Hobbsee, you're the first person to use it?
<Hobbsee> mpt: yeah, i think so.  first non-canonical person anyway.
<mpt> Hobbsee, coming to UDS?
<Hobbsee> mpt: all the other archive admins are canonical people, so can just ssh into one of their machines (drescher)
<Hobbsee> mpt: no, sorry :(
<mpt> ok, no worries
* Hobbsee has to stay and do uni.  boston+1 though, give me an invite, and i'll be ther e:)
<Hobbsee> mpt: happy for you to call me, if it makes this stuff easier - i know it's hard for you launchpad people to understand ubuntu practicse
<Hobbsee> mpt: the stuff i want fixed is as follows: (and this is the UI section)
<Hobbsee> #144796)
<Hobbsee> oops
<Hobbsee> * No select all checkbox at the top of the queue (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue)
<Hobbsee> * If you accept packages from the UNAPPROVED queue, it says they're accepted, and takes you back to the NEW queue.  This should take you back to the UNAPPROVED queue (but the message is good!)
<Hobbsee> * The queue page does not show you what the current override for each package is - ie, if it's main/restricted/universe/multiverse
<Hobbsee> * No accept/decline button at the top of the queue too - only at the bottom
<Hobbsee> mpt: put it this way. i'm the only person to use it, and to be blocked if it's broken :)
<mpt> Sooooo ... 100% of people trying to use this feature can't use it
<Hobbsee> mpt: yup!
<evadave> sounds like a feature.
<evadave> uh, I mean, bug. 
<Hobbsee> mpt: well, can.  but asked not to, due to the one of the OMGTSIF bugs.
<Hobbsee> evadave: yes, sounds like a damned good feature!  :D
<poolie> tsif?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you've confused people now
* Hobbsee notes that we just covered this.
<Hobbsee> [19:06]  <Fujitsu> TSIF? This <something> is f'ed?
<Hobbsee> [19:06]  <Hobbsee> Fujitsu: The Sky Is Falling.  where have you *been*?
<poolie> (ignore me)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: and this is different to anything previous?
<mpt> Hobbsee, since I can't reproduce the bugs you're talking about, it probably would be best for you to report them yourself (sorry!)
<mpt> I will report a bug on the lack of sampledata :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: i thought you were the one who would be fixing them?
<mpt> Hobbsee, not necessarily
<mpt> And even if I was, I'm all in favor of having just a single tracker for these things
<Hobbsee> mpt: you can do it based on just seeing the new queue.
<Hobbsee> huh?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: quite true
<mpt> Hobbsee, the New queue is empty too!
<mpt> And even if it wasn't, I doubt I would see any Accept/Decline buttons
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: can you upload some crack please?
<mpt> so, pix^Wscreenshots plz
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh, there's a point.
<Hobbsee> mpt: was about to ask if that would be helpful
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I prefer to keep my skin
<mpt> thank you
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i would have been able to reject it once he was finished.
<Hobbsee> mpt: http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/launchpad.jpg
<mpt> Hobbsee, I meant, in the bug report :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: ah.  didnt know if it was worth filing a bug report - or whether to file the UI requests separately, etc.
<Hobbsee> seems a bit silly for an entire bug report to say "please add a checkbox here"
<mpt> That's not silly
<Hobbsee> ok, so you do want separate bugs?
<mpt> We call our tracker "Bugs", but those kinds of things are equally valid entries in it
<mpt> yes please
<Hobbsee> but...but...that means i have to use launchpad to file all the separate bugs.
* Hobbsee tries not to think of the load times.
<mpt> You're closer to launchpad.net than I am!
<Hobbsee> doesnt mean it doesnt take a few secnods to load every single freaking page.
<Fujitsu> Edge is particularly shockingly slow.
<Hobbsee> which makes doing multiple things with bug pages very annoying
<Hobbsee> yeah, i should move off edge - i was hoping it would be a bit faster
<Fujitsu> I regularly get >20s to load a page.
<mpt> >20s? Luxury! ;-)
<Fujitsu> Bah.
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: it's not the very original release, iirc it's the original distro/series that *this source package* was uploaded to
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: right, but why do you want to know?
* Hobbsee isnt seeing the use case
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ouch, mine hasnt been that bad for a while.
<ubotu> New bug: #152878 in malone "Source package details box hampers bug page context-independence" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152878
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: You mean this sourcepackagerelease, rather than sourcepackage?
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh yay, now there's an extra bug i see that i want fixed :)
<Hobbsee> hum, i thought there was a "report another bug" option on there a while ago.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Down the bottom.
<Fujitsu> Not the usual button.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah.
* Hobbsee didnt do the page search, as she usually does
<Hobbsee> text search works remarkably well, for websites that like moving their buttons around.
<Hobbsee> mpt: want me to subscribe you to all of them?
<ubotu> New bug: #152880 in soyuz "no select all packages checkbox at the top of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152880
<mpt> Hobbsee, no thanks, I see all Launchpad bugmail already
<Hobbsee> mpt: ok, cool
<Fujitsu> Why are those links down the bottom, anyway?
<Fujitsu> The rest have a button in the top right.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: so they dont get found?  it's the idea of reporting less bugs.
<sabdfl> Fujitsu: yes
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Ah, good point.
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: imagine there are 12 derivatives of ubuntu in LP
<mpt> Hobbsee, people didn't find it in its previous position
<sabdfl> you want to know which packages have been changed
<Hobbsee> mpt: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: seems people dont find buttons much at all, sometimes :)
<Hobbsee> nor products
<mpt> We'll get there eventually
<mpt> Testing, testing, testing
<Hobbsee> (products being from my workplace)
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: right....
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: i would have thought that the changelogs told you that, and that there are easier command line tools to give you nice outputs?
<ubotu> New bug: #152884 in soyuz "If you accept packages from the UNAPPROVED queue, it says they're accepted, and takes you back to the NEW queue." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152884
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: Shouldn't it then state that synced sources are from sid? Or is that reliant on gina importing Debian and copying sources over?
<Fujitsu> Does anybody here know of the rationale behind hiding UNAPPROVED from all but ubuntu-release?
<Fujitsu> (there is a nasty workaround, but...)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: what's the workaround?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/gutsy/unapproved, or so.
<Fujitsu> Yes, that's it.
* Fujitsu waits for it to be quickly blocked.
<ubotu> New bug: #152886 in soyuz "The queue page does not show you what the current override for each package is" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152886
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, that's long known
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: updates every 5 mins or so - i ended up needing it for tribe 3.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Hobbsee> mpt: okay, added to my buglist.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: was hard to do RM with pitti, when i couldnt see the unapproved queue :)
<Fujitsu> This is true.
<Hobbsee> at least now i can see it, even if i really shouldnt accept it.
<iwj> Would anyone like to comment on the fact that bug 141597 is still happening despite a statement from an LP developer that the janitor was turned off ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141597 in malone "bug janitor expires bug reports that should remain open." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141597 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<Fujitsu> iwj: I noticed it closed a few, and mentioned it in here a couple of hours later, but got no response..
<ubotu> New bug: #152890 in soyuz "No accept/decline button at the top of the queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152890
<Fujitsu> Umm, what has happened with mplayer in feisty? The same version seems to now (as of 5 days ago) be published in -security and -updates, and I didn't see any bugs requested it be copied to -updates.
<Fujitsu> s/requested/requesting/
<elmo> Fujitsu: -security is being automatically copied to -updates, where it's trivial/obvious to do so, version-wise to help with bandwidth on security.ubuntu.com
* Hobbsee waves to elmo
<elmo> (well, pseudo-automatically)
<elmo> hi Hobbsee 
<Fujitsu> elmo: Thought it might be something like that. Thanks.
<Daviey> x93~/j #samba
<Daviey> erk
<Hobbsee> hmmm, how much stuff does ppa ahve to build?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: A lot of language packs, some more language packs, a few more language packs, and not much else.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i thought that was the main archive
* Hobbsee needs to see if this builds, fast.
<Fujitsu> For stable releases they're built in PPA.
<Hobbsee> oh, i know.
<Fujitsu> amd64 will build quickly.
<Fujitsu> But i386 is DoSed.
<Hobbsee> yay...
<sabdfl> Fujitsu: debian asks us to change the package rather than just sync it
<sabdfl> though i still hope they'll drop that as its a bizarre decision by them which they don't ask any other derivative
<Hobbsee> sabdfl: which is why we do the maintainer mangling?
* Hobbsee still fails to see hwo this integrates with launchpad.
<Fujitsu> sabdfl: We only change sources if they're modified.
<Fujitsu> .... oops, that didn't make much sense.
<Fujitsu> We only make any modifications to the sources if we're introducing an Ubuntu-specific delta manually... the majority of source packages are bit-identical to Debian.
<BrianB04> Morning all.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i thought that was changed when all the build1'
<sabdfl> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> s were done - to mangle the maintainer field
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: didnt you see pitti trashing the gutsy-changes?  :)
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: That was only for ubuntuX releases that hadn't had it mangled already.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah, right.
<BrianB04> Have a small problem with hosted Launchpad. I pushed a revision up last night (First one) and it's still showing "This branch is not published yet"
<Fujitsu> Directly synced sources only have the resulting binaries mangled.
<Hobbsee> right, yes.
<Fujitsu> Which makes sense.
<Fujitsu> (well, as much as mangling them at all makes sense)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well
<BrianB04> How long do hosted branches take to publish?
<Fujitsu> BrianB04: No more than a few minutes, I believe.
<BrianB04> I wonder why mine isn't publishing then...
<Hobbsee> then a maintainer in debian whines about how we've taken all the credit, as he's not the maintainer anymore, adn you didnt do the packaging, and ZOMG IT'S NOT FAIR!!!  UBUNTU SUCKS!!!!
<Fujitsu> I haven't seen any of that... yet.
* Hobbsee has
* Hobbsee got a really shitty email about it.
<Fujitsu> Lovely.
<Hobbsee> so i pointed to the place where the thing about "debian maintainers requesting this, and here were the votes" is, and that shut him up.
<Fujitsu> Hahaha.
<Hobbsee> (and got him into the pkgmangler)
<ddaa> Hobbsee: thank your for this
* Hobbsee never heard anything back afterwards...
<Hobbsee> ddaa: for what?
<BrianB04> Okay, so it is published in my home, which is ~brianbomamrito/phumbler/phumbler-dev...hrmmm
<ddaa> informing angry debian developers of why Ubuntu packages do not name them as the maintainer
<Fujitsu> BrianB04: Which branch is it?
<Hobbsee> ddaa: ah yes :)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<ddaa> BTW, I think Ubuntu debs DO mention them as "X-Original-Maintainer" or somesuch.
<Hobbsee> we do.
<Hobbsee> but that's not good enough for him - he wanted to be listed in maintainer only
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Yes, in both sources and binaries.
<BrianB04> I see the .bzr in there...it has all the files that are needed.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: (fujitsu's a MOTU and i'm a core dev, fi that helps you context-wise)
<ddaa> Hobbsee: the heat that led to this situation was unpleasant enough, it's not nice being flamed again about things being the way Debian wanted them...
<Hobbsee> ddaa: yeah, well.
<iwj> I think you guys must be just unlucky.  I've had no trouble at all from Debian maintainers.
<Fujitsu> BrianB04: Doesn't look like it pushed properly.
<BrianB04> Any admins around to maybe see what's locked itup?
<ddaa> iwj: maybe your reputation precedes you
<Hobbsee> iwj: yeah, but you're a DD too.
<BrianB04> Fujitsu: Didn't push properly?
<ddaa> people probably think thrice before flaming you
<Fujitsu> BrianB04: Have you tried pushing it again?
<Hobbsee> what surprises me is that i havent been flamed for uploading to debian with a @ubuntu.com address.
<Hobbsee> but maybe uploading 1 package is not enough :p
<BrianB04> Pushing it again.
<Fujitsu> My uploads are @ubuntu.org.au, and I'm still alive :)
<ddaa> Hobbsee: that would be kinda silly
<BrianB04> Tells me no new revisions to push.
<Fujitsu> ddaa: Use --overwrite
<Fujitsu> Oops.
<Hobbsee> ddaa: tell me about it....
<Fujitsu> BrianB04: ^^
<ddaa> Hobbsee: it seems to me DD that complain, complain mostly about "ubuntu not giving back to Debian"
<Hobbsee> yup
<ddaa> drawing attention to @ubuntu.com uploads would kind of defeat the point
<Hobbsee> actually, most of the time, my uploads seem to get mangled - as in, the team takes them, and says "changes by Sarah Hobbs" - but never actually mentions ubuntu in there.
<Hobbsee> so they can get away with saying that we never contribute back
<BrianB04> Fujitsu: Still saying no changes to push.
<Fujitsu> BrianB04: Have you actually committed anything to your local branch?
<BrianB04> Yes.
<BrianB04> Now it just took.
<Fujitsu> That looks a bit better.
<Fujitsu> What did you do differently this time?
<BrianB04> Well, aside from using the ssh+bzr vs the sftp nothing:)
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<BrianB04> So, perhaps that was the problem.
<Fujitsu> I suspect it only worked because bzr+ssh is more violent - it seems to upload an entire tarball of the directory and clobbers whatever was there.
<spiv> Fujitsu: it never uploads tarballs.
<spiv> The tarball hack is for the initial pull only.
<Fujitsu> spiv: Oh, I thought that was what bzr+ssh did.
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> Sorry.
<spiv> BrianB04: I'm pretty surprised that just changing sftp:// to bzr+ssh:// would make a difference to "no changes to push".
<BrianB04> spiv: It still said no changes to push, but for some reason, it triggered the publishing.
<spiv> Ah, I see.
<spiv> That makes slightly more sense.
<BrianB04> spiv: Not much more, but some;)
<spiv> (Although if there was nothing to push, it shouldn't have done anything that would trigger publishing...)
<spiv> BrianB04: If you see any other weirdness, please let us know.
<BrianB04> spiv: I will, absolutely. I really like Launchpad, far simpler in UI than say a sourceforge, and it works with Bazaar which is okay with me:)
<BrianB04> spiv: I would like to see an explanation how to setup something like Mozilla though in Bazaar. It's talked about, but never mentioned how to do it.
<BrianB04> Like a grouping of software under a group name.
* Hobbsee wonders how hard it woudl be, in the launchpad data model, to merge source packages in together - or at least mark them as "this does not exist anymore.  please dont file bugs on this"
<bigjools> lamont: hi - do you have some time to talk?
<lamont> bigjools: sure
<lamont> a bit laggy as I work on some stuff here, but mostly present
<ubotu> New bug: #152940 in launchpad "Home > Projects menu does not show my projects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/152940
<evarlast> PPA is awesome! Now I know what to do with the packages I make for myself, that I think others might like!
<ferthur> /brb
<Keybuk> hi, I be having a blueprint bug
<Keybuk> the +temp-meeting-export XML does not include the meetings
<gnomefreak> to change owners of a team do we need the CC or can it be done another way? the owner deactivated himself and he hasnt been seen or contacted anyone in months
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: which team?
<gnomefreak> mozillateam
<gnomefreak> david left for good it seems
<Hobbsee> you can probably get a LP admin to hijack it for you - perhaps SteveA 
<gnomefreak> ty ill wait for him since you already pinged him  :)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: is mathew east the Mailing List contact as well?
<Hobbsee> for lp users?
<gnomefreak> no or ubuntu ML
<gnomefreak> for
<Hobbsee> which ubuntu ML?
<gnomefreak> i thought there was one person (matt east) to talk to when setting up a ML
<Hobbsee> oh, then you want to email rt@canonical.com
<Hobbsee> about getting one allocated
<Hobbsee> if you want help about how to use it, poke one of the admins of one of th eubuntu lists
<elmo> not rt@canonical
<gnomefreak> i need to change owners for ML as well
<elmo> either rt@ubuntu.com ro mailman@lists.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> elmo: oh yes, @ubuntu..  brain is dying, i think
* Hobbsee clearly hasnt had to email rt in a while.
<Hobbsee> elmo: rt@canonical exists, i take it?
<Hobbsee> that'll be the quick way to get stuff done?
<elmo> Hobbsee: err
<elmo> Hobbsee: no.  there's a company private RT for IS (sysadmins) at rt@admin.canonical.com.  and there's the public RT at rt@ubuntu.com (and http://rt.ubuntu.com) but neither gets special treatment and/or is faster/slower than the other
<Hobbsee> elmo: ah right.  coulda fooled me.
<elmo> Hobbsee: uhm, what are you basing that on?
<elmo> Hobbsee: the public RT has existed for less than a month, and AFAIK you've never filed a ticket in it?
<Hobbsee> elmo: just how long it took for my request to get approved ages ago
<Hobbsee> elmo: oh dear, then i'm confused.
<gnomefreak> so email rt@ubuntu.com about changing owners of ML?
<elmo> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> elmo: ty
<Hobbsee> elmo: would be right in thin;king that rt@ubuntu.com was private, or at least, unpublished, prior to this?
<Hobbsee> or am i just on crack?
<elmo> Hobbsee: rt@ubuntu.com didn't exist until about a month ago, up until then, everything was redirected into rt@admin.c.c, including mailman@lists.u.c and mirrors@u.c
<gnomefreak> it doesnt seem i have to i guess just being admin i can make all changes
<elmo> Hobbsee: as off about a month ago, we setup a new public RT, including rt@ubuntu.com and redirecting mailman@l.u.c and mirrors@u.c there too
<Hobbsee> elmo: fair enough.
<Hobbsee> elmo: out of curiousity, how long is the time for a request to be done - say a mailing list creation?
<elmo> Hobbsee: (mostly due to the influx of loco and other community orientated services we started to host ourselves)
<Hobbsee> yep
<elmo> Hobbsee: right now, it's a two step process, it gets bounced to jono, he approves/denies, and we have a commitment to process approved lists within 2 working days
<Hobbsee> elmo: nice!
<Hobbsee> (tjat
<elmo> Hobbsee: the jono step is still variable because it relies on one person, but I believe that's one of the reasons he set up the loco council
<Hobbsee> (that's a *lot* better than the few months that mine took!)
<Hobbsee> yep
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<yeager> mdke: Swedish ubuntu-docs for feisty should be ok now
<mdke> yeager: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #153049 in rosetta "Rosetta didn't import (some) updated GNOME translations from upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153049
<gnomefreak> SteveA: you around for a question?
#launchpad 2007-10-16
<Coringao> kiko-zzz, ola colega ..blz?
<Coringao> kiko-zzz, cprov  ola colegas..blz.. estou precisando de uma ajuda sua no Launchpad, pode me ajudar?
<Coringao> cprov, ola
<cprov> Coringao: sure, what's your doubt ?
<Coringao> cprov, fiz uma besteira no launchpad .. tava fazendo um modo de colocar o programa IUG (Instalador Ubuntu Games) no Launchpad
<Coringao> cprov, e acabei adicionando outro launchpad do Ubuntu Games 
<Coringao> cprov, agora esta mostrando dois 
<Coringao> cprov, tem como excluir um
<Coringao> ?
<cprov> Coringao: sorry, but conversation in this channel has to be in English. I don't mind to help you in pt_BR in pvt.
<Coringao> cprov, ops!! sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #153107 in launchpad "hwdb interface does not provide a means to retrieve hardware submissions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153107
<ubotu> New bug: #153112 in malone "Subscribed bug does not show in personal bug listing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153112
<KeithWeisshar> i'm getting an error message when i try to reset my password
<KeithWeisshar> on launchpad.net
<mpt> KeithWeisshar, what does the error say?
<KeithWeisshar> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. 
<KeithWeisshar> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work. If it doesnt, and this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID OOPS-654E182 in your message. 
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/654E182
<KeithWeisshar> i'm unable to log in with the new password that i just set to
<KeithWeisshar> it's a timeout error
<lifeless> win 20
<KeithWeisshar> is there any launchpad.net admin online?
<Hobbsee> unlikely, they're in the UK for the most part, or brazil
<KeithWeisshar> why is the shipping to usa from shop.canonical.com so high
<KeithWeisshar> even for regular mail
<KeithWeisshar> the shipping is almost $10 for a $1.38 pen
<KeithWeisshar> i forgot my launchpad.net passwore
<KeithWeisshar> when i try to reset the password i get a timeout error that says Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. 
<KeithWeisshar> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work. If it doesnt, and this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID OOPS-654E182 in your message. 
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/654E182
<KeithWeisshar> ID OOPS-654E182
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/654E182
<KeithWeisshar> ID OOPS-654E182
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/654E182
<KeithWeisshar> can you fix the launchpad password
* Hobbsee suspects a LP admin would need to do that.
<KeithWeisshar> is there a lp admin on irc
<Hobbsee> you asked that 8 minutes ago.  i dobut the answer has changed.
<KeithWeisshar> does freenode accept connections from uk
<jml> yes
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu is located in uk too
<Hobbsee> not quite sure that's accurate
<Hobbsee> but the data centre is in the UK, yes
<lifeless> KeithWeisshar: hi. A developer, not admin, needs to look at the error report.
<lifeless> KeithWeisshar: if its still not working, as you say its not, please follow the instructions in the error report (contact the launchpad-users mailing list)
<lifeless> any volunteers to run the review meeting ?
<lifeless> thumper-office: ^ spiv ^ BjornT ^
* thumper looks at BjornT
* thumper looks around for jamesh
* thumper wonders if he is alone...
* spiv looks at thumper ;)
* BjornT yawns
* thumper uses the "I'm still ill" trump card
* lifeless uses the I will be ill trump
<jml> I'll do it. where's the agenda?
* thumper adds +1 to jml's brownie points
* spiv looks for a spare nine of diamonds
<jamesh> hi
* thumper wonders how many nine of diamonds spiv has...
<jml> = Meeting begins =
<jml> == Roll call ==
<thumper> here
<jml> here
<spiv> here
<jamesh> here
<lifeless> poolie is ringing me
<lifeless> if you need me sms
<jml> BjornT: ?
<BjornT> me
<jml> == Next meeting ==
<jml> DST is sweeping its way across the southern hemisphere.
<jml> But I don't think we need to change the time for next week
<thumper> +1
<thumper> perhaps after all hands...
<jml> Excellent. It is decided.
<spiv> Yeah.
<jml> == Action items ==
<jml> Nothing listed in previous minutes
<jml> I wasn't at the meeting though.
<jml> Anything worth mentioning?
<thumper> wasn't there an email from SteveA somewhere?
* thumper looks
<jml> Oh right.
<jml> that was a view / tal thing.
<thumper> properties for no-arg funcs
<jml> I'll look after the meeting to confirm that it was added to the relevant wiki checklist
<thumper> +1
<spiv> About using properties rather than no-arg functions on view classes, iirc.
<jml> ACTION: jml confirm above.
<thumper> I'm for adding it to the checklist
<jml> Moving along!
<jml> Queue status
<spiv> Me too.
<jml> *ahem*
<jml> == Queue status ==
<thumper> the script seems somewhat behind
<thumper> the two oldest are mine and were both finished a number of hours ago
<jml> The needs review queue is big, red and out of date
<thumper> I have one other still in progress
* thumper thinks we should redo the script and distribute the checking...
<thumper> :)
<jml> I count 30+ on the wiki page.
<jml> Anyone here have any overdue branches?
<spiv> I do.
<jml> spiv: oh really? ;)
<spiv> But you'd know that, as one of them is for you ;)
<thumper> I have only one red and I'm working on it 
<spiv> And the other is a branch that's returned from needs-reply.  They should both be done today.
<jml> jamesh, BjornT: how are your reviews going?
<jml> I've just bounced the last one of mine.
<BjornT> jml: quite good, non are overdue (almost cleared my queue yesterday)
<jml> sweet
<jamesh> jml: okay.  I've also got to mentor-review a few of jtv's ones
<jml> that segues neatly into the next item
<jml> == Proposal: needs-mentoring ==
<jml> I get the feeling that this agenda wasn't updated last week.
<jml> Has this been resolved at all? The thread seemed long, inconclusive and slightly bike-sheddy.
* thumper doesn't know
<BjornT> that's right, and no progress has been made since the last meeting.
<jml> ok. Probably the thing to do is to get Barry to make a decision and we can go with that.
<jml> (Barry is review team lead, right?)
<spiv> I agree.  Pretty much all the interesting points I can think of have already been discussed, so it just needs someone to make a decision.
* jml leaves a couple of moments for disapproval to be expressed
<jml> excellent.
<jml> == Mentoring update ==
<jml> everyone here except me is a mentor -- how's it going?
* thumper isn't mentoring
<BjornT> i'm not a mentor
<jml> oops.
<spiv> Busy all of a sudden :)
<jml> spiv: haha
<jml> I have nothing else to say.
<spiv> Nothing much for me to remark on though, it seems to be going smoothly enough.
<jml> Oh, I see there were actions from the last meeting, but none of them concern anyone present.
<jml> spiv: good to hear :)
<jml> Please take a look at them now so you know how to deal with our next segment.
<jml> == Any other business? ==
<thumper> nope
<jml> excellent
<jml> 5
<jml> 4
<jml> 3
<jml> 2
<jml> 1
<jml> = Meeting ends =
<thumper> jml: thanks, and don't forget the minutes :)
<jml> Thank you all for coming
<jml> thumper: I shan't
* thumper off to get kids in bed
<lifeless> thanks jml 
<ubotu> New bug: #153189 in launchpad "Visiting +retry-url does not retry build" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153189
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #153199 in malone "No indication of quality of service for addressing/closing a project's bug reports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153199
<baijum> Hi
<baijum> Is it possible to disable Launchpad Janitor ?
<mwhudson> baijum: it is disabled
<mwhudson> the recent run was a mistake
<baijum> mwhudson, ok, thanks !
<soren> Did the details portlet get removed from edge.lp.net/~whoever/+participation get removed today or have I just not noticed it before?
<soren> er...
<soren> Bah, you know what I mean :)
<Fujitsu> soren: You mean the person details?
<soren> Yup
<Fujitsu> I'm sure it was there a few days ago. It looks empty now, I guess 'cause it's all green.
<mpt> soren, it was removed in the past day
<soren> mpt: Mkay..
<soren> I've heard rumors that there is a way to fetch the contents of a portlet on launchpad without having to fetch the entire page.. Could someone fill me in on this?
<ubotu> New bug: #153230 in soyuz "/~person/+packages times out even for people without any uploads" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153230
<ubotu> New bug: #153250 in malone "Disable bug expirations for a project" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153250
<ubotu> New bug: #153251 in launchpad "Please add foaf:nick to team RDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153251
<stu2> intellectronica: How did structural subscription discussions go with Mark?
<intellectronica> stub: why here?
<ubotu> New bug: #153258 in launchpad "Delete Google search results concerning your name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153258
<mwhudson> now _that's_ a wtf type bug
<mwhudson> report
<Ng> hehe, yeah
<Ng> I put my name on a website and now the web can see it!
<Ng> I recommend having a name that's absurdly popular :)
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> the suggested solution is also quality
<mwhudson> oh, hm
<mwhudson> i misread that bit
<ddaa> well
<ddaa> it's true that launchpad is a very effective googlebomb
<ddaa> I believe the real problem is the multiple hosts
<ddaa> people get one google hit for launchpad.net, one for bugs.launcphad.net, one for answers.launchpad.net, one for code.launchpad.net, one for translations.launchpad.net, and one for blueprints.launchpad.net
<ddaa> if they only got one hit, they probably would not mind that much
<ddaa> See: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=Felix+Heinonen
<ddaa> The whole first page of google results is the person's page in various facets
<ddaa> it was discussed at length before, and no real conclusion came out
<ddaa> in my personal opinion (that does not represent the official position of canonical, launchpad, or any affiliate ;)
<ddaa> we should just back out from the "multiple hostnames" scheme
<kiko> !
<gnomefreak> is there a way to get LP admin to change owner of a team if the owner had removed himself from team (also been gone for months) change owner to me(as im the only admin for the team atm) so i can make a few other admins
<kiko> gnomefreak, which team is it?
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<gnomefreak> kiko: also https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-bugs
<gnomefreak> same situation
<kiko> gnomefreak, done.
<gnomefreak> ty
<kiko> LaserJock, siretart: ping
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko 
* Hobbsee thought kiko was on holidays
<kiko> I'm back :)
<Hobbsee> what, already?
<kiko> yeah, it was only 2 days
<siretart> kiko: pong
* Hobbsee watches them go off for the sekrit meeting, and waves goodbye
<ubotu> New bug: #153299 in launchpad "please provide printable view or PDF export for Answers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153299
<kiko> wow, PDF export!
<intellectronica> we could just export as latex and let the users process it :)
<evarlast> 0nice
<evarlast> LaTeX <3
<ddaa> LaTeX is sooo last-century
<ddaa> Maybe export to ReST, or some ML that can be converted to LaTeX.
<mwhudson> <Socks> What should rt do with HTML mail?
<mwhudson> <doop> Send a reply in DVI
<mwhudson> hm, that wasn't quite as appropriate as i remembered :)
<mwhudson> still a good quote...
<Spads> ddaa: reST needs a way to generate PDFs without going via LaTeX
<Spads> ddaa: it'd be nice if it could generate scribus files or something
<ddaa> Spads: I can only concur with that. The beauty of using an intermediate code such as ReST is that we can make it Someone Else's Problem.
* ddaa is still looking for something that looks as good as LaTeX and whose UI is not offensive.
<siretart> ddaa: sssh, it is still popular in academics ;)
<ddaa> siretart: I used to be a core dev of http://www.texmacs.org
<siretart> uh, impressive :)
<ddaa> I mean, I know a lot about LaTeX prevalence in academia, since this project is (among other thing) a competitor of LaTeX.
<ddaa> In some fields, journals and book editors will require articles to be LaTeX documents using some custom stylesheet.
<ddaa> Other fields are married to MS/Word.
<ddaa> Also, scientists find a (pervert IMO) pleasure mastering TeX/LaTeX arcana. So I do not expect those niches are going to migrate away from LaTeX, ever.
<siretart> indeed
<ddaa> By the time people get into decision-making positions they have a thorough Stockholm syndrom with LaTeX.
<Spads> it's basically sendmail all over again
* siretart detects animosities against latex
<ddaa> Do not get me wrong. LaTeX was revolutionary, 30 years ago.
<ddaa> But even Leslie Lamport said that the future should be LaTeX-like structured documents with TeX-grade rendering in a WYSIWYG fashion.
<ddaa> The current situation is largely a consequence of MS/Word dominance, causing stagnation in word-processing technology.
* ddaa stops rant
<evarlast> You all are crazy. LaTeX is just wonderful.
<evarlast> As an end user, I'd rather write LaTeX markup than wrestle with MS Word or Open Office Writer. I tend to loose those wrestling matches and win with LaTeX
<ddaa> Agreed.
<ddaa> The MS/Word-like editing paradigm sucks big time. 
<ddaa> The LaTeX-like structured document paradigm is vastly superior.
<ddaa> They just both suck in different ways.
<mwhudson> nevertheless latex still sucks
<mwhudson> maybe just not as much :)
<intellectronica> latex is great. anything else i know is a compromise on quality
<ddaa> TeX's design dates from a time where computers were a lot smaller and a lot more expensive than they are today.
<ddaa> intellectronica: give TeXmacs a shot.
<ddaa> Today, we can do structured AND beautiful AND WYSIWYG.
<intellectronica> ah yes, i remember giving it a try a few years ago and it was pretty good. these days i don't tend to produce many printable documents anyway
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  i'm going to love the day when launchpad gives me automatic debdiffs between releases, wiki-style.
<evarlast> I just don't see how LaTeX "sucks". It is what it is. It is an SGML for document publication. Its NOT a WYSIWYG editor and it isn't supposed to me.
<ddaa> evarlast: the only think that can RELIABLY parse LaTeX documents is TeX.
<ddaa> it's not a markup language
<mwhudson> evarlast: have you looked at the source to xypic?
<ddaa> it's not structured, it just gives the _illusion_ of structure, and people who know TeX love to break the abstraction.
<ddaa> I know that first-hand from working on a project which critically needs good latex import and export filters. And that's a horrible problem.
<ddaa> It allows, even invite, people to mix logical and physical markup.
<ddaa> oops, I ranted again.
<evarlast> ddaa: I like rants. It is cool. I'd argue that it IS a markup language. It may not be deterministic.
<ddaa> In short, LaTeX is NOT a document format. It's a programming language.
<evarlast> ah!  I hate physical markup in ANY system.
<ddaa> evarlast: okay, then we agree. LaTeX sucks as a markup language because it cannot be reliably parsed, and it's tied to TeX which, by design, cannot be made WYSIWYG.
<ddaa> The notion that it's not possible to be both WYSIWYG and structured is incorrect. But the way LaTeX sucks at WYSIWYG and the way conventional word processors suck at structured cause this notion to survive.
<evarlast> as long as we still agree that LaTeX is pretty awesome ;)
<ddaa> It's legacy. Document writing needs to move into the 21st century.
<jtv> Forsooth, thou art on crack!
* jtv ducks
<ddaa> There's nobody named Forsooth in this channel.
<jtv> Sigh.  Trust me to get the guy who doesn't know his classical English.  :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #153333 in launchpad "Clean up owner and registrant attributes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153333
<Odd_Bloke> Although this is _so_ one hour ago, I use LyX for the majority of my LaTeX needs. :)
<LaserJock> kiko: pong
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<bigjools> lamont: hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<lamont> bigjools: howdy
<bigjools> hey lamont - your chroot fix suggestion worked like a charm, thanks!
<bigjools> lamont: would you be able to make me new chroots with that change for all our active distroarchseries?
<lamont> all as in _ALL_?
<lamont> and yes, i can do that
<bigjools> yes - we're ditching the pocketchroot concept in favour of one chroot per d-a-s
<bigjools> and the slave scanner will tell it which pockets it can use, as we talked about yesterday
<lamont> ah, and LP will just force sources.list to what it should be>?
<bigjools> yup
<lamont> cool.  because, for instance, -security probably shouldn't be using -updates
<bigjools> yeah, it doesn't in the new code :)
<lamont> woot!
<lamont> so... give me one collection of tarballs on chinstrap, and I'll give you a replacement set.
* lamont is also getting hardy chroots ready
<lamont> oh...
<lamont> hrm.
<lamont> does the overrides append to sources.list, or force it completely?
<bigjools> see here for the deps we're using:
<bigjools> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2007-October/002486.html
<bigjools> it forces it completely
<lamont> ok.  needed feature: there must be a way to add a non-LP archive to sources.list for bootstrapping purposes.  for bonus points, it should be painfully obvious that such a thing has happened.
<lamont> maybe a -bootstrap pocket, which then gets the results, and can be forced for the actual build... anyway, we'll need to hammer that bit of things out.
<bigjools> that could be arranged
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> cprov: can you grab all the active release pocketchroots for lamont and put them on chinstrap please?
<cprov> bigjools: gutsy or all supported atm ?
<lamont> for example, if you look in sources.list.{mult,un}iverse on several of the gutsy chroots right now, you'll find that they also look at sanae/~lamont/bootstrap (which is how we got mlton and icedtea-java7 into gutsy *verse), and that the hppa chroot fully looks at sanae/~lamont/gutsy-stage0 (bootstrapping hppa into LP)
<bigjools> cprov: we'll need all active d-a-s when this code goes live
* lamont will use a while loop. :)
<bigjools> this is going to be a lot of chroots, but look on the bright side, it's a lot LESS in the end :)
<bigjools> or fewer, I should say
<ubotu> New bug: #153395 in malone "E-mail interface refuses tags with "-" in their name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153395
<bigjools> lamont: cprov has put the chroots on chinstrap for you
<bigjools> chinstrap:~cprov/current_chroots/*
<bigjools> thanks very much for helping
<thumper> morning
<evarlast> can I get lauchpad cloak?
<Odd_Bloke> "ircname  : fuk" .
<kiko> !
<evarlast> I can change that if need be.
<mpt> Goooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #153406 in launchpad "feeds template doctype is incorrect" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153406
<jtv> mpt: I guess that's my cue to go to bed.  Have a good one!
<ScottK> Would someone please explain to me what this information is supposed to mean? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/pyspf/+packaging
<kiko> ScottK, that Ubuntu pyspf is packaged from upstream PySPF?
<ubotu> New bug: #153407 in launchpad "feeds template needs info about date a bug was made private" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153407
<ScottK> kiko: We get it in Ubuntu from Debian.
<ScottK> There is an uptsream eventually, but not directly.
<kiko> ScottK, which in turn gets its code from upstream pyspf
<ScottK> Right.
<kiko> it doesn't matter if it's direct or not
<ScottK> But that doesn't actually point to anything.
<ScottK> And it can't be removed.
<kiko> why would you remove it?
<ScottK> Because it doesn't point to anything meaninful.
<kiko> ScottK, it actually does. it includes the homepage to the upstream project
<kiko> and if the upstream project had a code repo or a bug tracker
<ScottK> Where?  I don't see any links on that page?
<kiko> it would also allow further functionality
<kiko> do you mean https://edge.launchpad.net/pyspf?
<kiko> I think you're just confused by the poor UI in +packaging
<ScottK> No.  That's not the upstream.
<kiko> ScottK, really?
<ScottK> I'm one of the upstream maintainers (in addition to an Ubuntu dev) and I"ve never seen that before.
<kiko> how interesting
<ScottK> Upstream is on Sourceforge
<kiko> so that may be an honest mistake then.
<kiko> what's the URL?
<ajmitch> registered by Registry Administrators
<kiko> (to the project)?
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> kiko: It's part of this project: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pymilter/
<kiko> ScottK, okay, I'll fix it up.
<ScottK> kiko: How is it that random incorrect data like this gets filled in?
<ScottK> An "Assume all projects use Launchpad" model doesn't seem likely to have a very high accuracy.
<kiko> ScottK, it gets filled in when people notice unlinked packages, and it gets fixed when people complain. that's actually a pretty effective process.
<kiko> for most packages the information is correct
<kiko> and given that you've complained for this instance, we're improving accuracy as we speak :)
<ScottK> I'd have preferred just to be able to remove the wrong information.
<ScottK> That would have sucked up a lot less of my time and still been an improvement.
<kiko> ScottK, that's a known bug. blame salgado for not fixing it for 1.1.10! :)
<kiko> (I had scheduled it)
<ScottK> OK.  Is it in 1.1.11?
<kiko> seriously 1.1.10 was tricky because of ubuntu and shipit 
* kiko looks at salgado 
<salgado> what's the bug/spec?
<ScottK> In other news, I'm still seeing launchpad janitor closing bugs.  I thought it was stopped?
<kiko> salgado, deleting packaging?
<kiko> ScottK, it was a crontab typo, fixed again, will be reverted.
<ScottK> OK.  When is the reversion planned to happen?
<ScottK> kiko: I also just noticed that the description/home page on https://edge.launchpad.net/pyspf come from an old (Dapper/Edgy) package description.  That's probably part of the error source.
<kiko> ScottK, hmmm. but the ubuntu package has always come from pymilter?
<ScottK> No.  The homepage for the project used to be the one listed, but since Feisty it's been pymilter
<ScottK> The package has always come from Debian or Pymilter though.
<kiko> okay
<kiko> so for dapper and edgy it used to be pyspf (standalone) and from Feisty onwards it's packaged from pymilter. is that correct?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Sort of
<ScottK> It's a separate package within the pymilter project on sourceforge
<kiko> ScottK, all in a single upstream SVN (or CVS) repository?
<ScottK> Yes (cvs).  Pymilter itself is also in Gutsy, FYI.
<kiko> gotcha.
<kiko> this is interesting and useful; I have a discussion to raise with mark now.
<ScottK> OK.  Well good luck.
<lamont> cprov-afk: I wonder if we could populate all the unbuilt gutsy packages into gutsy-proposed. :-)
* lamont goes afk
<cprov-afk> lamont: it's not possible, it will require new uploads.
<lamont> ah, ok.
<lamont> spoilsport
<lamont> :-)
<lamont> it wasn't a completely serious idea, of course.
<lamont> anyway, afk
<ubotu> New bug: #153417 in soyuz "PoolFileOverwriteError on publishing vlc and pkgsel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153417
#launchpad 2007-10-17
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113626 in launchpad "pending-reviews should run and display the output of make lint" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113626
<botbotdingzip> hi, Im an uber newby.. I have to learn this thing for university. how does this cvs thingy work
<barry> botbotdingzip: hi, there's a launchpad reviewers meeting going on, so apologies if we're less responsive for a bit.  the meeting will be done in about 42 minutes.
<botbotdingzip> sorry
<intellectronica> botbotdingzip: if you want to learn cvs itself, then this isn't really the place. if you want to learn how it works with LP we can find someone to help you as soon as we finish this meeting
<botbotdingzip> thx
<barry> we have a couple of things on the plate for the pending-review script.  does someone want to take ownership of it, get it into our tree somewhere, and do some enhancements of it?
 * barry like the mythical lp hacker who has copious amounts of free time?
<sinzui> time is an illusion
<statik_> is this the script jamesh has been running?
<barry> statik_: yep
<barry> afaik, it's just sitting on devpad in ~jamesh
<barry> i propose to remove this action item.  i don't think mentioning it here every week will help get the bug addressed.
<statik_> i propose tha jamesh put it in the tree, mthaddon takes care of making it run, then i willvolunteer to help with enhancements
<barry> statik_: that sounds good to me.  i'll ask jamesh to check it in somewhere
<barry> statik_: shall i assign this bug to you? :)
<statik_> sure
<barry> statik_: you rock
<barry>  * barry will coordinate with kiko for ''reviewer's sprint'' at all-hands
<BjornT> mwhudson: why can't you do that with comments?
<mwhudson> BjornT: you can, i guess
<mwhudson> i tend to think of comments as lower level
 * barry prefers doctests anyway
 * BjornT too :)
<mwhudson> perhaps a meeting isn't the place to hash this out
<intellectronica> all of that seems not to answer the question, really
<BjornT> mwhudson: that could be true. but in that case, i think the docstring should be properly formatted according to PEP-257
<barry> we're almost 5 minutes over.  mwhudson... yes thanks. can you move this to the mailing list?
<barry> BjornT: yes, agreed.  if there /is/ a docstring, it should be consistent with all our other docstring conventions
<barry> i hate to cut this short.  but i will. :)
<mwhudson> well, i think you're wrong, but --> mailing list
<mwhudson> :)
<barry> unless there is nothing else...
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<test___> hi
<barry> MEETING ENDS
 * flacoste goes back to reviews
<barry> apologies once again for going long.  that's two weeks in a row :(
<test___> barry pvt sg plz
<test___> private message please one question
<intellectronica> botbotdingzip: so, what is it you needed help with?
<test___> how do get kubuntu dvd?
<salgado> test___, http://shipit.kubuntu.org
<test___> why any many it send me?
<spiv> barry: Btw, I don't like doctests much.
<spiv> barry: I have some blog posts drafted about that, I'll be sure to give you links when I get around to polishing them and publishing them :)
<barry> spiv: i don't like doctests in docstrings much, but i've come to really like separate file doctests.
<barry> spiv: please do!  i've come 180 degrees on this :)
<spiv> It's largely because the "long narrative" style of tests is deficient in many respects.  But if I say anymore I'll just start rewriting my blog posts badly, so for more elaboration on my thoughts you'll just have to be patient :)
<barry> spiv: cool :)
<spiv> (I will say I don't think doctest files are always bad, for some purposes they are good, but not as often as people seem to use them.  I definitely don't think they should be a default format for writing tests, and it's that point I want to convince people of.)
<barry> spiv: i've actually come to think the opposite.  i think a well written doctest file with good narratives can usually (but agreed, not always!) be quite thorough and still serve the primary purpose of good documentation.
<barry> spiv: maybe a good discussion to have over beers at all hands :)
<spiv> barry: Oh, one other thing I should clarify about my opinion:
<spiv> barry: I'm talking about doctests for *tests*, not so much about doctests for documentation.
<spiv> And most of the time good tests != good documentation, and that's not because of the format they are written in, but inherent in their conflicting goals.
<spiv> (and "testable documentation" is good, but not the same as "tests")
 * spiv -> bed
<barry> spiv: yes, i think this would be a fun discussion to continue!
<Schnitz_> is a moderator of the launchpad-beta-testers team here? i'd like to be accepted for membership because i need/want to use ppa for  uploading some packages for needs-packaging bugs i think i've fixed
<matsubara> mrevell: ^
<mrevell> thanks matsubara
<mrevell> Hi Schnitz_
<mrevell> Schnitz_: I look after that team. What's your LP username?
<mrevell> don't worry, I've found you. Just a moment and I'll approve your membership.
<mrevell> Schnitz_: Okay, you're in! Welcome to the beta team :)
<Schnitz_> mrevell: thank you, ubuntu dev people are really more friendly than others!!!
<mrevell> Schnitz: It's my pleasure!
<evarlast> Schnitz: isn't PPA awesome?
<Schnitz> evarlast: yeah ppa is great
<thumper> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #153721 in launchpad "+packages contains invalid links [to ppas?]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153721
<kiko> dupe
<ubotu> New bug: #153725 in launchpad "regression: packages page doesn't show only contributions to ubntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153725
<kiko> dupe
<kiko> cprov, what are the above bugs dupes of?
<kiko> (or matsubara)
<matsubara> kiko: the first one is duped already (bug 115078)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115078 in soyuz "Broken link in /people/me/+packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115078
<cprov> kiko: bug 135669 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135669 in soyuz "PPA uploads are showing up on lp.net/~user/+packages" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135669 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> the latter one is a dupe of that
<matsubara> duped
<matsubara> thanks cprov 
<cprov> matsubara: np
<sistpoty> hi, I just reported bug #153725 and before bug #153721 (and then a light bulb burned and my fuse went out), could you please set the priority of the former appropriately, as it hinders my work as MOTU council member?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153725 in launchpad "regression: packages page doesn't show only contributions to ubntu (dup-of: 135669)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153725
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153721 in launchpad "+packages contains invalid links [to ppas?] (dup-of: 115078)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153721
<sistpoty> oh, thanks for marking the latter as duplicate, didn't stumble on it when searching for "packages"
<sistpoty> thanks (and sorry that I didn't find the dupes) :)
<ScottK> sistpoty: You could always file a bug against LP's duplicate finding function.
<sistpoty> ScottK: I could, but could I find dupes when doing so? ;)
<geser> does the "Launchpad Janitor" still expire duplicate bugs? see the last comment on bug #129553
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129553 in wide-dhcpv6 "Please sync wide-dhcpv6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (dup-of: 129216)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129553
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129216 in wide-dhcpv6 "[Sync request] Sync wide-dhcpv6 (20070507-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129216
<ScottK> geser: When I asked yesterday I was told it had accidentally been left on, but was off as of yesterday.  Are those new ones?
<geser> from 2007-10-13
<geser> I'm catching up my mails
<kiko> ScottK, btw, I did some research on pyspf, and have some results, and something for you to read, but it might have to be later as I am about to dive into a phone call
<ScottK> kiko: I'll be here for ~ 30 min and then gone for some time.
<jelmer> the beta seems to be like russian roulette atm - known problem?
<kiko> jelmer, the beta? do you mean edge.launchpad.net?
<kiko> if so, yes
<kiko> we're having problems with the DC machines
<jelmer> ah, k - thanks
<superm1> has bzr died again?
<superm1> last i checked my public key hasn't changed, but i'm still gettingPermission denied (publickey).
<superm1> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AssertionError: end of file reading from server.
<pochu> kiko: have you updated this page? I was going to do it, but it's already there.
<kiko> pochu, which page?
<kiko> superm1, we had a server hiccup. can you try again?
<superm1> sure
<pochu> kiko: oops, this one: https://edge.launchpad.net/emesene/trunk
<superm1> kiko, same thing is still happening, and if i try sftp:// instead, bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<ajmitch> kiko: I guess this is affecting wiki auth as well
<kiko> pochu, I can't remember. maybe I did.
<kiko> ajmitch, yes.
<ajmitch> oh well
<pochu> kiko: ok. anyway thats fine :)
<kiko> ajmitch, superm1: working on it.
<kiko> pochu, I've got only half a head right now!
<superm1> okay thanks kiko :)
<mthaddon> superm1, can you retry now?
<superm1> mthaddon, this time around it denied the public key again
<superm1> eof from server still
<ajmitch> kiko: great, thanks
<mthaddon> superm1, sorry, authserver also was down - please try now
<superm1> mthaddon, looking more promising.  yup
<superm1> works 
<superm1> thanks :)
<mthaddon> superm1, sorry for the inconvenience
<kiko> heh
#launchpad 2007-10-18
<ubotu> New bug: #153762 in launchpad "python-medusa missing from developer dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153762
<ubotu> New bug: #153763 in launchpad "we should never do bug redirects to disabled products" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153763
<rob> hello, I was wondering if it is possible to take over the username of an inactive user?
<rob> guess it's a bit of a bad time :(
<mpt> rob, you can make a request for it
<mpt> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kiko-zzz> rob, which user.
<rob> kiko-zzz, either rob or robert
<kiko-zzz> rob, what's your user?
<kiko-zzz> rob, both of them have validated email addresses, though
<kiko-zzz> rob, you should contact them to see if they are willing to give up their names for you. if so, let me know.
<kiko-zzz> zzz now for real
<Rotund> Could I get some basic info about the tech behind launchpad?
<Rotund> Anyone here with knowledge of what is behind the scenes?
<poolie_> Rotund, what kind of thing in particular
<Rotund> it's twisted under the hood, right?
<Rotund> Including the web interface?
<Rotund> What templating engine is used?
<poolie_> well, it's zope
<Rotund> The web interface or the whole thing/
<spiv> https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ#head-34295746b9c12bbe42eee4a9bd5e2656306fd796 mentions some of the libraries its built on.
<Rotund> Interesting.  So, what parts of Twisted?
<spiv> Bits and pieces.  The SFTP/bzr+ssh server at bazaar.launchpad.net, the "librarian" web server, an internal XML-RPC server, and some other internal systems.
<Rotund> Okay, what about the web interface?  is that Zope or Nevow or something else?
<spiv> It's Zope 3.  (You can see that it's Zope by looking at the Server and X-Powered-By headers in the HTTP responses)
<Rotund> ahhh.  I just looked at the HTML
 * spiv -> lunch
<Rotund> excellent.  just wanted a bird's eye view.  thanks
<imbrandon> someone mind confirming and looking at bug #153798
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153798 in launchpad "canonical partner repo packages showing as "in ubuntu"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153798
<ubotu> New bug: #153798 in launchpad "canonical partner repo packages showing as "in ubuntu"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153798
<carlos> morning
<bostik> hi all
<bostik> on launchpad there is no trace of our mirror
<bostik> it's uptodate since yesterday
<bostik> i'm talking of ubuntu mirror
<salgado> hi bostik
<salgado> bostik, what is your mirror's name?
<bostik> ubuntu.fastbull.org from italy
<salgado> bostik, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.fastbull.org-release
<salgado> bostik, looks like some files were missing when it was last checked (2h ago)
<bostik> salgado, last update 13.01 CET
<ubotu> New bug: #153884 in rosetta "Translation import queue needs better validation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153884
<ubotu> New bug: #153885 in soyuz "Refactor source and binary publishing presentation templates in a single macro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153885
<ubotu> New bug: #153891 in launchpad-bazaar "branch listings can be sorted by invisible quantities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153891
<ubotu> New bug: #153894 in launchpad-bazaar "two styles of sorting on one page branch listings probably confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153894
<warsocket> Hey, if i register a project as blueprint, must i program it all by myself is it possible that someone jumps in and helps
<warsocket> cause I think i have a good idea but im not sure i can complete it all by myself
<ubotu> New bug: #153901 in launchpad "OOPS registering attendance in a sprint with year before 1900" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153901
<mrevell> hi warsocket
<mrevell> warsocket: If you register a blueprint in Launchpad, any other Launchpad user can become involved. You can even assign people to work on the blueprint.
<lamont> cprov: is there any way from the LP UI (looking at build records, especially failed records) to say "please eliminate the records for any superseded source"?
<cprov> lamont: no, they are eliminated only when they reach dispatcher (i.e, on-the-fly, not by batches) and since gutsy was released they won't be considered by dispatched and will remain in pending state (hint: it's a problem)
<lamont> cprov: and manually deleting them will just be undone when the queue-builder fix hits production, eh?
<lamont> my question wasn't really hppa/gutsy related...
<lamont> when I pull up the list of failed-to-build packages, I don't really care about earlier versions: I only want to see things where the current version is FTBFS
<cprov> lamont: no, failed build from old versions will remain as 'history', we do not provide a proper FTBFS list yet
<lamont> cprov: right.  they need to remain as history.  I just want the option to filter records for superseded source.
<lamont> so I'll file a wishlist bug
<cprov> lamont: yup.
<lamont> new question.  if the dispatcher strips any needs-build records and doesn't dispatch them for gutsy now, then I think I have another wishlist bug that says "please mark such records as failed, reason="stable release, no way (or some such)", rather than leaving the queue polluted with records that'll never go anywhere
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Lauchpad development meeting!
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating and reporting on Launchpad development. 
<lamont> which gets back to the base question of "will all those gutsy/hppa build records go away, or hang out" (if so, please make 'em all priority -1 in sql. kthxbye.)
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<gmb> me
<mrevell> me
<danilos> me
<carlos> me
<lamont> oops. meeting.
<mpt> me
<intellectronica> me
<bac_afk> me
<sinzui> me
<allenap> me
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<Schnitz> hi
<jtv> me
<barry> me
<mwhudson> me
<BjornT> me
<bigjools> me, but I am ill so may not stay
<mthaddon> me
<salgado> me
<matsubara> meme
<Rinchen> me
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<flacoste> me
<jamesh> me
<schwuk> me
<leonardr> me
<statik> me
<jsk> me
<jsk> me (but may experience intermittent disconnection)
<evarlast> me?
<kiko> me
<SteveA> apologies (according to the meeting page)
<SteveA> == Apologies ==
<SteveA>  * adeuring
<SteveA>  * bac
<SteveA>  * jamesh
<SteveA>  * kiko
<SteveA>  * ddaa
<SteveA>  * stub
<SteveA>  
<SteveA> obviously some of these are incorrect
<ddaa> that was lastweek
<kiko> I'm not apologizing
<kiko> that was last week
<mpt> ergh
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt> Did I forget to update it?
<Schnitz> is it just a question of time when i can upload packages to my ppa using hardy as distro?
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * starred reviews - barry
<SteveA>  * postgres shared memory - flacoste
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA>  
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA> same time next week
<SteveA> Anyone know that they will be away?
<gmb> I won't be here next week.
<kiko> Schnitz, yes, a question of time. probably 1-2 weeks
<SteveA>  * OOPS report : matsubara 
<stub> me
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 153884, 153901
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153884 in rosetta "Translation import queue needs better validation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153884
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153901 in launchpad "OOPS registering attendance in a sprint with year before 1900" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153901
<matsubara> carlos, bug 153884 is the one we discussed yesterday. I couldn't trigger it in
<matsubara> the exact same way you did in production, but it's a start. Can you take that one?
<carlos> SteveA: jtv, danilos and I will be in a sprint, although I guess we will be able to attend the meeting as usual
<matsubara> jsk, are you the right person to take 153901?
<carlos> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> carlos: thanks. I have some other test cases that trigger a bug in that page. I'll add it to the bug report.
<intellectronica> jsk, matsubara: isn't that already covered by work the jsk started on date formatting?
<carlos> matsubara: ok, thank you. That form needs a lot of love so that's really helpful
<matsubara> intellectronica: I think it might be covered by bug 139413
<ubotu> Bug 139413 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/139413 is private
<kiko> carlos, it's very easy to cause that page to OOPS, btw.
<matsubara> intellectronica: there's also bug 134063 but that's not in progress...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134063 in launchpad "OOPS registering sprint or meeting using date format DD-M-YYYY" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134063
<jsk____> intellectronica: possibly - I was offline for a moment there.
<mpt> ... I won't be here next week. (Sorry, just realized.)
<matsubara> jsk____: do you think you'll fix 139413 soon?
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> SteveA, move on.
<SteveA> kiko: why?
<jsk____> intellectronica, matsubara: this is primarily related to bug 139360
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139360 in launchpad "DateTimeParser fails silently for certain inputs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139360
<SteveA> matsubara: are you done?
<matsubara> jsk____: ah so you need a upstream fixed
<matsubara> SteveA: not yet
<matsubara> s/fixed/fix/
<jsk____> matsubara: yes this is related to an upstream bug.
<kiko> SteveA, because this can be resolved privately.
<kiko> the oops has been raised already
<kiko> (and it's not a very common oops)
<matsubara> jsk____: ok then. thanks
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, back to you.
<jsk____> matsubara: welcome.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA> * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> mrevell to report a bug about "ubuntero", etc.
<mrevell> Yes, that's done it is bug number
<SteveA> * #
<SteveA> * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA> #
<mrevell> Sorry
<mrevell> mislaid number
<mrevell> will report to list
<Rinchen> Hi, Two bugs have been resolved and cherrypicked: Bug #147633 and Bug #148147.   One bug remains on the list and that's Bug #150988.  cprov, what's the current status on this? Please update the bug report too.  SteveA, I've replied to you moments ago via email about bug #86185
<ubotu> Bug 147633 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/147633 is private
<ubotu> Bug 148147 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/148147 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150988 in soyuz "queue-builder failing due duplicated entries in the DB" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150988 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86185 in launchpad "Librarian should log OOPS reports" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86185
<cprov> me (sorry, was distracted with a code review)
<cprov> Rinchen: 1.1.10 code will cope with the problem pointed in 150988
<Rinchen> so we're targeting next week's roll-out for resolution then.
<cprov> Rinchen: I didn't have time to work on the DB cleanup patch yet, but since we *can* live with the broken data, I think the bug should be demoted to 'high'
<kiko> cprov, won't the broken data cause the constraint to not apply?
<kiko> cprov, and isn't the broken data causing OOPSes too?
<cprov> kiko: right, the broken data in gutsy-* will block the constraint
<kiko> cprov, it needs fixing asap.
<cprov> kiko: but I don't think they are causing any OOPSes
<kiko> cprov, the "lastscore" oopses?
<cprov> kiko: yes, if people hit 'retry' on the duplicated build :(
<kiko> right.
<kiko> so let's fix the damned builds. don't we have a script that does this already?
<Rinchen> kiko, do you have some time later today to work this a bit further with cprov (in the interest of meeting time)?
<cprov> kiko: partially, because we can't remove stuff published in gutsy 
<cprov> kiko: we have to tweak the SQL generated by the script manually
<cprov> kiko: right, let's sort this together, but we need a DBA (postgres access to jubany).
<Rinchen> Thanks cprov 
<Rinchen> SteveA, over to you.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> there is one bug tag proposed today
<SteveA> lp-deps
<SteveA> bugs related to the launchpad*-dependencies packages in Ubuntu
<SteveA> however, the bug examples aren't linked
<SteveA> so I can't easily look them up
<flacoste> why not something about lp-deps
<flacoste> sorry, lp-debs
<SteveA> I'm defering this until later in the meeting
<flacoste> or lp-packaging
<SteveA> kiko: please make the links
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<flacoste> since we might have other LP related packages in the future (for API stuff)
<mthaddon> Issues with PostgreSQL and escalation which SteveA has discussed on the list
<mthaddon> Working on codehosting staging setup and feeds staging setup
<mthaddon> Lots of cricket work over the last week - also in the process of migrating cricket to a new server to take load off asuka
<mthaddon> That's it from me unless there are any question
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> At about 13:50 UTC either something chewed up way too much shared memory
<stub> resources on the Production DB or we ran out of locks. Restarting the
<stub> appservers and authserver appears to have fixed the issue, which indicates
<stub> it was either an appserver or the authserver chewing up the shared resources.
<stub> I'll increase the suggested tuning parameter next rollout, but we have no
<stub> way of knowing the actual cause or if we will ever see it again. Given the
<stub> codebase has been reasonably static as has the database there is a good
<stub> chance we will never see it again - just a one off glitch causing an
<stub> outage.
<stub> I don't know how long the outage was for or if it 'ramped up' to a
<stub> full on outage or switched from working to not working quickly. As far as
<stub> I am aware it was a single outage rather than an ongoing problem.
<stub> If you have approved branches with db patches land em.
<stub> I'm on leave tomorrow, back on Wednesday. I'll probably be around tomorrow
<stub> during the day.
<SteveA> stub: was the database restarted?
<SteveA> stub: was the shared memory max increased?
<stub> Not that I am aware of. And no mem changes have been made (they require a restart)
<SteveA> stub: please send a message to the launchpad list in future when we have any kind of database issue that causes failing pages
<stub> Or if you mean the linux max, I don't know.
<mthaddon> DB wasn't restarted as far as I know either
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi! Is anyone blocked on an RT or have any that are becoming urgent? flacoste, did someone respond with the email information?
<Rinchen> and yes, barry, I'll remind elmo today :-)
<flacoste> Rinchen: no
<barry> Rinchen: thanks!
<Rinchen> Thanks flacoste.  
<jtv> Rinchen: #29134
<kiko> SteveA, you are pretty good at skipping /my/ topics, hmmm.
<Rinchen> Who is the correct person to advise flacoste about how to access the incoming staging email pop?
<SteveA> kiko: what topic is that?
<kiko> SteveA, the proposed bug tag. it was just a matter of outputting the bug numbers here and getting them linkified!
<SteveA> kiko: yep, so we'll come back to it later in the meeting.  defered to later in this meeting, not skipped.
<kiko> Rinchen, matsubara would know -- didn't he email people about this a while back?
<Rinchen> flacoste, worst case I can have IS reset the pw on it and have them provide you that info.  I would assume it was a config value.  mthaddon ?
<mthaddon> Rinchen, incoming mail is configured on staging - what access does flacoste need?
<matsubara> Rinchen, kiko, flacoste: I have access only to the outgoing mailbox
<flacoste> mthaddon: the credentials so that process-mail.py can access the POP mailbox where these email ends up
<mthaddon> flacoste, it's already working and in place
<flacoste> incoming email that is
<flacoste> mthaddon: do they end up at the same place that the /outgoing/ ones go?
<Rinchen> jtv, got it, thanks.
<mthaddon> flacoste, there's a config file in the directory above where RF sits on staging that defines how to connect to the incoming mail box
<flacoste> mthaddon: ok, thanks!
<flacoste> Rinchen: case close
<Rinchen> flacoste, mthaddon - thanks
<Rinchen> jtv,  elmo the good man he is, raised your ticket and assigned it earlier today so you can expect it soonish
<Rinchen> SteveA, back to you
<SteveA> kiko: please make the examples links.  that way, they're available and convenient for people to look at ahead of time, not at the last minute in this meeting.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<jtv> Rinchen, elmo: thanks
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> In the "User deletion" thread on the launchpad-users list, Cesare Falco
<mrevell> raises bug 87326.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87326 in soyuz "Support PPA Renaming and Reassignment" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/87326
<kiko> SteveA, jesus christ, it's just 4 bugs requesting packaging stuff into lp-dependencies
<mrevell> When changing his Launchpad username,
<mrevell> Cesare's PPA remained under his
<mrevell> previous Launchpad username.
<mrevell> I'll send a mail to the launchpad-users list to kick of a discussion.
<mrevell> Thank you and back to you SteveA.
<mrevell> Apologies for odd formatting.
<mpt> I thought we didn't allow people to change their Launchpad ID for precisely that reason.
<kiko> mpt, we do allow them to change it.
<SteveA> we do allow people to change their id
<mpt> Maybe I'm confusing that with project IDs
<SteveA> however, we have discussed the idea that there are certain things you do
<SteveA> that mean you can no longer change your id after doing those things
<kiko> bug #141046
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141046 in launchpad "lp-dependencies missing ssh" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141046 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<SteveA> we need to think about how to warn people about this, and how all that would work
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> I think some forum software or whatever allows people one name change shortly after joining
<Rinchen> SteveA, or perhaps would should let them but with a warning. 
<SteveA> I've seen that kind of thing before
<SteveA>  * starred reviews - barry
<barry> I sent an email to launchpad@ about starred review status, please read and let
<barry> me know if you have any questions.  In summary: if your branch is being
<barry> reviewed by a mentored reviwer (a.k.a. recruit) your review status will have a
<barry> star until it is approved by that reviewer's mentor.  You are not allowed to
<barry> commit any branch that is still starred.
<barry> Once the mentor approves the review, your reviewer will remove the star and
<barry> then you can act on the status (e.g. commit if it's approved).  Any status can
<barry> be starred, and when you respond to a needs-reply* branch, please keep the
<barry> star when you move it to needs-review*.
<cprov> Rinchen: if we allow them to change a PPA directory will remain lost 
<barry> done
<SteveA> thanks barry
<SteveA>  * postgres shared memory - flacoste
<cprov> Rinchen: I meant, a warning won't solve the issue, we should either deny changes or support them properly.
<SteveA> actually, that's my item
<flacoste> (If you aren't aware of it, go reat the 'Critical issue...' threads on
<flacoste> the LP mailing list.)
<carlos> barry: btw, pendingreviews page needs to be updated to handle needs-mentoring status, or does it disappear with the * flag?
<flacoste> The DB is running out of shared memory causing transactions in many different
<SteveA> I just put flacoste's name on it because he's taking it forward :-)
<flacoste> parts of LP to fail.
<flacoste> We have two suspects:
<flacoste> - recent use introduction of usage of TEMP table in Translations code.
<flacoste> - increase usage of authserver and/or Librarian.
<flacoste> The more of think of it, the more I'm pretty sure it's the changes to use
<flacoste> SQLObject in the authserver that is the problem.
<flacoste> These changes were merged on 2007-07-3, so well after the last Ubuntu release.
<flacoste> Each Ubuntu release brings a spike in usage on the wiki, so it makes sense
<flacoste> that we are only seeing this now.
<flacoste> Temporary solution: revert the authserver to the old version not using
<flacoste> SQLObject. But since there were later changes to the authserver for Code
<flacoste> stuff, that may not be practical.
<flacoste> Permanent solution would be to fix bug #140817.
<flacoste> sorry, well, i prepared something :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140817 in launchpad "The librarian reconnects too often (and takes too long to do so)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140817 - Assigned to Francis J. Lacoste (flacoste)
<barry> carlos: bjornt is looking at issues related to pending-reviews and the new star flag
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> flacoste: thanks
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<flacoste> Foundations team: not blocked
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<jtv> Translations team: Not blocked.  We wish.
<Rinchen> Releases Team: Not Blocked.
<BjornT> Bugs team: not blocked
<bigjools> soyuz: not blocked
<ddaa> Code: not blocked
<Rinchen> flacoste is my hero.
<Rinchen> For today at least :-)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> and coming back to the bug tags...
<SteveA> for the proposed tag 'lpdeps', the heading and bugs are not linked, making it inconvenient for readers to see what bugs are refered to
<SteveA> even so, I think this is better done with a Product
<SteveA> as it's not launchpad code we're talking about, but packages for use by developers and installation on servers
<SteveA> so, I think we should use a launchpad-dependencies Project for this instead
<SteveA> kiko: you proposed the tag.  comments?
<salgado> +1 for the Project
<kiko> SteveA, I'm fine with a separate project; it sounds more correct to me tbh.
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> the only reason I proposed a tag was to be less controversial
<kiko> but having it be a project will allow us to use Packaging links correctly too
<SteveA> great
<kiko> since these are included in Ubuntu
<kiko> my /only/ question is
<kiko> why don't we just use the Ubuntu packages to manage these bugs? it appears that that is frowned upon
<SteveA> which ubuntu packages?
<kiko> as Salgado commented in one of the bugs I looked at yesterday
<kiko> launchpad*-dependencies?
<SteveA> those were in dapper iirc
<SteveA> by mistake
<statik> Collaborative Commerce: not blocked (sorry for the delay there)
<flacoste> isn't because they are published from another APT archive?
<salgado> kiko, they don't really exist in Ubuntu
<SteveA> so, basically, they are not in ubuntu in any meaningful sense
<SteveA> we could put them in a PPA
<kiko> they aren't?
<kiko> okay let me shut up then.
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> they were in once, but it was a mistake
<mpt> That may be related to the recently-reported bug about "partner" appearing as an Ubuntu pocket
<kiko> a separate project is fine, I'll move the bugs across.
<SteveA> so they were removed again
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> thanks!
<SteveA> so, 'lpdeps' as a bug tag is rejected in favour of using a Project
<SteveA> I'd like us to use PPA for these, if possible, in the future
<SteveA> dogfooding and all that
<SteveA> ok, that's all folks
<SteveA> thanks for being here and keeping the meeting productive
<flacoste> we can't report bugs against packages in PPAs yet?
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<flacoste> that would be a cool feature!
<kiko> flacoste, we can't no. and that's a scary question. :)
<kiko> flacoste, talk to sabdfl. kthxbye :)
<flacoste> each PPAs becoming a mini-distribution :-)
<ScottK> flacoste: Please, $DEITY, no.
<ScottK> kiko: I'm around if you want to discuss the pyspf upstream info you mentioned yesterday (or the day before).
<flacoste> i'm sure Mark would like the idea...
 * mpt tries to imagine the navigation that would involve
<mpt> Translations for PPAs? Questions for PPAs?
<gmb> c!
<flacoste> so maybe I shouldn't talk about it then
 * ScottK tries to imagine the nightmare for but triagers.
<gmb> Ignore me.
<kiko> ScottK! Let me get off the phone :)
<ScottK> kiko: No rush.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net | Next developer meeting: Thu 25 Oct 2007, 1400UTC | List: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Rinchen> flacoste, you mean micro-distribution right? ;-)
<flacoste> Rinchen: you get to pick the name
<Rinchen> Launchpad Outstanding User-created Distribution
 * Rinchen toddles off to do real work.
<sabdfl> flacoste: we are SO going to have to solve that
<sabdfl> because sooner, rather than later, bugs will start to show up against Ubuntu for PPA packages :-)
<flacoste> sabdlf: i knew you would like the idea!
<sabdfl> in my ideal world, apport / bugbuddy / whatevertool would know that a package was installed from a PPA and file it in the right place
<sabdfl> it's just that we don't currently know what "the right place" is :-)
 * ScottK would like "right" to be somewhere where Ubuntu bug triagers never have to deal with it.
<lamont> ScottK: until it's flagged as also affecting ubuntu
<ScottK> lamont: If it's in a PPA, by definition it doesn't.
<lamont> cprov: so - about my question from right at the meeting start... got a couple minutes to chat?
<lamont> ScottK: it's possible that I'm encountering a bug in the part of the package that wasn't changed in stuffing it into the ppa
<ScottK> lamont: Then go test against a real package and file against that.
<lamont> just because I find a bug in an ubuntu package with a -ubuntuN suffix in the version doesn't mean that it doesn't affect debian
<lamont> ah, I'd rather they just marked the bug as also-affects.
<ScottK> True, but it takes some figuring by someone who (usually) knows more than the bug reporter to know.
<cprov> lamont: can't it wait 30 min ? I need some food ;)
<lamont> then again, I'd like to be able to say that a bug also-affects debian, and have LP deal with the mechanics of filing said bug for me if it's not already there.
<lamont> cprov: sure
<lamont> poke me
<cprov> ok
<lamont> ScottK: then again, having LP file bugs against debian or other upstream begins to enter the political space
<ScottK> lamont: Exactly.
<lamont> ScottK: and since ubuntu is apolitical (esp wrt our derivatives?), we shouldn't mind the 'also-affects' activity
<ScottK> lamont: You may not.  I certainly do.  All the also affects baltix bugs in backports drive me nuts.  How can a request to backport to Ubuntu Feisty affect baltix?
<lamont> because baltix is planning to do a feisty.7 release? :-)
<lamont> or is derived from feisty-backports? (*phear*)
<ScottK> I have no idea, but feisty-backports is a project about backporting to a specific Ubuntu release.  Baltix should deal with their own problems and not spam me with their bugmail.
<ubotu> New bug: #153934 in launchpad "Ubuntero status shouldn't appear on everyone's profile page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153934
<lamont> ScottK: ah... that's a different issue.  LP shouldn't be sending you also-affects email, I expect
<lamont> or you should be able to tell it not to
<ScottK> lamont: You're either subscribed to the bug or not AFAIK
<lamont> grumble.  I see your point
<lamont> also-affects (in my mind anyway) wants to be a very light weight clone of the bug
<ScottK> lamont: That'd be different, but that's not the LP we have today.
<lamont> right.  iz bug. :-)
<ScottK> OK.  Get them to fix that, then we'll talk.
<lamont> OTOH, procmail is love
<ScottK> Sure, I could filter out irrelevanceies, but I shouldn't have to be bothered.
<lamont> you should file a bug that says 'also affects' should not generate mail, maybe
<seb128> hey
<seb128> does anybody if it's possible to have a bot displaying all the commits to a launchpad team archive on IRC?
<pochu> can't ubotu do that?
<pochu> lamont, ScottK: I think Also Affects should generate mail. If I have a bug in a package, and it also affects upstream, for example, I'd really like to know what upstream thinks about it.
<ScottK> pochu: Then subscribe to that too.
<pochu> lamont, ScottK: Also, how would you know a comment is reported against feisty-backports, or against baltix?
<pochu> ScottK: hmm, that might have sense...
<ScottK> Well currently you don't
<ScottK> That's another part of the problem.
<lamont> pochu: which is why 'also affects' should really be cloning the bug
<kiko> pochu, also affects does generate email -- do you mean to the people subscribed to the bug, though?
<ScottK> kiko: lamont and I were just wishing it didn't and he was presenting a counter argument.
<lamont> kiko: when a downstream disto says "me too", I really don't want to hear it: that's their bug.
<lamont> OTOH, when they have a patch for me, I'd love to know
<kiko> lamont, I'm not sure you really don't want to hear it in all cases.
<lamont> and if someone marks the bug as "also affects upstream", then I do want to hear about it, generally.
<kiko> and it's easier to ignore or delete email than to make it appear when it doesn't. :)
<lamont> kiko: heh
<ScottK> kiko: I'm certain when baltix me too's feisty-backports bugs that I don't want to hear it in all cases.
<lamont> kiko: and understood...
<lamont> kiko: ostrich-releases like backports (head in the sand, don't care about the world)  _would_ be a case where I don't want to hear about it _ever_.
<kiko> ScottK, you can ignore mail by component you know :-)
<lamont> but backports could be special in that regard.
<kiko> but not by pocket, hmm
<lamont> kiko: sounds like you know what to put in _that_ bug report, eh? :-)
<kiko> heh
<keescook> ddaa: heya
<ddaa> keescook: I looked a your xpath stuff
<ddaa> the biggest problem I have is not translating it
<ddaa> is figuring what the hell it's intended to do
<keescook> hehe, yeah.
<ddaa> I have a feeling it should be reasonably easy to translate to some functional programming construct that's more readable
 * lamont wonders if there is a mailing list that all build logs get mailed to...
<pochu> seb128: #ubuntu-installer has the CIA bot, which does that for them. You might want to talk to cjwatson or evand.
<ddaa> or even not even functional programming at all...
<keescook> ddaa: sure, I totally believe it's possible to do that; I'm interested in figuring out why it doesn't work with the "workaround" document obj.
<ddaa> keescook: what I am interested in
<ddaa> is enabling folks like to make nice greasemonkey love for launchpad
<seb128> pochu: as they documented on their wiki that's something they set up on the commiter side, not on the server
<ddaa> keescook: figuring why esoteric undocumented features of firefox do not work as intended in edge cases is, like, totally not on my radar :)
<keescook> ddaa: um, esoteric?  xpath is very very common.
<pochu> seb128: ok, but that's what you asked for, isn't it? :-)
<ddaa> I know xpath, I just never heard of a portable way to evaluate xpath expression in js
<ddaa> keescook: I'd be glad to be educated, though
 * keescook has no clue
<keescook> I just use things from examples I see.  :)
<seb128> pochu: not really, I would like a server side solution, not something which display commit only of people who configured the hook locally
<keescook> but I know xpath is all fancy-cool and what all the web2.0 kidz are using.  :)
 * ddaa used xpath beyound reason when he was a xslt crack-peddler
<ddaa> keescook: here's my hunch
<ddaa> try stuffing the data into a hidden element on the page
<ddaa> it might it's not working because the DOM is not up in the air, and not in a page
<ddaa> in any case, it does not look it a problem with launchpad at all
<ddaa> prove me wrong and give me something to fix
<keescook> ddaa: that's true.  I do get an XML response now.
<keescook> I'll try the hidden element hack.  :)  do you have a small snippet as an example of that?
<ddaa> nope, I just imagined it might work :)
<ddaa> but I cannot help the feeling that it would be more sensible to stick to simple things that get the job done
<pochu> seb128: this might be interesting: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/irc-notifications
<ddaa> keescook: I'm thinking of closing bug 153654 as invalid
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153654 in launchpad "null XHR.responseXML" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153654 - Assigned to David Allouche (ddaa)
<seb128> pochu: right, the idea is not new ;-)
<keescook> ddaa: okay, that's fine by me.
<ddaa> I talked a bit with mpt, and he seems to be extremely meh about serving pages as text/xml...
<kiko> hey Seveas 
<kiko> ScottK, so, about pyspf.
<keescook> yeah, that's fine.  Adding the mime override for XML use is okay by me.
<Seveas> hey kiko
<kiko> ScottK, it's actually the case that because pyspf releases separate tarballs, it's meant to be a separate project indeed.
<kiko> ScottK, now I've set up a code import for it on trunk and am waiting for it to sync
<ddaa> keescook: btw, I have just come up with some userContent.css you might want to use
<keescook> ddaa: oh?
<ScottK> kiko: I don't see anything on LP about it?
<kiko> Seveas, how could I convince you to rig your bot to also accept commit messages?
<kiko> ScottK, in https://edge.launchpad.net/pyspf?
<ScottK> Oh.
<kiko> ScottK, because that's what represents the upstream side of the project
<Seveas> kiko, a suitable bribe and/or a more clear explanation of what you mean
<ScottK> kiko: I was looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyspf
<Seveas> :)
<kiko> Seveas, so seb128 was talking to be about how it would be neat to get commit messages posted to IRC
<kiko> Seveas, and I was thinking that if we got your bot to subscribe to a branch, it'd get notified
<ScottK> kiko: I don't see any indication of code, but maybe that waits for the sync
<kiko> Seveas, it'd then be a matter of parsing that email and posting it
<Seveas> kiko, hmm, I'm going to have to redesign the mail-to-irc bits then. They currently require a separate address for each function
<ScottK> kiko: Homepage and description are still obsolete.
<kiko> Seveas, we could use a separate address, no problem.
<Seveas> kiko, file it as a bug please
<kiko> ScottK, yeah, the sync isn't going yet. but it will, and I'm working on a portlet to display the latest revisions that we could use in useful contexts
<kiko> ScottK, do you have a good description for it?
<kiko> I don't
<ScottK> kiko: Where did you get the wrong one you have?
<Seveas> kiko, it is a problem since it's not trivial to create N launchpad accounts for N branches. Ideally, adding a branch (or bug) monitor should be fairly trivial 
<kiko> ScottK, from http://www.wayforward.net/spf/
<kiko> ScottK, incidentally. :)
<ScottK> So where did you get that?
<kiko> ScottK, http://www.google.com.br/search?q=pyspf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<ScottK> kiko: It would seem to me to make sense to look at the perfectly reasonable package description provided in the Debian packaging.
<ScottK> The problem in this case is that that hasn't been the project's home for ~3 years.
<lamont> ScottK: if the package isn't 3 years old, then that's a bug.
<lamont> if it is, then it's just annoying
<kiko> ScottK, arguably, the project needs its own homepage :)
<ScottK> kiko: It's got all the home page it needs on Sourceforge or Python Cheeseshop.
<kiko> ScottK, fair enough. maybe get the original author to redirect to it? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #153948 in rosetta "translation does not update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153948
<ScottK> kiko: Sure, but I'm sensing this is a wrong way to go about this.
<kiko> ScottK, updated the upstream page, now
<ddaa> keescook: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41077/
<ScottK> kiko: I'm one of the upstream developers.  I just took over as Debian maintainer for the package (although I havne't uploaded yet), and here I am (only because I also happen to use Ubuntu) having to tell you that it's wrong.
<ScottK> This just doesn't seem like a process that is going to scale well at all.
<kiko> ScottK, now that this is done more useful things can happen.
<ScottK> kiko: How is this going to work for the thousands of packages in Universe?
<kiko> ScottK, one step at a time? we already have about a thousand covered
<keescook> ddaa: neat; how do I apply that?
<ddaa> stick that into chrome/userContent.css
<ubotu> New bug: #153955 in soyuz "Creating a new distribution series with a space in its name causes an IntegrityError but no OOPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153955
<ScottK> kiko: How many of those are as wrong as this one?  So far you are 0 for 1 I've looked at.
<kiko> behold the statistics ;)
<ScottK> Well so far, I've wasted a fair amount of time getting something that is of no value to me right.  I don't understand why it exists at all.
<kiko> ScottK, it would help if you helped maintain the upstream project, given you are an upstream developer, in this specific case. we've done that for most upstreams that we have a good relationship with
<ScottK> Why should I spend time on it? 
<kiko> ScottK, i.e. I maintain the kiwi and stoq packages
<ScottK> What value is it to me as an upstream or an Ubuntu dev?
<kiko> which I am upstream for
<kiko> ScottK, I guess I need to write a blog entry about that
<ScottK> As an Ubuntu dev, all I want is to be able to link to upstream bugs.  
<kiko> ScottK, but to be honest, I'm not sure how much time you've wasted since it's me doing all the real work!
<ScottK> All this other stuff is just extraneous cruft.
<kiko> you are just the one being a curmudgeon. :)
<ScottK> Well it's me sitting here pointing you at it.
<ScottK> kiko: I do resent time I spend as a volunteer helping you improve your proprietary prodcut.  In most cases I have consulting rates for that.
<kiko> ScottK, one day you will realize that I am just a great a person as your best friend and then you will regret being so nasty to me. but for now I will just ignore that.
 * kiko goes back to work
<ScottK> It's not personal
 * ScottK really doesn't understand why noticing that launchpad is not FOSS, is being nasty.
<LaserJock> ScottK: noticing is one thing, but "resenting" is a bit more than that
<ScottK> LaserJock: Perhaps.  Getting forced to work on proprietary products to keep Ubuntu working nicely is something I resent, but OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #153960 in soyuz "AMD64 sbuild didn't apt-get the 'Build-Depends-Indep' but i386 did" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153960
<LaserJock> ScottK: right, but giving the people who *can't* change that a hard time doesn't help make it any free-er, IMO
<ScottK> Agreed.  Equally I really don't appreciate having the time I invest in it (resentful or not) minimized.
<ubotu> New bug: #153962 in rosetta "Sorry for being rude but this is the only way of contacting you,l " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153962
<LaserJock> ScottK: agreed
<kiko> well, it can be changed, and I do care a lot about it not being free software, but it's not something that happens in a blink. and creating the upstream product and maintaining the packaging link isn't making "a proprietary product" better, it's actually making the Launchpad service for Ubuntu better. but that's ill-documented and I'd better invest time in fixing that than in arguing nonsense over IRC.
<ScottK> kiko: No trouble.  It is how it makes Ubuntu better that I really don't understand.
<ScottK> kiko: So I'll be glad to read about it in the blog.
<MilesTeg> hi everyone
<jtv> hi
<MilesTeg> I want to translate some programs. Is it possible to list all entries that are not translated yet AND have no suggestions?
<kiko-fud> hmmm. good question.
<kiko-fud> carlos?
<jtv> carlos is done for the day.  I'm looking at it.  I'm already half asleep though, so don't expect much
<jtv> MilesTeg: in the various translation overviews you'll see a column "need review."  That's the number of messages that have pending suggestions.
<jtv> So at least you'll be able to find the templates that need your attention.  Individual messages are harder.
<MilesTeg> ok, thx
<MilesTeg> hm... anyway, a filter "untranslated+no suggestions" would be useful...
<jtv> MilesTeg: you might see if there's a bug ticket for that.
<MilesTeg> k
<jtv> Oops, 1 AM, I'm being kicked out.  Gotta go!
<MilesTeg> hm... yes there is a bug ticket... and at least two duplicates ;)
<kiko-fud> MilesTeg, what's the number?
<MilesTeg> it's #102943
<kiko-fud> bug #102943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102943 in rosetta "Allow displaying only strings that have no suggestions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102943
<javamaniac> hi everyone, does launchpad have some "clean" way to allow an external application to get data from it? I mean, a web service or something
<javamaniac> I don't want to use web scrapping for that
<mwhudson> javamaniac: it depends a bit
<mwhudson> javamaniac: it is _absolutely_ a goal, but not one that's quite attained yet
<mwhudson> javamaniac: what sort of info are you after?
<javamaniac> bug reports
<pochu> javamaniac: Actually you can use python-launchpad-bugs for that.
<pochu> (And bughelper)
<javamaniac> pochu, Oh, good, I'll search about it
<ScottK> pochu: bughelper screen scrapes, IIRC.
<javamaniac> does it?
<ScottK> Last I looked, yes, but it's been a while.
<kiko> javamaniac, how much do you need from the bug?
<javamaniac> kiko, I want to be able to search on the Bug Database (aka Malone)
<javamaniac> soren, the most of the information, the better
<kiko> javamaniac, search and do what with the results?
<javamaniac> so*
<javamaniac> kiko, I'm doing web app to search on some Bug tracking systems , I have debbugs and bugzila, I'd like to search on Malone from my app
<javamaniac> (yeah, I know launchpad does it a long time ago)
<javamaniac> but i'd like to make it on my own way, I'm playing with some ideas about it right now
<kiko> javamaniac, okay, that's cool, but what sort of information do you want from the results? just the bug ids?
<javamaniac> kiko, the summary would be cool too
<kiko> javamaniac, mmmm. we used to have a working way to do queries for bug that returned text only. I'll look into fixing it :-/
<javamaniac> kiko, great!, let me know about it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154018 in launchpad "supermirror@vostok keep locking my branch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154018
<ubotu> New bug: #154053 in launchpad "launchpad account does not work in news" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154053
<ubotu> New bug: #154057 in soyuz "DistroSeries architecture list sorts randomly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154057
#launchpad 2007-10-19
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<jjesse> if i have a bzr branch on launchpad that is reporting as "loccked" how do i get it unlocked?
<spiv> jjesse: bzr break-lock
<jjesse> spiv: do i have to do a bzr break-lock and then the launchpad location?
<spiv> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> spiv: thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154140 in launchpad "pylint requires filtering after customization to remove false positives" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154140
<ubotu> New bug: #154150 in launchpad "project cloud color scheme not explained" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154150
<sydhart> hi - can I make an existing project into a project group?
<sydhart> er, more specifically, I created the project 'opencog', but would like 'opencog' to be a super-project
<LaserJock_> sydhart: I think you need an LP admin for that
<LaserJock_> sydhart: you might ask a question on answers.launchpad.net
<LaserJock_> answers.launchpad.net/answers I think
<sydhart> thanks, I'm writing to Christian now
<ubotu> New bug: #154197 in rosetta "No structured way of reporting inappropriate translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154197
<carlos> morning
<nmersi> Does anyone know if Canonical is going to put vmware-server packages in a repository for gutsy like they did for feisty?
<soren> Er... How do I unmark a bug as a duplicate?
<carlos> soren: go to the form where you set a duplicate bug number, leave it empty and submit the form
<soren> carlos: Heh... Ok, thanks.
<carlos> you are welcome
<mpt> soren, that's bug 50108
<mpt> (ubotu, wake up!)
<soren> mpt: :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50108 in malone "Not obvious how to remove a bug's duplicate marking" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50108
<NlCK> ei
<NlCK> I want to translate
<NlCK> Deluge
<ramvi> I have found some weird translations in Ubuntu. How do I find that phrase in launchpad?
<carlos> ramvi: try using google, using 'site:translations.launchpad.net' to filter all searches
<carlos> so it only looks in launchpad pages
<ramvi> Good idea!
<ramvi> Couldnt find it though. Its in part of gnome, so it could be any of 100 packages
<ramvi> Its in gnome-volume-properties
<ubotu> New bug: #154347 in soyuz "Delay in build and buildqueue creation causes oops when rescoring the build" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154347
<leroutier> Hello
<leroutier> I'd like to upload some packages to my PPA but I keep recieving mails saying PPA are still in beta
<leroutier> Could someone deblock mine please ?
<leroutier> I use it as a sandbox to test my packages as I'd like to be the swfdec/swfdec-mozilla/swfdec-gnome official maintainer
<Odd_Bloke> leroutier: You'll need to apply to the Launchpad Beta Testers team.
<leroutier> I just asked to join via the web form
<leroutier> (https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers)
<Hobbsee> i thought it was open to everyone now, but you had to hit "enable my ppa" in the top left
<leroutier> already done
<leroutier> and I agreed to PPA conditions too
<leroutier> but i recieved a mail saying it was still limited to launchpad beta team
<Odd_Bloke> leroutier: Assuming you do need to be a beta tester, look at https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<Hobbsee> ah, then it is beta-only still
<leroutier> Proposed members : Stéphane Loeuillet   	 2007-10-19 18:15:56 CEST  1 minutes ago
<leroutier> it's me
<leroutier> I suppose I'll have to wait for someone to sponsor me, right ?
<Odd_Bloke> leroutier: Have you done Step 5?
<Odd_Bloke> leroutier: And no, you'll probably have to wait until Monday.
<Odd_Bloke> !weekend
<Odd_Bloke> !weekends
<Odd_Bloke> Hmph.
<leroutier> step 5 done
<leroutier> Well, I'll wait for monday, no prob
<leroutier> Thanks for everything, bye
<bkroeze> Please help a Launchpad newbie.  On my project summary page, http://launchpad.net/banjo, it says I'm not using Launchpad for bug tracking.  How do I choose that option?  I just don't see it.  Is it because Banjo is registered as an Upstream app?
<intellectronica> bkroeze: https://launchpad.net/banjo/+edit
<intellectronica> bkroeze: look for "Bugs are tracked"
<bkroeze> perfect
<bkroeze> thx
<bkroeze> Are there any public Wikis I could use, or do I need to set up my own?
<intellectronica> bkroeze: nothing provided by launchpad. i recommend http://jottit.com/
<bkroeze> thx again
<ubotu> New bug: #154496 in soyuz "[wishlist] generate and store debdiff on upload" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154496
<qense> I am interested in helping with launchpad and do some launchpad testing, where can I apply or find what I should do?
<LaserJock_> qense: you can join the launchpad beta-testing team
<qense> just apply?
<qense> is it that easy :)
<LaserJock_> well, an admin has to approve, but pretty much yeah
<qense> ok, I'll do it
<qense> thx
<Adri2000> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious-plugins/1.3.5-3ubuntu2 < when clicking on one of the binary package links, I expected to land on the binary package page for version 1.3.5-3ubuntu2, but I instead landed on the latest version page. is that a (known?) bug or a feature?
<stinger05> hi there..
<stinger05> can i ask technical questions here ?
<mdke> stinger05: about launchpad, sure
<stinger05> no actually, about ubuntu
<LaserJock_> stinger05: well, this is the Launchpad channel
<LaserJock_> stinger05: you can ask #ubuntu about Ubuntu questions
<stinger05> i'd love to, but it's quite crowded in there 
<LaserJock_> yes, it is
<stinger05> so basically, what is the aim of launchpad ?
<mdke> it's written on the front page :)
<stinger05> ah ok i saw it
<LaserJock_> I was gonna say universal FLOSS software development platform
<stinger05> but whose idea was it? it seems to be a great idea
<LaserJock_> well, I imagine Mark Shuttleworth
<stinger05> oh ok i heard about that guy
<stinger05> anyway, it's a brilliant idea
<LaserJock_> heh, yes, he founded Ubuntu
<stinger05> yep
<LaserJock_> he's around here I think, you could tell him yourself ;-)
<stinger05> no way bro
<stinger05> Mark Shuttleworth: thx alot, keep up the great work :)
<LaserJock_> sabdfl: ^^
<LaserJock_> stinger05: there you go
<stinger05> )
<stinger05> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154558 in launchpad "incorrect team expiry mail for members of a subteam and a team" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154558
<ubotu> New bug: #154587 in launchpad "Inifinite loop in team invitation code" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154587
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Rinchen> mpt, it's Saturday. Go home :-)
<mpt> Rinchen, I work from home :-P
<mpt> I just came home for an hour to land another branch before PQM closes
<Rinchen> mpt, ok, I'll rephrase.   Step away from the computer. :-)
<mpt> I don't intend this to take more than half an hour
<mpt> then I'm going back out to play volleyball
<Rinchen> Good man
<mpt> Ugh!
<mpt> This contact e-mail address UI needs a fair bit of work
<mdke> are you going to put the email with the other contact details?
<mpt> mdke, what do you mean?
<mdke> I assumed you were talking about a person's page; I wondered if you would put the email address together with the other contact details. Currently jabber id is much more prominent than the email address (there's a bug around somewhere)
<mdke> that great big box called "Contact details" should really have email I think,  it's the most obvious way to contact someone
<mpt> I was talking about the contact e-mail address UI for a team, rather than a person
<mpt> mdke, agreed, I suggested exaactly that in the bug report about e-mail addresses overflowing the box where they are now
<mdke> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #154605 in launchpad "Mailing list unavailability message shouldn't be an alert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154605
<ubotu> New bug: #154606 in launchpad "Clicking "Another e-mail address:" should auto-focus the field" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154606
<mdke> bug 82002 was the one I had in mind, although now I see it it's not quite the same thing
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82002 in launchpad "Jabber ids look like email addresses, causing confusion" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82002
<mpt> I think that will also be solved by putting e-mail addresses above the Jabber IDs
<mdke> it would indeed
<mdke> anyway, your volleyball time is fast approaching, and my bed is calling. Cya
<mpt> tchau
<ubotu> New bug: #154608 in launchpad "Pressing Enter in "Another e-mail address:" field applies for a mailing list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154608
<mpt> Rinchen, that last one ^ is pretty nasty, I think it should be fixed before rollout
<Rinchen> hopefully that's not on by default!
<Rinchen> barry, ^^
<mpt> Rinchen, also looks like no-one's re-reviewed the bounty hiding since I asked yesterday
<barry> Rinchen: wtf?!
<Rinchen> barry, exactly :-)
<Rinchen> barry, I immediately though of you but am not sure it's related to the ML stuff
<mpt> oh, it is
<Rinchen> it sounds like a barry-ism though :-)
<mpt> The bug wouldn't happen if that "Apply for Mailing List" button wasn't there
<barry> Rinchen: yes, it definitely is.  it's salgado's branch
 * barry takes equal blame because he reviewed it
<barry> Rinchen: assign it to me, make it critical and i'll try to fix it monday.  i don't think i can get to it before then
<Rinchen> perfecto
<Rinchen> thanks barry 
<barry> Rinchen: or i'll consult w/salgado and one of us will fix it
<Rinchen> and mpt for working on his day off
<barry> Rinchen: np
<barry> Rinchen: we'll have to get an rc from kiko, but i'm hoping it will be a simple fix ;)
 * mpt twiddles his fingers waiting for bzr push
 * kiko sighs
<kiko> you COWBOYS
<Rinchen> yeehaw
<mpt> ok, I'm outta here
<Rinchen> was that a threat? :-)
<mpt> No, just a notification that you need to test your OWN user interfaces for the next few hours :-P
<Rinchen> hehe
<kiko> I think there's some confusion
<kiko> the feature is only disabled on edge and production
<kiko> (and yes barry reviewed those parts too)
<kiko> it's enabled on staging and your local box
<barry> kiko: yes, but if this is caused by something that skirts the flag then production might see it. that should be tested.  i.e. if it only affects launchpad.dev then we're good.  if it leaks when the flag is disabled then we're not
<ubotu> New bug: #154620 in launchpad "cursor() gets closed in a zopeless script with mulitple partial commits" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154620
#launchpad 2007-10-20
<ubotu> New bug: #154627 in launchpad "team membership approval/decline messages should be separated in context between lp added text and content of the message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154627
<sistpoty> ubotu: mark it as wishlist, please... thanks
<kiko-zzz> yawn yawn yawn
<ubotu> New bug: #154714 in launchpad "bzr 0.91's make file assumes 'python' is the right python executable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154714
<ubotu> New bug: #154897 in launchpad "Lifecycle menu should display the date of release end" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154897
<ubotu> New bug: #154459 in upgrade-system (universe) "Configuration File Change: Old Man Mindset (dup-of: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154459
<lifeless> SteveA: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #155115 in launchpad-answers "Extraneous post and e-mail when already indicated "Solved"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155115
<imbrandon> on the PPA's if i specify gutsy in the changelog will it build against gutsy or only the current development release ? ( thinking aobut use for pre-testing official backports )
 * imbrandon is going afk for a moment, if someone gets back to me please hilight my name so i can read the backlog easier )
#launchpad 2007-10-21
<LaserJock_> imbrandon: you can specify dapper through gutsy no problem
<imbrandon> LaserJock_: thx
<kiko> LaserJock, can you specify hardy yet?
<botbotdingzip> Hi
<botbotdingzip> I was wondering if I can get some help, I need to find out the total number of reads and commits for all packages for Ubuntu.
<botbotdingzip> it a question in a school project, not sure how to answer it
<botbotdingzip> anyone know the difference between Malone and Bazaar. Which ones used for Ubuntu bug tracking
<botbotdingzip> hi
<radix> botbotdingzip: Malone is the bug tracking system. Bazaar is a revision control system, typically used for source code management.
<botbotdingzip> thanks dude
<botbotdingzip> I was asked to find the total number of reads and commit for Ubuntu, how would you do that?
<radix> botbotdingzip: I don't know what that means. reads and commits? of what?
<botbotdingzip> um, the cvs that has all the Ubuntu packages. They asked me to find out for a project and I haven't a clue. They want to know usage statistics.
<mpt> botbotdingzip, I'm pretty sure there isn't any CVS with all Ubuntu packages in it
<mpt> But anyway, that's an Ubuntu question, not a Launchpad question
<botbotdingzip> ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #155221 in launchpad "Ubuntu bug contacts notified via email about other distributions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155221
<botbotdingzip> #ubuntu
<bob__> My project (glchess) has been moved into Gnome Games. How can I remove/modify the glChess launchpad project? I particularly want to remove the translation support as the supplied translations are no longer used
<ubotu> New bug: #155271 in launchpad "Unable to remove a project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155271
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Are there any plans to change bug creation page for newbies. I personally like the gnome bugtracker behavior to ask many questions. Especially newbies doesn't often post important things like Ubuntu version, hardware information and configuration files or something like that.
<unggnu> Maybe to every question there could be a link to a little howto.
<unggnu> I guess this would help to reduce the amount of bugs which need much more information than presented.
<lifeless> unggnu: yes, there is a bug about per-project bug filing guidelines
<unggnu> lifeless, Do you have a link?
<unggnu> Would be great.
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> google/search for it sorry
<unggnu> There are so many bugs that has nearly no informations
<unggnu> ok
<unggnu> thx anyway
<unggnu> -s
<ubotu> New bug: #155290 in malone ""Audit Trail" show subscriber additions, not subscriber deletitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155290
<ramvi> How do I delete a project Ive created?
<ramvi> No?
<bostik> hi all 
<bostik> my ubuntu mirror is ok and present in launchpad but not on ubuntu.com, since saturday, any idea why ?
<kiko> bostik, it sounds like the mirrorring may be broken!
<kiko> bostik, which mirror is it?
<kiko> err, bad choice of words
<kiko> sounds like the auto-updating of ubuntu.com
<kiko> is broken
<bostik> kiko, yes
<bostik> i'm askin znarl on #ubuntu-mirrors
<kiko> ah, cool
<bostik> my mirror is ok 
<kiko> bostik, what mirror is yours?
<bostik> thanx 
<bostik> ubuntu.fastbull.org
<bostik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.fastbull.org-release
<bostik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.fastbull.org-archive
<bostik> as u can see everything is up to date
<kiko> yep
<kiko> bostik, what did Znarl say?
<liri> I'm assuming it's not really possible to define the format for which translations are saved for a project, right?
<kiko> liri, we support pofiles and then there are exceptions -- firefox and OOO use something different
<bostik> kiko, znarl is away 
<bostik> kiko, i left him a message 
<bostik> kiko, hope he reads soon 
<kiko> cool
<kiko> i'll look into it tomorrow when matt n. is back if znarl doesn't respond
<bostik> kk thanx a lot
<ubotu> New bug: #155334 in launchpad "In select timezone section, "Kolkata" is shown as "Calcutta"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155334
<liri> kiko: how can I read more about that, I'm interested in having a translation project registered on launchpad
<kiko> liri, more about what? translation formats?
<liri> kiko: yep
<kiko> liri, hmm, I'm not sure we have documentation on them. can you ping me tomorrow so I ask carlos or danilo?
<liri> kiko: yep, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #155258 in update-manager (main) "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/dists/gutsy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found (dup-of: 133474)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155258
<ubotu> New bug: #155320 in update-manager (main) "upgrade error: (malformated Release file?) (dup-of: 133474)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155320
<ubotu> New bug: #155361 in soyuz "PPA files should not be called archive-*, nor use IArchive directly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155361
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> where can I find a tutorial of how to use bazaar with launchpad
<Edulix> I want to checkout my project, add new files, commit..
<kiko> Edulix, https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting
<Edulix> so apart from trunk, is it necesary to have at least one branch? :P
<kiko> Edulix, not really. you can work just based on trunk
<kiko> Edulix, however Bazaar makes it easy to split your work in separate branches, and that's often a good idea 
<Edulix> well I don't have any code in trunk yet, so I don't see why I need a branch now
<Edulix> hehe
<Edulix> thanks for the link
<Edulix> I think that in launchpad projects you should see a "Read https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting for more info about Bazaar.  To download latest version of this project, execute bzr branch https://bazaar.launchpad.net/project"
<Edulix> just like in i.e. sourceforge
<Edulix> uhm
<Edulix> this is my first experience with bazaar and it doesn't seem to be very stable
<Edulix> I get this http://pastebin.ca/744429
<Edulix> I suppose it's bazaar fault and not launchpad' ?
<kiko> lemme see
<kiko> wow
<kiko> that is very very weird
<kiko> it's actually a bug in pycurl
<kiko> Edulix, what distribution do you use?
<kiko> Edulix, this is definitely weird though
<Edulix> ubuntu gutsy
<Edulix> and bzr-0.91-2 deb package from http://bazaar-vcs.org repository
<Edulix> by the way are you spanish? kiko is a name that sounds very spanish to me ;)
<kiko> nope
<kiko> brazilian
<Edulix> hehe ok
<Edulix> so what should I do? I'm emailing bazaar@lists.ubuntu.com as I was told 
<kiko> Edulix, I'm going to look into it with mwhudson and ddaa tomorrow, but it's damned weird
<Edulix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/147530
<Edulix> maybe that's the fix?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147530 in bzr "pycurl http implementation peeks under the covers" [Low,Fix released]  - Assigned to vila (v-ladeuil)
<Edulix> ubotu: good boy!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good boy! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Edulix> lol
<kiko> Edulix, no.. this is something weird in the setup.
<Edulix> I ask because that bug I mentioned is refered in this other bug, which is pretty damn similar to mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/141105
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141105 in bzr "Crash with authenticated https checkout" [High,Fix released]  - Assigned to vila (v-ladeuil)
<Edulix> but I'm not using svn so it's not the same..
<kiko> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/82086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 82086 in bzr "pycurl transport causes tracebacks if the server's SSL cert cannot be verified." [Medium,Confirmed]  - Assigned to vila (v-ladeuil)
<kiko> that's the actual bug you are running into
<kiko> however, Launchpad's cert /is/ valid
<kiko> so wtf is up?
<Edulix> I don't know
<Edulix> kiko: ok, I sent an email to bazaar mailinglist
<kiko> thanks
<Edulix> are you in the mailing list &|| a bazaar developer? =)
<kiko> I'm a launchpad manager
<kiko> which causes great concern if branching from codehosting is broken
<Hobbsee> kiko's the one you whine at when it's all broken.
<kiko> successfully sometimes
<ubotu> New bug: #155396 in launchpad "Konqueror is not a package list" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155396
 * Hobbsee rejects that
<illovae> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #155409 in rosetta "Error: relation "temp_suggestion_pomsgset" does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155409
<imbrandon> will the PPA's target hardy yet ? 
<stdin> the hardy repos exist, so I guess it should
<imbrandon> hrm is the ppa queue stuck or something ? i've had a source package in pending for 60 minutes
<imbrandon> pending/needs building
<pochu> They usually takes more than that to build...
<pochu> So don't be alarmed if it takes ~ 1 day ;)
<imbrandon> hrm ok, my other builds took aobut 20 minutes ;) special since the i386 xens show idleing
<pochu> Maybe I was just unlucky and they should be fast? But my uploads took some hours, IIRC
<stdin> the i386 xen is down https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/samarium
<ubotu> New bug: #155518 in rosetta "MC has minor bugs in SK translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155518
<Baltix> hi all
<Baltix> SteveA: labas
<Baltix> SteveA: how are you doing ?
<Baltix> kiko-fud: hi
<Baltix> kiko-fud: maybe you know why i386 builders doesn't work ?
<Baltix> I'm talkink about PPA builds
<Baltix> s/talkink/talking
<kiko-fud> Baltix, how do you mean "doesn't work"?
<Baltix> kiko-fud: I've uploaded package ~15 hours ago, got amd64 binary after 1 hour or someting, but still no 386 :(
<Baltix> build status is Pending for about 15 hours
<stdin> from the status page "NOT OK : <socket.timeout instance at 0x2b8fb0caa908>" 
<popey> if someone wanted to add an as-yet unsupported language to launchpad, or rather ubuntu (specifically for the OO.o dictionary) what's the process?
<Baltix> stdin: you are talking witu me ?
<Baltix> popey: do you want to add translation or spelling dictionary ?
<stdin> Baltix: yeah, the i386 xen is currently down
<popey> Baltix: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+question/15563
<Baltix> stdin: :( maybe you know when it will be up ?
<popey> dictionary
<stdin> Baltix: I'm guessing sometime tomorow (UTC+1)
<stdin> *tomorrow
<Baltix> popey: youo should ask your question not in launchpad, but in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-desktop channel 
<Baltix> popey: or maybe in openoffice mailing lists, related to spellchecing
<popey> Baltix: Its not my question
<Edulix> okay
<popey> I am trying to help an ubuntu user
<popey> I am trying to identify how additional languages are added
<Edulix> now I'm using bzr.dev 
<Edulix> and when I execute "bzr branch https://launchpad.net/dark-extermination" I get "bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)).."
<Baltix> popey: in any case, this is not related to launchpad development
<popey> fair enough
<Edulix> how can I circunvent the ssl ca cert error?
<Edulix> I'm executing correctly the command?
<Baltix> stdin: are i386 xen maintainers informed, that build server is down ?
<stdin> I believe the build system auto-informs them
<stdin> but it is the weekend, so there are a limited number of people working today
<Baltix> popey: I think you should look at http://lingucomponent.openoffice.org
<Baltix> popey: or at least write in launchpad answer, that at  http://lingucomponent.openoffice.org is all needed info and mailing list
<Baltix> stdin: where you found build server status page ?
<stdin> here https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/samarium
<popey> thanks Baltix 
<Baltix> popey: :)
<Baltix> stdin: hehe, Build Daemon Maintainers are doko , pitti and tfheen :)
<Baltix> elmo: you also can fix samarium (xen-i386) problem ?
<Baltix> kiko-fud, SteveA: lool at https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/samarium , Status is NOT OK : <socket.timeout instance at 0x2b8fb0caa908>, please fix this problem tomorrow
<Baltix> I should go now
<Baltix> bye
#launchpad 2008-10-13
<chx> thanks mwhudson for unbreaking the drupal bzr mirror. much appreciated quick work.
<mwhudson> chx: np
<mwhudson> chx: it actually affected all mirrors, that kind of made it a priority :)
<chx> oh :)
<chx> i thought it's just us, as the git mirror is also broken
<winferno> Hi, does anyone have time to help me with getting my source package on to my PPA? I'm a new to launchpad.
<winferno> First off, my PPA URL, as listed on my launchpad page is http://ppa.launchpad.net/winferno/ubuntu
<winferno> I get a 404 when I go there, which is a little disconcerting. I don't know if that's normal in my situation.
<winferno> Next, I have built a source package per the Ubuntu package tutorial (the source builds fine on my box), and uploaded it using dput. I got a message about an unknown distroseries in an automated e-mail shortly after, but after modifying my changelog reflect the 'intrepid' distro (I'm using the Intrepid beta) I didn't receive the same automated mail.
<winferno> Finally, I added the two lines for my /etc/apt/sources.list as shows on my launchpad page to my system. I'm under the impression that at this point I should be able to do a 'sudo apt-get install packagename' and the package will be installed. Is this true? Do I have to wait for launchpad to build my packages? Is there a way to get confirmation that I did my part ok? dput didn't give me much indication and I don't see anyt
<ajmitch> winferno: http://launchpad.net/~winferno/+archive doesn't appear to show any uploaded source packages, at least
<winferno> ajmitch: Where did you get that URL from?
<ajmitch> by clicking on the 'personal package archive' link on your LP page
<winferno> Ok, I see there: http://ppa.launchpad.net/winferno/ubuntu
<winferno> ajmitch: Oh right, I see it's the URL of the page when you click 'personal package archive', sorry.
<winferno> Does this page become populated the moment you use dput successfully, or only after launchpad builds the source package in to binary packages?
<Hobbsee> the latter
<winferno> Is there any indication of success in the dput stage? And how long will the build take for a 'hello world' test?
<arjenAU> anyone.... what's the usual process/timeline for getting a mailing list on a team approved? (I do realise it's still wkend in many places, so no worries really)
<winferno> Ok, I've received an automated message saying section 'unknown' isn't valid. Should I change my package's debian/control file to say something besides 'unknown'? 'optional' maybe?
<Hobbsee> winferno: yes
<Hobbsee> there are a list of valid sections
<winferno> I changed it to 'main' =/
<Hobbsee> winferno: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<Hobbsee> main probably won't work
<winferno> I see.. I'll try graphics (appropriate sounding for what I'm working on).
<winferno> Does 'login = anonymous' sound right in my ~/.dput.cf file? That's from the launchpad site, I'd just expect it to me my launchpad username.
<rockstar> winferno, that's correct.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> the dput instructions, at least from intrepid onwards, should be more than clear
<winferno> dput doesn't seem to be complaining, I think it's that I'm new to Ubuntu packaging (and Debian packaging), and so those details are what I'm struggling with.
<Hobbsee> winferno: dput has no idea if it was accepted by the server or not
<Hobbsee> winferno: it just knows if it's sent the files somewhere.
<Hobbsee> (dput also isn't a package checker - it's only an uploader)
<winferno> Understood, so in troubleshooting something that's new to me, I was trying to get all the feedback possible (I don't mean IRC). All I had to work with were the automated messages in e-mail.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> yeah - it's not overly clear
<winferno> Say that again. =) Okay, got it! changing section to 'graphics' fixed the problem.
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Hobbsee> you'll often find that packaging guide (or the ubuntu one) to be useful
<winferno> Thanks Hobbsee, I think I can classify that as a 'I didn't know enough about Ubuntu packaging' problem.
<winferno> Word.
<Hobbsee> winferno: yeah, i think so :)  You're welcome
<winferno> Hmm, my package failed to build the amd64 target with an error about configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."
<winferno> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18477041/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.motzy_1.0-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
* al-maisan changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: al-maisan
<Hobbsee> so, how do i search a whole lot of bzr branches, belonging to a specific team?
<Hobbsee> there seems to be no search
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You click next lots of times, then file a bug.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah
<mrevell> New episode of the Launchpad podcast: http://news.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-episode-11-launchpad-teams-and-openid-future-of-lp-ui-and-community-help
<_Andrew> Hi
<_Andrew> I'm getting an error in windows when using bazaar to create a branch from lp:hardwar... ERROR: Unable to ask for a password without real terminal
<al-maisan_> _Andrew: hello there.
<al-maisan_> do you use a CMD prompt to issue the bzr commands?
<_Andrew> ah, I was using tortoise..
<_Andrew> I can use cmd
<al-maisan_> _Andrew: what bzr version do you use?
<_Andrew> oh nm I see the problemnow
<_Andrew> It's asking for my ssh password.. thanks
<al-maisan_> no problem
<_Andrew> oh, another question about bzr
<al-maisan_> _Andrew: yes..?
<_Andrew> It keeps nagging me to upgrade my bazaar with bzr upgrade, but when I do it and commit it still nags me to do it when I create another branch
<al-maisan_> _Andrew:
<al-maisan_> Purpose: Upgrade branch storage to current format.
<al-maisan_> Usage:   bzr upgrade [URL]
<_Andrew> oh I have to do it online? I didn't realise
<al-maisan_> it nags you to upgrade the storage format for a branch
<_Andrew> so.. bzr upgrade lp:hardwar?
<al-maisan_> what bzr version are you running
<al-maisan_> I suspect that it's not up to date ..
<_Andrew> 1.3.1
<al-maisan_> .. and that that's the root cause of this
<al-maisan_> bzr is at 1.7 already
<al-maisan_> 1.7.1
<Odd_Bloke> (1.8rc1 was released last week)
<_Andrew> I'm just using the one default in ubuntu
<al-maisan_> _Andrew: you can keep up to date by adding the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<al-maisan_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bzr/ubuntu hardy main
<al-maisan_> that will point to the archive with the current bzr production releases
<_Andrew> Is it backwards compatible?
<al-maisan_> _Andrew: yes, please see also: https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<_Andrew> ok thanks
<_Andrew> another question.. I can't do bzr pull because it says I locked it 23 hours ago?
<kiko> _Andrew, bzr break-lock
<_Andrew> thanks
<leonel_> hello ..  I'm backporting a package  but it needs  2 more packages  will there  be errors with my ppa  for those 2 packages missing ?  or  do I  upload those 2 packages to??
<kiko> leonel_, are those packages in ubuntu itself?
<leonel_> kiko:  yes in intrepid
<kiko> leonel_, should work fine there -- it fetches dependencies from ubuntu by default.
<leonel_> the 3 packages are  in intrepid and I'd like to backport them to  hardy
<leonel_> thank you  kiko
* al-maisan_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<leonel_> kiko:  the source package got published but theres no .deb package and theres a red mark on the package built seccion  means no deb ..
<leonel_> kiko:  there's a status message :   Denendency wait ..
<leonel_> ok i'll  wait :)
<leonel_> or  that  dependency wait  means that is waiting for me to upload the 2 missing packages ??
<rockstar> leonel_, you'll need to backport those other packages from intrepid to hardy.
<leonel_> rockstar:   thanks ..
<rockstar> leonel_, no problem.
<leonel_> How can delete a package from my ppa   the help says about  a  Deletion Page ..
<cprov> leonel_: there is a link in you PPA page.
<cprov> leonel_: 'Delete packages' (upper-right corner of the package list).
<leonel_> sorry !!!  I guess  I must be logged on  ...
 * leonel_ slaps leonel_ ...
<leonel_> sorry ..
<leonel_> I was looking on other machine that I was not logged on  ..
<cprov> leonel_: no worries, I should have mentioned that ;)
<kfogel> kiko: ping
<kiko_> kfogel, lines were temporarily busy ;)
<kfogel> kiko: oh, my ping is from when we got cut off before, no worries
<kiko> kfogel, I know, was joking
<kfogel> ah :-)
<mwhudson> mdke: can you mark https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/44071 as solved, if indeed it is?
<winferno> Hi, I have a (hopefully) easy question about the Launchpad interface. On my project page (https://launchpad.net/motzy) I'd like to know what I have to do to have the 'downloads' tab link to my PPA build of the project source. I can't seem to figure it out.
<beuno> winferno, unfortunetly, that tab is only for uploaded files, not packages
<winferno> beuno: Ok, thanks. I was getting frustrated!
<beuno> it sure sounds like something we'd want to fix, so feel free to file a bug on Launchpad for it
<winferno> Ok, I think I'll wait for now, I'm still learning launchpad so I feel swamped at the moment.
<beuno> fair enough  :)
<winferno> I have another question. I'd like to release 'dev' builds in to my PPA. I tried to use dput to upload a package with the same version and got a 'rejected' message saying 'you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution'. Is there a way I can keep updating a 'dev' package?
<cprov> winferno: by using a new source name, 'foo' & 'foo-dev'
<winferno> cprov: can you be more specific about 'source name'?
#launchpad 2008-10-14
<mwhudson_> hey, can someone who's not a launchpad dev go to this page please? https://code.staging.launchpad.net/launchpad
<stgraber> mwhudson_: done, logining in now
<stgraber> *loging
<stgraber> Not allowed there
<mwhudson_> stgraber: do you still get a "not allowed here" page?
<mwhudson_> right
<wgrant> mwhudson_: It 403s due to ~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<mwhudson_> did either of you get an oops id?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> It's a forbidden.
<mwhudson_> ok
<wgrant> I'll give you a traceback, wait a sec...
<mwhudson_> uh
<wgrant> IIRC it tries to access .product on the branch.
<wgrant> Which naturally fails.
<wgrant> Damn. No dogfood today.
<mwhudson_> wgrant: i'm sure _you're_ not supposed to get a traceback
 * mwhudson_ brb
<wgrant> mwhudson_: No on production or edge, no.
<mwhudson_> ah
<wgrant> I'm fairly sure it's due to a ForbiddenAttribute on <Branch ~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel>.product, but I can't check it right now...
<mwhudson_> wgrant: it still 403s for you, but not with a traceback?
<wgrant> mwhudson_: Staging doesn't give mortals tracebacks either.
<wgrant> Now, there was another project with private branches which you probably can't see... But I forget which.
<mwhudson_> it's something to do with the development focus being private
<wgrant> Ah yes, that's right.
<wgrant> The TAL traceback said that.
<wgrant> I'm sure I have a copy of it saved somewhere, but can't find it.
<wgrant> I'd always presumed it was quite intentional...
<mwhudson_> nope, though i can see why you might
<mwhudson_> ah well, it's probably easy enough, though a bit tedious, to reproduce locally
<wgrant> It was definitely relating to the template trying to render the development series' branch.
<wgrant> So shouldn't be hard to reproduce.
<wgrant> It's unfortunate the Forbiddens don't generate OOPSes.
<mwhudson> they do, i think, they just aren't displayed to the user
<wgrant> Ah.
<matsubara> wgrant: do you see tracebacks on dogfood?
<wgrant> matsubara: Yes. Nobody seems concerned.
<matsubara> wgrant: are you part of some team that allows that?
<wgrant> matsubara: No.
<wgrant> It's a bug in the config that is known by the relevant people, I believe.
<matsubara> strange, you shouldn't see tracebacks there. the config should be the same as lpnet/edge/staging
<wgrant> And has been for some time.
<matsubara> yep, I thought soyuz guys had that fixed
<mwhudson> ah, found some oopses
 * wgrant would of course prefer it unfixed.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Great.
<wgrant> I still can't find my copies.
<mwhudson> it's a different problem, i think
<mwhudson> i've fixed it once this cycle already :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<matsubara> wgrant: well, it shouldn't be open to whole world.
<wgrant> I guess it is a bit of information leakage... a few lines of code and potentially some branch names...
<matsubara> wgrant: yeah, that's the point. I'll talk to them. thanks for the info
<wgrant> spiv: Aha, I see you have my g-p-m bug. Do you also see g-p-m freeze for 42.5 seconds when pulling in/out AC?
<spiv> wgrant: don't know.  Let me find out :)
<wgrant> spiv: The key problem is seemingly common to other models, but I've not seen anybody with the freezing problem not on a 630m.
<wgrant> (I also know precisely why that one happens)
<spiv> wgrant: looks like the answer is "yes"
<spiv> wgrant: I don't know how you measure 42.5, but I did just see a delay between 12:08:08 and 12:08:51 when I run gnome-power-manager --verbose --no-daemon and remove the AC.
<wgrant> spiv: OK, I must get a workaround for that added to g-p-m at some point.
<spiv> Plus the OSD half-appeared and didn't redraw during that time.
<wgrant> Right, that's what I thought.
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> It's because it's setting the brightness level 7000 times.
<wgrant> And sleeping 5ms between each setting.
<wgrant> To create a nice fade.
<wgrant> Except it expects there to be like 10 steps, not 15000.
<spiv> Oh.  "Oops."
<wgrant> My 'fix' is to make it just set the value if it's going to have to make more than 100 steps, but that number is arbitrary and it's a hack.
 * spiv nods
<spiv> A slightly nicer hack may be to just cap the maximum number of ms the total fade can take.
<wgrant> Perhaps.
<wgrant> Of course the ideal solution is to fix XRandR or the hardware, whichever is at fault. Probably the hardware.
<wgrant> Dell laptops aren't meant to support setting it through that method, but it does actually work... if you set the RandR backlight property manually, the backlight will get to that value in a bit under a minute.
<wgrant> Veeeeery slowly.
<spiv> Which is essentially the same thing, but doing it in terms of total time will make it independent of e.g. the 5ms step delay.  Which is possibly a good idea in case someone changes the step size.
<wgrant> Yes.
<spiv> Nice to know there's a cluster of bugs here :)
<wgrant> I originally filed it as one, but there are clearly at least 3.
<wgrant> The hardware, g-p-m trusting the hardware with its 5ms delay, and the key repeating.
 * spiv nods
<spiv> Whatever hardy did for all those would be fine with me ;)
<wgrant> All of which worked fine Feisty->Hardy.
<wgrant> Indeed...
<leonel_> hello : I've  uploaded a package to my ppa  and has 58 minutes building and the previous time took less than 5 minutes ..  is launchpad too busy right now ??
<wgrant> Given that the rest of the buildds have been updated appropriately recently, maybe your buildd has wandered off to another world.
<leonel_> wgrant: should I re upload ?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Somebody with appropriate superpowers might eventually notice that something is wrong, and fix it.
<leonel_> wgrant: thanks ..
<wgrant> spiv: You have no further issues with Ubuntu on the 630m?
<spiv> wgrant: not that I've noticed so far :)
<spiv> wgrant: I haven't tried the mic port recently, I know a few releases back it didn't work.  (I have a USB headset now)
<wgrant> I last tried the mic last UDS, and it worked.
<wgrant> Haven't tried with 2.6.27 yet... good point.
<spiv> I have a perhaps superstitious fear of closing the lid while suspending, because that used to cause resume to fail under hardy.
<spiv> But I've only had intrepid installed for less than 48 hours, so my experience with suspend/resume glitches in it is pretty minimal so far :)
<wgrant> spiv: I find it's fine to close the lid after the VT switch on suspend.
<wgrant> But I haven't tried doing it while X is still visible for a few months...
<Hobbsee> cprov: ping?
<Hobbsee> or other buildd admins who have power?
<spm> Hobbsee: I *may* be able to assist?
<Hobbsee> spm: is there any chance of getting sbuild upgraded on the buildds?
<persia> No.
<Hobbsee> at some point in the nearish future?
<Hobbsee> persia: why?
<persia> sbuild on the buildds bears only slight resemblance to sbuild in the archive, and so requires lots of manual effort to adjust.
<Hobbsee> persia: i realise that, but it's hitting http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=395271
<ubottu> Debian bug 395271 in sbuild "sbuild: doesn't handle dependancies resolution correctly for libmail-box-perl" [Important,Closed]
<persia> Indeed.  Bother infinity about that.
<Hobbsee> (and other builds)
<persia> Conceivably it would be possible to use distro sbuild, but that's a significant transition, and probably should be done near some archive-open for a new release: mind you there's the potential of breaking SRUs.
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah, i thought it might be an infinity thing, or a lamont thing, hence the request for buildd admins with power :)
<Hobbsee> persia: that's true.  I wasn't expecting it to be done now
<Hobbsee> was just wondering if it would get done...say in the next couple of months or so.
<persia> I think it's just infinity and elmo, but it might also be lamont.  In practice, I think it's really just infinity.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<persia> Getting a patch to fix the bug is significantly easier than "upgrading sbuild".
<persia> That wouldn't require such significant changes.
<Hobbsee> oh, what the...
<wgrant> ... wow.
<wgrant> That's... broken.
<Hobbsee> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18521115/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.mime-tools_5.426-1ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz looks kinda special.
<lamont> persia: note that debian also doesn't use the sbuild that is in debian...
<lamont> and yeah, versioned provides are b0rked
<wgrant> Aren't versioned provides forbidden?
<RAOF> Can one even specify versioned provides?
<wgrant> I thought they were illegal.
<lamont> RAOF: exactly
<wgrant> I think the problem is that sbuild isn't installing something to satisfy a versioned dependency when something already provides that dependency.
<wgrant> s/provides/Provides/
<RAOF> Does "Provides: foo-interface >= 2.0" actually mean anything?
<lamont> RAOF: not really
<wgrant> That doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> 'Provides: foo-interface 2.0' might make sense, but is not legal.
<lamont> and not sure what the underlying issues are, but the likelihood of ubuntu (or debian, for that matter) using the sbuild from the archive in this century?  near zero.
<lamont> for "near zero" == "small, and possibly not finite"
 * RAOF suspects lamont means "non positive"
<lamont> Hobbsee: and buildd == infinity, followed by elmo (who may dump it on me)
<lamont> RAOF: no.
<lamont> "small but finite" has a _very_ specific meaning
<RAOF> lamont: Aah.  You're a devotee of that new-fangled non-standard analysis?
<lamont> you mean calculus? :-)
<RAOF> I mean calculus, but souped up to give a rigourous meaning to "dt"
<wgrant> A negative probability? Sounds good.
<lamont> I don't care about orders of infinity, just about whether something is infinitely small, or just slightly bigger than that.
 * lamont has been burned by small-but-finite odds before.
<wgrant> "I don't care about orders of infinity"
<RAOF> And, for that matter, a rigorous meaning for the limit of the sequence "1, 2, 3, 4, ..."
<wgrant> I had to read that a couple of times.
<wgrant> To realise that you weren't disobeying Adam.
<lamont> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleph
<RAOF> lamont: Right.  Non-standard analysis allows you to say something is infinitely small, and really mean it :)
<lamont> I also tend to not obey adam
<lamont> RAOF: I'm an engineer.  close enough is close enough
<lamont> like explaining to my daughter that "while dx behaves like a variable, never ever ever say that to your teacher"
<RAOF> So when _you_ mean "infinitely small", you mean < machine epsilon? :P
<RAOF> Unless that teacher is _really_ into analysis, in which case see "non-standard analysis", above ;)
<lamont> RAOF: my major was EE, not that silly comp-sci crap that ignores the _WHOLE_ linear region of devices...
<lamont> daughter is currently taking precalc and calc concurrently
 * RAOF is not really aware what "precalc" means in this setting.
<lamont> and first-year calc teachers tend to not believe in dx as having any meaning other than as being part of the silly format
<lamont> trig/analyitical geometry is what they used to call precalc
<lamont> who cares that it's a prereq
<RAOF> Where I come from, "precalc" as in "the stuff you need to do calculus" is taught well after calculus :)
<lamont> heh
<lamont> yeah.  most students seem to learn their calc and post-calc in science/engineering classes
<RAOF> By the end of honours, I was pretty much able to really do integration :)
<lamont> anyway, bedtime for this one.
<lamont> g'night
<RAOF> Dream of infinitesimals!
<lamont> RAOF: and I wish you nightmares as well. :-p
<wgrant> Night lamont.
<Hobbsee> lamont: ahhh
<persia> lamont, Yeah, unless I misunderstand the sbuild used by Debain buildds is even less like distributed sbuild than ours.
<mdke> mwhudson: done. Sorry I missed that
<mrevell> Hi. Today I'm available to answer your questions either in here, by email or through Launchpad Answers.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: mrevell
 * wgrant pesters mrevell with annoying questions.
<mrevell> bring it on wgrant :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: oh, sweet!  I think I had some questions for you, too.  Now if only I can remember what they were...
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Heh :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: does that mean the mailing list should come through in an even flow, rather than in bursts when someone goes thru the moderation queue now?
<mwhudson> mdke: thanks
<mrevell> Hobbsee: launchpad-users? Well, I'm still the person mostly moderating it right now. If people are subscribed to the list their mail shouldn't require moderation
<Hobbsee> mrevell: i realise that - it just looks strange, when those who don't subscribe only get mails unmoderated in larger torrents
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Right and I think that problem will go away, to an extent, once the list is hosted in Launchpad itself. The person doing community help will moderate the list at that point but also Launchpad is better at handling drive-by mailing list posts AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> as in, launchpad is better at handling it than mailing lists?
<mrevell> As in Launchpad's mailing lists are better at handling it than Mailman, AFAIK.
<Hobbsee> ah, right.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: can listadmin be used on LP lists?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: I've never asked but I'd assume "no".
<Hobbsee> awww
 * Hobbsee isn't sure that's an advantage, then.
<mrevell> barry would be able to answer that when he's around (i.e. can lists in LP use listadmin)
<Hobbsee> speaking of which...time to unmoderate 4 lists.
<Hobbsee> right.  done.
<Hobbsee> show me how to do that, that quickly, in launchpad :)
<mrevell> heh, we're always open to suggestions and, it's worth noting, that we're not claiming that Launchpad is the only place you should ever consider for hosting mailing lists :) I'm sure for some people the simplified admin and easy setup will appeal.
<persia> mrevell, Actually, that's precisely the point : it's a less simple admin from some points of view.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: right, so the target for launchpad lists is for those people who moderate maybe one, or possibly two lists, and want an easy setup, and don't expect much spam.
<Hobbsee> or much stuff that will fit in the moderation queue
<Hobbsee> persia: well, that's what I would have thought, in the moderation point.
<persia> Given that it's very hard to audit a launchpad list as a nonmember of a given team, it's not unlikely that there will be significant moderation requirements.
<persia> mrevell, I've forgotten exactly : why can't the google map be https?  Was that a TOS thing, or something else (I'm proxying for someone else)
<mrevell> persia: I'm not sure on that but I *think* we're landing a fix for it on Wednesday.
<persia> mrevell, Ooh.  Excellent news.  I'll proxy.  Thanks.
<exarkun> Does it always take four days to import a new translation template?
<mrevell> exarkun: It can sometimes take longer to import a translation template if it needs work by hand. danilos may be able to help if you can tell him which template it is.
<danilos> mrevell: jtv usually handles that and better knows the status of individual templates
<mrevell> thanks danilos
<mrevell> exarkun: jtv is at lunch right now but should be back soon. He'll answer when he's back. If you can't wait around, please send an email to feedback@launchpad.net
<leonel> hello :   I'm trying to backport django 1.0 from intrepid to hardy  and the build  in PPA  gets killed
<leonel> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18523828/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.python-django_1.0-1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<leonel> here the package builds fine
<persia> leonel, It looks like it's hanging : 150 minutes with no activity is rare.
<persia> leonel, When you build it locally, does it take > 150 minutes?  If so, is there a long pause?
<leonel> yes too rare not a long pause  it takes a while  with some json things  but does not take too long
<persia> leonel, I'd recommend putting some debug hinting at that point in the build to see if you can determine why it's hanging.
<leonel> persia: thanks  I'll check that
<leonel> persia: the kill after that time is automatic ??
<persia> leonel, I believe so.
<mrevell> I'll be afk for a bit to get some lunch. Ping me if you need help and I'll come back to you after my lunch.
<exarkun> mrevell-lunch: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> mrevell-lunch: will the podcasts eventually be transcripted?
<leonel> persia: I've just  timed the  build  and  took 33 minutes on a  qemu  virtual host on a  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz host
<mrevell> Hobbsee: It's unlikely we'll ever transcribe full episodes but if there's anything that bears repeating on the blog I'll certainly post it up there as an individual story. (Suggestions welcome, of course)
<persia> leonel, Then something odd is happening on the buildds.  You'll need to put debug code in the build scripts, and try to understand from the logs.
<leonel> persia:  ok tanks.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: the UI stuff looks interesting.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah. There'll be more about that on the blog, definitely
<mrevell> hello matsubara
<Hobbsee> mrevell: cool!
<matsubara> hi there mrevell
<jtv> exarkun: ping
<exarkun> Hi
<exarkun> Everything is fine.
<exarkun> Well, actually, maybe I have some brand new questions
<jtv> exarkun: I'm sorry for the delay, had a lot of hardware related to my internet access blow up yesterday so couldn't review templates.
<exarkun> jtv: No apology necessary!
<jtv> exarkun: normally I do that on Monday and at least one other time in the week.
<exarkun> jtv: I didn't even realize there was a manual step involved in uploading translation templates.
<jtv> exarkun: after that, the updates will be processed automatically as long as their names/paths don't change.
<jtv> exarkun: we're planning to make that a bit clearer on the upload page.
<jtv> exarkun: but you mentioned new questions.  :)
<exarkun> Yea.. I'm talking to someone who wants to do translations for my project
<exarkun> He just pointed me at <https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject#Translations groups>, perhaps that will answer my questions
<exarkun> I think my question was going to be "how do I create a new translation group", but now I know that the answer is to file a support request.  So I guess my next question is about when it is appropriate to create a new translation group.
<exarkun> I guess the page sort of answers that question too - "If you have specific requirements for the people who review your project's translations"
<exarkun> My "specific requirement" is probably that the reviewers are people I know and trust to do a good job. :)
<jtv> exarkun: that's pretty much the definition of what a translation group is for.  :-)
<exarkun> Okay, great, I guess we'll file a support request then :)
<jtv> exarkun: I can do it for you right now.
<exarkun> jtv: Awesome
<jtv> exarkun: just tell me what it should be called, and what your Launchpad login is (so I can make you the owner).
<exarkun> "exarkun" is my launchpad login, and going with what appears to be prevailing convention, I guess the name should be "Twisted Translation Group"
<exarkun> fantix: Hi :)
<fantix> exarkun: hi :)
<jtv> exarkun: to be honest there's no need for the "Translation Group" bit in there.  It'll be added where the name is displayed anyway.
<exarkun> fantix: jtv just offered to set up the translation group
<jtv> exarkun: in fact when I came across your template today, I _nearly_ rejected it... what did the "zh" stand for?  For a moment I thought it meant "Chinese" :-)
<exarkun> I think that reflects the fact that the only translator we have right now is doing a chinese translation. :)
<fantix> sorry, I should change the filename before upload ...
<jtv> No biggie.  I can tell Launchpad to forget about the "zh" part.
<exarkun> Cool, that sounds like it'd be a good idea.
<jtv> That way you can also leave it out of the next version of the template you upload, and the system will see that it's an update, not a new and different template.
<jtv> (Which is one of the main reasons why we need manual review)
 * exarkun nods
<fantix> ah, i see
<jtv> exarkun, fantix: ok, group created, with exarkun set as the owner.  Now you can assign that to your project under Change Translators, and pick an access model.
<jtv> https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/twisted/
<fantix> jtv: much thanks :)
<exarkun> fantix: I set up exoweb as the chinese language team.  Can you verify I did the right thing?
<jtv> exarkun, fantix (in neat alphabetical order): the -zh is also gone from the template name now.  Remember to remove it from your version of the templates, and all should be well.
<fantix> exarkun: just saw that. everything is fine for me :) thanks
<fantix> jtv: ok, I will, thanks :)
<exarkun> jtv: right, thanks again :)
<jtv> exarkun, fantix: you'll also want to pick an access model.  The default Open mode basically lets anyone do anything.
<jtv> np
<fantix> oops, I missed that point
<exarkun> yea.. I left it on open intentionally for now, while I ponder the other possibilities
<exarkun> structured probably makes sense
<fantix> exarkun: that's also my suggestion
<exarkun> structured it is :)
<jtv> Structured is good when you're keeping an eye on the translations, so people coming in and contributing spontaneously will do some good.
<jtv> For cases where you only care about the languages you organize in the translation group, and the other translations are "black holes," you want Restricted so that spontaneous contributions are not wasted.
<fantix> ah, i see
<jtv> fantix: so Structured can be a good way to "open the doors and see who comes in."
<jtv> fantix: you'll probably become more concerned with quality later, as the effort gains momentum, and you may want to go to Restricted then.
<jtv> On the "something beats nothing" principle.  :)
<fantix> jtv: hopefully more would like to join at the moment :)
<fantix> ﻿btw any differences between "Chinese" and "Simplified Chinese" in launchpad? I saw both there
<jtv> fantix: you shouldn't see _any_ "Chinese."  It's always either Simplified Chinese or Traditional Chinese.
<jtv> fantix: that's for the formal language designations, of course.  It's still possible that people say "Chinese" in team names etc.
<fantix> jtv: hmm, then I probably should report a bug: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/twisted
<jtv> fantix: it may be possible, but that doesn't mean it's right.  :-)
<jtv> fantix: zh ("Chinese") should not normally show up in any listings, but the system does have a language entry for it.
<jtv> fantix: meanwhile, I suggest you remove that translation-group entry and replace it with one for the right pick.
<fantix> jtv: you mean replace Chinese with Simplified Chinese?
<jtv> fantix: depending on which version of Chinese this is.
<jtv> fantix: the UI won't let you change the language on an entry; that part is assumed fixed.
<jtv> fantix: but otherwise, right.
<leonel> persia: tried again the build and  now the ppa build  finished in  25 minutes ...
<persia> leonel, successfully?
<thekorn> intellectronica: hi, I've one API related question about the message collection of a bug: the 1st element of this collection is the description of the bug, is this intended?
<thekorn> or a bug
<intellectronica> thekorn: yes, that's how we store the description - it's simply the first comment
<thekorn> intellectronica: ok, thank you
<leonel> persia: yes
<persia> leonel, Then you win :)
<Rafik> hello #launchpad
<Rafik> I noticed that adding new blueprints dot not appear in karma summary
<Rafik> can anyone confirm that ?
<kiko-phone> Rafik, I'm not entirely sure if we do award karma for blueprint events -- do you know mrevell?
<mrevell> I don't know, actually, but I think intellectronica should be able to tell us if we award karma for blueprint events.
<mrevell> Actually, I do know: we do award karma for blueprints. I have lots of blueprint-related karma
<mrevell> Rafik: What's your Launchpad account name?
<Rafik> ~rafik
<Rafik> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rafik
 * mrevell looks
<mrevell> Rafik: You have 195 karma points for specification tracking - i.e. work with blueprints.
<matsubara> mrevell, Rafik: we award karma for some blueprint actions, like registering a new one, linking to a bug, targeting to milestone, etc
<Rafik> mrevell, yes, that's for an old one, I added another and it has not been updated
<mrevell> Rafik: When did you add the blueprint? It can take 24 hours to affect your karma. Also, it's worth noting that karma awarded for older actions degrades over time.
<Rafik> mrevell, more than 24 hours I think
<mrevell> Rafik: On this page - https://edge.launchpad.net/~rafik/+karma - I see no trace of you registering a blueprint since September, so it seems that it hasn't counted towards your karma. Could you send me a link to the blueprint in question?
<Rafik> matsubara, it seems that there is no award for new blueprints but only for edits
<Rafik> mrevell, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arabic-website/+spec/using-loco-drupal-theme
<Rafik> matsubara, mrevell, I added a new blueprint on September 30
<Rafik> there only the "Edited Specification Title" in the karma summary
<mrevell> Rafik: Yeah, I saw that in your karma log. So, perhaps you don't get karma for registering a blueprint. intellectronica can you confirm?
<Rafik> so I think there is no award for new blueprints, but only for edits
<matsubara> mrevell: just checked and LP should award karma for blueprint registration
<Rafik> I don"t know if this is a bug... editing the title is awarded but not registring ?
<Rafik> I don't make sens
<mrevell> matsubara: I've just looked at my own karma history and it doesn't extend that far, as I've done a lot in the past few days.
<mrevell> matsubara: but I haven't reg'd a new blueprint
<mrevell> Rafik: Thanks for reporting this. I shall look into it further.
<Rafik> mrevell, yw, should I file a bug or it's ok ?
<mrevell> matsubara: Would you suggest Rafik reports a bug? It does appear that the blueprint creation hasn't shown up in his karma list.
<matsubara> mrevell, Rafik : please do
<Rafik> okay.
<Rafik> thank you guys
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact:
 * LarstiQ blinks
<kiko> que paso lar
<kiko> stiQ
<LarstiQ> kiko: I probably am missing some common knowledge on operationg procedure. Community help contact is now empty in the topic?
<kiko> LarstiQ, it's only available for 8h each day -- basically core hours for one engineer
<kiko> I don't know who's up next but I can check
<persia> kiko, Are questions still answered on an as-available basis during the other 128 hours a week?
<LarstiQ> kiko: ok, makes sense then.
<LarstiQ> persia: kiko just answered mine ;)
<persia> Indeed, but that was a meta-question :)
<kiko> persia, yeah, totally
<kiko> https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<persia> kiko, You picked the least common day of the month.  Good job :)
<kiko> persia, I'm very unreliable!
<LarstiQ> my, the launchpad team has grown
<S-i-A> hi
<S-i-A> anyone from translation team ?
<S-i-A> how can i import language file for translation?
<S-i-A> i have the language file as .po, can i simplay setup it?
<S-i-A> any idea?
<matsubara> danilos: ^
<matsubara> S-i-A: if you don't get an answer here, I suggest you to ask a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<S-i-A> matsubara: thanx
<matsubara> np
<S-i-A> we upload the language file
<S-i-A> we need review  from your team.
<S-i-A> https://translations.launchpad.net/~bardaqani/+imports
<paolettopn> Vado via alle Tue Oct 14 22:36:38... ci si rivede alle prossime!
<No`> hello launchpadders
<No`> I was wondering: would it be fair to create a project... let's say: "My Talks" in Launchpad. For now, I'm uploading them in my +junk box...
<No`> but I would like to know if it's fair to create a personal project, just for these talks branches
<No`> (of course, the talks are all Free as in Beer and Speech)
<beuno> No`, as long as it's free, it's fine
<No`> beuno: well... I wouldn't upload a non-free stuff on LP, even in my Junk box
<mtaylor> anybody have thoughts on extra metainfo fields for blueprints, like time-estimated or difficulty?
<beuno> No`, then it's all good!
<No`> but creating "<mynickname>-most-wanted-talks" as a "project"... I was hesitating
<beuno> mtaylor, well, it's hard to specify something that would work across al projects
<No`> beuno: :)
<mtaylor> beuno: yes. that is true
<beuno> No`, well, it does sound a bit odd
<mtaylor> beuno: at least without having a bazillion different meta-info tags :)
<beuno> mtaylor, that's right
<beuno> if we could find something flexible enough, we can consider it
<kiko> No`, I don't see a problem with it myself if it's licensed appropriately,
<No`> kiko: they're usually licensed as CC-BY-SA (or something like this)
<No`> including the one I'm working on, which is talking *about* Creative Commons
<kiko> No`, BY-SA is fine, just -NC is not
<No`> right, cool
<No`> (dammit, I shall untick the checkbox "earn money with my talks") ;o)
<kiko> No`, you can still earn money, you just can not discriminate :)
<No`> ah
<kiko> No`, are you bruno bord?
<kiko> yes he is
<kiko> bac, meet No` -- No`, meet bac, the disabler of your project :)
<kiko> bac, FWIW he's already using junk branches and I think his use case is okay if kinda borderline
<bac> hey there No`
<bac> No`: didn't know of your discussion here.  we agree it was borderline ... i just fell on the other side.  no worries, the project has been re-activated.
<No`> bac: oh... right... I was right when I was wondering about it, then
<No`> I wouldn't have been mad at it, you know... It's just that junk is for... junk, and I wanted junk to be sorted more nicely
<bac> No`: thanks for coming here to ask.  yeah, i wish +junk had a friendlier name...
<No`> no problem...
<bac> it was probably kiko's idea.  blame him unless we find out otherwise.  :)
#launchpad 2008-10-15
 * mwhudson lunches
<kiko-fud> bac, I don't really like +junk either.. and it was not my idea..
<lifeless> the inspiration for +junk as the name is 'junkcode', a concept popularised by Tridge
<lifeless> I sometimes think it would be good for +junk to be an actual project
<poolie_> what is the effect of affectsmetoo?
<wgrant> poolie_: UI-wise at the moment: zero.
<wgrant> It's Launchpad's data-hoarding tendencies to the extreme: there's no way to get it out, even through the web UI.
<poolie_> hee hee, bug 270995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270995 in malone "use of the word "affects" in place of "effects"" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270995
<poolie_> thanks though
<wgrant> I found that rather amusing too.
<poolie_> i filed bug 283539
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283539 in malone "+affectsmetoo has no visible effect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283539
<beuno> poolie_, a fix has already landed for that
<beuno> it should appear on the next rollout
<poolie_> to give it a visible effect?
<beuno> yeap, and fix a few things that make it awkward
<poolie_> great
<beuno> it will update with ajax instead of boomeranging you around, make it more obvious when you've specified it affects you, and most affected bugs will have an icon in listings
<poolie_> will that fix bug 283540 too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283540 in malone "+affectsmetoo confirmation dialog is inconsistent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283540
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> both bugs
<wgrant> beuno: Next rollout being 2.1.10?
<beuno> wgrant, yeap yeap
<beuno> it should be soon, maybe this week
<beuno> I get lost with release dates
<poolie_> maybe there should be a countdown in the footer bar
<poolie_> this whole web 2.0 thing and lp 3 is going to kinda suck for blind people isn't it :/
<poolie_> well, i guess it's possible to do accessible ajax, maybe
<beuno> uhm, that's a tough question. We want to make it accesible anyway, and there are a few ways we can do that, but I can't really say until we really start to test specifics
<wgrant> "Days until Launchpad next decides its look needs to change completely in order to infuriate most users: [...]"
<Verterok> poolie_: the w3c already started working on that: http://www.w3.org/WAI/intro/aria
<Verterok> beuno: ^
<poolie_> oh, nice
<poolie_> but i didn't mean to distract any of us
 * beuno looks
<beuno> Verterok, cool, bookmarked.
<beuno> poolie_, so, the metoo crazyness should be fixed by next week, and, if not, ping me and we'll the the UI for that another revision
<poolie_> cool
<poolie_> beuno, also kind of rambling here, but one ajaxy thing i'd love to have in launchpad is some kind of autosave, as is done in gmail
<wgrant> Why would one spend enough time on a Launchpad form to warrant that?
<poolie_> wgrant, well, i'm doing a code review <https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~spiv/bzr-usertest/exit_codes/+merge/1309/+comment> and am thinking about it as i type
<poolie_> possibly this should be done as autosave of some kind in the browser -maybe there is already an extension to do it
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Hasn't WHATWG specified some way to easily store that sort of thing clientside?
<poolie_> i think there's a mechanism for it at least
<poolie_> i'm not sure how much it is actually easily hooked up
<beuno> poolie_, it's an interesting idea to explore
<beuno> it's not trivial to add "temporary drafts" everywhere
<beuno> but it's interesting to play around with
 * beuno adds that note to his UI spec
<poolie_> file under crack :)
<beuno> "extra special ideas"!
<beuno> there's all kinds of crazyness around it, like an "undo" option
<beuno> some seem less crazy at some point, so I keep them around  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Bug #164196 is an easier way to fix that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164196 in malone "Quickly-undone actions shouldn't send mail notifications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164196
<wgrant> Or do you mean more long-term undo?
<wgrant> beuno: Do you know if it's intentional that the conjoined slave is shown in "Working on..." on https://edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant?
<beuno> wgrant, conjoined slave?
<beuno> wgrant, ah, I see, the same bug twice
<wgrant> beuno: The slave of the conjoined master bugtask... note how the Ubuntu task in the bug is somewhat hidden, because it is the slave of the Intrepid task.
<beuno> I don't really know
<wgrant> And hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<wgrant> I do actually want to be notified when one of my bugs is made release critical, stupid Launchpad.
<wgrant> Yet that is not recorded in an activity log or mailed.
 * beuno runs off to bed
<wgrant> I'm sure targetting a bug to a previous release generates mail.
<wgrant> Night.
<beuno> g'night wgrant
<TomaszD> Where is carlos when you need him :(
<TomaszD> can a Launchpad Admin check what is wrong with translation templates of cheese and bluez-gnome for intrepid?
<TomaszD> cheese's is clearly broken, don't know about bluez-gnome, but 8 days of importing time and counting seems like a stretch
<TomaszD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-gnome/+bug/283641 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/283183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283641 in bluez-gnome "Translation template not imported, seems stuck" [Undecided,New]
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: intellectronica
<TomaszD> intellectronica, hi
<intellectronica> hi TomaszD, your wish is my command
<TomaszD> intellectronica, could you check those two problem I've mentioned?
<TomaszD> when carlos was here he could do all sorts of magical things to fix problems just like those
<intellectronica> jt1, danilos, henninge: would one of you be able to looking at this?
<TomaszD> to be honest, I hope with bluez-gnome it's just my impatiance (but, 8 days, c'mon), but cheese really needs fixing
<intellectronica> jt1: sorry, tab-completion
<jt1> TomaszD: try the overall import queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/
<henninge> TomaszD: The import queue is pretty full at the moment, we are currently importing stuff that was queued at the beginning of the month.
<TomaszD> hmm, now I'm really lost, the overall queue says e.g. Approved for debian-installer, but that was 5 months ago
<TomaszD> henninge, yes, but could you check cheese? I think something might be broken
<TomaszD> just to be sure
<TomaszD> I'm the Polish translation team admin and been sifting through crap in LP to clean up the translations and I've found that bluez-gnome and cheese were the only two templates still not up-to-date (new program, very old template)
<TomaszD> only two *rather important packages in main one of which is preinstalled*
<jt1> TomaszD: debian-installer is a special case... not really from May
<TomaszD> what concerns me about cheese is that there are no updates pending, while there should be
<TomaszD> and the last ones failed
<TomaszD> months ago
<jt1> henninge: you're on the error-reports list, right?
<jt1> henninge: nm, I see it.  The cheese template is blocked.
<jt1> Ah, that's because this is documentation.
<TomaszD> huh?
<jt1> TomaszD: the Ubuntu folks treat documentation differently...  Maybe ArneGoetje or pitti will know what's up with this particular template.
<TomaszD> I know pitti, he was very helpful the last two cycles, even further back I think
<TomaszD> intrepid seems like a walk in the park compared to the last two
<TomaszD> nearly no template problems
<TomaszD> or maybe I'm just late into the game, which I am, a bit
<jt1> TomaszD: we're not exactly happy about how we're handling this one, ourselves.  Promise to do much better for the next one...
<TomaszD> jt1, any specific measures you're going to take or just work 24hrs a day?
<TomaszD> :]
<jt1> TomaszD: experience suggests "both," but yes, we have some developments going on that should help.
<TomaszD> cool.
<jt1> TomaszD: pitti hasn't dealt with most of the nitty-gritty of the translations for a while, whereas Arne has stepped into it relatively recently.  Losing Carlos meant losing a lot of that practical knowledge.  So there will be a bit of "X says to ask Y, Y says to ask Z."
<thekorn> intellectronica: hi, do you have a minute for just-another API related question? ;)
<intellectronica> thekorn: of course
<thekorn> intellectronica: cool, is searchTasks(order_by=...) supposed to work?
<thekorn> and if so, how? what are valid values here?
<intellectronica> thekorn: yes, it's supposed to work, and yes, the values are a bit funny and deserve better documentation. they are the same as the values in the advanced search form
<thekorn> intellectronica: so for example searchTasks(order_by="-importance")?
<intellectronica> thekorn: exactly
<thekorn> intellectronica: internal server error on staging :(
<intellectronica> beh
<intellectronica> thekorn: would you mind pasting an example somewhere, so that i can investigate?
<thekorn> intellectronica: sure, just a second
<thekorn> intellectronica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57817/
<intellectronica> thekorn: thanks
<thekorn> intellectronica: upps, missed the  header: header: X-Lazr-Oopsid: OOPS-1019S58
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1019S58
<intellectronica> thekorn: cool, i'll look at the oops report as soon as it's available and see what's going on
<thekorn> thanks alot
<intellectronica> thekorn: interesting error, and not very obvious (it doesn't look like a problem with the bug searching code). my guess is that it's something to do with the single argument, but i'll file a bug and run some tests
<thekorn> intellectronica: pk, please subscribe me to the bug
<siretart> intellectronica: can you please have a look at bug #247438? it has an upstream bugtask to the ffmepg roundup, but there are 2 issues: a) it says 'mplayer' roundup (not ffmpeg) and b) roundup says it was fixed but launchpad says 'incomplete'
<thekorn> s/pk/ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247438 in ffmpeg-free "Possible vulnerability in libavformat" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247438
<intellectronica> siretart: i'm pretty sure that's the correct bug tracker. ffmpeg lives at mplayer.hu, afaik
<intellectronica> siretart: as for the status, that's not very good. i wonder if it's because of the self-signed certificate they use...
<intellectronica> siretart: thanks for alerting me to that. we'll investigate
<siretart> intellectronica: I'm in rather good touch with ffmpeg upstream. on mplayer.hu, there are several roundup instances, one for ffmpeg and one for mplayer
<siretart> intellectronica: can we perhaps improve the description of the bugtracker. that 'auto roundup mplayer' description is a bit misleading...
<siretart> ?
<intellectronica> siretart: oh, so you think we need to have two bugtracker instances?
<siretart> yes. one for mplayer and one for ffmpeg
<siretart> there are as said 2 roundup instances.
<intellectronica> siretart: we can change the name. auto-* is a name that is created automatically when someone pastes the bug url into a comment
<siretart> aah, I see.
<intellectronica> siretart: i think it's pointing at the correct roundup instance. see https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/auto-roundup.mplayerhq.hu
<intellectronica> i'll change the name, though
<siretart> thanks!
<intellectronica> siretart: now https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/ffmpeg-roundup
<siretart> thanks a lot!
<intellectronica> siretart: so, looks like this bug is already known. see https://launchpad.net/bugs/237776
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237776 in malone "Roundup CSV exports contain numeric status values" [Undecided,New]
<doko> hmm, why can't I see see bug #282797 ? it's a private bug ..., but referenced from bug #281257
<ubottu> Bug 282797 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/282797 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281257 in openjdk-6 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in IcedTeaPluginFactory::HandleMessage()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281257
<doko> yes, I did now it's private
<kiko-zzz> doko, only subscribers can see private bugs
<doko> kiko-zzz: could you tell me which package this report is filed for?
<kiko-zzz> doko, I've subscribed you to the bug
<kiko-zzz> doko, the reason it's still private is that the retracer hasn't run yet
<doko> kiko-zzz: thanks
<siretart> intellectronica: aah, interesting. perhaps that bug should be prioritzed then, since it makes remote bugwatches to roundup tracker rather useless, no?
<intellectronica> siretart: absolutely. though it's not clear how it can be solved
<intellectronica> siretart: here's your opportunity to exercise our new feature, though - mark the bug as affecting you :)
<siretart> intellectronica: already done :-)
<intellectronica> siretart: but seriously, we are looking at this and will try to come up with a solution as soon as possible
<siretart> intellectronica: that information does not seem to be (publicy) exposed though
<siretart> intellectronica: I see. now I know what the issue is, and how I should/can handle ffmpeg bugs in launchpad. thanks for your help
<intellectronica> siretart: no, not yet. in the future we'll use that information to show which bugs are important
<intellectronica> siretart: another thing you can do to help, since you say that you are in contact with the upstream project, is coordinate syncing the statuses with the mapping we're using
<intellectronica> siretart: let me find the mapping and i'll send it to you, for reference
<thekorn> intellectronica: there is currently no way to access personal bug pages like https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/~thekorn with the API, is this correct?
<intellectronica> thekorn: correct. should appear soon. you can search for bugs assigned to a user within a target, but we'll also add personal bug listings
<siretart> intellectronica: I'm happy to act as proxy to ffmpeg here.
<intellectronica> siretart: much appreciated. here is the mapping that we're using: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/57837/
<thekorn> intellectronica: ok, that's what I thought, thanks
<siretart> intellectronica: and the question is if that mapping makes sense, right?
<intellectronica> siretart: not really. the question is whether they might consider using the same mapping, which is the roundup default. roundup statuses are customisable, so unless an instance sticks to these defaults, it's hard for us to track them correctly
<siretart> and I suspect the ffmpeg guys to customize that, right. so you want me to ask them to revert to the upstream default?
<siretart> intellectronica: would it be possible to have launchpad maintain a the bug link itself, but update the bug status in the remote bugtracker manually? currently I have the choice to either have the link or maintain the bug status. I'd like to override launchpad here manually since launchpad gets it just wrong.
<wgrant> Can bugtracker objects not have a custom mapping added without too much trouble?
<LarstiQ> isn't the problem unversioned mappings?
<siretart> think OO: class 'ffmpeg_bugtracker' inherits from 'roundup_bugtracker'...
<siretart> LarstiQ: sorry?
<LarstiQ> siretart: I'm missing some context, but it looks to me as if the meaning of numerical statuses can change at any point in time
<intellectronica> siretart: yes, that's an option, but consider that there are quite a few butrackers out there. another option is to allow users to customize the mapping through the web interface
<intellectronica> LarstiQ: exactly
<LarstiQ> teh horror
<siretart> intellectronica: the thing is this: I now have to choose between having the listing https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ffmpeg/+bugs telling wrong statuses or remove the bug links and maintain the statuses manually
<siretart> intellectronica: and now I wonder how I can have the bug list right without removing the bug links
<intellectronica> siretart: what do you mean by bug list? do you mean the list of all bugs that are tracked in the ffmpeg roundup?
<siretart> all bugs launchpad thinks are affecting ffmpeg upstream, so yes.
<intellectronica> siretart: if you don't want to use bug watches, you could just remove them, and use a tag?
<intellectronica> siretart: but let me think and discuss this a bit. maybe something can be done
<siretart> that's the thing. I actually want the bug watches. but I also want launchpad query to not tell wrong things.
<intellectronica> also, i really think it's worth talking to the roundup admins and asking if they can use the default statuses
<siretart> well, such things are pretty emotionally discussed upstream, so I'd rather start that kind of discussions only if I can back them up with pretty good arguments
<intellectronica> siretart: that's a really interesting problem. i can't think of any better solution off the top of my head right now, but let me get back to you
<siretart> thanks for considering it!
<siretart> in fact, someone has recently proposed to switch from roundup to something else, like bugzilla.
<siretart> but I don't beleive that is going to happen
<siretart> I'll investigate that
<intellectronica> siretart: even better - switch to using launchpad :)
<siretart> intellectronica: that's (unfortunatly) out of question because launchpad is not free software. at least for some upstream guys. :(
<wgrant> Not too far off now...
<intellectronica> siretart: oh well. it will be at some point ... maybe then
<wgrant> I imagine we'll be seeing a lot more upstreams moving to Launchpad soon enough.
<intellectronica> wgrant: i like your imagination ;)
<intellectronica> siretart: as second best, consider trac or bugzilla, for which we now offer plugins that allow performing a much more reliable and complete synchronisation of bugs with launchpad
<intellectronica> siretart: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/283729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283729 in malone "Customize the status mapping for the ffmpeg and mplayer roundup bug trackers" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> no promises, but i think we can get this done quite soon
<siretart> intellectronica: excellent. thanks!
<wgrant> Normal, LP, geological or astronomical soon?
 * LarstiQ inserts New York second at the start
<intellectronica> wgrant: soon == either still before the release today, or for the next release
 * wgrant chokes.
 * intellectronica gives wgrant the heimlich manouvre
<wgrant> That must be the fastest LP response to a non-security non-regression community request by a very large factor.
<intellectronica> siretart: how hard would it be for you to get in touch with the roundup admins and get the status mapping from them?
<intellectronica> as in ... very soon?
<siretart> let's ask in #ffmpeg-devel
<siretart> intellectronica: he seems to be at work right now. perhaps this evening
<intellectronica> siretart: cool. if not, we may be in for some reverse engineering :)
<glade88> hello.. can anyone help with bzr ?
<spiv> glade88: what's up?
<glade88> 'lo.. I registered a branch to the bot88 project https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sayakb/bot88/trunk
<glade88> I wish to upload code to it
<glade88> the code is in a bot88 folder in my /home
<glade88> I have done bzr whoami "myname <email>"
<glade88> and then
<glade88> bzr init
<glade88> and bzr add
<glade88> but bzr commit -m "initial" returns
<glade88> glade@Mean-Machine:~/bot88$ bzr commit –m "Initial Commit" bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: "–m" "Initial Commit" glade@Mean-Machine:~/bot88$
<glade88> oops
<glade88> zr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: "–m" "Initial Commit"
<spiv> Hm, your "–" seems to be the wrong kind of dash :)
<spiv> You want "-", not "–"
<glade88> lol.. copy paste woes :D
<glade88> spiv: I did that.. but it isnt showing up here https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sayakb/bot88/trunk
<glade88> will it show up after I add code?
<spiv> glade88: You'll need to push it first.
<glade88> ok.. doing that :)
<glade88> spiv: done! seems ok :) do I have to add anything else? plus if I make any changes to the code, I'll just push it and do a commit -m ?
<mpt> Ursinha, I'm pretty sure bug 278278 is a duplicate
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278278 in malone "Broken breadcrumb links in top navigation -- dropping parts of path?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278278
<db_d> hi there how does one join a project the easy option to do so has vanished on me
<beuno> db_d, you join teams, not projects. Which one are you looking at?
<Ursinha> mpt, I'll check
<db_d> oh fair enough. just ubuntu in general
<db_d> i see you have to become a member or something tho.
<_Andrew> How long after you upload a ppa does it show up on the website?
<beuno> _Andrew, it may take 5 minutes or so before you get an email, and another 10 or so before it gets published
<beuno> it depends on how busy the build deamons are as well
<_Andrew> ok, I guess I did something wrong hehe
<beuno> no email yet?
<_Andrew> Well I dput it yesterday
<_Andrew> It's first time I used ppa
<_Andrew> It mentioned something about dinstall after I uploaded it
<cprov> _Andrew: did you have your GPG key correctly configured in launchpad ?  tell me the name of the source you have uploaded.
<_Andrew> yep I signed the package
<_Andrew> ogre_1.6.0~ppa1.dsc
<_Andrew> I tired to upload it again but it says it's already uploaded
<_Andrew> http://ppa.launchpad.net/andrewfenn/ubuntu
<cprov> _Andrew: Signing key 08F051E5132C8BB0500098FF88D7FE3E8C648968 not registered in launchpad.
<persia> The "already uploaded" message comes from dput.  Delete the .upload file to make it go away (you'll still need to use the right key)
<cprov> _Andrew: dput tells you that the package was already uploaded because you have a local "ogre_<version._source.upload file"
<cprov> _Andrew: yes, remove .upload or use `dput -f <changesfile>`
<cprov> `dput <target> -r <changes>` (to avoid confusion)
<_Andrew> Oh, how did you find that out?
<stefanlsd> Hi. I seem to have a problem with https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/mplayer/ubuntu-hardy  (seems to be broken in some way, but i cant test properly since i cant push there myself - but someone that can said i should try report it here)
<kiko> _Andrew, you're not the first person cprov's helping out :)
<_Andrew> no, I mean the signing key failure.. Is there an error log or something
<cprov> _Andrew: yes, I have access to the error logs.
<cprov> _Andrew: PPA refuses to email people with unknown GPGs.
<cprov> _Andrew: follow the instructions on https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey and get your key registered.
<_Andrew> Done and I uploaded again. Thanks cprov
<cprov> _Andrew: you're welcome.
<mvo> hello! https://translations.launchpad.net/update-manager/update-manager/+export gives me a 404 (OOPS-1019A2492) - in both edge and the regular launchpad. is there a workaround?
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1019A2492
<_Andrew> cprov: Does ppa also generate a .deb or just the source?
<cprov> _Andrew: yes, PPAs will build the source you've uploaded and place the debs in the repository.
<_Andrew> http://ppa.launchpad.net/andrewfenn/ubuntu/pool/main/o/ogre/ <-- I'm looking in here but all I see is the dsc and tar.gz
<cprov> _Andrew: https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive, your builds have failed.
<_Andrew> 64bit failed
<_Andrew> oh they all failed
<cprov> _Andrew: yes :(
<_Andrew> .. ok I didn't get an email about the others so I just assume they worked
<_Andrew> ok, I know what it is.. thanks for the help
<cprov> _Andrew: do you have your preferred email set ?
<_Andrew> Where?
<bdmurray> adeuring: bug 212089 is fix released isn't it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212089 in malone "E-mail messages with both text and html get html as attachments" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212089
<adeuring> bdmurray: yes, that fix is released. (Sorry that I didn't notice you earlier....)
<adeuring> bdmurray: and thanks for updating the bug's status!
<bdmurray> adeuring: no problem
<_Andrew> What is the command to generate a .diff on a folder?
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: could you be a bit more specific?
<_Andrew> Well ok, I have a package open and it has package.orig.tar.gz and package.diff.gz
<_Andrew> package.diff has all the changes to the original folder so I extracted the original folder and applied the patch, but I need to make a change and generate a new diff
<_Andrew> Is that possible or can you only do that in source control?
<LeeJunFan> I'm getting about 40% loss to archive.ubuntu.com at this hop: te1-4-3501-cr0.tch.uk.as6908.net
<_Andrew> nevermind got it
<exarkun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug is a "Timeout error" :(
<exarkun> but I want to file a bug
<beuno> exarkun, did you re-try?
<exarkun> several times
<beuno> (it loaded for me)
<exarkun> Ah
 * beuno pokes mthaddon 
<exarkun> That's the same URL before you enter a summary and after
<exarkun> It's only a timeout for me when I type some text into the summary and click continue
<exarkun> Oh, ok.  Fifth time's the charm. :/
<beuno> there you go
<LarstiQ> _Andrew: you could diff -Nurd dir1 dir2, but for the specific case of .debs you are better off using the specific tools
<beuno> exarkun, anyway, I'll follow up on these timeouts
<mthaddon> exarkun, looks like you're being hit by bug 186262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 186262 in malone "+filebug pages time out" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186262
<exarkun> mthaddon: Sounds right. :)
<mthaddon> exarkun, glad you were able to get it to go through - the current workarounds are to use the advanced file bug form or to alter your description and try again
<mthaddon> exarkun, can you add a note to that bug with the details of your problem if you have time?
<exarkun> mthaddon: Sure - what details would be useful?
<mthaddon> exarkun, the text you were using as the description, and if you have details, the OOPS ids you were getting
<exarkun> okay
<mthaddon> much appreciated, thx
<LeeJunFan> what's going on with the mirrors? My system just downloaded an older version of kdelibs and deleted the newer one :-/
<LeeJunFan> Getting: pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5_4.1.2-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<LeeJunFan> deleting pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5_4.1.2-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<morgs> Am I just impatient, or why has my PPA not shown the debs for a successfully built package? https://launchpad.net/~morgan/+archive for sugar-hulahop - 0.4.6-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<beuno> morgs, I can see the debs
<morgs> beuno: I think the answer is "I am just impatient" :) I can see them now too
<cprov> morgs: niiice :)
<morgs> heh
<beuno> morgs, I preferred to imply it  ;)
<morgs> :)
<beuno> it happens to the best of us
<beuno> and, we should really show something on the UI to reassure people
 * beuno files a bug
<morgs> I already hit refresh on that page 10 times!!! :)
<beuno> morgs, bug #283960 is dedicated to you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283960 in soyuz "PPA page should re-assure the user that their packages are being published" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283960
<morgs> beuno: :)
<cprov> beuno: not really simple as it looks, but I'm more than happy to face this problem with you. Thanks for filing the bug.
<beuno> cprov, it never is  :)    when you get to it, poke me, and maybe we can find an easier way around it
<cprov> beuno: sure, thanks.
<aantn> hello
<aantn> I'm having some trouble setting up translations for my project
<aantn> I generated a .po file with xgettext and uploaded it, but I can't approve it from the queue
<aantn> Do the files need to be approved by a project admin or a launchpad admin?
<_Andrew> Now I am getting.. Unable to find distroseries: unstable?
<beuno> _Andrew, right, unstable is debian
<beuno> so, you will have to specify for what verison of Ubuntu you want it built: dapper, hardy, intrepid, etc
<_Andrew> so what's the problem? It should work on both..
<beuno> maybe, maybe not. Either way, PPAs build packages for Ubuntu, so it doesn't recognize "unstable"
<_Andrew> Does that mean someone from Debian can't install the deb?
<beuno> it means PPAs work with Ubuntu, and, if they do work with Debian, it's only by pure chance
<_Andrew> ok then. Do you know where I can change it do hardy?
<_Andrew> I'm looking but I don't see it
<beuno> _Andrew, in debian/changelog
<_Andrew> can I put multiple versions? like ois (1.2.0~ppa1) dapper hardy intrepid;
<beuno> no, you have to upload individually
<_Andrew> oh ok
<beuno> dependencies may vary between versions
<beuno> so it's something to be aware of
<_Andrew> ok
<_Andrew> I got this package from ubuntu hardy but I am only building it for hardy so I think it will be ok
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:0 UTC until 02:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: intellectronica
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:00 UTC until 02:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: intellectronica
<Ursinha> spm, :P
<spm> Ursinha: what's a nought between mates. :-) If you're going to get it wrong, may as well copy'n'paste it wrong in multiple channels. :-)
<Ursinha> spm, wasn't on purpose, I was just spying to see if there was some activity in here and saw it :)
<calc> can we get milestones for hardy-updates and intrepid-updates ?
<calc> cjwatson fixed that for me
<calc> but i also found another issue that normally is just annoying to me is actually causing real problems now
<calc> the fact that an incorrectly associated package can't be deleted combined with package names being reassigned has made such that i can't mark 173090 invalid for openoffice.org2 package
<calc> i actually only approved it for openoffice.org to begin with but it appears to have approved it for both names then won't let me mark the openoffice.org2 version invalid since it tries to force rename the package to openoffice.org which won't work
<calc> what i would prefer happen is to make it possible to delete extra packages if bug squad (or whoever it needs to be) deems it incorrect
#launchpad 2008-10-16
* intellectronica changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 00:00 UTC until 02:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: ---
<awilkins> Are there plans for a Mylyn bridge for LP?
<NCommander> How can I get the email via openid (ala wiki.ubuntu.com?)
<thumper> NCommander: what email?
<NCommander> thumper, the primary email
<NCommander> If you login into the wiki, it gets your timezone and email, but requesting email properties over OpenID it doesn't work
<thumper> NCommander: hmmm... sorry don't know
<thumper> NCommander: I'd suggest asking a question on the launchpad project
<spiv> NCommander: I believe Launchpad currently only hands out the username to most RPs.  AIUI wiki is on a whitelist of sites that can access more info.
<spiv> NCommander: It's probably worth filing a question as thumper suggests.
<NCommander> Ok
<NCommander> filing a question
<Rinchen> NCommander, what do you mean by email vs openid?
<NCommander> No, you can request additional information about a user over openid
<NCommander> i.e., the users real name or email address
<Rinchen> NCommander, oh, that requires a trustroot
<Rinchen> NCommander, and we aren't giving those out until the openid beta is over (really soon, some new stuff in the works)
<NCommander> Rinchen, even for a (semi-)offical service like REVU?
<Rinchen> NCommander, currently the default is basic auth.  For trusted Canonical sites, we give out more
<NCommander> I see.
<Rinchen> well... REVU, I might be able to make an exception.
<Rinchen> NCommander, please send the proposal to me, joey@canonical.com, and CC:  feedback@launchpad.net
<NCommander> Right, we currently have some horrid hack from hell to grab the GPG key
<NCommander> I'd like to at least remove the email one ;_)
<Rinchen> NCommander, I'll have a look at it in the morning. I'll need to know how you are using openid, what libraries, etc.... and then setup a test with you if it looks ok on our end
<NCommander> python-openid, the code is public
<NCommander> (both for revu and that library)
<NCommander> There is a horrible bit of hack code though that retrieves GPG keys via RDF and some commands to GPG :-)
<Rinchen> great.  Ok, email me with the details you want and the proposal please. Will you be on IRC tomorrow?
<NCommander> I live here
<NCommander> ;-)
<Rinchen> perfect!
<Rinchen> (the cc to feedback is in case anyone wants to raise an alarm at me doing this)
<Rinchen> There will be some potential issues when we change the openid URL later
<Rinchen> as in November or December
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: ---
<Rinchen> NCommander, btw are you the person to report python tracebacks in Revu when I select Preferences? :-)
<Rinchen> NCommander, http://paste.ubuntu.com/58118/
<NCommander> Rinchen, bad bit of code landed in the last update to production
 * NCommander notes we need staging
<jml> how can I arrange to get notified of all bugs on a project?
<jml> oh I see
<aantn> hello
<aantn> who is responsible for reviewing a project's translations?
<spiv> jtv: ^ question for you
<jtv> aantn: I am
<aantn> jtv: ok, cool :)
<jtv> aantn: well, to be precise, I review uploads that don't come through automatically, such as the project's first uploads.
 * aantn wanted to check that it wasn't the project admin's job
<aantn> jtv: yeah, that's what I had in mind
<jtv> aantn: of course it's up to the project admin to make sure they get _good_ translations.  :-)
<aantn> aye
<jtv> aantn: what's the project?
<aantn> Universal Applets
 * jtv sees
<jtv> aantn: first off, the template should have a name ending in .pot, not .po
<jtv> aantn: I can change that on my end, but remember to change it on yours as well.
<aantn> jtv: I know, but I wasn't sure how to generate a .pot with xgettext
<jtv> aantn: it's basically the same file, except a .pot doesn't contain any translations and doesn't have some fields in its header filled out.
<jtv> aantn: so renaming it is all it takes.
<aantn> jtv: what do you mean about the header?
<jtv> aantn: the first message in the file should have an empty msgid, and its "translation" is the file's header.
<jtv> aantn: also, you'll want to check the "Translations for this project are done in Launchpad" box in your project settings.
<aantn> jtv: ok, thanks
<jtv> aantn: it's approved, so you should have a working template in a few minutes.
<aantn> jtv: I'll need to update the template whenever new gettext strings are added, right?
<jtv> aantn: exactly, that's how you add strings.
<aantn> jtv: I've added a target to the Makefile; does this look right to you?
<aantn> xgettext --language=Python --output=messages.pot --copyright-holder="Natan Yellin" --package-version=0.1 --msgid-bugs-address=aantny@gmail.com src/lib/universal-applets/*.py src/bin/melange src/bin/universal-applets-*
<jtv> aantn: fine, although package-version is not mandatory.  You'll want to find an easy way to keep it up to date, or just leave it out.
<aantn> jtv: thanks
<jtv> np
<aantn> jtv: thanks again :)
<jtv> aantn: glad to help!
<_Andrew> How do I add packages I built in my ppa to pbuilder?
<thumper> _Andrew: ask bigjools or celso
<Hobbsee> _Andrew: do you know what the address of your ppa is, if you want to add itto a sources list?
<_Andrew> I already have it added to my sources list on my laptop
<Hobbsee> _Andrew: run 'pbuilder login --save-after-login', add that line to /etc/apt/sources.list inside the chroot it gives you, then type exit.
<_Andrew> but it doesn't show up on pbuilder
<Hobbsee> no, it doesn't (for good reason)
<_Andrew> oh ok
<_Andrew> I think it's not install because it's an unauthorised package.. is there a way to make pbuilder just install it anyway?
<Hobbsee> er, there probably is. i don't remember whatit isthough
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> how can I change the membership of somebody in a team by using launchpadlib?
<dholbach> the apidocs talk about setMembershipData() but it's not documented and I could not find out how to use it :)
<_Andrew> This is a real show stopper, I can't figure out how to get it to install.. : /
<Hobbsee> _Andrew: google suggests searching for 'unauthenticated' on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<_Andrew> I did a more complicated search then that, thanks for finding it for me
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<wgrant> dholbach: I think addMember might be useful there... let me test.
<wgrant> dholbach: addMember works, but it seems to erase the expiry date... I wonder if there's another way to set that.
<dholbach> wgrant: thanks a lot - I just resorted to doing it manually :)
<dholbach> maybe today is not my most patient day :-)
<wgrant> Indeed, it resets the expiry date, and the TeamMembership doesn't have that attribute writable.
<wgrant> How stupid.
 * wgrant files some bugs.
<wgrant> dholbach: That's the only quirk with it that I can see.
<dholbach> I just wanted to kick out 154 members of a team :)
<wgrant> Hrmph.
<wgrant> It doesn't look like you can deactivate people with it.
<NCommander> dholbach, so me being kicked out wasn't personal ;-)?
<dholbach> NCommander: you triggered the whole thing :)
<wgrant> Which team?
<NCommander> 5-a-day
<wgrant> Aha.
 * wgrant files even more Launchpad bugs.
<NCommander> dholbach, yes well, when I grow up, I want to be a security spook
<dholbach> done
<NCommander> Is it possible to delete a team?
<wgrant> NCommander: An ~admin can deactivate one.
 * NCommander raises his hands and summons an admin
<NCommander> I think it worked
 * wgrant doesn't.
<dholbach> thanks again wgrant
<dholbach> see you guys
<NCommander> Maybe I need to fix more Debian NMUs to increase my mana
<NCommander> We could just rename the team
<NCommander> THat way at least people would have to readd the APT entries to break things
<wgrant> Damn, I see that matsubara got dogfood "fixed".
<NCommander> Well, someone has to "unfix" it
 * NCommander wonders if he could get Joey to turn backtraces on staging .... *hrm*
<NCommander> wgrant, ping?
 * wgrant reappears.
<wgrant> NCommander: Hi.
<NCommander> wgrant, see PM
<bigjools> NCommander: why do you need backtraces?
 * NCommander allows wgrant to answer
<wgrant> It's just mildly interesting to poke around and see how things work.
<stub> Its possible backtraces leak information that shouldn't be leaked, so probably not
<wgrant> Exactly why they should be turned off as they are now, yes.
<wgrant> stub: I was pleased to see your comments on read-only-launchpad which seemed to say you won't be entirely taking Launchpad away from us after 2.1.12.
<wgrant> An excellent and long-needed improvement.
<NCommander> wgrant, wait, what?
<wgrant> NCommander: Which bit?
<NCommander> read-only launchpad?
<wgrant> NCommander: I believe the purpose of it is to enable upgrades to only require Launchpad to become read-only for the duration, not be missing from the Internet entirely.
<wgrant> Still highly suboptimal, but an awful lot better than we have now.
<NCommander> Oh, yes, yes
<NCommander> LP's off switch should have a read-only position
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: danilos
<wgrant> mrevell: Why is bzr 1.7 required for stacking on LP? I'm using 1.6.1 fine...
<mrevell> jml: Can you answer wgrant?
<mrevell> wgrant: I'm afraid I took that line from jml, so I'm not sure on that one.
<pro-rsoft> Is there some quick way to mark all bugs from a certain milestone from "fix committed" to "fix released" ?
<danilos> pro-rsoft: I don't believe there is
<danilos> pro-rsoft: maybe you can use launchpadlib to create a tool to do it
<pro-rsoft> hm
<pro-rsoft> whats the "this bug affects me" thing btw?
<pro-rsoft> is that something like a poll or so where everyone can say whether they are troubled by a certain bug?
<persia> Thanks for the faster branch uploads.  The difference is stunningly noticeable.
<Hobbsee> pro-rsoft: yes, but the results can't be seen currently.
<pro-rsoft> Hobbsee, ah.
 * wgrant worships mpt for his epic LP usability bugs, but wonders why they only appear after the offending feature has landed.
<mpt> wgrant, because that's when I discover it
<wgrant> mpt: That could do it.
<mpt> Ursinha, do you have IE6/IE7 handy?
<exarkun> mpt: do you know about http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<mpt> exarkun, yes, I had it installed but it gradually stopped working
<mpt> to the point where IE6 had no toolbars and IE7 wouldn't do cookies so I couldn't log in
<jml> wgrant: if 1.6.1 is working fine for you, that's great.
<jml> wgrant: we've been doing all of our testing with 1.7, so I erred on the side of caution in the announcement.
<persia> jml, One risk with that is the Ubuntu is shipping 1.6.1, which means that Ubuntu users won't have the version recommended.
<wgrant> jml: Ah, I see.
<divinesoul> guys i need a help can some one help
<danilos> divinesoul: shoot
<divinesoul> i am upgraded the kernel today in ubuntu after that i lost my sound
<divinesoul> how can i find whats the problem
<danilos> divinesoul: please try one of the #ubuntu channels, this channel is dedicated to Launchpad use
<danilos> divinesoul: eg. type "/join #ubuntu" and try asking there
<divinesoul> noone is there to help me
<divinesoul> i am already joined the channel
<danilos> divinesoul: maybe you can try describing a problem on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<danilos> divinesoul: I really can't help much with Ubuntu stuff, and I doubt anyone on #launchpad can
<divinesoul> atleast u has the courtesy to give this info hats off for that
<danilos> divinesoul: you are welcome, I am sorry for not being able to help with Ubuntu stuff
<Hobbsee> beuno: erm, so why's the "me too" icon very similar to the junk mail icon?
<beuno> Hobbsee, because you use thunderbird   :)
<Hobbsee> beuno: You'd be right there.
<Hobbsee> beuno: but i fail to see how "me too" should relate to junk, or fire?
<beuno> Hobbsee, hot?
 * wgrant ignites Hobbsee, and sees how quickly she fixes that.
 * Hobbsee melts
<Hobbsee> beuno: ah, right.
<beuno> did I win?  I never know!
<Hobbsee> win what?
<Hobbsee> way cool!  They fixed a UI bug!
<Hobbsee> (the one where one of the dropdown buttons doesn't actually make the panel drop down)
<persia> Which one?
<persia> Oh, so no more unexpected jumping.  Cool!
<Hobbsee> left hand upside-down eject button on a bug.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> it still annoys me that there's 2 clicks to find information out about a person, on theri overview page, from there, though.
<persia> Hobbsee, Is there a bug for that?
 * persia wants to subscribe
<Hobbsee> persia: i've no idea.
<Hobbsee> persia: i've not filed one
<glade88> hello.. how do I show a blueprint that I'm working upon, on my launchpad page?
<beuno> glade88, I think it will show up if you assign it to yourself
<glade88> beuno: thanks for the reply. https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/bot88/+spec/brainstorm-site-integration
<glade88> I have assigned myself
<glade88> but it does not show up on the page.
<beuno> hmm...
<glade88> beuno: do I have to offer mentorship?
<beuno> glade88, no, I *think* it will appear if you link a branch to it
<beuno> maybe sinzui can enlighten us
 * sinzui ponders
<beuno> from what I can see in my user page, that's the common element
<glade88> beuno: I assigned a branch. does it take time to come up?
<beuno> glade88, it may, but I'm just guessing at this point  :)
 * sinzui reads the code
<glade88> beuno: thanks.. it's not very essential, though I was just curious :)
<rainct> Hey
<sinzui> glade88: beuno: bugs and blueprints only appear when they are set to inprogress
<glade88> sinzui: oic.. :)
<sinzui> Well that's bogus, I sure I completed the Zope3 upgrade
<glade88> sinzui: while exploring a bit, I just came around a friend's profile: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/~bhavi
<rainct> That REVU login message rocks! :)
<glade88> the umg-gaming blueprint shows "started" and its showed up under his "working on"
<sinzui> glade88: right. In my case, I had not updated the status of my Zope3 blueprint to complete, so it was still showing in my working on section
<sinzui> We really need to simplify blueprints
<glade88> sinzui: but how does the blueprint with  "started" status show up on bhavi 's profile? o.O
<beuno> sinzui, we do. We also have a sprint in not too long!
 * beuno is looking forward to it
<sinzui> glade88: The section first gets a lists of bugs and blueprints that are assigned to the user. If any bugs are inprogress, or blueprints are started - deployment, then the section is displayed
<sinzui> glade88: The status of https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/bot88/+spec/brainstorm-site-integration must be started or beyond
<sinzui> glade88: beuno: I think the blueprint definition and implementation statuses are far too complex.
<glade88> sinzui: it is already "started".
<glade88> still does not show up :/
<beuno> sinzui, I agree.
 * sinzui reads deeper into the code
<glade88> setting blueprint to "good progress"
<danilos> glade88: that is probably updated from your karma information, which may take up to a day to update
<danilos> glade88: though, I may be mistaken
<glade88> danilos: okay! thanks.. I'll see if it comes up! :)
<danilos> glade88: another idea is actually assigning it to a particular milestone, but also wait for sinzui to look into the code, he might give a better answer :)
<sinzui> glade88: danilos: The rule for displaying a spec is based on the current state: Not(UNOWN, NOTSTARTED, DEFERRED, INFORMATIONAL). So the spec should display
<glade88> danilos: there is nothing under "set a milestone" drop list
<sinzui> glade88: milestones are not used by the query, or in the page display rules
<sinzui> Well there is a bug in the "Working on" section. it only displays if a bug is in progress.
<persia> sinzui, Why is that a bug?  For bugs, I think it's right.  For specs, it's more complicated.
<sinzui> persia: If someone is working on a spec, and only a spec, it should still show up in the "Working on" section
<persia> sinzui, Sure, and when different people are assigned as the implementor, drafter, and approver, it should probably move depending on the status of the spec.
<persia> I just think that the current behaviour for bugs is correct.
<danilos> persia: it seems sinzui is saying that no 'Working on' section is displayed at all if you are not working on any bug
<sinzui> persia: The section rules appear to state having either a blueprint or a bug that is started suffices to display the section, but glade88, blueprint did not display until I assigned him one of my bugs that is inprogress
<persia> sinzui, Oh, I see the bug now.  Thanks for explaining in detail.
<persia> Would it be possible to turn on changelog-closes-bugs so that uploads to Ubuntu can close bugs in another project in launchpad?
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: /
<_Andrew> Is there anyone around that can help me? My ppa won't compile because the build machines aren't installing the packages.
<matsubara> cprov: ^
<matsubara> or danilos ^
<matsubara> :-)
<_Andrew> ah yes, cprov helped me last time
<_Andrew> I forgot
<cprov> _Andrew: you can probably get better assistance on packaging-related issues in #ubuntu-motu.
<_Andrew> oh ok
<_Andrew> thanks
<Ursinha> cool, our community help contact is a slash
<geser> Ursinha: the . is missing :)
<Ursinha> geser, :)
<Ursinha> slashdot is nicer, but it could be also slash, the guitar player
<Odd_Bloke> "Community help contact: /dev/null"
<Ursinha> Odd_Bloke, that was nice :)
<albuntu> hello to all
<albuntu> can anyone tell me if i can upload a package with free wallpapers found in internet in launchpad ?
<persia> albuntu, It depends on the license you received when you downloaded the wallpapers.  If you are allowed to not only distribute them, but to grant launchpad the right to distribute them, then the answer is "Yes".
<albuntu> persia: ok i understood. so i have to request the rights to give the rights to launchpad to distribute them
<albuntu> right ?
<albuntu> i just wanted to create a package with free wallpapers found all over the internet
<persia> albuntu, Right.  Generally it's easier to ask that it be put under a license that grants anyone receiving them the right to distribute them, but that's your minimum requirement.
<albuntu> persia: ok thanks. i am going to give a look to them
<persia> The Creative Commons licenses seem popular for things like wallpapers.
<albuntu> persia: thanks. that is the exact thing to use :)
<thou> hi.  i can look at this page:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/changes  .  But when i click the "Files" tab, it times out with "Please try again: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<thou> is this known/expected?
<beuno> thou, it's known that the server has some performance issues, yes
<beuno> it's being worked on
<beuno> let me poke you a sysadmin to look at it anyway
<thou> beuno: i'm thinking it's not a performance issue
<thou> it's consistently told me that for the past 4 hours or so
<beuno> mthaddon, is the LH server stuck again?
<beuno> thou, right, mysql is one of the big branches, so it's frequent that it times out
<mthaddon> LH server?
<mthaddon> oh, loggerhead
<beuno> mthaddon, Loggerhead, sorry  :)
<thou> ack
<beuno> thou, we're working on improving the server, but it may just need a restart now
<beuno> mthaddon's the man
<mthaddon> seems to be just below limits - our nagios check catches it at 10 seconds - just came in at 9.093
<thou> maybe you could get sun to donate some beefy hardware, since it's their code which is so big ;-)
<beuno> thou, heh, I really wish it was a hardware issue  :)
<beuno> something is leaking memory like crazy
<beuno> we need to close that hole
<beuno> mthaddon, what's the procedure in this case? restart it?
<mthaddon> thou, is it still timing out for you - seems to be working for our checks (we only check a specific branch, though)
 * thou does Shift+Ctrl+R on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-5.1/files
<thou> yes, same result
<mthaddon> I can restart, but our check is still working fine...
<thou> is there a different URL i should be using?
<mthaddon> thou, ok, please try again now - have restarted
<thou> i went to launchpad.net/mysql-server and then clicked around until i found something that looked like "browse the source"
<mthaddon> thou, no, that's the right URL as far as I can tell
<beuno> seems to load now
<thou> ok, it's working
<mthaddon> ugh, great, so even if our check works, it can still be broken...
<beuno> mthaddon, run the checks on the mysql branch  ;)
<mthaddon> beuno, overload the server every time we check it? sure...
<beuno> well, if you put it like that...
<mthaddon> beuno, we're restarting it every day as it is... :(
<beuno> mthaddon, good thing we have a 2 week sprint coming up, huh?
<calc> where do we report spammers on lp?
<beuno> mwhudson, rockstar, thumper and I are going to hammer away at it
<calc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/91291/comments/7
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91291 in openoffice.org "OOo 2.0.4 Ubuntu 64 Incorrect Print Alignment" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mthaddon> beuno, good to hear :)
<persia> calc, Those are usually deleted based on questions posted to answers against launchpad
 * beuno goes afk for 15 minutes
<thou> well, from my perspective, thanks for the fast response; and i'm sure you'll track down that leak, so thanks for the good work
<calc> persia: i file a question on b.l.n/launchpad?
<calc> er a.l.n/launchpad apparently
<persia> calc, I believe so, although I'll admit I'm guessing.
<calc> ok
<calc> i posted to see :)
<timruff> hello
<timruff> i m have problem i'm don't know to change my adresse contact
<timruff> it is possible to change it ?
 * Sidnei wonders if kiko arrived safely in the uk
<timruff> my old adresse don't run, don't receive message to 16 september
<timruff> my adresse is timruff@ifrance.com
<timruff> i want to change by other
<timruff> it is possible ?
<timruff> i am alone here ?
<salgado> timruff, yes, go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<beuno> Sidnei, he did  :)
<timruff> yes but i m don't could ton chage my adresse contact
<timruff> my old adresse don't want to delete
<timruff> The message error is : There is error
<Sidnei> beuno: thanks for letting me know!
<timruff> You can't remove timruff@ifrance.com because it's your contact email address.
<salgado> timruff, add another one first
<timruff> yes im have to add other
<timruff> but alaiw the similar problem
<salgado> timruff, after you add a new one, you should get an email from Launchpad with instructions to confirm the new address. once you confirm it you'll be able to remove the old one
<timruff> ok
<timruff> i m look
<timruff> ok thank you very much the new adresse run
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: thumper
 * thumper hopes his adsl stays up...
#launchpad 2008-10-17
<csilk> anybody getting "please try again" messages from lp when loading pages?
<beuno> csilk, while navigating through branches?
<csilk> yeah
<beuno> which URL?
<csilk> It's working now, but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/tangocms/trunk-imported was giving me the problem
<beuno> mwhudson, is LH's server acting up again?
<beuno> we had to restart it today already
<mwhudson_> it's using a bunch o ram
<beuno> a big bunch or a small bunch?
<mtaylor> anybody around who can tell me how to make lp:~mordred/drizzle/codestyle stop being --1.6 and go back to --pack-0.92
<mtaylor> ?
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> downgrading formats...
<mtaylor> I tried just doing push --overwrite
<beuno> mtaylor, is it a big branch?
<mtaylor> but that didn't seem to believe me
<beuno> I mean, is deleting and re-pushing a big deal?
<mtaylor> beuno: not at all
<mtaylor> beuno: how do I delete it?
<spiv> mtaylor: "bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 lp:~mordred/drizzle/codestyle", IIRC.
<beuno> there ya go
<mtaylor> $ bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 lp:~mordred/drizzle/codestyle
<mtaylor> starting upgrade of bzr+ssh://mordred@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emordred/drizzle/codestyle/
<mtaylor> making backup of tree history
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/3e/1f/backup.bzr'
<beuno> also, to delete, next time, there's a red button next to the title
<beuno> click that
<mtaylor> aha!
<beuno> I already have a change for that
<mtaylor> hehe. well, deleting it in launchpad will be a bit of a problem
<beuno> so it's easier to find  :)
<mtaylor> it's got subscriptions, merge proposals, bugs and two blueprints associated with it
<beuno> ah, it will be a problem
<spiv> mtaylor: connec to sftp://mordred@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/codestyle with an SFTP client (e.g. nautilus) and delete the old backup.bzr directory.
<spiv> jml: ^ this conversation my be of interest
<beuno> yeah, someone should file a bug
<beuno> someone == not me
<mtaylor> spiv:
<mtaylor> sftp> rmdir ~mordred/drizzle/codestyle/backup.bzr
<mtaylor> Couldn't remove directory: Failure
<mtaylor> sftp> rm ~mordred/drizzle/codestyle/backup.bzr
<mtaylor> Removing /~mordred/drizzle/codestyle/backup.bzr
<mtaylor> Couldn't delete file: Failure
<mwhudson_> use lftp
<mwhudson_> the openssh sftp client sucks donkey balls
<mtaylor> mwhudson_: how do I make lftp grok my ssh keys?
<mtaylor> oh, nm
<mwhudson_> mtaylor: it looks in the same places as openssh afaik
<mwhudson_> mtaylor: if it's being really slow i can probably do it from a machine in the DC
<mtaylor> mwhudson_: I don't think it's connecting... it asked me for a password when I started
<mwhudson_> hmm
<mwhudson_> oh
 * mtaylor is being thwarted!
<mwhudson_> lftp does that
<mwhudson_> mtaylor: just enter an empty password
<mwhudson_> i think it'll connect fine
<mtaylor> trying
<mtaylor> nope.
<mtaylor> no dice
<mtaylor> also can't connect using nautilus
<mtaylor> why isn't push --overwrite working /
<mtaylor> ?
<mwhudson_> because push --overwrite probably doesn't do what you think it does (the name is confusing)
<mtaylor> lovely
<spiv> The "--overwrite" option means "make the remote branch's tip revision be mine, even if my local branch is older or has divergent history."
<mtaylor> ahhh
<spiv> It doesn't literally mean "overwrite the files blindly" :)
<mtaylor> well, that makes sense given its current behavior at least
<mwhudson_> it just means that you can push a revision which doesn't have the tip revision in it's ancestry
<spiv> mwhudson_: and push an older tip
<mwhudson_> ah yes
<mwhudson_> mtaylor: anyway, _i_ can log in with lftp, want me to rm -rf backup.bzr ?
<mtaylor> mwhudson_: well... if you have the power, I sure wouldn't mind you killing ~mordred/drizzle/codestyle/backup.bzr... cause it sure isn't working for me
<mtaylor> yes please
<mwhudson_> ok
<mwhudson_> mtaylor: done
<mtaylor> alrighty... now lets see if this downgrade will work
<mtaylor> aha. it's looking promising...
<spiv> mwhudson_: is there any work planned to make repeated format changes less painful?
<mwhudson_> spiv: i guess we haven't thought about the repeated change aspect
<mwhudson_> mtaylor: i can do that in-DC for you as well if you want
 * mtaylor admits he might be one of those abusing-users
<mwhudson_> (though not now you've started i guess)
<mtaylor> mwhudson_: yeah... it's ok if it takes a little while
<lifeless> mtaylor: hai
<mtaylor> hai lifeless
<beuno> mtaylor, "stress testers"
<lifeless> mtaylor: I have a new format in development :P
<mtaylor> beuno: yes! that's it
<mtaylor> lifeless: would you like for me to migrate back and forth to and from it?
<lifeless> mtaylor: mysql takes 14+GB in it at the moment :>
<mtaylor> I seem to be doing that
<mtaylor> ooh
<lifeless> mtaylor: not just yet
<mwhudson> mtaylor: if i was going to take offence, it's what you guys do to loggerhead :)
<lifeless> mtaylor: but if you want to keep tabs on the work and play when time perhaps that would rock
<mtaylor> lifeless: absolutely!
<mtaylor> mwhudson: again... we "stress test" it :)
<lifeless> mtaylor: commits in mysql are about 50% faster in it at the moment
<beuno> mtaylor, if you're even around London, you can hear the server screeching from miles away
<mtaylor> hahaha
<mwhudson> mtaylor: are you using stacking at all yet?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: haven't tried it with mysql branches yet
<mwhudson> k
<mtaylor> mwhudson: I was just trying it out on drizzle, but there it actually mde things slower
<mtaylor> which wasn't _quite_ what I was expecting
<mwhudson> huh
<mwhudson> how big is a drizzle branch these days?
<mtaylor> well, branch without repo is 47M
<mtaylor> repo is 42M
<lifeless> slim
<lifeless> fresh import ?
<mwhudson> mtaylor: when you say slower, you mean slower to push?
<mtaylor> yeah - when we forked, we killed all the mysql history and started fresh from rev 1
<mtaylor> mwhudson: I mean slower to branch
<mtaylor> mwhudson: although I really need to sit down and do some more methodical testing
<mtaylor> mwhudson: it's entirely possible that I just had something large running in the background and didnt' notice :)
<mwhudson> oh, well i guess that's not so surprising, you have to open two branches
<mwhudson> and do a bit more revision graph yoga i guess
<mtaylor> mwhudson: and in this case, the branches are pretty small anyway, so the network access might just make it a net loss
<mwhudson> well, i would have thought that it would still make pushing a heap faster
<mwhudson> depends how many new branches you make i guess
<mtaylor> I fully expect it to be quicker on mysql branches though
<mwhudson> um yes
<mwhudson> :)
<mwhudson> if it's not, i'm giving up and moving to a farm...
<thumper> mtaylor: when you branch, do you branch from LP or locally?
<thumper> mtaylor: the way we tend to work is to have a local shared repo (in 1.6 format)
<thumper> mtaylor: and branch into that, and push back to LP creating stacked branches
<thumper> mtaylor: that way we get fast local branching and fast pushing to LP
<mtaylor> well, I work exactly the same, except fo r the words "creating stacked branches"
<thumper> mtaylor: I'm surprised than that you are getting slower branching
<mtaylor> so, I think what I did was:
<mtaylor> bzr branch --stacked lp:drizzle new_branch
<mtaylor> locally
<thumper> ah, why?
<mtaylor> because I wasn't sure if I could do the stacking just on the launchpad push
<thumper> just curious
<thumper> hmm
<mtaylor> ahhhh... pok
<mtaylor> ok
<thumper> that might explain some stacked mysql branches I had seen before we had the autostacking working for them
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> that's rather different
<mtaylor> so how does autostacking work on launchpad?
<mtaylor> I just push, and it it's in 1.6 format, launchpad figures it out and does the right thing?
<thumper> when you push a branch to LP, LP checks to see if there is a development focus branch
<thumper> if your branch and repo format is 1.6 it will stack your branch on the dev focus automagically
<mwhudson> mtaylor: it's more that launchpad gives a hint to the client
<thumper> right
<thumper> the bzr client gets told that the suggested stacked branch is X
<thumper> and unless told otherwise, it uses that
<thumper> once format 1.6 is the default (hopefully RSN) this will be blogged about more
<mtaylor> ok. cool
<thumper> as right now you need to do `bzr upgrade --1.6`
<thumper> mtaylor: so... in theory, if you have a local shared repo in 1.6 format, with a branch in 1.6 format for mysql or drizzle, and push to LP, it will be stacked (as long as you have bzr 1.7 or later)
<thumper> lots of caveats right now
<mtaylor> thumper: and then when I branch it, I get a full branch, right? the stacking is just lp side?
<thumper> right
<mtaylor> ok. makes sense
<thumper> so branching into a shared repo just does the right thing
<mtaylor> sweet
<mtaylor> that's even better than I was imagining before
<thumper> we aim to please
<thumper> (even if we sometimes miss the target)
<mtaylor> well, one of us ran in to a bug with 1.7 and running out of memory when doing a diff...
<thumper> ouch
<mtaylor> so I can't upgrade all of drizzle yet... but it sounds like once that's sorted
<mtaylor> we'll want to jump on this
<thumper> 1.8 is out RSN
<thumper> mtaylor: was a bug filed about the diff memory problem?
<mtaylor> yeah. it's a known bug apparently
<thumper> mtaylor: I was wondering so I could see if it was fixed for 1.8
<mtaylor> thumper: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/280132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280132 in bzr "1.7.1 gives false "out of memory" errors" [Undecided,New]
<thumper> mtaylor: hmm... given jam's comment, it would be interesting to see if you still get this with 1.8
<mtaylor> I'm hoping not
<mtaylor> gah!
<mtaylor> bzr: ERROR: Cannot convert to format <class 'bzrlib.branch.BzrBranchFormat6'>.
<mtaylor> mwhudson: ^^
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> mtaylor: what were you trying to do?
<mtaylor> $ bzr upgrade --pack-0.92 lp:~mordred/drizzle/codestyle
<mtaylor> from --1.6
<mwhudson> uh, might be a bzr bug?
<thumper> mtaylor: remind me why you are downgrading the format?
<mtaylor> thumper: because of 280132 ...
<mtaylor> thumper: the guy I work with can't pull my branch, because he had to downgrade bzr on his box
<mtaylor> BUT... I think I've got a workaround
<thumper> mtaylor: what did he downgrade to?
<thumper> bzr 1.6 can read these
<mtaylor> hrm.
<thumper> or...
<thumper> he could try upgrading to 1.8...
 * thumper looks to see if it is out
<mtaylor> thumper: so, I made a branch of this into a pack-0.92 branch locally
<thumper> ok
<mtaylor> thumper: and I'm going to push that to another location so that he can pull from it for now
 * thumper nods
<mtaylor> thumper: then I can also keep playing with 1.6 myself :)
<thumper> :)
<mtaylor> thumper: um...
<thumper> mtaylor: yess....
<mtaylor> thumper: I had a branch that was 0.92 format and pushed it
<mtaylor> and it made it a 1.6 stacked branch on launchpad
<thumper> hmm...
<spiv> wgrant: this brightness key bug gets weirder and weirder.
<thumper> mtaylor: which one?
<mtaylor> is that because my shared repo is 1.6?
<mtaylor> lp:~mordred/drizzle/devel
<spiv> wgrant: Somehow it's gotten things into a state where my windows and cursor keys are mapped to nonsense
<mtaylor> the stacked branch part was reall neat though
<thumper> mtaylor: it isn't 1.6 and stacked
<mtaylor> thumper: it's not?
<mtaylor> e$ bzr push lp:~mordred/drizzle/devel
<mtaylor> Using default stacking branch /~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development at bzr+ssh://mordred@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emordred/drizzle/
<mtaylor> Created new branch.
<thumper> mtaylor: it didn't use that
<mtaylor> heh
<thumper> mtaylor: I'm not sure why it said it did
<wgrant> spiv: You are incredible. I reattached my screen for the first time in 3 hours just 20 seconds after you mentioned me...
<wgrant> spiv: What does xev say?
<thumper> I think it is just telling you that there is a default branch for you
<spiv> wgrant: win == End, Down == KP_Enter, left == Henkan_Mode, up == Katakana, right == Muhenkan !
<thumper> mtaylor: if you look at the page https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mordred/drizzle/devel
<thumper> mtaylor: it says branch format 6 and packs
<spiv> wgrant: on the plus side
<mtaylor> thumper: so it does
<thumper> mtaylor: stacked is branch format 7 and something else
<wgrant> spiv: Uhm, wow. Does an X restart fix it? What is your keyboard model set to in System->Preferences->Keyboard (model, not layout).
<spiv> wgrant: it appears that when this happened the 7000 key repeats stopped ;)
<thumper> mtaylor: also it will say "Stacked on: ~drizzle-developers/drizzle/development" if it is stacked
<mtaylor> sexy
<wgrant> spiv: It seems that the key repeated is a hardware quirk that isn't being worked around by the kernel.
<spiv> wgrant: I seemed to have been triggered by absent-mindedly hitting the brightness up/down key combos.
<wgrant> Hmmmm.
<spiv> The keyboard model claims to be Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<wgrant> Ermmm.
<wgrant> It should be "Generic evdev-managed" or similar.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Maybe GNOME 2.24 got smarter than that.
<wgrant> Because mine works either way now.
<wgrant> Have you tried restarting X to see if you reproduce the strange keymappings?
<spiv> Well, switching it to that makes no apparent difference.
<spiv> I haven't yet, will try shortly.
<spiv> Happily, afaik, only those 5 keys are confused.
<spiv> So I can still kinda get work done...
<spiv> Yep, logging out and logging back into gdm fixes it.
<wgrant> Grr.
<wgrant> Is it reproducible?
<spiv> Well, it's happened to me twice.
<spiv> The first time I foolishly put it down random weirdness because I was about to reboot for new kernel package anyway.
<spiv> But I can't seem to trigger it on demand.
<wgrant> Hm. I've never seen it.
<spiv> The new behaviour where the brightness sometimes slowly fades (so slowly I don't realise it's happening until I think "hang on, the screen wasn't dim 2 minutes ago") even while I'm using it... that's also weird.
<wgrant> Right, I know why that happens, and it happened for a while early in Hardy.
<spiv> Ok, and now the Alt key just got stuck on.
<spiv> I had to kill X to get sanity back.
<spiv> (Again, life was fine in a text VT though)
<spiv> I'm not having a good half-hour!
<wgrant> g-p-m attempts to set the brightness first through X, and then through hal if X refuses. Dell laptops need the hal method, but for some reason the 630m confused X into saying that it can set the brightness from 0-15000.
<spiv> I should probably take the hint and go to lunch...
<wgrant> Changing the brightness through X works, but very slowly.
<wgrant> AIUI it shouldn't work at all, but it does.
<wgrant> I'm planning to look at that over the weekend.
<spiv> wgrant: I'm very glad to hear that :)
<_Andrew> one of the packages in my ppa disappeared
<_Andrew> It's still in the repo but not on my archives page.. mmm
<thumper> _Andrew: has it been "overwritten" with a later version?
<_Andrew> Yeah, I think that's what happened.
<_Andrew> false alarm
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<lifeless> mtaylor: is drizzle a clean import of the same code?
<mtaylor> lifeless: yes. it started off that way ... well, brian has already deleted a lot before he did the first import
<lifeless> mtaylor: righto
<lifeless> mtaylor: drizzle might be something good to play with my repository branch's dev formats on
<mtaylor> lifeless: absolutely. we have a _much_ smaller history :)
<lifeless> it converts ~ 1 revision every 0.8 seconds on my little lappy
<mtaylor> well... we have 500... so that would only be ~8 minutes, no?
<lifeless> yah
<lifeless> 54K takes a day+
<lifeless> right now, commit is probably faster on this format
<mtaylor> awesome
<mtaylor> well, we're fans of speed
<lifeless> note that its not in mainline; the format may change pull to pull :>
<mtaylor> :) I was guessing that might be the case...
<lifeless> so if it barfs just revert back to a previous pull
<mtaylor> where's the tree?
<lifeless> or simply test and mail me good/bad :>
<lifeless> people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/baz2.0/repository
<lifeless> you may find this plugin http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lifeless/+junk/bzr-repodetails useful
<lifeless> (it needs that repository branch)
<bugabundo_work> will some one please kill LP #183685. install a filter or something that captures "unsubscribe" emails and sent and auto-reply to the user explaining how to get out of the bug via email and LP web interface, PLEASE?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685
<wgrant> unsubscribe
<bugabundo_work> eheh very fine wgrant
<bugabundo_work> have you even got to the trouble to read that page?
<wgrant> I have.
<bugabundo_work> or count how many people sent unsubscribe there ?
<wgrant> I wonder if we should file a bug on malone, and get all bug triagers to ask to unsubscribe from it.
<wgrant> bigjools: You'll make a lot of people very happy if you make PPA upload permissions separate.
<bigjools> wgrant: no kidding :)
<wgrant> Once you've that and multiple PPAs per Person, it'll all be a lot more sensible and usable.
<bugabundo_work> yeah
<bugabundo_work> it would be great...
<bugabundo_work> no need to have lots of extra stuff that one doesn't need to install just to test a package
<wgrant> Precisely.
<bugabundo_work> but would it work as "virtual" ppa? or does the user need to create a real PPA?
<bugabundo_work> who is in charge today of LP help?
<ahasenack> is there a way to search for bugs that are not attached to any milestone?
<ahasenack> so far it seems I have to list them all, and then order by milestone and go to the end
<Hobbsee> ahasenack: don't think so.
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<mtaylor> lifeless: $ bzr info
<mtaylor> Unable to load plugin 'repodetails' from '/home/mtaylor/.bazaar/plugins'
<mtaylor> if I make a series, is there a way to delete it later?
<kiko-phone> mtaylor, any admin can do it -- what's the series?
<mtaylor> kiko-phone: haven't made it yet... just wanted to know if it was undoable
<mtaylor> kiko-phone: thanks
<beuno> mtaylor, you should have a traceback for that plugin failing to load in ~/.bzr.log
<mtaylor> beuno: indeed...
<mtaylor> lifeless: http://pastebin.com/m39aa93a9
<mtaylor> beuno: I installed a new plugin lifeless is working on
<beuno> mtaylor, very nice of you
<beuno> didn't that have to go with this other bzr branch as well?
<mtaylor> beuno: well, it's a new branch format, so I was going to try upgrading a branch to it
<rockstar> mtaylor, #bzr might be a better venue for that.
<mtaylor> crappit
<mtaylor> rockstar: you're right. sorry
<rockstar> lifeless probably doesn't wake up for anthoer six hours or so.
<beuno> and, well, it's going to be saturday for him  :)
<rockstar> Oh yeah, it will be.
<rockstar> beuno, this being in London thing has be all screwed up.  :)
<Kaivalagi> hi all
<Kaivalagi> simple question, why does it take so long for a "published" package to actually be available?
<Kaivalagi> It is usually at least 20 minutes before a published package shows up available through librarian...
<rick_h_> well, just guessing here...but if it's anything like the server farm where I work. Syncs happen on occassion and need time to get to each box in the farm
<Kaivalagi> See what you're saying, a simple scheduled copy of the completed build only comes around every 20 minutes, something like that. If that is the case the status shouldn't be "published" until it is published :) should be "built". I can't grumble about a free service though can I, thanks
<rockstar> Kaivalagi, well, it may be available in the package, but the Release file hasn't added it, so apt/aptitude/synaptic/whatever hasn't found it.
<rockstar> You can still download the package from the web interface, so it's technically "published."
 * rockstar rationalizes
<Kaivalagi> fair enough, thanks guys
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is going down from 22:30 UTC until 23:00 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
 * Hobbsee beats Rinchen with a rubber chicken
<Rinchen> owie
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: please don't use "today" in mails.
<Rinchen> ok, I'll use "now!" instead
<Hobbsee> hehe.  right, so it is now?
<Rinchen> yes
<Hobbsee> oh
<Rinchen> but it's a good point
<Hobbsee> by my reckoning, it should be tomorrow.  I think.
<Hobbsee> or at least, +23 hours or something.
<Rinchen> it's about 22:39 UTC currently
<Hobbsee> "today", "tomorrow", etc, are very relatives
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> hm, so none of the clocks are showing UTC time.
<Rinchen> well, my intrepid gnome clock shows London as 23:40 BST +7
<Rinchen> instead of +1
<kiko> and I'm still at millbank. good grief
<wgrant> Why are we given just an hour's notice of LP upgrades like this? It's somewhat inconvenient.
<Nafallo> Rinchen: +7 from where you are.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: because no one else is *possibly* going to be using launchpad at midnight, UTC time.  Didn't you know?
<Rinchen> Nafallo, ah! right of course... that wasn't very obivous
<Nafallo> kiko: good view :-)
<Nafallo> Rinchen: was to me ;-)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: (probably a critical immediate fix, too)
 * Hobbsee adds a special UTC field to gnome-clock.
<kiko> wgrant, well, stuff took a while to land
<Nafallo> stuff like kiko in Millbank? ;-)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> I'm taking a while to take off
<kiko> Hobbsee, wgrant: it's back up fwiw
<Hobbsee> kiko: \o/
<wgrant> kiko: Excellent.
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: at least "now" is universal in all timezones :)
<Rinchen> Hobbsee, yes except it's dependent upon when you receive the email, much like "today"
<Rinchen> email delayed or you read it tonight...well...
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: well, that's true.
<Rinchen> I'll do better next time.
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: you can usually see the received time, so if your email doesn't suck, it should be fine :)
<Hobbsee> cool
<wgrant> Unless you're using Exchange, you can see the date of transmission.
<wgrant> When slangasek announces that Intrepid is frozen, one doesn't assume that it freezes when one reads it.
<Nafallo> wgrant: you suggest sending the notification when things are back up? :-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: ... not quite.
<Nafallo> wgrant: "Launchpad was down for maintenance at ..." :-P
<Rinchen> Ideally I'd like Launchpad to display something to alert users of anticipated downtime.
<Rinchen> We have some ideas on how to do that.
<wgrant> It did for 2.1.10...
<Nafallo> Rinchen: it did for my +builds :-)
<wgrant> Just not very far in advance.
<Nafallo> wgrant: 15 minutes is PLENTY of time ;-)
<wgrant> Can you not schedule a supplementary rollout for +2 days, or do you roll it out as soon as the fixes are landed?
<Rinchen> wgrant, Hobbsee - you'll want to be following this:  https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+spec/read-only-launchpad
<kiko> wgrant, uhhh, what do you mean?
<wgrant> Rinchen: I've been subscribed for a long time now.
<kiko> we do rollouts because we actually have to -- edge won't update until we actually roll out all DB patches!
<kiko> it's not like we actually want to do them you know :)
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: ah yes, i've heard about that.
<wgrant> kiko: So the purpose of this rollout wasn't just cherrypicking critical fixes, but some DB patches for 2.1.11?
<kiko> wgrant, well, it's always both
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> I wasn't aware of the latter bit.
<Nafallo> let's put it this way. kiko haven't left the office yet, and it's 8 minutes to midnight ;-)
<kiko> we often don't do re-rollouts though
<Nafallo> srsly :-P
<kiko> but sometimes we do
<Rinchen> kiko, 3 piece suite, bracers, and a red tie.
<Rinchen> kiko, for Sunday
<kiko> ai, that will be expensive
<Rinchen> Grey suit, red tie
 * Nafallo thinks kiko will be sleeping on the printer tonight :-)
<kiko> I will arrange tomorrow
<Rinchen> Nafallo, please remind kiko about when the Tube stops running :-)  He's almost to Taxi time.
<Rinchen> I want to see mrevell's tux and bowler personally
<Nafallo> Rinchen: lol. he can haz bike.
<Nafallo> Rinchen: not the usual hotel?
<Rinchen> Nafallo, near paddington this time
<kiko> I need to take some box back to the hotel, hmm
<Nafallo> Rinchen: FAIL
<kiko> anyway, outta here!
 * wgrant wonders what is happening on Sunday.
 * Nafallo thought he was late out from "his office" :-P
<Rinchen> Kiko is having the Launchpad team over for a formal dress-up party.
<Nafallo> but that was several hours ago.
<Hobbsee> pics or it didn't happen!
<Rinchen> He's testing his management skills.
<Rinchen> Have you ever tried to get folks like us to dress up?
<wgrant> Nafallo: I think you have one of the better-connected offices.
<Rinchen> Dress up usually means the good t-shirts and the jeans without holes
<Hobbsee> hah
<wgrant> Heh.
<Nafallo> 21:03 [FreeNode] -!- You have been marked as being away
<Hobbsee> and this is why i like free software...
 * kiko waves
<wgrant> Bye kiko!
<Nafallo> wgrant: hehe. could say that ;-)
<Nafallo> wgrant: uncountable amounts of gigs flowing through that building :-P
 * wgrant sneaks some extra Ethernet cables in.
<Nafallo> reminds me...
<Nafallo> I should get a fibre card for my laptop.
<Rinchen> I swear the static electricity at the Canonical office in London is due to the mega-amps on the gazillion wifi nodes.
<Nafallo> Rinchen: ey! it's only four.
<Rinchen> ssshhh!
#launchpad 2008-10-18
<Nafallo> Rinchen: I can see about 70 in my flat damnit :-P
<beuno> bac, btw, your tweaks to the apache conf worked very well in accessing from other PCs on the network, thanks  :)
<Rinchen> My favourite pastime at the office is turning on service discovery applet and looking at everyone's machines and devices.
<Nafallo> and I can see the O2 wifi from the datacenter, and that's on the other side of the Thames :-P
<Nafallo> Rinchen: wow. you must have a boring life :-)
<Nafallo> my favorite pastime is drinking coke and talking with people :-)
<Rinchen> Nafallo, well, no, but I do get a kick of trying to match machine names to individuals
<wgrant> Ubiquity makes that easy.
<Rinchen> there are some mighty interesting names out there
<wgrant> Lots of people just accept the default machine names.
<wgrant> I see that a lot at uni.
<Nafallo> Rinchen: haven't matched mine yet, have you? ;-)
<Rinchen> Nafallo, um yeah, that's how I knew who you were when you introduced yourself at dinner to me a few weeks ago ;-)
<Nafallo> ehrm... based on my laptop's hostname? :-)
<Nafallo> I'm not my laptop fwiw :-)
<Hobbsee> so, we've got diffs between packages now.  When will we get diffs between what's in the queues, and the most recent package for that distroseries?
<tlf1138> Can somebody give me some launchpad support?
<Hobbsee> depends.
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tlf1138> I have a Lenovo X200 that I am trying to install Intrepid Ibex on. I have found some bugs, and for some reason my launchpad account does not work and I can't report them. Many of them are showstoppers for the X200, and some of them are show stoppers for the entire release.
<wgrant> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<spm> tlf1138: ie can you even browse to LP? have you tried various browsers? Does your user account "page" come up at all?
<tlf1138> The time setting program in the installer reports the wrong time, the disk partitioner reports things that are not there, and the installation process frequently crashes.
<wgrant> tlf1138: What's the problem with your Launchpad account?
<tlf1138> I can't log in.
<wgrant> With which message does it reject you?
<tlf1138> No errors, just no way to log in. I consulted a buddy of mine who works for canonical and he said that this was a good place to ask about access.
<Hobbsee> probably not on a weekend, it isn't, but yes ;)
<wgrant> What do you mean "no way to log in"?
<tlf1138> I simply get bounced back to the beginning screen.
<wgrant> Ensure that you have cookies enabled.
<tlf1138> I do cookies manually.
<wgrant> Hm?
<tlf1138> Lemme open another window and try to get in.
<tlf1138> Okay.. it works now.... some cron job causing the delay? I dunno. thanks.
<spm> tlf1138: there are no cron jobs delaying logins
<tlf1138> Just guessing.
<tlf1138> Thx.
<spm> I did enjoy the call to irrelevant authority: "a buddy of mine... " Evil Chuckle. >:)
<wgrant> Heh.
<Hobbsee> hmmm.  in the advanced search, if you put in the wrong field,there's no indication at the top of the page that there was an error.
 * Hobbsee argh!
 * Hobbsee smashes launchpad bug searching with a brick.
<Hobbsee> i need to file that bug, too.
<wgrant> You know, I could really do with some extra PPAs for my user right now :(
<wgrant> I hope they get to that feature soon.
<lifeless> wgrant: just create a couple of groups
<wgrant> lifeless: That seems to be the recommended solution until we have multiple archives, but that's ugly and a waste.
<wgrant> I just cleared my PPA for this, and I'll put the old contents back later...
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> If someone is around, I've some questions about Launchpad's OpenID... First, why is the e-mail address send if it's requested from revu.ubuntuwire.com but not if it's requested from localhost (with exactly the same code)?
<wgrant> RainCT: REVU was granted special privileges a couple of days ago.
<bac> beuno: glad it worked.  we should document that...
<RainCT> wgrant: ah, so only authorized hosts get additional data?
<wgrant> RainCT: Yes.
<RainCT> Well, and question two: is the e-mail address always send? (or, eg, isn't it if it's marked as private)
<njpatel> need some help: how do I register a release with the new UI? Specifically I want to make tarballs available for download
<njpatel> oh nvm, found it
<_Andrew> What's the address to view the latest revision of a bzr repository? For example project/trunk/files/28?file_id=  If I update my code 28 won't be the latest revision so what do I put instead to ensure the link is always up to date
<persia> _Andrew, revision -1
<_Andrew> awesome, thanks
<_Andrew> That's not working..
<_Andrew> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hardwar/hardwar/trunk/files/28?file_id=trunk-20080128121747-hzzwhqny0rrrlrhe-1
<_Andrew> How do I use -1 correct on this address?
<persia> I'm not sure, but I'm guessing you replace the 28 with -1, rather than sticking it at the end.
 * persia is suggesting -1 based on memories of past answers to questions, rather than real knowledge
<_Andrew> oh
<_Andrew> nevermind it's not that important
<beuno> _Andrew, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hardwar/hardwar/trunk/files/head:?file_id=trunk-20080128121747-hzzwhqny0rrrlrhe-1
<beuno> replace the revision number with head:
<_Andrew> oh ok thanks
<b24> hi, I want to help to translate. How can I find projects that need translation?
<beuno> b24, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<b24> beuno: thanks :)
<beuno> b24, enjoy!
<logari81> yesterday "I" uploaded a virus as an attachment to a bug report. accordingly to this log:
<logari81> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/240615/+activity
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240615 in xkeyboard-config "Dead keys don't work when certain Greek keyboard layouts are in the selected layouts list" [Undecided,New]
<logari81> offcourse it wasn't me
<logari81> the attachment "unnamed" scaned by clamav gives the following:
<logari81> unnamed: Worm.SomeFool.P FOUND
<logari81> I am wondering how could that happen
<nedko> i've got remote bzr repo locked, can someone help me?
<LarstiQ> nedko: bzr break-lock <url/to/locked/branch>
<nedko> that removed lock but now i'm at first step, bzr push freezing. Last time i pressed ctrl-c and got exception abd remote repo locked
<nedko> nevermind, it was just *extremely* slow
<nedko> repo with 10 revisions
<nedko> argh :(
<nedko> can i force rebuild of source package?
<Flare183> How do I get help with a project?
<beuno> Flare183, what's the problem?
<Flare183> beuno: I need some help with developing/programming a project
<Flare183> I can't do it all by myself
<beuno> Flare183, ah, I see. This probably isn't the channel to ask then  :)
<Flare183> beuno: Any suggestions on what channel I should ask in? I mean, this project is going to based on Ubuntu but will run on something else.
<beuno> Flare183, I wouldn't know
<Flare183> beuno: Oh ok, thanks anyway
<mrooney> Does Launchpad Janitor work on non-Ubuntu projects? Specifically the (LP: #123456) syntax in bzr commit messages?
<mrooney> Or, does it not actually work like that.
<beuno> mrooney, you can set it per-project
<beuno> if you want it to expire things or not
<mrooney> beuno: okay, but I can't set it to parse commit messages of certain branches, to mark linked bugs fix committed, for example?
<beuno> mrooney, no, we don't have that feature yet
<wgrant> mrooney: You can commit with --fixes.
<wgrant> That will link the branch to the bug.
<wgrant> But it won't change the status, as that would probably be wrong.
<mrooney> wgrant: ahh, so that's how you do that part of it
<wgrant> Although it could be a bit more intelligent if it sees the fix in the trunk for a series.
<mrooney> Okay so the launchpad janitor aspect that marks as fix released is ubuntu only magic?
<wgrant> mrooney: Ubuntu doesn't get bugs closed by marking fixes in bzr. It's a special field in the changesfile that we upload.
<persia> wgrant, Just as a counter-use-case : ubuntu-jp-improvement would like uploads to Ubuntu to close bugs (and Ubuntu doesn't want ubuntu-jp-improvement bugs)
<beuno> I agree having that feature would be interesting
<persia> The project might be an abuse of LP though.
<wgrant> persia: ubuntu-jp-improvement should probably be a tag.
<beuno> being able to change bug statuses through bzr
<persia> wgrant, All the bugs are in Japanese.
<wgrant> beuno: Since branches are now able to associate with a series, it should be possible.
<persia> beuno, Doesn't that already work?
<beuno> persia, no AFAIK
<beuno> *not
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Because I might commit to some random branch which has no real association with the project.
<persia> Oh.  I guess the people who merge my branches are just effective then.
<beuno> wgrant, well, we can maybe just limit it to the mainline
<persia> wgrant, I meant commits-to-registered-trunk
<beuno> that's it  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Or other series.
<beuno> wgrant, right, that too
<Nafallo> ehrm...
<Nafallo> wgrant is here but not there...
<Nafallo> weird.
 * beuno blinks
<Nafallo> beuno: hehe. just getting him to login to jabber ;-)
<wgrant> Nafallo: Blah.
<mrooney> You could have it branch specific, right? A setting like: "When bugs are referenced in [drop down of branches], change status to [Fix Committed / Fix Released]"
<beuno> well, yes, but it sounds too complex
<wgrant> It only makes sense to have the status change for the series when it's committed to the series branch.
<beuno> I think just making it work on trunk or series would work pretty well
<wgrant> So I think Launchpad already has all required information.
<mrooney> yes, quite possibly
<persia> Are packages autorejected (e.g. wrong signer) archived anywhere accessible to the public?
<wgrant> persia: No. There is a bug open about that.
<wgrant> An archive admin *might* be able to tell you.
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> Not worth chasing  Patch was "uploaded" for linux-rt about half an hour ago, and the patch author went to bed.  I can recover when the sun reaches Europe again, and nobody's on archive-admin duty today.
<wgrant> Ah. Unfortunate.
#launchpad 2008-10-19
<nedko> qgit
<nedko> ups, sorry
<avoine> hi, I think I have a build that is doing a infinite loop -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~patrick-hetu/+archive/+build/744680
<avoine> I don't know if you can "kill" the build process
<Hobbsee> avoine: there's no current functionality for that.  either a buildd admin with more power will swing by, or it'll have to wait until monday
<Hobbsee> oh, ffs!   (Error ID: OOPS-1023EC1)
<Hobbsee> Would it be too much to ask that launchpad actually continues to work, *all* weekend, close to release?
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1023EA3
<wgrant> Queue acceptance?
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1023ED3
<Hobbsee> yup.  1 package.
<Hobbsee> it's not like we've actually got a release to do, or anything...
<wgrant> I suppose it's a bit of a slippery slope to let a Launchpad release be postponed for one of its users' releases.
<wgrant> And the only sure way to not break things is to not release
<Hobbsee> thye never do that.
<Hobbsee> besides, it worked yesterday, and they released before that.
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> calc also complained of timeouts approving a nomination.
<wgrant> Maybe somebody ate the DB server.
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1023B32
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1023B32
<Hobbsee> busticated on both production and edge.
 * Hobbsee sends sms'
<poolie> hi Hobbsee
<wgrant> Oh good, a fixing person.
<poolie> mm
<poolie> nobody else is around?
<poolie> can you tell me more about what's failingL
<wgrant> poolie: Accepting packages, accepting bug nominations. Those are all I've seen.
<wgrant> Even the Soyuz console ftpmaster tools hang.
<poolie> so if i try to upload to a ppa, nothing happens?
<wgrant> I meant from the queues, sorry.
<wgrant> But that might also fail.
<wgrant> I'm not sure.
<wgrant> But primary is mildly critical, given that RC ISO testing is meant to start tomorrow.
<poolie> ok
<poolie> ah
<poolie> i guess many lp people are on their way to London
<wgrant> Really, really smart scheduling.
<poolie> heh
<wgrant> It's great that LP happens to often collapse when all the LOSAs are on planes.
<poolie> keep your hair on
<poolie> they are not all literally on planes
<wgrant> Never!
<wgrant> They were last time.
<poolie> anyhow, it is believed to be fixed now, can you retry something?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> poolie: ppa:  seems to be a stuck build, and other biulds that aren't getting allocated.
 * wgrant is still waiting for a nomination approval..
<wgrant> Not fixed.
<wgrant>  (Error ID: OOPS-1023EC4)
<spm> wgrant: Hobbsee: looking....
<wgrant> Oddly enough, declining it works fine.
<wgrant> spm: Thanks!
<Hobbsee> poolie: ah, seems everything's timed out on the archive - openjdk doesn't take 6 hours to build.
<Hobbsee> spm: ^, cool, thanks.
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1023B72 for the queue timeout.
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1023B72
<wgrant> The buildds are royally stuffed, have been for a long time.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: erk.  they need to build over the weekend!
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Shh.
<wgrant> We are only Ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: the solution to this must be that LOSAs arent' allowed to catch plans anywhere near the major projects' releases.
<Nafallo> they aren't.
<wgrant> I hear that LOSAs probably aren't included in the set of people which are heading to London.
<spm> Hobbsee: none of us are going to the Epic, we're all at home enjoying our sunday's or Sat's as the case may be. :-)
<Hobbsee> oh, right.
<Hobbsee> fair enough, then.
<NCommander> oh yay
<NCommander> wgrant, is that both PPA buildds and main distro, or just the later?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: all.
<wgrant> NCommander: PPA builds have been taking at least a few hours longer than they should, so I presume everything.
<NCommander> wgrant, ah, makes sense
 * NCommander is reminded he needs to make an autobuild lpia PPA script
<NCommander> Ark, slangasek was right, my mind!
<wgrant> NCommander: Just you wait... it'll get worse.
<poolie> ok, spm, i'll leave this with you... :)
<wgrant> Have a nice rest of your weekend, poolie.
<poolie> you too
<Hobbsee> cya poolie, and thanks!
<spm> poolie: ta :-)
<wgrant> spm: Is there an obvious issue, or is it Launchpad growing a mind of its own and breaking only those bits which affect Ubuntu releases?
<wgrant> See, it's not breaking non-RC bugs (I can decline nominations).
<StevenK> Hm. No lovely mail from LP about linux-lpia
<NCommander> wgrant, it works fine for non-Ubuntu distributions
<NCommander> StevenK, oh, so you did upload it :-)
<NCommander> StevenK, its not in the unapproved queue. Its likely in limbo
<wgrant> The upload processor is probably hanging like the rest of the world.
<StevenK> Right
<NCommander> someone reboot the world
<Hobbsee> wgrant: declining nominations is easy - that has never broken.
<spm> NCommander: no windows sysadmins here thank you! :-)
<StevenK> That reminds me of my first job.
<spm> wgrant: nothing obvious - looks like multiple issues in differing parts of the system
<wgrant> spm: There's another Steve McInerney who is a sysadmin in .au?
<StevenK> At a small ISP -- we had one Windows NT web host, and we discovered a tool to keep it stable.
<wgrant> StevenK: The power switch?
<StevenK> An oven timer that would power off the machine every night at 3am for 2 minutes
<wgrant> Hahah.
<Nafallo> lol
<spm> wgrant: working for canonical? No, just me.
<wgrant> spm: I remember reading something about Win2k3 servers on your blog some time ago.
<spm> wgrant: tricky. I stopped windows sysadmin seriously with NT4, did a bit with 2k, nought with 2k3.
<wgrant> This is a very intuitive form: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/255660/nominations/7774/+edit-form
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255660 in ubuntu "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0" [Low,Confirmed]
<StevenK> "Do Stuff?" "Approve"
<NCommander> wgrant, can I get a screenshot? :-)
<wgrant> The HTML is small enough to paste.
<wgrant> <form action="https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/255660/nominations/7774/+edit-form" method="post"> <input type="submit" name="approve" value="Approve" id="approve" />
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255660 in ubuntu "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0" [Low,Confirmed]
<wgrant> </form>
<NCommander> interestng
<Hobbsee> spm: any luck?  it looks like you got slight success.
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1023B198
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1023B198
<spm> Hobbsee: mixed bag; cprov is looking too. I don't believe we're totally out of the woods yet.
<Hobbsee> spm: oh dear :)
<spm> Hobbsee: oh, it's not all bad. I now have a *really* good excuse for not talking to my -in-laws on the phone. ;-)
<Hobbsee> spm: hahaha :)
<Hobbsee> spm: i'm sure you're not supposed to admit tothat on a public channel :P
<wgrant> What has actually gone wrong?
<spm> Hobbsee: After 13+ years of being their son-in-law, I suspect they're more than used to it by now. :-)
<wgrant> Hahah.
<spm> wgrant: unknown.
<spm> Is a real bugger.
<wgrant> The best kind of bug.
<spm> Far as I could see, an upload task kept getting wedged and thus nothing else was moving forward.
<Hobbsee> spm: ah, right.
<wgrant> And I bet it ended up locking BugTask or something, which would explain why approving doesn't work while declining does...
<spm> possibly. I'm not that familar with the intracacies of soyuz. To my frustration atm... :-/
<wgrant> That is why we have super-cprov!
<spm> who has had to leave to catch his flight. something about 'last call' :-)
<wgrant> Fun, fun, fun.
<spm> It's laugh or cry atm; I choose laughter.
 * Hobbsee hands spm a drink
 * spm bows to Hobbsee's largesse
<wgrant> And I guess it's 2am for the other Soyuz guys, isn't it?
<wgrant> Or 3am, even.
<spm> assuming there's already in London? yeah.
<spm> they're*
<wgrant> bigjools always is, kiko is...
<spm> Sadly I'm thinking there's not a lot more I can do at this stage. cprov felt the issue could be inside the database itself.
<spm> I'll try and grab kiko if and when he pops up, otherwise I think we just have to wait. :-(
<wgrant> Oh dear.
<wgrant> You guys have excellent timing, I must say.
<spm> Murphy rulez. always.
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
 * Hobbsee hopes we won't have to delay the ubuntu release, due to this.
<Hobbsee> spm: does this mean that uploads are all vanishing into the aether, or are they somewhere, but unprocessed?
<wgrant> They are somewhere half-processed, like those accepts, I suspect...
<spm> Hobbsee: I'm not sure to be honest. Haven't looked into that.
<wgrant> But I wonder if they will unblock or just die and vanish.
<wgrant> Hopefully after closing the bugs.
<wgrant> Just for added confusion.
<Hobbsee> spm: well, if you could, that'd be great.  Will warn people not ot upload anything else for a while, if tha'tshte case.
<spm> Hobbsee: sure - I'll see what I can see...
<Hobbsee> spm: thanks
<Hobbsee> note to self:  cleaning a keyboard is a bad idea - it makes it harder to type.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Better than having annoying flying beetles that crawl under your keys.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that's true.  although i can't say i've had that before...
<nealmcb> I've set a "downloads" url for https://edge.launchpad.net/electionaudits/  and that url is shown now for "external downloads" but there is nothing in the "downloads" section (next to "announcements) - is there some other way to set up downloads?
<wgrant> nealmcb: LP provides its own download serving functionality.
<wgrant> nealmcb: You can add arbitrary files to a release, and they will appear there.
<nealmcb> wgrant: it is well hidden :)
<wgrant> nealmcb: Indeed. I believe beuno is working on that. If you can't find it, ask.
<nealmcb> I'm asking
 * nealmcb pings bueno
<nealmcb> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> I mean asking me, as he won't be around.
<wgrant> nealmcb: You need to have a release first. Do you have a release?
<nealmcb> nope
<nealmcb> at least not according to launchpad, I guess - I'll looik
<wgrant> nealmcb: OK, you just have the one series and no releases
 * wgrant looks for docs on the concepts of series and releases.
<wgrant> nealmcb: See https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/SeriesMilestonesReleases
<nealmcb> ahh - the fine manual.  thanks.   I hope bueno is finding some  good places to link that in to the site itself
<nealmcb> wgrant: well, I understand about releases now, but have yet to run across a way to create one, so I can "Add download file."
<wgrant> nealmcb: Well, that part of the documentation is stupid and broken.
<wgrant> nealmcb: You create a release within a series.
<nealmcb> and my series is "trunk"
<wgrant> You probably want to create a different series.
<wgrant> Though for smaller projects it's not entirely incorrect to use trunk.
<nealmcb> oooh - I found it
<nealmcb> this is all pre-1.0
<sonofjon> whois
<wgrant> nealmcb: I've added an extra sentence to that help page mentioning how to add a release.
<nealmcb> wgrant: sweet!  thanks.  on another topic - any idea how long it might take to activate the mailing list for this team?  https://edge.launchpad.net/~electionaudits
<wgrant> nealmcb: I've no clue.. I've no relationship to Launchpad other than being an (often disgruntled) user, and don't know much about its mailing lists.
<Hobbsee> nealmcb: they can take a while.  European working week is when they get done.
<sonofjon> Hi, my first time here.
 * wgrant looks all scary and intimidating.
<sonofjon> Newbie question on PPA upload: I just registered a PPA and uploaded a package with dput. However, launchpad silently ignored my upload. How long do I need to wait for a response? No email after two hours. Neither did anything appear on my PPA.
<Hobbsee> sonofjon: it's currently broken.
<wgrant> sonofjon: There are big problems with Launchpad's package service at the moment. It's being worked on.
<Hobbsee> sonofjon: it probably will be until tomorrow before it gets fixed - so just wait
<sonofjon> TY
<wgrant> sonofjon: You would normally receive an email within 10 minutes.
<nealmcb> wgrant: aha - well you're doing a fine job of support - thanks
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: Soyuz, PPA, and a few other bits of launchpad are currently broken | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<Hobbsee> there we are.
<nealmcb> Hobbsee: thanks
<wgrant> s/launchpad/Launchpad/, but otherwise good.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: Soyuz, PPA, and a few other bits of Launchpad are currently broken | https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<Hobbsee> there we are.
<nealmcb> :)
<wgrant> Excellent.
<Hobbsee> nealmcb: perhaps I should list wgrant as the community help contact for the day...
 * wgrant stabs Hobbsee with the shards of Launchpad that are scattered over spm's floor.
<wgrant> And lifeless' I guess.
<spm> :-)
<Hobbsee> haha
 * NCommander sweeps up the Launchpad shards and uses sueprglue
<Hobbsee> I wish launchpad had a X-Launchpad-Bug-Duplicate header or something.
<NCommander> does anyone have any idea what broke?
<wgrant> I guess they would have fixed it by now if they knew what was wrong...
<NCommander> wgrant, probably a database server went boom
 * Hobbsee wonders who was severely on crack when they wrote the buildd admin GUI.
<Hobbsee> not that it's used very much, but I do wonder that every time i see it.
<spm> NCommander: pretty much - locks left lying around == major stuckness - gradually unsticking atm
<wgrant> Other parts of Launchpad weren't that great to start with, and I'd imagine there's little reason to fix that UI just now.
<Hobbsee> oh, sure.  I'm just...curious about it.
<NCommander> Hobbsee, just wait until the source gets freed
<nealmcb> wgrant: the api docs seem pretty useful to me - lots of detail all in one place, and the promise of nice integration with other tools to automate all this release management stuff: https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc
<nealmcb> now I just want to be able to do something like python setup.py sdist in a way that signs it and uploads it to the right launchpad release
<wgrant> spm: It's fixed?
<wgrant> At least uploads are being processed now.
<slangasek> are they?  I appear not to be able to upload
<spm> wgrant: we believe so - am still re-enabling everythnig I stopped - so bear with me for a few more minutes or so.
<wgrant> slangasek: See #ubuntu-release.
<csilk> anyone around?
<wgrant> linux-lpia generated a notification.
<spm> slangasek: that's one of the disabled things :-)
<StevenK> \o/
<StevenK> Which needs a shove
<slangasek> wgrant: right, so something that was already uploaded finally made it to the db
<csilk> just wondering, on my lp profile why am I associated with "bug-helper" in the "related software" section?
<wgrant> slangasek: Which means the process unwedged, which means something is fixed. Which is better than it has been for a few hours.
<wgrant> csilk: You might be a member of a team which is related to it.
<csilk> Yeah I guess, I wouldnt of thought that would associate me with it though, seems odd that's the default behavious
<csilk> *behaviour
<wgrant> For most teams it should be correct behaviour.
<wgrant> If I'm a member of ~bzr, I'm related to bzr.
<csilk> yeah but if i am a member of x and a subset of x use y , shouldnt mean I am related to y
<wgrant> How can Launchpad know that?
<spm> ok everyone, I *think* that's everything back and working.
<csilk> wgrant,  it doesn't know that, which is why it shouldn't yes unless told yes
<slangasek> spm: \o/ thanks
<wgrant> spm: Thanks!
<csilk> anyway, pointless debate, you already answered my question so thank you :)
<wgrant> csilk: Why don't you want it to be shown?
<spm> credit! lifeless played a major part too!!! :-)
<csilk> Oh, it's not that I don't want it to be shown, I just didn't understand the logic
<csilk> anyway, back to packaing
<NCommander> \o\ /o/
<csilk> *packaging
<wgrant> Thanks lifeless!
<NCommander> Yay, launchpad still works
<wgrant> Hey. The buildds are doing something that isn't 6 hours old.
<lifeless> my pleasure
<darkhole> Hello!!
<darkhole> I hace a question
<darkhole> *have
<NCommander> darkhole, just ask it
<darkhole> Hi..
<darkhole> I amd making a Poll.
<darkhole> But I get this error.
<darkhole> A poll cannot open less than 12 hours after it's created.
<darkhole> My open date: 2008-10-19 12:00:00+01:00
<darkhole> My close day: 2008-10-25 12:00:00+01:00
<darkhole> I don't know what is wrong
<darkhole> And, some body can make this a little easy??
<wgrant> darkhole: What is unclear about the error message?
<darkhole> Like the admin panel to aprove o decline some users in the teams?
<wgrant> That restriction doesn't seem sane, but the error message seems clear - you have to set an open date of at least 12 hours in the future.
<darkhole> Mmm, I' making a poll with 7 days of duration..
<darkhole> But I get this error..
<darkhole> A poll cannot open less than 12 hours after it's created.
<darkhole> Mmm, ok..
<darkhole> I now read all..
<wgrant> It's saying that it can't open less than 12 hours after creation - not that it can't be open for less than 12 hours
<darkhole> Sorry, but, my petition to the change of the Gui is there..
<darkhole> Thanks.. sorry for the inconvenient
<darkhole> Bye and many thanks!!
<wgrant> Hobbsee: My eyes are burning.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Have you seen the poll creation UI?
<NCommander> wgrant, how bad is it?
<wgrant> Arbitrary constraints, bad error messages, bad field names, no field descriptions...
<wgrant> Maybe it's not so arbitrary, actually.
<wgrant> Maybe they don't want polls opening less than 12 hours after they're created in order to prevent people from looking at the poll functionality without making a significant time commitment to it.
<wgrant> Thus limiting the number of complaints and bugs.
<maco> is bazaar one of the broken bits of launchpad?
<maco> i can branch fine, but i can't push
<wgrant> maco: It works for me... what is the error you're getting?
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation | Community help contact: -
<maco> ssh: connect to host launchpad.net port 22: Connection timed out
<maco> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<maco> i was getting it earlier...hoped it had stopped
<maco> but its still happening
<maco> also possible i'm doing it wrong...
<maco> $ bzr push bzr+ssh://maco.m@launchpad.net/maco.m/human-icon-theme/system-administration <-- what i typed
<maco> oh
<maco> doh
<maco> ~
 * maco tries again, minus typo
<wgrant> maco: bazaar.launchpad.net?
<maco> oh dang two typos
<maco> sorry, i think this is my third time trying to use bzr *blush*
<maco> oh hey that works
<maco> -_- ok it did the transferring thing and got this far: [======== then it said connection timed out
<wgrant> Maybe just try again.
<maco> it resumed and says "Created new branch" but yet again, launchpad believes my branch is empty
<maco> i currently have two branches that ive pushed to (one was about a month ago) claiming to be empty on launchpad, but at least in the case of the other one, branching from it works fine
<wgrant> Which version of bzr are you using?
<maco> 1.3.1-1ubuntu0.1
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Well, I really don't know.
<wgrant> maco: Looks like it has worked now.
<wgrant> maco: Note that Launchpad will only scan the branch for new revisions every few minutes.
<wgrant> Your other empty branch needs another push.
<maco> tried that one already
<maco> had someone helping try to debug it
<maco> another push a week later had no effect
<maco> branching from it works fine.  its there...lp.net's GUI just refuses to show it
<wgrant> Hah. Launchpad is a strange beast.
<NCommander> wgrant, its still recovering from its database troubles
<maco> NCommander: the empty branch i'm referring to was mid-september
<wgrant> maco: Launchpad is probably strange enough that it doesn't care about time.
<wgrant> Anyway, your human-icon-theme branch looks like it's fine.
<wgrant> Which is good, because those two icons look very strange now.
<maco> well i created the branch the night there was a launchpad update followed by "uh, we're taking it down again tomorrow because that didnt work well" and there've been updates since then and nothing's made it visible
<maco> there've been updates to lp, i mean, not to that branch
<maco> that branch has to wait for jaunty. string freeze is over for intrepid.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: no...
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It's pretty bad...
<Hobbsee> urgh
<wgrant> It looks like somebody dropped it into a new style of form at some point.
<Hobbsee> woot...
<hyperair> hello there. i'm getting a strange error while attempting to get mesa built in my PPA - cp: cannot create regular file `debian/tmp/etc/X11/Xsession.d/65mesa-check-x86-64': File exists
<hyperair> since when does cp fail when the file already exists anyway?
<wgrant> hyperair: That's a bug in your package.
<hyperair> yeah yeah you tell me that, but the only changes from the official intrepid package is debian/changelog, debian/patches/05something and debian/patches/series
<hyperair> exactly where would this error be?
<hyperair> and lpia works just fine =.=
<hyperair> i don't know why it's failing for x86 and x86_64
<hyperair> blargh
<wgrant> There is an architecture in your filename, so it's not unthinkable that it should be arch-specific.
<hyperair> hmm it's not arch-specific, if that's what you'er asking. x86 fails with that file too
<hyperair> and the file is present in the lpia deb as well
<hyperair> the only error i can see in the log is a duplication of the cp command (god knows how that happened on x86 a d x86-64) and a failuer to copy because "File exists"
<hyperair> take a look: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hyperair/+archive
<hyperair> diff is there, log's also there
 * wgrant tries to rebuild mesa from primary.
 * hyperair tries to build mesa on pbuilder here
<wgrant> That's clearly a packaging bug.
<wgrant> But it might be in primary too.
<hyperair> yeah i know
<hyperair> from what i can see, debian/rules will copy the said file into debian/tmp/etc/Xsession.d/ with every install- rule
<hyperair> which is approx 5 times if i'm not mistaken
<hyperair> but for some reason, on x86 and x86_64, that particular cp command is duplicated in the same rule
<hyperair> wgrant: pbuilder on my system built it just fine
<hyperair> does the ppa build with -j#?
<hyperair> heh. i thought so. race condition
<hyperair> if i keep rebuilding, it'll eventually build
<hyperair> =D
<NCommander> Is there a rosetta guru around
<mdke> NCommander: generally not at weekends, but if you ask, you never know
<NCommander> Well, its a release critical issue
<NCommander> KDE's translations are horribly broken
<mdke> NCommander: unless you're able to give more detail, I doubt that even those who are around will be able to help
<NCommander> FOr the vast majority of the cycle, rosetta hasn't been updating as far as KDE translations. Neither importing nor exporting has been working. Finally the later been fixed, but we're stuck with no viable translations. We have the offical KDE translations, but no way to import
<mdke> I'm fairly sure that the issue about Rosetta not importing KDE translations was fixed, maybe a couple of weeks ago. See for examples these emails:
<mdke> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2008-September/001679.html
<mdke> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2008-October/001687.html
<mdke> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2008-October/001770.html
<NCommander> It was fixed a few days ago, but now we have no translations.
<NCommander> We need the KDE4 ones imported
<mdke> note that the second link says that the imports are working
<mdke> from 1 October
<mdke> I think Rosetta hasn't yet finished working through the huge backlog of imports though
<NCommander> mdke, but the imports aren't present
<NCommander> mdke, is there a place where I see rosetta's progress?
<mdke> the import queue is here: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+imports
<mdke> that's just the Ubuntu-specific queue though
<mdke> it's showing about 19k approved files waiting for import
<mdke> if you're concerned about any packages in particular, you can view the import queue for specific packages. For example, kdebase only has one pending import
<maxb> ooi, How are packages' "build score"s calculated?
<Hobbsee> whether they're in main / universe, how long they've been waiting, etc.
<Hobbsee> iirc
<cjwatson> maxb: it's a weighted function of: pocket (security = highest, proposed = lowest), component (as Hobbsee said), a small tweak for urgency= in debian/changelog, time spent in the queue, and whether it's a private build
<cjwatson> maxb: language packs are scored right to the bottom, and builds in rebuild archives only slightly above that
<geser> oh, urgency is used within Ubuntu? I thought it wasn't used for anything
<cjwatson> it's a tiny weighting compared to everything else
<cjwatson> so it doesn't make much difference unless the queue is huge
<cjwatson> (I didn't know it was used either until I went and looked at the code :-) )
<NCommander> cjwatson, wow, thats news for me?
<NCommander> cjwatson, I assume it recongizes low, medium, high, critical, emergency?
<cjwatson> NCommander: yes, with critical==emergency. There's only five points of difference between each
<l3dx> isn't there a "help wanted" section on launchpad?
<yarko> launchpad source server down?
<tritium> Good day.  It appears my @ubuntu.com email address forwarding isn't working properly.  Is this a launchpad issue?
<tritium> My apologies.  It appears I need to contact #canonical-sysadmin.
<Uatschitchun> Hi
<Uatschitchun> I can't connect to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~team-mms/mms/
<Uatschitchun> There's a "try again" ?!
<stdin> loggerhead probably needs a kicking
<Uatschitchun> stdin: who can kick loggerhead?
<stdin> not sure, it's a weekend so not many people at work
<nhandler> Is the +contactuser page working yet? I get an Oops! Error ID: OOPS-1023EB115 when I try to use it.
<_Andrew> How long does bzr upgrade take over sftp?
<_Andrew> because mines been going for ages now
<cody-somerville> It can take quite awhile
<_Andrew> So it's not borked then?
<_Andrew> It's been around an hour
<jill_manners> on your website, you invited suggestions to improve launchpad. well here's mine : get rid of cristoph korn. he has broken THOUSANDS of ubuntu/kubuntu installations with his half-baked, broken "packages"
<xtophe> good evening
<xtophe> i'm having trouble getting http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~motumedia/vlc/ubuntu/annotate/35?file_id=400_enable_embedded_-20081015162853-od5iuhcn7f4o0pq1-1
<xtophe> and so report here as indicated
<beuno> xtophe, what's the problem?
<xtophe> beuno: ah it works now
<xtophe> it wasn't 30 mins ago
<xtophe> sorry for the noise
<beuno> xtophe, did it time out?
<xtophe> beuno: i was getting sth like "sorry unavailable. retry in 5 min and report on irc" with firefox and a 503 with wget
<beuno> xtophe, it's a known problem with performance, but I'll look into it
<xtophe> beuno: no problem. I watch a movie in the meantime and now it works
<mdke> pushing seems very slow here suddenly
<mdke> my bad, dodgy internet connection
<lfaraone> Hey, any idea why https://edge.launchpad.net/~flossmanuals/+archive is only building for i386?
<cjwatson> architecture: all?
<cjwatson> surely as it should be for a -docs packages
<cjwatson> package
<cjwatson> yes, it's building _all.deb. It's working fine then. If you want a package to build on each architecture separately (and for documentation packages you generally don't) then you want Architecture: any
<lfaraone> cjwatson: ah, resolved-ish.
#launchpad 2009-10-12
<AskHL_> For some reason the failed attempts cannot be found in the logs for each server.  It just says 'pending' again now.  But I think the log is the same for each build anyway.  I just can't manage to see more than a few lines of it at a time in the browser window...
<wgrant> AskHL_: Right, the old logs are overwritten each time. This is not normally a problem.
<AskHL_> BRB
<sproaty> I've set LP to export my translations nightly to a branch, but that was 2 days ago, and it hasn't done any
<jimi_hendrix> is itunes still delayed?
<jimi_hendrix> s/itunes/lp/
<AskHL_> While I remember it, thank you for the help, wgrant
<jimi_hendrix> how do i push to that junk branch on my account
<spiv> jimi_hendrix: "bzr push lp:~<your-launchpad-login>/+junk/<your-branch-name>
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<sproaty> I've set LP to export my translations nightly to a branch, but that was 2 days ago, and it hasn't done any
<popey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~yokio0909 is a spammer, could a launchpad admin deal with it? has only made two bug comments to advertise laptop batteries
<spm> popey: agreed.
<spm> popey: suspended, and removed spam.
<popey> thanks spm
<spm> np
<wekt> Is there a way to search just through PPA names and descriptions?
<bigjools> wekt: yes, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<noodles775> bigjools: isn't there more in Archive.fti than name + description though?
 * bigjools sees the "just" and belatedly agrees
<wekt> thanks nonetheless.  That is still a more appropriate search than the general launchpad.
<chrislb> hi, need help on lp automatich translation synchronization to bzr
<bigjools> all of the translations experts seem to be missing :/
<chrislb> hmm, it basically only a question why lp doesn't synchronize
<chrislb> any better place to ask for that?
<chrislb> i guess i check with the question section
<chrislb> on lp
<wekt> chrislb: are you trying to sync a repository?
<chrislb> I've set my project to automatically sync with the bzr repo: https://translations.launchpad.net/eclectus/trunk
<chrislb> wekt: so yes :)
<chrislb> I've been trying to basically follow the same path as project Anki does, and from what I can tell, settings are the same
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jml
<jml> mrevell, I believe you've truncated the topic.
<jml> (xchat is terrible)
<mrevell> Harumph
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jml | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<chrislb> I'm asking at answers.lp, thanks anyway :)
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jml (back at 1200 UTC) | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jml | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<funkyHat> I got an error message from rosetta, saying it couldn't import a file because of text encoding problems. Do I need to do anything about this? (my upload was nothing to do with translations)
<jml> funkyHat, interesting
<jml> funkyHat, when you say "upload", do you mean "pushing a branch"?
<funkyHat> jml: actually it was a bugfix that was sponsored for me, I don't have upload rights. It's bug 444750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444750 in gpaint "[papercut] CTRL-V doesnt paste in gpaint" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444750
<jml> funkyHat, oh right, a package upload.
 * jml has a look
<jml> funkyHat, can you paste the error you got from rosetta?
<funkyHat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/291547/ jml
<jml> funkyHat, thanks.
<jml> funkyHat, I don't really know what's going on here. I'm going to search the bug tracker & have a poke around in the code to make sure everything is OK.
<funkyHat> jml: ok :)
 * jml notices that all of the translations folk are absent...
<jml> a thing that sucks about searching for error text is that it might be newline-separated in the source code.
<jml> but not this one :)
<funkyHat> Should I forward the email to the launchapd users mailing list?
<jml> funkyHat, that would be a good idea.
<jml> funkyHat, it's also a bug, really, that the email doesn't give you any direction as to whether you should do anything.
<funkyHat> Should I report it against launchpad, or is there a separate rosetta project?
<funkyHat> jml: ^
<jml> funkyHat, report it against rosetta, I think.
<jml> funkyHat, I'm looking at the code, and I'm pretty sure your upload is fine.
<funkyHat> Ah yep
<funkyHat> bug 449488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449488 in rosetta "'utf8' codec can't decode bytes ... invalid data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449488
<jml> funkyHat, thanks.
<jml> funkyHat, I'll ask the translations guys about it when they show up.
<MenZa> Hi. Is there any possibility at all at having your Launchpad username changed?
<MenZa> I'm currently ~menza, but I was considering having that changed to ~lhavelund
<wgrant> MenZa: The PPA means you can't do it yourself, but because it's empty an admin can probably do it for you.
<jamalta> MenZa: you can change your username, by going to your profile and clicking change details
<wgrant> MenZa: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.
<jamalta> wgrant: oh! ok
<jamalta> MenZa: sorry
<MenZa> wgrant: I suppose I could close my ppa; I only set it up when they were first announced to have a look at it.
<MenZa> Thanks!
<MenZa> Which leads me to my next question - I can't find anything on the wiki - how do I close down a PPA? :P
<bigjools> MenZa: file a question on the URL above
<bigjools> an admin needs to do it
<MenZa> will do - ta
<and471> hi guys
<and471> I was wondering whether anyone could delete my PPA for me
<and471> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/84541
<tsimpson> I keep getting "502 Bad Gateway" from bazaar
<stefanlsd> Im getting a bad request using the LP api. does anyone have any insight to what could be causing it. Traceback here http://paste.ubuntu.com/291808/
<fale> I'm uploading a package over ppa... but it interrupts 1kb before the end :(
<fale> what can be the problem?
<james_w> stefanlsd: you can catch the error and print err.content (IIRC). That can sometimes give useful information
<james_w> stefanlsd: though in this case I fear it won't have anything usefu
<KnifeySpooney> How do I quote a reply on a bug report in launchpad? I've been looking for a link all over and i can't find one
<fale> would be possible to close all the bugs that refer to dropped versions of ubuntu?
<lifeless> KnifeySpooney: generally you don't quote
<lifeless> fale: if you can identify them as being fixed sure.
<micahg> fale: that should be discussed in #ubuntu-bugs
<fale> ok, thankyou :)
<KnifeySpooney> lifeless: Well one guy quoted in my bug report and I need to quote him -- heres an example of what im talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/447747/comments/10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 447747 in mountall "karmic - mountall fails to mount filesystem on boot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lifeless> KnifeySpooney: james will have been using mail to do that
<lifeless> bah, scott james remnant
<lifeless> <- caffeine fail
<KnifeySpooney> Hah, ok
 * KnifeySpooney notices he's been reading the name in his head as James Scott Remnant
<alkisg> Hi, I'm a member of the edubuntu bugsquad team and I'm trying to convert a bug (#316217) into a question, but I keep getting an error (OOPS-1381C3096). Am I doing something wrong?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1381C3096
<fale> "Uploading boost1.40_1.40.0-2ubuntu0.tar.gz: 38856k/38857k" and it stops :(
<lamalex> is anyone else unable to get to bazaar.launchpad.net?
<cenuij> greetings, I was wondering if there's a mylyn connector for launchpad?
<mathepic> I am unable
<BenH_> I just came across an error page on the site, which asked me to raise the problem in hte
<BenH_> here*
<BenH_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~oubiwann/adytum-collection/Docs/files/head%253A/messaging/amqp/twisted/producer-consumer/
<lifeless> spm: ^
<lamalex> BenH_: same
<lifeless> mthaddon: ^
<lifeless> looks like loggerhead is awol; need a sysadmin to reset it
<cenuij> ok so I dont see a native java connector for launchpad, perhaps I can use the web template connector to import bugs. Is there an option in launchpad to view bugs as xml/csv or some other tabular format?
<lifeless> there is a +text and +rdf I think
<lifeless> do you want to get bugs out of lp or into lp
<cenuij> lifeless: bugs out of lp, imported into eclipse mylyn
<lifeless> that does look like exporting...
<lifeless> looks like you just want interconnection with lp
<lifeless> lp has a web services API
<cenuij> ok great, reference guide for that would be where please? :)
<wgrant> cenuij: https://help.launchpad.net/API
<cenuij> wgrant: thanks
#launchpad 2009-10-13
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~carlfk  "Summary ... 302548 302548 302548
<CarlFK> should that be listed 3 times?
<CarlFK> huh - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mandriva/+bug/254668?comments=all bottom says "Report another bug             about Mandriva"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254668 in mandriva "[2.6.27] pausing during boot (several issues)" [Unknown,In progress]
<CarlFK> mandriva?
<micahg> CarlFK: madriva's another linux distro
<CarlFK> yeah, kinda surprised me, but I gues
<fale> hi
<fale> I have a problem with dput and soyuz
<fale> I'm trying to upload a big (39Mb) package on launchpad. It stops the upload 1kb before the end and hangs. How can I solve?
<thekorn> fale: there is already a bugreport about it, let me find it
<fale> thekorn: thankyou :)
<thekorn> fale: bug 251685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251685 in soyuz "PPA upload hangs with 1K to go" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251685
<fale> thekorn: than... no solution?
<thekorn> fale: looks like no solution, yet
<fale> thekorn: :(
<bigjools> fale: why is it so big?  is it an orig file that you could re-use from somewhere else perhaps?
<fale> bigjools: is the libboost package... and I have found no way to split it
<bigjools> fale: what files are you uploading exactly?
<fale> bigjools: libboost_1.40
<fale> or you means extentions?
<bigjools> presumably you have a .dsc, a .orig.tar.gz and a diff?
<fale> I have: .dsc, .build, .changes and .tar.gz
<bigjools> I can check to see if the orig is already in the librarian so you could re-use it
<bigjools> what is the full file name of your tar.gz?
<fale> bigjools: boost1.40_1.40.0-2ubuntu0.tar.gz
<fale> bigjools: there shouldn't be, because I imported it from debian because in ubuntu we are still at libboost 1.38
<bigjools> ok no orig just a native tar
<bigjools> something that has worked for others is to upload from a different IP address
<Remaille> hi all
<Remaille> I have a folder containing source code and i would like to "push" it onto launchpad
<Remaille> for the very firt time
<beuno> Remaille, so you haven't versioned it with bzr yet?
<Remaille> no
<maxb> What is so special about the last 1K? Is poppy trying to something specially-clever?
<beuno> Remaille, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<fale> bigjools: thankyou... I'll try it ;)
<bigjools> fale: np
<Remaille> beuno, thanks, the page i missed :)
<bigjools> maxb: last I heard it was a problem in the zope ftp server code
<bigjools> cprov started a re-write in twisted
<bigjools> gonna have to get him to do some weekend hacking :)
<beuno> Remaille, let me know if you run into any problems
<Remaille> thanks a lot
<Remaille> I have this lp:~linuxedu/+junk/sadms-fr
<Remaille> +junk stands for whhat ?
<Remaille> am i uploading junk ?! ;-)
<beuno> Remaille, you use +junk when you don't have a projeect
<Remaille> thanks beuno , but it is a "proper"software
<Remaille> working ok
<beuno> Remaille, create a projec then
<Remaille> but, is it important to vae it in junk or not ?
<beuno> and push to it with:  lp:~user/projectname/branchname
<Fly-Man-> Morning
<Fly-Man-> is there something wrong with the VCS-imports ?
 * Fly-Man- keeps seeing either errors or a pending review sign
<Remaille> beuno, a "project" is different from a PPA ?
<Remaille> I have this for now (thanks to you upload worked properly) : https://code.launchpad.net/~linuxedu
<Remaille> this is supoosed to be owned by a team
<Remaille> is a "project"="a branch" :-)
<noodles775> Remaille: have you taken a look at https://launchpad.net/+tour/branch-hosting-tracking ? It outlines how a single project (say, for Mozilla Firefox) can have many branches.
<Remaille> ok noodles775 thanks
<Remaille> I knew nothing of LP yesterday :)
<CarlFK> "             Displaying first 80             comments.                                             View all 125"
<CarlFK> it would be nice to see the first X and the last X comments
<CarlFK> where X is about 40 or something
<AskHL_> Say I have a PPA package with a pure Python program for intrepid.  I would like the corresponding PPA for, say, jaunty.  As I have understood, this should be possible by just copying the package (as per the button in the Lauchpad interface) and specifying that the copy should be for jaunty.  But when doing this, the Changelog will still specify that the series is 'intrepid', and there will probably be other such problems in the remaining package f
<Remaille> hi how could i delete a team ? (i am the owner)
<Remaille> thanks
<AskHL_> The straightforward way would be to create the jaunty package the same way as I created the intrepid package.  Is it better to do that?  (in general, I presume it is, because it may in fact depend on the distribution version)
<Remaille> ok : https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72902
<noodles775> AskHL_: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<Remaille> "asking an admin to do so" I will wait abit so
<bigjools> AskHL_: it's fine to copy to promote the package to a new series
<bigjools> AskHL_: in fact this is what the distro does
<AskHL_> noodles775 and bigjools, thank you very much.
<phuff> Any launchpad devs around that know how launchpad's openid implementation works?
<phuff> We're trying to get sf.net compatible but it keeps saying that the openid urls we give it aren't valid.
<lfaraone> jml: see above ^^^
<jml> phuff, I think sinzui's the person to speak to.
<james_w> phuff: are you giving it login.launchpad.net, your profile page, or your identity url?
<phuff> james_w: I'm giving it https://launchpad.net/~phuff
<james_w> phuff: I think I remember a year or so ago when trying to sign in yo sf that I had to use the identity url
<james_w> but I'm not sure how to find what that is
<james_w> and the help says that you can use sf with the url you are, so presumably someone tested that
<phuff> Yeah, except we can't get it to work :)
<phuff> james_w: This is the message I get:
<phuff>  A site identifying as https://sourceforge.net  has asked us for confirmation that https://launchpad.net/~phuff  is your identity URL. However, that is not a valid Launchpad OpenID identity URL, such as https://launchpad.net/~USER
<phuff>  
<phuff> :)
<james_w> phuff: https://launchpad.net/~phuff is you?
<james_w> does it say "OpenID login:" on that page for you?
<phuff> Yeah
<phuff> It does
<phuff> That's where I got it from
<jml> phuff, is this bug the one you're seeing? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/319614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319614 in canonical-identity-provider "Confusing message while logging in using openid on istylr.com" [Low,Confirmed]
<james_w> jml: the openid help wiki page still points to an LP bug list for openid bugs, is that no longer correct?
<jml> james_w, possibly not. I haven't been following the work, but we've been splitting the openid stuff out of Launchpad proper
<phuff> jml: Yeah, that looks like the same message.
<phuff> jml: I'll look into that now.
<phuff> jml: Thanks
<jml> phuff, fwiw, I'm back in the office tomorrow; once there, I'll be able to get explanations & answers more readily.
<tim_blechmann> hi ... i am trying to upload a package to a ppa with dput ppa:<user>/<ppa> <source.changes> ... it gives me the error message "Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused" ... any idea?
<bigjools> tim_blechmann: the ftp server has gone down, give me a moment to get it restarted
<tim_blechmann> bigjools, thanks!
<phuff> jml: Okay, I'll noodle on this for a bit and if I can't figure anything out I'll come back :)
<jml> phuff, cool.
<jml> phuff, fwiw, we have launchpad devs all over the world -- emailing launchpad-users or launchpad-dev can be a good way to make sure that all of them know about your suffering :)
<phuff> jml: Okay :)
<bigjools> tim_blechmann: should be up again
<sinzui> phuff: jml: I really do not know much about openid. It (along with login and accounts) are owned by the launchpad foundations team. I have worked on openid, the the foundations team removed my work
<jml> sinzui, good news for you then :)
<phuff> Hah
<phuff> Who's the launchpad foundations team?
<sinzui> phuff: When I worked on it last year, your profile page contained an xrds instruction in the head that allowed  you to use that page to initiate login in another site. the hook was really nothing more than an openid approved redirect to https://login.launchpad.net/. The user URL does not work, or at least the one that I recall does not
<phuff> ok
<sinzui> phuff: I believe ~user should work. The main reason my work was removed was because it users wanted to launchpad as identity rather than security
<phuff> ok
<sinzui> I think I mean obscurity, not security. You are not anonymous using launchpad since your launchpad id is in the url
<phuff> Ah I see
<krow> Hi! Any thoughts/how to debug why LP is not downloading binaries from other sites?
<wgrant> phuff: It's actually bug #449105, which was incorrectly marked as a duplicate.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449105 in launchpad-foundations "logging into sourceforge with openid breaks" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449105
<sinzui> phuff: wgrant: I am branching for that bug now
<lifeless> \o/
<wgrant> sinzui: I would, but...
<wgrant> Hm, why's it back on -foundations?
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> What a strange abuse of task reassignment.
<sinzui> because login/sso is foundation work
<wgrant> But surely it belongs on c-i-p.
<sinzui> Foundations are sprinting. Since I guessed the xrds is broken, I get to fix it
<wgrant> sinzui: If you look in that bug, you'll see I identified and tested a fix already.
<sinzui> wgrant: c-i-p does not use ~user. that is a launchpad social feature
<wgrant> sinzui: But the XRDS is served by the SSO server.
<wgrant> Although I guess maybe ~user could link to its own.
<sinzui> wgrant: 14 months ago the ~user page had a mixin that provided the needed metadata
<sinzui> I do not know what is going on now, I just knew that the xrds is broken
<wgrant> sinzui: It already does provide its own data, mostly. It just also links to the XRDS.
<phuff> wgrant: It's actually a bug on our side
<phuff> wgrant: I can fix it.
<phuff> :)
<phuff> We're not respecting xrds delegation correctly
<sinzui> wgrant: I do not know how to fix this at this moment, not even readying your remarks. I have to empty myself of all my dislike of openid and SSO and launchpad account/profile separation before I can write a test to understand what is wrong
<phuff> And you guys are doing <LocalId> in your xrds file
<phuff> The error message is a bit confusing
<phuff> But other than that, you're probably doing things right.
<wgrant> phuff: The XRDS I see has no openid:Delegate or LocalId.
<phuff> The XRDS for my account has a <LocalId> in it
<phuff> Which points to something other than https://launchpad.net/~phuff
<phuff> Which is why I assume it's dying.
<phuff> But the error message is messed up
<wgrant> I do not see the LocalId
<phuff> See https://launchpad.net/~phuff/+xrds
<wgrant> I didn't even know that existed. That's not the one that is linked to in the page.
<wgrant> But that one does look correct.
<sosborn> it's linked to in the headers
<phuff> Hey there sosborn :)
<phuff> sosborn works for sf.net too :)
<sosborn> see curl -I https://launchpad.net/~osborn-steven
<wgrant> Argh.
<wgrant> So it is.
<sosborn> X-Xrds-Location: https://launchpad.net/~osborn-steven/+xrds
<wgrant> So the XRDS in the headers is different from the XRDS in the document.
<wgrant> sinzui: ^^
<phuff> Well, it looks like your header one is valid, we're just not parsing it correctly...
<sosborn>   <meta http-equiv="X-XRDS-Location"
<sosborn>             content="https://login.launchpad.net/+id/H8yy64p/+xrds" />
<sosborn> lol I didn't even notice the meta tag was different
<wgrant> sosborn: Right. If you look at that one, it omits the openid:Delegate and LocalIds.
<sosborn> we're not actually doing discovery on them atm
<wgrant> Aha.
<sinzui> oh
<phuff> Yeah, the spec says to give the http headers priority, right?
<phuff> So the next question is who can get a fix out faster ;)
<sosborn> Yah, I didn't implement the meta tag because I couldn't find a provider that used it and didn't pass the header along with it
<sosborn> With Google your identity url is your XRDS file which is also unusual
<sosborn> even with directed identity
<lifeless> openid has cruft already?
<phuff> openid was _born_ with cruft ;)
<phuff> Oh maybe you meant the launchpad implementation :)
<sosborn> it's pretty much cruft + superglue and ductape
<lifeless> No, the spec ;)
<sinzui> we hopped from 1 to 1.0 and maybe 2.0 is to not clear exactly which we support
<sinzui> 1.1 should be in that list
<lifeless> so I'm guessing I'm not the only user that reported this yesterday? Anyhow, thanks phuff, sosborn, wgrant & sinzui for looking into thise
<sinzui> DO not thank me. I am still looking for a test to produce this
<lifeless> sinzui: you're looking at it; thats all I'm crediting you with :)
<wgrant> sinzui: It looks like all that needs to be changed on the LP end is the X-XRDS-Location http-equiv to point to LP's copy, not c-i-p's. I didn't realise that there *was* an LP copy.
<sinzui> wgrant: thanks for the insight
 * sinzui thinks we should should shutdown Launchpad's versions
<sinzui> wgrant: There is no c-i-p version running at the moment. There is only launchpad with a library answering to many names.
<wgrant> sinzui: But doesn't it symlink c-i-p into lib/canonical/signon?
<sinzui> it does, it is login.launchpad,net
<wgrant> So the code is owned by c-i-p.
<wgrant> Right.
<sinzui> it subclass the many of the objects in Launchpad
<sinzui> so if you want to fix many things, you need to change launchapd's models and views
<sinzui> wgrant: which is why all the xrds stuff appears to be in launchpad
<sinzui> wgrant: phuff: This is the What do you expect this test to return
<sinzui> self.assertEqual(
<sinzui>     request.response.getHeader('x-xrds-location'),
<sinzui>     'http://login.launchpad.dev/~sinzui/+xrds')
<wgrant> sinzui: That bit is right.
<wgrant> sinzui: It's the <meta http-equiv="X-XRDS-Location" ...> in the page that's wrong.
<wgrant> Nothing should use that, but I suspect some things do, and it's otherwise incredibly confusing.
<sinzui> oh, the +id/giberish/+xrds
<wgrant> Right.
 * sinzui shakes his head
<sinzui> wgrant: Yes, that should not exist. That was to be removed along with most of my other openid work because openid on launchpad is intended to be social
<wgrant> sinzui: It should exist, but perhaps only for use by the SSO server.
<sinzui> wgrant: So the screwy part is is that that tests verify everything is sane, but since the test (in SSO) and code (in launchpad) are separated, you cannot easily see they are not working together.
<sinzui> wgrant: it does exists, but is not intended to be visible any more
<Jordan_U> The launchpad keyserver is timing out, is there a way to fix this or another way to get the public key for https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-retro ?
<wgrant> Jordan_U: Try pool.sks-keyservers.net instead.
<Jordan_U> wgrant: Thanks, that works
#launchpad 2009-10-14
<phuff> wgrant: Ok, the Saga continues...
<phuff> I've got the LocalID in there properly
<phuff> I think
<phuff> And I'm still getting the message...
<phuff> Hang on, though.
<phuff> My code might still be broken
<phuff> Yeah, nevermind, my code's broken and we're falling back to the html discovery, which is apparently also broken for launchpad.
<phuff> Ok
<phuff> Gotta run to dinner
<wgrant> phuff: But HTML discovery works fine.
<wgrant> phuff: I tested it with a copy of my user page, but without the XRDS header or http-equiv.
<sosborn> wgrant: I think our ability to consume delegated urls might just be borked in general
<phuff> Hmmm
<phuff> That's possible
<phuff> It was working at some point
<zul> hi is there anyway to query incomplete with responses bugs in launchpadlib?
<RenatoSilva> Why are not released milestones automatically deactivated for bug targeting?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I thought they were, unless you unchecked the relevant checkbox while releasing them.
<RenatoSilva> ok, but what's the sense on checking that
<RenatoSilva> new fixes should necessarily go under a new milestone I think
<thumper> RenatoSilva: what if you are marking a bug as fixed by an old release?
<RenatoSilva> does it really matter to flag the old release as fxing it, even if it's outdated?
<RenatoSilva> I think I would not care about that, I would not say the user 'downgrade to fix the problem'. I would target the bug to a future release
<thumper> sometimes it is handy to know which release fixed the bug, even if it was in the past
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<bd_> How long do apport retraces usually take to process? I have a few auto-reported crashes that have been private for a few days now waiting for a retrace...
<thumper> I don't even know what a retrace is
<thumper> I've been marking my apport bugs public myself
<bd_> mmm, the core dumps for some contain private data, so I don't want to mark it public until it's retraced (stacktrace generated with debug symbols) and the coredump is removed
<thumper> ah, I didn't know about that
<bd_> I think it's _supposed_ to be automated, but it's been three days now :|
<lifeless> bd_: #ubuntu-bugs
<lifeless> bd_: its not an lp service
<bd_> ah okay
<lifeless> thumper: a retrace is a conversion of a core dump into an annotated stacktrace, using the symbols for the libraries that were installed onthe users machine
<thumper> lifeless: thanks
<wgrant> I'm getting approximately far too many 502s from edge (using the API).
<Darxus> It's been 14 minutes since I uploaded a (large) package to my ppa, should I be concerned that I haven't gotten a confirmation or rejection from launchpad?
<wgrant> Darxus: Have you successfully uploaded packages from that system before?
<Darxus> wgrant: Yes.
<Darxus> The package is a patched version of the linux source package.
<Darxus> dput to ppa:darxus/bfsbfq.
<wgrant> Darxus: Hm, I think something might be wrong. There don't seem to have been any uploads processed for nearly an hour and a half.
<Darxus> wgrant: Cool, glas I asked.
<Darxus> My upload totalled 75 megabytes, including the necessary .orig.tar.gz.
<Darxus> wgrant: So you can do something useful (like at least letting the right people know), or do I need to submit a bug or something?
<wgrant> Darxus: London should be waking up now, so people should appear.
<noodles775> Darxus, wgrant : the cronscripts on the machine that handle ppa uploads has been stopped for a few hours for some maintenance.
<wgrant> noodles775: Nobody told launchpadstatus...
<Darxus> noodles775: So this is a known outage and somebody is planning to re-enable it?
<noodles775> mthaddon: ^^
<wgrant> noodles775: And edge is in trouble.
<wgrant> noodles775: 500s and 502s everywhere.
<mthaddon> working on it
<wgrant> Ah, is this related to the anonymous 'maintenance' which could break anything an hour ago?
<Darxus> I didn't know there was a launchpadstatus or I would've looked first, url?
<wgrant> http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<Darxus> Thanks.
<Darxus> Is there some way I should've known that url, or does it need to be better publicised?
<wgrant> Darxus: It's now linked from the bottom of all LP pages, although that's only on edge right now.
<mthaddon> edge should be beginning to come back now
<noodles775> Thanks mthaddon !
<wgrant> mthaddon: Thanks.
<Darxus> Cool.
 * wgrant sends a few thousand API requests...
<Darxus> So you guy's have a handle on this and I can go to bed now?
<wgrant> edge is indeed much more healthy.
<mthaddon> normal service should now be restored, please let me know if anyone is still seeing any issues
<Darxus> Can you verify ppa uploads are processing?
<mthaddon> I can verify if the PPA ftp server is responding - not sure about processing
<Darxus> It should be a while before I get a response to my ppa upload, so I should go back to sleep, right?
<wgrant> It doesn't look like it, but we'll see in 20 seconds.
<Darxus> mthaddon: Uploading is working fine, I just haven't gotten an accept or rejection email in a long time.
<mthaddon> Darxus: ok, cool
<Darxus> Thanks for your help, I'm going to try to go to bed now, and assume that you guys will either fix this or notify people who will :)
<noodles775> Thanks Darxus.
<Darxus> You're welcome.
<wgrant> Aha, uploads are happening again.
<wgrant> Darxus: You probably have mail.
<Darxus> Date: Wed, 14 Oct 2009 08:10:47 -0000
<Darxus> from: Launchpad PPA <no_reply@launchpad.net>
<Darxus> Indeed.
<Darxus> Accepted even!  :)
<mthaddon> cool
<Darxus> These accept emails should give an eta to build time.
<Darxus> So next time, how long after uploading should I wait for a confirmation email before alerting you guys?
<tim_blechmann> hi, yesterday evening, i deleted a package from my ppa, in order to replace it with a fixed version of the same version number. when uploading the package, i still get error messages, that the package is already there. i read, that deleting takes some time, but it is more than 12 hours, now ...
<wgrant> tim_blechmann: Even if you delete a package, you can never upload the same version again.
<jml> Good morning, Launchpadders.
<tim_blechmann> wgrant, hrm ... i see
<mac_v> hi... everytime i create a branch i get the name "+junk" in between , how do i avoid this?
<beuno> mac_v, you push to a project
<maxb> +junk means "no project"
<maxb> You may replace +junk with the id of any project registered in launchpad
<wgrant> Note that you don't need to register a branch in the UI first.
<wgrant> You can just push, and it will be created automatically.
<mac_v> so if i want to push to lp:humanity .. i can push "lp:~mac-v/humanity/new"
<wgrant> Right.
<mac_v> ah..
 * mac_v tries
<mac_v> lol... bzr is much easier than i thought *facepalm*  ... thanks all :)
<spiv> :)
<apw> those of us with partial upload rights to the kernel seem to have lost our ability to accept nominations for the kernel packages... recently our rights were moved to a 'group' in the acls system and am wondering if that could be the cause
<jml> apw, hmm.
<jml> apw, quite possibly
<jml> al-maisan, bigjools: any thoughts?
<al-maisan> apw: possibly
<al-maisan> apw: What group would that be? Is there an equivalent launchpad team for it?
<apw> the upload acl for myself (and smb) contains 'karmic-kernel' which seems to be badly named ... but contains all kernel packages
<apw> i don't believe its a launchpad team at all
<al-maisan> apw: bigjools has access to production data and maybe in a better position to tell you more about that acl, please ping him on #soyuz in 30 minutes or so.
<apw> al-maisan, ack
<jml> al-maisan, is this an indicator that there should be more information about the ACLs on the website?
<dpm> hi all, is there anyone around who I can ask for support for LP Answers?
<al-maisan> jml: ideally, users should be able to figure out why they are lacking authorisation to do something
<jml> al-maisan, so that's a "yes" then? :)
<jml> dpm, fire away
<al-maisan> jml: yes :)
<dpm> hi jml, I'm registered as an Answer contact at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations, but I do not seem to receive any e-mail when there are new tickets filed.
<jml> interesting. I'll have a look.
<dpm> I do receive e-mail on replies when I've explicitly subscribed to a particular question, though
<dpm> and at least two of the other Answer contacts (Adi Roiban and Aron Xu) seem to be receiving e-mail on new tickets without trouble
<jml> dpm, is there a question that you _haven't_ explicitly subscribed to that I could look at?
<dpm> jml, yes -> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/82663, but I think with the help of a translator I might have found out the problem: I didn't have English as a preferred language for Answers, so I'm guessing that's why I was not receiving them
<jml> dpm, !
<jml> dpm, do you know if there's a bug filed about this?
<dpm> jml, yep, that was it, I'm receiving mails now (someone just filed a test Answer for me). Is this a bug or expected behaviour, though?
<jml> dpm, well, you didn't expect it :)
<jml> dpm, and the UI says you were "Also notified"
<dpm> certainly not :)
<dpm> I'll file a bug just in case, then
<jml> dpm, that'd be good, thanks.
<jml> dpm, I can't find any bug already.
<jml> but maybe there's a feature where these bugs are visible only if my preferred language is Maori. :P
<dpm> jml, hehe, what's the project name for Answers in LP to file the bug against?
<jml> dpm, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-answers/+filebug
<dpm> thanks jml
<jml> wow.
<jml> we don't expose any answers stuff over the API.
<jml> sinzui, I bet you already knew that :)
<dpm> jml, actually, I've realised that there's no need to file a bug, the text when setting an answer contact is quite clear already: "[...] By checking the box below, you will receive changes related to all questions (*written in one of your preferred languages*) opened on Ubuntu Translations, and thus receive mail notifications about them."
<dpm> I would only have had to read it :)
<jml> ahhh.
<dnjl> hi! does lp have any problems now? I'am waiting for hours for package builts, but nothing happens. the queue time always stucks at >=1h? Any ideas?
<sinzui> dpm: I am not sure it is a bug. your description sounds like the design. Many user and teams do not want to get emails for languages they do not use. English is the default. If you do not choose english as one of your preferred languages, you do not get the emails.
<dpm> sinzui, yes, I've just realised that. Thanks
<jml> dnjl, hello
<dnjl> jml: hi :)
<sinzui> dpm: there is an bug about the text we show to explain preferred languages. We have revised it many times, but not to anyone's satisfaction
<jml> dnjl, I don't _think_ Launchpad is having any problems with building packages right now, but I couldn't say.
<jml> bigjools, how would I find out?
<dpm> sinzui, ah, ok, thanks for the additional info
<jml> sinzui, there's no API for answers, did you know that?
<sinzui> of course. The application has not been under development for 2 years
<noodles775> losa - are ppa uploads being processed?
<sinzui> u1, isd, and landscape have all asked for api and privacy, and it is not our focus
<mthaddon> noodles775: what are you seeing?
<dnjl> jml: mmh, so im waiting - i hope it will continue today - i really need some of the packages. well, I will use the time to go out for food ... :)
<noodles775> mthaddon: dnjl says above he's been waiting for some packages ^^
<sinzui> jml: bug 289926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289926 in launchpad-answers "API does not expose answer support tracker" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289926
<noodles775> mthaddon: Ah, they've been processed - sorry. So they're just sitting in the queue... I'll look further.
<mthaddon> noodles775: ok, thx
<jml> sinzui, thanks.
<noodles775> dnjl: what's the url for your ppa?
<jml> sinzui, oh yeah, privacy. that reminds me.
<sinzui> :)
<dnjl> noodles775: https://launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/... - there are builds waitung in ppa, experimental, virtualization and multimedia
<dnjl> noodles775: especial on my new qemu with reenabled kqemu-support im waiting
<noodles775> dnjl: so, they're queued up like all the other ppa builds - there's just a bit of a backlog atm (97 i386 jobs for eg.)
<noodles775> https://launchpad.net/builders
<dnjl> k, well...
<dnjl> a heavy day :)
<noodles775> dnjl: yeah, but looking at your waiting builds, I can't see qemu? https://edge.launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/ppa/+builds
<dnjl> noodle775: its in experimental: https://edge.launchpad.net/~dnjl/+archive/experimental/+builds
<noodles775> dnjl: heh, ok, so it seems you've contributed to the backlog there yourself ;)
<jml> sinzui, can I have a pre-implementation call with you about the answers API sometime?
<sinzui> sure. I will be available in 2 hours, and after the tl meeting
<james_w> noodles775: why are there only 2 ppa builders active?
<james_w> i386 I mean
<dnjl> noodles775: yep, so many to do - new kernels, new virt stuff, ... :)
<noodles775> james_w: no idea why they're all idle. looking now.
<jml> sinzui, please don't get angry at me
<jml> sinzui, what's the difference between title and displayname for projectgroups
<sinzui> The former is crack and the latter is sensible
<jml> sinzui, so I should set the both to the same thing?
<noodles775> dnjl, james_w: there seems to be a general issue dispatching jobs to builders, it's being looked into atm by IS.
<james_w> thanks noodles775
<sinzui> jml: The former is intended for full information such as in the browser title, but we do not use it anymore in title. displayname is for inline content
<sinzui> jml: I would, but let me get you the bug so that you you can read some of the stupidity at play here
<sinzui> jml: i favour mpt's suggestion to remove user created title from models
<sinzui> jml: bug 1853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1853 in launchpad-registry "Project group "display name" is redundant with "title"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853
<jml> sinzui, thanks.
<Darxus> Hah, 6 hours ago, when launchpad's build system just came back online, for 8 minutes it said my eta to start building was 2 minutes.  Now it says 56.  Apparently that calculation was not designed to handle backlogs :)
<noodles775> Darxus: there's a general issue dispatching builds (since the build system came back online). It's being looked into currently. Sorry for the hassle.
<Darxus> noodles775: Ah, thanks.
<james_w> I find the discrepancies between https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kvm/1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16 and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16 to be rather irritating
<james_w> especially that LP likes to send me to the former, when the latter is usually what I want
<james_w> and there is no link between them
<james_w> is it not possible to fold them together?
<bigjools> I'd love to do that, and in fact I tried
<apw> al-maisan, bigjools doesn't know anything about series nominations in launchpad :)
<al-maisan> oh
<apw> intellectronica, it is suggested you might be a better contact ... i have issues with not being able to accept series nominations on a bug in LP for packages i have upload rights for under a limited uploader style thing
<bigjools> al-maisan: bugs ...
<al-maisan> apw, bigjools: sorry I confused that with accepting packages in the upload queue
<apw> heh yeah we figured that out _just_ before we went mad
<james_w> bigjools: what prevented them from being merged?
<al-maisan> apw: phew .. :)
<bigjools> james_w: too much dependency on the series package in the code
<bigjools> branches, for one
<intellectronica> apw: what bug and packages?
<intellectronica> apw: and what's your LP username if different from your nick?
<apw> bug #392692 was the one we noticed it on, apw == apw in launchpad, the packages are the suite of kernel packages
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392692 in linux "hibernate, suspend, monitor switch keys don't work in Panasonic CF-Y7 laptop" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392692
<apw> intellectronica, one possible hint is that the acl list for myself recently moved from directly attached to attached via a group thing in the acl table
<apw> as shown by the edit_acl
<apw> intellectronica, one last thing, am using edge in case that matters
<dnjl> tnx noodles775
<intellectronica> apw: so, you're trying to accept the jaunty nomination but no luck?
<apw> intellectronica, right its not showing the accept/decline thing thats normally there
<noodles775> dnjl: ah, glad they're all going again - thanks losas :)
<intellectronica> apw: gotcha
<dnjl> kk :)
<intellectronica> apw: can you accept the nomination by tacking /+editstatus to the url of the bug?
<apw> i don't see any accept/decline stuff on that page either
<intellectronica> apw: ok. the reason i asked is because i wanted to determine if it's really a permission problem or just broken ui
<apw> intellectronica, yep np, where on that page would it appear if it was there
<apw> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/392692/+editstatus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392692 in linux "hibernate, suspend, monitor switch keys don't work in Panasonic CF-Y7 laptop" [Medium,Triaged]
<apw> used that URL
<dreamcat4> hi!
<dreamcat4> is there a shell script / helper program to upload tarballs / release files ?
<dreamcat4> We are finding the web UI a bit slow  because we have 9 files to upload each time
<dreamcat4> Is this something to request for the other Launchpad ? (the open source project)
<beuno> dreamcat4, I think there is such a script
<beuno> sinzui would know
<dreamcat4> cool
<dreamcat4> Unfortunately we also have 2 other issue, relating to the project downloads page
<intellectronica> apw: nothing obvious, so i'm investigating. would you mind filing a bug?
<apw> intellectronica, sure
<beuno> dreamcat4, what's the issue?
<apw> intellectronica, against?
<dreamcat4> One thing is that the upload date isn't printed next to each file in the table
<intellectronica> apw: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<dreamcat4> And there is no widget to sort - by - date
<beuno> dreamcat4, if you file bugs about it, we can try and fix it
<dreamcat4> It poses a problem for us because we have so many similar - looking files to upload
<dreamcat4> Should they be filed as feature request or bug ? thnks
<sinzui> dreamcat4: which project are you uploading too?
<beuno> dreamcat4, a bug is fine, it will likely be marked as a wish list
<dreamcat4> okay. Project is php-fpm
<sinzui> dreamcat4: we do have an automated process that can download release files from other sites and add them to a series. It will even create the release if it does not already exist
<dreamcat4> https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/+milestone/0.6
<dreamcat4> https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/+download
<dreamcat4> That sounds good enough for our purposes
<sinzui> I see the release file glob is already set
<Laney> soooooo I've brought this up before but never actually tested it
<Laney> I just downloaded a source package from LP and was able to upload it to the signer's PPA
<Laney> because LP exposes signed changes files/dscs
<sinzui> dreamcat4: and the release file glob is crack.
<dreamcat4> i dont understand
<bigjools> Laney: ha, we fixed it the other way around
<Laney> heh
<sinzui> dreamcat4: The glob is for pointing to other sites where launchpad can download the files and add them to launchpad
<Laney> bigjools: PPAs don't expose signed stufF?
<Laney> I guess that way is more serious
<bigjools> no, the signature is stripped from the changes
<bigjools> exactly
 * sinzui really has to get some afterhours time to document this
<Laney> should probably do it for main archive too
<bd_> why not just make the PPA upload path use an authenticated upload method? sftp or something
<dreamcat4> ah i think i know what you mean. its in some setting somewhere...
<bigjools> yes, that's something we'd like to to, definitely
<bd_> I mean, LP already has ssh key storage...
<sinzui> dreamcat4: it is designed to suck release files from upstreams.
<dreamcat4> i understand
<Laney> bigjools: want a bug filed or?
<bigjools> Laney: yes please.  I doubt we'll be fixing it in the near future though :(
<apw> intellectronica, filed under bug #451390, and its possible it is related to bug #376006; assuming a package set is an acl group thing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451390 in malone "limited upload rights no longer give series nomination accept/decline rights" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376006 in malone "People allowed to upload to a package set should be allowed to approve bug nominations" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376006
<sinzui> dreamcat4: but you can upload a zillion files to an ftp server or a http server that support dir listing and you can make the PRF do the work for you
<dreamcat4> i think i set the glob to point to my github account
<Laney> I'm having trouble thinking of how it could be dangerous
<bigjools> it's an inconvenience
<Laney> maybe if I download something from release n+1 and force the release in the PPA to be release n
<Laney> could cause some breakage
<sinzui> dreamcat4: what url are you thinking of?
<dreamcat4> just cant remenber where that setting is
<intellectronica> apw: thanks. i'm trying to figure out what's going on, will keep you posted
 * Laney -> bug
<apw> intellectronica, yeah ... am suspicious its the package set thing
<dreamcat4> i don't have that (public upstream host) properly set up yet.
<dreamcat4> i guess its on 'master' series page
<sinzui> dreamcat4: you can try this, http://github.com/dreamcat4/php-fpm/downloads/ but since it is not a dir listing I do not think it will work
<sinzui> dreamcat4: actually...
<intellectronica> al-maisan, bigjools: know anything about that? ^^^^^ could the changes related to packagesets have affected the driver role status of people?
<bigjools> intellectronica: it's quite possible
<sinzui> I have a dev server up. give me a few minutes and I will confirm if it will work
<intellectronica> apw: also, have you tried using the production server?
<bigjools> intellectronica: it depends on which piece of our code your bugs code is using for authentication
<dreamcat4> https://launchpad.net/php-fpm/master/+edit
<bigjools> intellectronica: actually I remember something
<apw> u
<apw> intellectronica, nope ... will do so now
<bigjools> intellectronica: I remember saying to BjornT that you'd have to fix your code once we started using packagesets, as yours only takes components into consideration I think?
<al-maisan> intellectronica: only if archive permissions based on package sets were granted I'd think..
<intellectronica> apw: cool, that will help us figure out how recently this broke
<dreamcat4> @sinuzi alternatively we might use this page: http://php-fpm.org/downloads/
<sinzui> ^ that is perfect
<intellectronica> bigjools: donnow, we're looking for driver permission for the target, but i don't know how that is implemented
<apw> intellectronica, ok it does not work on the main site either
<bigjools> intellectronica: I remember there being a check to look for package upload permissions in your code
<intellectronica> apw: thanks for checking
<dreamcat4> @sinuze thank you all. Problem solved
<sinzui> dreamcat4:using that url and the glob you set, the PRF will create  a release for each version on the master series.
<apw> intellectronica, np.  on idea is you could try adding 'linux' to my acl directly and i can see if that changes it
<dreamcat4> @sinuzi thats okay. Like you said, we could change the filenames and that will determine the release string
<sinzui> correct
<intellectronica> apw: not a bug. you're not a member of any of the teams that can approve nominations for jaunty (ubuntu-drivers and ubuntu-core-dev)
<apw> intellectronica, so am i for karmic?
<apw> as i understand things being able to upload a source package should let you do that for that package alone
<apw> and i used to be able to ... see the bugs i mentioned, they imply i should be able to too
<intellectronica> apw: i don't see anything in the code indicating that. i don't think it has anything to do with upload permissions
<intellectronica> maybe i'm missing something
<apw> intellectronica, well look at the first bug i mentioned which says it should work and is Fix Released, and i could do it for a while definatly
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/373172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373172 in malone "People allowed to upload only certain packages aren't allowed to accept nominations" [High,Fix released]
<intellectronica> i see
<intellectronica> apw: could it be that the change can be accounted for by changes in team membership?
<apw> intellectronica, ok ... i am told that the change to my upload acl was to move my rights from under my user into a package set, which puts it firmly in the scope of that second bug
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/373172
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373172 in malone "People allowed to upload only certain packages aren't allowed to accept nominations" [High,Fix released]
<apw> grrr
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/376006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376006 in malone "People allowed to upload to a package set should be allowed to approve bug nominations" [Medium,Triaged]
<intellectronica> apw: the mysetery is that i find nothing in the code to indicate that the permissions to approve nominations have anything to do with package upload permissions. either i'm stupid or maybe it used to be like that and changed later on? probably the former...
<apw> intellectronica, hehe know the feeling, would not the bug where it was added, tie to a commit in bzr in malone ?
<apw> 373172 i think it was
<intellectronica> apw: ah ok, i see where it's handled. sorry, it definitely does check for upload permissions
<apw> intellectronica, cool.. can we tell if it handle "package sets" there?
<intellectronica> apw: it doesn't, it only handles the main archive, which may be the problem
<apw> intellectronica, the main package we care about is 'linux' from a nominations point of view, so as a workaround i could ask for that to be moved to my main acl directly as well
<apw> intellectronica, or is it something simple to fix
<intellectronica> apw: i'm not sure yet. it's unlikely that i'll be able to get this fixed still today. can you survive that one day, or would you like to try and work around it for now?
<apw> intellectronica, i can ask our core-dev to accept the nom so we can survive
<intellectronica> apw: cool. i'm pretty sure we can have a fix tomorrow, but will keep you updated
<apw> intellectronica, most excellent ...
<Darxus> My package is building.
<pmatulis> what is the env. variable that will change stdout to regular english again?  this is to get a legible bug report
<Darxus> pmatulis: stdout from what?
<pmatulis> Darxus: the OS
<pmatulis> Darxus: say apt spits out errors during an operation
<pmatulis> Darxus: i don't want the errors in cyrillic, i want it in english to make a bug report
<Darxus> OHHH
<Darxus> I thought you were saying the errors were, say, not clear, in english.
<Darxus> Sorry, I don't know.
<Spads> try LANG=C
<pmatulis> ok
<Spads> I know that fixes apt when I'm on a machine that's en_GB.utf-8 and I'm en_US.utf-8
<pmatulis> will try.  example: ErrorMessage: η υποδιεργασία post-installation script επέστρεψε κατάσταση λάθους
<jdobrien> is it me or is karma not working in launchpad
<eross> theortical question - what if I make a commerical open-sourced project, do I still need to pay the yearly fee?
<phuff> wgrant: sinzui: I updated your bug with a comment indicating that we've got code in the pipeline to fix the sf.net <-> launchpad.net issue
<sinzui> rock
<beuno> eross, as in, with a license, but an option to pay for it?
<eross> right
<sinzui> phuff: thank you very much. I was seeing to much code yesterday to see what you were seeing
<eross> prob donation ware or something
<beuno> eross, as long as the code's license is open source, you're free to do whatever you like
<eross> the personal apt packaging looks like a great feature
<beuno> it's a fantastic way to deliver releases to Ubuntu users
<eross> in launchpad can i store linux/windows compiled binaries, or do they have to be mirrored from another server?
<beuno> eross, you can
<beuno> you just need to create a release
<eross> ok ty for your help
<kirkland> Error
<kirkland> The following errors were encountered:
<kirkland>     * Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1383ED1408
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1383ED1408
<Ursinha> kirkland: I think this is bug 106338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106338 in malone "Editing a bug targeted to a release crashes if you directly edit the untargeted task " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106338
<kirkland> Ursinha: okay, cool, i eventually got it to work
<Ursinha> kirkland: alright
<kirkland> Ursinha: thanks; not urgent
<kirkland> Ursinha: i've worked around it
<elfenquetsche> hi
<elfenquetsche> where can I change my e-mail-address?
<tsimpson> there is a edit button by "Email:" on your user page
<tsimpson> or use a direct link: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails
<elfenquetsche> thanks :)
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<SinDoc> How can I have Launchpad send bug notifications to our dev mailing-list?
<PovAddict> I just tried to put a comment in a launchpad bug but the "Post comment" button doesn't appear in Konqueror
<PovAddict> I had to switch to Firefox
<PovAddict> it seems pretty bad that the default browser of a LTS Kubuntu is incompatible with launchpad bugtracker :)
<wgrant> PovAddict: There are some features a little broken in Konqueror, but that is not one of them.
<PovAddict> http://stuff.povaddict.com.ar/nicolas/launchpad-konqueror.png
<wgrant> Odd. Maybe not many people are using Hardy's Konqueror, but Jaunty and Karmic don't have large issues like that.
<wgrant> I suggest filing a bug.
<PovAddict> if I can :D
<PovAddict> and KDE4 is the very reason why I'm still in Hardy
#launchpad 2009-10-15
<AskHL_> I have created a PPA which now contains a compiled package.  Having retrieved the GPG key using apt-key and added the PPA to the archives on my computer (remembering to apt-get update), I can find this package using apt-get search.  But from inside Synaptic the package doesn't appear even though I search for its precise name.  What could possibly be the reason for this?
<AskHL_> I mean apt-cache search, not apt-get search.
<wgrant> AskHL_: Did the package successfully build?
<wgrant> Which is your PPA?
<AskHL_> wgrant, it built successfully.  Actually I can find it from by navigating the menus in Synaptic
<AskHL_> ...find it from the lists by navi...
<wgrant> I don't use Synaptic, but IIRC it has some extra search indices that might not be updated frequently.
<AskHL_> It's just that it doesn't turn up in a search
<AskHL_> wgrant, thank you.  I'll take a closer look at what synaptic is doing.
<AskHL_> Ahh, of course.  It must be because of the "quick search" feature not updating immediately.  An ordinary search does in fact work.  Thanks again
<jkakar> Is it just me, or is Launchpad (edge) mega slow?
<wgrant> jkakar: Pretty quick (Launchpad-relative) for me.
<jkakar> wgrant: Cool, thanks.
<jkakar> I'm seeing 18-24s page loads. :/
<wgrant> jkakar: Which pages?
<jkakar> wgrant: project overview and individual bug pages.
<wgrant> Here it's < 5s for most pages, which is better than normal...
<jkakar> Interesting, a milestone page with 112 bugs just loaded in 5.8s.
<wgrant> Lots of that was probably SQL time, too.
<jkakar> Ah well, yay for a noisy internet connection.
<SodaPhish_> hey all
<SodaPhish_> question: how do I delete a project I created in LP?
<SodaPhish_> mthaddon, I just sent you an email...
<SodaPhish_> not sure if you're on or not.
<wgrant> SodaPhish_: Ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<SodaPhish_> wgrant, aight.  SO, emailing mthaddon wasn't the right course?   ;-)
<lifeless> emailing a specific person that could be on leave or anything is never the right course ;)
<SodaPhish_> I know... I was being smug
<SodaPhish_> or glib
<SodaPhish_> or something
<SodaPhish_> wow, lively group.
<SodaPhish_> okay, so I posted my questions... now I'll leave you all to your silence.
<spiv> Ah... sweet, sweet silence.
<MTecknology> spiv: HI!
<spiv> Good afternoon.
<MTecknology> you mean morning
<MTecknology> It's barely after midnight
<spiv> If by "barely" you mean, "sixteen and a half hours", sure ;)
<MTecknology> 01:30 here :P
<MTecknology> doing a paper and then taking an exam 08:00
<micahg> ah, the global community :)
<micahg> @now
<MTecknology> micahg: write my paper
 * micahg is still at work and it's after midnight :)
<MTecknology> so - it sounds like LP is running w/o issues and w/o users asking questions
<MTecknology> nice quiet day on irc?
<micahg> almost a 5 hour gap in here...
<maxb> Did dev.lp.net just break?
<maxb> The Launchpad ancillary wikis ({dev,help}.launchpad.net) seem to have just gone offline
<MTecknology> spiv: quiet day over?
<spiv> MTecknology: apparently!
<yann2> hello
<yann2> I am having massive issues reporting bugs since launchpad has been upgraded to 3
<yann2> I want to report a bug against open-iscsi
<yann2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-iscsi
<yann2> how can I do this? I click on report bug it sends me to the wiki, which doesnt work
<micahg> yann2: this is a question for #ubuntu-bugs, but you can use ubuntu-bug open-iscsi
<yann2> its for a server...
<micahg> are you on an ubuntu machine right now?
<yann2> yes
<micahg> you can still use ubuntu-bug
<yann2> well it will send my own machine details
<yann2> and it doesnt even have openiscsi installed
<micahg> that should be ok, I think
<micahg> yeah, it'll just note you don't have it installed
<micahg> they are working on bug submission from the command line
<yann2> and its not the same version of ubuntu neither
<maxb> Is there a LOSA around? {dev,help}.lp.net are down
<MTecknology> maxb: It's known
<wgrant> yann2: Why not run ubuntu-bug on the server...?
<yann2> wgrant > if its the same than on my laptop it s a GTK program
<wgrant> yann2: It also has a CLI frontend.
<yann2> what package is it in wgrant ?
<yann2> is it in main?
<wgrant> It's on the CDs and installed by default (even on servers, I believe), so yes, it is in main.
<wgrant> I presume it's in the apport package.
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> yann2: ^^
<yann2> yhamon@nomachine:~$ ubuntu-bug
<yann2> -bash: ubuntu-bug: command not found
<yann2> yhamon@nomachine:~$ apt-cache search --names-only ubuntu-bug
<yann2> yhamon@nomachine:~$
<yann2> ah apport
<yann2> ok :)
<wgrant> It's in the server and uec seeds. Which release is that?
<yann2> hardy, its in apport
<wgrant> Ah. Might not have been installed by default back then.
<yann2> but then it wont work for machines that dont have access to internet :)
<wgrant> What would you like to do? Your options are:
<wgrant> ...
<wgrant>   K: Keep report file for sending later or copying to somewhere else
<wgrant> That is probably why that option exists.
<yann2> ok thx
<yann2> rah it crashes my console
<yann2> bah, I give up.
<yann2> thanks for the help
<wgrant> Use the link at the bottom of the wiki page.
<wgrant> That will let you report bugs without apport.
<yann2> thanks
<wgrant> But it is strongly, strongly discouraged.
<yann2> I want to report a bug that says "openiscsi should not disconnect shares on upgrade"
<yann2> I don't understand how much additional infos would be necessary
<wgrant> The version of the package, for one thing.
<yann2> I used to be able to select the ubuntu version int he web interface :P
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> That was never possible.
<yann2> would have been a good idea 0:-)
<wgrant> Certainly.
<wgrant> But apparently Bugs devs disagree...
<yann2> well understand me, I used to be able to do something in a way, now I need to install 5MB on my production servers, copy files around, and well, it doesnt even work
<yann2> it just seems more complicated and I wonder how many people will just stop reporting bugs
<yann2> sure, most power users wont mind :/
<micahg1> yann2: I'm pretty sure console base apport will be a feature in lucid
<wgrant> Note that many Ubuntu developers vehemently disagree with the enforced ubuntu-bug usage.
<yann2> then hoy do you report bugs that are not related to a package in particular? :(
<wgrant> micahg: It works fine in Karmic...
<micahg> wgrant: ok, but I meant for LTS
<micahg> yann2: probably go in another project
<micahg> you can come in #ubuntu-bugs and ask :)
<yann2> I wanted to report that there were two CD burners in karmic desktop at some point
<yann2> nautilus and brasero, both in different places in the menu, but doing the same thing
<micahg> yann2: nautilus is the file manager with a burn feature I guess
<micahg> but brasero is the actual burner
<yann2> you actually had "Application accessories Nautilus cd writer"  and "applications Sound&video Brasero cd burner"
<yann2> or something like that
<micahg> oh, you could probably report against ubuntu-desktop
<yann2> tried
<yann2> well I tried using the web interface... :)
<micahg> ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop
<wgrant> micahg: Er, why?
<micahg> why what?  if he wants to report a bug against installing 2 burners for ubuntu-desktop
<wgrant> Nautilus and Brasero must both be installed, so it's not a metapackage problem.
<micahg> wgrant: why?
<wgrant> Nautilus only handles burning files.
<micahg> ah, so there is no bug like I said originally
<wgrant> There is a bug.
<wgrant> There are two shown.
<wgrant> But it is not a metapackage bug.
<micahg> huh?
<yann2> (it was a while back :)  )
<micahg> if they are installed, shouldn't they be shown?
<micahg> and shouldn't this actually move to #ubuntu-bugs
<wgrant> There is no point having two items.
<wgrant> And I don't have the Nautilus CD burner stuff; are you sure you don't have a residual nautilus-cd-burner installation?
<yann2> nah it was a karmic install like 3 weeks ago in a vm
<geser> it gets OT but how did you manage to install both as brasero conflicts nautilus-cd-burner?
<alkisg_work> Hello! Can I get "debug debs" from a ppa, similar to what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash says for the primary ubuntu archives?
<oSoMoN> hi all
<wgrant> alkisg_work: Discussing it literally right now.
<alkisg_work> Heh :
<alkisg_work> Thanks wgrant, I'll downgrade to the version that's in the primary archives
<oSoMoN> I'm looking at the integrated code review process in launchpad
<oSoMoN> so reviews are linked to a branch
<bigjools> alkisg_work: so the short answer is, not right now, but wgrant will make your wish come true
<oSoMoN> what happens when a branch that had reviews linked to it is deleted?
<wgrant> oSoMoN: The reviews are deleted too.
<wgrant> But you don't have to delete branches.
<wgrant> I don't particularly like the fact that they can be deleted.
<wgrant> Most projects do not delete them.
<oSoMoN> well one may want to delete a particular branch, but I agree that in general there's no need to do that
<oSoMoN> thanks for the answer
<alkisg_work> Uh, would it be possible for someone to help me find a direct http link to the debug version of "italc-client" .deb for jaunty? He'd save me from having to modify the sources of a lot of client PCs...
<wgrant> alkisg_work: The ddeb, you mean?
<alkisg_work> wgrant: Yes, I think so
<alkisg_work> (I'd like to produce a backtrace)
<wgrant> alkisg_work: Why do you want it? Why not just submit the crash and let it be retraced automatically?
<alkisg_work> wgrant: I don't get a crash dump
<wgrant> Ah.
<alkisg_work> Uhm... could I modify some setting to get a crash dump?
<wgrant> You could. But it's easy enough to grab the ddeb.
<alkisg_work> (btw, that's what I'm getting: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/293711/)
<alkisg_work> *** glibc detected *** ica: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0a3abe30 ***
<wgrant> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/i/italc/italc-client-dbgsym_1.0.9.1-0ubuntu9_i386.ddeb
<alkisg_work> ======= Backtrace: =========  <-- is that the same backtrace that the debug ddeb will give me?
<alkisg_work> Thanks a lot wgrant! May your wishes also come true :)
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jml | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<jml> Hmm. The "Affects me too" feature still doesn't seem to stop random "Me too" comments.
<wgrant> It's not exactly obvious.
<wgrant> Nor does it do anything.
<micahg> yes, a count of affects me too would be nice :)
 * micahg is filing a bug for that now
<micahg> bug 451988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451988 in malone "a count of "affects me too" would be nice for triagers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451988
<wgrant> I think there are several of those already.
<wgrant> Go and comment 'me too' on them.
<micahg> I didn't see any
<micahg> I searched for me too
<micahg> count
<micahg> and wishlist bugs
<wgrant> Hmm.
<jml> bigjools, what ought I do for https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/74247
<bigjools> jml: assign to losas
<bigjools> and they will disable
<jml> bigjools, ok.
<jml> bigjools, thanks.
<jml> hmmm.
<jml> I wonder if I should put launchpadlib into lpx
<wgrant> Quite possibly.
<wgrant> How is the CHR marathon going?
<jml> wgrant, I keep getting distracted by other things.
 * bigjools knows that feeling
<jml> also, the coding task I wanted to do to reduce CHR load has turned out to be a lot bigger than I imagined.
<BjornT> jml: for next week's CHR, maybe we should try having someone that hasn't that much responsibilites in general :) a week of CHR is similar like having vacation, in the sense that you need to plan for someone else to take care of your normal responsibilities.
<BjornT> the more responsibilites you have, the more you need to prepare in advance
<jml> BjornT, yes. I strongly agree.
<jml> also
<jml> vocabularies are almost always a terrible idea
<jml> Most of the time I want to link to a bug, say, I don't already know the number.
<jml> danilos, Ursinha: do either of you know what's going on with https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85564 ?
<mariuz> hello , i have one question about ppa , how do i know if a ppa is used ? for example https://edge.launchpad.net/~mapopa/+archive/qt4.6
<mariuz> i don't know how many people are using it
<jml> mariuz, yeah, that's a pain.
<jml> mariuz, it's a known bug that more than one person is keen to fix.
<noodles775> mariuz: no - at the moment you can only see that it's being used by the developer (in the PPA statistics section), but download stats are on the agenda :)
<mariuz> ok thanks
<jml> soyuz folk, who should I punt this question to? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85631
<bigjools> jml: reading it ...
<jml> bigjools, thanks.
<wgrant> That was discussed in #ubuntu-devel or similar a couple of days ago.
<wgrant> It's a bug in the package.
<wgrant> (discussed by the asker of that question)
 * jml answers appropriately.
<wgrant> Anyway, package bug.
<bigjools> it is a package bug
<bigjools> it even says that in the build output
<jml> wgrant, bigjools: thanks.
<bigjools> jml: I'll answer it
<jml> bigjools, ok thanks.
<jml> now, only one _actual_ question left, which I need translations help for.
<jml> time to prepare a list of admin tasks.
<bigjools> jml: if you're curious, it's because translations are only stripped in official builders and that's where the package bug is
<jml> bigjools, good to know :)
<jml> danilos, Ursinha: actually, there's another question: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/85512
<jml> someone wants to have their project deleted and a new project group of the same name created
<jml> I don't know how to actually do that
<mrevell> jml: AFAIK it's a LOSA task.
<jml> :(
<mthaddon> creating new project groups was always a kiko thing
<jml> mthaddon, I have permission to do that, I think.
<jml> mthaddon, but I don't think I can do it as long as there's a project of the same name that already exists
<mthaddon> jml: you'll probably have to rename the old project first
<wgrant> Rename, deactivate, create.
<jml> mthaddon, ahh, rename. thanks.
 * jml files https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/452056
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452056 in launchpad-registry "End users cannot create project groups" [Undecided,New]
<jml> and projects can be renamed via the API?
<CT3n> how can i check a location in translations so i could understand the context of a scentence or words? is that possible?
<mpt> Is there any way I can get a combined list of bug reports that are either (a) filed against the update-manager project or (b) filed against the update-manager Ubuntu source package?
<jml> mpt, no.
<jml> mpt, at least, not through the web UI.
<Appiah> On the OpenID page it says sourceforge is supported , but it's not.
<jpds> Appiah: It is.
<Appiah> just asked in sf since I cant login and they say it's not
<jpds> Appiah: https://sourceforge.net/account/login.php click the OpenID icon and enter your LP OpenID link?
<Appiah> did
<Appiah> worked before for me >_>
<Appiah> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/sourceforge/wiki/OpenID#SupportedProviders
<jml> Appiah, there was an issue with this recently. we've had word that SF has fixed the bug & are waiting to deploy it.
<jml> Appiah, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/449105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449105 in launchpad-foundations "logging into sourceforge with openid breaks" [High,Invalid]
<Appiah> ah
<jml> is there a way to get a web URL for an API object?
<james_w> I've seen people do hacks with self_link
<james_w> I'm not sure if web_link was recently added
<jml> james_w, thanks.
<Oli```> Hi all. Is there anyone here that could change my lp nick to something that doesn't contain half my email address?
<idnar> you can edit it yourself on your profile page, I think
<jpds> Oli```: Change your "Name" on https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<Oli```> yeawoohoo! thanks jpds
<kiko> jml, I think they can, but I've never done that myself
<jml> kiko, web URLs for API objects?
<noodles775> jml: bug 316694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316694 in launchpadlib "Add web_link property to resources" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316694
<jml> noodles775, thanks.
<kiko> jml, renaming projects via the API -- it does require .Admin though
<jml> kiko, yeah, it requires .Admin
<jml> which sadly I lack.
<kiko> I have it, what do you want renamed?
<jml> kiko, Rename tqila to tqla and rename puredyne to puredyne-old
<kiko> one sec
<jml> kiko, thanks.
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/tqla
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/puredyne-orig
<jml> kiko, thanks :)
<kiko> jml, if they want puredyne-orig renamed to something else later let me know
<kiko> that's one way of avoiding a deactivated project
<jml> kiko, will do.
<kiko> jml, I take it puredyn want a PG?
<kiko> +e
<jml> kiko, yes
<kiko> gtcha
<jml> kiko, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85377
<jml> danilo_, now that I know you are around, I have some translations questions for you
<danilo_> jml: the ones I already responded to or some new ones? :)
<jml> maybe some new ones.
<jml> I'll have a look :)
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> launchpad.net/zeitgeist is showing an obsolete version in the Downloads pane at the right of the page. Bug?
<dtchen> is there a way to view the activity log for a bug?
<maxb> Append /+activity to the URL
<maxb> and argue vociferously in the bug about how it sucks that it was removed
<dtchen> maxb: thanks!
<sbordet> jml, there for some question ?
<jml> sbordet, depends on the question? :)
<sbordet> I would like to report some bug about karmic, and followed instructions on how to
<sbordet> I tried to create an account in launchpad
<sbordet> but says my email is already taken
<sbordet> try to login, no dice
<sbordet> try to get a new password, it says that launchpad cannot find my account details
<sbordet> I am stuck now, jml :)
<sbordet> you know what should I do ?
<jml> hmm.
<jml> sbordet, I'm not sure. I'll look into it. will be a few minutes, I'm afraid.
<sbordet> no problem, ping me here
<sbordet> need details, jml ? e.g. my email ?
<jml> sbordet, I'll let you know.
<sbordet> I don't think I ever had an account... if it's easier to delete it, just do it, and I'll recreate it
<jml> will do.
<jml> I'm also on a phone call right now
<jml> which basically prevents me doing anything that requires new thinking :)
<beuno> sbordet, do you have an ubuntu one account?
<sbordet> beuno, no, have not used ubuntu one yet
<beuno> sbordet, have you requested ubuntu CDs?
<beuno> I
<sbordet> I have an ubuntu forums account
<beuno> I'm trying to see if you have an openid account, but not a LP one
<sbordet> no, have not requested cds
<beuno> there used to be a bug around that
<sbordet> I don't have an openid account that I manage, unless you refer to openid support provided by, e.g., blogger.com
<beuno> ok, so it's not that
<beuno> what's the email address?
<sbordet> beuno, simone.bordet@gmail.com
<beuno> mthaddon, any LOSA around to check if that email is in the DB?  ^
<matsubara> sbordet, see if you got new email from Launchpad to reset your password
<matsubara> beuno, sbordet: I just did the reset password workflow from login.launchpad.net instead of from launchpad.net/+login
<sbordet> matsubara, got email and reset password
<sbordet> it directs me to launchpad with openid
<matsubara> sbordet, are you able to login now?
<sbordet> matsubara:
<sbordet> Oops!
<sbordet> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<sbordet> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<sbordet> (Error ID: OOPS-1384G2331)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1384G2331
<matsubara> that's a start, a bad one but a start. :-)
<matsubara> I need to wait 10 min for that log report to be available.
<sbordet> sure
<matsubara> sinzui, have you seen an oops like: OOPS-1384G2331 before?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1384G2331
<sinzui> matsubara: no, but registry does not often look at login issues. This is defintely coming from SSO too
<jml> ok, so where were we.
<matsubara> sinzui, sorry to bother you then. I guess it's foundations then
<sinzui> login, and creation stuff is usually foundations, but since this traceback shows account, that may also mean it is ISD who manages SSO
<matsubara> thanks sinzui
<sbordet> guys, I got another email asking me to finish my account
<sbordet> I entered name and again password
<sbordet> got this error:
<sbordet> The email address simone.bordet@gmail.com is already registered in the Launchpad Login Service (used by the Ubuntu shop and other OpenID sites). Please use the same email and password to log into Launchpad.
<sbordet> tried to login as before, but got another oops
<matsubara> sbordet, what happens if you try to login using: https://login.launchpad.net/
<matsubara> ?
<sbordet> matsubara, I get a message saying that:
<sbordet> The email address 'simone.bordet@gmail.com' has not yet been confirmed. We sent an email to that address with instructions on how to confirm that it belongs to you.
<sbordet> and I do not proceed
<matsubara> sbordet, I think you're hitting bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/415977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415977 in launchpad-foundations "Password recovery on account creation is confusing for non-Launchpad users" [High,Triaged]
<matsubara> sbordet, not sure what's the workaround though since when we tried the reset password using login.launchpad.net you hit an oops
<sbordet> matsubara, yes :(
<sbordet> matsubara, can you delete my account entirely ?
<matsubara> sbordet, I can't. one way of workaround this is to go to launchpad.net, click the login/register button, add your email address like: simone.bordet+lp@gmail.com and then proceed with the new account creation
<matsubara> this will effectively create a new account on Launchpad that will allow you to file bugs on Ubuntu as you intended initially
<matsubara> later on you can merge your old account with the newly created account
<sbordet> matsubara, but should I create that gmail account ?
<LaPingvino> the plus and everything behind it leads to the address mentioned before the plus
<matsubara> sbordet, no need, gmail works that way. if you add a +anything to your account it'll go to your main gmail account
<LaPingvino> the plus and the rest are ignored by gmail
<sbordet> oh well, every day is good to learn something :)
<sbordet> I'll try
<sbordet> matsubara, that worked
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<Remaille> hi, I am abit lost with bzr (beginner). I uploaded a full source code on LP with bzr
<Remaille> now, I have received another set from somebody else and i would like do merge it with the one on LP
<Remaille> it is translations actually
<Remaille> how coudl i do that ? bzr commit sends me "not a branch"
<Remaille> thanks
<mathepic> bzr branch MAIN_LOC
<mathepic> then go into the directory created
<mathepic> then bzr merge OTHER_LOC
<Remaille> hum, sorry for not being "clear" : on LP i have a source code translated at 50%
<Remaille> i juste received the other half of the translated file
<Remaille> filenales are the same, directory structure too
<Remaille> thnaks :)
<mzz> Remaille: so the thing you received isn't a bzr branch at all, right?
<Remaille> yes juste a big zip with plenty of python files in it
<mzz> Remaille: I guess I'd just check out what's on launchpad, then untar or whatever the files you received on top of that, then "bzr st"/"bzr di" to check for sanity, then commit and push to launchpad
<mzz> and "check out" was the wrong word, I meant "get"
<Remaille> bzr st : not a branch
<Remaille> :s
<mzz> Remaille: that's assuming the zip you got contains no .bzr directory and was based on the same version of the code as what's in launchpad
<mzz> Remaille: how did you get what's in launchpad?
<Remaille> i pushed it as a very first commit a few days ago
<mzz> Remaille: the idea is to unzip the files you got on top of your bzr branch of what's in launchpad, while leaving the .bzr directory intact
<Remaille> one guy translated the menus of the soft, one another translated the tabs
<mzz> Remaille: I can't give you exact instructions without knowing the exact branch names and pathnames involved
<Remaille> https://code.launchpad.net/linuxedu
<mzz> Remaille: do you still have the branch you pushed to launchpad?
<Remaille> the folder are ~/sadms/sadms_marc and ~/sadms/sadms_bruno
<Remaille>  ~/sadms/sadms_bruno has been pushed to LP
<Remaille> yes
<mzz> Remaille: ok. "bzr st" inside ~/sadms/sadms_bruno gives no output, right?
<mzz> Remaille: and "bzr st" inside the other sadms gives "not a branch"?
<Remaille> mzz, right no output
<Remaille> mzz, yes
<mzz> Remaille: then I'd "cp -r ../sadms_marc/* ." from inside sadms_bruno, then run "bzr st", assuming I understand what was modified correctly
<mzz> specifically: I'm hoping they didn't both modify the same files
<Remaille> mzz, they did ! ;-)
<Remaille> :-s
<mzz> it's possible this cp operation replaces a few files with older versions. "bzr st" and "bzr di" should tell you if that happened, and you can then just "bzr revert" to get the newer files back
<mzz> ok, bzr can still help, but this'll be a bit more of a hassle
<Remaille> i thought it would be simple as "bzr merge"
<mzz> oh wait
<mzz> you only have the one revision of this in bzr, right?
<Remaille> yes
<mzz> err, that makes this more awkward
<Remaille> gosh
<mzz> if the version of the code modified by sadms_marc was in bzr you could branch that revision, commit the changes from sadms_marc on top of that, and then merge the two branches
<mzz> hmm, let me see if there's a trick to make bzr still help here
<mzz> Remaille: the problem is that without ancestry information bzr can't tell which changes in sadms_marc are desirable and which aren't
<mzz> Remaille: if bzr knows about the version both sadms_marc and sadms_bruno are based on it can use that to tell what's what
<mzz> I think I'd just do the merge by hand here
<mzz> someone else here might have a better idea though.
<Remaille> thanks a lot mzz I learned a lot on bzr :)
<Remaille> (need to learn more ! ;-))
<mzz> Remaille: basically you have more information than bzr does (you know about the previous revision, so you can tell which of the differences between _marc and _bruno are actually changes from that original revision to _bruno and which are the actual changes from that original revision to _marc which you want)
<mzz> bzr doesn't know about that original revision, so it doesn't know what the changes from that revision to _marc are, only what the differences between _marc and _bruno are
<mzz> and that's not enough information to do the merge automatically
<mzz> this will obviously get better as you use bzr a bit longer and you start having the version of the code contributors work on in bzr (or even better: contributors start using bzr too)
<mzz> oh, also #bzr is a good place to ask about this kind of thing (I actually thought this was #bzr)
<Remaille> thanks i didn't know about this chan
<Remaille> see you :)
#launchpad 2009-10-16
<lfaraone_> kiko: deryck said about a week ago that he'd email me, but I haven't heard anything from him and he's been off IRC.
<lfaraone_> kiko: he's not blocked by something I need to do, right?
<sproaty> Can I set Translations' daily branch export to export .mo files rather than .po?
<sproaty> I find myself requesting to be emailed the .mo over and over
<AskHL_> I have uploaded packages to PPAs in two places: the user PPA and a team PPA.  The former doesn't get my signing key listed in the 'technical details', although the other one does.  I must have forgotten something when creating the package, but can't find out what.  What might be the problem?
<AskHL_> (People importing my personal key will still see warnings for the offending package, but not the other.  I.e. it hasn't been signed properly, in spite of the fact that I have a .dput.cf which says allow_unsigned_uploads = 0)
<wgrant> AskHL_: The signing of the repository and the signing of uploads are unrelated.
<wgrant> If you've recently created your team PPA (in the past hour, perhaps), it might just not have had its key generated yet.
<AskHL_> It is the user PPA which is the problem
<AskHL_> And it was created more than a day ago
<wgrant> Can you link me to both?
<AskHL_> https://launchpad.net/~askhl/+archive/ppa
<AskHL_> This is my personal one
<AskHL_> https://launchpad.net/~pyg3t-dev-team/+archive/ppa/ this is a team PPA
<wgrant> You created your personal PPA on launchpad.net and not edge.launchpad.net?
<AskHL_> Launchpad.net to the best of my knowledge.  I used the 'create PPA' on my user page - the button links URL is https://launchpad.net/~askhl/+activate-ppa
<mzz> I didn't even know it was possible to end up with unsigned packages in a ppa?
<wgrant> mzz: You cannot upload unsigned packages, but that is not relevant to the problem here.
<wgrant> spm: Is ppa-generate-keys running OK>?
<mzz> I know, I meant the generated binaries would normally end up signed by a ppa-specific key
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But the key is generated by a cron job.
<wgrant> And PPAs can be published before the key is created.
<AskHL_> But that should be completely automatic then?  I've checked again, and cannot find a button to request this.
<wgrant> It is fully automatic.
<wgrant> Unless it is broken.
<wgrant> Which it probably is.
<wgrant> So, you don't need to do anything.
<AskHL_> wgrant, thanks again for fixing everything then!
<wgrant> AskHL_: I can't fix anything; the best I can do is poke (presumably lunching) sysadmins to see if anything is wrong.
<AskHL_> wgrant, in that case, thank you for repeatedly making it so that everything is eventually fixed
<spm> wgrant: AskHL_: nope. not working. blowing up quite spectacularly actually.
<wgrant> spm: Great.
<wgrant> (how's it exploding?)
<spm> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'signing_key'
<spm> lib/lp/archivepublisher/archivesigningkey.py", line 69, in generateSigningKey
<spm> if default_ppa.signing_key is None:
<wgrant> default_ppa is None?
<wgrant> Yep.
<spm> I'd assume that's line 69 in that file.
<wgrant> That's why I asked about the edge thing.
<spm> edge thing? I may have missed that.
<spm> oh I see.
<wgrant> On edge, the first PPA no longer has to be named 'ppa'.
<wgrant> But 3.0 assumes that if a person has any PPAs, there is one named 'ppa'
<wgrant> It will break a few backwards-compatibility things in the webapp too, but nothing quite as important.
<wgrant> I guess somebody will need to organise a CP, since the data is already broken :(
<mzz> but his personal ppa *is* actually called "ppa", right?
<wgrant> His is.
<wgrant> But there is an earlier one that is not.
<mzz> ahh
<wgrant> Which is breaking key generation for anything created afterwards.
<mzz> oh, wait, that breaks the entire cron job? bah.
<wgrant> Well, I guess there was no reason to think it would fail.
<mzz> yes, I can see how that would happen. I just wasn't thinking.
<wgrant> I suppose nothing can be done until London awakes.
<wgrant> (devel r9687 is to blame)
<spm> wgrant: it's been broken a couple of days now. so ... yeah seriously ungood. but a few more hours aint gunna hurt more.
<wgrant> Indeed, it landed longer ago than I thought.
<bcurtiswx> hey all,  bug #78596 any chance thats getting fixed??  I need to dup bug Bug #408530 and Bug #443340 and i don't really want to move dupes over
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408530 in empathy "empathy assertion failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408530
<ubottu> Bug 443340 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/443340 is private
<bcurtiswx>  Bug 443340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443340 in empathy "empathy assert failure: empathy:ERROR:empathy-tp-chat.c:1391:empathy_tp_chat_acknowledge_message: assertion failed: (m != NULL)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443340
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: There's a launchpadlib script around to do that for you.
<wgrant> Although it's a bit noisy.
<bcurtiswx> wgrant, cool.. how would I use this?
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: I don't know, sorry. I know it exists, but I have no idea where.
<wgrant> It would be very easy to rewrite it yourself, though.
<bcurtiswx> wgrant, also cool.. and where would I do this at...
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: Have you ever written anything using launchpadlib beforE?
<bcurtiswx> wgrant, negative
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: Do you know Python?
<bcurtiswx> wgrant, C, FORTRAN, IDL, MATLAB, CSS, HTML.. no python tho... yet maybe :P
<spm> bcurtiswx: no cobol? for shame. :-)
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> oh yeah MYSQL too
<bcurtiswx> PHP
<spm> those two aren't languages. the latter being line noise masquerading as a language (ignoring that I know php far better than python...)
<bcurtiswx> haha, i have a sql/php/html/css site going... im proud of it..
<bcurtiswx> im into new languages tho
<bcurtiswx> if that only worked on women :D
<bcurtiswx> wgrant: any good beginner examples of python (that may help me write a python code) ?
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: I'm just testing the script now.
<bcurtiswx> it was that easy?
<wgrant> It contains 7 lines of code.
<mzz> (and python is not a good language for writing really long lines of code in)
<wgrant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294343/
<wgrant> Replace the source and destination numbers, and run it to test on staging.
<wgrant> If it's doing what you want, then use EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT instead of STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT on line 5, and it will do it in the real DB.
<bcurtiswx> testing use the same reports as regular?
<mzz> edge uses the same db, staging uses a copy of that db (I don't know the update frequency)
<bcurtiswx> mzz, k thx
<mzz> afaik, etc
<bcurtiswx> wgrant, run this on my comp?.. is there a specific package i'll need?
<wgrant> bcurtiswx: python-launchpadlib
<mbt> Hello.  The reactos-core project's trunk branch mirror is failing to import on LP; using bzr and bzr-svn directly on my local system, it works just fine.  Do I need to file a bug in Launchpad, and if so, which of the components would I file it against?
<spiv> mwhudson: ^
<mwhudson> mbt: not that launchpad does not (yet) use bzr-svn
<mwhudson> mbt: can you give me a link to your branch?
<mbt> To the one I just pulled?
<mbt> Or to the one in LP/
<mwhudson> mbt: the vcs-imports branch in launchoad
<mbt> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/reactos-core/trunk
<mbt> I just tried it again and it failed again almost instantly
<mwhudson> i will look at that as soon as dns works for me again :(
<mbt> mwhudson, 91.189.90.218
<mwhudson> mbt: oh that one
<mwhudson> mbt: it means you have files with mixed line endings in your history somewhere
<mbt> Is there already a bug report against LP for that?
<mwhudson> yeah, looking for it now
<mwhudson> the fix though is "use bzr-svn for imports"
<mbt> lol
<mwhudson> which hopefully will be done really really soon now
<mbt> Any idea when that might be?
<mbt> Ahh, alright.
<mbt> Is there a place to gather a list of branches that an admin will automatically purge and queue for import when that happens?
<mbt> I don't know about other branches, but this one has a lot of history and took me 4 hours or so for the initial import here.
<mwhudson> mbt: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs/+bug/256050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256050 in scipy "trouble with mixed-EOL files with svn:eol-style=native" [Undecided,New]
<mbt> (I actually am planning on mirroring it in bzr here since I kinda want to follow that project, though I can't do it as well as if LP is mirroring it for me, since I don't know how to set up bzr to send me pretty emails like LP does for updates :))
<mwhudson> mbt: no, i guess we'll retry all imports that have never succeeded with bzr-svn
<mwhudson> mbt: in the context of the import system "four hours" is fairly moderate btw
<mbt> Oh?
<mwhudson> i think the record is three weeks
<mbt> For an import‽ Of what?
<mwhudson> the linux kernel
<mbt> Oh, wow.
<mwhudson> (it failed, too!)
<mwhudson> but several days is not unusual, esp with slow svn servers
<mbt> Odd, I remember requesting a glibc mirror and that was refused on the basis of being too resource intensive
<mwhudson> mbt: that was ram consumption, not cpu
<mbt> Are there dedicated first-time-import machines, or is the job of first-import and mirroring shared by the same group of machines?
<wgrant> If you want /really/ slow, have a look at ohloh's Launchpad import...
<mbt> Though, another question: is there a way to bootstrap a vcs-import branch from a bzr mirror but then point it to the original mirror (say svn or git)?
<mwhudson> mbt: no, there aren't first time import machines
<mwhudson> mbt: we can bootstrap yeah, but only from the "right sort" of mirror
<mwhudson> and no sane person wants to run cscvs for themselves
<mbt> No, I looked at that
<mwhudson> (see previous comments about bzr-svn)
<mbt> I believe that was when I said "Any project using CVS isn't work my time, period."
<mbt> (Unless it's mirrored somewhere useful like LP ;-))
<zooko> Folks, how do I change the title of a bug?
<wgrant> zooko: Click the yellow pencil icon next to the title.
<zooko> Thanks.
<zooko> Hrm, such an icon doesn't appear there.
<zooko> wgrant: does this mean that I'm not authorized to change the title of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/452774 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452774 in python-defaults "regression from python 2.6.2 and from upstream python 2.6.4 in distutils (?)" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> zooko: As long as you're logged in and can see the bug, you can change its title.
<zooko> Hm, but there is no pencil icon to the right of the title, although there are pencil icons to the rights of other items on this page.
<wgrant> At my resolution, it wraps to just under the title on the bug you provided.
<wgrant> What about bug #1, which has a short summary?
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<wgrant> http://williamgrant.id.au/f/1/2009/there-it-is.png
<zooko> Taking a while to load #1 there...
<zooko> No I see no pencil there.
<zooko> Your screenshot is helpful!  Here's mine:
<wgrant> Which browser?
<zooko> http://williamgrant.id.au/f/1/2009/there-it-is.png
<zooko> oops
<zooko> http://zooko.com/nopencil.png
<zooko> konqueror 4.3.21
<wgrant> Ah. Konqueror.
<zooko> 4.3.2 i mean
<wgrant> There are a few other related bugs in Konqueror, but I didn't think that was one of them...
<wgrant> For now, use another browser or add /+edit to the URL.
<wgrant> And file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<zooko> Thanks.
<zooko> Oh this bug that I filed against python in Karmic is totally bogus and is my mistake.
<zooko> How do I close it quickly before it wastes people's time?
<wgrant> Hit the edit icon next to the status, and select Invalid.
<zooko> And as for filing a bug on launchpad itself, shall I attach my screenshot?
<wgrant> Please do.
<wgrant> And browser version.
<zooko> Also opened another one saying that I can see any characters in my comments.
<mdke> danilos: re bug 425578 - are you sure all ubuntu packagers have access to download all templates? I don't, even though I'm in ~ubuntu-dev. It would be very useful to be able to download these templates rather than request it from ~ubuntu-translations-coordinators members all the time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425578 in rosetta "ubuntu-translators should be able to batch-request templates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425578
<wgrant> mdke: ~ubuntu-dev doesn't confer any privileges at this point.
<wgrant> mdke: And it looks like the export operation is restricted to those with component upload rights, which I don't believe you have.
<wgrant> This is perhaps not a sane restriction now that package- and packageset-specific permissions exist.
<mdke> wgrant: right - I can upload ubuntu-docs and gnome-user-docs (main) but am only a member of ~ubuntu-dev in Launchpad. but I need those translations!
<dpm> mdke, for the time being, I've requested an export of the ubuntu-docs and kubuntu-docs translations. This won't solve the problem, but at least you'll get the translations. I'll send you the link once the export has finished
<dpm> and good morning, btw :)
<wgrant> mdke: You want to file a bug asking for that restriction to take into more specific permissions.
<wgrant> s/into/into account/
<mdke> dpm: thanks and good morning - it's ubuntu-docs and gnome-user-docs I need if you wouldn't mind :)
<mdke> wgrant: I've posted to the same bug, although possibly a separate bug is warranted, I don't know
<dpm> mdke, sure, let me request the gnome-user-docs export
<mdke> dpm: thanks a lot
<dpm> no worries
<ronny> sup
<maxb> Hi, how do I apply to become owner of a Launchpad project record for a project that I am upstream for?
<maxb> Also, can vcs-imports import from a svn repository that requires a username/password of "guest"/"guest" ?
<geser> kfogel: how to proceed with the apidoc toc to get it moving (https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg01304.html)? wait on a reply from Leonard or file a bug as Gary proposed?
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: jml | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<maxb> Hi, how do I apply to become owner of a Launchpad project record for a project that I am upstream for?
<maxb> Also, can vcs-imports import from a svn repository that requires a username/password of "guest"/"guest" ?
<jml> maxb, the answer to the latter is "No", I think.
<maxb> :-/
<jml> maybe
<jml> maxb, have you tried putting the user/pass in the URL?
<maxb> How would I try it?
<jml> maxb, http://user:pass@example.com/svn/project/trunk/
<maxb> Sorry, I mean, I thought vcs-import config changes required LOSAs
<jml> maxb, register a new one.
<jml> maxb, or give me the URL & I can try :)
<jml> maxb, the URL of the code import that is.
<maxb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/cvs2svn/trunk
<jml> as for changing project owner, I'm fairly sure, although not certain, that that requires a LOSA
<jml> ok. we forbid user names.
<maxb> thumper is the current owner of the project
<jml> maxb, so the answer to the latter is definitely "no"
<jml> maxb, but that's probably a bug, and maybe one that's easily fixed after we move to using bzr-svn
<wgrant> Usernames are forbidden because Subversion is braindead.
<maxb> a.k.a. "Get your project off that hideous hosting infrastructure" :-)
<wgrant> Subversion doesn't accept them in the URL; only as commandline options.
<jml> wgrant, oh right.
<maxb> uh
<maxb> no
<jml> wgrant, but, we don't use svn.
<jml> maybe cscvs does
<maxb> svn will happily take usernames in the url
<jml> but in that case, cscvs is brain dead
<wgrant> maxb: Passwords?
<maxb> iffier. I'd have to check :-)
<jml> anyway.
<jml> Python 2.5
<jml> bzr-svn
<jml> happiness.
<wgrant> bzr-svn works with 2.4, doesn't it?
<jml> nope.
<maxb> Well, no problem, we think we might have the testsuite running clean on 2.5 by EOD
<wgrant> I see an email from jelmer suggesting that at one point it was broken, but that was a bug.
<jml> wuuu
<wgrant> I see other reasonable references that it supports 2.4.
<jml> wgrant, hmm. I'm simply going on what I've been repeatedly told.
<jml> maxb, in answer to your first question
<jml> maxb, ask a question on the launchpad project & give me the URL. I'll ask a LOSA to get it sorted.
<jml> maxb, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/452962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452962 in launchpad-code "Cannot specify username and password for Subversion repositories" [Low,Triaged]
<maxb> I assume I'm fairly safe assuming that thumper is the current registrant in the role of a placeholder, rather than because he particularly wants the project record
<jml> maxb, I believe so.
<jml> maxb, usual practice is for projects like that to be owned by "registry"
<maxb> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85998
<jml> maxb, ta
<jml> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85987 <-- I really need to start using PPAs.
<jml> wgrant, can I tempt you to answer https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/85987 ?
<wgrant> jml: Was just looking.
<jml> wgrant, thanks.
<jml> danilos, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/85512
<jml> oh, you answered that yesterday
<jml> but it's open again.
<_Andrew> I'm having problems with the amd64 build server connecting to my ppa.. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33780328/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.ogre_1.6.4~ogredev6_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<_Andrew> I tried rebuilding but same problem
<_Andrew> https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev/+build/1294350
<wgrant> Uhoh.
<noodles775> hrm... ppa.launchpad.net seems to be timing out... no, just very slow in responding.
<wgrant> Yeah, it's pretty dead.
<_Andrew> :S
<wgrant> jml: I think 85987 is probably a launchpad-buildd bug, but it seems odd that it wouldn't be hit more often.
<wgrant> Easy enough to work around, but you might want to get a real person to have a look.
<noodles775> wgrant: I thought you were *more* than real :)
<wgrant> noodles775: Lies.
<jml> wgrant, if only someone from soyuz were hanging around on this channel...
<wgrant> More like infinity.
<wgrant> But he is no longer.
<danilos> jml: done
<jml> danilos, thank you.
<bigjools> lamont would be the buildd man now
<bigjools> jml: I'll ping him about that question
<jml> bigjools, thanks.
<_Andrew> Should I try building again?
<noodles775> _Andrew: not yet, the sys admins are on it right now...
<_Andrew> ok
<noodles775> _Andrew: ok, thanks to the admins, it should be better now :)
<_Andrew> awesome, I'll try rebuilding
<dpm> mdke, ubuntu-docs export -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33774796/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<_Andrew> um
<_Andrew> Build can not be retried
<_Andrew> https://launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/+archive/ogredev/+build/1294350
<dpm> mdke, and gnome-user-docs export -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33774991/launchpad-export.tar.gz
<_Andrew> oh wait nevermind.. "Start in 19 minutes (2505)"
<noodles775> _Andrew: it's goin...
<noodles775> exactly :)
<jml> so I guess I should answer that question with "try again now"?
<tim_blechmann> hi, i'd like to rename my launchpad user, although, i already created some ppas. therefore, i'd like to remove the ppas, change the name and recreate the ppas ... is it possible to do this? i didn't find a way to remove ppas in the web interface ...
<jml> tim_blechmann, you can have the PPAs disabled. Currently that requires administrator intervention, so the whole process takes a few days.
<tim_blechmann> jml, thanks, is it possible to rename a user, with disabled ppas?
<jml> tim_blechmann, yes, I think so.
<jml> tim_blechmann, although I haven't actually done it myself.
<tim_blechmann> great ... how can i contact an administrator? like, is there a support request form?
<jml> tim_blechmann, file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpa
<jml> d
<jml> tim_blechmann, I'll make sure it gets to the admins.
<tim_blechmann> jml, i've posted the question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/86001 ... thanks in advance
<jml> tim_blechmann, np.
<tim> building a package for i386, is there a way to specify a minimum architecture, like i586 or i686? my application uses the cmpxchg8b opcode, which is not available on i386 and i486
<geser> i386 describes the ia32 family (i386, i486, i586, i686, and so on), I don't know what's the current supported cpu minimum for ubuntu
<tsimpson> I think it's 586 (could be 486 though)
<mzz> same here
<mzz> that is: pretty sure it won't actually install on 386 (iirc glibc doesn't work on that, among other things). I'm not sure about 486.
<tsimpson> I think you can assume at least 586 generally, but there's no real way to encode that in the .deb
<tsimpson> so if Ubuntu runs on 486, your app will install but fail horribly ;)
<tsimpson> unless you do runtime CPU detection
<mzz> where "fail horribly" probably means "crash with SIGILL", iirc
<mzz> I have no idea if you should even try to handle that at the packaging level, given that people might move the installed system to a different cpu
<tim> i doubt anyone will run it on an 486 machine ... i'll try to specify -march=i586 ...
<mzz> runtime detection might make more sense.
<tim> i could possibly add some runtime detection, refusing to start on 486, though
<tim> too bad, gcc doesn't provide a -mcx8 for 32-bit targets :/
<mzz> what'd that buy you?
<mzz> the generated code would just crash just like your manual opcode (inline asm?) code would
<mzz> -mwhatever doesn't cause gcc to automagically generate a runtime cpu check that runs before main or the like
<tim> well, i don't care about 486 compatibility ... not with an application, that makes heavy use of sse/sse2 instructions and lock-free data structures ;)
<tim> still, it would simplify my build process
<maxb> Does launchpad require gpg signatures on merge-proposal creation emails?
<theLawless1> just curious, any Canadians having PAINFULLY slow download times from Launchpad today?
<abentley> theLawless1: No, I'm getting ~80 KBs.
<theLawless1_> hmmm, I'm trying to download bzr via two different ISPs, but only getting ~1k
<theLawless1_> I'm trying to find out if there are mirrors of the downloads anywhere?
<jml> maxb, don't know, sorry.
<jml> maxb, probably.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to:  Read https://help.launchpad.net for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: see channel #launchpad-dev
<cl_2> hi guys! i didn't contribute to my myproject for the last 2 month. now my projects contribution points are down to 30. i've been commiting new code since a few days now, but my points are still dropping. is this expected behavior?
<cl_2> sorry, i was disconnected. anybody replied yet? :-D
<AskHL_> cl_2, I think the points accumulated in the past are running out.  You still gain new points by contributing, it's just that the old ones are running out faster
<cl_2> AskHL_: ah i see, thanks
<AskHL_> cl_2, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<cl_2> thats exactly the page i was looking for, thanks again :-)
<ikanobori> Dear lads, when you try to register an PGP key which has not yet been added to the Ubuntu keyservers you get a message to send your key to the keyservers with gpg --send-keys --keyserver xyz
<AskHL_> No problem!
<ikanobori> However, this message should read, gpg --send-keys --keyserver xyz KEYID
<ikanobori> Like explained in the larger page about PGP.
<cl_2> AskHL_: i just had a look at https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+karma. shouldnt my commits be listed there?
<AskHL_> cl_2, I believe so - at least for me they are.
<cl_2> AskHL_: for me they aren't. theres just a "bug comment added" entry i did for another project
<cl_2> there are only translation, bug and branch register actions listed, but no commits
<AskHL_> cl_2, strange.  Presumably you are not committing to a /+junk/ destination?
<cl_2> AskHL_: no, they're all development branches
<AskHL_> Anyway, I'm not exactly a Launchpad expert, so maybe someone else can figure this out.
<cl_2> AskHL_: anybody else here i can talk to?
<AskHL_> cl_2, not in particular, but someone might answer later
<cl_2> AskHL_: ok, thanks again
<fale> hi
<fale> I'm having the error 'hangs at 1kb to go' uploading packages
<fale> could I use a normal ftp program instead of dput?
<Wild_Cat> That's possibly an FAQ, but is it worth registering a project on LP if it's for a very small program (as in ~50 lines of Python)?
<beuno> Wild_Cat, it is
<beuno> it's a nice way for people to find the code and interact with it
<beuno> submit patches, bugs, etc
<beuno> you never know what will happen in open source  ;)
<Wild_Cat> yeah, figures. At the very least people will find it in Google.
<Wild_Cat> (seeing that I wrote it when Google only returned stuff that didn't work)
<beuno> exactly
<mathepic> Everything is worth registering on LP.
<beuno> that's my motto as well
<beuno> "the open source supermarket"
<mathepic> Why, when you create a project, does it show this? "Requesting Ubuntu CDs is done at shipit.ubuntu.com"
<beuno> mathepic, because of the large amount of people who register a project in Launchpad because they want Ubuntu CDs
<beuno> sinzui, ping
<beuno> that said
<beuno> now that we have open id split out
<beuno> does that still apply?
<mathepic> What does a launchpad project have to do with a Ubuntu CD?
<sinzui> Nothing now
<beuno> mathepic, you used to have to create a Launchpad account to request CDs
<beuno> so, I suspect we can drop that
<sinzui> Launchpad developers wrote the site a few years ago
<sinzui> hi beuno
 * beuno suspects that's sinzui's way of saying +1
<beuno> hi sinzui!
<beuno> sinzui, so, want a bug for that?  or even better, a branch for review?  :)
 * beuno hasn't worked on LP code in a while and is getting nervous
<sinzui> I think we can remove that. message now.
<beuno> super
<sinzui> We still need links next to the matching projects that invite users to translate the existing project
<beuno> absolutely
<sinzui> That and test project are the only cruft we get  now
<beuno> I like problems getting smaller
<beuno> it means we have a chance at fixing them!
<BlouBlou> I have a problem wich my launchpad, I changed my image, and it doesn't change, I remove my image, and it doesn't change to default too, what can I do? :S
<beuno> BlouBlou, there's a bug
<beuno> where you need to upload the image *and* mark the radio button
<beuno> did you click on the radio button when you specified the image?
<beuno> it's a bug assigned to me that I never got to
<beuno> 2 lines of javascript
<BlouBlou> radio button? I don't see it :S
<beuno> BlouBlou, when you click to uplaod the images
<beuno> you have 3 sections for different sizes
<BlouBlou> yes, I see
<BlouBlou> done, changed :D, thanks a lot beuno
<beuno> BlouBlou, you're welcome, and I'm sorry for not fixing the bug yet
<BlouBlou> beuno: you're welcome  << well, I registered 2 years ago, but thanks ;)
<BlouBlou> ok, see tomorrow :)
<fale_> I've tryed to upload a package but I receive a 550 back :( any idea?
<asantoni> ummm, I think I broke Launchpad
<asantoni> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mixxxdevelopers/mixxx/trunk/annotate/head%3A/mixxx/src/engine/engineshoutcast.cpp
<asantoni> ("Please try again" error... says to let #launchpad know if the problem persists, which it is)
<beuno> asantoni, thanks
<beuno> any losa around to bounce codebrowse?
<Chex> beuno: on it, just restarted
<asantoni> seems to be fixed, thanks Chex and beuno!
<beuno> thanks Chex
<ketil> I seem to be unable to upload to my PPA.  dput claims it does upload it, but nothing happens on the PPA web page in launchpad.
<ketil> Maybe it just takes some time before the upload is registered?
<ketil> Also - I'm unable to get dput to accept the signed .changes - if I give it changes, it will only upload with -u, if I give it changes.asc, it insists it is not a changes file.
<ketil> Well - if anybody has any ideas, give me a ping.
<maxb> ketil: Launchpad will not process unsigned changes files
<maxb> Unfortunately, because they're unsigned, it doesn't know who to tell about this, so you get no notification at all
<maxb> You should tell us what the actual errors you get from dput are
<fale_> could I use a normal ftp program instead of dput?
<kiko> you could, sure
<lfaraone> kiko: did you get my message yesterday?
<kiko> lfaraone, I didn't, but did you talk to deryck?
<lfaraone> kiko: deryck said about a week ago that he'd email me, but I haven't heard anything from him and he's been off IRC.
<kiko> hmm, has he been on vacation?
<kiko> flacoste, can you tack on a reminder to talk to deryck about lfaraone's request for an import/export
<lfaraone> kiko: thanks, sorry to bother you again.
<flacoste> lfaraone: import/export for what exactly6
<flacoste> ?
<lfaraone> flacoste: http://dev.sugarlabs.org/ , we want to do a test run before we do a full migration.
<lfaraone> flacoste: it's currently trac, multiple components, and we already have a superproject in LP
<kiko> lfaraone, flacoste and jml were talking about this today
<lfaraone> kiko: ah, okay.
<flacoste> ok
<fale_> kiko: I have the same problem (it returns 550) :(
<kiko> fale_, with what message?
<fale_> kiko: file not found on client
<kiko> fale_, sounds like you're uploading from the wrong place?
<schmichael> i'm trying to upload mongodb 1.0 packages to my ppa and am getting "Checksum doesn't match for /.../mongodb_1.0.0.dsc" when i try to dput
<fale_> kiko: no, it's the right place... I think that is the same of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dput/+bug/193848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193848 in dput "dput stalling forever during upload without returning error" [Medium,Confirmed]
<schmichael> this is my first attempt at deb packaging & uploading to a ppa
<fale_> schmichael: have you edited debian/changelog?
<schmichael> fale_: yes
<schmichael> fale_: want me to pastebin anything?
<fale_> schmichael: do you have generated a pgp key and uploaded it on launchpad??
<schmichael> fale_: yes, but let me double check that launchpad has it
<fale_> ok ;)
<schmichael> fale_: from launchpad: D9202D77 from dput output: D9202D77
<schmichael> so same :)
<fale_> good ;)
<fale_> schmichael: try to pastbin the last piece of the changelog ;)
<schmichael> fale_: http://dpaste.de/cZMc/
<schmichael> fale_: that includes dput's output as well as my changelog
<schmichael> note that mongodb's source tar.gz already had a debian folder which is where the 0.9.7 changelog entry came from
<schmichael> i used 'dch -v 1.0.0' to add myself to the changelog
<fale_> schmichael: that's strange.. it seems right to me..
<schmichael> :(
<fale_> kiko: I'm trying to see if is a problem related to my connettivity
<schmichael> fale_: rebuilt everything with debuild -S and it seems to be working now
<fale_> cool :)
<schmichael> *sigh*
<schmichael> new error
<schmichael> my changes got rejected because: Launchpad failed to process the upload path 'incoming = ~schmichael/schmichael/ubuntu':
<schmichael> my launchpad id is schmichael & my ppa's name is schmichael
<schmichael> oh
<schmichael> ha
<schmichael> major typo in .dput.cfg ;)
<fale_> kiko: I putted it with ftp... how can I be sure it arrived?
<fale_> ;)
<schmichael> it seems to be telling me i need to bump my version to re-upload
<schmichael> but when i do: dch -v 1.0.0~schmichael1 ...it tells me that version number is less than 1.0.0
<fale_> schmichael: you can use the "-f" ;)
<fale_> schmichael: -f in dput ;)
<schmichael> oh
<schmichael> i used -b with dch
<schmichael> *shrug*
<kiko> fale_, it'll email you if you signed the package properly!
 * schmichael is waiting patiently for his e-mail
<schmichael> well, maybe not patiently
<fale_> kiko: no mails coming :(
<schmichael> how long does it usually take before the confirmation e-mail arrives?
<schmichael> my rejected mail came almost instantly :)
<fale_> schmichael: some minutes (usually less than 5)
<fale_> kiko: I have to upload 4 files, isn't it?
<kiko> yep
<fale_> kiko: ok, than I should have putted everything was needed... but no mail arriving :(
<kiko> fale_, then it couldn't verify your signature
<fale_> kiko: it can of all the other packages I sent today and the days before...
 * schmichael still hasn't gotten any mail either fwiw
<fale_> schmichael: it that the first package of your ppa?
<schmichael> yep
<fale_> schmichael: mine too... maybe it takes a little bit longer..
<schmichael> oh looks like there are quite a few packages to be built in the ppa queue
<schmichael> https://launchpad.net/builders
<fale_> schmichael: it should send you a main to say "hey, the package arrived and I putted it in queue" ;)
<schmichael> ah
<fale_> kiko: there are a lot of armel machine... why lp does not support arm compilation?
<kiko> fale_, because for PPAs there's no virtualization available as free software
<kiko> fale_, we wanna do them, but haven't gotten around to it yet
<fale_> kiko: I see... than is possible that soon we will be able to compile in more platform with ppa?
<kiko> fale_, well, you already can -- amd64 ia32 and the little intel one, what's the name?
<fale_> lpia ;)
<fale_> kiko: yes, I was meaning more than the available now ;)
<kiko> right!
<fale_> :)
<fale_> The mail arrived :):):):):):)
<schmichael> fale_: congrats :)  i'm still waiting
<fale_> https://launchpad.net/~boost-latest/+archive/ppa/+packages :)
<fale_> schmichael: I think your package will have a 6hrs queue in front of it ;)
<schmichael> fale_: no confirmation mail before its built?
<fale_> schmichael: yes, the confirmation arrived... for the build.. I'll have to wait ~5hrs ;)
<schmichael> ahhh
<fale_> schmichael: but it must create the repository key before sending you back the mail ;)
#launchpad 2009-10-17
<schmichael> ha, its just 4pm on a friday, and i'd love to get a confirmation e-mail before i head home for the day
<schmichael> it'd make my weekend :)
<fale_> schmichael: here is already the w/end xD
<fale_> I'm going sleeping. GNight all ;)
<schmichael> fale_: night, thanks for the help
<fale_> schmichael: yw ;)
<schmichael> it's been over an hour since i dput'd a package, and i still haven't received a confirmation mail.  just wondering if i should worry
<schmichael> running dput again reveals the package has in fact been uploaded, and an earlier attempt yielded a rejection email almost instantly
<maxb> schmichael: .changes file signed? signed with the right key which you have associated with your launchpad account?
<schmichael> maxb: yes
<maxb> hmm. Then you really ought to have got an email within 5 minutes or so
<schmichael> hm
<schmichael> maybe i reloaded the old broken version again by accident
<schmichael> k, uploaded my patched version
<schmichael> strange, it let me reupload a rejected version but didn't re-notify me
<schmichael> well let's see if this works :)
<schmichael> maxb: k, just got a rejection notice for my new version :(
<schmichael> Could not find a PPA named 'schmichael' for 'schmichael'.
<schmichael> maxb: but it looks like i've created the ppa just fine: https://launchpad.net/~schmichael/+archive/ppa
<schmichael> this is my .dput.cfg line: incoming = ~schmichael/schmichael/ubuntu/
<maxb> it is wrong
<schmichael> maxb: any hints? :(
<schmichael> i just followed this page: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<maxb> If you visit the link to your PPA that you posted above, it tells you how to upload to it
<maxb> On a decently modern Ubuntu release, you should not need any custom dput config at all
<schmichael> maxb: then why does the wiki say i should? :(
<maxb> Because it's out of date? :-)
<schmichael> accepted!!!
<schmichael> maxb: thank you!
<ketil> Okay - i ran 'debsign' on my changes file (debuild hadn't done this, it seems, and for some reason, signing changes manually with gpg isn't good enough), and I can now dput without -u.  As always dput seems to work, but that doesn't really mean anything. How long should I wait before expecting uploaded packages to appear?
<ketil> And the answer is: a few minutes.  Yay!
<ketil> https://launchpad.net/~ketil-ii/+archive/ppa
<wekt> what package target is used to report bugs on launchpad itself? or how do you report bugs on launchpad?
<wgrant> wekt: https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<RenatoSilva> Is there a way to delete a duplicated bug caused by your drunk browser?
<tsimpson> not really, just mark it as a duplicate or as invalid
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> isn't it deleted after expiration (status -> incomplete) ?
<tsimpson> bugs aren't deleted
<tsimpson> its status can be changed, that's it
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> thnaks
<tsimpson> no problem
<baccenfutter> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev/files/head%3A/contrib/
<baccenfutter>  Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<baccenfutter> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<baccenfutter> Thanks for your patience.
 * zsquareplusc misses a link to "site status" in the topic
<zsquareplusc> accessing help.launchpad.net gives me a proxy error page from yangmei.canonical.com
<mdke> zsquareplusc: I've reported it, thanks
<Ismael> hi: I've got an authentication problem in Launchpad, I've registered with OpeinID but now it's asking me a password I don't have and when try to recover or register again the system get mad because my user exists and not exists at the same time (I'm a Schrodinger cat )
<kiko> Ismael, hmm, you may need to register with a new email address and merge the accounts
<Ismael> kiko:  thanks, I'll try
<Ismael> kiko: where is that merge option? :-m
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<Ismael> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<Ismael> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Ismael> (Error ID: OOPS-1386B2037)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1386B2037
<Ismael> this is what I got when ask merging with my other email :-m
<maxb> The relevant people tend not to be around at weekends. File a support request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Ismael> maxb: I did; thanks!
<sproaty> I've made my own PPA, and installed the archive/repository on my system. I just uploaded a new version, "update manager" in ubuntu detected the update, but under changes it says "failed to detect distribution". Is this a problem with my package or my OS
<maxb> sproaty: If you mean the changelog preview from within update manager, that can only work with the primary archive.
<maxb> PPA changelogs are not published to changelogs.ubuntu.com
<sproaty> ah thanks, maxb - I did see a bug filed about the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/383715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383715 in update-manager "When updating from a ppa description says "Failed to detect distribution"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slide> Does anyone know of a how to/tutorial for creating a deb source package?
<feniix> I dont know if its a feature or a misconfig
<feniix> but if you do http://ppa.launchpad.net
<feniix> you get full directory listing
<feniix> if you use https it does a RW to launchpad.net
#launchpad 2009-10-18
<huayra> hi
<huayra> Ubuntu members have a @ubuntu.com address
<huayra> is it possible to use a SMTP authentication server to send from that address ?
<huayra> instead og another address sending in behalf of the @ubuntu.com address?
<huayra> I guess this is the wrong place to ask, but could think of any other place right now
<huayra> If anyone has an answer please send me an email to huayra _@ t_ ubuntu _d00t. com
<huayra> thanks :)
<RenatoSilva> Why aren't duplicate bugs displayed in the bug list?
<RenatoSilva> I have one that is not an exact match, but I marked as duplicate because fixing the other bug will also fix it.
<lifeless> sounds like its not a duplicate.
<RenatoSilva> but there's no other replation available
<lifeless> to answer the question, because duplicates are *identical* bugs that were reported twice, so showing both reports would be a waste of space.
<RenatoSilva> * relation
<Saj0577> hey guys i got a moderated team, but is it possible to make a branch of the moderated team able to recieve bzr push from anyone(including people not in the team)
<The_Tick> how do you close a ticket?
<Saj0577> The_Tick: dont think there many people about tbh
<The_Tick> I'm fine with idling for days
<The_Tick> :)
<The_Tick> moving to google code anyhow, this is just the only thing I need to figure out to do it
<Saj0577> okayss
<Darxus> The_Tick: Click the status and change it to fix released or invalid.
<Darxus> Or won't fix.
<The_Tick> did that
<The_Tick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/growl/
<The_Tick> oh bah
<The_Tick> I was looking under "hot bugs"
<lifeless> Saj0577: create a second team that allows anyone to join, push the branch under the new teams namespace
<Saj0577> lifeless: okay, and then just make my old team a member of the new team do my previous team dont have to join two teams yeah?
<lifeless> right
<Saj0577> cheers will sort that tomorrow
<micahg> Is it normal to get lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError: HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable?
<wgrant> micahg: A 503 normally indicates a timeout.
<micahg> hmm, wgrant, I had that when I used your dupe script
<milos_> where do I need to click to change my ssh key? I clicked on 'Change details' but can't find anything about ssh.
<milos_> ups
<milos_> sorry, figured out
<stochastic> Hi all, I was just curious if a launchpad team can subscribe to a particular filtered subset of questions, such as the Ubuntu Vancouver LoCo subscribing to all Ubuntu questions that contain the word Vancouver?
<wgrant> stochastic: Not at the moment.
<stochastic> wgrant, are there any plans in the works for this feature?
<wgrant> stochastic: Nothing that I know of.
<stochastic> Are you just saying 'not at the moment' because this may possibly change one day, eventually?
<wgrant> Of course. Anything could happen, and that would be a useful feature.
<stochastic> I assume the next step would be either filing a whishlist bug or creating a blueprint?
<wgrant> stochastic: I would file a bu.
<wgrant> +g
<stochastic> wgrant what are blueprints useful for anyway?
<wgrant> stochastic: That is a very good question.
<stochastic> lol, okay thanks.
<francisco_t> Hi, Is the version name: kbackup (0.6.3~ppa1~karmic1) correct for my PPA?
<tsimpson> looks fine, as long as there isn't a kbackup 0.6.3 in karmic
<francisco_t> There isn't, thanks :)
<maxb> francisco_t: That is an native package version, i.e. no .diff.gz, because it doesn't contain a -
<maxb> That is not usually the right way to be packaging something, unless it doesn't exist as an upstream project and is produced direct for ubuntu
<tsimpson> hmm, how did I not see that... sunday-blindness I guess
<francisco_t> Sotty, I'm very begginer: https://launchpad.net/~leviatan1/+archive/ppa
<francisco_t> It's build
<tsimpson> francisco_t: the point is that if you change a part of the debian/ dir, you'll have to re-upload the entire source
<tsimpson> if you call it "0.6.3-0~ppa1~karmic1" then you only need up upload the .diff.gz and .dsc, much smaller
<francisco_t> -0, it's true! :(
<sjamaan> Hi, can someone point me to documentation about "umbrella projects"?
<sjamaan> I find information on launchpad a little hard to search through
<exarkun> My project's branches page is a mess.  <https://code.launchpad.net/pyopenssl>.  How do I clean it up?
<tsimpson> exarkun: what mess?
<exarkun> 23 active branches
<exarkun> More like 4 or 5, I'd say
<exarkun> So how do I get rid of the extra?
<exarkun> Most of the branches on that page are just clutter at this point.
<tsimpson> you could request they are removed by filing a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<exarkun> Is that the best thing to do?
<exarkun> Also what does "removed" mean?  Deleted from launchpad?  Or removed from the display on that page?
<zirpu> the users may need to delete their branches if they're nolonger used.  but i'm only guessing.
<exarkun> Getting other people to cooperate is hard :)
<zirpu> send tribbles. lots of tribbles.
<sjamaan> Can someone point me to documentation about "umbrella projects"?
<maxb> exarkun: That page is simply "show all branches with active status in that project" - if you don't want branches appearing there, then you need the owners of those branches to set them to "Merged" or "Abandoned" status
<dreamcat4> hi im a little confused about the release / release url feature + milestones
<dreamcat4> does LP only check the upstream file glob when a milestone is released?
<dreamcat4> or at what other times?
<dreamcat4> and will the release glob overwrite existing file from upstream if newer?
<dreamcat4> (kindda need this)
<dreamcat4> sunzui?
<dreamcat4> i'll check back later
<mwhudson> dreamcat4: it checks daily for new release tarballs
<dreamcat4> ah okay
<mwhudson> i don't know what happens if there is already a release in lp
<dreamcat4> sounds like the release name is determined by the file glob
<dreamcat4> so don't need to manually create a release / milstone entry within the series?
<dreamcat4> i believe that's what sinuzi was saying the other day but its just not been documented anywhere yet
<mtaylor> mwhudson: related to that question above - the memcached project tarballs are very out of date ... and also all have the wrong date on them (although I suppose that would be fine if the tarballs were right)
<mtaylor> mwhudson: where do I look to fix that?
<mtaylor> mwhudson: http://code.google.com/p/memcached/downloads/list/memcached-1.4.*.tar.gz is what's listed for the project... but it doesn't seem to have found any of those... should I change it to http://memcached.googlecode.com/files/memcached-1.4.*.tar.gz
<mwhudson> mtaylor: i know very little about how this thing works i'm afraid
<mtaylor> mwhudson: awesome
<mwhudson> i can read the source i guess...
 * mtaylor posits that perhaps using uscan under the covers wouldn't be crazy
#launchpad 2010-10-18
<TheUni> our ppa requires ubuntu universe to be enabled, otherwise users get dependency issues. is there a way to not this in the package?
<TheUni> *note
<pattern> i just created a new project in launchpad, did a "bzr push lp:~me/myproject/trunk", which succeeded (as i can see via "bzr ls lp:~me/myproject/trunk"), but for some reason i can't see any files in https://launchpad.net/myproject/trunk
<pattern> and on that web page launchpad tells me that "You haven't yet told Launchpad where your source code is for myproject trunk series."
<persia> TheUni, I realise this information is a bit late, but the way PPAs are set up presume that universe is enabled: this is true for every PPA.  I don't believe there's a special way to indicate this though.
<TheUni> persia: ugh :\
<TheUni> that stinks, considering how cryptic the error messages seem to users
<persia> The common response from most folk seems to be "Well then, don't use PPAs".  I'm not sure the entire ecosystem couldn't benefit from some thought.
<wgrant> universe used to be enabled by default, so this wasn't much of a problem.
<TheUni> persia: seems simple enough to me: Depends: universe/library
<TheUni> if universe isn't installed, prompt with a nice message
<TheUni> s/installed/enabled
<hypatia> is this the right place for a launchpad/wiki SSO problem?
<wgrant> hypatia: Maybe. If not, we can point you elsewhere.
<persia> Oh, you could probably achieve that using a software channel definition.
<wgrant> Ask away.
<TheUni> persia: please elaborate
<persia> But doesn't solve the structural problem.
<persia> TheUni, provide a package containing a software channel that points at your PPA and forces universe to be enabled.  Tell folks to add this software channel to get your packages.  Use the PPA as a delivery mechanism, but not as part of the user interface.
<persia> I'm not sure how closely software channels are documented: I found out about them because someone in my LoCo was digging through the software-center source.
<TheUni> persia: i'm not seeing any docs. got any hints?
<persia> not usefully beyond pointers to the consumer source
<TheUni> ok
<hypatia> wgrant: conveniently, i've already filed a bug: https://answers.launchpad.net/moin-openid/+question/110123
<wgrant> hypatia: The sysadmins seem to have been dealing with that. #canonical-sysadmin may be worth a try.
 * wgrant has to go now.
<MFen> jml: what's the name of that protocol for exchanging results between xunit clients and servers?
<MFen> for some reason i thought it was "xunit" but it can't be that simple
<mwhudson> MFen: do you mean subunit?
<MFen> yes. i do. thanks :)
<hypatia> i'll have a look there, thanks wgrant
<natesm> i'm trying to use the "copy packages feature" and getting this:
<natesm> The following source cannot be copied:
<natesm> clutter-gst-1.0 1.2.0-0ppa2 in maverick (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<natesm> it's currently uploaded as maverick, trying to copy to lucid, natty (same message for both)
<wgrant> natesm: You need to copy the binaries too.
<natesm> wgrant: not sure I follow, I selected "Copy existing binaries" and it worked, is that "safe" though?
<wgrant> natesm: It depends on your application.
<wgrant> Interpreted things will normally work correctly when copied to another series.
<wgrant> Compiled binaries will normally work copied forwards, as long as the ABI hasn't changed.
<persia> It's generally safer to copy forward in history (maverick ->natty) than backward (maverick->lucid)
<natesm> ok, otherwise do I have to manually create a different package for each version? (it builds without any changes)
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> You'd generally append ~lucid1, ~maverick1, etc. to the version.
<mwhudson> there's a thing called autoppa that can do that
<mwhudson> and of course, recipes support it too
<wgrant> But recipes don't do non-native packages yet.
<mwhudson> oh that's true
<natesm> http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/introducing-autoppa is this still the relevant thing to read? I noticed "gutsy" in there
<michaelh1> Hey, is there a way to link to a blueprints list sorted by project?
<michaelh1> I can go to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-toolchain and then click on 'Project' to sort, but I want to link straight to that view
<persia> michaelh1, It uses YUI, so you'd have to have something that called into that on page load, which doesn't currently exist.  Easy enough if you want to host something ajaxy that pulls from LP, but not if you want LP to do it.
<michaelh1> Ah, so there's no .../+specs/all?sort_by=project magic link
<persia> Historically, nobody has worked on blueprints except when absolutely necessary since they were introduced, which means the chances of it doing what you want are very low unless you write the code yourself.
<persia> YUI might have some URL parsing, but I think it's all JS state variables.
<maks_> grr no progress on launchpad email handling
 * maks_ leaves grumpy
<lifeless> wallyworld: I'm going to change the api slightly, it will be layer.appserver_config_fixture.instance_name
<wallyworld> lifeless: ok. you remind me of my wife. "i want to sofa over here, no wait, over there" :-)
<StevenK> wallyworld: It's a lot easier to move code than a sofa
<lifeless> wallyworld: must be a mark of quality.. you married her after all :P
<wallyworld> StevenK: depends :-) code potentially has a lot more dependencies and test breakages to consider. with a sofa, you pick it up and put it down again
<wallyworld> lifeless: yes, that was 17 years ago. there's a lot of technical debt to clear now :-)
<geser> lamont or bigjools: Hi, can someone of you review the patch in bug 615286? It would be really nice to have that bug fixed soon with natty now opened for development and all the auto-syncs and uploads. Thanks.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615286 in Launchpad Auto Build System "DEPWAIT not recognized from build log (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615286
<bigjools> geser: lamont will need to look at it since he rolls out the buildd code
<dpm> Has anything changed recently in Translations? I can't approve templates, I'm getting oopses both on edge and production -> OOPS-1752E947
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1752E947
<purvesh> can some one help me to deleting me the launchpad open id ?
<BUGabundo> good afternoon
<BUGabundo> I'm no longer subscribed to gwibber project bug mail, but i still get ALL emails
<BUGabundo> I just rechecked and its clearly unticked !
<BUGabundo> please help
<wgrant> BUGabundo: What's an example bug report that you're getting mail from?
<BUGabundo> ahhh I'm in the team, and its set as bug supervisor
<BUGabundo> wgrant: its *all* bug mail
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+subscribe
<BUGabundo> I'm not in here
<BUGabundo> but since im in the team
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gwibber-team
<wgrant> A team admin will need to unsubscribe the team.
<wgrant> Or set a contact address for it.
<wgrant> But probably unsubscribe it.
<BUGabundo> and its set as Bug supervisor:
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Team
<BUGabundo> ill talk to segphault
<rd2b> Hi all, I am trying to use the launchpad's bzr daily builder with recipes and it always fails with "bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory". I can't find whats wrong with this. Could anyone help?
<MTecknology> I still love how the extimated time to start building is just massively unrealistic.. :P
<wgrant> Oh?
<wgrant> It shouldn't be too bad at the moment.
<MTecknology> wgrant: estimated start in 4sec; that was 7min ago
<MTecknology> 8min now :P
<wgrant> MTecknology: amd64?
<MTecknology> amd64 and i386
<bigjools> MTecknology: it's only realistic at the time it samples the queue
<bigjools> the queue can change quite quickly
<bigjools> and higher priority jobs inserted in front of yours
<MTecknology> bigjools: how many things have higher priority than private ppa's?
<MTecknology> I'm sure security ppa's do
<bigjools> there's no fixed answer to that
<bigjools> other than "it depends" :)
<napster> What is soyuz related to a distribution?
<pattern> i just created a new project in launchpad, did a "bzr push lp:~me/myproject/trunk", which succeeded (as i can see via "bzr ls lp:~me/myproject/trunk"), but for some reason i can't see any files in https://launchpad.net/myproject/trunk
<pattern> and on that web page launchpad tells me that "You haven't yet told Launchpad where your source code is for myproject trunk series."
<maxb> pattern: on that page you should be able to associate the series with a branch
<pattern> ok, i finally figured it out
<pattern> thanks, maxb
<pattern> to lessen the confusion, imo, the help on that page should say "If the code is in a Bazaar branch not yet on Launchpad you can either: ... Push the branch directly to Launchpad, e.g. with: 'bzr push lp:~me/myproject/trunk' and then link the branch to this series"
<pattern> also, on the "link the branch to this series" page searching for "myproject" turned up nothing... i had to search for "trunk" to find the link to the branch
<pattern> it might also be good to have that page just list all the branches you own in the first place, so you can just select them by clicking on them without needing to search or to somehow divine the syntax its looking for
<Meths> Is it a deliberate change to display username instead of full name in the link in the top right next to log out?
<VictorWentz> hi everyone
<VictorWentz> r anybody there ?
<gustavold> I'm having trouble with launchpad: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gustavold/ginn/ginn.gustavo/files
<shadeslayer> gustavold: what happened ?
<shadeslayer> it times out?
<gustavold> shadeslayer: Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<shadeslayer> yeah, i think it was a temporary issue, i was having the same issue a few mins ago
<shadeslayer> s/was/is
<gustavold> shadeslayer: I'm having this only on that page
<shadeslayer> me too...
<gustavold> shadeslayer: hummm... I was afraid that I had done something wrong... first time I upload a branch to launchpad
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> gustavold: thats a new branch?
<gustavold> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> wait a few minutes more ::)
<gustavold> shadeslayer: ok
<mterry> Does the launchpadlib interface allow creating a PPA?  I didn't see any function that looked like it in the API documentation, but I might have missed it...
<james_w> not currently
<mterry> james_w, OK thanks
<TheUni> i have a -lucid package that i would like to that same ppa for -maveric. i chose copy and rebuild, but it says the .tar.gz already exists. same happens when i try to re-upload. how can i generate a package for maverick using the same sources as before?
<TheUni> *like co copy to
<Chaos2358> can someone tell me how to report a bug on launchpad?
<mwhudson> Chaos2358: is the bug in launchpad, or some other project?
<mwhudson> i mean, is the problem you have with launchpad itself?
<Chaos2358> mwhudson, everytime i close the screen on my laptop i get a "ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode  your screen, graphics card and input device are not detected" it only happens after i have closed the screen "which is set to go blank when closed" and reopen it
<mwhudson> Chaos2358: i think running "ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg" is the way to do that
<Chaos2358> terminal?
<Chaos2358> sorry i'm a noob
<mwhudson> yeah, in a terminal
<Chaos2358> mwhudson,  ok thank you
<pattern> "bzr launchpad-login foo" will tell bzr to set my launchpad username to "foo"
<pattern> how can i unset it or set it to nothing?
#launchpad 2010-10-19
<kklimonda> hey, can you guys take a look at bug 662100 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 662100 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Nightly builds stuck with "No suitable builders" message (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/662100
<poolie> i'll look
<poolie> kklimonda, there's nothing obvious to me
<poolie> kklimonda,  it would be nice if it explained what made it decide there was nothing suitable
<kklimonda> poolie: I don't think I got any mail from LP about it but I remember deleting quite a lot of them at some point..
<poolie> seems unlikely but could it be that you're trying to build for some nonexisitant platform or architecture?
<kklimonda> no, the same recipe has succesfully built for few weeks
<james_w> kklimonda, what happens when you try and request a manual build?
<kklimonda> I get an error: "An identical build is already pending for ubuntu maverick"
<wgrant> The issue is that the BuildQueue records are missing.
<mwhudson> that this one https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kklimonda/+recipe/transmission-daily/+build/4050 still seems to be uploading is a bit strange too
<wgrant> I tried to work it out last week, but it really needs to be investigated by somebody who has log access.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Known bug. Failed uploads aren't recorded.
<wgrant> The fix landed overnight.
<mwhudson> ah ok
<mwhudson> ahh, a forgotten commit?
<wgrant> Yep.
<fta> dput over sftp is broken today
<bigjools> fta: can you be more specific?
<fta> it just sits there doing nothing, then the server closes the connection
<bigjools> which machine are you connecting to?
<fta> the one you asked me to use
<fta> hold on
<fta> ppa.launchpad.net
<bigjools> it looks sick
<bigjools> gimme a few minutes
<fta> germanium.canonical.com:ssh (ESTABLISHED)
<Daviey> Hi!  Is anyone able to tell me why (for example) https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/linaro-pm-wg/+spec/hardware-linaro-n-meta-pm-tools isn't showing on https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n/+temp-meeting-export
<fta> either it's doing nothing at all, or it's really slow and times out
<wgrant> Daviey: It's Approved.
<wgrant> Daviey: Only New, Discussion and Draft blueprints appear to be included in that export.
<Daviey> wgrant: urg
<Daviey> apw: Do you have power to bounce into new to test?
<Daviey> or one of the other states?
 * apw goes have a look
<Daviey> grepping the export url, seems to confirm wgrant is correct
<Daviey> grep for "meeting status"
<apw> Daviey, asked for that one to be changed, also testing with one of mine which appears to be missing too and is Approved
<apw> wgrant, how live is that report?  i changed the state on mine but its not yet appeared
<Daviey> apw: Have you bounced that out of approved?
<apw> yep, but its not yet appeared
<wgrant> apw: It's there for me.
<wgrant>     <meeting status="DISCUSSION"
<wgrant>              name="hardware-linaro-n-meta-pm-tools"
<apw> wgrant, yeah and they arn't for me, so i assume a cache is getting in my way
<Daviey> yeah, same here.
<Daviey> ah, just showed!
<apw> yep, we are getting a cached copy
<Daviey> apw: running an import now
<apw> thanks ... wgrant ... the rules are somewhat hard to hit these days :)
<wgrant> Hm, I can't see any caching.
<wgrant> Although it could be cached if you're not logged in.
<Daviey> http://pb.daviey.com/bWAa/raw/
<Daviey> well.. curl isn't going to be logged in :)
<wgrant> Ah, not logged in.
<Daviey> it's hit and miss :)
<apw> we have some front end short lived caches i think to reduce load
<wgrant> Right. Unauthenticated requests are cached.
<Daviey> apw: OK, i'll let you know when that one imported
<apw> Daviey, wgrant thanks both for your help with this
<Daviey> apw: No problem, i would still have been scratching my head if it wasn't for wgrant :)
<Daviey> apw: btw, that one is now scheduled
<apw> Daviey, most excellent
<Daviey> apw: not in launchpad.. lets go -> :)
<Mez> Who do I speak to about problems with a buildd?
<Mez> Cannot build any of the architectures requested: any
<persia> Which buildd?  Which build ID?
<wgrant> Mez: Where'd that message appear?
<persia> (this is usually as good a place as any)
<wgrant> That sounds like it would appear in an upload rejection, not a build log.
<Mez> wgrant: yeah, it's an upload rejection
<wgrant> Uploading to something ancient, like intrepid?
<Mez> So, yeah, dak / whatever
<Mez> yes, uploading to intrepid
<wgrant> intrepid is obsolete.
<wgrant> Has been for six months.
<persia> That's an odd error, really.
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> But so is uploading to Intrepid :)
<persia> Well, yes.
<Mez> wgrant: I know it's obsolete ... but then - I have to build stuff.... cause some ****** setup a couple of intrepid servers that we can't update
<wgrant> Mez: You probably want to incinerate those servers or something...
<wgrant> Given the whole lack of security updates thing.
<Mez> Unfortunately, I can't
<persia> Mez, So, you *can* create an sbuild instance against old-releases, and use that to build stuff locally.
<bigjools> fta: I tried to upload something and it worked, the only problem was that the session didn't disconnect properly
<bigjools> we're looking into it
<fta> bigjools, on my side, there's a select() waiting forever for something to come up from the tcp socket.
<bigjools> yeah, same here I think
<fta> bigjools, the host is 91.189.90.217 = germanium.canonical.com
<bigjools> yup
<Tigeli> koit
<Tigeli> hups :D
<maxb> wgrant: Hi - the superseding-across-series bug - poolie got an email from mrevell and forwarded it to me asking us to reupload unspecified packages to the bzr ppa to restore them. Would we be able to see evidence in the web UI of damaged packages?
<wgrant> maxb: You can identify them through the web UI, but you basically have to check them all.
<wgrant> Unless someone has run a query to list them.
<maxb> So, if it does not say "Superseded" or "Removed from disk", it should all be good? Because so far I've not been able to find any damaged ones - hence the hesitation whether I'm doing it right
<wgrant> maxb: The problematic publications will be Superseded.
<wgrant> Superseded by a build that is not published in that series.
<maxb> I can't seem to find any. Oh well, perhaps mrevell was just being over-cautious
<bigjools> maxb: he was emailing based on a list I gave him.  It's possible that someone re-uploaded a package since it was borked but before the email went out.
<napster> How to delete a project of mine?
<bilalakhtar> Is there some problem with the official archive builders? My build is continuously getting tried and re-tried all by itself every 5 mins without any log!
<bilalakhtar> A few moments ago, a build was 4 seconds away, then it automatically went in the 'building' state and now, in just a few more seconds, its back at 'needs building'
 * bilalakhtar now has to go , sorry
<MTecknology> My package went from building.. "started 2 min ago" to "start in 2 min"
<kai> MTecknology: x86 and x86_64 builds?
<MTecknology> kai: x86
<kai> not building both?
<MTecknology> kai: the x86_64 builds seem to have finished in the blink of an eye
<maxb> MTecknology: The builder it was building on could have been taken out of service, or, a bug could have terminated the build
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> That would make sense then
<bigjools> fta: FYI: Bug 663222
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663222 in Soyuz "sftp upload hangs (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663222
<MTecknology> I just saw it happen and I was kinda like, hey man, what the heck man; it the it's like; calm down man, we build soon man
<bigjools> MTecknology: package name please?
<MTecknology> bigjools: nginx
<bigjools> and PPA or Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> ppa
<kai> MTecknology: canonical hired the guy who also built the windows progress dialog ;)
<MTecknology> https://edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable/+build/2009518
<MTecknology> kai: LOL!
<MTecknology> That'll probably be the most awesome thing I read all week
 * kai bows
<bigjools> I would laugh as I also did at that xkcd cartoon but then I know how hard it is to get right :/
<kai> bigjools: I was about to cite http://xkcd.com/612/ for the idea, yeah
<bigjools> best xkcs evar
<bigjools> xkcd, even
<kai> my favourite is http://xkcd.com/303/
<bigjools> 2nd best :)
<MTecknology> bigjools: can you tell me if the build is breaking?
<MTecknology> or if it's just having extremely poor luck..
<bigjools> I am looking into it
<MTecknology> bigjools: it's building yet again....
<MTecknology> bigjools: time to see how it goes
<bigjools> MTecknology: I know
<bigjools> something is broken with that build
<bigjools> I don't know what
<bigjools> can you upload another to get it superseded?
<MTecknology> ya, but I'll need to fix it first, won't i?
<bigjools> MTecknology: well it would be good to see if it's repeatable
<bigjools> I can see it getting dispatched to 2 builders at the same time which indicates a problem in our code
<MTecknology> bigjools: 2 ppa's
<bigjools> ah
<MTecknology> development and stable
<bigjools> didn't look that closely, ok
<bigjools> assumption being the mother of all f....
<MTecknology> :P
<bigjools> MTecknology: there is something odd though
<bigjools> it's an i386 build running on an amd64 builder :/
<MTecknology> bigjools: I'm ready upload the new one - maybe wait until this one pukes?
<MTecknology> ?
<bigjools> ah no - the build page is talking crap
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> it built this time..
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> but
<bigjools> sigh - the builder description says "amd64" yet it's an i386 builder
<bigjools> let me know if you see it happening again
<MTecknology> bigjools: there's two amd64 builds still waiting
<MTecknology> any chance that's part of it?
<MTecknology> or.. probably not
<bigjools> I doubt it
<bigjools> I restarted the manager process and everything started working again
<bigjools> there's a subtle bug in there somewhere :(
<MTecknology> thanks for looking at it :)
<mterry> PPAs on staging.launchpad.net are completely separate data-wise from ones on production, right?  Like, I can add and remove packages and it wouldn't affect production (like one would normally expect with staging server, but just never heard anyone talk about PPAs specifically)
<fta> jtv, hi, i want to simplify the encoding of my strings (they come from xml so there are extra encodings and tags that are not needed (wanted) in gettext format). if i change them now, how long will the old strings stay available to translators in launchpad?
<shadeslayer> mterry: id think so
<shadeslayer> mterry: from what i know, staging.lp.net is overwritten by lp.net every few hours
<mterry> shadeslayer, yah.  Just didn't know if that extended to PPAs.  No reason it wouldn't, I guess.  Just seems like a lot of data to duplicate
<shadeslayer> probably ..... im not sure either
<mterry> I'll test  :)
<mterry> It looks to be the case for PPAs that you can create them or whatever and they don't show up in production.  But now I'm trying to dput to a staging URL (ppa.staging.launchpad.net), but it doesn't exist?
<cody-somerville> mterry, the soyuz infrastructure is not duplicated for staging
<cody-somerville> mterry, if you want to test something with soyuz you need to use dogfood
<mterry> cody-somerville, hey Cody!  :)  dogfood?
<cody-somerville> dogfood.launchpad.net
<mterry> cody-somerville, can you explain dogfood vs staging?
<mterry> (or link me to one)
<cody-somerville> mterry, dogfood is the soyuz team's test instance
<mterry> cody-somerville, but it has same semantics as staging, where data is overwritten once a day or so, etc.?  /me is curious why they don't just use staging
<cody-somerville> I imagine because if they're testing a new buildd-manager they don't want their code and data to be automatically overwritten :P
<mterry> cody-somerville, oh, so you're thinking it has a different resync schedule
<cody-somerville> mterry, it only 'resyncs' if the Soyuz guys want it to
<mterry> cody-somerville, OK.  Thanks!
<mterry> I'm interested in launchpadlib help.  Say I have a project.releases_collection_link (or really any of the 'link' attributes in the API).  It appears to just be an object ID.  So I loaded it up using launchpad.load, but it gave me an Entry that is not iterable (nor does it have a self_id...).  How do I access API links?
<mterry> Hrm, only the releases_collection_link fails like this.  owner_link works.  May just be a bug...  I'll file one
<cody-somerville> mterry, if you're using launchpadlib, you would just access the releases_collection attribute on the project object
<mterry> cody-somerville, what the heck?!  That works but is not documented in the API
<mterry> cody-somerville, is that a common pattern for '_link' attributes?
<mterry> cody-somerville, well thank you!  That saves me time
<cody-somerville> mterry, Its a feature of launchpadlib, yea.
<sobczyk> hi, how fast my package will appear after uploading to ppa?
<Gameboyman99> Hey if I file a bug(https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/660837) how long does it usually take ppl to get to it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660837 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Installation Error(".py" files) (affected: 2, heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<Gameboyman99> 'Cuz it's bees there about 2 wks. or so
<Gameboyman99> *been
 * mwhudson stares at https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-launchpad-n-launchpad-bazaar-introduction, tries to work out why he's getting mail about it
<mwhudson> oh, i'm drafter
<geser> does somebody know what happened to the "upload logs"? e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icecc/0.9.6-1/+build/2000412 has none
<geser> I remember being able to see the upload log for FAILEDTOUPLOAD
<wgrant> geser: There are around 200 builds across Launchpad which are in that state. There was a bug which wasn't storing them.
<wgrant> But all new upload failures should have a log.
<geser> wgrant: so this bug should be already fixed?
<wgrant> geser: Yes.
<wgrant> Retry it, and it will either succeed or have an upload log.
<geser> let's see what happens in around 15 min
<geser> nice, the FTBFS script hit the small window when two package versions are published at the same time (before the old one gets marked as superseded) :)
<geser> wgrant: like it was to expect, it was only a transient error and the package build now
<wgrant> geser: Then it'd be particularly nice if we had an upload log for that previous failure :/
<geser> wgrant: did that get fixed after 2010-10-16? as this build was from three days ago
<wgrant> geser: Yes, it was fixed just a couple of days ago.
<geser> now I just need to get the patch for the DEPWAIT regexes reviewed so we hopefully have soon proper DEPWAIT again
#launchpad 2010-10-20
<_paultag> kiko: ping, if you have a second. Nothing to do with launchpad, this was just the only channel I could find you in -- if you have a sec for a PM, that would rock
<ojwb> hi, how long should the initial import of translations take?  the message when I uploaded suggested it would be a matter of hours, but it's approaching 3 days now
 * ojwb is wondering if the files were duff somehow, or if there's a problem with that part of launchpad
<mwhudson> ojwb: the rosetta guys are mostly in europe so leaving a question at answers.launchapd.net/rosetta might be the best thing to do
<ojwb> how dare they sleep!
 * ojwb finds an answer to a similar question: "They shouldn't have been stuck like this. I've approved the template now (and the rest should be automatically approved soon after), but please do let us know when something like this happens in the future. Feel free to ping us when it takes longer than a day or two (it's an automatic process that should usually happen in a few hours, but sometimes due to bigger load it gets done in a day)."
 * ojwb has pinged them in a question (thanks mwhudson)
<michaelh1> Hi there.  How can I view all current blueprints at once instead of a page of 75?
<michaelh1> Ah, there we go - ?batch=foo
<lifeless> michaelh1: within some limits, yes.
<michaelh1> 300 being one
<lifeless> application performance being the other
<lifeless> there's a real chance of hitting the system timeout :)
<michaelh1> Hmm.  A couple of uds-n blueprints have 'Not' (and nothing else) as the priority...  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/devprocess-foundations-n-udd-feedback
<wgrant> michaelh1: "Not" is a priority.
<wgrant> As in "this isn't a priority"
<michaelh1> wgrant: I see
<lifeless> its more than that
<lifeless> its 'not going to happen', isn't it ?
<alkisg_web> Hi, my team created a mailing list and then a member sent a mail, but it needed approval and even when it was approved nothing shows up in the lists archives: https://lists.launchpad.net/sch-devs/
<alkisg_web> Is it possible that it was not created correctly?
<spm> alkisg_web: hrm. it all looks setup correctly. checking logs...
<alkisg_web> Thank you spm
<spm> alkisg_web: the email in question was from Fotis T ?
<sobczyk> hi,how long do I need to wait for packages to appear in my ppa after uploading to ftp?
<spm> alkisg_web: in any event; I can see the email in a variant of aheld queue. but it's not being moved on, despite clearly not showing up in the queue of messages awaiting approval. I shall file a bug - this looks a tad more serious than a mere "oddity" as it were. :-(
<alkisg_web> Sorry dns problems - if spm reads the backlog, yes, the mail in question is from Fotis T
<spm> heh, np. ta
<alkisg_web> Uh autocomplete failed :D
<spm> :-)
<wgrant> sobczyk: You should receive an email within five minutes, unless you didn't sign the package properly.
<spm> alkisg_web: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/663702 you may wish to subscribe yourself to that, or not. :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663702 in Launchpad itself "emails held, then approved are apparently not being processed by the LP mailman system (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg_web> spm - thank you, but why did it need approval in the first place? Maybe the subscribed member posted too soon, before his subscription was processed?
<spm> possibly
<alkisg_web> spm: thanks a lot, and also for the bug report :)
<spm> yeah. they beat approval by ~ 4 minutes. :-/
<spm> actually... that's possibly why the message is apparently "lost". it had no one to be sent to?
<alkisg_web> Maybe - the list had just been created when he sent the mail, I didn't even have the chance to subscribe myself
<alkisg_web> (but I think it should still show up in the archive...)
<sobczyk> wgrant: does the signing key must match the one I have in launchpad?
<spm> alkisg_web: I agree. have so updated the report
<wgrant> sobczyk: Yes.
<sobczyk> wgrant: I try to add new fingerprint and it fails...
<wgrant> sobczyk: How does it fail?
<sobczyk> oh, I didn't read the last sentence... (about it being on the server)
<PotcFdk> Hey. I just used dput to upload my package to my ppa. But I've choosed the wrong ppa name (missing character).... So I made a small change, rebuild the package, and reuploaded it to the right ppa....
<PotcFdk> Now, does it take some time to appear on the website?
<bigjools> PotcFdk: it can take up to 10 minutes to appear
<PotcFdk> bigjools: ah, okay, thanks.
<bigjools> if you don't get any email then there's another problem
<PotcFdk> bigjools: I'll check this now...
<PotcFdk> whoopsie, nothing there
<PotcFdk> "[...] then there's another problem" --> what problem?
<PotcFdk> bigjools ?
<bigjools> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/227
<PotcFdk> thank you, I will wait some time. If it won't show up and there won't be an email, I will contact Launchpad.
<bigjools> PotcFdk: thanks
<Tak> is there a list of high-profile organizations/projects using launchpad?
<henninge> Tak: I think the "Featured projects" list on the homepage is a good start.
<Tak> :-/
<Tak> I'm trying to "sell" launchpad to my organization
<Tak> and there's a fair amount of momentum for github
<Tak> and there's a lot of fear that launchpad(/bzr) isn't ... popular enough that it can be relied on to still be around in a few years
<Tak> so I'm having to respond to a lot of stuff like, "nvidia is using git", "mono is using git", ...
<Tak> so, while canonical, ubuntu, mysql are good examples, things like gdesklets and musicbrainz picard don't carry the same weight in this case
<henninge> Tak: I think it is quite obvious that you cannot sell Launchpad/bzr by pointing out it's popularity. You will have to point out it's benefits of integrating the whole development process.
<henninge> As for availability over the next few years, I think Ubuntu is the biggest assurrance for this because it uses bzr and will not go away soon.
<henninge> uses bzr andn Launchpad even.
<Tak> yes, the technical merits of bzr and launchpad's support of the full development process are the reasons I'm pushing for it
<tumbleweed> I'd say integration is one of the strongest arguments for launchpad
<geser> lamont: Hi, can you please review the patch in bug 615286? It would be really nice to have that bug fixed soon with natty now opened for development and all the auto-syncs and uploads. Thanks.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 615286 in Launchpad Auto Build System "DEPWAIT not recognized from build log (affected: 2, heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615286
<lamont> geser: in the middle of filing another bug that prevents lp-buildd from deploying until it's fixed
<Tak> tumbleweed: integration?
<wgrant> lamont: What's broken? The Xen detection?
<lamont> wgrant: lifeless
<lamont> wgrant: bug 663828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663828 in Launchpad Auto Build System "importing fixtures in tachandler.py breaks launchpad-buildd (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663828
<wgrant> Oh, not damn tachandler again.
<wgrant> I thought I added a comment to that file when I reverted it last time :/
<wgrant> Indeed I did.
<wgrant> Apparently not big enough.
<lamont> we really need to just fork the damn package off
<geser> wgrant: use "banner" next time. That should be big enough :)
<tumbleweed> Tak: bugs with code, code reviews with branches and bugs, PPAs with branches, etc.
<lamont> geser: you're assuming that people actually read the code before inserting a line somewhere in it
<PotcFdk> Hey. I tried to add my ppa to my sources-list, but add-apt-repository says "Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kevin-2/+archive/powdertoy"
<Tak> tumbleweed: yeah, I agree
<Tak> but other tools have those things as well
<wgrant> PotcFdk: Is that PPA very new?
<PotcFdk> Yep
<lamont> wgrant: I'm inclined to make lifeless fix it
<PotcFdk> Quite new...
<Tak> actually, I /really/ like the way launchpad supports and encourages a formal code review process
<wgrant> PotcFdk: I think your key should be generated within 10 or 20 minutes of creating your first PPA.
<wgrant> PotcFdk: So give it a few more minutes.
<bigjools> s/creating your first PPA/uploading first package/
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah :(
<PotcFdk> wgrant: Okay, thanks
<Tak> much better than github's "send a pull request and then comment on some commits"
<bigjools> for good reason
<wgrant> yeah.
<Tak> although github's "OMG COMMENT ON A SPECIFIC LINE OF A COMMIT!" feature really impresses people for some reason
<tumbleweed> I was jut about to say that about rietveld :)
<dothebart> hy everyone...
<dothebart> i've uploaded the .po files of citadel.org into launchpad, but they remained in 'needs review' - state for over a month now.
<dothebart> is there a huge chain of po's awaiting review, or is there anything else i should do?
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: allenap |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<allenap> henninge: Are you able to help dothebart?
<henninge> dothebart: can you please tell me what the project is called, i.e. the link to the import queue?
<dothebart> henninge: https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/+imports
<deryck> allenap, are you CHR today?
<allenap> deryck: Yep./
<allenap> deryck: What can I help you with? :)
<deryck> allenap, no, no help needed. :-) was just about to re-target the malone bugs from launchpad, but saw the topic.  I'll let you do it ;)
<allenap> deryck: Okay, thanks :)
<allenap> danilos: Seems that henninge is not around right now. Can you help dothebart?
<henninge> allenap: I am!
<henninge> I am already looking at his queue but something else interrupted me.
<allenap> henninge: Okay, sorry :)
<dothebart> many thanks ;)
<henninge> dothebart: sorry, too much stuff going on at the moment.
<henninge> dothebart: I approved the template and the translations should be automatically approved soon.
<dothebart> ok, tnx.
<henninge> dothebart: I don't know about et_EE, though, since we don't have that language. Could that not simply be "et"?
<henninge> I could rename it for you.
<dothebart> hm, I think somebody from estonia told me it'd be named that way
<dothebart> but he might be wrong
<henninge> dothebart: we have this: https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages/et
<henninge> dothebart: We only use country specific language naming if it really necressary.
<henninge> but not for the default country.
<henninge> So there is "pt_BR" for Brazillian Portugese but simpy "pt", not "pt_PT" for Portugese from Portugal.
<napster> "bzr pull lp:backman" gets me error "bzr: ERROR: Connection error: while sending CONNECT xmlrpc.launchpad.net:443: [Errno 110] Connection timed out"
<dothebart> henninge: ah, now I got you.
<dothebart> henninge: so de_DE is incorrect also?
<henninge> dothebart: yes
<henninge> well, not "incorrect" but "we don't use it"
<dothebart> but how 'bout en_US and en_GB?
<henninge> dothebart: we have en_GB but en_US is simply en
<henninge> but you cannot translate into "en" anyway since your original strings are supposed to be in English.
<dothebart> well, yes they are ;-)
<dothebart> but thats C in locale terms usually?
<maxb> losa: I believe in your operational toolbox of scripts and processes you have one for fixing branches broken by incorrect stacking locations. Please could you execute it on lp:~grass/grass6/grass64_release_debian ? Thanks.
<Chex> maxb: let me look into that for you
<allenap> napster: That sounds like an HTTP proxy problem. Can you disable proxies and try again?
<napster> allenap: ?
<mtaylor> AAAGGGGHHHHHHH
<allenap> napster: The "CONNECT xmlrpc..." bit is typically what is sent to an HTTP proxy when initiating an SSL/TLS connection.
<napster> allenap: let me try
<mtaylor> I seem to have made enough tarball releases on launchpad now that my debian/watch file no longer has an index page it can go to to look for the latest
<mtaylor> because the all-downloads page is now paginated
<allenap> jelmer: Can you help mtaylor?
<mtaylor> jelmer: please. :)
* allenap changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jelmer> hi allenap, mtaylor
<allenap> rockstar: I have to go now, so can you help napster with a bzr problem?
<rockstar> napster, hi
<napster> rockstar: hi
<mtaylor> hey jelmer
<napster> allenap: rockstar The problem persists
<napster> allenap: rockstar I've removed the proxy served from the system proxy settings
<rockstar> napster, give me a second to read the backchat and get caught up on the conversation.
<mtaylor> jelmer: so ... all downloads seems to no longer be sorted (I don't know if it ever was) but now the most recent tarball does not show up on page one of http://launchpad.net/drizzle/+download
<mtaylor> jelmer: so I'm at a loss as to what to put in debian/watch :(
<rockstar> napster, hm, you shouldn't have had a proxy on 443, truthfully.
<rockstar> napster, it happens every time?
<mtaylor> jelmer: oh- hey, I think I came up with a hack around it
<jelmer> mtaylor: Can you file a bug about the sorting? It seems wrong to not sort those pages.
<napster> rockstar: I'm trying for a while :(
<mtaylor> jelmer: yes, I can do that
<jelmer> mtaylor: The front page for drizzle has a tar.gz link too, can you use that in the mean time perhaps?
<mtaylor> jelmer: and for now, I just made the first part of the watch line http://launchpad.net/drizzle instead of http://launchpad.net/drizzle/+download
<mtaylor> yes
<jelmer> gmta (-:
<rockstar> napster, what's your connection like?
<mtaylor> jelmer: :)
<mtaylor> jelmer: bug filed
<napster> rockstar: Through a DSL modem
<napster> rockstar: Like direct
<Chex> maxb: you should be all set now: 2010-10-20 17:12:30 INFO    Branch for '377476' at 'lp-internal:///~grass/grass6/grass64_release_debian' stacked on u'/~timmie/grass6/grass_trunk', should be on '/~grass/grass6/grass_trunk'. 2010-10-20 17:12:30 INFO    Done
<alkisg> Hi, where should I file a bug about some mailing list web pages not showing utf8 chars? In https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad or in some other component?
<alkisg> (wrong example: https://lists.launchpad.net/linux.sch.gr/ - right example: https://lists.launchpad.net/linux.sch.gr/msg00263.html)
<maxb> Thanks Chex
<napster> rockstar: Any idea? Should I report a bug?
<rockstar> napster, can you branch from other branches on Launchpad?
<rockstar> napster, I'm inclined to think there is an issue with your net connection.
<napster> rockstar: I hope the net connection is ok. But what is error number 110?
<rockstar> napster, it appears to be a timeout.
<rockstar> napster, what version of bzr are you using?
<napster> rockstar: 2.2.0
<rockstar> napster, can you branch from any other branches on Launchpad?
<napster> rockstar: Let me try
<alkisg> OK, filed in launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/664044
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 664044 in Launchpad itself "Mailing list web archives sometimes fail to show utf8 chars (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<DoeNietWil> mac just stole launchpad's name
<c_korn> hello. where there some changes to the rdf for keyring lately? this call g.parse('https://launchpad.net/people/%s/+rdf' % self.lpgroup) (g is from rdflib.Graph import Graph) returns this error: http://pastebin.com/Svim5r0R
<jcsackett> back
<cetinsert> hi
<cetinsert> does canonical or anyone from the launchpad.net community have plans to complain about apple naming an application in mac os x lion 10.7 also launchpad!?
<mwhudson> cetinsert: canonical's legal team have been asked, yeah
<lifeless> mwhudson: jml did that already?
<mwhudson> lifeless: didn't he?
<lifeless> mwhudson: well, I think we agreed that that is what needs to happen....
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> close enough, i trust jml's GTD mania
<lifeless> cetinsert: bug 664107 was filed about this
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 664107 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad trademark (affected: 4, heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664107
<lifeless> we've only just started looking into, so I can't say if we're going to complain or whatever yet.
<cetinsert> i do strongly support any actions you plan to take in this case!
<cetinsert> I am very positively pleased to see people have noticed and planned to do something about (well, at least take a look into) it. ^__^ ... I have always liked Ubuntu and all the open-source community ...
<cetinsert> good luck and lots of success with your business ... that was all I wanted to know and I am astonished to get a personal answer so quickly! wish you all a nice time from Heidelberg, Germany *^o^*!!
<lifeless> thank you
#launchpad 2010-10-21
<poolie> are people getting "loading results failed" in person or product searches?
<poolie> i seem to
<mwhudson> person search is failing all the time
<poolie> right
<mwhudson> wasn't aware project search was, but someone else might be :-)
<poolie> i guess i meant, should i file a bug?
<mwhudson> poolie: it's pg8.4 fallout, basically
<poolie> bug 655802
<poolie> ok
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 655802 in Launchpad Registry "Branch:+huge-vocabulary timeout (Person and team AJAX picker fails) (affected: 3, heat: 24)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655802
<lifeless> check the timeouts page first ;)
<lifeless> but I don't mind dups
<lifeless> if you looked and couldn't see a match
<lifeless> yes, thats the one
<poolie> sigh
<poolie> ah well, one step backwards, several steps forwards
<lifeless> the problem is that its timing out spectacularly
<lifeless> not slightly
<micahg> lifeless: will no edge deployments mean edge will be behind or just the same as the regular LP?
<lifeless> it means regular LP will be moving forward, hopefully at the same rate edge did
<lifeless> or possibly faster
<micahg> lifeless: ok, but I won't be behind by staying on edge, right?
<lifeless> micahg: we're going to be deleting edge
<lifeless> micahg: you won't be *behind*, but I wouldn't stay on edge
<wgrant> The redirect will stop, right?
<micahg> lifeless: ok, wasn't there something about the beta testers group still testing new features though?
<lifeless> micahg: yes
<lifeless> that will happen on the prod domain
<lifeless> we have a new mechanism for exposing features that aren't 'done'
<sydbarrett74> how well does launchpad's issue tracker work with a project hosted at bitbucket?
<geser> bigjools: any idea what happened to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pciutils/1:3.1.7-4ubuntu3/+build/2011386? it just says "Failed to build", no build log, no date, no builder
<bigjools> geser: we had some failed-to-upload builds that stuck in the "uploading" state because of a bug.  We fixed those builds' data but the log is lost unfortunately.
<geser> so just ask for a give-back to get fresh logs?
<bigjools> geser: yes
<geser> look all affected builds like this one?
<bigjools> yep
<geser> ok, thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I create a branch of a bzr repository that is on launchpad ? without having to download then re-upload again to LP ?
<popey> Greetings all!
<popey> I have a problem. I uploaded tomboy 1.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa~maverick0 to ppa:tomboy-packagers/development (which can be seen at https://edge.launchpad.net/~tomboy-packagers/+archive/development
<popey> I then tried to upload tomboy  1.4.0-0ubuntu4~ppa~maverick0 to ppa:tomboy-packagers/stable  <- different ppa
<popey> I got a rejection from launchpad "tomboy_1.4.0-0ubuntu4~ppa~maverick0.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.4.0-0ubuntu4~ppa~maverick0 <= 1.5.1-0ubuntu1~ppa~maverick0"
<popey> why does lp care that the version is older, its a different ppa
<bigjools> popey: there must be an older version in that one
<popey> que?
<bigjools> one sec
<bigjools> popey: hmm that's indeed odd
<popey> possibly a bug?
<bigjools> quite possibly
<wgrant> I've not seen that before.
<wgrant> Sure you uploaded to the right PPA?
<bigjools> but very odd since you'd think a few more people would complain
<popey> Good signature on /home/alan/Development/tomboy/maverick/ppa/tomboy_1.4.0-0ubuntu4~ppa~maverick0.dsc.
<popey> er, oops
<popey> alan@hactar:~/Development/tomboy/maverick/ppa$ dput ppa:tomboy-packagers/stable tomboy_1.4.0-0ubuntu4~ppa~maverick0_source.changes
<popey> looks like it
 * bigjools looks in the log file
<popey> however, I do have a personal ppa and I have seen in the past that dput has uploaded to my personal one (where 1.5 does indeed reside) rather than the one I specified
<popey> now if it did go to my personal ppa ~popey then I can understand the rejection completely
<bigjools> Considering changefile ~popey/ppa/ubuntu/tomboy_1.4.
<bigjools> 0-0ubuntu4~ppa~maverick0_source.changes
<bigjools> yes, it did :)
<popey> ok, so why?
<wgrant> I think your dput.cf is non-default.
<popey> yes, thats possible
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/517302/
<StevenK> Perhaps your [ppa] section doesn't contain %s
<wgrant> StevenK: Do you have a ~/.dput.cf?
<wgrant> Er, popey ^^
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/517304/  is my dput.cf
<popey> have I made a booboo?
<wgrant> Well, there's the problem.
<StevenK> That's exactly it
<StevenK> incoming = ~popey/ppa/ubuntu/
<wgrant> The [ppa] section there overrides the one in /etc/dput.cf
<popey> sorry, thats my ~/.dput.cd
<popey> *cf
<StevenK> It will ignore what you say after the : since the incoming is always your personal ppa
<wgrant> popey: There's a [ppa] section /etc/dput.cf which does what you want. You have a custom one in ~/.dput.cf which doesn't.
<StevenK> popey: Besides, the subject of the mail would have told you which PPA is making the rejection
<popey> so just remove the [ppa] stanza in my ~/.dput.cf ?
<wgrant> Yup.
<wgrant> And all the others, unless you really want that slightly shorter name.
<popey> heh
<popey> yeah, that was made before I realised you could just explicitly specify the ppa on the command line
<popey> StevenK: nope, the mail does not
<wgrant> StevenK: The acceptance email does. The rejection one does not.
<StevenK> popey: Really? What's the subject?
<StevenK> Oh, sigh
<StevenK> BUG
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/517306/ is the mail
<wgrant> It's still "blah.changes rejected"
<bigjools> yay
<wgrant> But:
<wgrant> X-Launchpad-PPA: popey
<StevenK> X-Launchpad-PPA: popey
<popey> lol
<StevenK> So there
<popey> really?
<StevenK> The mail *does* say
<wgrant> StevenK: ... just not in any useful location.
<popey> yes, everyone reads their mail headers :)
<bigjools> in a nonobvious way
<popey> that is quite funny :)
<popey> well, thanks for your time everyone, sorry to have bothered you with a bit of a silly question :)
<wgrant> popey: That may deserve a dput bug to fail when attempting to substitute a path into something that doesn't take a substitution.
<StevenK> And it certainly is a Launchpad bug that the Subject doesn't beat you with the PPA name
<popey> ok, will file both bugs
<StevenK> I'm creating a branch for the lp bug now
<popey> *hugs*
<wgrant> I guess nobody should care if we change the rejection email format.
<StevenK> Oh, I didn't say it would fix it, just that I'm making a branch ;-)
<wgrant> Unlike the debate over the acceptance one.
<StevenK> wgrant: I was only going to twiddle the subject for PPAs
<wgrant> I've gone to fix it a couple of times, but then decided that I wouldn't until I had time to fix them all.
<popey> ok, this is odd, my latest mail _does_ have it in the subject!
<popey> so does that mean it doesn't show the ppa name if its your own default ppa?
<popey> but does for any other ppa?
<StevenK> Could be
<popey> oh, this was accepted mail
<popey> rather than rejected
<popey> well that's inconsistent
<StevenK> popey: Please learn to read
<StevenK> :-)
<popey> heh, well, the subject went off the end of the browser
<StevenK> And who's fault is that for using gmail? :-)
<bigjools> back off StevenK, he's likely to be at UDS and he's bigger than you
<StevenK> Awww, popey is just a big teddy bear
<popey> you're lucky, I'm not at UDS :)
<StevenK> popey: You usually are, that's a pity
<popey> yeah, hey ho
<popey> I'm sure lots of more important and clever contributors will be there instead :D
<popey> (that was meant in a nice way in case it's interpreted otherwise)
<popey> bug 664380 filed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 664380 in Launchpad itself "PPA Accept/Reject mail subjects inconsistent (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664380
<popey> bug 664382 filed for dput
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 664382 in dput (Ubuntu) "dput doesn't accept ppa overriding on command line (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664382
<noodles775> Does someone know what setting causes a team to be subscribed to a branch that I push? I've got two projects with private branches, both have the same team as the maintainer/driver as well as owner of trunk.
<noodles775> Yet only one of those results in branches with the team automatically subscribed?
 * noodles775 starts looking through the source.
<wgrant> Sounds like the projects have different branch visibility policies.
<noodles775> Hrm, when looking at the code overview of both projects, both say: "New branches you create for project name are private initially."
<jussi> hi all
<jussi> how do I report a spammer on LP?
<jussi> ie. bug 64848 last comment
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/64848)
<jussi> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/64848
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/64848)
<Tak> hmm - is there a way to simultaneously register a branch and pull to it from an existing branch on lp? (àla github's "Fork") ?
<wgrant> Tak: You don't need such a thing with Bazaar, since it will only upload the data specific to your branch.
<wgrant> So just branch locally and push your changes.
<wgrant> (Launchpad tells bzr to automatically stack your branch on top of the project's development focus branch, which allows it to share the revision data)
<Tak> so for a feature branch of bzr, I need to: a) Register a branch on bzr  b) Manually branch lp:bzr  c) Push that to my feature branch  ?
<Tak> (bzr picked as a random example)
<spiv> Tak: just b and c, you can skip a.
<Tak> but if I skip a, do I still get the auto-stacking?
<spiv> Yes.
<wgrant> You never need to do a). It will automatically create a new branch if you push to a non-existent location.
<Tak> ...and there's no way I can accomplish b+c from the web interface?
<Tak> ...so what's the point of a?
<wgrant> a) is mainly used to register mirrored branch.
<spiv> Tak: no, but there's really benefit to doing b+c without having a local branch.
<wgrant> There's been an argument to remove explicit registration of non-mirrored branches.
<wgrant> Tak: Why would you want to do b+c without making changes locally?
<Tak> As a preemptive setup step to making changes locally
<spiv> Er, "really *no* benefit" is what I meant to say!
<Tak> just a different workflow
<wgrant> bzr branch lp:bzr; hack hack hack; bzr push lp:~wgrant/bzr/some-feature
<wgrant> vs. click click click; bzr branch lp:~wgrant/bzr/some-feature; hack hack hack; bzr push lp:~wgrant/bzr/some-feature
<Tak> precisely
<Tak> Some people will prefer to begin with click click click ;-)
 * wgrant is very confused.
<spiv> Tak: then they can use groundcontrol :)
<Tak> particularly those coming from those other dirty vcss
<spiv> Or whatever their bzr GUI of choice is.
<spiv> (But that GUI would just provide a click click click way to do "bzr branch lp:bzr; hack hack hack; bzr push lp:...")
<Tak> I think another perceived benefit of that workflow will be that the push branch is the default remote branch from the beginning: click click click, paste url into bzr explorer, hack hack hack, click push, not have to choose between two branches (even though the choice is obvious) or look up the push url now
<Tak> but ok
<Tak> the wiki that's being used for launchpad help/dev ... is that part of launchpad, or some external thing?
<wgrant> It's a separate installation of moinmoin.
<Tak> ah ok
<spiv> bzr automatically remembers the first push location (and where you first branched from), though.
<wgrant> And it can be configured to automatically guess push locations based on the branch name.
<spiv> So at least from the command line you don't need to choose between them, you just do "bzr merge" or "bzr push" or whatever it DTRT.
<wgrant> So it turns into 'bzr branch trunk some-feature; hack hack hack; bzr push'
<spiv> Perhaps we just need a web page that says "trust us, we have trimmed it down to something more minimal and easy than a web form can give you" ;)
 * maxb glares at the PPA publisher
<maxb> "same version has unpublished binaries in the destination archive for Lucid, please wait for them to be published before copying" - ooi, why that restriction?
<Tak> that web page would actually help :-)
<wgrant> maxb: The check is a bit over-broad.
<wgrant> maxb: It means to check that there are no pending binary *uploads*. But it also catches pending binary publications, which are fine.
<maxb> ah, I see
<wgrant> (binary uploads don't have publications created until process-accepted.py runs, which happens just before the publisher. copying before then will miss the binaries.)
<Tak> aww - is there a project for fogbugz tracker support?
<bigon> mmm I just try to delete a bug watch on a bug and I got OOPS-1755EC886
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1755EC886
<bigon> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libssh/+bug/663823 << that bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663823 in libssh (Debian) "build-depends not complete (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<achiang> hello, i'm creating a new PPA and it's asking me about Displayname: I've been staring at the description for this field and still have no clue what it really means...
<achiang> do i want displayname to match my project's name? or should it match my launchpad name? the text about the "signing key's description" is confusing
<noodles775> achiang: you can always change the display name. Just enter the name of your project for now and when you save, you'll see how it is used on the page (it's the main heading of the PPA page).
<wgrant> achiang: The text about the signing key description is no longer correct. You can ignore it.
<wgrant> So you can rename it as you see fit.
<achiang> noodles775: thank you
<bigjools> p-d-r is very busy :)
<achiang> wgrant: is there a bug about the obsolete text?
<achiang> wgrant: or should i file one?
<wgrant> achiang: Please file a new one at https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+filebug.
<achiang> wgrant: wilco, thx
<ogra_ac> bigjools, around ? i have a prob with PPA privacy
<ogra_ac> well, or any LOSA ^^^^
<ogra_ac> hello ? any LOSA here ?
<Chex> ogra_ac: hi there, sorry for the delay. what privacy issue?
<jcastro> deryck: are you guys planning a daily builds session for UDS?
<jcastro> deryck: outside the "normal" launchpad upstream one I mean
<ogra_ac> Chex, https://edge.launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev there is a privare ppa
<deryck> hi jcastro.  I don't know on that one.  Maybe jml or bigjools would know.
<ogra_ac> Chex, well, there was, someone uploaded to private-stable to then notice it wasnt actually private ... i deleted it for now, we would need to recreate it and actually make it private
<jcastro> deryck: oh right, you're bugs, sorry. :)
<ogra_ac> Chex, i somehow couldnt find any UI option for creating a private PPA so i suspect a LOSA is required
<deryck> jcastro, no worries :-)
<Chex> ogra_ac: yes, create a blank PPA, and then send a request in to have the PPA converted to a private PPA on canonical-answers, or you can request it here
<ogra_ac> Chex, are you able to fully delete the remainings of https://edge.launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/private-stable ?
<ogra_ac> Chex, or re-enable it
<ogra_ac> so we can make it private
<Chex> ogra_ac: let me look
<micahg> can someone shuffle the PPA builders to clear the amd64 queue?
<bigjools> micahg: yes, doing so now
<Chex> ogra_ac: " This archive already has published sources. It is not possible to switch the privacy. "
<Chex> ogra_ac: hmmmm
<micahg> bigjools: thanks
<ogra_ac> Chex, weird, afaik the upload was rejected
<ogra_ac> so there should nothing be published
<bigjools> ogra_ac: there is a deleted source in it
<bigjools> published on the 18th
<ogra_ac> ah
<ogra_ac> grmpf
<ogra_ac> can yu delete it somehow ?
<Chex> ogra_ac: I will try
<ogra_ac> thanks
<bigjools> there's no way of deleting PPA history
<bigjools> you need a new PPA
<ogra_ac> can we rename the deleted one ?
<ogra_ac> TI would like to keep the name
<bigjools> no
<bigjools> you need a new PPA
<ogra_ac> hmm, k
<bigjools> ogra_ac: stable-private? :)
<ogra_ac> let me discuss with TI first ;)
<Chex> bigjools: thanks for the help
<bigjools> Chex: np
<ogra_ac> yeah, thanks a lot
<ogra_ac> TI has to discuss first, not sure they'll come back to me today already
<micahg> is there a URL to the preferred series to translate in LP for an Ubuntu source package?
<danilos> micahg, no, but there's a bug about making pages like http://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus be that
<micahg> danilos: heh, ok, thanks, do you have the # so I can subscribe
<danilos> micahg, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/127884 (was looking for it :); it's pretty old and not very high on our priority list, so we'd be happy if someone steps along and helps with getting it fixed :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 127884 in Launchpad Translations "Distribution source package has no Translations page (affected: 0, heat: 5)" [High,Triaged]
<micahg> danilos: it would just make the ubufox code a little cleaner...I'm not interested enough ATM to make it happen, but thanks
<danilos> micahg, yw, hopefully we'll get around to it soon enough
<exarkun> So, how should I feel about this, exactly?
<exarkun> exarkun@top:~/Projects/game/branches/framedrops$ bzr push
<exarkun> Using saved push location: lp:~game-hackers/game/framedrops
<exarkun> This transport does not update the working tree of: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~game-hackers/game/framedrops/. See 'bzr help working-trees' for more information.
<exarkun> Created new branch.
<doctormo> I seem to ave a problem with launchpad api, the getBranchByURI isn't working any more, causing ground control failures.
<doctormo> I tried to see if it was the new trunk branch form causing the issue, but both new and old forms failed.
<shadeslayer> doctormo: btw i think your blogged is either a) banned in india or b) the site was experiencing some issues when i accessed it
<doctormo> shadeslayer: It's banned in India, known problem.
<shadeslayer> man.. :(
<shadeslayer> doctormo: why?
<doctormo> Unknown
<doctormo> Maybe the government didn't like a socialist blogger?
<shadeslayer> weird officials here -.-
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<ricotz> hello, could someone please kill this build - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/2005064
<doctormo> No one online for answering my launchpad api query?
<james_w> doctormo, "isn't working any more" may be a bit vague for people to help you
<doctormo> james_w: fair enough, returns null when given a valid bzr banch uri.
<james_w> doctormo, what url are you giving it?
<doctormo> james_w: the urls stored in the .bzr/branch/branch.conf
<james_w> doctormo, can you give precisely one that is failing?
<james_w> the urls that are stored have changed with different bzr versions I think, perhaps that is it
<doctormo> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/erato/
<james_w> there, bzr is now storing that rather than the expanded form
<james_w> I bet that either getByURL doesn't know about +branch
<doctormo> I tried the expanded form too.
<james_w> or it is a URL escaping issue
<doctormo> bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/erato/trunk/
<james_w> doctormo, does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/erato/trunk/ work? Does lp:~doctormo/erato/trunk/?
<doctormo> james_w: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/erato/trunk/ works
<doctormo> lp:~doctormo/erato/trunk/ doesn't work
<james_w> interesting
<doctormo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/erato/
<doctormo> doesn't work
<james_w> doctormo, all of http sftp bzr+ssh and lp work for me with the ~doctormo url
<doctormo> james_w: Ah without the end / it fails.
<james_w> doctormo, that shouldn't make a difference, and doesn't fail for me with bzr+ssh
<doctormo> james_w: Weird, it fails here. :-/
<doctormo> I'm not sure how I'm going to solve this one, I think I might have to hack out the bzr branch location and replace it with the non expanded form.
<james_w> doctormo, bug 664637
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 664637 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "getByUrl doesn't know about +branch (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664637
<doctormo> thanks :-)
<smoser> hey all. i'm new to launchpadlib and launchpad api.  i'm trying to get to builds of a given package in a given distribution.
<smoser> i find the 'ubuntu' distribution in lp.distributions.entries. and find its archives_collection_link
<smoser> (https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/ubuntu/archives)
<smoser> but i dont see anything in launchpad lib for dealing with that
<james_w> smoser, you are getting tricked by the obtuse documentation
<smoser> i assumed that if i did get a handle to such a thing i could use getBuildRecords
<james_w> smoser, for archive in lp.distributions['ubuntu'].archives:
<smoser> james_w, well that or my own stupidity . always get in the way.
<james_w> smoser, it's raw API documentation, and launchpadlib provides a layer of sugar on top
<james_w> basically foo_link becomes a foo attribute that is an object that is whatever is at the URI that the _link points to
<smoser> right.
<smoser> i just didnt' see the distributions objects.
<james_w> similarly bar_collection_link becomes a bar attribute that is the collection at that URI
<smoser> only the 'entries'
<james_w> right, also the top level has some special collections defined for getting at things easily
<james_w> lp.bugs, lp.projects, lp.distributions, lp.branches etc.
<smoser> so lp.distributions['ubuntu'].archives
<smoser> i would have thought that to be an archihttps://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#archive)ve (
<smoser> (paste fail)
<smoser> ubar=lp.distributions['ubuntu'].archives
<smoser> but i dont see much under dir(ubar)
<james_w> it's a collection of archives
<smoser> ah.
<james_w> use lp.distributions['ubuntu'].main_archive to just get the one you probably care about
<james_w> others might be PARTNER etc.
<smoser> ok. so i *think* i'm at the end of my line here. lp -> distributions -> archives -> builds[source-package]
<smoser> but i was hoping that for a build i could find info like its version and binary packages produced by it
<smoser> (and their versions and such)
<james_w> smoser, you need build.current_source_publication for the version
<james_w> doesn't seem like the resulting binary packages are exposed
<james_w> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#source_package_publishing_history is what current_source_publication is
<james_w> getPublishedBinaries may be sort of what you want for the binary packages produced by the build
<smoser> fudge
<smoser> so, for anything not currently in the archive, current_source_publication is empty
<smoser> i was hoping that i could get historic data
<lifeless> what sort of historical data?
<smoser> well, specifically i was hoping to abuse this
<smoser> and crawl builds
<lifeless> I know the words, I don't know the meaning in this context ;)
<smoser> so that i could map package binary version -> source version for a package-binary-version not currently in the archive.
<smoser> basically, i have a "manifest" of a UEC image build.  the manifest is  a list of 'binary-package version'
<smoser> i want to compare to manifests, and get changelogs for the changes.
<smoser> that requires that i be able to determine the source package version of a binary package which  may not be in the archive at the moment.
<smoser> (because it could be replace by a newer one in -updates or -security)
<smoser> basically, the only way i can see to map binary-package-version -> source-package-version depends on binary-package-version being in the archive "right now"
<lifeless> hmmm
<smoser> (the real trick here is that binary-version is not always source-version)
<smoser> the trick i'm willing to ignore for the moment is that a binary package may have moved source packages.
<smoser> the first is biting me now, the second will bite future-smoser
<smoser> lifeless, here is where you say "Oh, i know how to do that ... "
<lifeless> I'm reasonably sure we store that historical data
<lifeless> I'm not sure its exposed on the API
<smoser> so should i open a bug ?
<smoser> it doesn't even look to me that the binary package knows what source it came from
<smoser> https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#binary_package_publishing_history
<lifeless> I think it knows what build it came from and that knows what sourcepackage was used
<lifeless> IMBW
<lifeless> I'd start with a Question I think
<smoser> i dont see binary_package -> build at all
<james_w> binary packages aren't exposed at all
<james_w> publishings of binary packages are, along with some attributes that look up e.g. name and version on the binary package
<james_w> but the binary package -> build isn't exposed from what I can see
<smoser> well, lifeless, james_w https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+question/130600
<smoser> hopefully that gives an exapmle of what i want and why i'm doing this.
<achiang> how does launchpad buildd treat debian's "unstable" distro when used in a changelog?
<achiang> e.g., a version string that looks like: libfoo (1.2.0-3) unstable; urgency=low
<wgrant> achiang: The buildd doesn't care. But the Launchpad won't accept the upload if you try to upload it to unstable.
<achiang> wgrant: thanks, makes sense.
#launchpad 2010-10-22
<achiang> how do i make a launchpad bug point to an upstream bugzilla? i thought there was a way to do that, yes?
<micahg> achiang: also affects project
<achiang> micahg: hm, so i put the link to the upstream bz in that field?
<lifeless> yes
<achiang> lifeless: i get an error: "there is no project in launchpad named http://bugzilla....."
<micahg> achiang: you need to choose the project first
<achiang> hm, reading this: http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/links-to-external-bug-trackers-right-where-you-need-them
<achiang> makes me think that i need to link to the upstream bugzilla instance, not the actual upstream bugzilla entry
<achiang> perhaps the upstream project has not been registered in launchpad
<achiang> searching for "fossology" returns nothing
<lifeless> just putting the url in should work
<achiang> so, i don't think launchpad knows about this bug tracker: http://bugs.linux-foundation.org
<lifeless> but there are like 3 differen upstream links
<achiang> "There is no project in Launchpad named "http://bugs.linux-foundation.org". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name."
<lifeless> yes, wrong field
<lifeless> achiang: in fact
<lifeless> just put the bug ref in acomment
<lifeless> thats all you need to do now
<achiang> lifeless: well, i wanted to do it the "proper" way...
<lifeless> it is proper
<achiang> putting the linux-foundation bugzilla link in the field on this page results in an error too. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/fossology/+edit-packaging
<lifeless> achiang: Just Put It In A Regular Comment Please
<achiang> lifeless: ok, i'll do that, but in the 2 minutes between my last message and your reply, i managed to register the upstream project in launchpad, which is probably not what you or i wanted. sorry about that. i'll just leave it alone for now.
<StevenK> popey: O hai, did you end up filing the bug for the PPA reject message?
<lifeless> bug ?664380
<StevenK> lifeless: That would be it, thanks
<lifeless> I googled: ppa reject site:bugs.launchpad.net
<poolie> bug expiry hasn't kicked in yet?
<poolie> according to derycks' blog post it was supposed to happen around the 18th
<lifeless> we'll be doing controlled runs shortly
<lifeless> as per his mails to the dev list
<poolie> sure, i just thought i might see it happening
<CcxCZ> hi, from what I've read, there's no irc notification bot for launchpad projects, so I'm writing one.
<CcxCZ> I'm trying to debug it using staging launchpad, but I'm waiting for half hour since I pushed to a branch and it still wasn't updated
<CcxCZ> is this normal for (staging) launchpad? :-|
<spiv> CcxCZ: waiting for an email from staging?  I don't think it sends them.
<CcxCZ> nope, for branch to be rescanned
<CcxCZ> https://code.staging.launchpad.net/~ccx/executable/trunk-1
<CcxCZ> or, more exactly, for revision id to be bumped on api.staging.
<dothebart> hm, so i've changed the directory layout in git the way launchpad excepts it and waited for launchpads bzr branch to catch up (trunk/webcit/po/webcit/webcit.pot)
<dothebart> tried to change the settings in launchpad, and no feedback whether it found some files or not
<CcxCZ> what is the busiest project on launchpad? I need someone commiting like crazy. :-)
<Tak> bzr? launchpad?
<CcxCZ> launchpad is too many projects iirc :-), tracking bzr now
<jpds> CcxCZ: They all share the same codebase: https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel
<CcxCZ> does api's getBranches limit count to 50? because that's what I get for both launchpad and bzr
<dothebart> ah. import from bzr worked out. henninge can you have another look at my import queue?
<dothebart> https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/7.9/+imports
<dothebart> and, for some reasons it won't accept the export branch? https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/7.9/+link-translations-branch
<henninge> dothebart: how many templates do you have? 2 or 4?
<dothebart> 2
<dothebart> the debian ones aren't nessecary currently
<dothebart> so, webcit, and citadel-setup
<dothebart> i've renamed the ee as you sugested
<henninge> dothebart: I think the "debian" directory does not belong in a branch in the first place.
<dothebart> well, its there so I can easily develop & compile .debs after the release.
<henninge> dothebart: I have set them to "blocked" so they don't get imported.
<dothebart> ok.
<dothebart> i've tried to make 'lp:~w-goesgens/citadel/trunk' the export bzr
<dothebart> it won't let me
<dothebart> just tells me 'There is 1 error.' without any details
<henninge> dothebart: that is most likely bug 407260
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 407260 in Launchpad Translations "Translations export branch can't be team-owned (affected: 11, heat: 50)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407260
<dothebart> hm, don't I own that branch?
<henninge> dothebart: ah, it is an imported branch.
<dothebart> https://code.launchpad.net/~w-goesgens/citadel/trunk
<dothebart> yes. I want to be able to merge back translation into the git main repo
<dothebart> bzr is a little slow ;)
<Tak> lies and slander!
<henninge> dothebart: sorry, only LP-hosted bzr branches are possible here.
<henninge> Tak: You take the words out of my mouth ... ;-)
<dothebart> Tak: a git clone doesn't engage my fan
<dothebart> a bzr clone does
<dothebart> and the bzr just is trunk without branches
<Tak> but switching bzr branches doesn't make my HD thrash for 10min ;-)
<henninge> dothebart: anyway, you will have to create a empty bzr branch and push it to Launchpad and use that.
<dothebart> hm, thats working for me with git in sub-seconds with more than 8k commits
<dothebart> ok
<dothebart> how? ;-)
<dothebart> oh, plus i'm working on slow flash all the time.
<dothebart> I have to admit, exporting from svn to git was hell slow...
<dothebart> ok, bzr init done.
<henninge> dothebart: eventually (after add and commit): bzr push lp:~w-goesgens/citadel/translations-export
<henninge> or whatever you want to call it.
<dothebart> ah. that did it.
<dothebart> so if I now edit some thing it should push it there?
<dothebart> but... everything is still in review mode...
<Tak> what's the best way to install (a stable) launchpad locally?
<bigjools> Tak: https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<Tak> yeah, I saw that, but it kind of assumes you're branching launchpad trunk to hack on it, right?
<Tak> or have I misunderstood?
<Tak> or can I just s/devel/stable/g in the setup script?
<maxb> There is no documented or supported procedure for installing a stable local launchpad
<Tak> awesome
<henninge> dothebart: they will be approved automatically now that the templates are approved and imported.
<dothebart> within which timeframe? hours?
<dothebart> https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/trunk/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot shows the pots are still not approved?
<dothebart> or should I log off & on again?
<henninge> dothebart: sorry, I was on the 7.9 series. ;-)
<dothebart> ah, so i'm wrong here?
<dothebart> ah, thats the reason why it behaves differntly now and then...
<henninge> I don't know. Which series do you want to do translations in? Usually trunk is good but you pointed me to 7.9 earlier.
<henninge> dothebart: translations are shared between series, so there won't be any doubled work.
<henninge> dothebart: ok, I approved those in trunk, too.
<dothebart> I don't think i've added another real branch
<dothebart> wonder why its doing 7.9 & trunk in separate...
<dothebart> will the deleted ones disappear sometime soon?
<henninge> dothebart: deleted queue entries are removed after three days.
<henninge> so are imported entries
<henninge> dothebart: both series import from the same branch
<henninge> dothebart: it should be enough to only import into trunk because the translations will be shared with 7.9
<henninge> but that's the reasons why you have the same files in both queues.
<ricotz> hello, could someone please kill this build https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/staging/+build/2005064
<dothebart> henninge: I don't know how I created that 7.9 thing...
<dothebart> ah, got mail from it. will it send mail if somebody adds translations?
<dothebart> hm, looking at https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/trunk/+lang/de , and https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/trunk/+pots/webcit/de/+translate?start=0&batch=10&show=untranslated&field.alternative_language=&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all
<dothebart> it doesn't show the change which I committed to git yesterday, is that screen still referencing the deleted webcit/de.po?
<henninge> dothebart: deleting from the queue has no effect once an entry has been imported.
<henninge> dothebart: the "thing" is a "series". Ist there no "7.9" version of the software?
<dothebart> henninge: its going to be the next version, so, its basicaly trunk.
<c_korn> hello, any guess when bug 660832 will be fix released?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 660832 in Launchpad Registry "invalid syntax on team members RDF (affected: 1, heat: 17)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660832
<sinzui> c_korn, the milestone says 2010-11-10, you could update scripts to use edge for the next month and use the fix now
<c_korn> sinzui: ah, ok. so the patch is already in edge. will test this now.
<c_korn> hm, no difference: $ wget -q -O /tmp/1 https://edge.launchpad.net/people/getdeb-uploaders/+rdf ; wget -q -O /tmp/2 https://launchpad.net/people/getdeb-uploaders/+rdf ; diff -u /tmp/2 /tmp/1
<c_korn> sinzui: ^
<sinzui> !
<sinzui> where did my rdf go
<sinzui> my script fails again
<sinzui> c_korn, my script is based on your script and gets every kind of rdf
<sinzui> it ran and passed a few days ago
<sinzui> bugger
<c_korn> http://pastebin.com/VE74CbBk
<sinzui> c_korn, staging is good. I think edge was rolledback. Edge updates are stopped because we are preparing to abandon edge
<sinzui> c_korn, verify on staging. The data is 5 6 days old though
<c_korn> hm, the diff looks fine
<persia> sinzui, abandon edge?
<sinzui> we are moving to daily updates of lpnet. bugs and even features will be released the day after they are verified to be ready
<sinzui> We will still have  monthly releases for schema changes
<sinzui> Features will be developed using flag to indicate who should see the new behaviour when the feature is not released. beta users (the users who see edge) will be the default users to see features, but user could join other teams to see just specific features in development
<persia> Oh my.  Let's hope that works.
<persia> Will users be able to flip the flag setting?  I don't use edge myself, but I know of a few folk who have switched back and forth during particularly odd times.
<sinzui> While manging features is more complicated, releases are easier because there is less to rollout
<sinzui> persia, they will not be to flip the setting. Since the rules can be governed by team membership, user can join teams. I think the engineers need to do more blog posts to inform users about how they can test a new feature
<persia> Heh, well, maybe it works :)  Let's hope there are no layout bugs on the team membership page :)
<c_korn> sinzui: staging does not give an error thanks. but it seems the rdf has also changed differently. there are no keys imported with this script: http://pastebin.com/tu8W6w6q
<sinzui> I did not change keys.
<sinzui> you may need to traverse deeper. Users are described using foaf only. I think
<c_korn> hm
<c_korn> I think the select statement does not fit any longer
<joshuahoover> anybody else having problems viewing attachments that were recently uploaded (within the past 30 minutes)?
<joshuahoover> appears to be quite a delay between when you upload the attachment and being able to download it successfully...was getting 404's before
<deryck> joshuahoover, private bugs?
<joshuahoover> deryck: yep
<deryck> joshuahoover, yeah, there's gremilins in the librarian for private attachments.
<joshuahoover> deryck: don't tell my kids that, they think there are gremlins in our basement ;)
<joshuahoover> deryck: ok, thanks for letting me know :)
<deryck> heh
<deryck> joshuahoover, more specifically, lifeless has done a nice token-base private librarian work that will fix all this when it can be deployed.
<joshuahoover> deryck: great!
<jcastro> hey deryck, I have an idea for you
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/665240
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 665240 in linux (Ubuntu) "Microsoft Lifecam VX-1000 microphone doesn't work (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> we do bug watches, what do you think about the ability to link up git commits like we do patches?
 * deryck is thinking about that....
 * jcastro pencils it in for UDS agenda
<deryck> jcastro,so we're just pointing at git commits somewhere else on the web?
<jcastro> deryck: or auto import them or whatever
<jcastro> deryck: something that let's maintainers know "there could be a possible easy backport/fix here"
<jcastro> whatever gets it on that list
<deryck> ah, ok.
<jcastro> but if someone knows there's a git commit someplace that fixes their problem there should be a way to mark that
<jcastro> (note that I have no clue if it fixes this dude's problem)
<deryck> jcastro, so certainly I'm open to discuss it.  Sounds interesting as a concept.  I would value someone from launchpad code team input as well.
<jcastro> but if someone is clued in enough to know that there could be a commit out there that fixes the problem then perhaps we should look at those
<jcastro> deryck: yeah, I just ran into it and was like "we should talk about this!"
<jcastro> I'm sure jfo will have a bunch of opinions
<deryck> jcastro, yeah, I agree, it's definitely a cool idea to talk about.
<jcastro> I look forward to possibly creating more work for gmb
<deryck> jcastro, heh.  gmb might welcome anything after how long we've been working on subscriptions.
<jcastro> good, let's break him a bit, assign him to importing external bug trackers.
<deryck> I don't want to lose him from my team :-)
<pmjdebruijn> is ppa stuck again?
<pmjdebruijn> my build ETA's are pretty much onstant
<pmjdebruijn> constant*
<c_korn> pmjdebruijn: they are quite busy https://launchpad.net/builders
<pmjdebruijn> oh
<pmjdebruijn> then it's more of a conincidence
<pmjdebruijn> c_korn: thanks
<c_korn> np
<avo> Hey guys.. so I'm writing a SUPER small app that is literally only useful to one or two other people (my friends.. it's about our school). However, I'd like them to be able to code the little project as well, and use a system to keep all this straight. There's no reason, and frankly I wouldn't want to make this visible to the public. How/can I do this? Thanks!
#launchpad 2010-10-23
<wgrant> lamont: radium is sad.
<dothebart> hm, fancy this string won't translate: https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/trunk/+pots/webcit/de/+translate?batch=10&field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&old_show=all&show=untranslated&start=0
<persia> dothebart, The suggested translation doesn't match the template (5 occurrences of %s rather than 5)
<persia> Err, rather than *6*
<dothebart> ah
<dothebart> ahhh! ;)
<martisj> Hi, I just tried to change my preferred languages, and launchpad gave me an error regarding no refererer header
<martisj> How can I fix this?
<jml> martisj: are you using edge?
<martisj> no firefox and mac os x 10.6.4
<martisj> if by edge you mean browsing from an iphone
<jml> martisj: sorry, I meant what URL is giving you problems?
<martisj> oh, it's miros site
<martisj> the translation system
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | edge is having trouble. Try disabling the beta redirect if you encounter difficulties |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<jml> martisj: what URL on Launchpad?
<martisj> now I tried https://launchpad.net/~m-sjastad/+edit    and it gave me the same error
<jml> martisj: can you please paste the text of the error at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<martisj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518676/
<martisj> jml: i think i know what was wrong, developer tools had referrers disabled
<martisj> sorry to bother you
<martisj> woops
<martisj> it's still giving me the same error
<martisj> nope
<martisj> sorry
<martisj> this is so silly
<martisj> my bad
<martisj> It's working now...
<martisj> it was really weird, because I turned off the disable referrers and clicked a link, and sure enough the disable referrers was checked again :S
<jml> martisj: no worries :)
<martisj> jml: do you happen to be australian ? or is "no worries" an international thing
<jml> martisj: I'm Australian.
<martisj> jml: cool. have a good night, and take it easy!
<jml> martisj: thanks :)
<martisj> jml: Thanks for your help
<geser> is edge for somebody else slow too? it doesn't happen everytime but often enough to "reproduce" it. Firefox needs long time to load the page and in the end only a part of it gets loaded (no timeout)
<blueyed> I would like to open the DpkgTerminalLog.gz files directly in the browser, but the application/x-gzip content type prevents this. Therefore it should get served as text/plain I think. Is this a launchpad issue or is apport responsible for this?
<blueyed> I have tried manually changing the content-type to text/plain, still the same.
<blueyed> example bug: bug 665268
<blueyed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/postfix-policyd/+bug/665268
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/665268)
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/665268)
<crimsun> how can I disable the edge redirect now?
<crimsun> geser: I can reproduce that symptom (using multiple browsers, so I don't believe it's that)
<nigelb> crimsun: unjoin from launchpad beta testers
<geser> nigelb: not needed
<crimsun> nigelb: err, that's rather drastic.  I was looking more for something to append to a URL.
<geser> crimsun: you should have in the footer of a page a "Disable edge redirect" link
<geser> (the same way you can enable it later again)
<crimsun> geser: ah, thanks
<nigelb> geser: oh, right.  I forgot abut that
<ronnie_vd_c> for creating bugs with the LP api, and bug_target is needed (https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#bug_target) how do i get one?
<geser> where do you want to file a bug? in Ubuntu or in a upstream project?
<exarkun> So I guess... stuff doesn't... work how I thought...
<exarkun> what's up with this?  https://launchpad.net/pyopenssl/+milestones
<exarkun> How do I delete a milestone?
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> is Main better then edge?
<BUGabundo> I see /topic recommends so
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> humm doing something wrong here... can't get the disable redirect button
<kklimonda_> BUGabundo: look for it in the bottom right
<kklimonda_> it's on every page other than the main afair - and yes, I can't find the button on main myself ;)
#launchpad 2010-10-24
<ProfNoel> Hello
<ProfNoel> i just uploaded with succes my source to my ppa
<ProfNoel> in changelog i wrote maverick, now i would like tu upload a package (in fact this is the same for lucid
<ProfNoel> what should i do ? ( i tried ti modify changelog to lucid, make a debuild -S, but this way was reject
<lbieber> Any known issues with lp tonight.  We are getting a lot of random failures like this:
<lbieber> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Unavailable
<wgrant> lbieber: There is a known issue with edge at the moment.
<lbieber> wgrant:  ok, thanks
<George_e> I have a quick question about translations in Launchpad...
<George_e> if I want LP to automatically import translation templates from the branch, where will it look for the template file?
<George_e> There's only one template file.
 * thumper hopes all the problems are fixed by the time he gets to work on Tuesday 8)
<wgrant> thumper: No Monday?
<thumper> wgrant: public holiday in NZ monday
<wgrant> Ah.
<dothebart> hm, hy does translate remove fuzzy strings?
<ProfNoel> Hello,
<ProfNoel> Someone could help me on ppa upload issue ?
<ZeroG> hi all
<ZeroG> is there anyone that can help me in having the bzr automatic import working for my project translations ?
<ZeroG> I'm pretty sure my directory structure is ok for import but my templates are never updated in lp whereas they are in bzr
<ZeroG> the import queue shows that all .po files need review (but I don't know by whom) - https://translations.launchpad.net/opensatnav/+imports
<ronnie_vd_c> im trying to login to launchpad with a script and i get the following error: Request token has not yet been reviewed. Try again later.
<ronnie_vd_c> Yesterday it worked fine, but after adding the param allow_access_levels=["WRITE_PUBLIC"], i get this message.
<ronnie_vd_c> Cleaning the cookies, closing the browser and cleaning cache dir wont help.
<ronnie_vd_c> My code can be found here http://pastebin.com/ZRrKjrCZ
<geser> did you also remove the access token (don't remember where the LP python module stores it)
<ronnie_vd_c> geser, if i know where to find it
<geser> check ~/.cache/ and similar
<ronnie_vd_c> geser, if you mean ~/.launchpadlib/cache ... those are removed. ill chech the ~/.cache/
<ronnie_vd_c> found something in ~/.cache/launchpad. Ill try again now
<ronnie_vd_c> geser. also not working (delete ~/.cache/launchpad, delete ~/.launchpadlib/cache, cookies, closing browser, changed cache dir in script and changed identifier in script)
<geser> then I'm out of ideas, sorry
<ronnie_vd_c> geser, thx anyway :D
<maxb> ronnie_vd_c: you could consider branching lp:hydrazine as a fairly small example of a suite of scripts that use launchpadlib
<ronnie_vd_c> maxb, ill have a look
<maxb> i'd look at your pastebin, but it appears to have expired
<ronnie_vd_c> http://pastebin.com/a6f7Jg5C
<fta> can't login anymore using the python LP API: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519267/
<fta> started 2 1/2h ago
<maxb> ronnie_vd_c: looks like there's your answer :-/ ^^^
<ronnie_vd_c> maxb, maybe yes
<ronnie_vd_c> but launchpad didn't have updates today is it?
<maxb> not on a sunday, no
<fta> maxb, are you sure? because that's the 4th different kind of (new) error i get in the last 24h with the same script
<marvin24_DT> how can I merge a specific git branch (not HEAD) into a bzr repo? (I have bzr-git installed)
<geser> fta: which LP instance you run that script against?
<fta> geser, devel
<fta> geser, EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT, anon
<geser> edge it having problems (see /topic)
<fta> geser, which one should i use then?
<geser> try production
<geser> LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT (or similar, have to look it up)
<fta> geser: can't import LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT. works for EDGE_ and STAGING_ but not for LPNET_, DEV_, DOGFOOD_, ...
<geser> :( which Ubuntu release is the script run on?
<fta> geser, maverick
<fta> python-launchpadlib 1.6.1-1
<geser> then launchpadlib.uris should contain LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT (and the others)
<geser> or did I misunderstand you and your script doesn't work with the other _SERVICE_ROOT?
<fta> geser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/519293/
<jcsackett> fta: LPNET_SERVICE_ROOT doesn't import from launchpadlib.launchpad; it imports from launchpadlib.uris
<fta> doh
<jcsackett> easy mistake; i do it all the time. :-P
<geser> fta: as jcsackett said, the new constants are all in launchpadlib.uris, launchpadlib.launchpad has only those needed for backwards compatibility
<fta> geser, yep, seems to work better. i probably got that from the doc somewhere when i 1st wrote this script
<fta> jcsackett, thanks
<jcsackett> fta: no problem.
<dothebart> hm, looking at... https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ChoosingAGroup
<dothebart> To choose Launchpad Translators, or any other existing translation group, visit https://translations.launchpad.net/<your-project>/+changetranslators.
<dothebart> https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/+changetranslators
<dothebart> gives me page not found?
<dothebart> and... https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ChoosingAGroup  Once people start using Launchpad to translate your project, you'll want to export those translations for use in your software.
<dothebart> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/Exporting
<dothebart> doesn't exist
<dothebart> ah. https://translations.launchpad.net/citadel/+settings is the right link?
<lifeless> bug 516317
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 516317 in Launchpad Translations "Product:+changetranslators should become +settings (affected: 1, heat: 5)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516317
<lifeless> dothebart: ^
<dothebart> ah ;-)
<dothebart> tnx.
<dothebart> I can't seem to find a way to add an irc channel to the project overview...
<dothebart> is that a missing feature in launchpad?
<dothebart> since most probably many opensource projects work with irc channels...
<ari-tczew> when it will be started to build? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcl/2.6.7-79ubuntu1/+build/2016524
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: look at launchpad.net/builders - there are no amd64 builders atm
#launchpad 2011-10-17
<wgrant> arand: There was an issue with the PPA publisher, should be fixed in a few minutes.
<wgrant> distro-info is in NEW, so it's unrelated.
<arand> Ah, right.
<micahg> wgrant: did you ever figure out what was happening with API syncs and the -changes ML?
<wgrant> micahg: They may be stuck in the moderation queue. I'll poke Julian about it tonight, as it's his squad's work and they're on maintenance now.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, ok, thank you
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<shiki-> Hi everyone!
<shiki-> I have a problem with copying my packages into different releases (it works for some, but fails for Lucid and Hardy)
<shiki-> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2116DS40
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<janimo> can launchpad API traffic be analyzed with wireshark if it is SSL?
<geser> I guess wireshark would need to intercept the SSL handshake for this (MITM attack)
<tumbleweed> the easier option is to make launchpadlib print what its doing (which is I think quite easy)
<geser> "import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1" to get the requests printed
<janimo> geser, tumbleweed I know about the debugging from within the lib, but thanks anyway :)
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rbasak> I can't seem to set 876339 as a dup of 862129, both via the web interface and from the command line (lp-set-dup). OOPS-2116AQ47, OOPS-2116DW63 and others. Is this just because of the number of dups on that bug already?
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2116AQ47
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2116DW63
 * danilos reboots due to ecryptfs bug
<Storm> Hello
<Storm> I'm looking for some information concerning the launchpad commercial offer
<Storm> I sent a mail last week, but I've not had any answer yet
<mrevell> Hi Storm!
<mrevell> Storm, What do you need to know?
<Storm> mrevell: I would like to know if when one subscribes to a private hosting, it is only for some "parts" of the project
<Storm> such as specific branches (seems like it is the case, according to the doc on the LP site), bugtracker, etc
<kirkland> danilos: what ecryptfs bug is causing you to reboot?
<Storm> and not something totally closed
<Storm> my goal is to host a project which is open source
<danilos> kirkland, bug 813146: it's not making me reboot, but I've lost data one time I didn't
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 813146 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic when running Python test suite on ecryptfs" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813146
<mrevell> Storm, Right now, you can have private bugs, private code, private PPAs and private teams/mailing lists. Blueprints, answers and translations are not private. You can choose to have some branches public and som eprivate.
<Storm> but has some parts which are developped in "closed source"
<Storm> before being published (or not, according to the part)
<mrevell> Storm, You could have branches that are private by default, with some that are public.
<Storm> mrevell: ok, so it is possible to develop the closed source parts of the code in a private branch, and in the same time, continue to maintain the open source part in public
<danilos> kirkland, at least I get what looks like a very similar kernel panic in dmesg to that, the duplicate of that bug is what I am seeing and usually when different python processes (like those of LP) hammer the encrypted home partition enough
<mrevell> Storm, Yes, absolutely. You could most easily do that through two separate (one private, one public) projects, but you could also have a mix of private and public branches on the same project.
<mrevell> hey deryck, Mumble okay?
<deryck> mrevell, indeed.  heading there now.
<Storm> mrevell: ok, I will take your proposition into account too
<Storm> mrevell: One last question
<Storm> At this time, there is only one commercial offer available right ?
<deryck> mrevell, in product room when you're ready.
<mrevell> Storm, That;s right, yeah
<Storm> mrevell: ok, thanks for your answers !
<mrevell> np :)
<kirkland> danilos: thanks a lot.  i updated the bug
<Lekensteyn> Hi all, is it possible to see the attachments of unapproved mailing list messages?
<smoser> anyone able to help?
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nigelb> smoser?
<smoser> why does that fail ?
<smoser> can it get fixed?
<nigelb> what fails?
<nigelb> you can't paste anything?
<smoser> :)
<nigelb> ah right.
 * nigelb goes poking to IS
<smoser> oh wow.
<smoser> no. something else.
<smoser> but it does seem that pastebinit is busted.
<smoser> http://pastebin.com/nCh3dK3U
<smoser> is what i meant to show, nigelb
<nigelb> oh fun!
<smoser> i just assumed that my 'xsel -o | pastebinit' worked, and didn't even look at the url i was pasting here.
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> smoser: well, at least now I know you probably want benji. I don't know why it fails :)
<danilos> kirkland, cool, you are welcome
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-10-18
<DNS777> hi:)
<DNS777> somehow the dropdownmenus dont react anymore
<DNS777> i tried with icecat7 and firefox 3.6
<DNS777> am i the only one with this problem?
<DNS777> any dropdown menu which i tried so far this night
<DNS777> ok the search works but if i try the "Branches with status:" dorpdown menus then there is no reaction
<wgrant> DNS777: Bug #876533. A regression from yesterday.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 876533 in Launchpad itself "changing the values in Comboboxes on my code page does not update the branch-list shown" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/876533
<DNS777> oops ok
<DNS777> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/bip/master < hm what is wrong with this import i dont get it for me the imported branch exists
<DNS777> wgrant: there are a lot of vcs-imports which are outdated and could be deleted, i wonder if i should start a question or a bug to list them or what you would suggest?
<wgrant> DNS777: eg?
<DNS777> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/autoconf/main
<wgrant> DNS777: A question listing those that you've found would probably be best.
<DNS777> ok
<Judge> Hi there. I currently run 4 dozens servers of ubuntu. We need this GD-Patch ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/74647 ) for all our servers. Can someone please give me a hint what's the best way to "re-build" the current PHP version and provide it with an own PPA ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 74647 in php "php5-gd not using bundled GD library" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Judge> I want to stay as close as possible in touch with the normal PHP packages. I only want to use the bundled GD functions with the most recently version of PHP.
<micahg> Judge: sorry, this isn't an appropriate forum for the question, #ubuntu-packaging might be the closest thing, possibly #ubuntu-server if someone else has done this
<micahg> Judge: sorry, #ubuntu-packaging would be the place on how to upload based on ubuntu packaging
<micahg> Judge: I apologize, I missed the first bit about the PPA, which would naturally make you come here
<Judge> micahg: Am I now right or wrong in here? ;D I Came here, because PPA is part of launchpad ..
<lifeless> Judge: this is a fine place to ask
<micahg> Judge: so, here they can help you if you have a problem with the PPA, not so much with how to package, that's why I suggested #ubuntu-packaging
<lifeless> the -packaging channel has more experts is all
<lifeless> micahg was trying to help you get the best advice possible
<Judge> Understood , and thanks for that! :) I'll post my question in there too, since it seems to overlap both channels.
<lifeless> anyhow, to answer the bit here, use a recipe to get on-demand builds and merge in your bugfix indefinitely
<lifeless> anyhow, to answer the bit here, use a recipe to get on-demand builds and merge in your bugfix indefinitely
<Judge> lifeless: I do not understand your answer :( How do I do that?
<lifeless> !recipe
<lifeless>  bah, not in the help
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<Judge> lifeless: Thank you! I'll read that right now
<geser> is it possible to "merge" a packaging branch from e.g. hardy-updates with his own modifications (eg extra patch)?
<lifeless> yes
 * micahg must add recipies to his arsenal...
<geser> my knowlegde about recipes is: they exist
<micahg> right, same here
<gmb> https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gmb> Argh
<gmb> https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gmb> !
<lifeless> gmb: slept yet?
<gmb> lifeless: Yes. My IRC client hasn't apparently.
<gmb> OIC.
<gmb> Hang on...
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gmb> It doesn't just wrap long lines, it actually inserts a carriage return. FFS.
<gmb> And I still haven't added my name.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gmb> I'm going back to bed.
<lifeless> \o/
<Judge> lifeless: I read the guide, but I do not get it how to exactly use "merge" (which seems to be what I need to use). I wrote this recipe: http://pastebin.com/HkKEQRr9 . ~the-judge/mfc-php/debian isn't existing yet - so there's a message like "lp:~the-judge/mfc-php/debian is not a branch on Launchpad." when I send that. But how do I create the branch, containing my patched build-info ?
<Judge> I'm unsure, because of the "+junk" - part in the path when I try to create a branch - in the docu it's referenced differently :(
<arand> maxb: ping, hydrazine: I'm making a lp-ppa-coross-series-copy, what's the copyright on lp-promote-ppa, you? canonical? Since I'm basing cross-series off of it.
<maxb> arand: Me, I guess. Not that I feel particularly proprietary about it, but I don't think there arrangements otherwise which apply to hydrazine
<arand> maxb: Okies, just wanted to get details correct in attribution.
<ovnicraft_> hello i want to know if loggerhead can run with many repositories i have a folder like that want to run it ?
<doctormoweb> I'm still trying to work out how to thread (in some way) liblaunchpad's authentication so it doesn't block everything. But so far I get stuck on an SSL response error.
<doctormoweb> Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/712134/
<doctormoweb> It's weird because these httplib2 requests don't fail when it's not in a thread, but can't seem to manage themselves inside the thread.
<doctormoweb> I don't think it's a thread safe issue, as I've even pushed all the vars into thread locals, without sucess.
<ovnicraft_> there any place with documentation about loggerhead?
<nigelb> ovnicraft_: loggerhead actually doesn't have anything to with launchpad.
<nigelb> ovnicraft_: loggerhead is a standalone bzr plugin.
<ovnicraft_> well i running serve-branches i see start-loggerhead was deprecated
<doctormoweb> I'm starting to think the sockets are being read really slowly, I got another error here for BadStatusLine, which means it  didn't pull in enough info for the request to be sucessful.
<doctormoweb> Interesting, joining the thread for 400ms allows the whole login process to work without issue. crazy!
<doctormoweb> OK I'm going to stick with my hack with the thread joining until another solution can be found.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2011-10-19
<jk-> hey folks
<jk-> any way I can get my username updated in the summit system (https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/865886) ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 639772 in Summit "duplicate for #865886 New user name after LP login" [High,In progress]
<wgrant> jk-: Summit just uses login.launchpad.net for authentication -- it isn't managed by the Launchpad team.
<wgrant> You'll need to talk to whoever maintains summit these days.
<jk-> wgrant: ah, so it's a different group? OK.
<jk-> wgrant: cheers :)
<mwhudson> gosh, the link to bug ajax isn't very good when the bug you enter doesn't exist (or is private i guess)
<mwhudson> (linking a branch)
<mrooney> hey all, are there any gotchas for uploading to a PPA with dput? I keep getting stuck at 1K/2K of the .changes file
<poolie> jk-: it's ISD i think
<jk-> poolie: ok, cheers
<nigelb> jk-: What do you need done in summiit?
<nigelb> (summit is community maintained, not ISD)
<jk-> nigelb: I'm looking to have my username changed to match my lp username, so that I have the correct privs.
<nigelb> jk-: This needs mhall119. Its an openid update.  I'll get it tomorrow morning EST.
<jk-> nigelb: awesome, thanks.
<poolie> hi nigelb
<nigelb> Hey poolie :)
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<miglo> how to correctly close a bugreport in launchpad? which status shall be selected to indicate the proposal fixed the problem I have reported?
<Daviey> Are requested sync's for Wheezy -> Precise for Ubuntu working properly?
<Daviey> Ah, seems the builders are just really busy.
<geser> the auto-syncs or manually filed syncx?
<Daviey> manual.
<geser> don't know if the archive admins had looked at their bug queue yet
<Daviey> I just noticed some i fired 16 hours ago seemed not yet built.
<Daviey> geser: no, i mean API fired ones, not bug driven ones.
<geser> ah
<geser> even if not built yet, LP should have at least published the source package till now
<Daviey> geser: it has
<wgrant> Daviey: The first autosync run happened on Monday.
<wgrant> The builders may be busy for a few days.
<Daviey> wgrant: thanks.
<wgrant> Although it looks like i386 will catch up in a couple of hours.
<wgrant> Daviey: Do you know about https://launchpad.net/builders?
<Daviey> wgrant: that is how i saw they were backed up :)
<Daviey> but thanks
<OnkelTem> hi all
<OnkelTem> How to file a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~webupd8team - here
<OnkelTem> I don't see report link or something
<OnkelTem> Oh, this is not a project... Just usabulity sucks
<OnkelTem> Ok, how to file a bug here: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/gnome3 ?
<bigjools> OnkelTem: bugs cannot be filed on PPAs
<OnkelTem> bigjools: then how can I report a bug for 'gnome-shell-extensions-aleternate-tab' for example?
<bigjools> OnkelTem: contact whoever packaged it in that PPA
<gnumdk> Hello: is uploading package to ppa that long ? I've upload one package 2 hours ago and nothing, no mail, no package on launchpad :-/
<bigjools> gnumdk: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<mrevell> Hello everyone, I'd like to welcome danhg, who has joined us on the Launchpad Product team today. He's based in London and is our new Usability and Communications Specialist.
<rick_h_> wohoo! congrats danhg
<nigelb> jk-: hey, still around?
<jk-> nigelb: yup, on the phone though
<nigelb> jk-: could you logout and log back into summit to check if its working now?
<jk-> nigelb: woot! logged in as jk-ozlabs
<jk-> nigelb: thank you :)
<nigelb> jk-: np \o/
<jk-> i owe you a $preferred_drink
<jk-> offer reedemable at UDS
<nigelb> jk-: I won't be at UDS, but you can buy mhall119 a drink. He's with ISD ;)
<czajkowski> mrevell: figure out a sim card?
<czajkowski> danhg: aloha and welcome
<mrevell> czajkowski, Hallo!
<mrevell> czajkowski, Not yet, no.
<czajkowski> mrevell: look at maxroam sim
<mrevell> czajkowski, Ah, ta, I shall.
<jk-> nigelb: ok, deal.
<danhg> hey rick_h_ and czajkowski!
<czajkowski> danhg: where abouts are you based in London ?
<czajkowski> danhg: if you're not already a member join the #ubuntu-uk team/channel/ML and keep up to date with the events http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-uk
<danhg> czajkowski: I'm based in Angel, right on the main street - and you?
<danhg> join/ #ubuntu-uk
<danhg> hmmm...
<czajkowski> danhg: elephant and castle
<czajkowski> danhg: /j #ubuntu-uk
<mrevell> czajkowski, I'm in London btw
<czajkowski> mrevell: now you tell me
 * czajkowski wallops mrevell 
<czajkowski> mrevell: here for long ?
<mrevell> czajkowski, Ugh, sorry. I'm going home tonight.
<mrevell> So, just one day
<czajkowski> mrevell: :( there are words for you so no catch up lunch
<Laibsch> launchpad oopses: OOPS-2118DT81
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2118DT81
<SpamapS> can somebody explain why this bug can't be turned into a question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/873907
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 873907 in juju "Security group on EC2 does not open proper port" [Undecided,New]
<and471> hi
<and471> I have a build recipe that keeps failing
<and471> on kutjera, mercury and seaborgium
<and471> build log is this:
<and471> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713368/
<and471> doesn't seem ot be anything to do with me, but the builders failing
<and471> I should say it is building for oneiric
<and471> hello?
<and471> Ok I got it working but now I have exceeded my quota...
<and471> can this be reset?
<and471> Can someone reset my daily build quota for oneiric? Username is and471
<rockstar> and471, looks like danilos is the help contact right now
<and471> rockstar, he also seems away xD
<rockstar> and471, abentley is probably the ultimate authority on daily build stuff right now.  Maybe he can help.
<abentley> and471: Sorry, we don't have a way to override the daily build quota.
<and471> ah
<and471> abentley, or just rest it for today?
<and471> *reset
<abentley> and471: we don't have a way to do that.
<and471> ok
<and471> abentley, rockstar, thanks anyway
<sgnb> I'm getting the following error while uploading to my PPA: Uploading grisbi_0.8.8-1~ppa+oneiric1_source.changes: 550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied., even though the changes file is signed with my usual key
<sgnb> and earlier today, I got an error page while accessing https://launchpad.net/~glondu/+archive/ppa ... is there some maintenance going on that affects PPAs?
<sgnb> it has been accepted nonetheless... never mind
<yofel> seems the gpg server is down
<yofel> *and* the login server o.O
<Laibsch> launchpad still oopses: OOPS-2118DQ103 (same URL as a couple of hours ago)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2118DQ103
<pdtpatrick> Question .. im getting this error
<pdtpatrick> http://pastebin.com/MMyuKBf9
<pdtpatrick> i have several ssh keys .. but i've also added my keys to launchpad
<pdtpatrick> ahhh looks like i'll have to add a definiton to my .ssh/config file for launchpad
<maxb> pdtpatrick: No, there are no SSH keys registered on launchpad for that user
<pdtpatrick> i guess they were assuming subgenius as a user. . and i should change that to my name?
<pdtpatrick> yup that was it :(
<pdtpatrick> Thanks
<micahg> Laibsch: I don't suggest playing duplicate wars with sinzui
<Laibsch> thanks. I'm generally trying to be peaceful ;-)  and solution-minded
#launchpad 2011-10-20
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=multiarch still oopses: OOPS-2119CF29
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2119CF29
<mrevell> Hallo
<apw> are we in a launchpad update window?  if not, i think it just died
<ajmitch> it seems to have come back now
<wgrant> apw: We were a couple of minutes late, but yes, that was the downtime window.
<wgrant> All back now.
<apw> wgrant, so if i uploaded to a ppa in the window (which was accepted) will my upload get lost?
<StevenK> No
<wgrant> apw: No, should appear in 5 minutes or so.
<bigjools> nno
<wgrant> Just got to wait for the cronjobs to reappear.
<apw> ok thans ... just typically i am testing the first upload from some automation ... sigh
<apw> and have no idea if it even will work :/
<apw> kernel engineers are not born with patience sadly
<wgrant> apw: Uploads are processing now.
<apw> wgrant, thanks, will look out for it.
<Daviey> Hey, rather than re-inventing the wheel.. Does anyone have a good idea for getting a push event for when a new PPA package binary is published?
<Daviey> (failing that, a poll script.)
<bigjools> Daviey: there's no push events
<bigjools> but it's another thing on the long list of stuff we can do when we get Rabbit up and running
<Daviey> bigjools: I did think about handling the 'upload email', then triggering polls to see when the binary is published.
<Daviey> seems hacky.
<bigjools> very
<bigjools> you're better off looking at the build status
<Daviey> bigjools: Happen to know if someone else has already done this?
<bigjools> not that I know
<Daviey> okay, i'll write something that polls.
<bigjools> ask on the -dev list maybe?
<Daviey> Thanks.
<wgrant> That would be -users more than -dev...
<soren> Any LOSAs around? I'd really appreciate some attention on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/175369
<wgrant> I think someone did something like this a couple of years back.
<wgrant> Can't remember who, though.
 * mthaddon looks
<wgrant> mthaddon, soren: The maintenance squads do those now.
<mthaddon> wgrant: oh, cool (/me steps aside)
<soren> wgrant: What/who is that?
<wgrant> soren: bigjools :)
<soren> Convenient :)
<bigjools> done
<soren> bigjools: Ta very much!
<bigjools> my pleasure
<Daviey> Can someone confirm an issue before i report it please?  Try to mark bug 878525 a dupe of bug 862129
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 878525 in samba (Ubuntu) "package samba 2:3.5.8~dfsg-1ubuntu2.3 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: package samba is not ready for configuration cannot configure (current status `half-installed')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878525
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 862129 in samba (Ubuntu Precise) "samba postrm depends on packages not guaranteed to be configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862129
<Daviey> (it errored on both webui and lpapi)
<ereslibre> hi there. i got into my account after long time of no use (just to try again) and saw that my launchpad id is: "ereslibre-gmail-deactivatedaccount-deactivatedaccount"
<ereslibre> it used to be "ereslibre"
<ereslibre> help or ideas ?
<maxb> ereslibre: ~ereslibre also exists, so I am inclined to blame some confusion with the split of the openid signon into a project separate from launchpad
<maxb> I see both of the launchpad IDs you mention exist. You probably want to merge them
<maxb> ereslibre: What is the email address you used to log in? Your @ereslibre... one or your @gmail... one?
<hyper_ch> howdy, where can I open a new bug report on launchpad?
<hyper_ch> why is there no link from the bugs.launchpad.net to create a new bug report?
<rick_h_> hyper_ch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<hyper_ch> rick_h_: how do you get there if you don't know that url?
<rick_h_> sorry, I went through from dev.launchpad.net
<rick_h_> you have to select a project on bugs.launchpad.net
<rick_h_> in this case /launchpad
<hyper_ch> I am on bugs.launchpad.net --> I can't find anything that would enable to open a bug report
<rick_h_> right because you've not specified a project
<rick_h_> notice the links that that page for recent bugs/etc are for different projects held within launchpad
<hyper_ch> rick_h_: I don't follow
<hyper_ch> anyway, gotta get home now
<rick_h_> launchpad hosts many projects. bugs.launchpad.net == home page with no project selected
<rick_h_> bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad == the project page for launchpad itself
<rick_h_> cool, there's the link. Hope that helps
<james_w> I
<james_w> I've not been getting the ajaxy magic for changing bug importance/status for the last couple of days
<james_w> is that just me?
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> i've not had that problem
<mwhudson> i use ff though
<james_w> this is ff
<james_w> no JS errors
<james_w> but I think it may be timing out fetching the js
<james_w> which may be a local problem
<mwhudson> sounds a bit odd
<james_w> very
<wgrant> james_w: Any particular bugs?
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-builddeb/+bug/876888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 876888 in bzr-builddeb (Ubuntu) "bzr bd -S --package-merge on e2fsprogs 1.42~WIP-2011-10-09-1ubuntu1 generates a .changes file recording the birth of the universe" [High,Triaged]
<james_w> there were others earlier
<lifeless> the js is inline
<lifeless> most of it anyhow :)
<nigelb> wgrant: hi
<wgrant> nigelb: Hi.
<nigelb> wgrant: Can a PPA be kicked off the queue by whoever started it or does it need manual intervention?
<wgrant> nigelb: A build in a PPA?
<nigelb> Yeah
<wgrant> The owner can do nothing. A few of us can reorder the queue, and an admin can cancel a build in exceptional circumstances.
<nigelb> ah, so its just eeasier to let a build which we know will fail to just fail.
<wgrant> Yes/
<nigelb> rhelmer: ^ We'll just have to wait it out :)
<rhelmer> nigelb: np thanks for checking for me :)
<nigelb> rhelmer: np! :)
 * nigelb sleeps.
#launchpad 2011-10-21
<mwhudson> Chroot problem on dubnium (virtual)
<mwhudson> exciting?
<mwhudson> er whut
<mwhudson> WHAT
<wgrant> What?
 * wgrant looks.
<mwhudson> wgrant: this seems to be code for "a ppa this one depends on has been disabled" in fact
<wgrant> Deleted, I suspect.
<wgrant> It's 404ing?
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> wgrant: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/83372945/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.lava-server_0.7.0-0ubuntu0%7Elava1_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz <- build log
<wgrant> Yeah.
 * mwhudson shoots his team mates
<wgrant> This is why deleting stuff in Soyuz is hard.
<spm> heh
<mwhudson> is there a bug about this?
<wgrant> No.
<mwhudson> should there be?
<wgrant> Probably.
<mwhudson> ok, i'll drivel into a bug report then and you can fix it up :-)
<spm> mwhudson: have you been reading my bug reports and taking notes?
<wgrant> Interestingly, that's not meant to happen...
<StevenK> It isn't?
<wgrant> We only include suites where there are PUBLISHED publications.
<spm> aka "put in enough info to irritate the devs so they correct the bug report properlike"
<StevenK> spm: "iz broken"
<spm> StevenK: no. "iz borken. pls fix"
<StevenK> Haha
<spm> polite ^^
<mwhudson> wgrant: it's possible that the ppa was only just disabled, could there be some lag here?
<mwhudson> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/879208 anyway
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 879208 in Launchpad itself "builds fail in a ppa that depends on a deleted ppa" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> mwhudson: Retry away
<wgrant> It was probably a race.
<mwhudson> it failed again
<mwhudson> to no great surprise
<wgrant> Indeed.
<hyperair> hi. i recall seeing some cross-posting happening between bugzilla.freedesktop.org and launchpad, but i don't see anything of that sort happening between bugzilla.gnome.org and launchpad.
<hyperair> given that they're both running bugzilla, can the cross-posting be implemented?
<hyperair> it's really tough to have me manually forwarding messages between upstream developers and downstream bug reporters
<geser> is it possible to reassign a bug (to a different package) using the email interface?
<wgrant> geser: Sadly not.
<wgrant> geser: You can create a new task, or you can turn a plain distribution task into a distribution source package task.
<mrevell> Howdy 'padders
<jamespage> moring all
<jamespage> I keep getting a timeout when trying to mark bugs as duplicates of bug 862129
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 862129 in samba (Ubuntu Precise) "samba postrm depends on packages not guaranteed to be configured" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862129
<jamespage> OOPS-2120E22
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2120E22
<jamespage> it already has alot of dupe's
<bil21al> can any body tel me  is there any deceloping or some thing wrong with the launchpad because mine karma is not increasing for a bundle of days??
<wgrant> bil21al: It should be OK in about 24 hours.
<wgrant> bil21al: There have been some issues with the karma update script this week.
<bil21al> ok so work we done in this week actually i worked alot so there is no karma for that work?
<wgrant> No, all that work will be counted over the weekend.
<wgrant> But the total shown on your page is only updated daily.
<wgrant> Your work is recorded, but the total is not updated yet.
<bil21al> ok thankx for replying
<dpm> danilos, good morning. Can I export PO files from staging? I've created a test project in staging, and got someone to help me providing some translations in Simplified Chinese, but after requesting a single file export a while ago, I haven't yet received it. Can staging send e-mails?
<dpm> or anyone else can tell me whether staging can send e-mails?
<dpm> bummer, just found out that it can't, so I can't export my translations: https://help.launchpad.net/StagingServer :(
<lifeless> dpm: it does send them, but they get captured to a dev-only test mailbox
<lifeless> dpm: because we don't want to spam folk :)
<dpm> lifeless, ah, I see :) - would it be possible to retrieve the e-mail it created for me containing the librarian url to fetch the translations from?
<dpm> or just bounce it back to me?
<lifeless> it probably is more involved; needs a backend job run to do the export first
<lifeless> I'm well past EOW, but some other dev should be able to coordinate for you
<dpm> thanks lifeless
<lifeless> let me see, who is around and on support this week ;)... bigjools !
<dpm> :)
 * bigjools is not on support this week
<dpm> there seems to be no help contact listed
<bigjools> someone will be around later
<bigjools> when US/East wakes up
<dpm> I think I'll just have to copy and paste...
<lars_> Hey there, the seamonkey2 ppa is unavailable since yesterday, any info bout that?
<nigelb> lars_: do you have the path to the ppa?
<nigelb> Well, actually, its probably best to talk to the author of the PPA.
<bigjools> what he said
<lars_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/seamonkey2/seamonkey2/ubuntu
<lars_> how do I find the author?
<lars_> https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2 gives nothing
<nigelb> Well, if you are just looking for seamonkey2, you can check it out here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<lars_> thx nigel, but wrong version, plus, don't wanna change sources on all our pcs
<lars_> wrote email to launchpad support, thx and bye
<lifeless> lars_: they probably disabled the ppa and renamed their account
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/~seamonkey2/+archive/seamonkey2 is still in our search index, but isn't valid anymore
<lars_> yes
<lars_> but how do i find out
<lars_> ?
<lifeless> find out what?
<lars_> if they have a new ppa and if so, where?
<lifeless> search for it basically; I don't think we have a 'find the user who had this username before' feature
<lars_> k, search reveals nothing, I will wait one more day
<lars_> thx all, bye
<scott-work> hello everyone, ubuntu studio is looking to doing to work on our teams and would like some advice
<scott-work> we are looking at creating a website team so we can control access to the code in a granular manner
<scott-work> however, i am unsure if we should create a project for the website and to whom the code should actually belong
<scott-work> furthermore, i am wondering about the relationship between the new website team and the ubuntustudio-dev team
<scott-work> any suggestions, advice, links or otherwise would be appreciated
<mrevell> hey scott-work
<mrevell> scott-work, I'm on the phone just now but can give you some ideas in a few minutes,
<scott-work> mrevell: sorry, was in company meeting
<scott-work> that would be outstanding!
<Syd23> hey guys i am facing a problem siginging code of conduct..getting error (7, 9, u'No public key')
<Syd23> ??
<bigjools> is your key on kerserver.ubuntu.com ?
<bigjools> keyserver, even
<danhg> Hey pjds - are you still around?
<danhg> Hey jpds - are you still around?
<cnd> an unauthorized user added a project to the canonical-multitouch project group
<cnd> 1. how could he have done that?
<cnd> 2. how do I remove it?
<danhg> hey huwshimi, are you there?
<danhg> Nope, you wouldn't be - got my world clock the wrong way around. Time for bed I think!
<yofel> did the karma details get deprecated? My karma page says my karma's expired: https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+karma
<DNS777> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/878721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 878721 in Launchpad itself "karma is not updated" [Critical,Confirmed]
<DNS777> yes for everybody it seems
<yofel> heh
#launchpad 2011-10-22
<HunterZ> anyone else unable to log in to launchpad.net?
<HunterZ> never mind, it's working now
<homer5439> how to download stuff from launchpad librarian?
<homer5439> I need some old kernel for ubuntu
<ploppy> hi there, I uploaded a new package to my PPA about an hour or two ago and heard nothing from launchpad :( neither does it appear in the list of building packages nor do I receive an e-mail with an error message
<ploppy> any idea?
<geser> ploppy: does LP know that the key you signed the package with is yours? LP doesn't mail for rejected uploads where it doesn't know who uploaded it (the key is not associated with a LP user)
<ploppy> it worked once and I can't remember changing my key
<ploppy> but I go checking it
<ploppy> (it's been a while since I uploaded my last package)
<ploppy> yes, it's the same key
<maxb> ploppy: Run "gpg --verify whatever.changes" and then cross-check that your Launchpad profile page lists the key id
<ploppy> same key id
<maxb> In that case, all I can suggest is to double-check you didn't get an email (or that it didn't get deemed spam locally)
<maxb> Also, if you previously tried to upload it over ftp, you might try using sftp - I have an vague recollection that some errors are better reported to you that way
<ploppy> I used dput
<ploppy> ah, which seems to use ftp
<ploppy> when trying to re-upload it (via ftp) it says "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net Nothing more to do for pidgin-advanced-sound-notification_1.2.1-precise4_source.changes" so I guess the transfer succeeded
<maxb> That message is produced locally by dput in response to seeing the local flag file it creates
<maxb> use dput -f, or delete the .upload file to try again
<ploppy> "Successfully uploaded packages." using dput with SFTP
<ploppy> maybe it's just an e-mail-provider thing, I guess I wait until tomorrow
<yofel> any idea about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/175454 ? (As I'm not getting an answer there)
#launchpad 2011-10-23
<wgrant> yofel: Fixed.
<yofel> can someone kill https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+build/2870114 please? It seems stuck. (Don't bother retrying, it's superseded)
#launchpad 2012-10-15
<ahasenack> hi guys, does anyone know if {debupstream} in a launchpad/bzr recipe take into account the epoch? I have something like 1:0.4.0-0ubuntu1 in the changelog
<ahasenack> the documentation is lacking in that regard
<czajkowski> mgz: ^^ any idea?
<ahasenack> it feels like it doesn't take the epoch
<mgz> er, it uses the debian changelog stuff, so it should implement policy correctly if they do
<mgz> what specifically is the problem?
<james_w> ahasenack, it does not
<james_w>         # Should we include the epoch?
<james_w>         return self._version.upstream_version
<mgz> explictly not james_w or incidentally?
<mgz> ah.
<jelmer> ahasenack: I'm pretty sure it doesn't include the epoch
<ahasenack> james_w: jelmer: ok, thanks
<ahasenack> ok, so I need to add it explicitly to the recipe
<arges> Hi. Is there a currently known bug such that I can't access private projects via the web API? I'm not even getting a prompt to log in.
<arges> nevermind user error
#launchpad 2012-10-16
<Ge0rG> Good morning! I am using launchpad for translating my github-based app, APRSdroid. Unfortunately, no bzr-git imports are possible since I added a submodule to the git repo: 'The repository you are fetching from contains submodules. To continue, upgrade your Bazaar repository to a format that supports nested trees, such as 'development-subtree'.' Is there a short-term workaround possible? I do not care for the submodule being correct in bzr.
<Ge0rG> https://code.launchpad.net/~ge0rg/aprsdroid/master is the launchpad source tree
<czajkowski> hmm
<Ge0rG> otherwise I will probably fall-back to manual .pot uploads
<rye> hello, I am trying to use API 1.0, and the attempts to get merge proposals for a branch are failing  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282834/
<rye> is it known or I am doing something wrong?
<rye> ah, "<bac> branch.getMergeProposals returns MPs proposed to merge INTO the branch not ones for where the branch is the source" from 2009
<bac> glad 2009 me could help
<rye> to future me, if you want to get merge proposals where the branch you are querying is the source, use landing_targets property, not getMergeProposals
<rye> bac: also, thank you :)
<dupondje> Any eta on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-git/+bug/402814 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 402814 in Launchpad itself "Importing revisions with submodules is not supported" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> dupondje: hi it's not on the current work list for development at present
<czajkowski> jelmer: is this to do with the updates for bzr?
<dupondje> :( to bad, it breaks the daily builds for alot of projects :(
<jelmer> no, submodules have never been supported
<dupondje> no chance we can 'ignore' them until its fixed?
<maxb> Unfortunately, the nature of Bazaar foreign integration is that it's massively hard to change the mapping later, so there's a very high desire to it properly the first time - which unfortunately means finishing off Bazaar's own submodule-esque features first
<dupondje> cause now even if you commit history has submodules, its broken.
<dupondje> even if the submodule is already removed
<maxb> On the other hand, given the grief it's currently causing, people might prefer to suffer the need to reconvert revisions when it eventually does get done, rather than remain stuck in the current situation
<dupondje> for me it would be cool if daily build was working again. Dont really care about reconvert/...
<dupondje> and think alot of people don't care, but just want daily builds :)
<dupondje> nothing that can be done about that in the near future?
<jelmer> dupondje: not really; the best workaround is to generate a separate git repository with the submodules stripped out
<dupondje> jelmer: the submodules has been removed already, but seems its still looking at the history?
<jelmer> dupondje: yes, the import is of the full history so you'll have to generate a repository that doesn't include them anywhere in the history
<dupondje> jelmer: but is it hard to just ignore that in the history when its already removed?
<mgz> computers tend to try doing what you tell them to, the importer is about bringing all the history in.
<mgz> making it do something different would involve changing code.
<jcastro_> Hi, I need some stuff shuffled around due to juju GUI
<jcastro_> which involves renaming stuff
<jcastro_> is this best done by pinging the list, here, or an RT ticket?
<czajkowski> jcastro_: already being discussed elsewhere as far as I can
<czajkowski> see
<jelmer> dupondje: what mgz said
<o7z> hi, can a someone with rights undo the damage in bug 929179 please?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 929179 in BOSS "ca-certificates.crt not found on OS X" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929179
<o7z> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/boss/+bug/929179/+activity for what to revert
<o7z> confused user changed project and other details and I don't have rights on that project to set it back
<michaelh> Hey, with bzr lp-propose-merge, is there a way to set the comment from the command line?  I want a bot to push an automatic merge but it currently spawns an editor.
<jelmer> michaelh: isn't that what -m does?
<michaelh> jelmer: no, that sets the commit message but not the comment.
<jelmer> michaelh: (it says that -m sets the commit message, but I'm not sure if that's what it actually does)
<jelmer> michaelh: I guess the other alternative is to set VISUAL=cat and to pipe in the comment.
<michaelh> jelmer: yeah, that's the plan ATM.
<michaelh> I had a poke in the code and it unconditionally calls the editor
<jelmer> michaelh: of course, we'd also be happy to take a patch that adds another option for the comment.
<michaelh> Yip, as always.
<joey> Howdy, anyone around to help me with a quick LP date via the API question? I need the proper incantation of http://paste.ubuntu.com/1283975/
<joey> the error msg is not useful to me
<joey> please and thank you
 * joey wonders if sinzui is around
<james_w> joey, what is the error message?
<joey> I just got it
<joey> it needed (date=expirydate) vs (expirydate)
<joey> thanks james_w for popping in
<wgrant> o7z: You can actually fix that yourself by clicking the expander arrow on the left
<james_w> good good
<exarkun> Are the timestamps on https://bugs.launchpad.net/frack/+bug/1066616/+activity in UTC?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066616 in Frack "Cannot modify tickets" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wgrant> exarkun: Yes
#launchpad 2012-10-17
<wgrant> I think +activity is the one Launchpad page that doesn't use your configured timezone
<exarkun> Thanks.
<wgrant> Bug #412963 is relevant here
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 412963 in Launchpad itself "fmt:datetime displays date and time in current timezone, even when UTC only is desired" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412963
<Timothy_Gu> I have a PPA, but I have some questions about versioning. Do I have to use 1.0-0ppa1 or 1.0-0~ppa1?
<MTecknology> so... I've been having an issue and I think I see the issue now... apparently ppa.launchpad.net has no ipv6 addy? :(
<shadeslayer> hi, is there a way to query the launchpad API for the build status based on just the build id?
<dobey> shadeslayer: a recipe build, or a package build?
<shadeslayer> dobey: package build
<dobey> shadeslayer: it seems you can for distribution packages, but i am not sure about PPA packages
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#build
<dobey> oh, but you need the distribution name and source package name, as well as the id
<PN1> Hi, i opened a new ppa and i have a build error about gstreamer-sdk-dev. anyone know how to add it to build-depends?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> PN1: check debian/control
<shadeslayer> also, #ubuntu-packaging would be the right place
<shadeslayer> if no one answers there, #ubuntu-motu :)
<PN1> i did and the Build-Depends line look like this: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 8.0.0), gstreamer-sdk-dev
<shadeslayer> and?
<PN1> but i get an error: gstreamer-sdk-dev: missing
<PN1> gstreamer-sdk-dev: does not exist
<dobey> gstreamer-sdk-dev isn't a package
<PN1> in the log file at my PPA
<dobey> and #ubuntu-packaging is the right channel to ask for packaging help
<dobey> PN1: you can't depend on things that don't exist
<shadeslayer> ^
<dobey> shadeslayer: i'm not sure what source_ids are exactly, but getBuildSummariesForSourceIds() on an archive object *might* do what you want
<shadeslayer> dobey: well .. I'm thinking of writing something that notifies me when my builds complete
<shadeslayer> and I assumed that the build id would be a unique identifier that I could use to query lp
<dobey> shadeslayer: well, how are you getting the build id?
<shadeslayer> manually from the user
<dobey> oh
<shadeslayer> and the idea is specifically for PPA's because I have to keep refreshing build pages to check if the build completed or not
<shadeslayer> didn't even think of supporting archive builds atm
<shadeslayer> I guess a reasonable way to do it would be to monitor the entire PPA
<shadeslayer> hm
<dobey> shadeslayer: well i think a PPA is an "archive" object in the lp api
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> and I can check build pages uniquely like this : https://launchpad.net/builders/+build/3910669
<dobey> you just need the source id
<dobey> which /may/ be the same as the build id you're talking about
<shadeslayer> dobey: http://paste.kde.org/572228/raw/ does it nicely
<dobey> shadeslayer: right; that'll give you everything currently building; if that's more what you wanted, than specific build ids, we could probably work out a nice little notifier script and shove it in lp:lptools if you'd like
<shadeslayer> kinda
<shadeslayer> this will have to do at the moment
<shadeslayer> the developer specifies the PPA where he uploaded things, and I poll for Needs Building/Currently Building
<shadeslayer> then you show a notification as soon as the build fails
<shadeslayer> or succeeds for that matter
<chrisccoulson> hmm, i'm getting this when trying to upload to a PPA:
<chrisccoulson> Uploading firefox_17.0~b2+build1.orig.tar.bz2: 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error
<chrisccoulson> ok, i can't download anything from ppa.launchpad.net either
<chrisccoulson> well, not at any reasonable speed....
<dobey> chrisccoulson: i have the same problem uploading to a ppa with a much smaller package even :-/
<chrisccoulson> dobey, oh, i'm glad it's not just me then :)
<shadeslayer> chrisccoulson: likewise here as wel
<shadeslayer> trying to upload a 2 MB package
<shadeslayer> uploading was *really* slow
<shadeslayer> and then craps out :P
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: dobey shadeslayer asing elsehwere to see
<shadeslayer> thx
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: dobey shadeslayer there was a little bigh higher than average load, but it's all normal now
<shadeslayer> cool :)
 * shadeslayer tries again
<dobey> ah
<shadeslayer> well ... upload speed is still crap, but let's see
<LordOfTime> upload speed could be your end, just saying.
<shadeslayer> right
 * shadeslayer tries via VPS
<shadeslayer>   Uploading kdevplatform_1.4.0.orig.tar.bz2: 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error
<shadeslayer> N
<shadeslayer> so still not fixed for me ( uploading via VPS )
<LordOfTime> o.O
<LordOfTime> ppa upload processor issue?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's being investigated at the moment
 * shadeslayer will wait
<TheLordOfTime> any idea why an OpenID auth system would 403 on launchpad, even though they offer that as an auth option on a given site?
<joey> sinzui: how often does the flag-expired-memberships script run? I thought it ran nightly with a 14 notice window. I ask because I think I should be getting expiry notices.
<joey> and I'm not
<sinzui> nightly is correct
<joey> I might need to give it another day. I just realized today is 14 days
<joey> so maybe I'll get something tonight
<jelmer> hmm, my uploads to precise-proposed - despite an email confirming the upload - seem to be disappearing
<zooko> Folks: this page doesn't have what I want to do which is "register my bug tracker or update the settings of my bug tracker in launchpad's worldview". https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs
<zooko> Okay, I posted that as a question: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/211504
<maxb> zooko: This may be what you want: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/
<terceiro> just got this in an email:
<terceiro> Your message to <launchpad> was automatically rejected:
<terceiro> Not enough disk space
<terceiro> where should I report this?
<wgrant> terceiro: When was that?
<shadeslayer> dobey: wrote a script to keep polling the buildstate in a thread, but it's almost as if the build object doesn't get updated once a build is done
<wgrant> jelmer: Is that still a problem?
<MTecknology> ppa.launchpad.net has no ipv6 address... how am I supposed to add ppa repos to ipv6-only servers?
<wgrant> MTecknology: You're not.
<wgrant> Not yet.
<jelmer> wgrant: is it a known issue?
<wgrant> jelmer: No
<MTecknology> :(
<terceiro> wgrant: right now; original message sent at Wed, 17 Oct 2012 21:02:30, returned message at Wed, 17 Oct 2012 21:02:51 (all times UTC)
<MTecknology> so I have to download the .debs to one system then upload from that system, and just keep watch of updates?
<terceiro> wgrant: want message-ids?
<terceiro> or headers?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Pretty much
<wgrant> MTecknology: Or proxy through an IPv4-capable host
<MTecknology> I don't have any system that I could use for that..
<MTecknology> hrm..... maybe one.....
<wgrant> terceiro: There was an issue a couple of hours ago. Is it still happening?
<wgrant> jelmer: Where exactly is it not showing up?
<terceiro> wgrant: it was just this one message AFAICT
<terceiro> can I just bounce it back?
<wgrant> terceiro: That's what I'd try
<wgrant> The issue wasn't around for long, and is resolved
<wgrant> jelmer: I see a samba upload from you in Unapproved.
<terceiro> wgrant: all right, thanks
<wgrant> samba4, sorry
<jelmer> wgrant: the build email claims that it is waiting for approval and provides a link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/samba4/4.0.0~alpha18.dfsg1-4ubuntu3
<jelmer> but that link gives me a 404 page
<wgrant> jelmer: Right, it's waiting for approval
<wgrant> An archive admins must approve all post-release uploads
<jelmer> ah, now I see it in the unapproved queue too
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<wgrant> Yeah
<jelmer> it's just very confusing that it does provide that link in the email despite not yet being available.
<jelmer> wgrant: thanks
 * jelmer looks for a relevant bugreport
<jelmer> bug 115078 seems related
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 115078 in Launchpad itself "UNAPPROVED packages in /people/me/+packages have broken links" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/115078
#launchpad 2012-10-18
<odony> Hi, is anyone from Launchpad available to help?
<odony> I was wondering if there is a way to change the "creator" user for a given branch, without re-creating it (e.g. because it has a ton of stacked branches and merge proposals linked to it)
<wgrant> odony: It's not possible to change the creator; the creator indicates the user that created it. But it doesn't provide any privileges, it's just informational.
<odony> yup, but we have a problem with an ex-employee who apparently pretends to still work for us simply because he happens to be the "creator" of our trunk branch :-(
<wgrant> The owner of the branch (which you can change on the "Change branch details" page) controls who can push to the branch
<wgrant> Oh, lovely :/
<wgrant> Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and we might be able to sort something out
<odony> wgrant: yes, it's not so much an access issue than a political issue :-/
<wgrant> Yeah, I understand
<odony> wgrant: thanks, will do that
<Fudge> hi can a single ppa hold packages for e.g lucid mavericy natty precise etc? I think that is correct and as sources are added for that particular release the system would only see the packages built for that release?
<Fudge> does that make sense hehe
<wgrant> Fudge: That's right
<Fudge> ah thought so, thanks for sifting my question hehe
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to monitor the buildstates using the build object from the Launchpad API, however, once I start querying the buildstate, it never changes
<shadeslayer> and I have to get the build object again to get the new buildstate
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Right, the object is cached once you load it
<wgrant> Otherwise you'd be making a network request for every single attribute access
<shadeslayer> drat
<wgrant> You might want to look at the lp_refresh() method
<shadeslayer> oh
<wgrant> Everything would be a little slower if every single attribute access made a fresh request
<shadeslayer> I don't see anything on api.launchpad.net  , could you give me a link to the documentation for lp_refresh?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: api.launchpad.net is the raw API documentation; it doesn't know about launchpadlib
<wgrant> lp_refresh() is a method on all launchpadlib entry resource objects.
<wgrant> So just say build.lp_refresh()
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> awesome
<dupondje> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/120024095/buildlog.txt.gz smth with the builders? rmdir obj-i686-linux-gnu; rmdir: failed to remove `obj-i686-linux-gnu': No such file or directory
<IAsmanidis> hi there ... I'm trying to upload some packages to my ppa repository I created but nothing happens... I have signed the conduct i signed my packages and when I use dput I get no error and only a success message at the end ... but my ppa does not have any packages ...
<wgrant> dupondje: Your debian/rules clean seems to assume that the dir exists
<shadeslayer> wgrant: I don't suppose there's a way to get build estimates?
<wgrant> dupondje: Ah, it's in the makefile, in fact
<shadeslayer> ( via the API )
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: bit of a busy day :)
<shadeslayer> sure, np :)
<wgrant> shadeslayer: No, that info's not exposed over the API
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> ah well
<wgrant> We *could* but it tends to not be hugely accurate or too useful
<dupondje> wgrant: on Precise it builds fine ... strange
<shadeslayer> right
<wgrant> dupondje: But that *did* build fine
<wgrant> The build succeeded
<wgrant> Which recipe's this?
<wgrant> Ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~freerdp-team/+archive/freerdp/+recipebuild/328056
<wgrant> The upload failed, not the build itself
<wgrant> INFO freerdp_1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1freerdp1~1098+27~quantal1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 1.0.1-1ubuntu2.1freerdp1~1098+27~quantal1 <= 1.0.1-1.1ubuntu1freerdp1~1049+29~quantal1
<IAsmanidis_> I read somewhere that theh verification email can take up to two days .. is that true?
<dupondje> fixed version :)
<akk> Hi! LP relative newbie here. I've taken over a launchpad project that used to be in someone's personal repo, lp:~user/projectname, but now it has a real project.
<akk> There are a bunch of Branch Merge Proposals that I'm trying to review and check in
<akk> but they're all requesting a merge onto the old location, and apparently I can't close them after merging them to the project's trunk.
<akk> Is there a way to change merge proposals so they point to lp:projectname/trunk instead of lp:~user/projectname/trunk, so I can close them?
<bjsnider> will ppa source packages using .xz work on lucid builders?
<audifahrer> Hi
<audifahrer> does anyone know why this receipe fails: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/119760334/buildlog.txt.gz / https://code.launchpad.net/~tux-style/+recipe/oisp-daily
<audifahrer> ahh. it's because I've unicode files in the GIT from where I import
<audifahrer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/966934
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 966934 in bzr (Ubuntu Precise) "[i18n] bzr commands affected working tree crashed with unicode error in non-english locale" [High,Fix released]
<audifahrer> I couldn't believe! Good that I didn't trust bzr and only use it as build server! :-)
<audifahrer> do you plan to install this bugfix shortly?
<audifahrer> hm, ok. it's depending on the distribution I like to compile it. I'll try a newer compile distribution.
<Fudge> wgrant you about? i'm stumped on an error. copying a package to another ppa and building from lucid to precise, the error says binary already exists but I have checked and I marked the package to be deleted a week ago and it is not showing. What would that mean? :)
<wgrant> Fudge: You can't have two files of the same name in the PPA's history
<wgrant> So if the binary filenames conflict it'll reject the copy even if the old ones are deleted
<Fudge> wgrant what is a solution? since I didnt upload the first package, I am jsut taking it out of one of our ppa's and asked launchpad to build it for a precise one. Our ppa structure is a bit stupid, we have like one for each ubuntu release from karmic and one for the same marked testing
<Fudge> vinux/ubuntu
<wgrant> Fudge: You'll need to change the version
<Fudge> wgrant thank you, I don't image I can do that from launchpad, do I need to get the source and repackage?
<Fudge> image=imagine
<wgrant> Right, you need to reupload
<Fudge> thank you so much mate
#launchpad 2012-10-19
<invalidopcode> his is probably a simple answer but can one "clone" a package from a public launchpad project and then build the project easily?
<ScottK> invalidopcode: I didn't realize you were asking about an Ubuntu branch before.  In #ubunut-devel is fine for that.
<ScottK> Sorry for the misdirection.
<invalidopcode> ScottK: haha its okay
<dupondje> Hi, configured an bzr branch on LP https://code.launchpad.net/~freerdp-team/freerdp/master
<dupondje> now on every import, I seem to get spammed to dead
<dupondje> "1098 revisions were removed from the branch."
<dupondje> and then for every revision 1 email ...
<jelmer> dupondje: is that branch changing git revision Ids?
<dupondje> jelmer: could be, its actually a workaround repository to make daily builds available again :)
<dupondje> http://nopaste.narf.at/show/1411/ this is used to update it
<jelmer> dupondje: either don't change the commit ids, or disable your subscription
<RoelV> hi!
<RoelV> how do I make an exisitng project part of another exisitng project in launchpad?
<diget> hi
<dupondje> hi diget  :)
<czajkowski> RoelV: what do you mean ?
<RoelV> czajkowski: how do I make https://launchpad.net/percona-qa part of https://launchpad.net/percona-project
<czajkowski> RoelV: no you cant do that
<czajkowski> people mention them in the project area where you fill in stuff about the project
<czajkowski> RoelV: https://launchpad.net/percona-qa/+edit
<czajkowski> sorry it's a project group so you can
<czajkowski> apologies
<maxb> I'm experiencing timeout errors attempting to save an edit to a PPA description... that should be a trivial operation, is LP having difficulties?
<wgrant> maxb: Do you have an OOPS ID?
<maxb> It's an AJAX operation... if I got one, Chromium didn't show it
<wgrant> (in this case I suspect your archive row is locked by a slightly errant update-pkgcache)
<wgrant> Ah
<czajkowski> wgrant: please tell me how you *just* know these things :/
<maxb> It does seem to have succeeded now
<wgrant> It wasn't update-pkgcache in this case, but it was probably some other terrible script holding a long lock on your PPA
<wgrant> It occurred multiple times, right?
<RoelV> czajkowski: thanks, that worked :)
<maxb> At least 3 times
<maxb> Possibly as many as 5
<wgrant> maxb: Right, thanks
<RoelV> ok, next question: how do I push to this project: https://launchpad.net/percona-qa
<RoelV> I just would like one location to push to
<RoelV> for example, trunk
<RoelV> pushing directly to the project does not work
<wgrant> RoelV: 'bzr push lp:percona-qa' should work fine
<RoelV> wgrant: hmmm... for all the complexities i tried, that worked :)
<RoelV> thanks
<wgrant> RoelV: By default only you can push to that branch, but you can change the owner to a team at https://code.launchpad.net/~roel11/percona-qa/trunk/+edit to let others push too
<RoelV> wgrant: cool, thx
<shadeslayer> is there a API call limit for launchpad?
<maxb> I have never heard of a number being explicitly quoted. I think it's more of a case of "if you cause stuff to break you might get firewalled".
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> then I don't understand why I keep getting crashes like this : http://paste.kde.org/574226/
<shadeslayer> my polling interval is 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/574232/
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: 5 is a lot
<czajkowski> we have had issues with people doing it 15 mins
<shadeslayer> :S
<czajkowski> and those ips have been blocked in the past.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> what would you suggest?
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: if you wish to ask dev questions you can always post to Launchpad-dev
<shadeslayer> alright, will do
<czajkowski> shadeslayer: https://help.launchpad.net/  also might be of use to you
<yofel> does someone know if it's possible to increase the timeout for a specific page? https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages does nothing but time out these days.
<yofel> the ppa is huge, so I'm not particulary surprised, but it would be nice if I wouldn't have to write something with the API to emulate that page
<dobey> cjohnston: humm; i've had no issues polling lp api every 5 minutes for merge proposals at least. maybe builds is more picky though
<dobey> cjohnston: oops, sorry
<dobey> czajkowski: ^^^ that was meant for you :)
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> poor cjohnston gets tab completed a lot for me
<cjwatson> I answered shadeslayer on #launchpad-dev; had nothing to do with blocking AFAICS
<davmor2> hey guys I need to add a private ppa to my system apt-add-repo won't let me so I need to do it manually and can't fine the apt-key command to pull in the key since the help docs got updated
<davmor2> s/fine/find
<dobey> davmor2: eh? apt-key is part of the apt package
<dobey> davmor2: but i guess you need apt-key adv --recv-keys $keyid
<davmor2> dobey: when you click on Read about installing on a LP PPA it gave you the apt-add-repository easy way and then a longer manual way and I can't remember the apt-key bit but that looks vaguely familiar thanks
<maxb> The apt-key method appears to have been removed
<maxb> This is annoying
<maxb> So I usually list it in my PPA descriptions instead
<maxb> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-key XXXXXXXX
<davmor2> maxb: yeap that is the one thanks :)
<davmor2> dobey: thanks
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> There are still supported releases that don't have the easy way.
<davmor2> ScottK: Private PPAs are supported by apt-add-repo :(  and it is a private ppa that I need to install so a nice catch 22
<commandoline> Hi, new translation templates aren't picked up by launchpad anymore for OpenTeacher (e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openteachermaintainers/openteacher/3.x/files/head:/modules/org/openteacher/mobileGenerator/translations/ ). Any ideas? Thanks in advance.
<exarkun> How do you find all merge proposals for a launchpad project?
<cjwatson> +activereviews ?
<exarkun> You mean I should manually construct a URL by adding "+activereviews" to some other URL?
<cjwatson> Um
<exarkun> The UI doesn't include a link anywhere?
<cjwatson> Sure
<cjwatson> code.launchpad.net/ubiquity -> "4 active reviews"
<exarkun> https://code.launchpad.net/pyflakes -> nothing at all about reviews
<cjwatson> which links to +merges if you actually want *all* MPs, but usually people only want active ones
<cjwatson> I think that's because pyflakes isn't actually code-hosted on Launchpad, but just has imports, AFAICS
<cjwatson> So merge proposals aren't a sensible way to contribute to it
<cjwatson> code.launchpad.net/pyflakes/+activereviews and code.launchpad.net/pyflakes/+merges do exist, but look fairly vestigial
<cjwatson> I thought you guys were using lp:divmod.org these days
<exarkun> I think the interface would be better if it said "No active reviews" on that page, then.  That would be a confirmation that I'm looking for the information in the right place.  With nothing at all about code reviews on that page, I'm left uncertain about whether I'm looking at the right page, I go looking for the information on other pages, then come to IRC to ask.
<cjwatson> code.launchpad.net/divmod.org does have a link to active reviews
<exarkun> Yes, I found it after you pointed out that it would be on the code.launchpad.net page if it existed.
<cjwatson> well, I don't actually work on codehosting, so I can only suggest filing a bug with suggestions for improvement
<cjwatson> (sorry, it wasn't until I tracked down lp:divmod.org that I worked out you were one of the developers of that project)
<exarkun> That's okay, I didn't expect you to know that.
<dobey> lp:pyflakes has no development target set, and the code description explicitly says "look at divmod.org instead"
<dobey> all this confusion wasn't particularly helpful when making my branch either, given that some of the lp:pyflakes branches listed are titled pyflakes-ng and there isn't a wealth of information about what pyflakes upstream contribution policy is :-/
<exarkun> dobey: is that a response to my comments about the Launchpad UI?
<dobey> exarkun: it's an additional bit of information about why lp:pyflakes probably is confusing when looking for reviews for it, yeah
<exarkun> Which pyflakes branches are titled "pyflakes-ng"?
<exarkun> (though, of course, it doesn't matter - the pyflakes project has no control over what people put onto the https://code.launchpad.net/pyflakes page)
<dobey> oh, misread; they were pyflakes-mg
<dobey> right
<dobey> i mean it wasn't obvious that wasn't some new fork as a result of upstream being a bit inactive, for example
<dobey> anyway, we can chat about pyflakes development in #twisted (or somewhere else?) i guess. not directly related to lp itself
<exarkun> #divmod is the pyflakes development channel
<dobey> ah ok
<joey> hi sinzui, I still having received a team membership expiry email from LP yet that I was expecting. I'm 10 days out with no renewal notice. Can you check if the script has been running?
<joey> s/having/haven't/
<sinzui> There are no reports of it not running in my inbox
 * sinzui checks logs
<joey> thanks sinzui. I'm set to expire on 2012-10-31
<joey> and it's not just me, we're cleaning a team up so that's why I'm poking around.
<cjwatson> That's 12 days out; the expiration warning starts from 7
<sithlord48> i have a daily built package and a regular release package will the recipe creation make them conflicting packages? (same ppa )
<joey> cjwatson: 7? I thought it was 14? Ok. :-)
<joey> sinzui: ^^
<joey> cjwatson: I'm glad you have a steel trap memory brother
 * joey readjusts his calender entry.
<TheLordOfTime> sithlord48:  they might, i'd keep a daily builds PPA and a release PPA separate from each other
<TheLordOfTime> just saying.
<sithlord48> TheLordOfTime:  i was kinda hoping to just use one ppa
<cjwatson> joey: Actually I just looked it up in the code :)
<joey> cjwatson: lol :-)
<TheLordOfTime> sithlord48:  want a tidbit of advice from someone who maintains PPAs for both stableReleases and dailies?
<TheLordOfTime> sithlord48:  use two PPAs.
<TheLordOfTime> sithlord48:  otherwise it can cause a ton of conflicts
<sithlord48> also its svn imported , will rebuild when code is changed, it means svn change not bazar code chages right? never did a daily before but run a small ppa for a while now
 * TheLordOfTime notices he futzed an SRU debdiff, goes to fix because of the bug's priority
<sithlord48> its simple enuff to create a new ppa so i will just do that, now should the daily ppa package use the name of the release package or its ok to leave -daily on the end?
<TheLordOfTime> sithlord48:  that'd be your call, tbh I'm one who would just use the same package name.
<TheLordOfTime> sithlord48:  if your daily build package is named packge-daily, then there shouldnt be conflicts in the ppa
<TheLordOfTime> but...
<TheLordOfTime> in both the release and the daily package, you should have a Conflicts: entry for the other.
<TheLordOfTime> so...
<TheLordOfTime> in package in its control file: Conflicts: package-daily.
<TheLordOfTime> in package-daily: Conflicts: package
<sithlord48> is there a way to add a confilce to recipe for daily?
<TheLordOfTime> i forget how recipe merges are done, it'd be in the debian/control within the recipe stuff for that one
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> ... SERIOUSLY?  HOw'd i break that... *diverts attention*
<sithlord48> well TheLordOfTime thanks . i think i will just use the same name. the version number should be enuff to prevent you from installing both at the same time.
<TheLordOfTime> that'll conflict
<TheLordOfTime> version number uploads will conflict, it actually cares
<TheLordOfTime> if you're going to do that, use two PPAs
<sithlord48> yes using two ppas . with same package name sorry
<sithlord48> i plan to build a few of the packages daily . two ppa's make even more sence with more then one daily.
<sithlord48> also the code change trigger. that would be when my svn changes right?
<dobey> how do i subscribe other people to a mailing list in lp?
<dobey> sinzui: ^^ do you know h ow i can subscribe other people on a team to its mailing list?
<TheLordOfTime> dobey:  ask them to subscribe?
<sinzui> dobey, its not possible
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<dobey> sinzui: that's odd, because i'm certainly subscribed to lists which i didn't manually go and subscribe myself to. and i don't have autosubscribe to all lists enabled.
<sinzui> dobey, the issue is contention between team that only exists for the mailing list, and teams that are used from control. Lp doesn't know the difference, and Lp will not automatically subscribe (spam) a user without the user confirming
<sinzui> dobey, a user can ask to be automatically subscribe to mailing lists when joining a team, but that is opt-in
<TheLordOfTime> dobey:  i wonder if the mailing lists you mention are the email contact point for a group
<TheLordOfTime> and you are inadvertently subscribed
<sinzui> and you are not automatically subscribed if the team creates a list after your join
<dobey> TheLordOfTime: no
<dobey> sinzui: then how is it done for say, the internal company lists?
<sinzui> They don't use Lp :)
<sinzui> really
<dobey> sinzui: mailman admin interface?
<dobey> they at least use lp for something, because i can unsubscribe from them on lp :)
<sinzui> dobey, When claire adds someone to the canonical tech team, they user does get an email explaining the team has a mailing list, but it does not require the user to subscribe, so claire sends them another email asking them to subscribe
<sinzui> I cannot unsubscribe anyone from an Lp mailing list.
<dobey> sinzui: but when it was initially created, everyone was added to it, and i never had to actually subscribe for example
<sinzui> even if I remove the list, the subscriptions are maintained if it is recreated
<sinzui> dobey, Lp doesn't do that. users must opt-in
<sinzui> dobey, which team
<dobey> well the canonical tech team for example. i never remember saying "please subscribe me to this list" i just was subscribed and started getting mail when it got created
<dobey> i just created a private team/mailing list, and would to have everyone in it be subscribed without having to bugger them about subscribing to it
<sinzui> dobey, claire might have ask webops to subscribe the initial people
<lifeless> dobey: thats due to your per-user config for lists in LP
<lifeless> dobey: you have it set to 'auto subscribe when I join a list'
<dobey> lifeless: i didn't, in fact :)
<lifeless> dobey: highly skeptical :)
<sinzui> dobey, the last section on https://launchpad.net/~/+editemails shows the policy you chose
<dobey> lifeless: and even if i did way back then, i certainly don't now when i've been added to recent mailing list teams and was auto subscribed
<dobey> sinzui: and it's set to "ask me"
<dobey> sinzui: so i can have webops poke at my team and subscribe all the current mbmers of the team?
<sinzui> dobey, I am sure they will resist. It is very rude. You need to have a very good reason why the user cannot opt-out
<dobey> sinzui: managerial decree? :)
<sinzui> dobey, a lot of canonical tech team members left the list the moment they discovered they were subscribed and did not want to follow the discussions.
<dobey> sinzui: somewhat understandable in that case though. all of canonical is a lot of people.
<dobey> sinzui: this is ~10 people of a sub-team of our engineering group and we've decided we need a mailing list to discuss things without bugging the rest of our business unit about things they don't care about :)
<dobey> and i am certainly not creating a mailing list out of want. i hate e-mail :)
<sinzui> dobey, lifeless and I discusses the idea of a flag on team that clear states intent. If the team is for communication, subscriptions would be required. We are not committed to doing this though
<dobey> sinzui: understood. not something i want to do often. just looking to get by for now :)
<awolf> Hi folks, if I have bzr-builder questions, is this an inappropriate place to ask them?
<awolf> jelmer, could you explain a little more about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-builder/+bug/500483
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 500483 in bzr-builder "Support lightweight checkouts" [Low,Triaged]
<awolf> You suggest using a shared repository to make it faster?
<yofel> does someone know how to get the current size of a PPA from launchpadlib? I only find the maximum size, not the currently used amount
<frgomes> hello guys. I need some help to get started with bzr hosted in launchpad, please!  I've configured code hosting to import from git. After some time, I understood that it would be better if I had converted from git to bzr locally in my workstation and then upload the entire think to launchpad. Does it sound correct to you?  Thanks
<frgomes> s/think/thing/
<dupondje> FYI: alot of i386 builders seems to be disabled
<frgomes> I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/96176/how-can-i-migrate-an-application-from-github-to-launchpad
<dobey> frgomes: do you just not want to use github any more at all?
<frgomes> dobey: hi. Correct. I'm planning to keep snapshots there only for convenience and popularity of github. I'm going to set a workflow in Launchpad. I don't have any workflow in github at the moment.
<dobey> frgomes: ok. it doesn't really matter if you have launchpad do the import for you, or if you convert locally then push up. you can pull the imported branch from launchpad, push it back up as your /trunk or whatever branch, and delete the imported branch if you want, as well.
<frgomes> dobey: thanks. I will try that. Do you know how I can delete the imported branch?
<dobey> frgomes: assuming you set yourself or a team you're a member of as the owner of the imported branch, there is a "Delete" link in the menu on the right side of the page for the branch on lp
<frgomes> dobey: oh man... I think I need glasses!
<frgomes> dobey: thanks a lot! now we can start :)
#launchpad 2012-10-20
<User_007> Hello, i am trying to upload a package on my PPA, but i get this error: "Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed"  Can you help me? I am on Quantal AMD64
<WeThePeople> hi
<WeThePeople> what is launchpad
#launchpad 2012-10-21
<ompaul> is there an account delete button?
<ompaul> I'll take that as a no.
<geser> wgrant: are some archive.u.c mirrors out of sync?
<geser> only 91.189.92.176 is out of sync, the others seem to be up-to-date
<geser> since 3 days
<wgrant> Yeah, cursa seems to be out of sync
 * wgrant prods sysadmins
<geser> thx
<qengho> Hi. I'm trying dput to ppa.launchpad.net, and it sends files, but I get two rejections.  One, when I include the orig.tar.gz file, says that file has been uploaded in the past [true], and can't be uploaded again.  Because I do not have that first otgz file any more, and don't know the hash of that file, and can't make the right .dsc file to upload.
<qengho> So, can I find the first tarball or the right checksum to include?
<qengho> I've tried anon-ftp, and getting the original filename, but that doesn't seem to exist there now.
<qengho> So, this is my question: Can I get a file I uploaded previously?
<maxb> qengho: Often, but not always.
<maxb> Can you show the name of the PPA, the package and version you're trying to upload?
<qengho> maxb: yes.  Do you want it?
<qengho> ppa, ~cmiller/chromium-browser-stable-daily
<qengho> file I'm trying to build upon, but do not have: chromium-browser_22.0.1229.94~r161065.orig.tar.gz
<qengho> And the full package version I'm trying to upload is 22.0.1229.94~r161065-0ubuntu2~cm2
<maxb> qengho: It looks like the appropriate .orig.tar.gz is still downloadable if you go "view packages" and select to see all packages not just published ones
<qengho> maxb: ah!  So it is!  Thank you.
<Marzatha> hi
#launchpad 2013-10-14
<wa5qjh> q, how come your name here always goes grey beforew I can holler at you ?
 * wa5qjh SCRATCH THAT!! 
<wa5qjh> hey,  isnt that section between the usb connector on an original launchpad,  more than just a usb to serial adapter ?
<cjwatson> I think you're in the wrong channel.  This is for Launchpad as in https://launchpad.net/
<wa5qjh> Yeah,  that first bit was the wrong channel.  goofup. the second one is my real question and the reason I logged into here.
<cjwatson> The second one is the reason I said you're in the wrong channel.
<cjwatson> This Launchpad is a web site and has no hardware connectors.
<wa5qjh> hmmm. why is that? this is not a forum for the TI Launchpad ?
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/
<cjwatson> Nothing to do with TI.
<wa5qjh> Ah So desu!! sorry bout that. !!
<gb> what is required to login to launchpad using lynx
<gb> does it expect me to switch off my brain damage and read some graphic?
<gb> the webpage referred to this channel
<mgz> gb: sso certainly used to work in lynx, though it was a bunch of painful redirects
<tsimpson> gb: works fine for me
<mgz> it's been poked quite a lot though, so perhaps no longer works
<cjwatson> w3m works
<cjwatson> I think lynx perhaps lacks support for the button element or similar
<cjwatson> it certainly isn't necessary to have graphics
<tsimpson> it does work, it just has "(BUTTON)"
<wgrant> Well, registering a new account in w3m might be awkward due to the recaptcha
<wgrant> But logging in is fine AFAICR
<cjwatson> wgrant: Yeah, I imagine that would require w3m-img
<gb> anything which uses the white capture thing or audio thing is beyond me, i guess same old same old and i just should nt bother
<gb> thanks anyhow
<kalikiana> can somebody have a look at https://launchpad.net/~13738772233-a this launchpad user? they're changing status and assignment and titles of bugs in different projects in what looks to me like malicious intent or bot gone haywire; examples https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1233071 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1239627
<kalikiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1197060
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233071 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Set up the translation domain automatically for click packages" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239627 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Install translations (po/mo files)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1197060 in apparmor (Ubuntu T-series) "SDK webview applications should use an app-specific path for shared memory files" [Undecided,In progress]
<czajkowski> wgrant: StevenK ^
<wgrant> czajkowski, kalikiana: That user's suspended now.
<czajkowski> wgrant: thank you
<wgrant> It wasn't me, actually :)
<kalikiana> wgrant: thanks
<gaughen> I'm trying to setup SSO following the instructions here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA
<gaughen> I have logged in to https://login.ubuntu.com/
<gaughen> but when I try to go to https://login.ubuntu.com/device-list I get "There's no page with this address in the Ubuntu One service. Check that you entered the address correctly and try again."
<gaughen> Any suggestions?
<beuno> gaughen, have you joined the launchpad team?
<gaughen> by that do you mean, do I have a launchpad account? the answer to that is yes.
<gaughen> beuno --^
<gaughen> the login.ubunut.com lists launchpad as a site I've last authenticated to
<beuno> gaughen, no, I think that 2fa for the community is still in beta
<beuno> so you need to join the beta team
<beuno> "As of May 2012, 2-factor authentication is available only to early beta-testers. If you are interested in trying it, Contact ISD and ask us for access. The feature will be fully rolled out to the public as soon as it's ready. "
<gaughen> oooh, okay so I should contact this ISD group.
<beuno> gaughen, give me a sec, I'll get you the link to the team
<beuno> short-circuit it
<gaughen> I'll give it a go, beuno. cool!
<gaughen> beuno - awesome!
<Seveas> hello
<Seveas> I uploaded an utterly broken orig.tar.gz to a PPA. So I deleted the package (before it even built). But now when I upload the correct tar.gz, launchpad complains that the file already exists but with different content, how can I convince launchpad that I'm uploading the correct version?
<Seveas> The PPA is https://launchpad.net/~dennis/+archive/python/ - the file is github3.py_0.7.1.orig.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> Seveas: You can't upload the same file with different contents.
<Seveas> even after deleting the package?
<Seveas> that's weird. So you're not allowed to make mistakes...
<dobey> you're allowed to make mistakes. change history to fix it. you have to own the mistakes you make.
<Seveas> I *deleted* the package, I expect launchpad to then delete the package and all it knows about it. The package was never built, there is nothing depending on it. Are there any actual good reasons for this unintuitive (and imho backwards) behaviour?
<Seveas> because now I cannot actually upload the upstream orig.tar.gz
<Ampelbein> The point is that it is possible that the file you uploaded was downloaded by someone else. Then you have 2 files with conflicting data from the *same* source.
<dobey> it is the same policy as the ubuntu archive itself. you cannot upload the same version multiple times with different contents
<dobey> deleting the files, doesn't delete history
<Seveas> I don't buy the "this is the same as for ubuntu" argument. In that case it shouldn't allow to delete at all
<Seveas> and if a package was never built, nobody will have downloaded it
<dobey> why not? we delete entire archives of ubuntu packages when we EOL them
<Ampelbein> But the source package was published.
<Seveas> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/ -- ubuntu releases don't get deleted...
<dobey> show me those files on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> it is how it is
<dobey> complaining about it in here isn't going to change anything
#launchpad 2013-10-15
<crass> I'm getting a strange build error: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153715559/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.cdk_5.0.20130901_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<StevenK> checking if we have identified curses headers... none
<StevenK> configure: error: No curses header-files found
<crass> the reason is because ncurses-bin is not install, but it should be installed by a dependency of libncursesw5-dev
<crass> ncurses-bin is a dependency of libncursesw5-dev, so why isn't it getting pulled in?
<wgrant> crass: ncurses-bin is Priority: required; it's always installed
<wgrant> that's why it doesn't show as being installed by the build
<wgrant> I'd check your package's configure script to see what that check is actually checking
<crass> wgrant: thanks, that helped
<wgrant> crass: :)
<caktux> How long does it take between a "dput ppa" and having something show up?
<wgrant> caktux: A minute or two, if you've signed the package correctlyt.
<wgrant> Well, you'll receive an accept/reject email within a minute or two, at least
<caktux> Ok I guess I had not my key set before uploading...
<caktux> it says it's has already been uploaded...
<wgrant> caktux: That's a local check. Give dput the -f option to override that.
<caktux> yay some feedback, thanks :)
<caktux> It worked! I got a "packages cannot be authenticated" on apt-upgrade though..
<shadeslayer> could someone look into this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153827813/buildlog.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> looks like a outdated-python-on-system issue to me
<dobey> yes, the builders are still running on 8.04
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Yeah, recipe version 0.4 isn't supported on the production builders yet.
<wgrant> You need to use version 0.3
<shadeslayer> are you sure 0.o
<wgrant> s/version/format/
<dobey> yes
<shadeslayer> I used 0.4 somewhere
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/915505
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 915505 in launchpad-buildd "0.4 recipes: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.AttributeError: 'cStringIO.StringI' object has no attribute 'split' [blocked on migration of PPAs to builderstack]" [Critical,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+recipe/expanding-icons-taskmanager-daily
<shadeslayer> 0.4 without issues
<shadeslayer> so I think it's just a issue with debupstream
<shadeslayer> ah well
<jcastro> hi, how can I delete a blueprint?
<jcastro> or mark it private?
<wgrant> jcastro: A blueprint may be made private if the project has a commercial subscription, but they may not be deleted.
<JonnyJD> I get "tar: recipe-{debversion}/.pc/manpage.patch/doc/conf.py: Cannot open: Permission denied" on a failed build log that does work locally
<JonnyJD> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153858307/buildlog.txt.gz
<JonnyJD> I can't really find out what that is supposed to mean and if that is possibly a problem with the launchpad servers. The patches apply fine, local build is also fine.
<JonnyJD> (the packaging originally comes from debian and builds fine there)
<JonnyJD> the tar-ignore .pc option mentioned in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/760735 works. (sorry, I searched before, but didn't search with the right terms)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 760735 in launchpad-buildd "Daily recipe: failure because of Permission denied accessing build/patch directories" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I see "new version of bzr-builder" mentioned, in which case it's probably blocked on the PPA builder upgrade to builderstack
#launchpad 2013-10-16
<GMMigge> Hi guys, question related to launchpadlib. In the browser I can get the archivesubscriptions, and when I view one of the subscriptions I get an id, .e.g. ...+archivesubscriptions/28726
<GMMigge> Using the launchpadlib APIs I can get the subscriptions via getArchiveSubscriptionURLs(), and from the URLs figure out the PPA and then get the actual archive link.
<GMMigge> But how would I go about to extract the id from above (i.e. 28726)
<lfaraone> If someone is hosting proprietary software (just binaries) on Launchpad, to whom should that be reported?
<czajkowski> lfaraone: please file a question on lp
<czajkowski> linking the project in question and it'll be looked into
<lfaraone> czajkowski: Okay. If I'd rather not do this publicly?
<lfaraone> or is that the only mechanism.
<czajkowski> lfaraone: you can also mail help@launchpad.net
<lfaraone> meh, whatever. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/237445 reported.
<czajkowski> well you asked for one privately that was the reply :)
<philsf> hello, I published code for two projects in lp, but in my innocence I used (bzr) tags to identify release versions. what is the best practice to track those in lp? do I need to branch at each version?
<JonnyJD> philsf: I personally also only have tags for versions and create branches only when I need to backport some fixes
<philsf> JonnyJD, I'm new at lp hosting. Does this mean I'll only see the trunk timeline, not the versions?
<JonnyJD> philsf: you can track the versions when you add "milestones"
<JonnyJD> philsf: you can also add a regex to your branch for the downloads and it will track versions from that
<JonnyJD> philsf: "Release URL pattern:" in the settings for a "series" is what I am talking about (automatic version import)
<JonnyJD> importing milestones/versions by tag isn't possibly afaik
<JonnyJD> lfaraone: what do you mean? this is a python package and the code isn't even obfuscated
<shadeslayer> curious, do Launchpad builders not allow files in /usr/local
<JonnyJD> lfaraone: or are you talking about xflux, which is included in binary from (in fluxgui), but probably shouldn't?
<philsf> JonnyJD, my projects are perl apps, I create deb packages locally with debian tools. if I keep an updated debian/ dir in the trunk, can lp automatically create the deb for me?
<philsf> JonnyJD, or is there a better place for debian/* ?
<JonnyJD> philsf: yes you can keep "debain" in your trunk and you can crate a recipe that builds this automatically or by request (automatically taking version info from debian/changelog)
<JonnyJD> philsf: I personally keep the packaging in a different repository
<JonnyJD> philsf: because when somebody else wants to package your software for debian and doesn't want to use your packaging he has to remove your "debian" folder
<JonnyJD> well, you can have both in a repository. My point is rather that a repository without "debian" should be available
<philsf> JonnyJD, by "repository" you mean another branch associated with the project?
<philsf> JonnyJD, can you show me an example?
<JonnyJD> philsf: https://code.launchpad.net/~musicbrainz-developers/+recipe/python-discid
<JonnyJD> this recipe takes a bzr branch with "debian" packaging and code in one branch. However, it was created by merging packaging and code. The original code is in https://code.launchpad.net/~jonnyjd/python-discid/master
<JonnyJD> philsf: another recipe can then take only your code and mix it with only the packaging part of that repository: https://code.launchpad.net/~musicbrainz-developers/+recipe/python-discid-daily
<philsf> JonnyJD, cool
<philsf> JonnyJD, I think I found some more documentation about deb packaging and recipes. but what about tarballs? can lp generate that from the bzr tags?
<JonnyJD> philsf: from what I grasp, orig.tar.gz are allways created
<JonnyJD> but if you do want to use automatic milestone generation you normally already have versioned tar.gz archives
<JonnyJD> philsf: like I said, launchpad doesn't care much about the tags themselve. But you can add "milestones" to list versions on the launchpad page and include versions in "debian/changelog".
<philsf> hmm, I'm looking at the milestone creation page now. trying to wrap my tiny brain around all this stuff, lol
<philsf> JonnyJD, much thanks for all the help!
<philsf> last question: is "register a new series" the same as creating a milestone in trunk?
<dobey> philsf: no, trunk itself is a series.
<JonnyJD> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/237445 says "answered" as the status, but isn't actually dealt with (the propriatary software from above). Is there anything I can do to reset this?
<czajkowski> JonnyJD: you can't no, but the admins can if they need to
<czajkowski> as they are based in AU they'll review it tomorrow
<czajkowski> JonnyJD: also to answer your question non open source projects can be hosted on LP, they just pay commercial  hosting
<lfaraone> JonnyJD: I reopened it.
<lfaraone> JonnyJD: I'm talking about xflux, which (to the user) is presented as part of the app.
<dobey> czajkowski: this is about putting non-free code from other people in PPAs, not hosting full projects
<lfaraone> regardless of whether they are technically separate, as a user I wouldn't know the difference.
<lfaraone> dobey: well, they could purchase a commercial subscription and still publish proprietary code in their PPAs :)
<czajkowski> dobey: yes they are seperate issues. was also just clarifying about hosting also.
<czajkowski> wgrant: and StevenK are hopefuly asleep at this hour and they review the questions
<dobey> lfaraone: sure. except the person in question probably also doesn't have explicit permission to redistribute the xflux binary anyway
<dobey> lfaraone: so they'd still be in violation of whatever the xflux license is in that respect
<lfaraone> Entirely unrelated, if I were part of an org interested in using Launchpad PPAs / project management, if I had a commercial subscription is there any support for offering packages built for Debian in the same PPA?
<lfaraone> dobey: they appear to have tacit approval from http://justgetflux.com/linux.html, but there's no license grant
<dobey> no, PPAs only support building for ubuntu at the moment
<cjwatson> lfaraone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/188564 applies to commercial-subscription PPAs too
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 188564 in Launchpad itself "Build also packages for Debian in PPA's" [Low,Triaged]
<philsf> I just created milestones for my project past releases. how can I link particular bzr revisions for the code hosted there, so I can offer download tarballs?
<JonnyJD> philsf: you can specify which revision to build: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes#Specifying_revisions
<JonnyJD> you can also use tags there.
<JonnyJD> You will need either one recipe per tag or you just change your recipe for every version
<JonnyJD> (I would just change/update the recipe for every version)
<philsf> JonnyJD, oooohh, THAT'S what I was look for. thanks, mate!
<philsf> i renamed my tags (create new tag, delete old tag), but after I pushed to lp, now I have both tags in the repo. If I branch to a test dir, I get both the new and old ones. what did I miss?
<JonnyJD> philsf: hm, I don't remember how to delete a tag remotely in bzr
<cjwatson> bzr tag -d lp:blah --delete TAG
<cjwatson> generally bzr is pretty transport-agnostic - you can give it remote URLs anywhere it might be able to take a local branch
<philsf> cjwatson, thanks
<jderose> can anyone shed any light on why so many of the UDD saucy packaging branches are out of date currently? gnome-settings
<jderose> er, gnome-settings-daemon and qemu, for example
<cjwatson> Straight answer?  Because udd is a really hard thing to do right and there's been very little maintenance effort available for it.
<cjwatson> The problems show up on package-import.ubuntu.com and I think most of them at least have bugs
<jderose> cjwatson: gotcha... yeah, i know you folks are all kinds of busy, np :)
<jderose> cjwatson: so what's the recommended workflow with UDD is possible for a package?
<jderose> er, *when* UDD isn't possible
<cjwatson> Get the source package directly
<cjwatson> TBH that's the workflow I use with the bulk of packages at least for drive-by fixes
<jderose> and then debdiff to propose a change/fix?
<cjwatson> Yep
<cjwatson> You can throw it into a local repository if you like although it wouldn't necessarily be mergeable into others'
<cjwatson> Depending on the complexity of your changes
<cjwatson> This is in the category of "things that would be much easier if we used git"
<jderose> okay. i'm realizing how naked and vulnerable I feel without VCS for this... and shows how awesome UDD can be, when working :)
<jderose> hmm, okay
<cjwatson> If you're feeling really keen you could try to fix udd, but I don't have much specific advice to offer there
<cjwatson> It's lp:udd
<jderose> no time at the moment, but maybe next week i'll have a keen feeling moment or two, and will take a look
<jderose> cjwatson: anyway, thanks. and thanks again for the last minute ubiquity fixes... huge help for system76
<cjwatson> [6~[6~[6~you're welcome.  been a busy week or two
<cjwatson> (gah, lag)
<jderose> hehe
<jderose> and congrats on the 13.10 release, and ubuntu touch 1.0! not sure if you're celebrating yet, or still working :)
<cjwatson> still working I fear
<jderose> yeah, me too... so i'll let you get back to it, and i'll do the same. thanks again!
#launchpad 2013-10-17
<yolanda> hi, is there any way to generate credentials for launchpad for more than one week?
<wgrant> yolanda: You tell Launchpad how long they should last when you authorise them in your web browser.
<yolanda> wgrant, yes, but maximum period that allows is a week
<wgrant> yolanda: "Until I Disable It"
<yolanda> oh
<yolanda> bad morning, sorry :(
<wgrant> Heh :)
<geser> wgrant: Hi, I noticed that the FTBFS page lists now also "Cancelled builds". Do they need a different handling than the usual FTBFS or the same? (don't remember seeing there a cancelled build listed before)
<wgrant> geser: Anyone who can retry a build can also manually cancel it. That normally happens if you know it's going to fail, or take out a builder, or something like that.
<wgrant> The status has been around for a few months, but I only noticed it wasn't on the FTBFS page during the arm64 bootstrap.
<cjwatson> wgrant: Might be worth them having a different abbreviation, for searching.  (X) maybe?
<cjwatson> geser: Indeed, the one build listed as cancelled there was cancelled because it hung.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Yeah, I was going to make them X until I saw that the template just took the first character, so it would have required more alterations than I had time for immediately. But I'll do it soon.
<wgrant> Also the CSS seems to have disappeared in one of my merges.
<czajkowski> cjwatson: ello is there a mail to the TB waiting to go through from pleia ...
<teolemon> Hi
<teolemon> I'm a French translator, and I have a tiny issue: I gave maintainor rights to a random guy, on a project we're managing
<teolemon> the project is https://launchpad.net/ubuntumanualautomated
<teolemon> the guy is named…
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translator
<teolemon> (yes, you can have a laugh at my expense :-) )
<teolemon> the request would be to shirt the maintainer to the proper ubuntu-translators team
<splatter> Need recipe help...
<wgrant> splatter: What's the issue?
<splatter>  Recipe is https://code.launchpad.net/~damien-moore/+recipe/codeblocks-daily
<splatter> Need to run a script in rules called update_revision.sh to get the svn revision number to include in start page and about page
<splatter> But update_revision.sh needs to be able to access either bzr or svn repo to do this.
<wgrant> Only the source package is built in the presence of the bzr repository, and debian/rules is not run there, except for debian/rules clean.
<wgrant> You're not meant to run arbitrary commands as part of a recipe.
<splatter> So if I put a bzr info blah blah in rules clean: it should work?
<wgrant> Uhhh
<wgrant> Work? Likely. Not be evil? Unlikely.
<wgrant> You'd have to be very careful.
<splatter> It does look like our script gets called during the source package run, but it still doesn’t work. Here https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154048162/buildlog.txt.gz
<splatter> Search for "found revision"
<wgrant> Indeed. Have you tried test building with bzr-builder locally?
<splatter> Understand concern about not being evil. Do you know what other project do to put rev info in their apps for nightly builds?
<wgrant> splatter: I'm not sure. I've seen several just include the package version, though, to make it clear exactly which build it is.
<splatter> Havent tried bzr-builder (wince). Will investigate. Code::Blocks gets lots of bug reports on their forums, including the svn revno is important.
<wgrant> You can include the svn revno in the package version.
<splatter> My last resort is to replace the auto bzr import with a manual one where I run the update_revision.sh script and then commit
<splatter> I was trying to use svn-revno but got error message. Is that supposed to work for an auto imported branch?
<wgrant> It should, but maybe it doesn't quite work on Launchpad yet.
<wgrant> It might have been added in recipe format 0.4, which isn't quite there yet.
<splatter> So for now I am using the bzr revno in the package name. Users are kind of a mess anyway, and probably wouldn't know how to get version number from package filename. Hence the need to get into start page / about box
#launchpad 2013-10-18
<splatter> Anyway, thanks for the tips.
<wgrant> teolemon: ~ubuntu-translators isn't a team. There's a translation group with that name, but translation groups are special and can only be used for translation permissions.
<wgrant> teolemon: Which team should own the project?
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjwatson> czajkowski: Yeah, she /msged me about it.  Done
<czajkowski> cjwatson: thank you :)
<czajkowski> we've not forgotten about the TB, technically majority of us all expired as well yesterday
<cjwatson> czajkowski: I'm not standing again so I don't much care :)
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> cjwatson: nice job on release :)
<cjwatson> ta
<Luckiboy> Hello, I'm experiencing problems with the launchpad mailinglist ubuntu-nl-stemgerechtigden <at> lists.launchpad <dot> com
<czajkowski> Luckiboy: what kind of problems?
<Luckiboy> I got the error "550 unknown user".
<wgrant> Luckiboy: launchpad.net, not launchpad.com
<Luckiboy> Oh sorry, I meant that. ;)
<wgrant> Luckiboy: That mailing has been disabled, probably by the team owner.
<wgrant> mailing list
<Luckiboy> The problem not only appears to me, that's the weird part.
<wgrant> No, the list is disabled, it is not accepting email.
<Luckiboy> Oh, really? I'll pass on that. Thanks for help!
<Luckiboy> Solved, thank you. :) Maybe it's an idea to show some reminder that the list is deactivated at the team page?
<mpt> Luckiboy, true, that's bug 871245
<ubot5> bug 871245 in Launchpad itself "UI implies you can send to a deactivated mailing list" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871245
<ultimex> Hi all, someone know how to build a package with version epoch (1:) with recipe?
<dobey> ultimex: generally you shouldn't add an epoch. does the "upstream" package that is included in debian/ubuntu have an epoch?
<ultimex> dobey, yes... that's the problem
<ultimex> I do a new asterisk package for version 11.5.1
<ultimex> and apt see 11.5.1 << 1:1.8 (from ubuntu upstream)
<ultimex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-builder/+bug/613942
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 613942 in bzr-builder (Ubuntu) "bzr-builder does not take epoch into consideration when using {debupstream} in recipe" [Low,Triaged]
<ultimex> But I agree with you, epoch is a bad idea :)
<dobey> ultimex: so just put 1:{debupstream}… in the version string in the recipe?
<ultimex> dobey, easy... but don't work ;)
<ultimex> as you can see here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/150240625/buildlog.txt.gz
<ultimex> I get /bin/sh: 0: Illegal option -
<ultimex> another example here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154147809/buildlog.txt.gz
<dobey> if you're building a specific release, why bother with a recipe at all? you can just make a proper source package and upload it to the PPA
<ultimex> because I do daily-build on asterisk-11
<ultimex> and using recipe is really a good workflow for anyone (without to much debian skill) can do a new version with just some clic
<ultimex> I use it everyday since quite a long time for many projects
<ultimex> my only problem is with this $@! epoch
<ultimex> and uploading to ppa isn't a solution, it's only a temporary bypass
<dobey> well, i don't know where the "Illegal option" is coming from. possibly the Makefile or something it or dh_auto_clean is running
<dobey> probably the latter as it's printed before the "make" output
<doctormon> Where can I find the milestone id in the launchpad api? The one used when searching for bugs. It's an int unlike the name/code-time/title field.
<dobey> eh? just do searchTasks() on the milestone object if you want to get the bugs for that milestone
<dobey> and i think searchTasks(milestone=) wants the milestone "object" not an id
<dobey> oh, i forgot you probably have me on ignore because you're too cool for school.
<doctormon> dobey: I wish to back link a search.
<doctormon> dobey: I don't ignore you on irc, that would be silly
<speakman> Hi folks!
<speakman> What is going wrong here, and why is it interpreted as a successful build? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154181129/buildlog.txt.gz
<speakman> Trying to make daily builds here, but getting weird behaviour from Launchpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~speakman/+recipe/qlcplus-daily
<ssfdre38> is there a way to get someone to reping my server to get launchpad to get the latest info
#launchpad 2013-10-19
<wgrant> speakman: Why wouldn't that build be successful?
<ricotz> hi :), the trusty recipe builds are getting the wrong version suffix, "~ubuntu13.10.1" instead of "~ubuntu14.04.1"
<ricotz> e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/154204927/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> ricotz: That's because trusty isn't quite set up yet.
<wgrant> base-files etc. still say it's saucy
<wgrant> Because we got the name so late on Friday night.
<wgrant> It'll hopefully be updated this weekend some time.
<wgrant> But a trusty system will currently call itself saucy.
<ricotz> wgrant, ah, i see, never mind then -- i was kind of hoping there is some special method for recipes to get this
<wgrant> ricotz: It actually changed recently.
<wgrant> We used to pass in the series name from the outside, but when we transitioned to using the version instead we opted to use lsb_release.
<wgrant> But it's not normally a problem, since base-files gets updated for the new release almost immediately.
<ricotz> i guess will do it then https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/6.12ubuntu5
<wgrant> Right, it is currently in -proposed.
<wgrant> But recipes don't use -proposed.
<ricotz> yeah, so hoping it transitions soon
<ricotz> thanks
<teolemon> wgrant https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntumanualautomated/ to maintainer Ubuntu French Translators (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr) , ideally
<teolemon> that would solve our woes :-)
<nKf> hi. i can't copy a source package from raring to saucy. launchpad complains about the same name. is this intentional? however, at least in the wine ppa there are three packages with the same name (1.7.4-0ubuntu4) for different series.
<ricotz> nKf, try to binary-copy them
<nKf> ricotz, this works, indeed. thanks.
<DarylXian> Are there any launchpad sysadmins here?
#launchpad 2013-10-20
<ScottK> It's unlikely on a weekend.
<wgrant> I got here just a few minutes after he left, unfortunately.
<czajkowski> aloha
<lifeless> o/
<czajkowski> lifeless: ello hows the little one
<lifeless> asleep, fortunately :)
<czajkowski> it's a valuable skill, one I wish I had.
<czajkowski> instead playing with my new phone
<JohnP^> anyone had problems with a52 output in saucy?
<DarylXian> any launchpad sysadmin's around?
<demonimin> I'm looking for something like snapshot.debian.org, a historical view of the archive
<demonimin> is there a way to trace api requests made from launchpadlib? https complicates things
<lifeless> there's an environment variable you can set
<lifeless> HTTP2LIB_DEBUG or something, I forget
<cjwatson> the httplib2.debuglevel thing in https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Three_things_to_make_your_client_faster may help
<lifeless> thats probably what I'm remembering
<demonimin> thanks
<Dougie187> How do you get a source package for a package that has already been built?
<mwhudson> Dougie187: dget can do it
<mwhudson> but where are you starting from?
<Dougie187> I made packages for precise and raring before, and I want to make them again for suacy.
<Dougie187> saucy*
<Dougie187> Last time I tried doing it with a source package that I downloaded (not from the PPA) it failed to upload because the source package already exists.
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> well you can just copy
<Dougie187> Oh?
<Dougie187> Maybe I'll do that then. :P
<Dougie187> Do I have to tell it to use the same binaries?
<demonimin> it's an option
<demonimin> oh, if you don't have any binary dependencies like c libraries you can copy as-is
<Dougie187> Is there a way to update the series version string when you copy?
<Dougie187> for example, it would be nice if my saucy packages weren't named "~precise1"
<demonimin> no; try ~ppa next time
<Dougie187> ok. :P
#launchpad 2014-10-13
<wgrant> ScottK: The reporter made it private just after it was filed.
<ScottK> wgrant: Fun.  I guess I won't worry about figuring out how to fix it.  Pretty sure he had the package upstream provides installed and then installed the backports version over it.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<om26er_> who works on launchpad these days ?
<cjwatson> why?
#launchpad 2014-10-14
<Rubidium> hi, is there a way to remove an "Upstream connection" from an Ubuntu package in Launchpad? In this specific case it is about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openttd where the upstream connection of the game is apparantly an ancient version of one of about 30 AIs for the game. Google doesn't really give me useful advice (lots of FAQs with upstream, connection and remove but not in the same question)
<dobey> there is an edit and unlink icon on the page, next to eh upstream linked series. if you can't see it, typical solutin is ask someone in an ubuntu channel to tweak it for you
<dobey> Rubidium: i've unlinked them
<Rubidium> dobey: thank you very much
#launchpad 2014-10-15
<akiva-thinkpad> is the tree my code, or is the merge-source my code?
<akiva-thinkpad> The manual on conflict handling does not explain this well in my opinion
<akiva-thinkpad> "This" and "Other" in my opinion, are really bad adjectives to use in describing the branches.
<wgrant_> akiva-thinkpad: TREE/THIS is whatever was in your tree before the merge
<wgrant_> MERGE-SOURCE/OTHER is whatever is being merged
<sunweaver> hi!
<sunweaver> is it possible to change my account name at Launchpad? I have been a DD for a while now, and I would love to appear under my Debian account name on Launchpad (sunweaver).
 * sunweaver is preparing for MOTU team membership and getting that sorted our is one step (goal set up by myself).
<StevenK> sunweaver: https://launchpad.net/~sunweaver already exists, you can probably claim it (if it's you), and then merge your existing account into it
<sunweaver> StevenK: yeah, that's me.
<sunweaver> well... I have just created an account for sunweaver@debian.org and then though better continue using my old one and ask for renaming.
<StevenK> login.launchpad.net is not Launchpad, mind
<sunweaver> yep.
<sunweaver> I triggered that merging thing...
<sunweaver> ok, merged has been requested...
<sunweaver> now, the launchpad ID probably will be m-gabriel, not sunweaver...
<sunweaver> StevenK: can this be changed?
<sunweaver> ah well, login.launchpad.net vs. launchpad.net, I guess...
<sunweaver> if this is the wrong channel, where can I request such a change?
<StevenK> sunweaver: Filing a question against Launchpad itself would be the next step
<wgrant> sunweaver: You can change your username at https://launchpad.net/~/+edit.
<sunweaver> wgrant: I have already succeeded in doing so...+
<sunweaver> Thanks
<blueyed> Can the vcs-import for vim get fixed? It appears to be broken since 2011: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1381551
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381551 in Launchpad itself "Fix vcs-import for vim / "Try again"" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> what's the correct upstream vcs url?
<dobey> blueyed: so, launchpad doesn't do imports from mercurial apparently
<dobey> and i can't edit the branch import because it just gets an oops
<bookwar> hi all, is it possible to export subscribers list from one mailing list and add it to another? We'd like to merge two mailing lists into one without forcing everyone to subscribe again
<blueyed> dobey: but are hg imports broken since 2011 in general?
<blueyed> dobey: can you file a bug for the OOPS, please?
<dobey> blueyed: broken? i'm not sure that imports from hg have ever been supported
<blueyed> dobey: oh, it seems you're right. If you can edit the vcs url you could set this mirror: https://github.com/vim-jp/vim
<blueyed> I've created a new import for the Git mirror, but it failed: https://code.launchpad.net/~blueyed/vim/trunk-old (Log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/187433349/blueyed-vim-trunk.log)
<blueyed> There is a working vcs-import at https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vim/master however.
<dobey> blueyed: yes, i set up the master import
<dobey> blueyed: i've also linked the new master import to lp:vim
<dobey> blueyed: you used the wrong URL; you can just delete the branch you created for the import
<ricotz> hi, it seems the old binaries are not getting removed in this ppa, already more the 24 hours now -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/mozilla/+packages
<ricotz> it blocks me uploading a fix while there is no free space ;)
<blueyed> dobey: I've created a daily recipe for Vim at: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkg-vim/+recipe/vim-daily
<_pd_> hi i have a problem where i acidentlly called a package 31 instead of 3.1, so I re-uploaded with the correction, but the package seems cached or something — https://gist.github.com/pdufour/64e3beae7bd0e18c683d https://launchpad.net/~britco/+archive/ubuntu/main
<_pd_> actually looks like it's rejecting the upload https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187442120/upload_6464284_log.txt
<maxb> Version numbers aren't allowed to go backwards
<_pd_> if i even if i deleted the old package?
<maxb> Um, they might be then (but you still can't re-use an exact version string, even if deleted)
<teward> _pd_: correct - even if you delete the package you can't go backwards
<teward> at least not in the version string
<_pd_> ok
<teward> heh, it's an nginx package...
 * teward chuckles a little
<_pd_> ?
<teward> _pd_: i provide the nginx team's ppa packages, so it makes me chuckle seeing other nginx builds older than latest nginx stable, is all, sorry
<_pd_> ha
<_pd_> i just try to match what's on the ubuntu ppa, probably overly paranoid
<teward> _pd_: s/ppa/repository/
<teward> (that's the version in the repos, not any PPA)
<teward> any Ubuntu PPA, rather, at least based on that version string :)
<teward> anyways, i digress
<teward> _pd_: i'm not 100% certain about this, but you can upload while increasing the version string - i.e 1.4.6-1ubuntu31+britco0.6+trusty1 instead of 1.4.6-1ubuntu31+britco0.6+trusty.  I think that'll work, but I might be totally wrong
<_pd_> ah thx, will give that a go
<wgrant> teward, _pd_: You *can* go backwards if you delete the current version.
<wgrant> It's deliberately not documented, but it's possible.
<teward> wgrant: are you *certain*?  I've never been able to do that, even after deleting a package in a PPA
<teward> wgrant: and I mean ABSOLUTELY certain?
<wgrant> teward: Yes, I wrote the code.
<wgrant> But you cannot upload exactly the same version ever again.
<teward> wgrant: ahh, okay, so is it better to just upload individual revisions with updated version strings, rather than going backwards?  (they're trying to upload the same version, it looks like, by version string)
<wgrant> 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.1+britco0.6+trusty <= 1.4.6-1ubuntu31+britco0.6+trusty
<wgrant> Not the same version.
<teward> wgrant: hmm, true...
<teward> wgrant: so they're trying to upload an older revision, ...-1ubuntu3.1+... , but if they delete the package in the PPA then theoretically they can upload the older version?>
<teward> s/version/version string/
<wgrant> Yes.
<teward> _pd_: there's your answer then, delete the package in the PPA, and upload with the older string (the ...-1ubuntu3.1+... version)
<teward> if i'm reading wgrant correctly?
<wgrant> You are.
<_pd_> hmm coulda sworn i tried that, will give it a go again
<_pd_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187443250/upload_6464369_log.txt
<teward> did you actually delete the package yet from the PPA?
<_pd_> it says it is deleted, could be cached though?
<wgrant> You need to delete the version that holds the newer binaries.
<wgrant> The old source is superseded, but its binaries are still alive.
<wgrant> On +delete-packages, filter for Superseded and delete the bad version.
<_pd_> 31 is deleted http://cl.ly/image/0M25180m2i3a/Image%202014-10-15%20at%204.13.11%20PM.png
<wgrant> Oh, you deleted it while the builds were still in the wild.
<wgrant> Delete it again.
<wgrant> The i386 build hadn't quite finished up when you deleted it last time, so the i386 binaries didn't get deleted.
<_pd_> got it
#launchpad 2014-10-16
<mvo> is there something wrong with the ppa builders currently? I uploaded two packages into the ~ubuntu-foundations-team/ubuntu-core-system-image PPA and they says since ~2h that they will start building in some minutes (but don't). both amd64 and i386
<cjwatson> mvo: That's a devirtualised PPA, so it'll build on the bare-metal build farm, not the virtualised one
<cjwatson> I think
<mvo> hm, ok
<mvo> thanks, I will just try to be patient
<cjwatson> Yeah, it is.  So it's blocked on the big pile of chromium-browser builds at the moment, essentially.
<cjwatson> I wonder if aatxe is recoverable
<cjwatson> It's not in Landscape for some reason, so I can't tell directly.  Let's try turning it on and seeing
<mvo> ok, thanks
<mvo> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/+build/6464024 does not look encouraging - build time 14h and the last few lines say  dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
 * mvo needs to run and will check back later
<cjwatson> Nope, aatxe is still dead.  Oh well.
<cjwatson> mvo: There are some other builds that should clear out more quickly.
<cjwatson> But yeah, some of those might be busted
<cjwatson> mvo: I'll cancel some of those
<cjwatson> Now it's building a batch of security uploads I can't see, so no idea :)
<mvo> cjwatson: heh :) thanks for your help!
<cjwatson> mvo: queue looks to have cleared now
<cjwatson> ish
<mvo> cjwatson: yes, my packages are build now \o/
<popey> wgrant: if you get a moment could you please https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/255823 - as it's misleading people.
<dobey> popey: done
<dobey> popey: well, the project isn't deleted, but is marked inactive, which means its only visible to people with permissions to see it, i think (i can't see it in a private window in ffox anyway)
<popey> magic, thanks dobey
<popey> thats perfect
#launchpad 2014-10-17
<mdeslaur> I'm getting a really big error message when I try and mark bug 1382517 as a dupe of 1382133
<ubot5> bug 1382133 in evolution-data-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1382517 Issue with servers with SSLv3 disabled due to Poodle " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382133
<mdeslaur> oh, probably because someone else did it seconds before I did, never mind
<jefferai> Is it normal after using dput successfully for nothing to show up in your PPA even after 20 minutes or so?
<jefferai> PPA still says nothing uploaded/empty
<pkern> Did you check your mails?
<dobey> if you didn't get a mail, most likely cause is you signed the source with the wrong key (or it was unsigned)
<jefferai> pkern: oh, no, figured if dput said successful it was successful
<dobey> jefferai: dput only knows about the upload of files to the ftp; it has no idea what launchpad does with the files after that
<jefferai> pkern: dobey Thanks, managed to figure out the issue from the rejection email
<jefferai> OK, one more question. The help guide says that each package you push up is built on 386 and amd64. But mine was only built on 386. I don't see anywhere in the control files a specification that it should be 386 only
<jefferai> Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<pkern> jefferai: Is it arch:all?
<pkern> If so, it's only built on i386.
<jefferai> pkern: there's no arch line specified, so maybe that's the issue
<jefferai> pkern: my .dsc has Architecture: all
<jefferai> so does debian/control
<pkern> Yeah, then that's correct.
<jefferai> (so does my source.changes file, FWIW)
<jefferai> pkern: should it be "Architecture: any"?
<jefferai> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/debian-dir-overview.html#the-changelog has an example showing that
<jefferai> although the text shows "all"
<jefferai> pkern: oh, oh
<jefferai> ok, it build it as an all arch package, which makes sense
<jefferai> but in launchpad it's marked as an "i386" build
<jefferai> the deb shows all though
<jefferai> so it's just a display thing
<dobey> jefferai: it's just that arch:all packages are built on the i386 builders
<dobey> there is no "all" builder
<jefferai> dobey: Ah
<binwiederhier> Hi there, when I want to build an architecture-dependent package on Launchpad, does the source package have to include the "sources" for all architectures? In my case the "sources" are Java/SWT JAR files containing native i386 and amd64 libraries.
<binwiederhier> If so, how can I control the build process so that the i386 JAR is included in the i386 build and the amd64 JAR in the am64 build?
<binwiederhier> Here's an example source package (here: only for amd64): https://launchpad.net/~syncany/+archive/ubuntu/snapshot/+files/syncany-plugin-gui_0.1.12.alpha%2BSNAPSHOT.1410171552.git782ac5b%7Etrustyppa1.tar.gz
<binwiederhier> and here is how it was built: https://travis-ci.org/syncany/syncany-plugin-gui/builds/38274292#L1229
<binwiederhier> is this not the right place to ask?
<dobey> binwiederhier: the source package should include the upstream source with build system info and all, and debian/rules would specify how to create the binaries and install them to the system
<dobey> ie, should have the .java files which get compiled into .jars
<binwiederhier> i realize that, but since the PPA is just one of the output formats i'm building, i'd rather let Travis build the JARs and do the packaging on Launchpad -- or I could move all the other output types to launchpad, but I don't think that's a good idea...
<binwiederhier> i figured that the debian/rules file has something to do with that. do you have any examples on how to do "if(amd64) then copy this file"?
<dobey> eh? a PPA isn't an "output format"
<dobey> binary .debs are
<binwiederhier> a PPA is one way to distribute your software.
<binwiederhier> a windows exe file is another.
<dobey> a PPA is a tool to build your source into binary debs as a means to distribute your software
<dobey> the end product isn't a PPA, it's binary debs
<binwiederhier> okay, true. but ...
<binwiederhier> launchpad forces me to do "source packages" when i really want to build the package myself and upload it.
<dobey> then you don't want a PPA. you want an archive that you host
<binwiederhier> hm.
<binwiederhier> with that archive, does the whole apt-get magic also work? is it complicated? *googling*
<dobey> yes
<dobey> it is more complicated
<dobey> and you have to host it somewhere
<binwiederhier> ...
<binwiederhier> hm...
<dobey> but it doesn't automatically rebuild for different versions of ubuntu, against different versions of the dependencies
<dobey> which is the whole point of building from source in PPAs
<binwiederhier> i realize that now.
<binwiederhier> but for me and my project, it's just a way to distribute the software -- which is probably a terrible belittling of the PPA concept ...
<binwiederhier> any hints on the debian/rules stuff? i think i'm going to stick with that for now ...
<dobey> fix your travis build to create proper source package with the actual source for uploading to the PPA
<binwiederhier> dobey: what difference does it make? i would have to include the dependent JARs in the source package anyway.
<binwiederhier> or i'd have to run the whole gradle on travis _and_ launchpad
<dobey> and?
<binwiederhier> and that's difficult.
<dobey> how so?
<binwiederhier> well, 1. i have no idea how the PPA stuff works (granted, my problem; and fixable)
<binwiederhier> 2. the travis build is not really easy: https://travis-ci.org/syncany/syncany
<binwiederhier> (https://github.com/syncany/syncany/blob/develop/.travis.yml)
<dobey> well, downloading pre-built .jar files from a plaintext http source isn't a particularly good plan anyway
<binwiederhier> plaintext http?
<binwiederhier> where?
<dobey> that's what gradle is doing, in the travis build log
<dobey> a whole messload of pom and jar files
<binwiederhier> from the maven repo, yes...
<binwiederhier> but that's nothing that we can fix here and now.
<binwiederhier> gradle/maven does that.
<binwiederhier> well i could run this on the PPA: https://travis-ci.org/syncany/syncany#L3685
<binwiederhier> or something like that ...
<binwiederhier> it just seems like a lot of work "just" to distribute a couple of deb files.
<binwiederhier> dobey: this doesn't look so complicated: https://wiki.debian.org/SettingUpSignedAptRepositoryWithReprepro
<binwiederhier> it's waayyyy less complicated than the whole PPA process.
<dobey> you're making the PPA process waayyyy more complicated than it needs to be
<dobey> gradle/maven certainly don't seem to be helping with that either though
<binwiederhier> :D
<binwiederhier> dobey: Thanks again for the tip with the archive. That was indeed a lot easier. :D I seemed to have misunderstood PPAs entirely -- and that after 6 years of using Ubuntu... At least now I get it.
<dobey> binwiederhier: well, experience using ubuntu != experience building packages for ubuntu. if you aren't mirroring code to launchpad, or more of an ubuntu developer (one who builds a lot of packages), PPAs can be a bit confusing
<binwiederhier> i kinda thought PPA = archive; turns out that is definitely not the case.
<binwiederhier> but yet, confusing is the least of it. PPAs are hard :D
<dobey> well a PPA is an archive, but it's integrated into launchpad and there are some polices about what one can host in it. it's not simply a blind archive :)
<binwiederhier> in my case, blind is good. all the hard work is done by travis.
<binwiederhier> and since i have a server anyway, there is no issue here.
#launchpad 2014-10-18
<nickoe> How long time does it take before packages appear on a ppa I just created and pushed with dput?
<wgrant> nickoe: Just a minute or two, normally. In this case, you've received a rejection email.
<nickoe> wgrant: ahh yes, I got mail.
<nickoe>  Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<nickoe> mm
<wgrant> unstable is a Debian series, not an Ubuntu one.
<wgrant> You'll need to fix debian/changelog to specify the Ubuntu series that you want to target.
<nickoe> wgrant: mm, currently I am testing on ubuntu LTS.
<nickoe> but I just used apt-get source to gram some package and build some more packages from it.
<nickoe> wgrant: How should I do it if I want to target both ubuntu LTS and deb stable?
<nickoe> I am new in deb packaging.
<wgrant> nickoe: Launchpad PPAs only build for Ubuntu, not Debian.
<nickoe> I usually use arch.
<nickoe> but I have seen some building for deb also.
<wgrant> Documentation under https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA may be of interest.
<wgrant> launchpad.net cannot build for Debian.
<nickoe> mm, whatever, i need to makeit work for ubuntu in the first place
<nickoe> mmm, wgrant if I just modify it to trusty, it will reject the upload saying it has already been uploaded
<wgrant> nickoe: What are you trying to do? Backport a newer package to trusty?
<wgrant> If so, look at the backportpackage tool in ubuntu-dev-tools.
<wgrant> Anyway, I need to sleep.
<nickoe> wgrant: mmm, kind of. wx3.0 does not include python-wxgtk3.0 in its wx3.0 release.  It only has python-wxgtk2.8.  KiCad requires wx3.0 now, and depends on wxpython.
<nickoe> mmm, http://dpaste.com/2NQQR5M     add-apt-repository fails with utf8 char.   I see similar bugs about this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1012901   but that was long ago.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1012602 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1012901 add-apt-repository crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in __main__: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc5 in position 3: ordinal not in range(128)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nickoe> mmm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1165569
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1165569 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository crashes in non-UTF locale with UTF in key description" [High,Triaged]
#launchpad 2014-10-19
<adamwwolf> join #launchpad-dev
<adamwwolf> Hi folks.  I’m working on a package recipe, but I need it to pull a dependency rom my PPA.  Can I do that?
<cjwatson> adamwwolf: Yes, your PPA will be listed first in the list of apt sources when the builder goes to install build-dependencies, so generally that should happen automatically if the recipe is causing a source package to be uploaded to that same PPA.  If the recipe is going to a different PPA, you can use "Edit dependencies" to add the PPA with the necessary build-dependencies.
<cjwatson> Hm, I should probably get to my departure gate, so can't hang around to follow up though, sorry
<adamwwolf> cjwatson: Excellent!
<adamwwolf> No problem, I can’t start work on it til tonight anyway.  Thanks for the help!
<cjwatson> No problem, good luck
#launchpad 2015-10-13
<seb128> hey
<seb128> does anyone know why https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/software-properties/error-fixes is not importing?
<seb128> or it seems stucked in "updating"
<wgrant> seb128: Looking
<seb128> wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> seb128: The branch is corrupt, possibly not pushed properly. Worth asking Didier to delete it and push it again.
<seb128> wgrant, he didn't get an error while pushing, unsure what went wrong
<seb128> and I can bzr branch/merge it fine
<seb128> so it seems valid
<seb128> weird
<wgrant> $ bzr branch lp:~didrocks/software-properties/error-fixes /tmp/error-fixes
<wgrant> bzr: ERROR: No such file: 'dialogaddsourceslist-20100825085057-b6js95rdf2xuk0uj-2'
<wgrant> Branching trunk works fine.
<seb128> oh, right, I just bzr merged it
<wgrant> Can you try a repush?
<seb128> didn't try a full branch
<wgrant> If that doesn't fix it, I'll investigate harder.
<seb128> bzr push --overwrite says that there is nothing to push
<seb128> and I was wrong, he got a network disconnect when first pushing and had to break-lock and push again
<seb128> well anyway was reviewed manually and merged
<seb128> so no big deal
<seb128> thanks for looking
<wgrant> Ahh
<wgrant> That'd do it.
<cjwatson> mapreri: Yes, we found that when doing preliminary investigative work, but it's not very satisfactory.  You can't use it on Google Apps for Work accounts because it pops up a button to ask permission, and you can only run it on a timer, not on all new mail, so it's racy
<cjwatson> mapreri: This is why we decided not to recommend that to people and did the expanded footers thing instead.
<mapreri> cjwatson: my main point was that it's a quite unfriendly UI to filter mail...
<cjwatson> Certainly
<mapreri> btw, I find having those data on the footer handy also because it's easier to look up for me than going read the headers, even if I don't do filtering
<cjwatson> I've had them switched on for my own account for a while, mainly so that I notice oddities.  I'll probably turn them off eventually, but I know what you mean.
<hjd> Evening all, I remember reading a blog post (or something) on Launchpad and how tightening the screws on timeout limits was used to identify, log and fix performance issues on LP. I've found http://blog.launchpad.net/launchpad-performance-week/introducing-launchpad-performance-weeks now, but it either had less details than I remember it, or there's one or more follow-up posts which I haven't been able to track down. Does this ring a bell for
<hjd> anyone? :)
#launchpad 2015-10-14
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: cjwatson: Could you bump the priority of https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/cpc/+build/40589 for me?
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: I think it's already next up.
<wgrant> Building already
<Odd_Bloke> Oh, weird; it was telling me 35 minutes when I first loaded the page.
<Odd_Bloke> Apologies for the noise. :)
<wgrant> Easy fix :)
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Could you bump https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+archive/ubuntu/buildd-test/+build/8116415?
<Odd_Bloke> *refreshes to check if just asking has fixed the problem again*
<wgrant> Haha
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Done.
<Odd_Bloke> Cheers.
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/cpc/+build/40590 pretty please. :)
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Done!
<Odd_Bloke> Danke.
<CarlFK> building on ppa error: /«PKGBUILDDIR»/missing: line 81: aclocal-1.13: command not found
<CarlFK> Build-Depends: cdbs, debhelper (>= 7), autotools-dev, autotools-dev, autoconf, automake1.11, libtool,
<CarlFK> twice even ...
<CarlFK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221214886/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.openocd_0.8.0-4ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<CarlFK> do I need automake1.13?
<dobey> if you want to use aclocal-1.13, yes
<dobey> you should just depend on "automake" though i think, and not a specific version
<dobey> you don't need "autotools-dev" listed twice either
<CarlFK> dobey: thanks.  I was just using upstream's list. the patches don't touch the build chain, so not sure how it ever worked
<cjwatson> CarlFK: This package's build process probably ends up implicitly relying on file timestamps for its behaviour.  I strongly recommend converting to dh-autoreconf to make things more reliable; it may involve a bit of up-front work to make things work properly with current autotools, but it's worth it.
<cjwatson> (Well, perhaps working with the Debian maintainer to do the above)
<CarlFK> cjwatson: well.. I am just replacing the current git clone... make install steps with apt-get.  but I'll save your suggestion in my notes and hopefully it will get to the package maintainer
<cjwatson> Lots of upstreams have dubious or out-of-date recommendations about use of autotools.
<CarlFK> this will prolly make someone cry: /bin/bash: ../src/helper/bin2char.sh: Permission denied  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221237389/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.openocd_0.8.0-4ubuntu6_BUILDING.txt.gz
<CarlFK> can a patch set exe perms?
<dobey> CarlFK: you can change whatever runs that command to "chmod +x && foo" or just "sh foo", in a patch
<CarlFK> dobey: I was thinking of that.    sh or /bin/bash or bash?
<dobey> i guess /bin/sh maybe.
<dobey> or bash, because it's probably not strictly posix compliant as a script
<CarlFK> ah... bin2char.sh has #!/bin/sh
<alkisg> Hi, is it possible to request a PPA that also builds for arm, to support some educational applications in raspberry pi 2 ?
<pyrocy0> hi everyone, I opened a ticket on Oct 8th about deleting my old project and account on Launchpad
<pyrocy0> unfortunately I deleted my account with Ubuntu One before I could deactivate my launchpad account.
<pyrocy0> can anyone deactivate my account and delete my old project? thank you in advance.
#launchpad 2015-10-15
<nick123> Hi all!
<nick123> I have problems with my PPAs
<nick123> I tried to install RabbitVCN
<nick123> and added the PPAs
<nick123> but now I get the errors
<nick123> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/rabbitvcs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/rabbitvcs/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<nick123> could someone please help me with this?
<geser> nick123: get in contact with the PPA owner and ask if they plan to upload (build) packages for vivid
<nick123> Ok
<cjwatson> pyrocy0: do you have a ticket reference or something?
#launchpad 2015-10-16
<alkisg> Good morning, is it possible to request that armhf be a build target for my PPA, so that I can host some raspberry pi2 related stuff?
<wgrant> alkisg: Yep, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<alkisg> Thank you very much wgrant
<thopiekar> Hey, I've got a question about your build system. I want to build packages using a recipe and the source as binaries *.so in it. Reading the debian docs I made it working by telling dpkg-source not to filter these files. My solution works locally with dpkg-buildpackage and dpkg-buildpackage -S; sudo pbuilder --build ../source.dsc. Why does it not work in your environment?
<thopiekar> This is the recipe https://code.launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+recipe/dx910-driver-daily and the code https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~thopiekar/arm-mali/DX910
<dobey> where is the license info for that?
<dobey> thopiekar: why don't you install the .so file from debian/rules, instead of trying to do it by the .install file?
<thopiekar> dobey: It doesn't matter. I tried both methods and for me it seems that the .so files are still getting removed. I switched now to format 1.0 to avoid this behaviour.
<thopiekar> Ok, beleaved it will fix it but https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221462166/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.dx910-driver_0.0.0-0~35~ubuntu15.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<thopiekar> It is making me crazy..
<dobey> no, the problem is it's trying to copy a file out of debian/tmp, and there is no such file in debian/tmp
<dobey> how this works for y ou locally i don't know
<dobey> tried sbuild locally?
<thopiekar> no, I always use dpkg-buildpackage directly
<thopiekar> WIll change that and give it another try
<dobey> launchpad builders build with sbuild. dpkg-buildpackage/debbuild directly will be affected by your local environment
<dobey> sbuild always builds in a clean chroot (pbuilder does too, but there are some differences between pbuilder and sbuild that do matter)
<thopiekar> Ok, will use sbuild then. I also got such unexplainable problems in the past but didn't know launchpad is using sbuild.
<thopiekar> Thanks again
<Odd_Bloke> https://launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/cpc/+build/40812 appears to have just restarted (after, I think, being very near to completion); any ideas as to why that happened?
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: cjwatson: ^
<dobey> Odd_Bloke: doesn't look restarted to me
<Odd_Bloke> dobey: It was all the way to the binary zsync bit, and then started again; build log doesn't reflect it though. :/
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Must have crashed the builder for some reason.
<cjwatson> We don't really have a way to tell exactly.
<Odd_Bloke> cjwatson: Hm, OK.  Well, if it seems to become a habit then we can dig more.
<thopiekar> dobey: Created now Makefiles which install my .so files to /debian/tmp and now my Makefile says the so is missing.
<thopiekar> And still locally it works. I'll try to setup sbuild here now :/
<thopiekar> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/221485964/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.dx910-driver_0.0.0-0~41~ubuntu15.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> oh, well it's not getting included in the .tar.gz
<teward> ^
<Pharmasolin> I found that Ukrainian Translators team are not active (people are translating, but group are not managing) both admins don't maintain it. It there way to do something?
<Pharmasolin> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-uk
<sergio-br2> I'm having a problem with broke package
<sergio-br2> I put in one this: (>= 1.1.1-r93.f4.p3.l1635.a161.t83~37)
<sergio-br2> this is the ppsspp-common
<sergio-br2> Package: ppsspp-sdl
<sergio-br2> Architecture: any
<sergio-br2> Depends: ppsspp-common (>> 1.1.1-r93.f4.p3.l1635.a161.t83~36~)
<sergio-br2> well, now I changed
<sergio-br2> the PPA: https://code.launchpad.net/~ppsspp/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<sergio-br2> there's the ppsspp package yet, and the ppsspp-sdl, but they are not updating all together in my system
<sergio-br2> should I put some Breaks: ?
#launchpad 2015-10-17
<sergio-br2> ok, I put a bunch of Breaks:
<sergio-br2> it's working now :)
<tolecnal> I've just tonight started to dabble in the world of packaging my own software, and I've been able to set up a local build server and come as far as creating a PPA that now has updated libraries for a program I use. I'm able to dput this and it builds for both vivid and trusty. However, when I get to the point of making a package for the binary that needs this updated library, when I use 'pbuilder-dist'
<tolecnal>  to build the package locally it fails as ...
<tolecnal> ... the dependency on the updated library files aren't met. How do I deal with this in the best way?
#launchpad 2015-10-18
<tolecnal> hmmm, I'm very close to solving this now.. set up a local repository, now to make pbuilder actually use them
<tolecnal> sooo close - but for some reason mini-dinstall isn't pulling in my generated *-dev files
<tolecnal> and as such, pbuilder is failing its dependecy checks
<tolecnal> nothing in the 'REJECT' folder, nor does the mini-dinstall folder mention anything about the dev files either
<tolecnal> s/mini-dinstall folder/mini-dinstall log file/
<dobey> tolecnal: i think maybe you want #ubuntu-packaging instead. this channel is for help with launchpad itself, not general packaging problems.
<tolecnal> dobey: right, I'll give that a go tomorrow - way too late now :) thanks.
<echappa> hello
#launchpad 2016-10-17
 * sigmavirus just showed up, and https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus hasn't updated, but LP looks down for me
<sigmavirus> Ah, sorry, just came back with a refresh
<cjwatson> sigmavirus: Sorry for the brief downtime; the database servers are being treated to a bit of an upgrade.
<sigmavirus> Aha
<cjwatson> (It wasn't supposed to cause downtime though.)
<sigmavirus> No worries cjwatson
<sigmavirus> Thanks for maintaining lp! :-)
#launchpad 2016-10-18
<kyrofa> cjwatson, if this "hotfix channel" thing comes to fruition, I'd love to work with you on a github integration to provide snaps on a PR if you're interested
<cjwatson> kyrofa: certainly
<cjwatson> kyrofa: there's a session on the general topic later in the week
<cjwatson> (somewhere ...)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, consider me there! Haha, it'll probably be reshuffled between now and then anyway
<cjwatson> quite
<validom> hi! Does anybody know (or could send me to the right direction) how to backport a package while explicitly provide a specific dependent libary version?
<validom> I've created a backport of package darktable, but it was build using lensfun 0.2.8 ... it should use lensfun 0.3.2
<nacc> validom: i take it you're backporting something to t or x?
<validom> yakkety provides both lensfun 0.2.8 (liblensfun0) and 0.3.2 (liblensfun1)
<validom> I like to backport from yakkety to xenial
<nacc> there is no liblensfun0 in yakkety
<nacc> according to rmadison
<validom> interesting, but darktable was build using 0.2.8 ... https://launchpad.net/~validom/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<validom> the lensfun version I backported seperately
<nacc> validom: that's a xenial build
<nacc> validom: liblensfun0 exists in xenial
<validom> yep, maybe thats why the build process has taken that. But it should use the newer version...
<nacc> validom: why?
<validom> lensfun 0.3.2 does support a lens I own (and has a tool to update the lens database without needing to update the libary itself)
<nacc> validom: that's not what i meant; i mean why should the newere version have been used in that particular build? you mean the one fromyour PPA?
<nacc> validom: what the one in your PPA already built when you built darktable?
<validom> yes, the darktable backport in my PPA should use the liblensfun version I also backported
<nacc> validom: yes, but afaict, you built them at the same time
<validom> no, I created both packages more-or-less at the same time (first lensfun, then darktable)
<validom> ah ok I see...
<nacc> validom: right, so how would that work? :)
<validom> So I build again darktable and the newer lensfun should be taken.
<validom> perfect, thanks :)
<nacc> validom: that's what i'd try, yeah
<validom> done, let's see in a couple of hours what the result will be
<validom> worked, perfect :) Thanks @nacc !  https://launchpad.net/~validom/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
#launchpad 2016-10-19
<elacheche> Hello folks! A Ubuntu Community member here.. I have some code that I want to share via GIT, but don't like to share via Github, so how can I use that Git feature in launchpad? :)
<sarnold> elacheche: the last paragraph here describes how to configure it for your project, but perhaps it's last paragraph for a reason :)  https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<elacheche> Thank you sarnold :) The "Code" tabs in projects and personnal profiles still only offer a bzr line to start ;)
<elacheche> sarnold: I'm @work and it's faster to ask you than Googling it :D → A lazy SysAdmin here o/ :p
<elacheche> So when I'm home I can start pushing my code to LP instead of googleing ;) :D
<elacheche> Thank sarnold :)
<elacheche> Thanks*
<sarnold> elacheche: hrm. I thoght git had been made available to everyone now :/
<cjwatson> sarnold: Yes, it has
<cjwatson> It's possible that some of the UI is still a bit too bzr-centric
<cjwatson> There's a lot of it and it takes a while to unwind everything
<sarnold> I can imagine
<elacheche> cjwatson: Sorry if I'm being lazy again and ask you instead of googling :) Do you think that I can contribute on changing some of those "help" messages in LP UI?
<cjwatson> elacheche: Certainly welcome to try; https://dev.launchpad.net/
<cjwatson> elacheche: But if nothing else it's a good idea to report bugs on things you notice
<elacheche> Sure cjwatson :) I'm not a Dev or a Ninja.. Just a n00b coder, so reporting bugs is always my 1st thing to do until I understand things ;)
<elacheche> Thanks folks :)
<qengho> I have a branch on LP that is supposed to build a snap package on changes. ARMHF only fails in a place I don't expect to be arch dependent. Ideas? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/290055388/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_armhf_tor-middle-relay_BUILDING.txt.gz  ARM64, i386, amd64 work.
<sarnold> qengho: I think different architectures use different go compilers; one uses gcc another uses golang
<sarnold> 	previous declaration at golang.org/x/crypto/poly1305/sum_arm.go:16
<sarnold> ahh, that's why, looks like there might be architecture-specific code in there
<qengho> Oh, "arm". Duh.
<qengho> sarnold: thanks.
<sarnold> qengho: you're welcome; it took looking at it several times and trying to find the source code before I spotted it, hehe :)
<qengho> I don't guess I can fix it. No "patches:" in snapcraft.yaml.
<sarnold> I'm surprised there isn't, there's so many differences between snap and non-snap..
#launchpad 2016-10-20
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I'm trying to get LP building dailies and publish to edge. In such a situation, the snapcraft.yaml holds the link to https://example.com/latest.tar.gz, and the branch will be in LP (with an associated snap setup to publish to edge). I just need to use the LP API to spin up a build
<kyrofa> cjwatson, it would run in a daily cron job
<kyrofa> cjwatson, how does one typically go about that? I assume it can only be done by a user who owns the snap. Do I just generate a token and use that? Can I protect it at rest in some way?
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib basically.  It (regrettably) can't be usefully constrained at this point; I expect eventually we'll support macaroons so that it can only do that one action, but for the time being it would be a full token for that user.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, alright, just wanted to check before I went down a bad path-- thanks!
<cjwatson> (Or you could hackily push to the branch containing snapcraft.yaml and use LP's auto build handling ...)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, meh, then they're SSH keys :P
<kyrofa> cjwatson, the only way to login that I've seen is login_with, which opens firefox to get a token. How might I pre-generate a token to put on a headless server?
<kyrofa> Rather, how do I provide it to LPlib
<kyrofa> Maybe use credentials_file to generate the token initially and then transfer that file to the server in question? Then continue using credentials_file on the server?
<kyrofa> Ah ha, that does work
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Yeah, that's typically the one
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I found Credentials as well. Seems the access is more fine-grained with that one
<cjwatson> I think we typically just use login_with and rely on python-keyring to do the storage.
<cjwatson> And when login_with prompts you for authentication, you copy the URL and paste it into your desktop browser.
<cjwatson> Ignoring the fact that it tries to pop up a browser on the server.
<clivejo> can a comment be deleted from a bug report?
<sarnold> there's often a 'hide' button users can hit
<sarnold> I've filed launchpad 'answers' questions before when asking for spam comments to be deleted
<cjwatson> Yep.  The person who wrote the comment or Launchpad staff can hide comments.
<clivejo> I posted to the wrong bug by mistake
<cjwatson> You can hide that yourself, then.
<clivejo> but cant delete?
<cjwatson> You might need to reload the bug page, but you should see a "Hide" link below the comment.
<cjwatson> No.
<clivejo> ah yes, I see it
<cjwatson> "Hide" means that most people can't see it.
<clivejo> I thought that was just to hide long comments!
<cjwatson> Only if you wanted to stop anyone else seeing them at all ...
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> good to know!
<rbasak> How should I tackle bug 1523051? I don't see anything I can edit - does it need to be passed to Launchpad admins to fix?
<ubot5`> bug 1523051 in net-tools (Ubuntu) "Upstream link needs changing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523051
<cjwatson> rbasak: turn it into a question and move it to Launchpad
<cjwatson> (can't deal right now)
<rbasak> Will do, thanks.
<sforshee> hi - one of the kernel team scripts fetches https://git.launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel/+git/kteam-tools/plain/ktl/kernel-series-info.yaml
<sforshee> and that started failing for me sometime today with http code 500. http access to the repository overall seems to be broken, though git access still works.
<acheronuk> I've been getting OOPS- messages browsing the kubuntu git repos over http since late afternoon as well
<apw> sforshee, that looks to be oopsing:   TypeError: translatePath() takes at most 4 arguments (5 given)
<wgrant> apw, sforshee, acheronuk: Fix is on the way.
<apw> wgrant, hey thanks
<wgrant> Should all be happy now. Let me know if something else looks awry.
<mpontillo> wgrant: hey, I'm seeing a weird issue with https://code.launchpad.net/~mpontillo/maas/discovery-view-rdns--bug-1633822--part3/+merge/308980 -- it looks like it's not properly considering the prerequisite branch. the diff should only contain src/maasserver/dbviews.py and src/maasserver/models/tests/test_discovery.py
<mpontillo> for what it's worth, --part2 looks happy. maybe because it's has a prereq that has a prereq?
#launchpad 2016-10-21
<mpontillo> hm. seems to have corrected itself. never mind
<larsks> Is anyone else experiencing dns problems for launchpad.net?
<sarnold> larsks: I understand it's a ddos against our dns provider
<larsks> sarnold, ah, thanks.  Just wasn't sure it was some local problem on my end.
<wgrant> Right, Dyn seems to be unavailable in parts of the US.
<Spads> larsks: how's it looking now?
<Spads> (though the cache may get in your way)
<larsks> Spads, seems better!
<Spads> 😌
#launchpad 2016-10-22
<Pwnna> Is there any reason why... when I connect to launchpad.net from one machine i get verify error:num=20:unable to get local issuer certificate while from another it is totally fine
<Pwnna> i think it's a locally configuration error? but i'm not sure.
<Pwnna> the log that's suspicious are like:
<Pwnna> CONNECTED(00000003)
<Pwnna> depth=1 C = US, O = DigiCert Inc, OU = www.digicert.com, CN = DigiCert SHA2 Extended Validation Server CA
<Pwnna> verify error:num=20:unable to get local issuer certificate
<Pwnna> verify return:0
<Pwnna> .... vs on the machien that works:
<Pwnna> CONNECTED(00000003)
<Pwnna> depth=2 C = US, O = DigiCert Inc, OU = www.digicert.com, CN = DigiCert High Assurance EV Root CA
<Pwnna> verify return:1
<Pwnna> depth=1 C = US, O = DigiCert Inc, OU = www.digicert.com, CN = DigiCert SHA2 Extended Validation Server CA
<Pwnna> verify return:1
<Pwnna> depth=0 businessCategory = Private Organization, 1.3.6.1.4.1.311.60.2.1.3 = GB, serialNumber = 06870835, street = 110 Southwark Street, street = "Blue Fin Building, Fifth Floor", postalCode = SE1 0SU, C = GB, L = London, O = Canonical Group Ltd, CN = launchpad.net
<Pwnna> verify return:1
<Pwnna> what am i doing wrong?
<Pwnna> even with -CAfile specified to openssl this doesn't work?
<Pwnna> note the depth=2 for the machien that works vs starting at depth=1? or is that a red herring?
<voidconf> test
<voidconf> can someone gimme an ack please
<soee> +99999/
<soee> ADFD/'
<soee> ';L C/X33'4'434''
#launchpad 2017-10-19
<ePierre> Hi!
<ePierre> Quick question related to Launchpad: is it possible to search bugs in two different projects at the same time?
<ePierre> I'm trying to search all the open bugs tagged with a given tag in two different projects, and so far the only options I found are searching in each projects manually or writing a Python script (which is cool but a bit overkill)
<cjwatson> ePierre: Not that I'm aware of, unless they're part of the same project group.
<cjwatson> There's a bit of code in bugtasksearch which ought to permit searching on multiple projects if you could get a list or a tuple into the internal params structure, but I don't know of a way to do that from either the web UI or the webservice API ...
<ePierre> cjwatson, thanks for the answer! I suppose implementing that feature in LP might be complicated? since the search options such as milestones might be different between projects
<ePierre> cjwatson, or should I still raise an issue in LP (tagged with `feature`)?
<cjwatson> ePierre: No harm in filing one, though there would indeed be some complicated issues to sort out.
<kalpu> "bzr branch lp:xmms" fails with ""bzr: ERROR: Revision {[('x_Arch_Librarian_<arch@canonical.com>_Tue_May_10_09:46:37_2005_2397.0', 'Arch-1:xmms@products.ubuntu.com%xmms--MAIN--0--patch-823')]} not present in "KnitVersionedFiles(<bzrlib.knit._KndxIndex object at 0x7fa4e242f450>, <bzrlib.knit._KnitKeyAccess object at 0x7fa4e242f510>)". Where should I report this error?
<nacc> heh, last modified: 2005-12-31 :)
<nacc> did I just hit the database window? got an oops: OOPS-17ff621e4951cb27d4d16795922242a0 on submitting a new bug
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-17ff621e4951cb27d4d16795922242a0
#launchpad 2017-10-20
<nacc> looks like it, waited a bit annd it worked fie
<nacc> true/false: it is not currently possible in the LP web UI to ask that a snap built by LP get published in a branch?
<dobey> as in commit a built .snap package into a repository as a file?
<nacc> dobey: as in, i have a snap recipe to build a snap from a Git repository. But I would like a specific Git branch to get published as a specific snap branch
<nacc> dobey: I see tracks and channels in the web UI, but not branches
<nacc> dobey: and while track is free-form, it goes track/risk/branch, so I can't specify the branch in the track (afaict)
<cjwatson> nacc: true at present
<cjwatson> nacc: you can always build it somewhere else and then use snapcraft release to stuff it into a branch of course
<cjwatson> (not so automatic though)
<nacc> cjwatson: yep, that's what i'm going to do
<nacc> cjwatson: is that planned? i have lots of pending MPs and it'd be nice to ask people to test a snap of git-ubuntu built from my branch
<cjwatson> nacc: not at present, and there are some policy concerns around it (e.g., branches only exist for stable and we want to discourage auto-builds into stable); not necessarily insurmountable but it would need discussion
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: hrm, i am able to branch any risk level, btw
<nacc> (that was a snapcraft change, it looks like, by the forum history)
<cjwatson> nacc: last I checked the store enforced this; haven't checked super-recently
<cjwatson> nacc: oh right, changed in the store in June apparently
<cjwatson> so we could probably change that without a huge amount of work, but I should talk to some folks.  file a bug?
<nacc> cjwatson: will do
<nacc> cjwatson: LP: #1725481
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1725481 in Launchpad itself "snap recipe: expose branch in web UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1725481
<cjwatson> thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: np, thank you!
#launchpad 2018-10-15
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm trying to build my package in pbuilder, but I get a strange error that I don't understand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GFmSWBQ7BS/
<ezzieyguywuf> it says that it can't satisfy a dependency because it's a "virtual package"
<ezzieyguywuf> hm, sorry this is probbly the wrong channel for this
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm trying to follow the instructions located here: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Mirroring_repositories_from_other_sites
<ezzieyguywuf> however, I don't see anywhere in my launchpad that says "configuration options"
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone know where I may find this link?
<cjwatson> ezzieyguywuf: As it says, it's on the main page for a project you maintain (not your user page or whatever)
<ezzieyguywuf> cjwatson: I've navigated here (https://launchpad.net/~ezzieyguywuf/+archive/ubuntu/occwrapper) which is the main page for a project I maintain
<ezzieyguywuf> but there is nothing here about "configuration options"
<ezzieyguywuf> cjwatson: here's what I see https://pasteboard.co/HIB3xdU.png
<cjwatson> ezzieyguywuf: That's a PPA, not a project.
<cjwatson> ezzieyguywuf: What exactly are you trying to do?
<ezzieyguywuf> cjwatson: I want to mirror my git repository, which is hosted on gittlab, and then create a recipe that will build deb packages based on new tags
<cjwatson> ezzieyguywuf: And you're the upstream maintainer of this thing - it isn't a fork of something that somebody else maintains?
<ezzieyguywuf> cjwatson: that's correct
<cjwatson> ezzieyguywuf: Probably best to register a project to hold the git import, then.  https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering
<ezzieyguywuf> cjwatson: ah, I see.
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm still learning the terminology. I did not realize that "Project" had special significance over "PPA"
<ezzieyguywuf> can you expound a bit as to what the differences are?
<cjwatson> Right, it's a different category.  A project is a representation of an upstream project, with various optional things attached to it like bug tracking, code hosting, etc.; a PPA (personal package archive) is just an environment for publishing .deb packages.
<cjwatson> Neither replaces the other.
<ezzieyguywuf> ah hah, I see. Well "Project" is definitely what I'm looking for then
<cjwatson> You need both
<ezzieyguywuf> right
<ezzieyguywuf> ok this is starting to make more sense, thank you for the help.
<cjwatson> np
<kisak> g'day, looks like https://launchpad.net/~openstack-ubuntu-testing/+archive/ubuntu/queens/+build/15524820 is a stalled build?
#launchpad 2018-10-17
<kbroulik> hi, I tried to file a bug report against thunderbird on launchpad but whenever I submit it gives me a "timeout error" so I lost an elaborate bug report twice to it..
<kbroulik> is this a known service downtime or what's going on?
<cjwatson> Do you get an OOPS ID?
<cjwatson> There's no expected downtime at the moment.
<kbroulik> sec, trying to reproduce
<kbroulik> of course now it works u_u
<kbroulik> thanks anyway
<wgrant> (also, you can always refresh the error page or use the back button to get your text back. it's not lost.)
<kbroulik> I did but that didn't work. I went back and was greeted by the "enter a summary" page
<wgrant> If you hit next there it should show the description field with your text
<kbroulik> I see. That's not very obvious, though, especially since the summary didn't remember my text either
<kbroulik> anyway, bug is filed
<teward> from #ubuntu: [2018-10-17 11:21:53] <Aleric> debug1: Skipping ssh-dss key /home/carlo/.ssh/lauchpad_carlo_dsa - not in PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes
<teward> have we confirmed that DSA keys still work for connections to Launchpad for bzr and such?
<cjwatson> PubkeyAcceptedKeyTypes is a client-side thing
<teward> o.O
<cjwatson> See https://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<teward> cjwatson: i wonder if the defaults changed in OpenSSH
<teward> *goes to bug -hardened
<cjwatson> Yes, and they were documented as changing
<cjwatson> Do not bug -hardened
<teward> cjwatson: ah, OK.
<teward> cjwatson: then why accept DSA still if it's no longer the 'default'?
<teward> s/the default/sane/
<cjwatson> It can still be sent even by modern clients with configuration tweaks (see the URL above)
<teward> urgh i hate legacy >.<  :p
<cjwatson> Deliberately breaking them could be discussed but would have to be quite widely announced and prepared for
<teward> cjwatson: any chance on the documentation we can make a blurb about DSA keys only being supported for legacy reasons and should not be used (in favor of RSA or ECDSA)?
<teward> i know we recently added the supported key types to the LP help docs
<cjwatson> No, I'd rather not change that until we support Ed25519
<teward> ack
<cjwatson> Because it'll be more effective to push straight from DSA to Ed25519 if possible, rather than getting people to change twice
#launchpad 2018-10-18
<teward> someone want to check on some timeouts for me?  OOPS-6de0d4afdcb5bfbdb7e2d2eb76267fe1
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6de0d4afdcb5bfbdb7e2d2eb76267fe1
<teward> because it's preventing me filing a bug about the Canonical SSO system being borken
<teward> also OOPS-4706127e6755fd31c93a3763b2dd96f9 and OOPS-2480e645e7a849eb01e32f0824d90073
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4706127e6755fd31c93a3763b2dd96f9
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-2480e645e7a849eb01e32f0824d90073
<cjwatson> That's a known class of transient timeouts; wait ten minutes or so and try again
<teward> mmkay.
<teward> cjwatson: and if it still breaks after that?
<teward> (the first oops ID is missing, but it was over 15 minutes ago
<teward> I lost it because i tried again :| )
<cjwatson> can't help further I'm afraid - this has always gone away in a relatively short timescale before
<teward> mmkay.
<cjwatson> we don't know the exact cause but it appears to be some kind of occasional internal maintenance task inside postgresql that blocks some of our triggers
#launchpad 2018-10-19
<smoser> hey.
<smoser> I have a git repo cloned from a private source on launchpad.
<smoser> I want to propose a merge for that.
<smoser> How do I push somewhere to propose for merge and make sure it stays private ?
<smoser> I'm assuming if I push to ~smoser/<project>/+git/<name> that that will not be private.
<wgrant> smoser: It will be private if the project is.
<smoser> and to determine if a project is private ?
<smoser> just look at https://launchpad.net/<project>
<smoser> ?
<smoser> thank you, wgrant
<wgrant> smoser: You can also see whether new branches will be private in the top right of the Code page for the project
<smoser> thanks. that really helps. i just dont want to accidently push something public.
#launchpad 2018-10-21
<tsimonq2> cjwatson, wgrant: Could I get some eyes on this? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/675414 It's going to hit the hard limit somewhat soon, because builds are about halfway through (a few hours left) that take up a few GB.
<tsimonq2> I noticed this just now, sorry.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: done
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Much appreciated.
<wxl> i want to remove ~lubuntu-packaging from bug 1472376, which they are subscribed to due to a subscription on leafpad bugs. however, this one doesn't affect lubuntu. i can't figure out how to do this without potentially removing the subscription on all leafpad bugs. what am i missing?
<ubot5> bug 1472376 in leafpad (Ubuntu) "Leafpad does not add opened docs to recently-used.xbel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472376
<cjwatson> wxl: ~lubuntu-packaging is subscribed to the package, so there's no way to unsubscribe from just one of those.  The best you can do is mute bug mail from it (via "Edit bug mail").
